# Viking Fruit 15/16



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2015)

Soil is cooked.
The altar is ready.....i sacrifice this auto to the ganja gods


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## DirtyNerd (Sep 9, 2015)

Woot woot subbed up bro that purple phenotype is crazy would kill for a pheno like that can't wait to watch this season


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2015)

She got some pretty colours,popped another 3 of them in the tent and one started just like the purple one did but the other 2 started different.
These are only autos Dnerd really worked on the soil in the ground again this year all 400 litres of it so if the wonder woman germinates shes gonna love it......temps are only just starting to rise and sept 20 the days hit 12 hrs plus sunlight so everything is on schedule


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm in for another round of shenanigans. You gonna kill it my friend!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> I'm in for another round of shenanigans. You gonna kill it my friend!


Im gonna try mate ...
Wasnt gonna do a new thread but hell maybe now the old one will die peacefully lol.
Was a lot of fun having you guys around for advice and laughs in your off season so here we go again.
Got a second plot to finish getting ready so more info on that in a few weeks if she goes ahead.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2015)

@TWS just for you buddy...dont thank me


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## angryblackman (Sep 9, 2015)

Subbed! Can't wait to see how you like Orange OG. I am warning you now that it will be one that you will want to keep around for aroma alone!


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## fumble (Sep 9, 2015)

Right on Ruby! looking forward to watching this


----------



## TWS (Sep 9, 2015)

May the ganja gods be with you my friend.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Subbed! Can't wait to see how you like Orange OG. I am warning you now that it will be one that you will want to keep around for aroma alone!


Thats good to hear abm,its pencilled in for the 2nd plot away from home hence ill be cracking a couple to up the chances of finding a fem


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 9, 2015)

I have 1 bean of that left and I am saving it for a rainy day!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I have 1 bean of that left and I am saving it for a rainy day!


I was sent some from one of your kind friends i dont advertise the name because im not sure how riu like that sort of stuff....but to be sent 5 different strains AND enough maxsea to cover two plants full season veg and bloom its safe to say this GIANT of a man will get a big bro hug when i meet him one day


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I was sent some from one of your kind friends i dont advertise the name because im not sure how riu like that sort of stuff....but to be sent 5 different strains AND enough maxsea to cover two plants full season veg and bloom its safe to say this GIANT of a man will get a big bro hug when i meet him one day


I'll see him in Dec and give it to him for you.LOL


----------



## nuggs (Sep 9, 2015)

good luck ruby


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 9, 2015)

You have to get good and fucked up to appreciate this kiwi shat.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2015)

nuggs said:


> good luck ruby


thanks nuggs respect your way mate hope your feeling better after the past couple months...hows the trees mate?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> You have to get good and fucked up to appreciate this kiwi shat.


transplant day today for over 50 chilli plants...will be having a few jacks and will give this a listen on da gd stereo and not the piss weak pc speakers


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I'll see him in Dec and give it to him for you.LOL


sideways please..i don't give guys hugs front on unless there is two big stomachs to save nuts getting tangled


----------



## nuggs (Sep 9, 2015)

side cola


----------



## TWS (Sep 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> sideways please..i don't give guys hugs front on unless there is two big stomachs to save nuts getting tangled



well ok then...


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2015)

awesome nuggs..can only imagine what they look like standing 10 feet back,is that a greenhouse cover above them or shadecloth?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2015)

@TWS put a buckets up pic on here and that awesome kiddies pool headband!!


----------



## nuggs (Sep 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> awesome nuggs..can only imagine what they look like standing 10 feet back,is that a greenhouse cover above them or shadecloth?


it's a greenhouse cover to keep the girls dry


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 9, 2015)

Cool, I get to watch this one from the get go! Hope this season is great to you. Can't wait to see it all happen! 

I've never had nuts tangle on a front on hug... I have NO belly. Just sayin'. "Do your nuts hang low? Do they wobble to and fro?"


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 9, 2015)

I know one had a smiley face drawn on it..


----------



## TWS (Sep 9, 2015)

it's an age thing. mutha fukas need a support bra.


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 10, 2015)

Do they come in push ups? Go from golf balls to soft balls, instantly!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> I know one had a smiley face drawn on it..


hahahaha...smiley face is a once of although a tattoo on a nut would be something else..imagine the tattooist stretching the skin to tattoo


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh man... wincing crying pain. No thanks. 

Well... Thinking about it.. It would be no different than a VERY vigorous scratch / pinch 'n' roll. 

How is that Vodka Ginseng Soda I've seen in your posts? Looks like a good time!


----------



## freemandrake (Sep 10, 2015)

Wonder Woman  it's gonna be a good year, best of luck mate!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> Wonder Woman View attachment 3496936 it's gonna be a good year, best of luck mate!


Best of luck.to you to mate ! 
And the wonder woman is up and looking similar to the way my pheno started last year ...makes me feel good


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Oh man... wincing crying pain. No thanks.
> 
> Well... Thinking about it.. It would be no different than a VERY vigorous scratch / pinch 'n' roll.
> 
> How is that Vodka Ginseng Soda I've seen in your posts? Looks like a good time!


Thats my nightshift drink when i come iff nights i rarely have a sleep its normally a 6 pack of those and a couple cones.of ww.

Then im anyones lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2015)

Very nice taste to it @mwine87


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2015)

@freemandrake ..the ww loves to be topped...oct 19 the young pic and nov 23 four weeks later after a couple early toppings.Never once skipped a beat


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 10, 2015)

BAM Ruined!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2015)

hahahahahahahahahaha...this threads been jacked ...ima in for paybacks


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 10, 2015)

Bahaha I couldn't resist


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Bahaha I couldn't resist


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 10, 2015)

At least we're on a new page already. 


ruby fruit said:


>


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 10, 2015)

Kudos to that guy for getting his D turned into an F-ing DRAGON! Lol.. Ruby, now you have a goal!


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 10, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Kudos to that guy for getting his D turned into an F-ing DRAGON! Lol.. Ruby, now you have a goal!


Ya your a pussy if you can't even handle a happy face.
Tight Lines


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Kudos to that guy for getting his D turned into an F-ing DRAGON! Lol.. Ruby, now you have a goal!


I might get a caterpillar then get a butterfly on a hard on..
No that wont work


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## BcDigger (Sep 10, 2015)

Birth machine


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 10, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> BAM Ruined!!!View attachment 3497020


Oh great, now I have to know _that guy_ exists.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 10, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Tight Lines


BC fly fisher detected? MMmmMMmm Chromer season!


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 10, 2015)

I try, but I feel pitiful! I literally haven't gotten out once this season. I didn't even get a liscense.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 10, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> I try, but I feel pitiful! I literally haven't gotten out once this season. I didn't even get a liscense.


Oh snap! That's not even cool. Do you have kids? If you don't I'm not sure you have an excuse. I took 5 weeks off this year, that's the longest stretch I've gone without fishing for ten years, haha. It was because I started growing, so I have a new obsession.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 10, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Oh snap! That's not even cool. Do you have kids? If you don't I'm not sure you have an excuse. I took 5 weeks off this year, that's the longest stretch I've gone without fishing for ten years, haha. It was because I started growing, so I have a new obsession.


Ya 2 little ones. The oldest will be old enough to fish next year. I just got my first aluminum boat and an electric motor a month ago so I'll be floating her as soon as ice is off in the spring.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 10, 2015)

So ruby your getting started as some of us are preparing for harvest.you are gonna have a great head start.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> So ruby your getting started as some of us are preparing for harvest.you are gonna have a great head start.


my main aim to the early start is to get the wonder woman in the ground and top it twice as much as last year...the orange ogs and sr71s are destined for the guerilla patch where they can be sexed in 6 or so weeks once they leave my house.ultra sour and dream machine head to guerrilla as fem seed plants.Bubblegum will stay short I hope so can stay home.And finally a sr71 will get popped again in a month to throw in a 15 gallon.
Im not pinning to much hope on the guerrilla grow but im starting it the right way..be great to have a couple orange og full grown in that spot


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 10, 2015)

The auto sacrifice


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 10, 2015)

Cute little thing.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 11, 2015)

Don't start the guerilla with low hopes,a little tlc and you could be very surprised what can come out.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> Don't start the guerilla with low hopes,a little tlc and you could be very surprised what can come out.


Im going in there with the right soil mix cages to keep animals at bay etc...i guess my only real concern is the location.
Its in an accessible area but going there myself i know noone has been there for 12 months easy if not more.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2015)

Come on girls rise up


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 11, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3497617 View attachment 3497619 The auto sacrifice


Pretty, tiny, but pretty. What auto is that? That's like a nice end-table plant, ornamental.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Pretty, tiny, but pretty. What auto is that? That's like a nice end-table plant, ornamental.


Shes a dark devil i think its from sweet seeds cant remember just now.
Im not big on autos they are just a prelude to the real deal to give me something to do 
Its only the second one ive done i know ill be lucky to get 6 grams dry but its got cool colours for sure,popped another 3 last week to see if they are the same in colour or not


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 11, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Shes a dark devil i think its from sweet seeds cant remember just now.
> Im not big on autos they are just a prelude to the real deal to give me something to do
> Its only the second one ive done i know ill be lucky to get 6 grams dry but its got cool colours for sure,popped another 3 last week to see if they are the same in colour or not


I have a seedling of that running right now, I wondered if it was. I've seen bigger examples, but I'm certainly not in love with autos either. I just really like that color. Stoked to see your _real_ grow in this thread, but also interested to see what percentage of colored up girls you get, I only have one more of those beans but I also have a "Bloody Skunk" from their red line. I'm going to see what I can get them to do for me, but not exactly hoping for a big harvest. Maybe I will put it on the end-table for a few days before chop.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have a seedling of that running right now, I wondered if it was. I've seen bigger examples, but I'm certainly not in love with autos either. I just really like that color. Stoked to see your _real_ grow in this thread, but also interested to see what percentage of colored up girls you get, I only have one more of those beans but I also have a "Bloody Skunk" from their red line. I'm going to see what I can get them to do for me, but not exactly hoping for a big harvest. Maybe I will put it on the end-table for a few days before chop.


Keep us updated on yours here for sure...
Yeah the other 3 i popped are in a tent with a T5 on them for 2 weeks then getting put outside.The one you have already seen spent 40 days in the tent and is now outside to finish.
Funny thing is i ordered 3 of the seeds but they sent a 4th free dunno why.
I only brought them to see if i could get one with the colour in it and lucky enough the first one did although my leaves are green i have seen one before that was just about all black.
Table ornament it is


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 11, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Keep us updated on yours here for sure...
> Yeah the other 3 i popped are in a tent with a T5 on them for 2 weeks then getting put outside.The one you have already seen spent 40 days in the tent and is now outside to finish.
> Funny thing is i ordered 3 of the seeds but they sent a 4th free dunno why.
> I only brought them to see if i could get one with the colour in it and lucky enough the first one did although my leaves are green i have seen one before that was just about all black.
> Table ornament it is


I think you get a free auto when you order any autos from herbies


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> I think you get a free auto when you order any autos from herbies


There ya go...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 11, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Keep us updated on yours here for sure...
> Yeah the other 3 i popped are in a tent with a T5 on them for 2 weeks then getting put outside.The one you have already seen spent 40 days in the tent and is now outside to finish.
> Funny thing is i ordered 3 of the seeds but they sent a 4th free dunno why.
> I only brought them to see if i could get one with the colour in it and lucky enough the first one did although my leaves are green i have seen one before that was just about all black.
> Table ornament it is


I will keep you posted on her, I'm vegging mine under a T5 6500k and moving it into my smaller tent to flower under T5 3000k x 8 x 4' by itself for a while, I may let it finish in there solo before I move more plants in, I don't know. I have three total other auto beans I think I'll eventually run in that tent together, I heard they like SOG style growing. I'm just messing around, and I'm pretty much out of room to start with, but I decided to veg the shit out of a couple plants while I wait for this auto to grow and the stuff in the flower tent to finish.

I love free seeds, some of my Paradise freebies are pretty amazing so far, like this "Original White Widow IBL". I FIMed it once, now looks like a freaking head of lettuce!

This is going to be a beast with three months of veg. I don't care what it really is, WW or what, I think it is going to be amazing, judging by the early growth. (that's a 5 gallon)

Super excited for your Wonder Woman!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I will keep you posted on her, I'm vegging mine under a T5 6500k and moving it into my smaller tent to flower under T5 3000k x 8 x 4' by itself for a while, I may let it finish in there solo before I move more plants in, I don't know. I have three total other auto beans I think I'll eventually run in that tent together, I heard they like SOG style growing. I'm just messing around, and I'm pretty much out of room to start with, but I decided to veg the shit out of a couple plants while I wait for this auto to grow and the stuff in the flower tent to finish.
> 
> I love free seeds, some of my Paradise freebies are pretty amazing so far, like this "Original White Widow IBL". I FIMed it once, now looks like a freaking head of lettuce!
> View attachment 3497810
> ...


That does look like a lettuce man,i actually grew out a free seed last year strawberry blue outdoors yielded approx 6 oz in a 15 gallon couldnt complain to much bout that ..but the wonder woman i grew last year yielded great and is my best tasting smoke for a few years easy so im doing it again this season


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 12, 2015)

Do you have any idea how many great Ruby tunes there are out there? That Slayer vid reminded me of this one lmao!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Do you have any idea how many great Ruby tunes there are out there? That Slayer vid reminded me of this one lmao!


Haha i sure do smidge !!
Hows yer grow going mate few weeks into flower now huh ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 12, 2015)

I gotta few outdoors all looking good, but the bulk of my growing is now indoors. 

Never heard this version of a classic:


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 12, 2015)

I can hear that little brunette singing "Fok Mi'!!"


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 12, 2015)

This is my favorite "Ruby" song


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 12, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I gotta few outdoors all looking good, but the bulk of my growing is now indoors.
> 
> Never heard this version of a classic:


Here's another version that I prefer, though I do love me some Björk. The Don's cut of it is so lush.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2015)

@treemansbuds kinda a bit excited when the wife sent a pic of the sr71s for plot 2 have sprouted after only 3 days


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey everyone from the south its that time of year again! Getting pumped now. Lets crank it heres to a good season  Whats the game plan this year ruby?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2015)

Everyones getting pumped for sure !
Love this time of year its like waiting to open a present as a kid 
@Letstrip couple at home mate and a second plot out bush with some awesome strains that were sent from a nice giant (hope he doesnt mind me calling him that lol)
I will call it plot 2 for now prob have anywhere between 2-4 out bush depending on how a couple of them sex


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 13, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Everyones getting pumped for sure !
> Love this time of year its like waiting to open a present as a kid
> @Letstrip couple at home mate and a second plot out bush with some awesome strains that were sent from a nice giant (hope he doesnt mind me calling him that lol)
> I will call it plot 2 for now prob have anywhere between 2-4 out bush depending on how a couple of them sex


Awesome mate cant wait to see it go of and itl be cool to see you doing some bush work! Bring it on


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2015)

Something new for me 
Hopefully it pretty much takes care of itself providing i do the right thing early on 
Wat bout yourself man started germinating seeds yet mate ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2015)

Day 51 on the dark devil sacrifice


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 13, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Something new for me
> Hopefully it pretty much takes care of itself providing i do the right thing early on
> Wat bout yourself man started germinating seeds yet mate ?


2 clones this year mate! Possibly a seed im thinking strawberry blue  is red eye in this season?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> 2 clones this year mate! Possibly a seed im thinking strawberry blue  is red eye in this season?


Yeah he is mate i talk to him quite often via phone and text..
Matter of fact he sampled my wonder woman after a 4 month only a couple weeks ago 
@redeyedfrog 
I think the strawberry blue will go well in the ground the buds were a nice size in the pot last year.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2015)

Hell the end of season will be awesome black sabbath and iron maiden touring !!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 14, 2015)

Did some fucker mention my name?
Don't speak of the dead....lol
Im in boys.... im super excited about og ghost train haze #1 but some nice strains this year 
G-13 haze
My hybrid (echidna cough)
Wonder woman
710 gum
Tangerine dream
5th element 
Purple pineberry
Liberty haze
Ghost of leeroy
Sr71
Mango tango 
blue kush auto


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2015)

@treemansbuds ....
2 of us aussies are giving the SR71 a run this year your advice on that one will be invaluable


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 14, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Did some fucker mention my name?
> Don't speak of the dead....lol
> Im in boys.... im super excited about og ghost train haze #1 but some nice strains this year
> G-13 haze
> ...


Nice to see the SR-71 Purple Kush making it's way around the Southern Hemisphere. Those SR-71 seeds are few and far between. I've given a dozen to Nuggs, about another dozen to The Loaded Dragon (he had the original SR-71, clone only) and a few to Ruby. Now it looks like Ruby is sharing the wealth. O'ya, Fumble was gifted a few, but had growing problems.
The SR-71 goes thru my pipe 90% of the time, by far my favorite. GREAT high, great taste, the buds form kind of long and lanky and SURER frosty. She's a late finisher, always the last to get the chop in my garden. It'll be nice to watch her grow "down under" this season.
TMB-


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh hell yeah!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2015)

Only my brother from another mother has a couple of those seeds tmb..
Even my mates im gifting a couple seedlings of aint getting any..lol
Thanks again..
I never get tired of seeing that pic with the bear wrestler and the sr71


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 14, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Nice to see the SR-71 Purple Kush making it's way around the Southern Hemisphere. Those SR-71 seeds are few and far between. I've given a dozen to Nuggs, about another dozen to The Loaded Dragon (he had the original SR-71, clone only) and a few to Ruby. Now it looks like Ruby is sharing the wealth. O'ya, Fumble was gifted a few, but had growing problems.
> The SR-71 goes thru my pipe 90% of the time, by far my favorite. GREAT high, great taste, the buds form kind of long and lanky and SURER frosty. She's a late finisher, always the last to get the chop in my garden. It'll be nice to watch her grow "down under" this season.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3499770
> ...


We are truly grateful for your contribution @treemansbuds I didnt realise how rare those seeds are, I will grow them with much love and the respect they are due!
Thanks


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 14, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> @treemansbuds ....
> 2 of us aussies are giving the SR71 a run this year your advice on that one will be invaluable


I'll help all I can.....good luck gentlemen!
She's prone to have powdery mildew issues. I spray to prevent that every year. That's her biggest problem, and being a late finisher for some. I don't mind her finishing later, I like my harvest to be spread out, and I can count on her to be the last to harvest.
TMB-


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 14, 2015)

Im going with the 130 litre fabric pots this year


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2015)

Im in it for myself to smoke but im also in it cos i know the sr71 will help someone close to my heart with autism...thats what this strain means to me hence why the seeds are being treated like gold


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2015)

Im doing a sr71 in a 15 gallon and also in the ground at plot 2 full sun


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 14, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> We are truly grateful for your contribution @treemansbuds I didnt realise how rare those seeds are, I will grow them with much love and the respect they are due!
> Thanks


That's the full SR-71 seed list, I'm the only breeder. Nuggs hasn't grown any yet, The Loaded Dragon has done NO breeding, so you boys need to mate a male/female and keep her going down under. Nothing like having seed storage on another continent.
I have 3 SR-71's that are 8 weeks old looking for a male to breed to @Garden Boss Northern Lights X Blue Berry (the sweetest smelling plant I've ever grown), @Grandpapy Gorilla Glue, and a new generation of SR-71 seeds.
I need to put this bong and keyboard down and get to work.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2015)

Have a gd day tmb...im 7 hrs into niteshift one night to go and im home where i belong with my family


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 14, 2015)

@ruby fruit if you get a male save pollen and ill do the same. Def gotta keep this strain going


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> @ruby fruit if you get a male save pollen and ill do the same. Def gotta keep this strain going


For sure mate ...plot 2 might come in handy for some breeding as well if i get a male


----------



## fumble (Sep 14, 2015)

I can attest to the fact that the SR-71 is fanfckingtastic! I am a terrible mom and have a bad track record with starting babies. This is what happened to my wonderful gift from TMB  So sorry about that...


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 14, 2015)

fumble said:


> I can attest to the fact that the SR-71 is fanfckingtastic! I am a terrible mom and have a bad track record with starting babies. This is what happened to my wonderful gift from TMB  So sorry about that...


That sucks fumble, im gonna have to pop both seeds just to b sure and hopefully geta m/f


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 14, 2015)

Another day at the office


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 14, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I'll help all I can.....good luck gentlemen!
> She's prone to have powdery mildew issues. I spray to prevent that every year. That's her biggest problem, and being a late finisher for some. I don't mind her finishing later, I like my harvest to be spread out, and I can count on her to be the last to harvest.
> TMB-


Never had powdery mildew in these parts and been growing a few years now, my nemesis is Botrytis on the big buds, norhing worse than touching a bud and it goes to liquid or crumbles in your hand.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Another day at the office


Right on ! 
Cherry pie ? Or nlxb i cant really tell 
Chunky nugs


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Never had powdery mildew in these parts and been growing a few years now, my nemesis is Botrytis on the big buds, norhing worse than touching a bud and it goes to liquid or crumbles in your hand.


Its funny how different areas even tho same country have different issues...my main issue would be spider mites and thru wat i learnt on.riu i put that to bed last year and didnt really even need to spray after 10-12 weeks old because i was so on top of that.
Never seen powdery mildew or botrytis never had to deal with mould which is one reason why i think the sr71 will be suited to my dry area


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> That sucks fumble, im gonna have to pop both seeds just to b sure and hopefully geta m/f


 Popping 4 to find a female...2 have popped then ill do another 2 in a few weeks.
Tmb mentioned about 6-8 weeks to sex


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> Another day at the office


Wheres the beer


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 14, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> That's the full SR-71 seed list, I'm the only breeder. Nuggs hasn't grown any yet, The Loaded Dragon has done NO breeding, so you boys need to mate a male/female and keep her going down under. Nothing like having seed storage on another continent.
> I have 3 SR-71's that are 8 weeks old looking for a male to breed to @Garden Boss Northern Lights X Blue Berry (the sweetest smelling plant I've ever grown), @Grandpapy Gorilla Glue, and a new generation of SR-71 seeds.
> I need to put this bong and keyboard down and get to work.
> TMB-


This is my only male at the moment.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> This is my only male at the moment.View attachment 3499816


Dont put a hole in the bag lol !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2015)

Question guys...if i wasnt planning on using DEarth to dust can it be just added to the soil mix if ive already cooked the soil and im not putting a plant in.it for a couple more weeks..and if yes how much should i mix in approx 400 litres (around the 100 gallons ) ..


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2015)

Its DE in organic flour food grade form which im assuming u guys use similar


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 14, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Its DE in organic flour food grade form which im assuming u guys use similar


Hey rubes, i use it in top of my soil to control things like fungus gnats at a rate of 1 tbl spoon per liter of soil, the food grade is the right one because its fine enough to cut the insrcts abdomen and dehydrate them which is how it works.
I tried using it as a spray but it leaves white crap on my leaves and azamax and neem work better anyways. I would wear a mask when you work with it, silica is bad for the lungs but as a side benefit it is very good for your plant.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 14, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> This is my only male at the moment.View attachment 3499816


Nice cumshot!


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 14, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> This is my only male at the moment.View attachment 3499816


What's up Grandpapy?
Did you get your tree down? It came to me a few nights ago that we were going to take it down and haven't got to it yet. We can still do that.
Good to see my gear around. How'd the Orange O.G./Sr-71 turn out for you?
Smoke report?
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Hey rubes, i use it in top of my soil to control things like fungus gnats at a rate of 1 tbl spoon per liter of soil, the food grade is the right one because its fine enough to cut the insrcts abdomen and dehydrate them which is how it works.
> I tried using it as a spray but it leaves white crap on my leaves and azamax and neem work better anyways. I would wear a mask when you work with it, silica is bad for the lungs but as a side benefit it is very good for your plant.


So im ok to spread it around a bit on top of soil ? And does it matter if its watered in ?id like to try it on my chilli plants as well as that is where most of the insects head but maybe thats a gd thing as they seem to take insects and caterpillers etc away from my mj last year


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> What's up Grandpapy?
> Did you get your tree down? It came to me a few nights ago that we were going to take it down and haven't got to it yet. We can still do that.
> Good to see my gear around. How'd the Orange O.G./Sr-71 turn out for you?
> Smoke report?
> TMB-


Dont be shy grandpappy a smoke report and maybe pics of those 2 strains would be awesome


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 14, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> What's up Grandpapy?
> Did you get your tree down? It came to me a few nights ago that we were going to take it down and haven't got to it yet. We can still do that.
> Good to see my gear around. How'd the Orange O.G./Sr-71 turn out for you?
> Smoke report?
> TMB-


Not yet, We do need wood for the BBQ. lol

It turned out to be a good yielder, I had 4 girls about 12" that I had just topped when you said they stretch quite a bit, so I flipped, 2 did 2 didn't. The short ones yielded maybe 1/2oz, the other 2 maybe 1.5oz ea.

Top shelf stuff.
Hold on let me refresh my memory, .....It goes down nice with a hint of citrus, hits the head from within and overflows down the torso. yea thats it.

In 30- 40 min. I can think about going back to work.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 14, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Not yet, We do need wood for the BBQ. lol
> 
> It turned out to be a good yielder, I had 4 girls about 12" that I had just topped when you said they stretch quite a bit, so I flipped, 2 did 2 didn't. The short ones yielded maybe 1/2oz, the other 2 maybe 1.5oz ea.
> 
> ...


I should add I get a nice surprise with each bowl.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 14, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> So im ok to spread it around a bit on top of soil ? And does it matter if its watered in ?id like to try it on my chilli plants as well as that is where most of the insects head but maybe thats a gd thing as they seem to take insects and caterpillers etc away from my mj last year


Yep that works, put it on the soil of yer ladies so they head for the chilli plants. 
You can also do your cupboards kills all kinda of critters, i just sweep it into the edges and corners and the missus gets the shits and vacuums it all up when she sees it lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 14, 2015)

Meanwhile in Australia


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 14, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Meanwhile in Australia
> 
> View attachment 3500182 View attachment 3500184 View attachment 3500185 View attachment 3500186 View attachment 3500187


hehehehehe


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 14, 2015)

Far out i just noticed croc missing a arm!
Bigger croc? Faark!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Far out i just noticed croc missing a arm!
> Bigger croc? Faark!


Hes hARMless


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 15, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Meanwhile in Australia
> 
> View attachment 3500182 View attachment 3500184 View attachment 3500185 View attachment 3500186 View attachment 3500187


Photoshop....
Those people in the boat look to damn calm for it to be real/that big. Fuck it's head is as big as the dude in the background.
TMB-


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 15, 2015)

Salt water Crocs can get 25 foot long, hes a baby lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Hes hARMless


Lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 15, 2015)

Little experiment this year trying rockwool for sprouting.


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 15, 2015)

Yo red


redeyedfrog said:


> Did some fucker mention my name?
> Don't speak of the dead....lol
> Im in boys.... im super excited about og ghost train haze #1 but some nice strains this year
> G-13 haze
> ...


Cant wait to see your run this year mate!  Partys on!!


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 15, 2015)

So hang on so who made the SR71 is it a strain made by one of you guys?  Looks fucking awesome! It looks quite sativa? If it is itl go bomb in aussie.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> So hang on so who made the SR71 is it a strain made by one of you guys?  Looks fucking awesome! It looks quite sativa? If it is itl go bomb in aussie.


Treeman made it ...i wasnt gonna say anything but he gifted me and just wanted ppl to know what he done for me...
So ive got a few of them and gifted red 2...


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey you mad kiwi! Good to see yah....
What you puttin down this year?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Little experiment this year trying rockwool for sprouting.
> View attachment 3500363


Ive only ever used rockwool for clones indoor


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3500423
> Treeman made it ...i wasnt gonna say anything but he gifted me and just wanted ppl to know what he done for me...
> So ive got a few of them and gifted red 2...


Lucky fucker!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Lucky fucker!


I forgot to mention the maxsea as well ...yes a lucky fucker lol but i call it karma im always doing stuff like that its great to be thought of enough to get karma back


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)

What better way to end this seasons harvest than to have tickets to both these awesome concerts \m/


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3500454 View attachment 3500455 What better way to end this seasons harvest than to have tickets to both these awesome concerts \m/


I seen the Rodney James Dio version of Black Sabbath years ago. The Outlaws were the opening act and put on a better show than Sabbath did that night.
But to see the Ozzy version of Sabbath would be Outstanding!
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I seen the Rodney James Dio version of Black Sabbath years ago. The Outlaws were the opening act and put on a better show than Sabbath did that night.
> But to see the Ozzy version of Sabbath would be Outstanding!
> TMB-


Ozzy is wat got me into metal back in the suicude solution and randy rhoades days ...hes a singer ive never seen live and im taking my wife and daughter and ill be damned if i aint gonna light up a joint while iron man is being played and share it with them.
He will be 67 this year if i dont see him now i never will.
Dio was a great fav of mine but ozxy with sabbath is what i know.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)

I.just wish i had the chance to see him in his crazy train live concert days


----------



## DirtyNerd (Sep 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3500454 View attachment 3500455 What better way to end this seasons harvest than to have tickets to both these awesome concerts \m/


I seen maiden in 2011 ended with 







I was in heaven best fucking time of my lift


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> I seen maiden in 2011 ended with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love every album from maiden..taking a couple listens to get into the latest one but i know i will...i never play the dance of death cd anymore though...almost lost my life in a blink of an eye car accident 6 years ago and just cant bring myself to even open that cd..i had just pulled over and put that cd on and it was playing when i thought my time was up....


----------



## DirtyNerd (Sep 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I love every album from maiden..taking a couple listens to get into the latest one but i know i will...i never play the dance of death cd anymore though...almost lost my life in a blink of an eye car accident 6 years ago and just cant bring myself to even open that cd..i had just pulled over and put that cd on and it was playing when i thought my time was up....


Sorry to hear my brother glad your safe and healthy now thing with cars is life can be over in a flash and in Oz it's more just getting out of control and the amount of cars going in to homes now is just bull shit on the new every god damn day all the damn crack heads not sleeping for days then they pass out






everything from _*Fear of the Dark* back is amazing *Virtual XI* shit *The X Factor* shit brave new world back on track and i haven't really tried there new stu_ff just like metallica everything after black was poo in my eyes


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Ozzy is wat got me into metal back in the suicude solution and randy rhoades days ...hes a singer ive never seen live and im taking my wife and daughter and ill be damned if i aint gonna light up a joint while iron man is being played and share it with them.
> He will be 67 this year if i dont see him now i never will.
> Dio was a great fav of mine but ozxy with sabbath is what i know.


I seen Dio front and center in 1985 or 86 in L.A. (Long beach arena). Some guy with a press pass on his shoulder was standing back stage, watching the opening act (Y&T and Dokkin) against the wall that separates the audience and back stage. We snuck down to the front row, then we seen ushers checking tickets, we had no tickets for those seats, so I jumped up and grabbed that press pass off that dude's shoulder and took off into the crowd. That press pass was hanging over the wall calling my name. I went into the shitter and looked at what I had. Before Dio started I was fucked up, flirting with women saying "who wants to go back stage with me"? I had a few takers, so I pick out this fine babe, grabbed her hand and off we went. We got by every usher, standing in the center aisle on the floor when the lights went off just before Dio came out. We rushed to the wall along with everybody else, dead front and center. You couldn't have a better spot. I remember looking back at the audience thinking "everybody here wants this spot and I got it"! I call that "Drunken pride"!!
People started jumping over the wall that separates the audience and the stage. Girls were tapping me on the shoulder asking me to "throw them over the wall". By all means I thought, I'd grab them and toss them over......LMAO thinking of the story now. Me and the dude next to me must of threw 15-20 or more people over that wall. That girl that came with me, we ended up throwing her over the wall too. I guess her goal was to get backstage!
Another walk down memory lane. I was 21 and wild and crazy back then, the shit I got away with.....Geeez!
Off to the garden to pull dead leaves and suckers.
TMB-

TMB


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Sorry to hear my brother glad your safe and healthy now thing with cars is life can be over in a flash and in Oz it's more just getting out of control and the amount of cars going in to homes now is just bull shit on the new every god damn day all the damn crack heads not sleeping for days then they pass out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your definitely right about metallica,i only listen to masters,lightning,justice and the old killem all and garage days.
As for maiden the only recent one i like or actually one of my fav cds from the past 3 years is final frontier.
First listen it didnt grab me now its almost a favourite.
But its funny ive had a roller coaster 2 years mentally dealing with a few issues and sometimes a album comes along that grabs you and when ur feeling a bit unstable it rights you and picks u up..that wat final frontier does for me.

The car accident was the closest of close misses blink.of an eye stuff certain death...cut a long story short...it was my fault and nearly caused two deaths mine and another.
No drugs no innatention just an overtaking move on a truck at night not realising there was a bend in front of the truck.
Pfft im getting goose bumps now enough of that ...lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I seen Dio front and center in 1985 or 86 in L.A. (Long beach arena). Some guy with a press pass on his shoulder was standing back stage, watching the opening act (Y&T and Dokkin) against the wall that separates the audience and back stage. We snuck down to the front row, then we seen ushers checking tickets, we had no tickets for those seats, so I jumped up and grabbed that press pass off that dude's shoulder and took off into the crowd. That press pass was hanging over the wall calling my name. I went into the shitter and looked at what I had. Before Dio started I was fucked up, flirting with women saying "who wants to go back stage with me"? I had a few takers, so I pick out this fine babe, grabbed her hand and off we went. We got by every usher, standing in the center aisle on the floor when the lights went off just before Dio came out. We rushed to the wall along with everybody else, dead front and center. You couldn't have a better spot. I remember looking back at the audience thinking "everybody here wants this spot and I got it"! I call that "Drunken pride"!!
> People started jumping over the wall that separates the audience and the stage. Girls were tapping me on the shoulder asking me to "throw them over the wall". By all means I thought, I'd grab them and toss them over......LMAO thinking of the story now. Me and the dude next to me must of threw 15-20 or more people over that wall. That girl that came with me, we ended up throwing her over the wall too. I guess her goal was to get backstage!
> Another walk down memory lane. I was 21 and wild and crazy back then, the shit I got away with.....Geeez!
> Off to the garden to pull dead leaves and suckers.
> ...


Haha that story made my night...4 hrs to go the 5 hrs till home ...

Y&T and dokken...now theres bands along with whitesnake and quiet riot i was first into


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## DirtyNerd (Sep 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Your definitely right about metallica,i only listen to masters,lightning,justice and the old killem all and garage days.
> As for maiden the only recent one i like or actually one of my fav cds from the past 3 years is final frontier.
> First listen it didnt grab me now its almost a favourite.
> But its funny ive had a roller coaster 2 years mentally dealing with a few issues and sometimes a album comes along that grabs you and when ur feeling a bit unstable it rights you and picks u up..that wat final frontier does for me.
> ...


Yeah trucks are fucked i am lucky i drive a v8 i was in the right lane and a bus was turning left and shit! his ass end come right in to my lane i had to put my foot down and power slide out of the way still took out my side mirror but if i didn't put my root down and my back end slip out i would of went right up his ass  cammed Gts ftw 460hp at the wheels helped me at that point if i didn't move my front end would of been half way up it's back end glad you made it out of that crash to many people are taking out from others mistakes


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Yeah trucks are fucked i am lucky i drive a v8 i was in the right lane and a bus was turning left and shit! his ass end come right in to my lane i had to put my foot down and power slide out of the way still took out my side mirror but if i didn't put my root down and my back end slip out i would of went right up his ass  cammed Gts ftw 460hp at the wheels helped me at that point if i didn't move my front end would of been half way up it's back end glad you made it out of that crash to many people are taking out from others mistakes


Just one of those moments in life where u get a second chance...here i am now growing better weed than ever i have before due to some cool cats on riu


----------



## DirtyNerd (Sep 15, 2015)

Amen brother some of the people we meet of RIU we might never meet in real life but will be better friends then the people we do meet there are some great people on this site and that's what keeps me coming back there are a lot of assholes but i think you and i are at the stage were they don't matter no more

This site has opened my eyes and i have meant some great people and glad there are some people from the world of down under


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Haha that story made my night...4 hrs to go the 5 hrs till home ...
> 
> Y&T and dokken...now theres bands along with whitesnake and quiet riot i was first into


I got a few more.
I would help my buddies hard rock band in high school (class of 1982, No Surprise was the bands name) when they would have a gig or even practice (the party spot). They played all the time, they were decent. A bunch of Mexican/Chicano rockers (I grew up in East Los Angeles, moved to the Yosemite area in 1987). Back yards, clubs, even the Whisky A-Go-Go in Hollywood a few times. The guitarist who was my partner in the band was named Rudy Rios. His Guitar Guru/teacher also taught Carlos Cavazo of Quiet Riot as well. When they formed Quite Riot is exactly when I was immersed in that scene. We would be back stage when they played locally, when they were on tour. 
Believe it or not I seen Motely Crew play in a back yard before they made it big. You had to know somebody to get in that back yard. They were a big draw even back then in the L.A. club scene. I was to young to get into a lot of the clubs they played, most were 21 and over, but I did see them a couple times in certain venues. I have an original "To Fast For Love" album that was produced by their own label "Leather Records" before a big label signed them to a contract. I could only imagine what my life would have been like if I stayed in L.A.
It was good that I got out of L.A. when I did. I can't imagine living life that "fast" again.
Hope this story helps the shift go by a bit quicker.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)

Sure did tmb..
When u mentioned whiskey a go go i straight away thought of the crue....
Funny to think that when u were young and hanging around at those times i was a few years younger again and getting into the glam bands including crue, brittney fox,and wasp etc.
Its been a slow stretch at work this week so spent more time than usual on riu 
Looking forward to getting home the wife has enjoyed looking after my babies again after a 5 month break she said the dark devil really stinks for something so small when she has her coffee in the morning and said shes looking forward to helping out when im away working again.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)

DirtyNerd said:


> Amen brother some of the people we meet of RIU we might never meet in real life but will be better friends then the people we do meet there are some great people on this site and that's what keeps me coming back there are a lot of assholes but i think you and i are at the stage were they don't matter no more
> 
> This site has opened my eyes and i have meant some great people and glad there are some people from the world of down under


Couldnt have worded that any better mate !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 15, 2015)

Diary of a madman, killer queen, kiss alive were my first three albums and i was 11 and that was it for me, then it was crue, ratt lol then Metallica and I was metal to the bone.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Diary of a madman, killer queen, kiss alive were my first three albums and i was 11 and that was it for me, then it was crue, ratt lol then Metallica and I was metal to the bone.


One of my first was also suicidal tendencies....along with ozzy and wasp


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 15, 2015)

@ruby fruit sr71 and ww popped last night yesssa! Thanks man for the gift.
I sampled the ww and that shit is awesome, bro can grow!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> @ruby fruit sr71 and ww popped last night yesssa! Thanks man for the gift.
> I sampled the ww and that shit is awesome, bro can grow!


Fucken weirdo


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


>


Quiet Riot 1983 Us festival, crazy fucken day there. In fact I missed Quiet Riot, I finally got in the place half way during Motley Crews set. They estimated that 250,000 people expected, but they say over 500,000 showed on that Sunday, and I believe them. CRAZY FUCKEN OUT OF CONTROL MADNESS! And that was just getting into the place. Nothing like I've ever seen before, hot crowded, I had my girlfriend with me, so that made things 10X worse dealing with her complaining all day, walking for miles and miles. That was a good day to be 19 years old, 6'4" and 275 pounds. The crowds were over whelming, I can't imagine for someone like my girlfriend 5'-4" tall and 120 pounds. It was suffocating there.
Glad I went, but would never do it again. Something that big and unorganized, no thanks.... I'm too old now!...LOL
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 15, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Quiet Riot 1983 Us festival, crazy fucken day there. In fact I missed Quiet Riot, I finally got in the place half way during Motley Crews set. They estimated that 250,000 people expected, but they say over 500,000 showed on that Sunday, and I believe them. CRAZY FUCKEN OUT OF CONTROL MADNESS! And that was just getting into the place. Nothing like I've ever seen before, hot crowded, I had my girlfriend with me, so that made things 10X worse dealing with her complaining all day, walking for miles and miles. That was a good day to be 19 years old, 6'4" and 275 pounds. The crowds were over whelming, I can't imagine for someone like my girlfriend 5'-4" tall and 120 pounds. It was suffocating there.
> Glad I went, but would never do it again. Something that big and unorganized, no thanks.... I'm too old now!...LOL
> TMB-


O'ya, Van Halen sucked that night to. David Lee Roth was fucked up on booze and put on a terrible performance.
TMB-


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Fucken weirdo


Fuck yeh I am!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Quiet Riot 1983 Us festival, crazy fucken day there. In fact I missed Quiet Riot, I finally got in the place half way during Motley Crews set. They estimated that 250,000 people expected, but they say over 500,000 showed on that Sunday, and I believe them. CRAZY FUCKEN OUT OF CONTROL MADNESS! And that was just getting into the place. Nothing like I've ever seen before, hot crowded, I had my girlfriend with me, so that made things 10X worse dealing with her complaining all day, walking for miles and miles. That was a good day to be 19 years old, 6'4" and 275 pounds. The crowds were over whelming, I can't imagine for someone like my girlfriend 5'-4" tall and 120 pounds. It was suffocating there.
> Glad I went, but would never do it again. Something that big and unorganized, no thanks.... I'm too old now!...LOL
> TMB-


83 i was a 10 yr old...love these stories tmb


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 15, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I got a few more.
> I would help my buddies hard rock band in high school (class of 1982, No Surprise was the bands name) when they would have a gig or even practice (the party spot). They played all the time, they were decent. A bunch of Mexican/Chicano rockers (I grew up in East Los Angeles, moved to the Yosemite area in 1987). Back yards, clubs, even the Whisky A-Go-Go in Hollywood a few times. The guitarist who was my partner in the band was named Rudy Rios. His Guitar Guru/teacher also taught Carlos Cavazo of Quiet Riot as well. When they formed Quite Riot is exactly when I was immersed in that scene. We would be back stage when they played locally, when they were on tour.
> Believe it or not I seen Motely Crew play in a back yard before they made it big. You had to know somebody to get in that back yard. They were a big draw even back then in the L.A. club scene. I was to young to get into a lot of the clubs they played, most were 21 and over, but I did see them a couple times in certain venues. I have an original "To Fast For Love" album that was produced by their own label "Leather Records" before a big label signed them to a contract. I could only imagine what my life would have been like if I stayed in L.A.
> It was good that I got out of L.A. when I did. I can't imagine living life that "fast" again.
> ...


Fucking great story man! I saw Y&T and Motley Crue in Nashville in 1985! Was a huge Crue head since the beginning with Too Fast, would give up a nut to have seen that early days backyard show man. Fuckin A!


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 15, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> O'ya, Van Halen sucked that night to. David Lee Roth was fucked up on booze and put on a terrible performance.
> TMB-


Best concert I ever saw was Van Halen at Starwood Ampitheatre in Nashvegas. Of course, Hagar was lead singer then, in like 1991 or 92 and Vince Neil opened on his solo tour. They rocked for 3 fucking hours and everybody did a solo.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)

Think shes around day 52-53 im baked


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2015)

2x wonder woman
1x bubblegum
1xSR71
1Xorange og
1xdream machine
1xultra sour

7 from 9 have popped


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 15, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Hey you mad kiwi! Good to see yah....
> What you puttin down this year?


A couple of clones this year! And possibly a seed or two. Maybe some autos as a side project haha Wanted to do seeds but due to my situation its a liitle on the harder side! Still happy with what ive got though keen for the season


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 15, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Best concert I ever saw was Van Halen at Starwood Ampitheatre in Nashvegas. Of course, Hagar was lead singer then, in like 1991 or 92 and Vince Neil opened on his solo tour. They rocked for 3 fucking hours and everybody did a solo.


I've seen Van Halen 4-5 times and that "US" show was the worst show I seen them do. The best show they put on was the "Women and Children First" tour in 1980 or 81. That was a fun concert.
My best concert hands down was Pink Floyd Division Bell tour at Oakland Coliseum. Frying my ass off on shrooms, I was in tears because I was so happy and feeling total euphoria during that show. I've been waiting for Floyd to tour again, but don't think that's happening. I had my hopes up when their new album came out, but no go. I seen Roger Waters do "The Wall" tour, and that kicked ass.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2015)

If there was anything i really missed its live concert the wall with floyd...im baked and now bit dru k
..gd time to put phone down and not embarrass myself


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 16, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Think shes around day 52-53 im baked


Fuck love them black buds!
I was gonna do a star bud but too many strains, the og ghost train will go pretty dark.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 16, 2015)

My first real metal show was ozzy!
The first time I saw Metallica was monsters of rock 88, VH, SCORPIONS, ACCEPT, And some zeppelin sound alike lol it was just before justice was released.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 16, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> A couple of clones this year! And possibly a seed or two. Maybe some autos as a side project haha Wanted to do seeds but due to my situation its a liitle on the harder side! Still happy with what ive got though keen for the season


That panamanian you laid down last year was sick!!!


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 16, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> My first real metal show was ozzy!
> The first time I saw Metallica was monsters of rock 88, VH, SCORPIONS, ACCEPT, And some zeppelin sound alike lol it was just before justice was released.


Fuck yeah! I was at Monsters of Rock in the summer of 1988 at the now long gone JFK Stadium in Philadelphia while stationed there when I was in the Navy. Seems like besides VH, there was Metallica, Dokken and another band. Ok, looked it up and it was Kingdom Come. I don't remember it being KC but that was 27 years ago.


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 16, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> My first real metal show was ozzy!
> The first time I saw Metallica was monsters of rock 88, VH, SCORPIONS, ACCEPT, And some zeppelin sound alike lol it was just before justice was released.


Just out of high school my girlfriend had a secretarial job at a company that had 4 premium tickets to EVERY event that took place at the Fabulous Forum in Los Angeles. Concerts, hockey, boxing, basketball, everything. The salesman at my GF's work used these ticket to "woo" their clients. Not all the tickets got used by the salesman, so they would give the extra tickets to their employees. So I seen TONS of acts/concerts back in the day for free. The one act I never seen and is on my list is Metallica, and if I could see them with the symphony orchestra playing with them would be bonus!
TMB-


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 16, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Fuck yeah! I was at Monsters of Rock in the summer of 1988 at the now long gone JFK Stadium in Philadelphia while stationed there when I was in the Navy. Seems like besides VH, there was Metallica, Dokken and another band. Ok, looked it up and it was Kingdom Come. I don't remember it being KC but that was 27 years ago.


Lol it was kingdom come i co7ldnt remember the name, but matellica killed it and the rest were just good, i can just remember how good they were.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 16, 2015)

@treemansbuds congrats your a grandfather!


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 16, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> @treemansbuds congrats your a grandfather! View attachment 3501392


Instead of a cigar maybe a Joint?
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2015)

By the end of the day the last two will be above soil so we have 9/9 popped successfully. 
@treemansbuds you are now a grandpa a second time


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2015)

Dark devil has an awesome smell even from 2m away from something so small.
Approx 53 days so im guessing shes gonna want another 2 weeks to finish at max 
The last 3 i have of that strain are all popped


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3501504 View attachment 3501505 View attachment 3501508 Dark devil has an awesome smell even from 2m away from something so small.
> Approx 53 days so im guessing shes gonna want another 2 weeks to finish at max
> The last 3 i have of that strain are all popped


Looks fkn awesome ruby.


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Quiet Riot 1983 Us festival, crazy fucken day there. In fact I missed Quiet Riot, I finally got in the place half way during Motley Crews set. They estimated that 250,000 people expected, but they say over 500,000 showed on that Sunday, and I believe them. CRAZY FUCKEN OUT OF CONTROL MADNESS! And that was just getting into the place. Nothing like I've ever seen before, hot crowded, I had my girlfriend with me, so that made things 10X worse dealing with her complaining all day, walking for miles and miles. That was a good day to be 19 years old, 6'4" and 275 pounds. The crowds were over whelming, I can't imagine for someone like my girlfriend 5'-4" tall and 120 pounds. It was suffocating there.
> Glad I went, but would never do it again. Something that big and unorganized, no thanks.... I'm too old now!...LOL
> TMB-



I was at that US festival. great stuff ! softmore in high school.. we hitchhiked home.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2015)

Been procrastinating but about to pop about 12-15 beans and will thin that down to maybe 8; tga chernobyl, tga conspiracy kush, tga quantum kush, world of seeds south Africa kwazulu, barney's farm critical kush, sensi shiva skunk, Jordan of islands god's ak.

US Gulf of Mexico prohibitively slow so got released from that rather fuken far travel gig but I get started 28x28 days in Oman next month so it's time to get some babies rolling.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks fkn awesome ruby.


its only the second auto ive ever grow mate not big we can all see that but shes gonna be a nice smoke I feel going by the smell...was under t5 till day 45 or so then been outside now the days are getting longer..its a 58 day strain I think prob looking at 70 days before I pull.Got plenty of smoke around so ill dry it jar it and cure for a few weeks then when she comes out it can be a smoke for the day on an occasion I feel is worthy enough lol...now that's called patience


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Been procrastinating but about to pop about 12-15 beans and will thin that down to maybe 8; tga chernobyl, tga conspiracy kush, tga quantum kush, world of seeds south Africa kwazulu, barney's farm critical kush, sensi shiva skunk, Jordan of islands god's ak.
> 
> US Gulf of Mexico prohibitively slow so got released from that rather fuken far travel gig but I get started 28x28 days in Oman next month so it's time to get some babies rolling.


sounds exotic some of those strains...new job in oman is that what your saying?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2015)

TWS said:


> I was at that US festival. great stuff ! softmore in high school.. we hitchhiked home.


just brought 4 iron maiden tickets been on my bucket list for a decade now I get to see them live !! run to the hills....run for your life....


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 16, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Instead of a cigar maybe a Joint?
> TMB-


Blunt!


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> just brought 4 iron maiden tickets been on my bucket list for a decade now I get to see them live !! run to the hills....run for your life....



Hope they take plenty of Geritol and give ya good show Rube .


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2015)

TWS said:


> Hope they take plenty of Geritol and give ya good show Rube .


They put everything in for live shows it will be good...presale black sabbath farewell tour tickets tomorrow ill be getting 3 of those as well


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2015)

oh they , better take their Viagra too in that case.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> sounds exotic some of those strains...new job in oman is that what your saying?


Nah just found some which work in my climate. Have done most previously and a few are freebies 

Yep new job in Oman (oil and gas)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Blunt!


Haha that's up my alley that BLUNT. Typical weekend night in the 80's and 90's in louisiana was blunts rolled in Mexican brickpack. I don't miss that shit though I do spin them up once in a while here with some goodies; no Mexican brick though


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 16, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> just brought 4 iron maiden tickets been on my bucket list for a decade now I get to see them live !! run to the hills....run for your life....


I can assure you that you will not be disappointed, Bruce Dickinson is the brst front man in the biz and youll walk away very happy


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> I can assure you that you will not be disappointed, Bruce Dickinson is the brst front man in the biz and youll walk away very happy


SOLD !!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2015)

Me and the wife went shopping and i found some cheap starter cups so off we go straight into dirt:

1 × tga chernobyl, 2 x tga conspiracy kush, 2 x tga quantum kush, 4 x world of seeds south Africa kwazulu, 1 x barney's farm critical kush, 2 x sensi shiva skunk, 2 x Jordan of islands god's ak47, 1 x boddhi buddhas hand. Critical kush and shiva skunk are fems and rest are regular seeds. Also threw some local viet seed in with veggies to see if I can find a diamond in the ruff.


----------



## TWS (Sep 17, 2015)

balls deep


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2015)

Just had a 10 pack of 6 different belgian beers from a shop I hit in ho chi minh city once in a while. all between 9-12% alco monk beers.

Got some nirvana wonder woman and some other usa hits on the way for a run. my wife would shit herself if she knew how many beans I just ordered. Thats why we work isnt it...


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 17, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just had a 10 pack of 6 different belgian beers from a shop I hit in ho chi minh city once in a while. all between 9-12% alco monk beers.
> 
> Got some nirvana wonder woman and some other usa hits on the way for a run. my wife would shit herself if she knew how many beans I just ordered. Thats why we work isnt it...


Hell yes it is!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Hell yes it is!


following that up with a fat ass spliff, raw paper cone with cambodian, vietnam, and some nepalese hash. will be good nite shortly


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> following that up with a fat ass spliff, raw paper cone with cambodian, vietnam, and some nepalese hash. will be good nite shortly


Hell yeah.
Youve had a gd day by the sounds of it...i gad some hash on top of a bowl of wonder woman today..my tolerance was showing it fucked me up for a couple hrs lol...
Thats cool u got some wonder woman beans man


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Hell yes it is!


Its an addiction...even just buying the seeds knowing you got a certain strain in your hands


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Its an addiction...even just buying the seeds knowing you got a certain strain in your hands


HEALTHY FUKEN ADDICTION... the more you grow the more you know, and the more you know the more you grow. 

Into the edibles lately so hadnt been vaping as much though I still get down
100gms mixed sativas decarboxilated in oven at low temps for 1 hour then add into 1 liter of fresh coconut oil in slow cooker low temp for 12 hours. strain through cheese cloth and enjoy the goodness baked into everything. cannabis is fucking awesome for everything, yep everything


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> HEALTHY FUKEN ADDICTION... the more you grow the more you know, and the more you know the more you grow.
> 
> Into the edibles lately so hadnt been vaping as much though I still get down
> 100gms mixed sativas decarboxilated in oven at low temps for 1 hour then add into 1 liter of fresh coconut oil in slow cooker low temp for 12 hours. strain through cheese cloth and enjoy the goodness baked into everything. cannabis is fucking awesome for everything, yep everything


You are so right


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2015)

born in 74 been puffing since 15, started toking heavy heavy when i hit 28 and not looked back. 

if you would have asked me 5 yrs ago if cannabis was the cure all i would have agreed but not 100%. Now I would agree fuken full time, maintenance and curing for all, from new borns to 125 year old's. Get this shit into you, you cant go wrong


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 17, 2015)

Again hell yeah!


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 17, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> born in 74 been puffing since 15, started toking heavy heavy when i hit 28 and not looked back.
> 
> if you would have asked me 5 yrs ago if cannabis was the cure all i would have agreed but not 100%. Now I would agree fuken full time, maintenance and curing for all, from new borns to 125 year old's. Get this shit into you, you cant go wrong


I agree man! I even have my 66 year old mother on medibles and she has completely weaned herself off the Ativan the doc had her taking for her restless leg and sleep issues. She's now sleeping through the night and her attitude/outlook on life is as positive as its been in a couple decades. I read that the extra cannabinoids are good for preventing cognitive decline issues like dementia, Parkinson's and Alzheimer's, all positives in my book.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 17, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Its an addiction...even just buying the seeds knowing you got a certain strain in your hands


 Lol im OCD I have so many seeds its stupid!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I agree man! I even have my 66 year old mother on medibles and she has completely weaned herself off the Ativan the doc had her taking for her restless leg and sleep issues. She's now sleeping through the night and her attitude/outlook on life is as positive as its been in a couple decades. I read that the extra cannabinoids are good for preventing cognitive decline issues like dementia, Parkinson's and Alzheimer's, all positives in my book.


I think it's actually been shown to rebuild brain cells and yes it acts as a protective layer in a way. I have edibles daily basically except when I'm at work and I don't get sick.... Awesome stuff in every shape and form.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think it's actually been shown to rebuild brain cells and yes it acts as a protective layer in a way. I have edibles daily basically except when I'm at work and I don't get sick.... Awesome stuff in every shape and form.


I give free and I mean FREE! to my two gd friends one with back and knee pains and one with terminal cancer...there is a third person I give free to I cant divulge about.
Its unbelievable that I was a 15 to 32 year old bong smoking high every minute smoker to now someone who sees the real value in mj for what it is


----------



## TWS (Sep 17, 2015)

He approves


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 17, 2015)

I watch that every time lmao.


----------



## TWS (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2015)

hahahahaha that Viking song is now like an anthem lol...im damn happy it wasn't my background song when going out to the ring for a bout


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 17, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> hahahahaha that Viking song is now like an anthem lol...im damn happy it wasn't my background song when going out to the ring for a bout


Stop bragging Rubes, YMCA wasnt much better!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2015)

or I wanna be a cowboy...packing bags man have a killer weekend im of to me shack...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I give free and I mean FREE! to my two gd friends one with back and knee pains and one with terminal cancer...there is a third person I give free to I cant divulge about.
> Its unbelievable that I was a 15 to 32 year old bong smoking high every minute smoker to now someone who sees the real value in mj for what it is


I hear ya bro. Do the same with edibles here with about 5 guys ranging 40 - 65. If it helps, and it does, pay it forward. 

I watched my aunt die from chemo and the damage it caused. Cancer came back multiple times and they just fuken agitated it more with radiation and shit pills. I wish she would have been alive later in life so that she could have tried cannabis; this was 25 years ago. I have witnessed cannabis fix multiple ailments and I believe that it basically runs your system; if it's out of whack it gets it in order, with the help of a clean diet


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 18, 2015)

Now Im getting excited!
Let my season begin.....
Good luck to all you this year may the gods smile upon your ganja garden!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Now Im getting excited!
> Let my season begin.....
> Good luck to all you this year may the gods smile upon your ganja garden!View attachment 3502783


Same here.....and the weather is awesome for popping seeds
Thought i only stashed 1 but found 3 at the beach house ..bonus !


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 18, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3502791
> Same here.....and the weather is awesome for popping seeds
> Thought i only stashed 1 but found 3 at the beach house ..bonus !


The rewards of being DRUNK and forgetting stuff.
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Lol im OCD I have so many seeds its stupid!


Me too. I got a decent collection

Dinafem Seeds Critical 2.0 Auto - 1 seed
G13 Labs Purple Haze Feminized - 1 seed
TGA Space Candy - 1 seed
Medicann Blue Mountain Durban - 2 seeds
Medicann Mazari Grape - 2 seeds
Mandala Seeds Kalichakra - 4 seeds
Gage Green Irie OG - 10 seeds
Rare Dankness Ghost of Leeroy - 2 seeds
Rare Dankness Flo OG - 12 seeds
Rare Dankness Scotts OG - 8 seeds
Norstar Genetics Bubba Fresh - 3 seeds
Norstar Genetics Sugar Kiss - 4 seeds
Boddhi Seeds Synergy - 3 seeds
Boddhi Seeds Buddhas Hand - 10 seeds
Sensi Seeds Shiva Skunk Feminized - 1 seed
Jordan of the Islands Gods Bud x AK47 - 1 seed
World of Seeds South Africa Kwazulu - 3 seeds
Mr Nice Seeds NL5 x Skunk - 15 seeds
Dinafem Seeds White Widow Feminized - 10 seeds 
FEMINIZED CH9 Seeds Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai - 2 seeds
FEMINIZED Cali Connection Seeds Jupiter OG - 2 seeds
FEMINIZED Dinafem Seeds OG Kush AUTO - 2 seeds
FEMINIZED Cali Connection Seeds Louis XIII OG - 2 seeds
FEMINIZED Humboldt Seed Organization Green Crack - 2 seeds
Karma Genetics Seeds AG13 x Biker - 12 seeds
Karma Genetics Seeds Headbanger - 12 seeds
Karma Genetics Seeds Karma OG - 12 seeds 
Karma Genetics Seeds Where's My Bike - 12 seeds 
Humboldt Seed Organization Green Crack Feminized - 10 seeds 
Reserva Privada Tangie - 2 seeds
World of Seeds Landraces Wild Thailand - 2 seeds
Top Tao Seeds Outdoor Mix - 2 seeds
World of Seeds Landraces Pakistan Valley - 2 seeds
World of Seeds Landraces South African Kwazulu - 2 seeds
Karma Genetics Seeds 24k White Gold - 20 seeds
TGA Subcool Seeds Chernobyl - 10 seeds 
TGA Subcool Seeds Conspiracy Kush - 11 seeds 
TGA Subcool Seeds Dr Who - 12 seeds 
TGA Subcool Seeds Quantum Kush - 11 seeds
Nirvana Seeds Wonder Woman Feminized - 10 seeds 
Humboldt Seed Organization Blue Dream Feminized - 10 seeds 
Vietnamese, Cambodian, Thai - A lot


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 19, 2015)

Lol i got a lot of the same seeds


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 19, 2015)

Im looking forward to theG-13 haze
And the ghost of leeroy and og ghost train haze sr71 and Wonder Woman. Actually Im lookin forward to all of em lol! Mango tango just sounds yummy.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Lol i got a lot of the same seeds


great minds think alike...


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 19, 2015)

I must give a shout to @raredankness
Ive probably grown out at least 8-10 strains of theirs, my first grow was rugburn and tangerine kush, 
And every single seed has sprouted and just about every plant was exactly as described and they were all totally delicious and dank. 
I was on their page and a few idiots were trolling them talking crap, Im not sure if the owner is a dick or not but I dont care if he is or isnt, the genetics are on point and the company has always done right by me. No hermies good phenos great service! Good job!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2015)

If theres one thing _I know, alot of people just like to talk shit. Fucking idiots. I liked the Rare Dankness I have run, Scotts, 501st OG so far_


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> I must give a shout to @raredankness
> Ive probably grown out at least 8-10 strains of theirs, my first grow was rugburn and tangerine kush,
> And every single seed has sprouted and just about every plant was exactly as described and they were all totally delicious and dank.
> I was on their page and a few idiots were trolling them talking crap, Im not sure if the owner is a dick or not but I dont care if he is or isnt, the genetics are on point and the company has always done right by me. No hermies good phenos great service! Good job!


In all of the countries in the world conflict is taught at an early age. No offense to our loved sports but again its "conflict" so to speak. This conflict breeds morons such as this. Its fucken stupid. Everyone should be happy, every fucken one


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> The rewards of being DRUNK and forgetting stuff.
> TMB-


I 2asnt drunk then bit i dure am now


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 19, 2015)

Yer fucking slurring your text, disgraceful behaviour sir!
Lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3503121 I love you fucken guys


You do realise TWS will look at this photo and play viking techno!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> You do realise TWS will look at this photo and play viking techno!


To late .....


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2015)

no, No you fuking guys didn't ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Stop bragging Rubes, YMCA wasnt much better!



lol


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 20, 2015)

Looking good guys, ruby do you use boveda humidipacks aswell? Last season was my first time using them and they seem to have done the job


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Looking good guys, ruby do you use boveda humidipacks aswell? Last season was my first time using them and they seem to have done the job


Red put me onto them last year as well.
1st time for me and ill use them all the now for sure


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2015)

Id like everyone to join me in prayers for the SR71 i mutilated and killed today....it was an accident i swear


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2015)

Purple sunday today...getting chopped in 5 days i reckon
Seems a shame cos its my first purple


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3503902 Purple sunday today...getting chopped in 5 days i reckon
> Seems a shame cos its my first purple


Ill jave a joint thanks! Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Ill jave a joint thanks! Lol


That might be all there is dude lol
A 10 bowl mother load joint


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Red put me onto them last year as well.
> 1st time for me and ill use them all the now for sure


Best thing ever invented, cheap, easy, and idiot proof lol suits me right down!


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Id like everyone to join me in prayers for the SR71 i mutilated and killed today....it was an accident i swear


The SR-71 seedlings seem to have a bad record. @fumble had some bad luck with her seedlings too. Guess I need to add a disclaimer when ever I gift those seeds.
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 20, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Looking good guys, ruby do you use boveda humidipacks aswell? Last season was my first time using them and they seem to have done the job


I'm thinking of using the Boveda packs this year, what humidity level do you buy/use? I was thinking the 62 would be perfect since that's where I finish my drying/cure at.
TMB-


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 20, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I'm thinking of using the Boveda packs this year, what humidity level do you buy/use? I was thinking the 62 would be perfect since that's where I finish my drying/cure at.
> TMB-


62 boveda was designed for cannabis specifically, you still need to burp yer jars obviously, your gear stays fresh as and retains perfect moisture levels. I've put so many folks unto those that boveda should pay me commission lol! Youll never go back once you use them. Tooshort is doing 3-4 year cures with those things and raving about the flavours, hes also curing with air sealed wine oak barrels whick should impart some nice characteristics. It wont be long before we start seeing vintage bud being sold!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 20, 2015)

My Sr is lookin good!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 20, 2015)

Ok how many starwars nerds here?
ME!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 20, 2015)

The mellinium falcon looks so cool flying in the desert!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 20, 2015)

Perfect structure and depth, old school solo! Brilliant.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2015)

I killed it myself tmb...left it 5 or 6 hrs to long the tap root was like an inch long nate then it had trouble knocking its seed cover off i tried to help it and snapped in half..all good i still have another one fir guerrilla and another one to start later for the smart pot...plus the rest put away for safekeeping


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> 62 boveda was designed for cannabis specifically, you still need to burp yer jars obviously, your gear stays fresh as and retains perfect moisture levels. I've put so many folks unto those that boveda should pay me commission lol! Youll never go back once you use them. Tooshort is doing 3-4 year cures with those things and raving about the flavours, hes also curing with air sealed wine oak barrels whick should impart some nice characteristics. It wont be long before we start seeing vintage bud being sold!


I have the 62s and one pack keep 3 oz in a jar sweet for me


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 20, 2015)

@ruby fruit Hey dude did yah get around to doing a worm farm this year?


----------



## fumble (Sep 20, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> The SR-71 seedlings seem to have a bad record. @fumble had some bad luck with her seedlings too. Guess I need to add a disclaimer when ever I gift those seeds.
> TMB-


that was totally my bad TMB...nothing wrong with the beans


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> @ruby fruit Hey dude did yah get around to doing a worm farm this year?


Nah mate time got away from me i did add lots of goodies to the soil some that nuggs advised me on so im good to go
..i wi be getting a worm bin organised to start collecting scraps during this season tho


----------



## 757growin (Sep 20, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I'm thinking of using the Boveda packs this year, what humidity level do you buy/use? I was thinking the 62 would be perfect since that's where I finish my drying/cure at.
> TMB-


I buy em by the brick! I usually throw 2 of the big ones in a turkey bag.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2015)

757growin said:


> I buy em by the brick! I usually throw 2 of the big ones in a turkey bag.


They have bigger size ones ?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> They have bigger size ones ?


Yep i use the 8 gram one but they come in bigger sizes


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Yep i use the 8 gram one but they come in bigger sizes


Learn something new everday


----------



## 757growin (Sep 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> They have bigger size ones ?


Yeah I get the 60 gram ones. A brick is a twenty pack.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Learn something new everday


Fuck yeah me too. 2 bricks on the way from boveda


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 20, 2015)

757growin said:


> Yeah I get the 60 gram ones. A brick is a twenty pack.


Glad you clarified that, I thought you were referring to crack lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 20, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fuck yeah me too. 2 bricks on the way from boveda


Hell yeah bovedas for everyone!!!!
Mr boveda are you hearing this?
I needs to get paid haha!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Joedank (Sep 21, 2015)

wow how have i missed this? good luck this season


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 21, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


>


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 22, 2015)

BcDigger said:


>


Ha at work today lunchtime this song was playing so i thought it deserved a spot BC....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 22, 2015)

Joedank said:


> wow how have i missed this? good luck this season


I dont use facebook joe bud so when i do a thread its about growing but a fair bit of humour and stuff goes on mostly...the last thread i done last season was funny as fuck.
Its.more or less in your off season so feel free to post as u will.
Im a humorous drunk stoned clown (tws might say viking)and have a thick skin..
If u see anything im doing wrong with the couple outdoor im doing let me know ..i.learnt a lot from tmb,garden boss,tws,nuggs,mwooten and bc as well as my good mate redeyefrog...
Fumble your included...after a dozen jacks to see off dome work mates im off to bed..as they say...


Keep it green


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey Ruby what size pots do you do your peppers in or they in the ground? Curious as I want to get some of each of what I have in the vault and want to use smallish pots, since there are alot. You see any issues with small ass pots for peppers?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice bro.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 22, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey Ruby what size pots do you do your peppers in or they in the ground? Curious as I want to get some of each of what I have in the vault and want to use smallish pots, since there are alot. You see any issues with small ass pots for peppers?


I mix my peppers up mate..generally if i want to nurse a few plants thru one season so i can overwinter them and transplant to bigger pots or a planter bed in the second year i use pots that are least 30 deep and 30 across (cm).
BUT if i want yield from 2nd or 3rd season chillis i transplant from those pots to the ground/planter beds/large pots.
So i get a continuous cycle of young and old ...if ur not worried about overwintering chilli plants in the off season i would try and do in pots at least 50cm deep and 50cm wide at a minimum for best yield growth.
Planter beds are the best though.
Say you have a planter bed/box approx 2m by 1m and a depth of 60cm you could have 6-8 nice big chilli plants and get maximum yield.
Hope this helps ..i grow mostly superhots myself.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 22, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey Ruby what size pots do you do your peppers in or they in the ground? Curious as I want to get some of each of what I have in the vault and want to use smallish pots, since there are alot. You see any issues with small ass pots for peppers?


I start my seedlings in a tent and transplant like this to a bed...some chilli plants i have are still going strong 3 yrs later...pots with less than 25cm depth dont take long to get rootbound


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I mix my peppers up mate..generally if i want to nurse a few plants thru one season so i can overwinter them and transplant to bigger pots or a planter bed in the second year i use pots that are least 30 deep and 30 across (cm).
> BUT if i want yield from 2nd or 3rd season chillis i transplant from those pots to the ground/planter beds/large pots.
> So i get a continuous cycle of young and old ...if ur not worried about overwintering chilli plants in the off season i would try and do in pots at least 50cm deep and 50cm wide at a minimum for best yield growth.
> Planter beds are the best though.
> ...


Awesome fukin info Ruby. That is exactly what I was after. Cheers


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 22, 2015)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nice bro.


How you been fres ? Gd to hear from you long time no read ...hope ur well


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 22, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Awesome fukin info Ruby. That is exactly what I was after. Cheers


I find superhots (anything hotter than habs )
Can be fussy in regards to what they like as liquid fertilizer sometimes a 1/2 recommended dose is enough for a feed  gd luck man they are quite enjoyable to grow i love making sauces and salts from them


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I find superhots (anything hotter than habs )
> Can be fussy in regards to what they like as liquid fertilizer sometimes a 1/2 recommended dose is enough for a feed  gd luck man they are quite enjoyable to grow i love making sauces and salts from them


Rubes makes a killer salt mix, smoked chillies and pink salt friggin yum on the bbq!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2015)

Cool. Sounds like a similar mix they do here, but the chilis are ground up with a mortar then added into sea salt. Pretty awesome shit


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 23, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Rubes makes a killer salt mix, smoked chillies and pink salt friggin yum on the bbq!


I have learnt not to put my head over the bbq when i lift the lid lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 23, 2015)

Trinidad scorpion and carolina reaper hot sauce


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3506239 Trinidad scorpion and carolina reaper hot sauce


Is that a rum bottle?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 23, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Is that a rum bottle?


Cheap as chips $2 off the shelf..might get my ashes put in one oh yeah..nah


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2015)

Cool fkn bottle


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 24, 2015)

Best teacher ever! Rock on little ones


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 24, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Best teacher ever! Rock on little ones


I think the guy who teaches these kids is damn good to.
TMB-


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 24, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I think the guy who teaches these kids is damn good to.
> TMB-


Yeah hes really good, i just like the fact that that's obviously a public school music teacher rocking the fuck out!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 24, 2015)

Lol @crabs


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2015)

Shes a cloudy pull for this dark devil auto
Approx 66 days (ironic with devils numerals ) 
Estimate around 40 days under T5 4x2700k (24/7 light) and then finished under natural sun for remaining 3 weeks


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2015)

Shout out to R.E.F the crazy mofo my bro from another mother...wake n bake on first day of with some OG KUSH from reserva privada hard to shy away from my ww ive smoked for the past 5 months but this is definitely a gd second option and the ONLY one I have in my possession that gives me a blast to cruise through a few jobs at home n keep busy strain 
awesome smell and flavor


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey Rubes I'm starting a new job in a gold mine tomorrow. Just passed piss test this morning


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Shout out to R.E.F the crazy mofo my bro from another mother...wake n bake on first day of with some OG KUSH from reserva privada hard to shy away from my ww ive smoked for the past 5 months but this is definitely a gd second option and the ONLY one I have in my possession that gives me a blast to cruise through a few jobs at home n keep busy strain
> awesome smell and flavor


Glad yah like it bro! The smell makes my nose smile...lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 24, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Hey Rubes I'm starting a new job in a gold mine tomorrow. Just passed piss test this morning


Well done BC


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 24, 2015)

Good job on dark devil. Looks delicious. It's too bad it doesn't veg a little longer so you could get at least a half o


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Hey Rubes I'm starting a new job in a gold mine tomorrow. Just passed piss test this morning


hell yeah well done man! gd grow and now a cool job ..happy for ya mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Good job on dark devil. Looks delicious. It's too bad it doesn't veg a little longer so you could get at least a half o


yeah your right...I don't think ive given autos optimum conditions as far as outdoors goes yet.ill be lucky to see 6 grams dry on this one but its denser nuggs than my last which yielded 7 grams of really fluffy shit tasing smoke...this has a nug on top destined for a few drinks with couple friends and a few bongs of purple


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks fellas it's gonna be a good project. Best money I've made ever on top of it all.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Sep 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3507433 View attachment 3507434 Shes a cloudy pull for this dark devil auto
> Approx 66 days (ironic with devils numerals )
> Estimate around 40 days under T5 4x2700k (24/7 light) and then finished under natural sun for remaining 3 weeks


GOD DAMN I WANT A PURPLE PHENOTYPE!!!!!!!!!!!! awesome job mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Hey Rubes I'm starting a new job in a gold mine tomorrow. Just passed piss test this morning


congrats BC cool. I would hate to think I had to pass another piss test, fkn hate the things, repressive things that they are. Hear ya on good gig though, very helpful indeed


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> yeah your right...I don't think ive given autos optimum conditions as far as outdoors goes yet.ill be lucky to see 6 grams dry on this one but its denser nuggs than my last which yielded 7 grams of really fluffy shit tasing smoke...this has a nug on top destined for a few drinks with couple friends and a few bongs of purple


I have never gotten more than a zip dried from an auto and that was pretty recently (most times it was like 8-12-14 grams dried) though I have seen people which do them regular get zips and more. A friend gave me a auto silver haze from Green Label seeds and it was a nice smoke. I actually bought some Critical 2.0 Auto seeds and they were a very nice smoke though again, not huge amount. Like Ruby perhaps I havent given optimal conditions for auto. When I first started an older Aussie grower told me autos, though nice, would be of little use to me since the time change throughout year here is minimal and I gotta say he was right. I like them because they are quick, only that


----------



## TWS (Sep 24, 2015)

tricks are for kids  or hookers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2015)

TWS said:


> tricks are for kids  or hookers


so fkn true, why grow a small fucking plant, when you dont have to.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2015)

though I aint culling no free seeds. i will plant them all un biased


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> so fkn true, why grow a small fucking plant, when you dont have to.


exactly ..ive grown 2 autos just to pass time for a couple months between seasons..this comes up my others are sprouting


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 25, 2015)

Im growing monsters this year, i hope lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 25, 2015)

Free seeds are awesome cuts down the costs by a lot, you buy seeds during a big promotion and you can cut the costs rught down and get some killer strains


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> exactly ..ive grown 2 autos just to pass time for a couple months between seasons..this comes up my others are sprouting


after I typed that, I thought, AND to GROW. TBH who gives a fck whether its auto or a normal plant its all good meds and for me growing is the best medicine ever, so calming.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 25, 2015)

My reserva privada was a freebie so was my dinachem arguably my 2 favourite tasting smokes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Im growing monsters this year, i hope lol


I got to keep them down low but doesnt mean I cant train them out and around like ivy. In the ocming years I will find some land here so that I can produce some monsters, along with some monster veges and chilis


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Free seeds are awesome cuts down the costs by a lot, you buy seeds during a big promotion and you can cut the costs rught down and get some killer strains


free seed to me I grew last year strawberry blue and while it was awesome looking buds the taste wasn't quite right there...but having said that if I run strawberry blue indoor with a nice sog set up I think it would easily be twice as good as outdoor grown..you know what I mean it just kinda tells you that.we all listen to our plants don't we?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2015)

Plants have evolved..uhmmmm forever...we have not . That tells me something


----------



## TWS (Sep 25, 2015)

If ya all had cannabis cups you could cut the cost of seeds in half.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2015)

TWS said:


> If ya all had cannabis cups you could cut the cost of seeds in half.


The day, and I hope to see this day, that there is a cannabis cup in saigon, I will be the holder of that motherfucker


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 25, 2015)

So I lost one that I was really looking forward to growing out, G13 Haze got too windy and she fell over, Ive propped her up in a mound but I think shes gone the little sprout is ghost train. Ive got 2 Mango tango, 2 og ghost train hazes, 1 tangerine dream, 1 purple pineberry, one of my own hybrid,
1 ghost of leeroy, 1 5th element, 1 sr71, 1 wonder woman, 1 liberty haze, I budgeted for loss and males but I was hoping to taste her I heard great things bout the G-13 strain my G-13, tangie dream, liberty haze were attitude freebies. Still gonna be a awesome season boys and girls...


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 25, 2015)

TWS said:


> If ya all had cannabis cups you could cut the cost of seeds in half.


I hear ya lol, I've grown one that was just average smoke and yield. Lol the ones I grew that I didnt rate were the best ones in the end , this plant still surprises me everytime I grow her. Hopefully I can add some new strains on my keeper list this year.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2015)

Im.listening to the HARVEST MOTHER FUCKING CD ..WIFES IN BED its on like Ron..Rubys back in TOWN


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## BcDigger (Sep 25, 2015)

This ones for the big stereo or headphones


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2015)

Some nice beers last night 
Hope everyones geared up for a gd weekend


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 25, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3508093 Some nice beers last night
> Hope everyones geared up for a gd weekend


I'm all geared up for 20 straight night shifts! This mine site is absolutely insane.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> I'm all geared up for 20 straight night shifts! This mine site is absolutely insane.


not the one at area51 that's been on the news this morning in aust?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 26, 2015)

@ruby fruit


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 26, 2015)

Is that Courtney Love lol ^^^


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 26, 2015)

@TWS


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 26, 2015)

Sorry @TWS


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 26, 2015)

@Letstrip


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 26, 2015)

@Vnsmkr


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2015)

oh dear....im drinking to this could be a hectic night lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2015)

@redeyedfrog


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2015)

Great day today weather is awesome
6 survivors from 8 (the 9th ultra sour was gifted,still may pop another one yet)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 26, 2015)

prawns were fukin awesome, but its so hot today. went to check on the babies and it was 40+ on the roof, brought them inside where at least temp down.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> @redeyedfrog


Fukkin brilliant!


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> not the one at area51 that's been on the news this morning in aust?


No I am a looooooooooooooooong ways from area51 lol. In northern Canada on top of a mountain. Were above the treeline surrounded by glaciers, it's pretty wild. Definitely the most rugged place I've ever been. Saw 6 black bears and a grizzly on the way in yesterday.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3508306 View attachment 3508307 Great day today weather is awesome
> 6 survivors from 8 (the 9th ultra sour was gifted,still may pop another one yet)


Please do. I really wanna see that ultra sour


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Please do. I really wanna see that ultra sour


I just gotta be choosy bout what I keep ..the ultra sour may go guerrilla with a ghost train haze 
i really need a fem sr71 so gonna sex that and the orange og.I had my plant in the ground by oct 8th last season it doesn't worry me if the guerrillas get a couple weeks veg less.


----------



## TWS (Sep 26, 2015)

I live about 10 miles from area 51.


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> I live about 10 miles from area 51.


That explains alot


----------



## fumble (Sep 26, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> View attachment 3508260
> @ruby fruit


oh my! somethings cannot be unseen :O lolol


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2015)

These 2 brothers are some of my longest & dearest friends. The brother to my left is retired & lives near the beach in Ventura Ca just a few miles north of LA & surfs every day. His brother, to my right, is a retired machinist from *Area51*. I have know them for over 25 years & I have tired & tried to get him to talk, but he still will not discuss what he worked on there. All I have been able to get out of him is that he reported to work at Las Vegas airport & flew in fake commercial airliners out to Groom Lake. He's a trippy dude.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2015)

That is him on the far right in the white shirt, & his brother in in the back row behind the kid with the orange shirt. This picture was taken in the beach in Baja about 15 years ago, before any of us retired...


----------



## mwine87 (Sep 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I have learnt not to put my head over the bbq when i lift the lid lol


Oh yeah, I bet that was a fun lesson! Something similar to pepper spray/fog. Have fun breathing. Lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Oh yeah, I bet that was a fun lesson! Something similar to pepper spray/fog. Have fun breathing. Lol.


Mustard gas.
The only way i can describe it.


----------



## TWS (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2015)

doublejj said:


> These 2 brothers are some of my longest & dearest friends. The brother to my left is retired & lives near the beach in Ventura Ca just a few miles north of LA & surfs every day. His brother, to my right, is a retired machinist from *Area51*. I have know them for over 25 years & I have tired & tried to get him to talk, but he still will not discuss what he worked on there. All I have been able to get out of him is that he reported to work at Las Vegas airport & flew in fake commercial airliners out to Groom Lake. He's a trippy dude.
> View attachment 3508528


Jj seriously you have enough in that bearded head of yours to write a book.
I never tire of the stories you have to share mate.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2015)

TWS said:


>


Huge tws ! What strain is that one sir ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 26, 2015)

head band from the kiddie pool hoe.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> head band.


Nice thats the one in the kiddie pool if i remember ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 26, 2015)

yea . I have a couple of them.


----------



## TWS (Sep 26, 2015)

that flower is impressive, as round as a 40 bottle. you would not see a coke can behind it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> that flower is impressive, as round as a 40 bottle. you would not see a coke can behind it.


For sure.
It looks huge in that pic get a daylight pic standing back from the plant when u have time


----------



## TWS (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2015)

TWS said:


>


That ...is ..
.
Awesome


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 27, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> How you been fres ? Gd to hear from you long time no read ...hope ur well


I been good. Lifes been like a roller coaster. But im good. How you been bro?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 27, 2015)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I been good. Lifes been like a roller coaster. But im good. How you been bro?


Same with the roller coaster shit bro but i cope by surrounding myself with the ones i love and if some arent in that circle its not because i havnt tried to help them.
Yeah theres the a story there lol but it aint gonna get me down.
Good to hear from you


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2015)

Not much happening here @redeyedfrog ..threw a ghost train haze (cheers  ) and a white rhino in paper towel tonite 
Gifted one wonder woman seedling to a very gd friend who done me a favour on the weekend.
The one i kept is an exact looking copy of last years mind you only at the seedling stage tho.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2015)

After I yanked a few slow starting seedlings I ended up with 1× Barneys Farm Critical Kush, 2× Boddhi Buddhas Hand, 2× WOS S. Africa Kwazulu, 3× Sensi Shiva Skunk, 1× TGA Chernobyl, 2× TGA Conspiracy Kush, 2× TGA Dr Who, 1× TGA Quantum Kush, 1× TGA Space Candy. 

Funny enough the landrace sativas (Kwazulu) are the slowest of the mix. The leaves are very slim blades.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2015)

I cooked a quantum kush seedling earlier forgetting to pull them out of full sun at only 3 days. Replaced with another Boddhi

Regarding germinating I used to use the paper towel method too but last year I started planting straight into soil and it has been good, no issues whatsoever.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I cooked a quantum kush seedling earlier forgetting to pull them out of full sun at only 3 days. Replaced with another Boddhi
> 
> Regarding germinating I used to use the paper towel method too but last year I started planting straight into soil and it has been good, no issues whatsoever.


Your right with the way you do it..i just use paper towel more for the fact im.only.home a few days a week so it speeds things up for me...but having said that ive killed em before cos i let the taproot grow to long to put in soil properly


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2015)

Had em in paper towel for 48 hrs last time but misjudged one sr71..it had a taproot 4x longer than any other seed out of 9 and i reckon thats why she didnt survive the transplant to soil..hell that could have been "the" pheno....


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 28, 2015)

I've found if you soak the seeds in a jar of water, they will float at first, then gradually sink to the bottom, when they are saturated with water. The ones still floating 12 hours are likely bad seeds, but I leave them 24+ to be sure and then still plant them anyway, lol. I generally find they will sink in a few hours. After that there is nothing to do but plant them in most medium and leave them be. I have great success starting seedlings that way. Just popped 29 of 32 and then had 2 weak ones not make it. The method works great, at least for me. Popped these a couple weeks ago.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I've found if you soak the seeds in a jar of water, they will float at first, then gradually sink to the bottom, when they are saturated with water. The ones still floating 12 hours are likely bad seeds, but I leave them 24+ to be sure and then still plant them anyway, lol. I generally find they will sink in a few hours. After that there is nothing to do but plant them in most medium and leave them be. I have great success starting seedlings that way. Just popped 29 of 32 and then had 2 weak ones not make it. The method works great, at least for me. Popped these a couple weeks ago.
> View attachment 3509744


Thats exactly how i used to do it when i first started 
.growing all those yrs ago smidge.
Those solo cup seedlings look great


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks bro. This cross I made is a fucking little bulldog man.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Thanks bro. This cross I made is a fucking little bulldog man.
> View attachment 3509759


Hell yeah wat a stalk already...you crossed what if i may ask ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2015)

Black beuty drying out


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 28, 2015)

Looks dank as fuck bro!

I crossed a Sannie Jackberry F4 gal with a smelly Caramel Candy Kush by Dynasty male last summer.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Looks dank as fuck bro!
> 
> I crossed a Sannie Jackberry F4 gal with a smelly Caramel Candy Kush by Dynasty male last summer.


Caramel candy yum...nice work


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 28, 2015)

These names and descriptions sometimes make me laugh. The CCK description used by Professor P, the breeder and I love the dude, was "cherry, caramel, vanilla.....fruit(grape/cherry), coffee, and cream…" but to be honest all the gals from a 10 pack had a generally earthy, kushy, orange aroma with a lemony, kushy taste. I damn sure didn't taste any caramel or vanilla lol. Dank shit though. I kinda question calling these polyhybrids "F1" stock, but most of the different phenos were fairly uniform in size and appearance, it's just that the taste and effects were different and not what I personally consider "stable".


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2015)

Im one of those ppl who find it hard to describe smells of plants...but the dark devil above just smells like straight out toffee lol


----------



## BcDigger (Sep 28, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Im one of those ppl who find it hard to describe smells of plants...but the dark devil above just smells like straight out toffee lol


I can identify a few different scents and notice the difference in strains but not like some conasuer can. Mostly i just smell cannabis.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 28, 2015)

Same here. There are a few smells that remind me of dank shit, that really don't smell much like any one thing. Except rank ass roadkill skunk back in the day.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh yeah and stinkin ass cat piss.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 29, 2015)

Hot summer weather this weekend (99.8°) very early in season seedlings are gonna love that shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 29, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3510448 View attachment 3510451 Hot summer weather this weekend (99.8°) very early in season seedlings are gonna love that shit


My babies are about that size too. It was 112F past weekend here; HOT as fuck on roof, but everything thriving.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2015)

Was just out on back side of roof eyeing up some of my other vegetable boxes thinking, "I bet I could get 2 more plants in those". Plant 17, hope for 13 females and some good male stock as well


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 30, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Was just out on back side of roof eyeing up some of my other vegetable boxes thinking, "I bet I could get 2 more plants in those". Plant 17, hope for 13 females and some good male stock as well


good thinking man


----------



## TWS (Oct 1, 2015)

" Imma peeping on your mom "


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

Happy Thursday. You boys are quiet down there!!


----------



## TWS (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Oct 1, 2015)

They're a little busy right now


----------



## TWS (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

TWS said:


>


Had a laff at that as I listen to some early 90's south louisiana kingfish classics. Disco biscuits in full effect back then


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

TWS said:


>


Great shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Had a laff at that as I listen to some early 90's south louisiana kingfish classics. Disco biscuits in full effect back then


And they really were as big as biscuits


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

TWS said:


> They're a little busy right now


This is a picture I took in Angola, W. Africa back in 2007. It described the place at the time for many people


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Happy Thursday. You boys are quiet down there!!
> 
> View attachment 3511708


Doing my nightshift swing away this week ...hanging for a joint already


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Doing my nightshift swing away this week ...hanging for a joint already


Figured you were away at work


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Figured you were away at work


Long boring week ..fuck this shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

I swear Im becoming Vietnamese some days. Swilling quality red wine like they slam bia, shit bia. mot, high, bi, yo (mot, hai, ba, yo: 1,2,3 cheers)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Long boring week ..fuck this shit


If only there were no such fucking thing as money and just farm.......all problems solved, and im not just hammered


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Long boring week ..fuck this shit


Spend 28 days sitting in middle of the ocean bringing in millions of dollars for fuckwits. I feel your pain


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Spend 28 days sitting in middle of the ocean bringing in millions of dollars for fuckwits. I feel your pain
> 
> View attachment 3511728


We feel the same pain bro..desert dweller here making gold bars for fat cats


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> If only there were no such fucking thing as money and just farm.......all problems solved, and im not just hammered


I meant NO FUCKING MONEY. That would solve all problems worldwide


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

Everyone just do their thing and farm, if there were no such thing as money and everything were free, people would do good and better things just to better themselves....radical


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 1, 2015)

Blowjobs from hookers for free and golden showers while you lay under a glass table for free.


Im sold


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 1, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Doing my nightshift swing away this week ...hanging for a joint already


Only 15 more nights and I get to go home and trim at night lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 1, 2015)

3 1/2 for me and i can go home for a session on the dark devil..
Can bet you know it will only take one bong to swing back to the wonder woman..hell im hooked on that one


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 1, 2015)

The golds not coming here yet but there's alot of money on the table to get into production. First we gotta build the pad for the camp and mill site. And it's not an easy task!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 1, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> The golds not coming here yet but there's alot of money on the table to get into production. First we gotta build the pad for the camp and mill site. And it's not an easy task!


Doing silver n copper or just the gold ? Nuggets from ground or leaching process ?


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 1, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Doing silver n copper or just the gold ? Nuggets from ground or leaching process ?


As far as I know it's just gold. There was a silver mine just on the next peak over but they're closed down now. I've heard down in the portal it's visible smears in the walls.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 1, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> As far as I know it's just gold. There was a silver mine just on the next peak over but they're closed down now. I've heard down in the portal it's visible smears in the walls.


Uranium the works where i an..leaching process with the gold involving cyanide etc


----------



## TWS (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## mwine87 (Oct 2, 2015)

Everyone needs one of these on the shelf!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> View attachment 3512371
> Everyone needs one of these on the shelf!


Haha wtf lol..i need to get one of them to stand under my plant when i do photos


----------



## mwine87 (Oct 2, 2015)

Haha, yeah that would be epic. My dad (57 this year) keeps an Incredible Hulk toy in his car. Hulk photo bombs coffee at Starbucks, dinner out, family holidays. He loves to show people what the Hulk likes to do in his off time. I think he took Hulk to see his brethren at the toy stores, still imprisoned in their clear plastic packages. 

Strange guy, he is. Funny as hell, but strange guy.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Haha, yeah that would be epic. My dad (57 this year) keeps an Incredible Hulk toy in his car. Hulk photo bombs coffee at Starbucks, dinner out, family holidays. He loves to show people what the Hulk likes to do in his off time. I think he took Hulk to see his brethren at the toy stores, still imprisoned in their clear plastic packages.
> 
> Strange guy, he is. Funny as hell, but strange guy.


Lol cool story that one ...if i can get a viking ill photo bomb it between the wifes legs...tws would like that im aiming for a kilo dry of my big girl this year


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2015)

mwine87 said:


> Haha, yeah that would be epic. My dad (57 this year) keeps an Incredible Hulk toy in his car. Hulk photo bombs coffee at Starbucks, dinner out, family holidays. He loves to show people what the Hulk likes to do in his off time. I think he took Hulk to see his brethren at the toy stores, still imprisoned in their clear plastic packages.
> 
> Strange guy, he is. Funny as hell, but strange guy.


I actually had a wonder woman figure id stick on the branches when taking pics last year lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I actually had a wonder woman figure id stick on the branches when taking pics last year lol


Speaking of wonder woman I got my ww seeds today. Gonna wait until around the 20th when moons right then going to start a couple


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Speaking of wonder woman I got my ww seeds today. Gonna wait until around the 20th when moons right then going to start a couple


Awesome...i was put onto these by @gardenboss and im glad i grew one love the taste and the way the plant grew when i topped it repeatedly. 
Great yield man.
Cured product 6 months on is something to be happy about


----------



## TWS (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## mwine87 (Oct 2, 2015)

He's watching, always.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2015)

TWS said:


>


Looks a bit like you mate


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 2, 2015)

When I think of ww I think of that pic of gb's backyard a couple years ago with that lone ww in the middle, standing 3-4 feet above the next tallest plant.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> When I think of ww I think of that pic of gb's backyard a couple years ago with that lone ww in the middle, standing 3-4 feet above the next tallest plant.


Exactly !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2015)

I remember those pics too, awesome! Hope I can do her some justice. 5AM here, 2 supercharged brownies down hatch, morning vape session complete, off for a bit exercise on bike. Hope you have a good weekend mate.


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 2, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> View attachment 3508268
> @Letstrip


Bang on!



Love ya cunts xoxoxoxox LT


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 2, 2015)

My turn to join in!!!!

My two little clones revegging and going out next week! Holes dug and ready to go. Ordered a few autos that ill be running at a mates house and might put a couple of regular fems out late and try start them outside since I cant do them inside due to reasons lol Ordered scotts OG, super lemon haze and blue dream anyone grown these before?





Holeeeee time.



Heres my order 

Heavyweight Fast & Vast Auto Autoflowering Feminised Seeds 
1 Seeds Per Pack

Bomb THC Bomb Auto Autoflowering Feminised Seeds 
1 Seeds Per Pack

Big Buddha Blue Cheese Automatic Feminised Seeds 
1 Seeds Per Pack

Buddha Magnum Autoflowering Feminised Seeds 
1 Seeds Per Pack

Green House Super Lemon Haze Feminised Seeds 
1 Seeds Per Pack

Humboldt Seed Organisation Blue Dream Feminised Seeds
1 Seeds Per Pack

Rare Dankness Scotts OG Feminised Seeds 
1 Seeds Per Pack

FREE: 1 X SamSara Holy Grail 69 Feminised Seed, 2 X Delicious Cheese Candy Feminised Seeds, 5 X Afghani Regular Seeds


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> My turn to join in!!!!
> 
> My two little clones revegging and going out next week! Holes dug and ready to go. Ordered a few autos that ill be running at a mates house and might put a couple of regular fems out late and try start them outside since I cant do them inside due to reasons lol Ordered scotts OG, super lemon haze and blue dream anyone grown these before?
> 
> ...


Yer in for a hellova a year !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2015)

Well 2 hours ago I was in my shorts on roof screaming at whatever mfucker was throwing so much water and wind on my kids, and before i threw tarp down over them they were all laid on their sides wet as fuck. Rain stops, they all stand up . Hell even if they dont all make it, I got ample mf seeds on standby, but I have no doubt they wont. weed man, what great shit


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well 2 hours ago I was in my shorts on roof screaming at whatever mfucker was throwing so much water and wind on my kids, and before i threw tarp down over them they were all laid on their sides wet as fuck. Rain stops, they all stand up . Hell even if they dont all make it, I got ample mf seeds on standby, but I have no doubt they wont. weed man, what great shit


Haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Haha


Wife thought I was quite the comic over some plants  yip I will have another hasher hmm now


----------



## myizm (Oct 3, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> These names and descriptions sometimes make me laugh. The CCK description used by Professor P, the breeder and I love the dude, was "cherry, caramel, vanilla.....fruit(grape/cherry), coffee, and cream…" but to be honest all the gals from a 10 pack had a generally earthy, kushy, orange aroma with a lemony, kushy taste. I damn sure didn't taste any caramel or vanilla lol. Dank shit though. I kinda question calling these polyhybrids "F1" stock, but most of the different phenos were fairly uniform in size and appearance, it's just that the taste and effects were different and not what I personally consider "stable".


Couldn't agree more


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

Rube, hope you spread the shit out of Linda Carter this year,


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

and give her the big donkey


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

Or is she Tori Black ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

Im.gonna sure as hell try tws..topping more and getting a net etc to help spread the bitch.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> Rube, hope you spread the shit out of Linda Carter this year,


This ^^^^ my fellow aussies is to me a plant we would all be happy with [email protected][email protected]


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

Wife brought these on ebay


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

For you ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> For you ?


Its her...and they mine.
I get to pull.them off when i get home from my week away in 2 hrs


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

Lol not her but close enough and a redhead


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)

Hope your WW gets huge !


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

Im fine now  
Home is where my penis rest..ummm i mean my heart is


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3514390 Im fine now
> Home is where my penis rest..ummm i mean my heart is


Looks like my pipe from 1982. You smoke with that pipe? We need to get you a nice glass pipe/bong.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Looks like my pipe from 1982. You smoke with that pipe? We need to get you a nice glass pipe/bong.
> TMB-


Lol im old school more of a pipe than bong ...how you been mate was only just thinking i gotta tag ya and ask how the big 6 (or 7  )is going


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

Im still living in the 80s .
Thats me not aust in general


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol im old school more of a pipe than bong ...how you been mate was only just thinking i gotta tag ya and ask how the big 6 (or 7  )is going


All good here, on security detail these days. Getting close to harvest over here and the anxiety levels are high. The new security cameras are nice, I can sit in my home and keep an eye on the garden about 100 meters away down a hill (can't see the garden from the house). I'll be busy in a week or two.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> All good here, on security detail these days. Getting close to harvest over here and the anxiety levels are high. The new security cameras are nice, I can sit in my home and keep an eye on the garden about 100 meters away down a hill (can't see the garden from the house). I'll be busy in a week or two.
> TMB-


nice...im lost amongs threads tmb at the moment if you don't post now in case you believe in a jinx be sure to post some pics wont you of finished product just checked on seedlings after 5 days away 3 were extreme early heat ...the orange and sr71 are just starting to get second set of leaves


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2015)

Not much to report from here seedlings starting to like the heat but a bit stretchy may plant a couple into their final homes tomorrow and build the soil right up to stabilize them a bit ...bubblegums growing the fastest which is strange as i thought it was a smaller bushier plant


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2015)

How much for your babies? Just kidding haha. Looking good Ruby. Welcome home.
So you just do 1 transplant eh? Will transplant 2 times all together.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> How much for your babies? Just kidding haha. Looking good Ruby. Welcome home.
> So you just do 1 transplant eh? Will transplant 2 times all together.


Lol if they real babies u can have for free im to mature now to change a poo nappy 

Last year i only done one transplant so feel i prob should stick to wat worked ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2015)

Cool, yeah me too. No more fkn diaper changing here. I used to start in final container but wanted to do some experimenting so started in cups, then to 1-2 gal, then to final container. need to get them to fill out a bit before they get into final resting place


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2015)

also its easier for me to manage them in small containers until they get a bit of weeks under them, stormy season here and wind blows like fuck


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3514476 View attachment 3514477 Not much to report from here seedlings starting to like the heat but a bit stretchy may plant a couple into their final homes tomorrow and build the soil right up to stabilize them a bit ...bubblegums growing the fastest which is strange as i thought it was a smaller bushier plant


Be careful about setting potted plants on top of bare dirt. Those roots will grow through the 1st pot and continue into the 2nd pot/dirt through the drain holes. You'll break off the roots when removing the pot from the top of the bare dirt.
Looking good!
TMB-


----------



## redeyedfrog (Oct 5, 2015)

Opened a jar last night from last seasons harvest and oh yeah pure dankness!
These buds smell superb, sweet, spicy, with a bit of fruit. Rugburn og from rare dankness!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Oct 5, 2015)

Fired up for a mate and he asked where I got it because he never tasted such nice smoke, I just grinned and said I ran across it through a friend lol! Never imagined my buds would ever be this good. Thanks to you guys I'm learning,
Still managed to wipe out 5 plants because of rookie mistakes (over watering) but lesson learned lol!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Oct 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> This ^^^^ my fellow aussies is to me a plant we would all be happy with [email protected][email protected]


Id die if I grew that kinda monster lol!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Oct 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3514390 Im fine now
> Home is where my penis rest..ummm i mean my heart is


That looks so yum Rubes! Love yer work man!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Be careful about setting potted plants on top of bare dirt. Those roots will grow through the 1st pot and continue into the 2nd pot/dirt through the drain holes. You'll break off the roots when removing the pot from the top of the bare dirt.
> Looking good!
> TMB-


Yep wont happen tmb im already onto that.we have had extreme heat past few days and i placed on dirt to keep cooler.
Couple of these are being transplanted today or tomorrow i need to bury them into the soil a bit


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2015)

Surprisingly the dark devil auto had a nice taste for non cured weed and while the 1st hit didnt lift the roof the second hit give me a few giggles and had me lickig my lips a bit which had gone a bit numb i would definitely grow it again if it was in regular seed form and not auto for a big yield.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Opened a jar last night from last seasons harvest and oh yeah pure dankness!
> These buds smell superb, sweet, spicy, with a bit of fruit. Rugburn og from rare dankness! View attachment 3514894View attachment 3514898


Looks real nice ref !


----------



## redeyedfrog (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok here we go, i got all these guys and a orange og popping, RIP wonder woman, Mango tango, ghost of leeroy, tangerine dream, purple pineberry. It hurts to say all the names of my murder victims, I need a rookie cookie lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 5, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> View attachment 3515008


did u bring a few back...lol I need one to


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2015)

we have a medical plant miracle @redeyedfrog ..I think I saved the ghost train haze but lost the white rhino


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2015)

Quick question for those in the know....
When transplanting seedlings into final spot can how far can i bury the seedling.
Yep i know i grew last year but im just curious how far up to the cotyledons i can go to as the stems stretched a bit


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2015)

MASSIVE NEWS AT HAND !!!

Its a very small step and possible from 2017 but this country needed to start somewhere so its a start in the very least 

http://m.theage.com.au/victoria/victoria-to-grow-its-own-medical-marijuana-20151006-gk2bev.html


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> MASSIVE NEWS AT HAND !!!
> 
> Its a very small step and possible from 2017 but this country needed to start somewhere so its a start in the very least
> 
> http://m.theage.com.au/victoria/victoria-to-grow-its-own-medical-marijuana-20151006-gk2bev.html


Thats it bro. Gotta start somewhere. Was speaking with a local guy from the delta today and he thinks within next 5 years here it will be legal


----------



## WV: Jetson (Oct 6, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Quick question for those in the know....
> When transplanting seedlings into final spot can how far can i bury the seedling.
> Yep i know i grew last year but im just curious how far up to the cotyledons i can go to as the stems stretched a bit


Total NOOB here: I plant an inch or two shy of the cotyledons... sorry 2.5 - 5 cm  I do this all the time with other vegetables that stretch from seed, in particular broccoli, cauliflower, etc.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2015)

WV: Jetson said:


> Total NOOB here: I plant an inch or two shy of the cotyledons... sorry 2.5 - 5 cm  I do this all the time with other vegetables that stretch from seed, in particular broccoli, cauliflower, etc.


Yeah i thought an inch below should be ok..just thought id throw the question out there as i think the seedlings stretched a bit more than last year


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2015)

Just checked timeline for last season and seedling went into the ground with 2 sets of leaves on oct 8th.
So tomorrow is the day one day earlier same strain maybe 2 weeks more maturity for seedling than last year 
Same strain almost exact same time ...do i feel like its deja vu ?
Maybe..do i feel lucky ? Maybe
All i know is one thing is certain..its season started down under


----------



## reza92 (Oct 6, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats it bro. Gotta start somewhere. Was speaking with a local guy from the delta today and he thinks within next 5 years here it will be legal


I think that with most states looking at legalising medical it will be 3-5 years before we see rec legal as well.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2015)

reza92 said:


> I think that with most states looking at legalising medical it will be 3-5 years before we see rec legal as well.


Or 8-10


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 6, 2015)

We may have big changes coming to Canada. With the federal election only 12 days away. The NDP said "we will decriminalize marijuana the MINUTE we form government.  Please let it be so!!!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Oct 6, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Quick question for those in the know....
> When transplanting seedlings into final spot can how far can i bury the seedling.
> Yep i know i grew last year but im just curious how far up to the cotyledons i can go to as the stems stretched a bit


I bury those puppies right up to the cotleydon wont hurt a thing been doing it for years now. Thats one of the overwatered ones i saved, stem was shriveled at the base and it had fallen over. Bury that bitch!


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 6, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> did u bring a few back...lol I need one to


I bet you already do this, but I save all my top grade trim, make butter and Toll House cookies using Fumble's recipe or at least what I was told was by another member. They are strong as fuck man!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I bet you already do this, but I save all my top grade trim, make butter and Toll House cookies using Fumble's recipe or at least what I was told was by another member. They are strong as fuck man!


coconut oil junkie over here. we get fresh squeezed coconut oil for cheap as chips and I simmer down 100grams local sativas and put that shit in everything. have a spoonful when I wake up in the morning


----------



## redeyedfrog (Oct 6, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Quick question for those in the know....
> When transplanting seedlings into final spot can how far can i bury the seedling.
> Yep i know i grew last year but im just curious how far up to the cotyledons i can go to as the stems stretched a bit


I bury those puppies right up to the cotleydon wont hurt a thing been doing it for years now.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> I bury those puppies right up to the cotleydon wont hurt a thing been doing it for years now.


Thats wat i wanna hear couple of these stems are 3 inches long


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I bet you already do this, but I save all my top grade trim, make butter and Toll House cookies using Fumble's recipe or at least what I was told was by another member. They are strong as fuck man!


Havnt made edibles for prob ten yrs now except for a cool tea recipe i got of a member...but when we used to i used to make a weed bread and the wife used to make caramel slice and cookies


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> coconut oil junkie over here. we get fresh squeezed coconut oil for cheap as chips and I simmer down 100grams local sativas and put that shit in everything. have a spoonful when I wake up in the morning


My dog gets coconut oil mixed in with her raw food diet..i could only imagine lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> My dog gets coconut oil mixed in with her raw food diet..i could only imagine lol


great shit man. has alot of healing properties


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> great shit man. has alot of healing properties


Next time i do some butter i might mix in with coconut oil and leave a jar in the fridge to go solid


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2015)

do coconut oil the same way as butter then leave it in fridge when finished and use the same as butter too...wont regret it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> My dog gets coconut oil mixed in with her raw food diet..i could only imagine lol


Cali will be a healthy girl for that


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2015)

Last batch of brownies were made with infused coconut oil and I ground up about 50 grams of vaporizer duff and tossed that in. Fucking hilarious when everyone gets into bed to sleep and I start laughing and couldnt stop, I mean crying laughing. I dont even remember what I was thinking about, but wife didnt think it was very funny


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cali will be a healthy girl for that


She is man full off muscle and lean..we not gonna to fall into the trap of a lazy diet and short life.
Shes our everything and i want her around for as long as possible


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Last batch of brownies were made with infused coconut oil and I ground up about 50 grams of vaporizer duff and tossed that in. Fucking hilarious when everyone gets into bed to sleep and I start laughing and couldnt stop, I mean crying laughing. I dont even remember what I was thinking about, but wife didnt think it was very funny


Lol to funny im.laughing thinking bout it man


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 6, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3514390 Im fine now
> Home is where my penis rest..ummm i mean my heart is


Looks like that Panama I did last season!  Looks amazing mate


----------



## redeyedfrog (Oct 6, 2015)

I just dose my chilli dog she's a black staffy with olive oil at every feed. Vet cant believe she is eight, the muscle structure and her teeth are that of a 3 year old.


----------



## TWS (Oct 6, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> She is man full off muscle and lean..we not gonna to fall into the trap of a lazy diet and short life.
> Shes our everything and i want her around for as long as possible



what ? are we going soft around here ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2015)

TWS said:


> what ? are we going soft around here ?


Haha...fuck!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2015)

Bet he wasnt doing a hahahaha.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2015)

Productive as fuck today plot 2 is started with 3 autos (dark devils) and a fem dream machine form heavyweight seeds and a orange og from the big man himself @treemansbuds in the ground.gd soil mix,perlite,wetta granules rocket fuel pellets and sugar cane mulch on top.staked cages to prevent animals getting to them (only the 2 in ground).Got more on the go at plot 1 will take 2 more out to plot 2 in a few weeks if all goes well.
Transplanted the bubblegum into a 15 gallon smart pot and the wonder woman is in the ground with great soil mix that has cooked for 10 weeks with some added ammendments advised by @nuggs


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2015)

@TWS we not soft.....without telling the whole story here you have a state boxing champ and a different state runner up heavyweight.
TELL YOU WE AINT SOFT LOL...ILL GET JOE ONTO YA


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2015)

Original bubblegum in smart pot,SR71 upsized to next pot,ghost train haze just popped and wonder woman looking small in its 450 litre hole...that bitch is gonna fill it out in no time


----------



## redeyedfrog (Oct 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3516127 View attachment 3516127 View attachment 3516128 View attachment 3516130 View attachment 3516131 View attachment 3516132 Original bubblegum in smart pot,SR71 upsized to next pot,ghost train haze just popped and wonder woman looking small in its 450 litre hole...that bitch is gonna fill it out in no time


Lookin good bro! Good planning,


----------



## redeyedfrog (Oct 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> @TWS we not soft.....without telling the whole story here you have a state boxing champ and a different state runner up heavyweight.
> TELL YOU WE AINT SOFT LOL...ILL GET JOE ONTO YA [/QUOTI'm a big softie, but viagra fixed that!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2015)

I snort Viagra..hard boogies man


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


>


Played this 2 days ago while smoking some purple bud gboss....hows things going man i know you been a busy lad the last couple weeks


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 8, 2015)

Ruby do you germinate your seeds inside and once they crack just start them outside?  I was thinking about doing it since I cant start them indoors this year


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Ruby do you germinate your seeds inside and once they crack just start them outside?  I was thinking about doing it since I cant start them indoors this year


Gd timing dude i just logged in lol.

I sure do mate i germiate in paper towel till i see a taproot ( takes 48 hrs approx in this warm wearher on top of fridge)then i just put in solo cups or real small pot spray with water and the normally above ground 3 days later..all up this process takes me 5 days max


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Gd timing dude i just logged in lol.
> 
> I sure do mate i germiate in paper towel till i see a taproot ( takes 48 hrs approx in this warm wearher on top of fridge)then i just put in solo cups or real small pot spray with water and the normally above ground 3 days later..all up this process takes me 5 days max


If weather is warm takes fuck all this way


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Gd timing dude i just logged in lol.
> 
> I sure do mate i germiate in paper towel till i see a taproot ( takes 48 hrs approx in this warm wearher on top of fridge)then i just put in solo cups or real small pot spray with water and the normally above ground 3 days later..all up this process takes me 5 days max


Perfectoooo its a plan then! Just with potting mix or seedling mix? Also do they go in the shade first or into direct sunlight even when they're below the ground?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Perfectoooo its a plan then! Just with potting mix or seedling mix? Also do they go in the shade first or into direct sunlight even when they're below the ground?


For my exp sun is fine providing soil is moist while the popping but yeah if its 5 days of 38 when popping i would put in a spot where they only get just a few hrs harsh sun a day .
...ive used seedling soil and found it to full of woodchips i prefer soul i can sift like sand between the fingers a but...but thats me it works for me


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2015)

Ill be honest i actually used second hand soil left over from last year..they stretched a bit but i only do one transplant so buried them up to the cotyledons when i transplanted to final spot


----------



## redeyedfrog (Oct 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill be honest i actually used second hand soil left over from last year..they stretched a bit but i only do one transplant so buried them up to the cotyledons when i transplanted to final spot


Man I used last years for seedlings too lol. I figured the plants dont need much in the way of nutrients and last years crop woulda sucked it dry ( good girls)
So far so good the look great. 
Ive ammended the rest and its cooking now, what is it with people that throw out their soil as if it goes off? Weird!
Never seen a use-by date on a bag of soil before. Maybe its just me lol!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2015)

As l9ng as you dont load up with chems and re-ammend its fine...i find even when i did chems it could go 3 plants worth without adding reammending.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2015)

My garden treated like a ROLS no till. All organic shit goes in and soil last forever


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2015)

Im kinda thinking new soil every 2 grows.
I ammended this years 2 months ago so it had time to cook and its only 400 litres soil in the one hole so ill do 2 years then replace but the soil i take out ill prep for chillis the next 2 years after 
Investing in a worm compost set up for next season


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2015)

I up potted couple chilis today and they already had red wrigglers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2015)

Worm farm on project list


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> For my exp sun is fine providing soil is moist while the popping but yeah if its 5 days of 38 when popping i would put in a spot where they only get just a few hrs harsh sun a day .
> ...ive used seedling soil and found it to full of woodchips i prefer soul i can sift like sand between the fingers a but...but thats me it works for me


Hmm maybe I'll shade them a bit till they pop or so they only get a few hours sun.. Ha nice why no reuse last years soil eh! The seedling soil I had was decent and not to woody so I might give it a try


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 8, 2015)

Actually my seeds arrived today!! It's like Christmas but they're dope seeds lol love herbies quick shipping


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Actually my seeds arrived today!! It's like Christmas but they're dope seeds lol love herbies quick shipping


Herbies is good isnt it..i normally get mine in 9-12 days


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Hmm maybe I'll shade them a bit till they pop or so they only get a few hours sun.. Ha nice why no reuse last years soil eh! The seedling soil I had was decent and not to woody so I might give it a try


If its at home and you got a shade clothed area they will still be ok in full sun all day if their is shadecloth above them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2015)

Guess you are off at work. How's the babies doing? Does mama watch them while you are off away?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Guess you are off at work. How's the babies doing? Does mama watch them while you are off away?


She sure does shes great..always texting my when she has watered the babies lol...im home in pretty much 24hrs from now 
Cant fucking wait


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2015)

Awesome man. Bet you are ready


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Guess you are off at work. How's the babies doing? Does mama watch them while you are off away?


She reported through today that my burmese kush (@redeyedfrog )
Sprouted today but still waiting on the lsd...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> If its at home and you got a shade clothed area they will still be ok in full sun all day if their is shadecloth above them


After a week here in semi shade I put mine full sun


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2015)

Looking forward to heading out to plot 2 in a couple days hoping the girls didnt die in the mini heatwave we just had


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2015)

Biting at the bit....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2015)

What you got Wednesday shift changes?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> What you got Wednesday shift changes?


Nah with my shifts i finish any one of 5 out of 7 days of the week ...nites and days but one block of shift consists of all nights next then 4-6 days rest then same again but all days


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Nah with my shifts i finish any one of 5 out of 7 days of the week ...nites and days but one block of shift consists of all nights next then 4-6 days rest then same again but all days


Work about 190 days per yr


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2015)

Gotcha I thought you were on a 7x7 swing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2015)

Hell that is about 7x7 isnt it. I work about same amount of days just do it a month at a whack


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2015)

Im.just a bit vague about personal stuff cos i try to stay a lil bit stealthy u know what i mean lol...ill pm ya


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Im.just a bit vague about personal stuff cos i try to stay a lil bit stealthy u know what i mean lol...ill pm ya


Understand


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 13, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Herbies is good isnt it..i normally get mine in 9-12 days


Get them in 6 days ordering to NZ! Mega quick


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 13, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> Get them in 6 days ordering to NZ! Mega quick


Attitude gets them here to me in Nam in 7-10 days; not too shabby. I dont think Herbies ships here


----------



## fumble (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello Ruby


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2015)

fumble said:


> Hello Ruby


Morning mrs fumble....im home what a great feeling


----------



## fumble (Oct 13, 2015)

Enjoy it!


----------



## BcDigger (Oct 13, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Morning mrs fumble....im home what a great feeling


3 more shifts and I'm heading home for harvest!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> 3 more shifts and I'm heading home for harvest!


Wicked BC !


----------



## fumble (Oct 13, 2015)

I got my ACDC and PLP down and hung to dry yesterday. Have fun BC


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2015)

Went to plot 2 early this morning ..we had temps of 38c (100.4f) in the last 3 days and i expected the 2 i planted which were only on their first set of leaves at the time to be dead from lack of water but happy enough they are both alive and while lacking water got a huge drink with 1/4 strength charlie carp and they told me thank you so much.
Dream machine looked healthy and orange og looked tiny but alive.
Weather is a cooler 27-34 next 6 days so they will be fine till next water in 3 days time.
Im thinking bout finding some containers that hold 5-10 litres and drilling half a dozen of the smallest holes i can and sitting next to plant so when im away for a week they will stay watered ...


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2015)

Dream machine


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 13, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Went to plot 2 early this morning ..we had temps of 38c (100.4f) in the last 3 days and i expected the 2 i planted which were only on their first set of leaves at the time to be dead from lack of water but happy enough they are both alive and while lacking water got a huge drink with 1/4 strength charlie carp and they told me thank you so much.
> Dream machine looked healthy and orange og looked tiny but alive.
> Weather is a cooler 27-34 next 6 days so they will be fine till next water in 3 days time.
> Im thinking bout finding some containers that hold 5-10 litres and drilling half a dozen of the smallest holes i can and sitting next to plant so when im away for a week they will stay watered ...



Just watched an old Jorge Cervantes video and thatrs what he did, like about as big as 2 milk jugs then poked needle sized holes so it only dripped


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just watched an old Jorge Cervantes video and thatrs what he did, like about as big as 2 milk jugs then poked needle sized holes so it only dripped


Yep thats the sort of thing
..i sourced a 10 litre water container and have one hole in it i have put it on my chilli bed now to time how long.it takes to empty as a trial


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2015)

SR71 is looking strong hopefully shes a girl @treemansbuds
Bubblegum in the 15 gal smartie and wonder woman looking tiny in its big 400litre soil mix


----------



## TWS (Oct 14, 2015)

they're so cute and innocent.

back at the ranch


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 14, 2015)

its hard to post these pics its life ..nothing special here then you get stoned and start having those deep conversations in yer head and ..shit im lost...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> its hard to post these pics its life ..nothing special here then you get stoned and start having those deep conversations in yer head and ..shit im lost...


isnt it fuken awesome


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3520956 View attachment 3520957 View attachment 3520959 SR71 is looking strong hopefully shes a girl @treemansbuds
> Bubblegum in the 15 gal smartie and wonder woman looking tiny in its big 400litre soil mix


They all look good mate. Yeah until things start almost flowering dont get real interesting, but I still like to track em if I am around as this is really a perfect tool and there are some cool folks about


----------



## fumble (Oct 14, 2015)

babies looking good Ruby


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Oct 14, 2015)

TWS said:


> they're so cute and innocent.
> 
> back at the ranch


What the heck is that thing??? I remember seeing this pic last year


----------



## 757growin (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey rubes, good luck this season! Hope them chili's don't burn a whole in your undies!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 14, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3521345
> Hey rubes, good luck this season! Hope them chili's don't burn a whole in your undies!


Get a couple pics later of chillis.i had great success with my reveg trial they were pretty much a dead looking stick a month ago now they are booming


----------



## Maoriweedz (Oct 14, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just watched an old Jorge Cervantes video and thatrs what he did, like about as big as 2 milk jugs then poked needle sized holes so it only dripped


Lol watched that the other night, crack up when he puts the hole in it and it starts pissing out, he's like "oh shit that's coming out real fast" haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 14, 2015)

Reveg project on chilli plants from stick to bush in 5 weeks 
Out of approx 30 plants like this one 90% success rate for reveg


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a couple looking similar which were moved from where they were last year


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## BcDigger (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## mushroom head (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey Ruby I see you reveg your peppers! I tried to do the same with no luck :/ I did trim the roots though, was that a bad idea? What kind of pepper is that in the pic of the reveg? Thanks


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 16, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Hey Ruby I see you reveg your peppers! I tried to do the same with no luck :/ I did trim the roots though, was that a bad idea? What kind of pepper is that in the pic of the reveg? Thanks


I dont trim no roots what so ever...just trim back to almost a naked branch and keep anything in pots in a greenhouse with plastic to keep frost off.
The one in the picture would be orange habenero.
Gd luck


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2015)

wooohooo what a day just saying ..byeeee


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> wooohooo what a day just saying ..byeeee


I understand. Yes what a fukin day.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2015)

Spacemen we are just a star in the universe we are or maybe a speck of dust in the air


Listen to this song and be with me baked of my tree hahahaha


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2015)

Rap day, Mendo Dope. Follow me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2015)

And a bit of Richie Spice


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Letstrip (Oct 18, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> its hard to post these pics its life ..nothing special here then you get stoned and start having those deep conversations in yer head and ..shit im lost...


Agreed


----------



## Joedank (Oct 18, 2015)

your killing it mang 
dont tell the mine owners you grow your own gold ...lol...
still cant belive you pour bars and handel the cyinide .... yet can garden with the best of em...
aussie aussie aussie ....... oioioi!! still wanna eat a joey


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 18, 2015)

Kangaroo steak is the best 

Girls are young but starting to grow


----------



## Joedank (Oct 18, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Kangaroo steak is the best
> 
> Girls are young but starting to grow


do you got kagaroo in the freezer on the regular? or is it a treat for the dog/ family? thought yousaid you eat it alot ... sounds almost as dank as the SR-71....


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 18, 2015)

Joedank said:


> do you got kagaroo in the freezer on the regular? or is it a treat for the dog/ family? thought yousaid you eat it alot ... sounds almost as dank as the SR-71....


Dog gets fed kangaroo mince daily and roo steaks are available at the local supermarket if its marinated ill buy it but the rest of the family dont take to it much
so yeah i do eat a lot if u call a steak a week when im home a lot...i have friends who cook roo tails on an open fire traditionally and the kids eat that.
sr71 going nicely for a young un has an amazing stem rub already really hope its a girl


----------



## doublejj (Oct 19, 2015)

Sage says hi.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 19, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Sage says hi.....
> View attachment 3524383


Awesome photo JJ. Hi Sage


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 19, 2015)

Late reply but thanks for the info on the peppers! Habaneros are my favorite. I grew red, orange, and chocolate habs this year! What other peppers do you grow?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Sage says hi.....
> View attachment 3524383


Thats a killer photo jj..im always looking forward to sage pics and diesel...awesome dogs i feel like i know them


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Late reply but thanks for the info on the peppers! Habaneros are my favorite. I grew red, orange, and chocolate habs this year! What other peppers do you grow?


Reapers,butch ts,7 pots,ghost chillis, all super hots mate...oh and peach habenero for my beer


----------



## WV: Jetson (Oct 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Sage says hi.....
> View attachment 3524383


Is Sage dreaming of Kangaroo meat?


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 20, 2015)

Holy haha mind me asking what you do with all of them? For hot peppers I grew habs and Trinidad scorpions. And peach hab for your beer!?! Mind explaining a bit more haha. Thanks


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Holy haha mind me asking what you do with all of them? For hot peppers I grew habs and Trinidad scorpions. And peach hab for your beer!?! Mind explaining a bit more haha. Thanks


I make salts and sauces with them and if u cut a peach hab in half drop in your beer makes a very nice tasting twist to it


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Holy haha mind me asking what you do with all of them? For hot peppers I grew habs and Trinidad scorpions. And peach hab for your beer!?! Mind explaining a bit more haha. Thanks


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 20, 2015)

I will for sure be trying the peach hab trick! I tried making sauce last year but failed :/ It spoiled rather quick. Salts hey?? I'll have to look into that! That sauce looks tasty.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> I will for sure be trying the peach hab trick! I tried making sauce last year but failed :/ It spoiled rather quick. Salts hey?? I'll have to look into that! That sauce looks tasty.


Not hard to do ..pretty sure i posted a recipe for the sauce in the harvest bbq or outdoor 2015 thread when someone asked..
Great to do if u freeze wat you have till u get around to doing it...salts are amazing use them in anything..on a big steak on the bbq is best but i use them in soups with great effect to


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> I will for sure be trying the peach hab trick! I tried making sauce last year but failed :/ It spoiled rather quick. Salts hey?? I'll have to look into that! That sauce looks tasty.


Use apple cidar vinegar to help with preserving the sauce it will last longer ..i also sterilize with stuff they use for baby bottles and i get 4-6 months fridge life after its already been sitting in a cupboard for 2 months


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2015)

Salts red habs,orange habs and carolina reaper salt.MUST cook outside when using reaper salt


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 20, 2015)

My oh my hab salt on a steak, wow that would be good!! I'll look for the recipe. Thankyou for the info.


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 20, 2015)

Holy that salt looks so good!!! Now I know what ill be doing later


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> My oh my hab salt on a steak, wow that would be good!! I'll look for the recipe. Thankyou for the info.


I get home in a few days but im pretty sure somewhere in the harvest bbq thread i posted the recipe if not and u cant find it let me know ill pass it onto you in a few days  thats the sauce recipes the salt ones are easy ill pm to u when i got more time


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2015)

I had some salts to send to @unspecified but hes gone mia


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## mushroom head (Oct 20, 2015)

Sounds good thankyou! As you can see I have a few peppers to work with


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3525118
> 
> View attachment 3525117


Hell yeah ...1 kilo habs and 1.5 kilo rock salt will give u a big amount of salt


----------



## TWS (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2015)

TWS said:


>


Goin a frenzy? Hahahaha. Sick and twisted minds alike


----------



## TWS (Oct 20, 2015)

let me try some of those pepper salts mate .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Hell yeah ...1 kilo habs and 1.5 kilo rock salt will give u a big amount of salt


Vietnamese make it commercially with local chilis and local salt. Its fkn nice but I am on making some when I harvest all the chilis I have


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2015)

TWS said:


> let me try some of those pepper salts mate .


Ill inbox u my email address and you can send an address so i can send some..to easy mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2015)

This is how they make it here. I remember my wife making some for a work mate who passed through.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2015)

I just put 1 kilo chillis to 1.5 kilo pink himalayan salt or rock salt chop all the chillis or its easier to blend a few times then place all salt and chillis on a big tray mix together well then flatten down with a spoon ...leave out for a day or so 2 or 3 times turn over and mix..u will notice moisture coming to top.
Then i put in a dehydrator for a few hrs till dried and into jars for storage.
Fill salt grinders up as needed and grind onto what ever you please


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2015)

This process infuses the chillis a bit more into the actual salt


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2015)

Aye. Shit I forgot the tray was in there for 1 day as per wife too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2015)

Good info. Cheers


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info Ruby!!


----------



## 757growin (Oct 21, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I just put 1 kilo chillis to 1.5 kilo pink himalayan salt or rock salt chop all the chillis or its easier to blend a few times then place all salt and chillis on a big tray mix together well then flatten down with a spoon ...leave out for a day or so 2 or 3 times turn over and mix..u will notice moisture coming to top.
> Then i put in a dehydrator for a few hrs till dried and into jars for storage.
> Fill salt grinders up as needed and grind onto what ever you please


I just bought some pink Himalayan last weekend. Taste good and supposed to be good for you. With those chilis, man u can cure cancer maybe!


----------



## 757growin (Oct 21, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I just put 1 kilo chillis to 1.5 kilo pink himalayan salt or rock salt chop all the chillis or its easier to blend a few times then place all salt and chillis on a big tray mix together well then flatten down with a spoon ...leave out for a day or so 2 or 3 times turn over and mix..u will notice moisture coming to top.
> Then i put in a dehydrator for a few hrs till dried and into jars for storage.
> Fill salt grinders up as needed and grind onto what ever you please


This sounds like a great steak topper. Thanks for the share rubes!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2015)

757growin said:


> This sounds like a great steak topper. Thanks for the share rubes!


Very easy to do mate...i only used 8 carolina reaper peppers and about 300 grams of rock salt and man in the grinder its killer in a big Tbone or rump steak..ive learnt to cook it outside on the bbq cos if i do it inside every one is sneezing lol..u going to the bbq 757 ? Cos im gonna send some to tws ....


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2015)

Buy the chillis if u dont grow them guys....the salts last forever


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 21, 2015)

Grabbed some pink himalayan salt, going to make a batch with red and orange habs tonight  So glad you posted the recipe! Also gonna pop a hab in my corona after work, you got me interested


----------



## 757growin (Oct 21, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Very easy to do mate...i only used 8 carolina reaper peppers and about 300 grams of rock salt and man in the grinder its killer in a big Tbone or rump steak..ive learnt to cook it outside on the bbq cos if i do it inside every one is sneezing lol..u going to the bbq 757 ? Cos im gonna send some to tws ....


I'm sure hoping too. Depends if my Llama had their babies by then. But heck me aND tdub are almost neighbors. Just separated by a couple hills


ruby fruit said:


> Buy the chillis if u dont grow them guys....the salts last forever


This is exactly what I was thinking. The farmers market where I got the salt has lots of great chili selections. Is this an aussie thing? Or mostly a rubey thing? Either way seems brilliant!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Grabbed some pink himalayan salt, going to make a batch with red and orange habs tonight  So glad you posted the recipe! Also gonna pop a hab in my corona after work, you got me interested


Gd stuff ..hope it works for you just let it dry in tray for a day or even 8-10 hrs mix up now and then then in dehydrator or sun for a few hours before jar it up.
Put in grinder as u use it ..u wont go back !! Ive only ever put half a peach hab in a beer though


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2015)

757growin said:


> I'm sure hoping too. Depends if my Llama had their babies by then. But heck me a
> 
> This is exactly what I was thinking. The farmers market where I got the salt has lots of great chili selections. Is this an aussie thing? Or mostly a rubey thing? Either was seems brilliant!


I like to think.of it as a ruby thing..
I have about 29 mates clamoring over the salts and sauces 
4 years ago i only grew bout 9 chilli.plants..now i grow 45-60 ...its a gd addiction


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I like to think.of it as a ruby thing..
> I have about 29 mates clamoring over the salts and sauces
> 4 years ago i only grew bout 9 chilli.plants..now i grow 45-60 ...its a gd addiction


Ive been drinking after niteshift..meant to say 20 mates


----------



## 757growin (Oct 21, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive been drinking after niteshift..meant to say 20 mates


Impressive either way. Lols. Cool thing to have for sure ruby! Enjoy the evenings beverages


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2015)

On that note im off to bed ...heres how i start them...and heres where they end up


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2015)

757growin said:


> Impressive either way. Lols. Cool thing to have for sure ruby! Enjoy the evenings beverages


Morning here mate 9am..just finished a 12 hr shift..have a gd day im off to bed


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 21, 2015)

Got the process started  gonna start chopping the habs soon. I decided to toss half a hab in my beer.... I picked to small of a hab so when I cut it in half it wasnt very big, let's just say first swig off my beer I choked on the hab.. holy hot!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Got the process started  gonna start chopping the habs soon. I decided to toss half a hab in my beer.... I picked to small of a hab so when I cut it in half it wasnt very big, let's just say first swig off my beer I choked on the hab.. holy hot!!!


Hahaha fkn ha. Thanks for the laugh this AM @mushroom head . Little more careful next time eh


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 21, 2015)

Hahaha no problem .. I will for sure be more careful next time. Man I have to say these salts smell powerful! Got them on the trays now


----------



## 757growin (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2015)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3525991


how big is that c*nt?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2015)

Looks like a thoroughbred horse with a dogs mug. Fkn muscled up!


----------



## 757growin (Oct 21, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks like a thoroughbred horse with a dogs mug. Fkn muscled up!


Chinese found some gene in dogs that they can tweak. It's a whippet. Fucking beast. Can't wait till they do it to some mastiff or rottweilers!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2015)

757growin said:


> Chinese found some gene in dogs that they can tweak. It's a whippet. Fucking beast. Can't wait till they do it to some mastiff or rottweilers!


Jeezuz fucking christ, a whippet? What the fuck hhahaha

And it looks almost like a pit head with a small muzzle...


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 22, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Hahaha no problem .. I will for sure be more careful next time. Man I have to say these salts smell powerful! Got them on the trays now


Dont let it put u off...peach hab is the go !
And i have the first one to pick off my bush tomorrow for a morning beer


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 22, 2015)

Shout out to the riu krew


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 22, 2015)

That would feel like your in space no gravity ....for the bloke lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 22, 2015)

Shit I had to fkn page back!! Flour to find the wet spots...ugghhhb


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 23, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit I had to fkn page back!! Flour to find the wet spots...ugghhhb


...and a 8'- 2x4 tied on so not to fall in!
TMB-


----------



## Dan Drews (Oct 23, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> ...and a 8'- 2x4 tied on so not to fall in!
> TMB-


 Or 3 axes handles tied to your ass... You go in there, you're not coming out.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 24, 2015)

You guys are reported you all disgust me


But hay i like that....and im druuunk


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 24, 2015)

This hab salts are finished  thanks again Ruby!! Warning to anyone that makes these, do not breathe deeply while handling the salts! Had a coughing fit this morning while putting them into jars haha.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 24, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> This hab salts are finished  thanks again Ruby!! Warning to anyone that makes these, do not breathe deeply while handling the salts! Had a coughing fit this morning while putting them into jars haha.


My mum visited had a sniff out of a jar and couldnt stop sneezing for 30 mins lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 24, 2015)

Seedy sunday pics...SR71 is looking real good n strong really hoping shes a girl.
Havnt visited the plot 2 for over a week now so until tomorrow not even sure the dream machine is still alive...the orange og died last wee thru lack of water as it was and im treating those seeds like gold so not wasting them on a grow thats not guaranteed


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3528082 View attachment 3528083 View attachment 3528086 View attachment 3528088 Seedy sunday pics...SR71 is looking real good n strong really hoping shes a girl.
> Havnt visited the plot 2 for over a week now so until tomorrow not even sure the dream machine is still alive...the orange og died last wee thru lack of water as it was and im treating those seeds like gold so not wasting them on a grow thats not guaranteed


Looking good mate


----------



## TWS (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 25, 2015)

These fucking wonder womans are giving me the shits mate..2 out of the 10 pack cracked and died & another sprouted and kept falling over. 30% so far in the black. All the rest of ~30 or so seedlings no issues.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 25, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> These fucking wonder womans are giving me the shits mate..2 out of the 10 pack cracked and died & another sprouted and kept falling over. 30% so far in the black. All the rest of ~30 or so seedlings no issues.


nothing your doing wrong then that sux..bad batch of seeds? I had 2 seeds left and they were both strong to start with ...but ive only ever brought a batch of 5 seeds fem and the other 3 popped and yielded huuuuge amounts last year


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 25, 2015)

Win some lose some. Back burner the rest of them for now


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 25, 2015)

Dream machine ..the lone survivor at plot 2.
I have a burmese kush and ghost train haze to go out to keep the dream machine company but they can wait in small pots at home until they are a foot tall and strong


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2015)

Not much difference in size from same time last year but just look healthier for some reason so hopefully thats a sign of good soil with @nuggs ammendmants advice 
Wonder woman above and bubblegum swapped with strawberry blue in smart pot below bottom right corner is meant to read 2014 which was last years really looking forward to growing the bubblegum in its place possibly a la natural and no topping ?


----------



## fumble (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey Ruby  Looking great over here


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2015)

fumble said:


> Hey Ruby  Looking great over here


Its a nice mellow start thanks fumble..hows does the shoulder go nowadays ?


----------



## fumble (Oct 27, 2015)

Oh, it goes I guess lol. Still hurts like a mofo. The surgeon said the bone is healing beautifully though, so the pain is muscle/nerve. Sigh...I had to cut my hair short too, because I can't lift my arm up to do my hair lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 27, 2015)

fumble said:


> Oh, it goes I guess lol. Still hurts like a mofo. The surgeon said the bone is healing beautifully though, so the pain is muscle/nerve. Sigh...I had to cut my hair short too, because I can't lift my arm up to do my hair lol.


Gotta laugh at that...who wipes yer bum then ?


----------



## fumble (Oct 27, 2015)

lol...well I have 1 good arm  I need two to do my hair though hahaha


----------



## nuggs (Oct 27, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3529593 View attachment 3529596 Not much difference in size from same time last year but just look healthier for some reason so hopefully thats a sign of good soil with @nuggs ammendmants advice
> Wonder woman above and bubblegum swapped with strawberry blue in smart pot below bottom right corner is meant to read 2014 which was last years really looking forward to growing the bubblegum in its place possibly a la natural and no topping ?


they look alot greener this year. Did you put alfalfa meal in your soil?


----------



## nuggs (Oct 27, 2015)

Fumble is a tough girl, she been helping me and man that girl can work!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 27, 2015)

nuggs said:


> they look alot greener this year. Did you put alfalfa meal in your soil?


Yes i did nuggs and got hold of some of the other advised ones but only a third of recommended as some isnt readily available where i live like the d.e had to be ordered and i went without some things cos i wanted the soil to cook properly.
Will be looking at sourcing a lot more of those ammendmants in the off season 
The alfalfa meal was given to me in a small quantity by a friend and i put a small amout in the ground hole but not the smart pot and im sure i can te the difference between the 2 in colour already


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 27, 2015)

The stems seem stronger to nuggs than at the same time last year even tho they are only young


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 27, 2015)

nuggs said:


> Fumble is a tough girl, she been helping me and man that girl can work!


My friend sourced some from.a hydro shop in the city but as it was imported he only.had a small amount left so i got the equivalent of a couple cups prob pretty much 400 grams so not much...pretty sure he said dr earth was the brand made in ur country.
Can i turn lucerene into.an alfalfa product to use here ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

The meal is made from fermenting the alfalfa (lucerne) plants


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 27, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> The meal is made from fermenting the alfalfa (lucerne) plants


Cos i cant get any more i wouldnt mind looking into.it when i give em a tea...plus would be gd to use on my chillis as well ....


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 27, 2015)

This SR71 cant be far away from showing sex


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3529757 View attachment 3529758 This SR71 cant be far away from showing sex


Should be close eh. We started about same time. I think you may have started few days before me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

Well the soon to be fem SR71 looks nice mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 27, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well the soon to be fem SR71 looks nice mate


Its looking the best of 3 at early stages...stem rub is awesome smell.
Ill find some way to do seeds if i have to but this is a gift to my daughter im preying its a girl


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

sounds like a bad bitch:

INDICA - also known as Purple Kush, SR-71 is a potent indica strain that is a crossover between Hindu Kush and Purple Afghani. It has a THC content of almost 22% and can leave you feeling stoned for hours. The SR-71 plant is short heighted and has dense, dark green buds with purple hues. Flowering time for this plant is 7 – 8 weeks and the yield is impressive as well. The plant can grow well in a dry climate outdoors but can be grown indoors as well. The strain has an earthy and spicy aroma with a sweet grape aftertaste. The pungent strain can give you a long lasting buzz that can cure headaches, anxiety, depression, multiple sclerosis, muscle spasms, insomnia, chronic pain and tremors. It can treat inflammation and nausea and can work well as a sedative and an anti-biotic. A few tokes will elevate your mood, making you crack with laughter and will leave you feeling lazy and sleepy. Smokers who puff on this strain in the evening or before bedtime will ease into a sound sleep and will wake up refreshed and relaxed. The funky sweetness of the strain will leave you craving for more.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

Damn that makes me want some hahaha. Got more than enough seeds at this point, but damn sounds fkn awesome!!!


----------



## treemansbuds (Oct 27, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> sounds like a bad bitch:
> 
> INDICA - also known as Purple Kush, SR-71 is a potent indica strain that is a crossover between Hindu Kush and Purple Afghani. It has a THC content of almost 22% and can leave you feeling stoned for hours.* The SR-71 plant is short heighted* and has dense, dark green buds with purple hues. Flowering time for this plant is 7 – 8 weeks and the yield is impressive as well. The plant can grow well in a dry climate outdoors but can be grown indoors as well. The strain has an earthy and spicy aroma with a sweet grape aftertaste. The pungent strain can give you a long lasting buzz that can cure headaches, anxiety, depression, multiple sclerosis, muscle spasms, insomnia, chronic pain and tremors. It can treat inflammation and nausea and can work well as a sedative and an anti-biotic. A few tokes will elevate your mood, making you crack with laughter and will leave you feeling lazy and sleepy. Smokers who puff on this strain in the evening or before bedtime will ease into a sound sleep and will wake up refreshed and relaxed. The funky sweetness of the strain will leave you craving for more.


The SR-71 is short? If not SCROGGED she'd be 15 feet! Mine's 9' with the SCROG. She can get big, late finisher (last 2 B harvested here) and longer than 7-8 weeks flowering, more like 9-10 weeks flowering.
TMB-
*SR-71 Purple Kush*


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

FAR from short eh,, ha ha, love those descriptions


----------



## buckets (Oct 27, 2015)

what does alfalfa do for our plants I gotta ask.... How does it make the plant healthier?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

Boosts the nitrogen and micro/macro nutrients


----------



## reza92 (Oct 27, 2015)

i can only get Lucerne chaff and hay here not meal, so im just going to add some chaff that i have to my compost and worm farm


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

Ate 3 choco brownies made with mekong sativa vape duff and coco oil. Sitting in my living room fucking rolling laughing at nothing and everything after 1 hour. Happy days!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

reza92 said:


> i can only get Lucerne chaff and hay here not meal, so im just going to add some chaff that i have to my compost and worm farm


You can also make a tea with that chaff and hay then feed with that once in a while.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 27, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> You can also make a tea with that chaff and hay then feed with that once in a while.


A tea would be easier to make as the only stuff i can get is imported ...i scammed a couple cups of it in real feed form and have noticed the seedlings and early growth after tranplant so it must have the gds..but then again i got about 5 or 6 ammendmants in the soil


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 27, 2015)

reza92 said:


> i can only get Lucerne chaff and hay here not meal, so im just going to add some chaff that i have to my compost and worm farm


Gd idea for sure


----------



## reza92 (Oct 27, 2015)

i was thinking of using an old blender to make it more of a powder. but $25 for 25kg at the feed store, what a bargin. actually waiting on a mate to cut his next Lucerne field so i can grab some fresh stuff.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm not sure about Australia, but it's a big cattle and horse country in areas, so I'd just about bet a dollar your local horsefeed supply store carries 50 pound bags of alfalfa/lucerne meal like mine does here in KY or at the least alfalfa cubes, which only need to be ground into a powder/meal. Alfalfa contains a growth hormone as well, which encourages vegetative growth.

I'd love to see some earth worm castings tossed into your soil mix Ruby. Makes my leaves so dark green they seriously look almost black in color. I know you're working on it though. Even a nice worked in top-dressing of worm castings or compost helps. I should bite the bullet, eat the shipping and ship you 50 pounds of my awesome worm compost man.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm not sure about Australia, but it's a big cattle and horse country in areas, so I'd just about bet a dollar your local horsefeed supply store carries 50 pound bags of alfalfa/lucerne meal like mine does here in KY or at the least alfalfa cubes, which only need to be ground into a powder/meal. Alfalfa contains a growth hormone as well, which encourages vegetative growth.
> 
> I'd love to see some earth worm castings tossed into your soil mix Ruby. Makes my leaves so dark green they seriously look almost black in color. I know you're working on it though. Even a nice worked in top-dressing of worm castings or compost helps. I should bite the bullet, eat the shipping and ship you 50 pounds of my awesome worm compost man.


there has got to be a worm farm in Australia...


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 28, 2015)

It was in jest bro. If I was serious I'd have to cough up about grand lol. I'd hate to know what it would cost.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> It was in jest bro. If I was serious I'd have to cough up about grand lol. I'd hate to know what it would cost.


I'd ship him a pound of worms first.....lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm dead serious though in the difference in starting seedlings that EWC make. Glad to hear you were gonna start a bin man.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'd ship him a pound of worms first.....lol


No shit and in 90 days he'd have a nice pile of castings and double or even triple his worms. Mine have now snowballed in just less than a year from one bin to six and I just got in a shipment of #8 hardware cloth to make a ghetto tumbler/separator. Hand separating the worms and cocoons becomes an exponential bitch lmao. FAST. I bet I have at least a hundred pounds of compost that needs tumbling and worms that need to be separated and divided into 12 bins. Crazy.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 28, 2015)

Yep im onto it smidge..and if i fail theres 100s of place to buy worm compost some cheap some pricey but its the pricey ones doing it properly u can just tell when u look at the product


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 28, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I'd ship him a pound of worms first.....lol


Just send me a pound of top shelf weed


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 28, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm not sure about Australia, but it's a big cattle and horse country in areas, so I'd just about bet a dollar your local horsefeed supply store carries 50 pound bags of alfalfa/lucerne meal like mine does here in KY or at the least alfalfa cubes, which only need to be ground into a powder/meal. Alfalfa contains a growth hormone as well, which encourages vegetative growth.
> 
> I'd love to see some earth worm castings tossed into your soil mix Ruby. Makes my leaves so dark green they seriously look almost black in color. I know you're working on it though. Even a nice worked in top-dressing of worm castings or compost helps. I should bite the bullet, eat the shipping and ship you 50 pounds of my awesome worm compost man.


Lucerene is abundant over here thats why i mentioned about making a tea with it


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Just send me a pound of top shelf weed


Your going to have to come pick that up yourself....


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 28, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep im onto it smidge..and if i fail theres 100s of place to buy worm compost some cheap some pricey but its the pricey ones doing it properly u can just tell when u look at the product


It can become a chore and I have access to a neighbor who ships castings nationally, so @ a buck per pound, it's about as easy for me to buy, BUT I love knowing what's going in cause your final product will only be that good. I love amending my beds with all kinds of organic soil amendments and feed them a varied diet, whereas the fella I buy from local keeps his works in peat and cardboard based bedding and feeds mostly Purina worm chow. Not really my idea of the best feed for the result I'm looking for.


----------



## buckets (Oct 28, 2015)

Wow. I did some reading on alfalfa and it sounds like it really does wonders for your plants eh? I did find one store in Australia that sold it in a powder form. 1kilo for something like $58. Is that going to work and how much of it do you use per plant outdoors if I may ask...

http://www.goodness.com.au/Organic-Alfalfa-Powder-1KG.html?sc=11&category=3298#full-desc


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 28, 2015)

buckets said:


> Wow. I did some reading on alfalfa and it sounds like it really does wonders for your plants eh? I did find one store in Australia that sold it in a powder form. 1kilo for something like $58. Is that going to work and how much of it do you use per plant outdoors if I may ask...
> 
> http://www.goodness.com.au/Organic-Alfalfa-Powder-1KG.html?sc=11&category=3298#full-desc


@nuggs will know how much to add to your soil..i got lucky to get about 400 grams so i just mixed it thru my soil when i was prepping it ..im not sure that powder @buckets is ok for growing as its a drinking type powder but hay should be same maybe not ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 28, 2015)

Do t sweat to much on the alfalfa its not a neut as such but a healthy ammendment or tea to make for the plant.
Still need other goodies in the soil ive learnt that from tmb and nuggs n co


----------



## reza92 (Oct 28, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm not sure about Australia, but it's a big cattle and horse country in areas, so I'd just about bet a dollar your local horsefeed supply store carries 50 pound bags of alfalfa/lucerne meal like mine does here in KY or at the least alfalfa cubes, which only need to be ground into a powder/meal. Alfalfa contains a growth hormone as well, which encourages vegetative growth.
> 
> I'd love to see some earth worm castings tossed into your soil mix Ruby. Makes my leaves so dark green they seriously look almost black in color. I know you're working on it though. Even a nice worked in top-dressing of worm castings or compost helps. I should bite the bullet, eat the shipping and ship you 50 pounds of my awesome worm compost man.


its hard to get meals from feed stores around my area. i had to settle for lucerne chaff but couldnt find blood or bone meal on there own around my area though. 

god i wish we could buy wormcasting over here. ive found only one place on the gold coast and they charge an arm and 2 legs for shipping. i cant wait to start harvesting my own castings, just a matter of time now


----------



## reza92 (Oct 28, 2015)

buckets said:


> Wow. I did some reading on alfalfa and it sounds like it really does wonders for your plants eh? I did find one store in Australia that sold it in a powder form. 1kilo for something like $58. Is that going to work and how much of it do you use per plant outdoors if I may ask...
> 
> http://www.goodness.com.au/Organic-Alfalfa-Powder-1KG.html?sc=11&category=3298#full-desc


holy shit! $60 a kg thats a tad expensive. you can get lucerne (alfalfa) chaff at your local feed store for feeding horses and cattle in 25kg bags for around $25 - $30


----------



## reza92 (Oct 28, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> No shit and in 90 days he'd have a nice pile of castings and double or even triple his worms. Mine have now snowballed in just less than a year from one bin to six and I just got in a shipment of #8 hardware cloth to make a ghetto tumbler/separator. Hand separating the worms and cocoons becomes an exponential bitch lmao. FAST. I bet I have at least a hundred pounds of compost that needs tumbling and worms that need to be separated and divided into 12 bins. Crazy.


what do you feed your worms to harvet castings so quickly? mine have been getting 50/50 mix of veg leaves and leftovers from work (i work in a supermarket so cauliflower/cabbage/lettuce and whatever else i throw in the bags from the scrap bins) and half composted compost out of my heap, as well as whatever newspaper i have laying around


----------



## nuggs (Oct 28, 2015)

the alfala is high in nitrogen. It great in veg. I use 8 cups in 100gl of soil. I'm not sure about the power. I'm sure that I wouldn't spend $60 on it. Use kangroo dung! I bet that might work very good. What other of the amendment's were you able to find on the list I sent you?


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 28, 2015)

reza92 said:


> what do you feed your worms to harvet castings so quickly? mine have been getting 50/50 mix of veg leaves and leftovers from work (i work in a supermarket so cauliflower/cabbage/lettuce and whatever else i throw in the bags from the scrap bins) and half composted compost out of my heap, as well as whatever newspaper i have laying around


I start out with decently composted horse manure (no wormer used on horses recently) mixed with peat for starters, which gives them a rich and edible bedding. I feed them lots of old melons and I buy old bananas from local Kroger on the cheap. I feed alfalfa meal and other fruits, veggies and scraps and always mix either oyster flour, egg shells or both with the food.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 28, 2015)

nuggs said:


> the alfala is high in nitrogen. It great in veg. I use 8 cups in 100gl of soil. I'm not sure about the power. I'm sure that I wouldn't spend $60 on it. Use kangroo dung! I bet that might work very good. What other of the amendment's were you able to find on the list I sent you?


Mushroom compost and worm castings 
Really wanted the green sand and DEarth but couldnt source it and got lucky with the nearly half kilo of alfalfa meal (dr earth brand )
Along with rocket fuel pellets the soil gets a monthly feed of gogo juice which is a organic probiotic that helps the bacteria etc in the soil release full benefits.
i will be using maxsea on the wonder woman but not the others and am working during the season to find a complete list of ammendments so as to be practically all organic for the plant that gets my main ground spot yearly.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 28, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Mushroom compost and worm castings
> Really wanted the green sand and DEarth but couldnt source it and got lucky with the nearly half kilo of alfalfa meal (dr earth brand )
> Along with rocket fuel pellets the soil gets a monthly feed of gogo juice which is a organic probiotic that helps the bacteria etc in the soil release full benefits.
> i will be using maxsea on the wonder woman but not the others and am working during the season to find a complete list of ammendments so as to be practically all organic for the plant that gets my main ground spot yearly.


If my wonder woman cured weed taste this gd now i can only imagine wat it would taste like with worm castings etc added.
I get the worm castings of a friendly italian grower who does greenhouse tomatoes but want my own farm for next season


----------



## TWS (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## 757growin (Oct 28, 2015)

reza92 said:


> holy shit! $60 a kg thats a tad expensive. you can get lucerne (alfalfa) chaff at your local feed store for feeding horses and cattle in 25kg bags for around $25 - $30


Feed stores are loaded with organic ammendments. Great call reza


----------



## TWS (Oct 28, 2015)

and if you get to much chaffing you can try some of this stuff


----------



## TWS (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 28, 2015)

TWS said:


>


hes honest eh


----------



## TWS (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 1, 2015)

fuck what a busy week at work..but hell im back


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2015)

Welcome back. Busy makes it go faster sometimes


----------



## TWS (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 2, 2015)

just waiting on this SR71 to show sex.....this plant is looking really strong you can see the difference in stem thickness/strength compared to fem seeds when they are young.Stem rub is awesome as well @treemansbuds


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 2, 2015)

bubblegum...these pics were taken with flash on this time as its overcast and we are looking at a fair bit of rain the next few days bring on some 90s style bud in 5 months


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 2, 2015)

wonder woman from nirvana seeds in the 100 gallon amended hole....so many different strains but glad she got this spot two years in a row im hooked on the cured smoke and so is everyone else who has tried it with me.Ready to start topping for me this week....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2015)

They look good bro. Lush and healthy!!

I have pulled 2 males out of mine and rest of 1st starts are females, 4x Sensi Shiva Skunk, G13 Purple Haze, Barneys Farm Critical Kush, TGA Chernobyl, WOS SA Kwazulu, & a couple local Sativas.

2nd round is 3x TGA Dr Who, 4x TGA Chernobyl, 3× Karma 24k White Gold, & 2 HSO Blue Dreams which are rolling along nicely.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 2, 2015)

biggest horse race in aussie today...we have a menu of beers,whiskey,wonder woman,ghost train haze and dark devil along with a gourmet lunch of crumbed calamari.
Love my days home stay green my riu friends!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2015)

Damn, wish I were closer!! Happy days


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 2, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Damn, wish I were closer!! Happy days


its a given we would get along..not in a gay way @TWS


----------



## BcDigger (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## BcDigger (Nov 2, 2015)

Plants are lookin good rubes. Enjoy your time off


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 2, 2015)

Hope the bubble gum does good for you. It did not like the weather where I live!


----------



## buckets (Nov 3, 2015)

The first female ever to win the Melbourne cup horse race. 100 to 1 odds. I wonder who bet on her? Wish I had been over at your place ruby with all those treats lined up! I haven't smoked anything in a few weeks now sad to say.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2015)

I backed 2 winners for the day one 5/1 and the other 20/1 but not in the big race...great race with the winner being the races first ever female jockey!!
someone put on a $12 mystery pick 4 and won 200k....


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Hope the bubble gum does good for you. It did not like the weather where I live!


im looking forward to it..what type of weather didn't she like mate rain when flowering?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2015)

well...got drunk and forgot to cover the wonder woman ! shattered its my fav girl but I think she will live and bounce back strong..i hope so


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> well...got drunk and forgot to cover the wonder woman ! shattered its my fav girl but I think she will live and bounce back strong..i hope so
> View attachment 3535156


Give her a bit of time and she'll likely bounce back stronger. Get a good piss on did she? Remember, I had a few doozies with wind blowing like fuck laying everying over and a couple typhoon rainstorms  with first batch (and I didnt lose any of them due to rain, only made them stronger).


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2015)

I always make it a habit to clean mine down with a spray bottle of water get all that shit off the underside of leaves after storming. Give them a little rub when they are that young


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Give her a bit of time and she'll likely bounce back stronger. Get a good piss on did she? Remember, I had a few doozies with wind blowing like fuck laying everying over and a couple typhoon rainstorms  with first batch (and I didnt lose any of them due to rain, only made them stronger).


nearly 4 inches of rain in 10 hrs lol...I think ill let her dry a bit before I try n wipe the dirt n shit off...to scared to touch it 
was laying flat but still angling top towards the sun so ill be ok fingers crossed


----------



## buckets (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow. That's some rain damage! IT'll recover though so long as it gets some protection.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2015)

can only imagine what the dream machine looks like out bush ....


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2015)

buckets said:


> Wow. That's some rain damage! IT'll recover though so long as it gets some protection.


not wrong...meant to rain again soon but im hoping she dries enough to spread her leaves out again then ill drop a plastic sheet over the cage if I have to protect her later today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2015)

She should be fine. Least she was in the ground and not washing around in a soup in a pot


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> She should be fine. Least she was in the ground and not washing around in a soup in a pot


worst thing is all the others stood up well to the rain but the wonder woman ground spot is central to the area so all the rain tries to puddle in the middle on the shadecloth and pours down like a running tap above the ww...note taken if it rains during flowering I know where it hits worst now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> not wrong...meant to rain again soon but im hoping she dries enough to spread her leaves out again then ill drop a plastic sheet over the cage if I have to protect her later today


Mine got hammered like 3 days in a row with crazy amounts of rain within 2-3 hours (during the night) and wind, then each day when sun peaked out they turned toward it. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> worst thing is all the others stood up well to the rain but the wonder woman ground spot is central to the area so all the rain tries to puddle in the middle on the shadecloth and pours down like a running tap above the ww...note taken if it rains during flowering I know where it hits worst now


Yeah I had to move some hanging ivy pots as they were overflowing all their goods right on top of one of my shiva skunks


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Mine got hammered like 3 days in a row with crazy amounts of rain within 2-3 hours (during the night) and wind, then each day when sun peaked out they turned toward it. No issues whatsoever.


I normally wouldn't give two fucks bout the rain and young plant but its the only wonder woman I got and im sold on smoking the same weed again for another year cos I like it that much


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I normally wouldn't give two fucks bout the rain and young plant but its the only wonder woman I got and im sold on smoking the same weed again for another year cos I like it that much


Your WW will be fine. Remember one thing when growing weed......it's a fucken weed man. They can take a lot of abuse and still kick ass and produce killer smoke. I'd spray those leaves off like Vnckr suggested. Easier to remove when wet vs. waiting until it dries on the leaves, then removing the gunk.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2015)

got most of the shit of the WW like was suggested by the cool cats on this page...hoping the SR71 shows sex shortly the way its growing its gonna get the prime spot next year in the ground @treemansbuds


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 4, 2015)

Alright you have my interested in this wonder woman!! I've been doing some reading on the strain and I guess there are two main phenos, one a sativa and the other an indica. The sativa with a fruity smell and the indica with a dank fuel smell. Which pheno did you have last year Ruby?

And the bubble gum did not like the rain and cold the last few weeks of flower! Stunted her very bad and gave me a weak harvest.. I'm excited to see how the bubble gum does for you grown proper!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Alright you have my interested in this wonder woman!! I've been doing some reading on the strain and I guess there are two main phenos, one a sativa and the other an indica. The sativa with a fruity smell and the indica with a dank fuel smell. Which pheno did you have last year Ruby?
> 
> And the bubble gum did not like the rain and cold the last few weeks of flower! Stunted her very bad and gave me a weak harvest.. I'm excited to see how the bubble gum does for you grown proper!


I definitely had the indica phenol last year mate and I gifted one out which grew into a 2lber as well and it was indica dom pheno as well...what I have learnt so far is the smallest seedling out of every couple I pop is the one that I want ....I don't think the hybrids have a real big difference between sativa and indica its almost like a 60/40 mix at the very most either way.Mine had the fuel/ground coffee/skunky pine smell which has a real strong cat pissy smell to cured product.
seems like all the seeds in one batch of 5 were indica dom from what I could tell..hope this helps.
and the bubblegum has been on my wish list for a while its only in a 15 gallon pot but im aiming for 8 oz hopefully of it


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Alright you have my interested in this wonder woman!! I've been doing some reading on the strain and I guess there are two main phenos, one a sativa and the other an indica. The sativa with a fruity smell and the indica with a dank fuel smell. Which pheno did you have last year Ruby?
> 
> And the bubble gum did not like the rain and cold the last few weeks of flower! Stunted her very bad and gave me a weak harvest.. I'm excited to see how the bubble gum does for you grown proper!


shes a pretty big stinker even before flowering the smell was strong when 6 metres away and no wind blowing


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2015)

took bucket off it just now and shes standing up great  had another inch of hard quick rain coming overnight so I placed a bucket over it propped up on other buckets to let airflow onto it and placed a 5 kilo weight on bucket so it didn't blow over..pretty getto stuff but it worked ..the things we do ay


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2015)

I have a feeling the guerilla grow is flooded away will visit in a week no need to water for a while now lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2015)

sorry for beating a dead horse here guys but these pics are mainly for @Mushroomhead so no need to go through old threads
history in short was @Garden Boss recommended the strain to me for my dry conditions during flower and man after seeing his ww grow a couple years ago I was sold...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> took bucket off it just now and shes standing up great  had another inch of hard quick rain coming overnight so I placed a bucket over it propped up on other buckets to let airflow onto it and placed a 5 kilo weight on bucket so it didn't blow over..pretty getto stuff but it worked ..the things we do ay


Ghetto shit works man. Call that hillbilly ingenuity


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ghetto shit works man. Call that hillbilly ingenuity


if only you knew lol...fill ya in after im off to gym


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> if only you knew lol...fill ya in after im off to gym


Get yourself some stiff chicken wire and bend a ready made cage around her that way its easy to toss a tarp or whatever over the cage...i always have a few of these laying around, just for really young plants. But yeah being from louisiana we always into making anything and evrything work, no matter how it looks. Should see the way people utilize every fkn thing here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2015)

Just keep that cage laying round for easy access for any plant outdoors


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 4, 2015)

The pictures are appreciated Ruby!! Looks like I'll be ordering some wonder woman beans. Maybe I'll run her in my indoor garden as I have a very short season, it gets cold and rainy fast. 

I have no doubt you will get 8 oz in a 15 gallon from that bubble gum! I got almost 6 oz from my bubble gum in a 5 gallon bucket and she was not fully mature.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just keep that cage laying round for easy access for any plant outdoors


I still got the cage from last year its all good..and used a tarp one day last year with predicted heavy rains


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> The pictures are appreciated Ruby!! Looks like I'll be ordering some wonder woman beans. Maybe I'll run her in my indoor garden as I have a very short season, it gets cold and rainy fast.
> 
> I have no doubt you will get 8 oz in a 15 gallon from that bubble gum! I got almost 6 oz from my bubble gum in a 5 gallon bucket and she was not fully mature.


I hope so I only got 6 oz of strawberry blue in the same size smart pot last season but it was mostly sativa and was quite spaced out nodes a bit lanky


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 4, 2015)

Even though I had to chop her pre mature due to crap weather she still had pretty fat nugs, the top cola weighed 12 grams! She has a bubble gum smell for sure.. I actually still have not tried it yet. It is in jars curing right now, I was upset it did not finish in time. I will not be growing it outdoors again.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Even though I had to chop her pre mature due to crap weather she still had pretty fat nugs, the top cola weighed 12 grams! She has a bubble gum smell for sure.. I actually still have not tried it yet. It is in jars curing right now, I was upset it did not finish in time. I will not be growing it outdoors again.


im with ya there mate..sounds like you need some gd genetics like @getawaymountain has !


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 4, 2015)

@Vnsmkr what part of La are you from bro? The fella who started me growing 30 years ago had a strain he'd acquired while living and working at a factory in Placqueman (sp?), close to Baton Rouge, and the strain was a mostly sativa that grew 15++ feet and had a stalk you could put a lock-on deer stand on lol. I saw one plant that was close to 18 feet and had a stalk like a big man's ankle, right beside 3 more slightly smaller ones. The patch wound up being spotted by a KSP helicopter and chopped without an arrest. It seems like he called the strain Black-something, but I can't remember.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2015)

Grew up in the piney woods a bit out of s'port then spent ages 18-30 btwn lafayette and new orleans. sounds like a killer mofo. some good stuff grown around baton rouge


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 4, 2015)

I was in the navy with a Cajun fella from St. Charles. You could actually see his house looking north from St. Charles exit of I-10.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 4, 2015)

I think growing season lifts my testerone..ive had like a dozen roots in a week ..bingo !!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I think growing season lifts my testerone..ive had like a dozen roots in a week ..bingo !!


I have a theory that the herb does that in general


----------



## buckets (Nov 5, 2015)

Holeee those heavy rains are something else eh? Just finished a huge rainfall over here. Glad your plant recovered ruby!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I was in the navy with a Cajun fella from St. Charles. You could actually see his house looking north from St. Charles exit of I-10.


When I lived in Lafayette had a mate from Kentucky which was a commercial oilfield diver; crazy fucker. He used to bring me some kill back from KY.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> @Vnsmkr what part of La are you from bro? The fella who started me growing 30 years ago had a strain he'd acquired while living and working at a factory in Placqueman (sp?), close to Baton Rouge, and the strain was a mostly sativa that grew 15++ feet and had a stalk you could put a lock-on deer stand on lol. I saw one plant that was close to 18 feet and had a stalk like a big man's ankle, right beside 3 more slightly smaller ones. The patch wound up being spotted by a KSP helicopter and chopped without an arrest. It seems like he called the strain Black-something, but I can't remember.


Yep its Plaquemine Parish


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> sorry for beating a dead horse here guys but these pics are mainly for @Mushroomhead so no need to go through old threads
> history in short was @Garden Boss recommended the strain to me for my dry conditions during flower and man after seeing his ww grow a couple years ago I was sold...
> View attachment 3535814


Aight, on the 14-15th gonna put down 2x Wonder Womans. Everything I have put down accd to moon calendar is doing fkn awesome with minimal males (on other babies). These bitches will go into 1 gallon straight away as skipping the starter cup step with them.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2015)

buckets said:


> Holeee those heavy rains are something else eh? Just finished a huge rainfall over here. Glad your plant recovered ruby!


6 inches in some of our state man!! theres a pic circulating of a customer paddling the kayak thru mcdonalds drive thru lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aight, on the 14-15th gonna put down 2x Wonder Womans. Everything I have put down accd to moon calendar is doing fkn awesome with minimal males (on other babies). These bitches will go into 1 gallon straight away as skipping the starter cup step with them.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


>


looks like a chick I saw earlier in a porn speaking of rooting


----------



## buckets (Nov 5, 2015)

That one's to young for me man. Give me the original wonder woman! Linda Carter!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2015)

buckets said:


> That one's to young for me man. Give me the original wonder woman! Linda Carter!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2015)

here she is now


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2015)

she lives on after a hell of a beating


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2015)

waiting in anticipation @treemansbuds


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> here she is now


Hajahaha


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> waiting in anticipation @treemansbuds
> View attachment 3536071


Good luck Ruby, healthy plant either way. If male you may want him for breading. Lets see a picture of the whole plant. Exciting watching my gear being grown on the other side of the world. How many weeks old now? 
Looks like your off to a good start. I need to get a picture (close up) of its big sister in my garden. Her buds are looking outstanding and we are having near freezing low temps all this week which should turn her lavender in color. She still has close to 2 weeks on her to go.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Good luck Ruby, healthy plant either way. If male you may want him for breading. Lets see a picture of the whole plant. Exciting watching my gear being grown on the other side of the world. How many weeks old now?
> Looks like your off to a good start. I need to get a picture (close up) of its big sister in my garden. Her buds are looking outstanding and we are having near freezing low temps all this week which should turn her lavender in color. She still has close to 2 weeks on her to go.
> TMB-


awesome tmb ill get a full size pic tomorrow..i think shes around 4 1/2 to 5weeks old now...from actual germination id say 5 weeks with one transplant from small to next size pot done after 2 weeks...if its male im gonna do some breeding if I can somehow.cant wait to see your finished plant mate all gd karma coming your way sir


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 5, 2015)

A TMB Update-
Here's a few pictures while on break.
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> A TMB Update-
> Here's a few pictures while on break.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3536328
> ...


Awesome "break update". Beautiful pics as well TMB! All look scrumptuous; I think the seeded NL x BB should be fun. SR71 looks ridiculous in a good way


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> A TMB Update-
> Here's a few pictures while on break.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3536328
> ...


god damn you guys know how to grow..SR71 is one I and my daughter want to try especially but hell the orange og and the gg4 look awesome.nlxbb the same im an old school NL smoker.
Hell tmb I didn't need to write that comment they all look fantastic!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2015)

pretty sure I would be doing orange og and SR71 next season after sexing a couple females ..maybe no fem seeds in next years line up


----------



## BcDigger (Nov 5, 2015)

Wow TMB this shots are absolutely stunning! Great job!


----------



## 757growin (Nov 5, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> A TMB Update-
> Here's a few pictures while on break.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3536328
> ...


Wowza! Those are going on the tippy topshelf! Great job big guy. I want to dab em all


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2015)

heres the full size shot as requested @treemansbuds above and side on


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 5, 2015)

I want that fucking GG dammit.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> heres the full size shot as requested @treemansbuds above and side on
> View attachment 3536488


Nice and lush eh


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 6, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> heres the full size shot as requested @treemansbuds above and side on
> View attachment 3536488


I see no side view picture?
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2015)

The side view is a thumb nail in same post @treemansbuds . Its the funky way RIU pics are setup


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2015)

Woke at 5 and had a brownie 530. 45 minutes in and I am sitting in garden music blaring giggling like a school girl . Happy fuckin days!!


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2015)

TWS said:


>


I make a few different ways but these are just pounded up vaped local sativa mixed into box of brownie mix made with coconut oil. Flying!


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2015)

It's the only damn obvious brownie pic I could find. lol


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2015)

Im defrosting a tub of butter from last years OD right now. Gonna bake & trim & bake  this weekend


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2015)

wheres that fucking Ruby ? I sent him a emotional pm and now he wont talk to me ....


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2015)

TWS said:


> wheres that fucking Ruby ? I sent him a emotional pm and now he wont talk to me ....


Im here my son and i just answered the pm 

Coverage here is on and off since the storms last week im making the most of coverage right now standing on the tower naked holding the phone towards the moon with one finger up my bum...its working well


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2015)

@treemansbuds heres the sideview if its easier ....we got 6 days of awesome sunny weather after that rain shes gonna grow well.
Will get a better pic in a week


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Im here my son and i just answered the pm
> 
> Coverage here is on and off since the storms last week im making the most of coverage right now standing on the tower naked holding the phone towards the moon with one finger up my bum...its working well



Nothing like tuning in .


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2015)

TWS said:


> Nothing like tuning in .


he knows what works best....


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## 757growin (Nov 7, 2015)

TWS said:


> Im defrosting a tub of butter from last years OD right now. Gonna bake & trim & bake  this weekend


Fish are still biting  I'm free this week. I mean I have lots of chores but can take a day off if you wanna head out let me know


----------



## TWS (Nov 7, 2015)

757growin said:


> Fish are still biting  I'm free this week. I mean I have lots of chores but can take a day off if you wanna head out let me know


I was watching the trip on the pacific queen out of fishermans leaving Thursday night. I looked at the offshore report and it was kinda breezy with 11 ft seas but still gonna watch it. Life is about to get a whole lot better and I will have more free time on my hands but need to stay on top of the game . stand by. lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2015)

11 footers just some ripples


----------



## TWS (Nov 7, 2015)

yea but 25 knts don't help.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2015)

TWS said:


> yea but 25 knts don't help.


True dat. How big is the boat?


----------



## TWS (Nov 7, 2015)

88 ft. The thing is the better fishing is on a bank that is 150 miles off shore. I don't want to drop the coin and have the captain not go out there because of a little weather. I don't want to go mess around with the smaller fish south and on the beach.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 7, 2015)

During my Navy tour I always hurled day 1 at sea, then was fine after that. It's something you never get used to whether you are straight out of bootcamp or a 30 year old salt. Going out for one day then coming in would be a bad deal lol. I was the kid who watched while others rode carnival rides, cause I would spray spectators and fellow riders with my lunch if I got on. My 4 years in the Navy were rough. Funny thing is I've never tried meds for the symptoms.


----------



## TWS (Nov 7, 2015)

lol. I fished for many years. got sicker than shit when I was a kid and got on the boats . during my fishing career never had a problem. once I stayed off them for 10 or so years I was right back to heave ho , then it went away again. They have good stuff for it now a days.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2015)

I dont get sea sick. Hung out on a buoy for a week on a 280' supply boat in 25's all the while eating greasy stew while my mate was laying down hurling


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2015)

I was flying off a rig in north sea norwegian sector in 45 fters and they were still working


----------



## TWS (Nov 7, 2015)

Great story !


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 7, 2015)

I had to strap myself to my rack with military style web belts during a cruise around the edges of Hurricane Gilbert in 1988. Guys were literally being tossed from the bunks onto the deck and that third bunk high, mine, was a long fuckin way to the bottom.

Edit: I took a peek out onto the weather decks and one second you couldn't see the sea, then the next second you were looking up a 50 footer. Fuck that shit on a tin can frigate.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2015)

Rode some lower category hurricanes out on a drillship which was built in the 70's. Fkn thing would roll all the way over on its side nearly. Everything in the galley strapped down. Fun times


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 7, 2015)

Lol, I wondered wtf was up with the cups with finger rings in the galley when I first got on. During rough seas somebody would forget to hold their tray or they would sit down a cup and the next thing you knew there was bug juice and chow all over the mess decks lol.


----------



## TWS (Nov 7, 2015)

Only been scared twice. a Hurricane down at Cabo and a rock cod trip up above Point Conception in my teens. The trip above conception behind san Miguel Island , my buddy went to the rack with a couple of packs off matches in his pocket without the packs closed. Rolling around in the rack lit those Mofos. He came flying out of the rack. it burnt the shit out of his leg. That day we had to be careful turning the boat or being caught broadside. That was one of those days when at the bottom of a swell all you seen was water. I think that was a 30 ft day. Fucking captain made me drop the anchor a few times that day. very scary trying to get it back in.


----------



## TWS (Nov 7, 2015)

Try pulling on a tight 2" thick rope on a cat head on a 100 footer and it's moving up and down 30 ft


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 7, 2015)

Going from the top to the bottom of those swells is what I was talking about going from no sea to looking up at sea in a 414 foot boat that felt like a canoe. When going up a ladder it was like one second you had to push with all you had to just make it to the next step, then the next second you can't move your feet fast enough to keep up. It's funny, but after a few days at sea I always walked with my feet spread about two feet apart and still felt like I was rocking back and forth slowly for a few hours.


----------



## TWS (Nov 7, 2015)

imagine bow jumping on something like that and clearing the wheel house.


----------



## TWS (Nov 7, 2015)

just think about when the coast guard jumper jumps into that shit.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 7, 2015)

Monster pair of nuts man is all I can say.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2015)

I got in the bath and hell the waves coming back ....man u had to be there


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I got in the bath and hell the waves coming back ....man u had to be there


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2015)

doublejj said:


>


Exactly


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Exactly


 Crap I'd hate to see the fart bubbles.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> Crap I'd hate to see the fart bubbles.


Cant see em in my 12 person spa


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Cant see em in my 12 person spa


When this house is officially mine in a few months I may sink one of those into the roof. Spa in the garden


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

My scumbag renter neighbor with 15 unfixed cats .
don't get caught sleeping in my pits daytime bed out side. last two weeks
Zack 2 kittys 0
the last one tonight I have seen just barley make it back over the fence teasing my dog. not today.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> My scumbag renter neighbors with 15 unfixed cats .
> don't get caught sleeping in my pits daytime bed out side. last two weeks
> Zack 2 kittys 0
> the last one tonight I have seen just barley make it back over the fence teasing my dog. not today.


I dont fuck around with no cats (even though my youngest girl is a cat, chinese astrolo. and I am a tiger). I have been around dogs all my life and that wont change. Dogs are 1 with you, cats aint, simple


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

dogs or cats, I don't care . Stay in county pet regulations and as Bob Barker always said, " don't forget to spay or neuter your pets"

Don't firkin scratch and ruin my hard paid for vehicles or make my yard and flower planters a litter box to where it smells so fucking bad when you come home.

Animal control knocked on my door one day and hassled me and the rest of the block on dog license. when my son told them about the cat lady they said there is nothing they can do but I can go rent a trap from them and use my own valuable time to come and bring them in. FYou !


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

I should just get up now and make a pot of coffee and smoke a big doobie and hit the trim table. I spent a half day each Friday and Saturday knocking down seconds on two plants still outside. Probably got close to another pound each off of them and still have full turkey bags from the first round. Clones are starting to root and about ready to fire up the lights again. I had an issue with scale and what I think was white flies in the end outside and dried all that flower in the house. Gonna have to do some fumigation indoors before I fire up the rooms. Never had an issue with white flies before but seen some scale last year and worst this year. Gonna have to do some reading on how to control scale and white fly. One thing I noticed is the ants are hearding the scale or something because where there was scale there was ants.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> I should just get up now and make a pot of coffee and smoke a big doobie and hit the trim table. I spent a half day each Friday and Saturday knocking down seconds on two plants still outside. Probably got close to another pound each off of them and still have full turkey bags from the first round. Clones are starting to root and about ready to fire up the lights again. I had an issue with scale and what I think was white flies in the end outside and dried all that flower in the house. Gonna have to do some fumigation indoors before I fire up the rooms. Never had an issue with white flies before but seen some scale last year and worst this year. Gonna have to do some reading on how to control scale and white fly. One thing I noticed is the ants are hearding the scale or something because where there was scale there was ants.


Hell you are as high as me, AWESOME. Seriously you do need to check out SE Asia


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

As soon as the wife gets more vacation time , get the passport thing squared away and I feel confident in my new job as a full time grower we will come over. They don't kidnap americans and that abusia shit right. lol my sovenier is gonna be visting a house of ill repute.... well kinda but not really. I don't need to take the clap home..


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> I should just get up now and make a pot of coffee and smoke a big doobie and hit the trim table. I spent a half day each Friday and Saturday knocking down seconds on two plants still outside. Probably got close to another pound each off of them and still have full turkey bags from the first round. Clones are starting to root and about ready to fire up the lights again. I had an issue with scale and what I think was white flies in the end outside and dried all that flower in the house. Gonna have to do some fumigation indoors before I fire up the rooms. Never had an issue with white flies before but seen some scale last year and worst this year. Gonna have to do some reading on how to control scale and white fly. One thing I noticed is the ants are hearding the scale or something because where there was scale there was ants.


Ants will will take food where they want something to happen or feed so they can eat the shit left behind..notmally where there is ants on any type of chillis aphids normally follow.
When i see any ants on my chilli.plants i spray for aphids eaven if they aint there yey


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2015)

Purple ghost reveg in its 3rd year


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2015)

Note the cut stem in the middle ^^^ this was just a stick in the ground 4 weeks ago


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice lkn chili dude! Got a bunch coming up even some I forgot I planted


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2015)

Couple more pics for chilli freaks im proud of them at the moment ...all revegged chillis and going great from bare stems to this in only 4-5 weeks....


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 8, 2015)

Very nice Ruby. Ill have to try revegging again. I'm making some pickled peter peppers right now!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2015)

Brownie down the hatch, lets get this motherfkn day started!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2015)

6 yr old daughter came home with 2 pieces of newspaper folded into flowers from her teacher, and there were dozen each seeds from some flower inside. She thinks all plants are either flowers or food  and thats the way things are and always will be. Both her and the 3 year old been bugging me to plant, plant, plant. So, Saturday coming will be a good day to throw some flowers down for the kids and daddies flowers down!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2015)

Check him out. Cool fkn dude


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 10, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Check him out. Cool fkn dude


Hes a legend of oz...known about him for years mate hes cool ay....

12 more fucken hours then a first bake session for 7 days ..
Hurry the fuck up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2015)

12 more. you on the downhill slide brother!


----------



## TWS (Nov 10, 2015)

how'd you like to have your own tv show called " seven little johnstons " ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 10, 2015)

Home in time for minutes silence of rememberence for our fallen in all battles.....the last post never fails to get every aussie and their associates and visiting allies to stand to attention.

R.I.P pop would have been 100 this year a true digger in every sence in papa new guinea and the islands against Japanese invasions made it out alive to live in the country he helped keep free.


----------



## codster25 (Nov 10, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Check him out. Cool fkn dude


Yeah this guy has good info and results. I like how he honed his growing skills in prison, time well spent I suppose.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2015)

fuck..im baked I know


----------



## TWS (Nov 11, 2015)

no your not. how do you know ?


----------



## TWS (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Nov 11, 2015)

TWS said:


> how'd you like to have your own tv show called " seven little johnstons " ?



Or seven throbbing members ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2015)

Pic update things looking gd,bit of stretch but i always get that until they hit a metre tall as i have a stealthy spot with a wall on one side.
No flash used so true colour is shown had a few wrigglies munching on the leaves but i expected that after the huge out of season rain we just had.
No fertlizers or teas done as yet as soil is doing its job.
Heres the wonder woman was topped first time yesterday and will be topped multiple times as same as done last year.
Will be taking clones of bottom branches in a month to run under 2k lights.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2015)

Bubblegum..dont really want to top this old classic strain would rather leave natural but will have to watch height shes growing fast


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2015)

SR71 looking great just need to sex it before i upgrade pot size shes growing really nice 
Last pic flash was used to get a close up please be a girl


----------



## 757growin (Nov 11, 2015)

Sr71 at the local air and space museum!


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 11, 2015)

757growin said:


> Sr71 at the local air and space museum!
> View attachment 3540703


Beale Air Force Base "The home of the SR-71 Blackbird " (back in the day) is right next door to Camp Far West. I remember hunting in the wildlife area (Spenceville I think) and staying the night out there watching the SR-71's landing and taking off from Beale in the 80's. 
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2015)

757growin said:


> Sr71 at the local air and space museum!
> View attachment 3540703


Awesome


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2015)

Just visited the guerrilla plant with low expectations but fuck i was proven wrong shes booming ! Looks like the burmese kush and/or ghost train haze will have a new home to go to soon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2015)

Fucking awesome! !!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fucking awesome! !!!!


gave her 10 litre drink of Charlie carp tea today she will love it next week is all great sunny mid hot days


----------



## TWS (Nov 11, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3540740 View attachment 3540741 Just visited the guerrilla plant with low expectations but fuck i was proven wrong shes booming ! Looks like the burmese kush and/or ghost train haze will have a new home to go to soon


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 11, 2015)

You gotta love it when the roots finally fill out enough to actually start taking up enough nutrition to hit that first initial growth burst. Looking first class Ruby!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2015)

yeah smidge felt gd seeing the bush plant away from home surviving and growing well


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2015)

TWS said:


>


a banana on my fucken thread is bad luck all my plants will prob be dead overnite .....u guys don't want banannas on yer boats do ya??


----------



## TWS (Nov 11, 2015)

Fine ! I was feeding your damn guerilla. give me back my nanner then. ,,,,, piss on it !


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2015)

TWS said:


> Fine ! I was feeding your damn guerilla. give me back my nanner then. ,,,,, piss on it !


Hahaha...well if thats the case i damn missed the joke but totally see if now lol


Im not yer mum


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 12, 2015)

This is fast becoming my fave thread. Pure entertainment!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2015)

Was funny last year smidge ol mate we got some cool cats if someones not switched on someone else is right there to keep the laughs going 

Sometimes i forget i even have a plant


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2015)

Lets see some pussy


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice Ruby! You never have problems with the pussy munching on your plants?


----------



## BcDigger (Nov 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Hahaha...well if thats the case i damn missed the joke but totally see if now lol
> 
> 
> Im not yer mum


I thought he was just being a cheeky prick as usual.
Everything is kicking ass ruby. Keep up the good work. I'm glad guerrilla plot is working so far.
@Smidge34 this is my favorite thread too. Crazy fruit 14 15 was a fuckin riot.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> I thought he was just being a cheeky prick as usual.
> Everything is kicking ass ruby. Keep up the good work. I'm glad guerrilla plot is working so far.
> @Smidge34 this is my favorite thread too. Crazy fruit 14 15 was a fuckin riot.


Cheers BC tws has a humour just like mine god help anyone if we get together on a fishing trip in the future 

The guerrilla went down to one plant the dream machine from heavyweight seeds as the orange og thru no fault of its own died off from lack of water early in the heat but i have a burmese kush and ghost train haze at home to go out there in its place when they are a bit stronger and can handle it ...really want to give the orange og a go next season so it will be more than one.The guerilla being where it is is suited to just 2 or 3 at best so im sure that spot will be dedicated to orange og,mad purps and SR71 courtesy of @treemansbuds next season 
As a sidenote i gifted a wonder woman and 2 ultra sours to 3 ppl a few weeks and they all killed them hell...wtf do they do to their plants ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Nice Ruby! You never have problems with the pussy munching on your plants?
> View attachment 3541079


No but there was cat shit in my ammended soil prior to planting so i dug it out and put up a cage so it couldnt get in again...cage came down last week so i could stake the plant after she got smashed in the rain but ill be putting another cage up today 
She dont munch on the plants but i dont like shit in the soil either...i think she finds the area safe from our dog which cant get in to it lol


----------



## TWS (Nov 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3541040 Lets see some pussy





mushroom head said:


> Nice Ruby! You never have problems with the pussy munching on your plants?
> View attachment 3541079


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 12, 2015)

You gotta love how they labeled the hymen "torn" lmao!!!


----------



## Dan Drews (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank god I view this shit at work in a private office..............


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2015)

PERENEUM the bit where u go in hard but miss both holes


----------



## TWS (Nov 12, 2015)

wheres the clitoris ? theres only glans and prepuce of clitoris ? the damn clitoris is missing !


----------



## TWS (Nov 12, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> I thought he was just being a cheeky prick as usual.
> Everything is kicking ass ruby. Keep up the good work. I'm glad guerrilla plot is working so far.
> @Smidge34 this is my favorite thread too. Crazy fruit 14 15 was a fuckin riot.



Crickey sir, crickey.


----------



## TWS (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2015)

TWS said:


>


its crikey mate! fucken yanks


----------



## TWS (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2015)

Went shopping today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3541509 Went shopping today


Fucking A go head brah


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 12, 2015)

That's a nice lineup bro, especially with all the freebies, but MOTHERFUCKER those MK Ultras by TH seeds are crazy high. Dammit man, hope you get a Bj or something man, lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> That's a nice lineup bro, especially with all the freebies, but MOTHERFUCKER those MK Ultras by TH seeds are crazy high. Dammit man, hope you get a Bj or something man, lol.


the mk ultras are all going indoor to find a A grade pheno for a mother


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2015)

I figure 20 bux a seed is ok for certain strains if I can get a mother to feed 4 indoor runs.The wonder womans are just there to buy as I love that smoke and always wanted some blue dream in my possession for an outdoor plant at some stage.The free seeds this time shit all over the last couple months offers so was a good time as any to buy and stock up on quality free seeds...always wanted headband and sour diesel and the bubbas gift is a keeper to.
didn't really need seeds but the neighbor came over and wanted to go halves in an order so I jumped on board he gave me the green light to choose what I thought were good enough and this is it ..woooyeahhh


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2015)

Question....How long does it take when you see balls on a plant newly formed till the stage where it can spread pollen to other plants nearby? Is there a certain average time ?


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 12, 2015)

Very nice seed order! I'll be making one right away, I want 707 headband and a high cbd strain.. and I find it usually takes two weeks after a male shows balls before he is ready to chuck pollen!


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Question....How long does it take when you see balls on a plant newly formed till the stage where it can spread pollen to other plants nearby? Is there a certain average time ?


I pollinated presex flowers on a gal, with presex flowers on a guy, so they can start spewing viable pollen very early, albeit not a lot. Those damn balls seem to open before you know it. We are talking about exactly that and other home pollination techniques on Mohican's Organic section thread. Check it out.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I pollinated presex flowers on a gal, with presex flowers on a guy, so they can start spewing viable pollen very early, albeit not a lot. Those damn balls seem to open before you know it. We are talking about exactly that and other home pollination techniques on Mohican's Organic section thread. Check it out.


will do man..as I work away and I have the sr71 as a regular seed I don't want to be away then get balls by the next day and come home 5 days later to pollen being chucked over the fem seeds that all...its a 6 day window at most if it got balls the day I left till I come home..just playing carefully


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Very nice seed order! I'll be making one right away, I want 707 headband and a high cbd strain.. and I find it usually takes two weeks after a male shows balls before he is ready to chuck pollen!


http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/cbd-crew-cbd-critical-mass-feminised-seeds-3462

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/dinafem-feminised-shark-shock-cbd-seeds-5032


----------



## BcDigger (Nov 13, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3541509 Went shopping today


Not too shabby!


----------



## TWS (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Dan Drews (Nov 13, 2015)

TWS said:


>


NICE NUGGETS! 

That is one nice neat trim job... I wonder if she can bake a pie or make a sandwich.


----------



## Dan Drews (Nov 13, 2015)

Anyone else intrigued by her asymmetrical areolas? 

WAIT .. What a great band name - Asymmetrical Areolas............ just think of the t-shirts.


----------



## 757growin (Nov 13, 2015)

TWS said:


>


I got plates of nugs she can hold after your done with her!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2015)

Dan Drews said:


> Anyone else intrigued by her asymmetrical areolas?
> 
> WAIT .. What a great band name - Asymmetrical Areolas............ just think of the t-shirts.


we can write the name like this and form a death metal band I play guitar


----------



## WV: Jetson (Nov 14, 2015)

Dan Drews said:


> ...I wonder if she can bake a pie or make a sandwich.


Who cares?!


----------



## BcDigger (Nov 14, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> we can write the name like this and form a death metal band I play guitar


I'll be on the double kick


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

Dan Drews said:


> NICE NUGGETS!
> 
> That is one nice neat trim job... I wonder if she can bake a pie or make a sandwich.


Who gives a shit if she can bake a pie or make a sandmich. Go outside for food, hell just eat her


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2015)

Updates in couple green worms after the rains took a liking to the burmese kush but the rest are pretty much untouched..
SR71 final pic with flash on still waiting on sex...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2015)

Wonder woman topped once so far


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2015)

Bubblegum


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice pictures Ruby! I'm going to try and keep up with your grow, not much time to do anything with these 14 hour shifts, hell I've been too exhausted to smoke..


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2015)

BK and GTH nearly ready to transplant elsewhere


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Nice pictures Ruby! I'm going to try and keep up with your grow, not much time to do anything with these 14 hour shifts, hell I've been too exhausted to smoke..


Yeah 14s no good im on 12 hr shifts now i feel lucky


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2015)

They are all looking good man. Nice and green. Im waiting on a karma 24k to sex as well which has a really nice structure.

Out of the 12 beans I put down so far on Saturday all are up with seed sheathe shed in less than 72 hrs, except the 2 wonder woman, haha. Its early yet but a little irritating. If these dont blow it up ill assume i got a shitty batch of seeds.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> They are all looking good man. Nice and green. Im waiting on a karma 24k to sex as well which has a really nice structure.
> 
> Out of the 12 beans I put down so far on Saturday all are up with seed sheathe shed in less than 72 hrs, except the 2 wonder woman, haha. Its early yet but a little irritating. If these dont blow it up ill assume i got a shitty batch of seeds.


Be just typical of my luck to have the ww be a dud for someone else after i talk it up lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2015)

Nah thats not it I am sure. I saw yours and GB's!!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nah thats not it I am sure. I saw yours and GB's!!!!


gotta be a shit batch im thinking hope so ive just ordered 5 more


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice pics Rubes your gals ate lookin fine...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Nice pics Rubes your gals ate lookin fine...


Cheer friend ..if your back that can only mean one thing


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes yer right!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Yes yer right!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Yes yer right!


You didnt get put in jail while you were in the US eh


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 17, 2015)

Lol i have been back and forth between paupa new guinea and Thailand for 2 months now lol thank christ thays done


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

ahh gotcha. Where at in PNG?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 17, 2015)

One trip was training, the other was clients in mining industry. So I'm off next three weeks and I'm just going to tend my garden and chill. My son took care of my garden and despite only being a chilli head he did me proud, no losses all healthy,


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 17, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> ahh gotcha. Where at in PNG?


Sorry I was in Port Moresby at the Grand Papau, honestly it's a scary place. We had to do everything in groups and had a driver take us everywhere. Some of the things I heard really freaked me out, I'm usually a risk taker and explore new places, I was discouraged from doing that.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

I hear ya, get out into the wilds of Angola or Nigeria, about the same. I was on my way there a year or so ago Port Moresby but got cancelled on me.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 17, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hear ya, get out into the wilds of Angola or Nigeria, about the same. I was on my way there a year or so ago Port Moresby but got cancelled on me.


Went to a village that was cool, they did a war dance which was in your face and totally fierce, got to eat some kinda wild bird lol, bought some of their coffee there (unbelievably good from the source) enjoyed that part a lot.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 17, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> You didnt get put in jail while you were in the US eh


Lol Not this time man. 25 years ago we would rather forget about lol.


----------



## mwine87 (Nov 17, 2015)

TWS said:


> I should just get up now and make a pot of coffee and smoke a big doobie and hit the trim table. I spent a half day each Friday and Saturday knocking down seconds on two plants still outside. Probably got close to another pound each off of them and still have full turkey bags from the first round. Clones are starting to root and about ready to fire up the lights again. I had an issue with scale and what I think was white flies in the end outside and dried all that flower in the house. Gonna have to do some fumigation indoors before I fire up the rooms. Never had an issue with white flies before but seen some scale last year and worst this year. Gonna have to do some reading on how to control scale and white fly. One thing I noticed is the ants are hearding the scale or something because where there was scale there was ants.


I had a bunch of scale bugs and ants herding them this summer. DE only temporary fix. It was weird, never seen them prior.


----------



## mwine87 (Nov 17, 2015)

757growin said:


> Sr71 at the local air and space museum!
> View attachment 3540703


There used to be one at March Air Force Base in Riverside County. I think it went back into active duty, cuz it ain't there anymore.


----------



## mwine87 (Nov 17, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Nice Ruby! You never have problems with the pussy munching on your plants?
> View attachment 3541079


Lmfao. My cat used my garden for shelter. My dogs on the other hand, loved eating the fans. We all love greens!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2015)

Im a bit impressed the way plot 2 is going pity the orange og died on me...this is the dream machine here.
2 four week old seedlings are going out next trip.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3545063 Im a bit impressed the way plot 2 is going pity the orange og died on me...this is the dream machine here.
> 2 four week old seedlings are going out next trip.


Damn bro looking good eh


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Damn bro looking good eh


yep surprising me a lil..I can only get out to water every 8-10 days or so and its only had two feeds of Charlie carp juice so far


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2015)

@treemansbuds not showing sex yet should i transplant to next size pot or wait it out till it shows....
I dont see any sign of balls but i dont see any hairs either.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2015)

Last year picked the 50/50 pheno to keep of the wonder woman this year really wanted the indica dom and out of 3 started i picked the right one pretty effin happy


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 17, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3545137 View attachment 3545138 View attachment 3545139 @treemansbuds not showing sex yet should i transplant to next size pot or wait it out till it shows....
> I dont see any sign of balls but i dont see any hairs either.


Depends on the water situation....
If she (it) gets watered often, then leave it, if "it" gets water not so often, then I'd transplant.
Looks healthy!
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 18, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Depends on the water situation....
> If she (it) gets watered often, then leave it, if "it" gets water not so often, then I'd transplant.
> Looks healthy!
> TMB-


Gd answer..he/she can get a water daily if required ill leave it as is then.cheers tmb hope your well


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 18, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Gd answer..he/she can get a water daily if required ill leave it as is then.cheers tmb hope your well


A thought on your gorilla grow.....
There are pellets that you can add to the soil that retains the water. If you can't find those you can use the filling from a diaper (a few diapers). Because I know it's going to get hotter and dryer as the season goes on and more water retention never hurts.
Back to trimming, about 8-10 days left......I see light at the end of the tunnel!
TMB-


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 18, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> A thought on your gorilla grow.....
> There are pellets that you can add to the soil that retains the water. If you can't find those you can use the filling from a diaper (a few diapers). Because I know it's going to get hotter and dryer as the season goes on and more water retention never hurts.
> Back to trimming, about 8-10 days left......I see light at the end of the tunnel!
> TMB-


Water crystals from bunnings!


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 18, 2015)

Polymer crystals! They have saved my ass more than once.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## reza92 (Nov 18, 2015)

seamungus pellets hold 70% of there own weight in water and provide a slow release humic acid


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 18, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> A thought on your gorilla grow.....
> There are pellets that you can add to the soil that retains the water. If you can't find those you can use the filling from a diaper (a few diapers). Because I know it's going to get hotter and dryer as the season goes on and more water retention never hurts.
> Back to trimming, about 8-10 days left......I see light at the end of the tunnel!
> TMB-


already got a 5 litre bag of water crystals from Bunnings in the hole...and im assuming that's whats keeping the girl going well.
@reza92 you know by now im a big fan or neutrog brand products...when I made the soil mix up for the holes at the guerrilla it was basically a 70/15/10/5 mix,good soil/perlite/water crystals/seamungus and rocket fuel pellets (both neutrog) it has had one feed of Charlie carp liquid mixed 50/50 with go go juice (once again neutrog brand)


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 18, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> A thought on your gorilla grow.....
> There are pellets that you can add to the soil that retains the water. If you can't find those you can use the filling from a diaper (a few diapers). Because I know it's going to get hotter and dryer as the season goes on and more water retention never hurts.
> Back to trimming, about 8-10 days left......I see light at the end of the tunnel!
> TMB-


not sure wether mentioned at start of thread but I added 5 litres of water crystals to the hole BUT heres the kicker I nearly emptied the whole bag in one hole and put the dream machine in that hole then orange og in the next with hardly any water crystals at all...and we all know what survived after that ...1 st lesson learnt by myself for the season.
take care of those trimming fingers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 18, 2015)

I got some neutrog stuff here. Rapid raiser and bounce back. Will check on that rocket fuel looks fkn good


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 18, 2015)

I got nuetrog brand rocket fuel,seamungus and kabloom pellets.
Ikabloom is for flowering obviously and a just put a cup of pellets around the plants last season 4 weeks before flowering week cant really say how good it was cos i used maxibloom soluable powder ALL the way thru the grow according to lucas formula for a trial


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 18, 2015)

Seamungus juice just gives a quicker uptake but go go juice is a must ! It acts to break down all the bacteria in soil and pellets etc u put in wat go go juice does in one week takes 4 weeks to do with pellets in the soil but no gogo juice feeds


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 18, 2015)

reza92 said:


> View attachment 3545850
> 
> seamungus pellets hold 70% of there own weight in water and provide a slow release humic acid


I love that stuff


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 18, 2015)

Got some EM1 being made which Ill inject into everything in a few weeks time. Unconventionalfarmer.com


----------



## TWS (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## reza92 (Nov 18, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> already got a 5 litre bag of water crystals from Bunnings in the hole...and im assuming that's whats keeping the girl going well.
> @reza92 you know by now im a big fan or neutrog brand products...when I made the soil mix up for the holes at the guerrilla it was basically a 70/15/10/5 mix,good soil/perlite/water crystals/seamungus and rocket fuel pellets (both neutrog) it has had one feed of Charlie carp liquid mixed 50/50 with go go juice (once again neutrog brand)


nice. i looked at the rocket fuel pellets but decided on the rooster booster pellets instead (also nueutrog) because they where closer to a 1/1/1 npk. its hard to find fertalisers with enough p in bunnings/masters :/


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2015)

Rooster booster looks great to they got a healthy variety for sure


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2015)

Everything looking nice n green great weather for growing 
Wonder woman 1st pic on her second topping today and second pic bubblegum..damn maybe i need to start topping that asap ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2015)

This SR71 leaf structure is looking fantastic so far


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3546764 This SR71 leaf structure is looking fantastic so far


Colour is perfect man


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2015)

shout out to my weed book reading nerd brother from another alien I am floating on the silver kush go aussie


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2015)

was that baked I forgot his name in the last post
@redeyedfrog hahahaha


----------



## TWS (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3546764 This SR71 leaf structure is looking fantastic so far


Grown indoors, the flowers resemble the Goodyear Shoe with the sugar leaves growing away from the center of the plant. It "looks" fast, like the SR71. lol True pleasure to grow.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2015)

Sunday mornings pics hope everyone is well 
Had to start topping the bubblegum today getting to tall at 60-70cm already.Putting it in the 15 gallon as a small seedling didnt help me so lesson learnt...
Not much difference between the ww from this season to last season same time just a bit taller if anything shape wise almost identical.
wonder woman last year and today second pic...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2015)

Bubblegum topped 3 branches just now
Really looking forward to the end flowers on this one


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2015)

And the awesome looking SR71 top view still waiting on it to sex


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Grown indoors, the flowers resemble the Goodyear Shoe with the sugar leaves growing away from the center of the plant. It "looks" fast, like the SR71. lol True pleasure to grow.
> View attachment 3546992


That pic looks kick arse smoke


----------



## freemandrake (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey mate garden is looking great, well on your way for a nice haul 
Hope all is well down your way.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> Hey mate garden is looking great, well on your way for a nice haul
> Hope all is well down your way.


all is gd man ...hows your WW looking mate?
weather gd up your way at the moment?


----------



## TWS (Nov 21, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3547939 And the awesome looking SR71 top view still waiting on it to sex



What a rip snorter !


----------



## TWS (Nov 21, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3547933 View attachment 3547936 Sunday mornings pics hope everyone is well
> Had to start topping the bubblegum today getting to tall at 60-70cm already.Putting it in the 15 gallon as a small seedling didnt help me so lesson learnt...
> Not much difference between the ww from this season to last season same time just a bit taller if anything shape wise almost identical.
> wonder woman last year and today second pic...



She looks like a stunned mullet !


----------



## doublejj (Nov 21, 2015)

They are looking nice Ruby...


----------



## TWS (Nov 21, 2015)

rube, you need to add some boobs every time you write WW. I keep thinking it's white widow.


----------



## TWS (Nov 21, 2015)

757 and I will be here tomorrow


----------



## TWS (Nov 21, 2015)

TWS said:


>



Rube can you bring me a Dingo when you come to the BBQ ? they firkin catch sharks !


----------



## TWS (Nov 21, 2015)

guess Rube's is busy tonight


----------



## TWS (Nov 21, 2015)

wheres your grow at redeyefrog ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2015)

TWS said:


> 757 and I will be here tomorrow


Fuck yeah i would be to if i was within 200 ks of yas


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2015)

TWS said:


> Rube can you bring me a Dingo when you come to the BBQ ? they firkin catch sharks !


My mate has one as a pet ill try n get some pics


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2015)

TWS said:


> wheres your grow at redeyefrog ?


Yeah @redeyedfrog throw us some pics


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2015)

@redeyedfrog should i show the lads the pic of your wife naked u text me...no i wouldnt do that...
But heres mine 
Shit im drunk again...never fucken learn


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 22, 2015)

My grow!!!


----------



## freemandrake (Nov 22, 2015)

WW is good bud I will get some pics of the setup next time I'm out its pretty neat, getting bloody hot up here what's it like down your way. Started a new job a couple weeks ago I picked the wrong time of year to get out the a/c cab excavator lol


----------



## freemandrake (Nov 22, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> View attachment 3548207 View attachment 3548208 View attachment 3548209 View attachment 3548210
> My grow!!!


What's in the lineup, looks good.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> View attachment 3548207 View attachment 3548208 View attachment 3548209 View attachment 3548210
> My grow!!!


Looking good brah


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2015)

Love that plant in the basil red !!
Looking great mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> WW is good bud I will get some pics of the setup next time I'm out its pretty neat, getting bloody hot up here what's it like down your way. Started a new job a couple weeks ago I picked the wrong time of year to get out the a/c cab excavator lol


Had a hot week but medium heat this week awesome...


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 22, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> What's in the lineup, looks good.


Mmmmm bubblegum, 2× ghost of leeroy, 2x ghost train haze, grizzly purple kush, echidna cough, critical sensi star, Mango tango, and I'm too stoned to remember that last one lol! I'll get back to you lol...


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 22, 2015)

Oh yeah 5th element, good balance between indica and sativas.
Critical sensi star gets a mixed bag of reviews


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 22, 2015)

Excited about bubblegum, 5th element, ghost of leeroy, GTH, purple kush, my strain ive grown twice now so I know how good that little indica hybrid is she is tangerine kush×dinachem×silver kush, fruity and spicy. Rubes dropped a couple in the ground I think. Anyways will be nice to taste her without seeds.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2015)

Which ones are the Ghost of Lee Roy?

Because I am a fucking maniac who has no job atm
On the go:

Oldest are 4× Sensi Shiva Skunk, 1× TGA Chernobyl, 1× Barneys Farm Critical Kush, 1× WOS SA Kwazulu, & VN Sativa

Next set is 2× TGA Chernobyl, 1× TGA Dr Who, 1× Karma 24k White Gold, 1× VN Sativa, and 1x unknown.

Newest is 2× Auto Seeds Auto Chemdog, 2× Nirvana Wonder Woman, 3× Karma Headbanger, 2× TGA Conspiracy Kush, 2× Gage Green Good Ideas, 1× WOS Pakistan Valley, 3× Connoisseur Rainbow Jones,
2x Karma Wheres My Bike, 2x Norstar Genetics Sugar Kiss, 2x Sincity Seeds Sinfully Sour, 2x TGA Chernobyl, 1x Gage Green Mindscape, 1× HSO 707 Headband, 2x Cambodian Sativa

Plus a shitload of chilis herbs veggies and some sour fruits

Started Sept with planting every waxxing crescent moon following


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 22, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Which ones are the Ghost of Lee Roy?
> 
> Because I am a fucking maniac who has no job atm
> On the go:
> ...


Far out bro thats a lineup you got going! 
Like me last year lol. Couldn't sleep at night but it was fun. Here's leeroy


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 22, 2015)

Leeroy is my hero lol!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Excited about bubblegum, 5th element, ghost of leeroy, GTH, purple kush, my strain ive grown twice now so I know how good that little indica hybrid is she is tangerine kush×dinachem×silver kush, fruity and spicy. Rubes dropped a couple in the ground I think. Anyways will be nice to taste her without seeds.


I didnt pop any echidnas mate just a burmese kush and ghost train haze...already gave away 4 seedlings cos i had to many


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I didnt pop any echidnas mate just a burmese kush and ghost train haze...already gave away 4 seedlings cos i had to many


Hahaha whats too many?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> View attachment 3548624
> Far out bro thats a lineup you got going!
> Like me last year lol. Couldn't sleep at night but it was fun. Here's leeroy


Aint losing no sleep here . Leeroy looks good eh.

Waiting on fucking jobs atm so as long as I am home this fits. Keeps me busy and not thinkinh about bullshit too much


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hahaha whats too many?


To many is more than 2 in my region lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2015)

Dream machine plot 2


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 22, 2015)

Top pic is babies
1 ghost of leeroy
2 grizzly purple kush
3 echidna cough
4 mango tango
5 bubblegum
6 ghost train haze


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> To many is more than 2 in my region lol


Fucking prohibition cunts


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3548831 View attachment 3548832 Does anyone else look at a plant that they hope is a female daily to check sex ?
> Even every 5 or 6 hrs lol


Lol i think we all do lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fucking prohibition cunts


Hence why plot 2 is going...3 there by next week but that will be it 
2 at home 3 if the sr71 is female


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2015)

And if plot 2 is a keeper next season is all of @treemansbuds seeds 
Orange og
Mad purps
Alpha diesel 
SR71 
grand master


----------



## TWS (Nov 22, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> View attachment 3548624
> Far out bro thats a lineup you got going!
> Like me last year lol. Couldn't sleep at night but it was fun. Here's leeroy



crikey, what a little bewdy.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3548831 View attachment 3548832 Does anyone else look at a plant that they hope is a female daily to check sex ?
> Even every 5 or 6 hrs lol


More


----------



## TWS (Nov 22, 2015)

don't. it'll make you go blind


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Is RIU functioning ok or is it fucked today?


Now and then it said page not found...stoned riu


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2015)

Does anyone else look at a plant that they hope is a female daily to check sex ?
Even every 5 or 6 hrs lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2015)

Is RIU functioning ok or is it fucked today?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3548831 View attachment 3548832 Does anyone else look at a plant that they hope is a female daily to check sex ?
> Even every 5 or 6 hrs lol


Im treating this sr71 like a bitch so i upgraded her to a bigger pot today was starting to slow with not much more room left shes gonna go nuts now...well i dont want nuts crikey


----------



## freemandrake (Nov 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3548831 View attachment 3548832 Does anyone else look at a plant that they hope is a female daily to check sex ?
> Even every 5 or 6 hrs lol


Take a cut if it's ready bro, looks killer male or female


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> Take a cut if it's ready bro, looks killer male or female


Just a bit longer for a cut but if shes fem im gonna run her indoor 
Just got to me holiday house these jars are wonder woman been curing since 8th of april ...this is what you got to look forward to with that strain full sun u will get bigger and even denser buds than i did


----------



## freemandrake (Nov 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3549054 View attachment 3549055
> Just a bit longer for a cut but if shes fem im gonna run her indoor
> Just got to me holiday house these jars are wonder woman been curing since 8th of april ...this is what you got to look forward to with that strain full sun u will get bigger and even denser buds than i did


Sticky dank! She is in a 400 and loving life, enjoy your holidays


----------



## getawaymountain (Nov 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3548831 View attachment 3548832 Does anyone else look at a plant that they hope is a female daily to check sex ?
> Even every 5 or 6 hrs lol


ya I sure do


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3548831 View attachment 3548832 Does anyone else look at a plant that they hope is a female daily to check sex ?
> Even every 5 or 6 hrs lol


@ruby When did you put her down? I have had Dr Who and 24k show sex from my October set already . I check every fuckin hour since Im sitting up there anyway


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> Sticky dank! She is in a 400 and loving life, enjoy your holidays


Holy cow a 400..she gonna be a 3-4 lber


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> @ruby When did you put her down? I have had Dr Who and 24k show sex from my October set already . I check every fuckin hour since Im sitting up there anyway


I cracked the seed last week of sept i think and went from.a seedling container to a small pot (the black one in pics ) about 1st week of oct so from the 2nd true set of leaves i would guess its 6-7 weeks from then to now...any day she should show tmb said he got his to show from 6 weeks on average 
Its in the next size pot from yest ill be home later to check


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I cracked the seed last week of sept i think and went from.a seedling container to a small pot (the black one in pics ) about 1st week of oct so from the 2nd true set of leaves i would guess its 6-7 weeks from then to now...any day she should show tmb said he got his to show from 6 weeks on average
> Its in the next size pot from yest ill be home later to check


Waiting on that SR to show.......
Finished up my harvest (scissor trimming done, lots of curing still) on Sunday. 6 weeks of 10-14 hrs of daily trimming. Glad it's over!
TMB-


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 23, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Waiting on that SR to show.......
> Finished up my harvest (scissor trimming done, lots of curing still) on Sunday. 6 weeks of 10-14 hrs of daily trimming. Glad it's over!
> TMB-


Oh god yer poor back!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Waiting on that SR to show.......
> Finished up my harvest (scissor trimming done, lots of curing still) on Sunday. 6 weeks of 10-14 hrs of daily trimming. Glad it's over!
> TMB-


Glad your done tmb makes me laugh i only had 8 hrs trimming last year max.
If its curing your safe i like that.
Wont be long now was nearly rootbound the sr71 she will love the upgrade its a third bigger than last im sure she will be fem in the next week or so ..got some purple showing did u ever get that around the area where it sexes ? 
Ill get a pic shortly if i can


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2015)

Hell just thought of it again...6 weeks is a lot of work


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Hell just thought of it again...6 weeks is a lot of work


EVERY FUCKEN DAY for 6 straight weeks ( Fridays I got off @ 5:00pm to watch my son's high school football games). And that's with 1-2 and sometimes 3 helpers as well. I wet trim everything, so it's very time consuming, but the product looks nice and is top notch!
TMB-.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> EVERY FUCKEN DAY for 6 straight weeks ( Fridays I got off @ 5:00pm to watch my son's high school football games). And that's with 1-2 and sometimes 3 helpers as well. I wet trim everything, so it's very time consuming, but the product looks and is top notch!
> TMB-.


I believe that tmb no point growing quality then trimming like a blind man with alzeimers....
Heres the sr71 notice where it wants to sex they are going a bit purple ?
Its not real obvious but its there.She (i know it will be ) is in a new pot before final transplant


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2015)

Noticing the growth every day now its a cool time in the veg period..top like mad and still see new height and width every day...i love this plant 
Bubblegum


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2015)

WW identical as same time last year but definitely more fatter indica shape to leaves


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2015)

The burmese kush is really growing fast going to need to be put out plot 2 asap shes outgrown her starter pot almost


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3549628 View attachment 3549629 View attachment 3549630
> I believe that tmb no point growing quality then trimming like a blind man with alzeimers....
> *Heres the sr71 notice where it wants to sex they are going a bit purple ?*
> Its not real obvious but its there.She (i know it will be ) is in a new pot before final transplant


It is the "SR-71 Purple Kush" after all.
TMB-


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 23, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> EVERY FUCKEN DAY for 6 straight weeks ( Fridays I got off @ 5:00pm to watch my son's high school football games). And that's with 1-2 and sometimes 3 helpers as well. I wet trim everything, so it's very time consuming, but the product looks nice and is top notch!
> TMB-.


Yeah i did 8 lbs wet last year and other was a bitch but the end result is 3.5 lbs of really lovely bud. Wet trim is the only way to go in my opinion.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3549635 The burmese kush is really growing fast going to need to be put out plot 2 asap shes outgrown her starter pot almost


That's gonna be a big bitch


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Yeah i did 8 lbs wet last year and other was a bitch but the end result is 3.5 lbs of really lovely bud. Wet trim is the only way to go in my opinion.


I only wet trim...then when I take buds out of curing jars I just pull off any leaf I don't want in my bowl


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 24, 2015)

Fimmed all my big girls today after first top and @ruby fruit gave me advice on it too. Watched some youtube vids and did some reading till it sorta made sense how I was going to do it and what the endgame was. Also upsized ghost of leeroy and 5th element.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice work red...i got @TWS mum here


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2015)

I reckon u got an even better start than last yr REF even with those few that died on ya


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 24, 2015)

Speaking of Ghost of Leeroy that girl is purple, I know it's genes are purple but ive never seen anything like it. I've used epsom salts and some neutrog trace elements but still purple after 2 weeks, actually the purple has really set in now. The plant is very healthy looking so I'm just gonna roll with it unless one of you tell me I need to do something about it. Cheers


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I reckon u got an even better start than last yr REF even with those few that died on ya


Thanks dude, I had no idea what I was doing last year lol but I'm a year wiser but still don't know squat, but I'm sure I'll be a better grower this year with all I learned last season.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2015)

My strawberry blue had purple stems last year from the start but only on the leaf stems but all the way thru flower as well...

I aint no genius but i would say you got an awesome pheno going there mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I only wet trim...then when I take buds out of curing jars I just pull off any leaf I don't want in my bowl


I only like wet trim too. Too dry and rubs the skin off. Oh that fkn trim


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> My strawberry blue had purple stems last year from the start but only on the leaf stems but all the way thru flower as well...
> 
> I aint no genius but i would say you got an awesome pheno going there mate


I'm gonna go with that just because it would be awesome!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)

Another batch of special brownies percolating in the oven. Ready for space travel


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)

Sitting in the garden of eden puffing on the pax. Aus and VN too fkn close, and cheap not to visit each other. Will think more on this 1 once the j.o.b. is happening. Could do some International bbq.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 24, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Another batch of special brownies percolating in the oven. Ready for space travel


Here this'll help you along!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Here this'll help you along!


One of my fav songs along with cemetery gates and walk...
Best band ive seen live r.i.p dime


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sitting in the garden of eden puffing on the pax. Aus and VN too fkn close, and cheap not to visit each other. Will think more on this 1 once the j.o.b. is happening. Could do some International bbq.


We were discussing a bbq in aust last yr didnt eventuate but never say never


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> We were discussing a bbq in aust last yr didnt eventuate but never say never


World BBQ, next level shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)

We are people of the earth man....I guess I should have been born way fuckin back, I really appreciate those old times, like real olde times


----------



## TWS (Nov 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3549753 Nice work red...i got @TWS mum here



Hey, whered you get the pickled pussies from ? Been harvesting midgets ehy ?


----------



## TWS (Nov 24, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Fimmed all my big girls today after first top and @ruby fruit gave me advice on it too. Watched some youtube vids and did some reading till it sorta made sense how I was going to do it and what the endgame was. Also upsized ghost of leeroy and 5th element.View attachment 3549747View attachment 3549748 View attachment 3549749 View attachment 3549750 View attachment 3549751


 Topped = successfully done Fim = Fuck I missed


----------



## doublejj (Nov 24, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> We are people of the earth man....I guess I should have been born way fuckin back, I really appreciate those old times, like real olde times


These are the 'Good ol Days'......


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 24, 2015)

This movie me @21 and LSD, need I say more?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 24, 2015)

I forgot how much I loved this guy growing up, Joe Walsh too! But Dons a mad genius.


----------



## TWS (Nov 24, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> This movie me @21 and LSD, need I say more?



great movie


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 24, 2015)

TWS said:


> great movie


Did you see heavy metal 2000?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 24, 2015)

Ok so if there was a comicon in Australia I'd be there!
Star Wars tragic!


----------



## TWS (Nov 24, 2015)

don't think so.


----------



## TWS (Nov 24, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Ok so if there 2qs a comic on in Australia I'd be there!
> Star Wars tragic!View attachment 3550444



star wars nerds are one of a kind. lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 24, 2015)

TWS said:


> don't think so.


Dont


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 24, 2015)

TWS said:


> star wars nerds are one of a kind. lol


As long as they don't mess it up again I'll be in heaven lol!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 25, 2015)

Loved star wars absoloutely hated star trek..loved battlestar Galactica


----------



## TWS (Nov 25, 2015)

your different though Rube.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 25, 2015)

Loved this shit!


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 25, 2015)

My dad fucking hated it so bad that BG was responsible for me getting my first TV in my bedroom. He bought me an old Zenith that took like a minute for the picture to come on and it smelled bad until it warmed up, but damn it, if you went outside and moved the pole around to really bring in one of the 3 fuzzy channels you get when you lived in bumfucked Kentucky in 1978 -- redneck antenna rotator -- there was nothing better at the time, or so I thought.


----------



## TWS (Nov 25, 2015)

it was a good show.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 25, 2015)

Sorry BG was so shit lol! 
No wonder your dad bought a TV for yer room lol. My wife loves BG and I have to go to the bedroom to watch something else. I'll make her site through star wars but lol!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 25, 2015)

TWS said:


> your different though Rube.


I think I just tasted my own vomit lol!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 25, 2015)

TWS said:


> your different though Rube.


Always have been


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 25, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Sorry BG was so shit lol!
> No wonder your dad bought a TV for yer room lol. My wife loves BG and I have to go to the bedroom to watch something else. I'll make her site through star wars but lol!


You must be talking the 2006, newer bullshit, pansy ass version.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 25, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> You must be talking the 2006, newer bullshit, pansy ass version.


I never watched any of the newer BG it was all the older pre 90s stuff


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 25, 2015)

Back when john pertwee was dr who


----------



## TWS (Nov 25, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3548831 View attachment 3548832 Does anyone else look at a plant that they hope is a female daily to check sex ?
> Even every 5 or 6 hrs lol



check it

https://www.screenyourgreen.com/?utm_campaign=rollitup-q4-2015&utm_source=rollitup&utm_medium=banner&utm_content=banner1


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 25, 2015)

$25 a pop? Lol, fuck that shit and just grow/cross strains that show in 4 weeks.


----------



## TWS (Nov 25, 2015)

lol. thought it said 9.99 ? yea and what if it's wrong and your trashing your females ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 25, 2015)

I think that's just for the kit, then it's $25 a pop. Damn, that's $35 if I'm reading it right. 



> Before mailing the plant imprints to us, register your kit's Lot ID number, select the plants you want tested, and pay for the tests. Each test is $24.99. You have the option to pay for 1 or up to 10 plant tests in a given kit


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2015)

Buy femmed seeds....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2015)

TWS said:


> lol. thought it said 9.99 ? yea and what if it's wrong and your trashing your females ?


so TWS are you ready to rent 20acres up here in NorCal & rage it next season? We'll put up a greenhouse & you'll pull 200K your first season.....you ain't getting any younger bro


----------



## TWS (Nov 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> so TWS are you ready to rent 20acres up here in NorCal & rage it next season? We'll put up a greenhouse & you'll pull 200K your first season.....you ain't getting any younger bro


 I would like to talk more about this off line sir.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2015)

TWS said:


> I would like to talk more about this off line sir.


your coming to the bbq right?....


----------



## TWS (Nov 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> your coming to the bbq right?....


 I was still undecided on that one yet.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2015)

TWS said:


> I was still undecided on that one yet.


It's never too early to get the season started....I'm picking up next seasons clones at the BBQ......


----------



## TWS (Nov 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> It's never too early to get the season started....I'm picking up next seasons clones at the BBQ......


 well you sure got my ear. just a little busy with my new job and all and trying to put my new life into play here . I would like to make it to the BBQ but time might be better spent coming up to spend some time up there with you and hashing this out. it's a big move but you know that's my dream. I just have a lot of questions and what if's . I still have plenty of time to decide if I can make the BBQ chances are I will and you have got my attention sir. I still look at that add you sent me and think about it every day. I still haven't had a chance to read the new law stuff and how it will all play out. Im wet behind the ears on something like this. Kinda why I want to work up there for a season to figure it all out.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2015)

TWS said:


> well you sure got my ear. just a little busy with my new job and all and trying to put my new life into play here . I would like to make it to the BBQ but time might be better spent coming up to spend some time up there with you and hashing this out. it's a big move but you know that's my dream. I just have a lot of questions and what if's . I still have plenty of time to decide if I can make the BBQ chances are I will and you have got my attention sir. I still look at that add you sent me and think about it every day. I still haven't had a chance to read the new law stuff and how it will all play out. Im wet behind the ears on something like this. Kinda why I want to work up there for a season to figure it all out.


even with the new law, they are leaving medical alone. You just won't be able to grow 99 on a hillside. However you can still pull 2 or 3 harvest a year from a greenhouse.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 25, 2015)

TWS said:


> well you sure got my ear. just a little busy with my new job and all and trying to put my new life into play here . I would like to make it to the BBQ but time might be better spent coming up to spend some time up there with you and hashing this out. it's a big move but you know that's my dream. I just have a lot of questions and what if's . I still have plenty of time to decide if I can make the BBQ chances are I will and you have got my attention sir. I still look at that add you sent me and think about it every day. I still haven't had a chance to read the new law stuff and how it will all play out. Im wet behind the ears on something like this. Kinda why I want to work up there for a season to figure it all out.


Its easy for someone to say u should go for it...and thats what i would say get out of your comfort zone and maybe give it a try go...
Im at the age (early 40s ) where im trying to figure how i can leave my job and make the same money so i can stop working at a younger age .


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 25, 2015)

Fuck if i was real ballsy i would throw 25-50k to jj as an investment and sit back ...but wheres the fun in that


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Fuck if i was real ballsy i would throw 25-50k to jj as an investment and sit back ...but wheres the fun in that




Put a greenhouse on each parcel, have 2 separate farms & pay this off in 1 season....

https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/reb/5311159136.html


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2015)

looks like a good deal....

https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/reb/5292358984.html


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2015)

This one's just above Camp Far West lake....

https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/reo/5329469324.html


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2015)

I might have to look at this one......

https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/reb/5329257107.html


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2015)

This is a good deal.....

https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/reb/5329255224.html


----------



## 757growin (Nov 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> even with the new law, they are leaving medical alone. You just won't be able to grow 99 on a hillside. However you can still pull 2 or 3 harvest a year from a greenhouse.


Six figures is easily attainable running multiple harvests like this. Especially if you are working by yourself I heard in so cal those green houses are optional to get your harvest in.


----------



## 757growin (Nov 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> This one's just above Camp Far West lake....
> 
> https://goldcountry.craigslist.o
> 
> ...


Kinda 
I like that well. Is 80k an acre the going rate up there?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2015)

Right next to Camp Far West......

https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/reb/5310756875.html


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2015)

757growin said:


> Kinda
> I like that well. Is 80k an acre the going rate up there?


it's all over the map....you have to do some leg work...owner financing is HUGE!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2015)

Most of the good deals are for raw land off the grid. You pretty mush have to ruff it & carve it out for yourself....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2015)

Prop 215 friendly rental....

https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/apa/5330780998.html


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> This is a good deal.....
> 
> https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/reb/5329255224.html


I'm thinking of relocating back to the US and I could afford that easily, would love to do something like this if I had someone who knew how to do it properly.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 25, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> I'm thinking of relocating back to the US and I could afford that easily, would love to do something like this if I had someone who knew how to do it properly.


What are you smoking on dude hahaha? Relocating back? To each their own but I can honestly and forcefully say, "FUCK THAT"


----------



## freemandrake (Nov 25, 2015)

3500 a lb here why would you want to go anywhere lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 25, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> 3500 a lb here why would you want to go anywhere lol


Cuz you cant have a legal farm here lol


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> 3500 a lb here why would you want to go anywhere lol


You can make up for it with volume here.......


----------



## freemandrake (Nov 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> You can make up for it with volume here.......
> View attachment 3550932


Fair call lol I was just sturing the pot, how has the Season been up at lone oak?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 25, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Cuz you cant have a legal farm here lol


I will continue the illegal route before I go back to that bullshit. Oh wait, thats what I am doing


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 26, 2015)

freemandrake said:


> Fair call lol I was just sturing the pot, how has the Season been up at lone oak?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 26, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> View attachment 3551112


Kinky.
Theres a small town nearby that everyone is related to everyone lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> View attachment 3551112


Thats some Arkansas or Mississippi shit there


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 26, 2015)

Yo its thanksgiving ..have a happy one then yeah ?


----------



## IamDonna (Nov 26, 2015)

Nice forest doublejj


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3551291 Yo its thanksgiving ..have a happy one then yeah ?


Have a happy thanksgiving Ruby!
TMB-


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 26, 2015)

A couple visiting Africa saw this cheetah chasing a gazelle and she said if the gazelle survives you get a blowjob!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 26, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> A couple visiting Africa saw this cheetah chasing a gazelle and she said if the gazelle survives you get a blowjob!


Hahaha i needed that video after knocking of nite shift just now


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 26, 2015)

My little babies this morning enjoying the sun!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 26, 2015)

Looking awesome man starting to take off


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 26, 2015)

Had another baby this morning too.
My grandaughter Charlotte Marie! Feeling so proud! Had to watch Ted to weed through the white trash names lol!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 26, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Had another baby this morning too.
> My grandaughter Charlotte Marie! Feeling so proud! Had to watch Ted to weed through the white trash names lol!
> View attachment 3551484


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2015)

Congrats there dude. Sons daughter?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 26, 2015)

Daughters daughter lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2015)

Just found these

Angola 07. I would be that fat boy on left ha. Kissame National Park. Few weeks before I came to Nam for 1st time


----------



## TWS (Nov 26, 2015)

After being married for 25 years I'm gonna put my money on the Gazelle.


----------



## TWS (Nov 27, 2015)

Bro


----------



## TWS (Nov 27, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> View attachment 3551568



Grampy


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Nov 28, 2015)

What happened to wooten and unspecified ?


----------



## 757growin (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2015)

TWS said:


> What happened to wooten and unspecified ?


They went with s'mantra and jbird


----------



## TWS (Nov 28, 2015)

what is this ?


----------



## 757growin (Nov 28, 2015)

TWS said:


> what is this ?


Giant land crabs. Got the pics from an article called 24 reasons not to go to Australia. Lols


----------



## TWS (Nov 28, 2015)

757growin said:


> Giant land crabs. Got the pics from an article called 24 reasons not to go to Australia. Lols



That is crazy. After knowing Rube you'd think you've seen everything. Like a huge Hermit crab.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2015)

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/wa/a/26145941/crustacean-pilgrimage-of-epic-proportions/


----------



## TWS (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks bro.  Great info.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2015)

One more shift then im cutting loose


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 29, 2015)

Hey ruby! You have grown barneys farm lsd before? I acquired a clone from my buddy. He is still very new to growing and it did not perform that well, he grew it outdoors though which I think was a mistake with the super short season we have. I'm excited to see how she does indoors for me!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Hey ruby! You have grown barneys farm lsd before? I acquired a clone from my buddy. He is still very new to growing and it did not perform that well, he grew it outdoors though which I think was a mistake with the super short season we have. I'm excited to see how she does indoors for me!


I havnt but i think it was lickalotapus or freemandrake that did last season and it was an awesome plant done outdoors but with a normal length season..i actually had that pencilled instead of my bubblegum but the lsd wilted and died early on cos i didnt water on a extreme unexpected day thats all.
Its still on my wish list to do after season it grown in conditions like mine last year 
I think u will be gd with it indoors but ive never seen an indoor one


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 29, 2015)

Awesome I can't wait! I've seen pictures online and it looks like an amazing plant. I'll be sure to post pictures.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2015)

Yeah this one had a mix of colours i think .
.hopefully one of the guys i mentioned shows some pics


----------



## treemansbuds (Nov 29, 2015)

That SR-71 must be showing sex by now. You @ work or home?
I curious as fuck.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> That SR-71 must be showing sex by now. You @ work or home?
> I curious as fuck.
> TMB-


Im curious to tmb..im.on way home as i post been away for nearly a week...hopefully SHE is showing when i get home it will be the first thing i do ill post progress up


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> That SR-71 must be showing sex by now. You @ work or home?
> I curious as fuck.
> TMB-


Also 2 of your orange ogs are elsewhere growing i need to find out sex on them to


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2015)

Wheaton completed the pass wtf ?
I dont understand...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2015)

So here we are @tmb the SR71 is looking great tjis is the only pic i could get that worries me ...should i be ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2015)

And heres more of the sr71 man it looks great and smells nice on a stem rub..


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2015)

Bubblegum approx 70cm


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2015)

Wonder woman topped approx 55cm
Well.on my way to making this a wide arsed bush like last season


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2015)

Burmese kush in right and ghost train haze on left...i fed these my first ever try of maxsea half strength last week to get em strong early in small pots and the colour shows me it worked


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2015)

Bit of early leaf miner worm damage havnt sprayed for anything yet as there is none left around now we are getting hotter weather but i will treat the next few days when it is cool enough to


----------



## TWS (Nov 29, 2015)

best album ever. you should listen


----------



## TWS (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2015)

TWS said:


> best album ever. you should listen


Ill download it now and listen to it in the way to the beach shack in a few hrs


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2015)

TWS said:


> best album ever. you should listen


I teally enjoyed the 2 songs i put on the harvest bbq cd last dec


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2015)

Dream machine plot 2
Really windy and dry today and shes taking it well this plant if i can keep it healthy only visiting it once every 8-12 days is gonna be fire im sure and a nice yielder 
Its nearly a metre tall at 6 weeks old from 1st set of leaves


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3553922 Dream machine plot 2
> Really windy and dry today and shes taking it well this plant if i can keep it healthy only visiting it once every 8-12 days is gonna be fire im sure and a nice yielder
> Its nearly a metre tall at 6 weeks old from 1st set of leaves


Looking fkn good mate!


----------



## TWS (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)

TWS said:


>


Grew up on too short. Fkn funny seeing him now. Will give a listen


----------



## doublejj (Nov 29, 2015)

Kiss Cali for me please.........


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Kiss Cali for me please.........


I have a hundred times already in the few hrs ive been back home will send u a cool beach pic later today jj...

AND a shout out to @partlycloudy !! Look wat arrived 2 hrs after we spoke today you my friend are a gd person im gonna read all these while im ripping wonder womans into my.lungs tonite !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2015)

Great day home again and recieved parcel no 2


----------



## partlycloudy (Nov 29, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3553981
> I have a hundred times already in the few hrs ive been back home will send u a cool beach pic later today jj...
> 
> AND a shout out to @partlycloudy !! Look wat arrived 2 hrs after we spoke today you my friend are a gd person im gonna read all these while im ripping wonder womans into my.lungs tonite !!


Awesome glad they made it to you enjoy the good laughs 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3553987 Great day home again and recieved parcel no 2


Nice


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)

TWS said:


>


Hell I still know the fucking words haha hilarious


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2015)

Mfkn brownies down the hatch! Let the games begin


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 30, 2015)

Wooyeah baked and enjoying the free country on the beach with bbq and family beers and laughs bongs and laughing


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 30, 2015)

Have you Aussie growers tried this place? I ran across a link for them in seedbanks section and tagged Ruby in it, but decided to post the link here too. 

http://cannabisseedsforsale.com/brands/southern-star-seeds


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 30, 2015)

Here's my girls goin and growin! Seamungus is the shiz!


----------



## TWS (Nov 30, 2015)

I can see where you missed your fim.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> I can see where you missed your fim.


Yeah me 2 I'm topping from now on, I'll master that technique first I think before I try fim again, maybe next year. I love the idea that I keep learning so much new stuff each each season


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 30, 2015)

The other lesson I've learned is use fresh soil, I am battling a sulfur deficiency and have to use liquid sulfur and plenty of trace elements until I upsize otherwise my plants are going to go highlighter yellow and die. When i upsized again to my 30 gal airpots  I'm going with new soil and lesson learned.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> The other lesson I've learned is use fresh soil, I am battling a sulfur deficiency and have to use liquid sulfur and plenty of trace elements until I upsize otherwise my plants are going to go highlighter yellow and die. When i upsized again to my 30 gal airpots  I'm going with new soil and lesson learned.


As long as you keep amending your soil its fine. You have to add amendments if you want to keep it living.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 30, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> As long as you keep amending your soil its fine. You have to add amendments if you want to keep it living.


I ammended it with manure, kelp, Lyme, blood n bone, potash, fish bits, and fresh soil, the babies are growing in what was not ammended because I didn't prep my soil earlier, needless to say I've got a problem I just have to deal with until I upsize. But on the upside at least I'm at the stage where I can see a problem identify it diagnose and rectify in some instances, if not I can always rely on research or you guys. Anyways I'm pretty confident I'll get a great result this season. Got 3.5 lbs last year and goal is to double my harvest this season.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2015)

I got ya. Loving my new mix. Local promix, red lava rock (local from central highlands), neem cake pellets, & water in with fish hydroslate and unsulphured bs molasses. Also foliar and drench with aloe and feed some with fresh coconut water.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 30, 2015)

People that smoke my herbs think it's fire,
Funny thing is I watch what some of what a few of you grow and know I'm years behind, but I will get there. Just a few more seasons and it will happen for me.
Determined!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Nov 30, 2015)

Meanwhile in Australia


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 30, 2015)

Seamungus is wicked ay ref...just be careful not leave any pellets touching the main stem i work on a 2cm ring of no pellets just to spare the main stem of any possible burn etc
Might not happen but if it does yer fucked so better to prevent that happening in the first place


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 30, 2015)

Meanwhile in australia part 2........


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2015)

Seen this?

http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/may/20/australias-norfolk-island-to-export-high-grade-medicinal-cannabis-to-canada


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Seen this?
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/may/20/australias-norfolk-island-to-export-high-grade-medicinal-cannabis-to-canada


yep..they been doing trials in those areas for the past 24 months so it was ready to unleash once the government gave the all clear for 100% production.If I remember right those islands while classed as part or close to Australia don't fall under the commonwealth region so hence the trial could be done without much red tape at all...now I might be wrong or right here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> yep..they been doing trials in those areas for the past 24 months so it was ready to unleash once the government gave the all clear for 100% production.If I remember right those islands while classed as part or close to Australia don't fall under the commonwealth region so hence the trial could be done without much red tape at all...now I might be wrong or right here


So they can make money off the jails and for export both?
Sounds like something a country I know well would do.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> So they can make money off the jails and for export both?
> Sounds like something a country I know well would do.....


Money rules


----------



## doublejj (Dec 1, 2015)

http://www.izlesene.com/video/merle-haggardwillie-nelson-pancho-and-lefty/6089321


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2015)

any thoughts on the SR71 pics the other day @treemansbuds ? ill get some more pics today mate was hoping the transplant to bigger pot moved it along to sex but alas 2 days ago I couldn't see it


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2015)

Bubble gum looking great a bit stretched but i get that in this spot cos its all about stealth


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2015)

Wonder woman ready to top another 6-8 branches tomorrow


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2015)

Burmese kush needs to be upsized asap


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2015)

@treemansbuds still cant see anything yet ?
First pic does have something different tho could it be a male starting ?


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 1, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3555355 View attachment 3555357 @treemansbuds still cant see anything yet ?
> First pic does have something different tho could it be a male starting ?


Nuggs said he thought it was female, but not 100%. He said to put up more pictures and he;ll let you know.
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Nuggs said he thought it was female, but not 100%. He said to put up more pictures and he;ll let you know.
> TMB-


Im with nuggs. Im not 100%, but damn close. Something nudging me saying a male would have started throwing balls by now.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Nuggs said he thought it was female, but not 100%. He said to put up more pictures and he;ll let you know.
> TMB-


will do a few more for nuggs..but I was only thinking like @Vnsmkr that if it was male it should be showing some sort of balls appearing couple more pics for you to look at @nuggs tomorrow.
Im not desperate but when I work away 5-7 days at a time id like to know sooner rather than later either way its an awesome looking lil plant very stong structure


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> will do a few more for nuggs..but I was only thinking like @Vnsmkr that if it was male it should be showing some sort of balls appearing couple more pics for you to look at @nuggs tomorrow.
> Im not desperate but when I work away 5-7 days at a time id like to know sooner rather than later either way its an awesome looking lil plant very stong structure


I think she is going to be a beast!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think she is going to be a beast!


yep your right..kinda making me wonder if I should have waited to sex before I put the wonder woman in the ground as this only has room to go into a 15 gallon smartie this season


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> yep your right..kinda making me wonder if I should have waited to sex before I put the wonder woman in the ground as this only has room to go into a 15 gallon smartie this season


On that note I up potted 3 into their final spots so far this year and they showed sex 1 day later (males), certainly that bit of stress helped them along, but anyway after I saw that I decided I would now wait and sex in 1 gallons and thats what I have been doing for the last up pots. It works well for me and I dont waste any time so to speak...


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> On that note I up potted 3 into their final spots so far this year and they showed sex 1 day later (males), certainly that bit of stress helped them along, but anyway after I saw that I decided I would now wait and sex in 1 gallons and thats what I have been doing for the last up pots. It works well for me and I dont waste any time so to speak...


Yep i getchya..i cooouuuldd possibly put it out guerrilla grow in a ground spot to grow as big as she likes but i can only get there at a minimum every 7-9 days to water ..its tempting isnt it all this over a young plant that was gifted in seeds that shows me next yr again is looking like sexing an orange og or sr71 and putting into my prime spot the ww takes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

You would be surprised what could be pulled from 15 gallons if done right


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

And then she could have full attention


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> You would be surprised what could be pulled from 15 gallons if done right


I only got 6 oz of a strawberry blue last year but i knew that strain wouldnt be a huge yielder..i feel the sr71 in a 15 gallon could pull 10-12 the way its looking now


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2015)

This infinity chilli plant is nearly 4 years old ..i love me some super hot chillis 
@partlycloudy the chilli pack is being sent tomorrow 
Enjoy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I only got 6 oz of a strawberry blue last year but i knew that strain wouldnt be a huge yielder..i feel the sr71 in a 15 gallon could pull 10-12 the way its looking now


I got a couple 55 gallon drums up here haha, though maybe with a couple more sour mango trees, a tree would blend better. I am thinking I need a few trees offsite. May go do some scouting next few days


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2015)

I have this and immediately thought of @TWS kiddie pool plant 
Would have to be close to 100 gallons


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

Short and wide is good


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Short and wide is good


I reckon its about 1.2 m wide and maybe 60cm deep


----------



## TWS (Dec 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I reckon its about 1.2 m wide and maybe 60cm deep



what ? is something being born here or what is going on ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> will do a few more for nuggs..but I was only thinking like @Vnsmkr that if it was male it should be showing some sort of balls appearing couple more pics for you to look at @nuggs tomorrow.
> Im not desperate but when I work away 5-7 days at a time id like to know sooner rather than later either way its an awesome looking lil plant very stong structure


I want to see two thin pistils protruding pretty quickly from the preflowers or in my experience you are dealing with a male, but then again, nothing is exacto in this game.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2015)

Dream machine plot 2
Still got 2 full months veg at a minimum this is gonna be a good plant i think


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3556034 View attachment 3556035 Dream machine plot 2
> Still got 2 full months veg at a minimum this is gonna be a good plant i think


Shit yeah homie. Nice girl


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

TWS said:


> what ? is something being born here or what is going on ?


Talking about a hole so big its like throwing a hot dog down a hall way. Haha just kidding. Fkn brownies again


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2015)

my own research tells me it SHOULD be a female but im not an expert at sexing plants its still pretty new to me as ive done fems the last two years and all the indoors runs have been clones supplied but heres a couple pics I found .....1st pic is of google images showing the a lone calyx starting before it gets a hair and the second pic is the SR71 showing the first single calyx with no hair started yet.From what I could gather the first calyx pretty much shows balls growing from it withing a day or 2 of it showing..mine has been there for a week now and no balls but no hair either


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 2, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I got a couple 55 gallon drums up here haha, though maybe with a couple more sour mango trees, a tree would blend better. I am thinking I need a few trees offsite. May go do some scouting next few days





Smidge34 said:


> I want to see two thin pistils protruding pretty quickly from the preflowers or in my experience you are dealing with a male, but then again, nothing is exacto in this game.


In my limited experience boys usually show their junk first,


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

thats a girl man. dude would have shown nuts by now


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 2, 2015)

Here are two pics from my grow journal of plants I just recently presexed. My strains all presex early and u can see the two pistils from each preflower, just a little fuzzy, but very white so easy to see. The male is pretty clear. I usually find my earliest flowers a couple nodes down from the terminal top, but some individual phenos will show in the very top top too, much easier to see those tiny hairs with a magnifier for my 46 yo eyes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

TGA strains all sex very fast or at least the 1's I have run. Karma been pretty fast as well


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2015)

Its all gd guys guess i need patience its hard tho back to work for 6 days so heres hoping no balls start while im gone 
@nuggs heres the latest pics of the SR71


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

Can you get a clear closeup of the crown right on top?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2015)

WW top and side view


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2015)

Bubblegum top and side view


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

Fkn beautiful plants rube!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2015)

And lastly the buka


----------



## nuggs (Dec 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3556117 View attachment 3556118 View attachment 3556119 Its all gd guys guess i need patience its hard tho back to work for 6 days so heres hoping no balls start while im gone
> @nuggs heres the latest pics of the SR71


i see nothing yet, though i saw something on the first pic you posted a couple days ago. i didn't say nothing cause i'm not sure. whats 6 days got to do with it ? you got a bitch in heat near by? lol
yeah it looks girl , short nodes and height. why is the sr so far behind the bubblegum and ww ?
nice and green looking.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Can you get a clear closeup of the crown right on top?


Right here


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2015)

nuggs said:


> i see nothing yet, though i saw something on the first pic you posted a couple days ago. i didn't say nothing cause i'm not sure. whats 6 days got to do with it ? you got a bitch in heat near by? lol
> yeah it looks girl , short nodes and height. why is the sr so far behind the bubblegum and ww ?
> nice and green looking.


lol gday nuggs my friend,no bitch on heat nearby haha its just im new to sexing and I guess cos I leave to work away for 6-7 days a week I would hate to have balls show the hour I leave then infest other fem plants in the area over 6 days before I got back to isolate said male...comprede?
the sr71 is behind the bubblegum and wonder woman cos ive only just transplanted the 71 to a bigger pot while the WW and BG I put in their final places only on the second set of leaves.If the 71 goes fem I will transplant into a pot the same size as the BG asap
I wont be putting the 71 out at plot 2 I really need to see this one finish for personal reasons...next yr will be in a bigger hole once its a confirmed fem


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

Think this was a Karma 24k male.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3556167
> Right here


Yeah no definitives there


----------



## nuggs (Dec 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> lol gday nuggs my friend,no bitch on heat nearby haha its just im new to sexing and I guess cos I leave to work away for 6-7 days a week I would hate to have balls show the hour I leave then infest other fem plants in the area over 6 days before I got back to isolate said male...comprede?
> the sr71 is behind the bubblegum and wonder woman cos ive only just transplanted the 71 to a bigger pot while the WW and BG I put in their final places only on the second set of leaves.If the 71 goes fem I will transplant into a pot the same size as the BG asap
> I wont be putting the 71 out at plot 2 I really need to see this one finish for personal reasons...next yr will be in a bigger hole once its a confirmed fem


it takes a bit more love than you give a guy credit for there mate but the truth is a female needs to be flowering and sticky to collect the dust from the air from the balls that busted open that your're worrying about. SR stoned here! good shit Ruby!


----------



## TWS (Dec 2, 2015)

it will take atleast 2 weeks once definitive balls show for them to even open up.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2015)

Thats exactly wat i wanted to hear thanks @TWS and @nuggs


----------



## TWS (Dec 2, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Talking about a hole so big its like throwing a hot dog down a hall way. Haha just kidding. Fkn brownies again


 it's coming from a yank who only knows inches and feet . lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2015)

Puts me a bit more at ease now ...


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2015)

TWS said:


> it's coming from a yank who only knows inches and feet . lol


Gallons and conspiracies


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3556197


Hell yeah


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

Vietnamese girl out back. Makes me smile and the little Cambodian kid is gonna be a beauty


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 3, 2015)

Like Nuggs was saying, unless you have a female in flower nearby, the worst that will happen is you pollinate a handful of presex calyxes and that my friend is a good thing IMHO, lol. Here's a few shot of a few presex calyxes I intentionally pollinated with a small amount of pollen I collected from male presex flowers before destroying them, plus a shot of the seeds I collected from one of the plants. You can even see a single tiny seed about to bust from the presex calyx. These plants were in veg when I painted pollen on the presex pistils and are now in full bud with only a few seeds to be found in presex calyxes only and not the buds themselves which are still sensimillia (Thanks for that tip Mo!). Hell, I went in and pulled many of the developed seeds by hand as I could before the buds filled in and covered them up.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 3, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Like Nuggs was saying, unless you have a female in flower nearby, the worst that will happen is you pollinate a handful of presex calyxes and that my friend is a good thing IMHO, lol. Here's a few shot of a few presex calyxes I intentionally pollinated with a small amount of pollen I collected from male presex flowers before destroying them, plus a shot of the seeds I collected from one of the plants. You can even see a single tiny seed about to bust from the presex calyx. These plants were in veg when I painted pollen on the presex pistils and are now in full bud with only a few seeds to be found in presex calyxes only and not the buds themselves which are still sensimillia (Thanks for that tip Mo!). Hell, I went in and pulled many of the developed seeds by hand as I could before the buds filled in and covered them up.
> View attachment 3556299 View attachment 3556300 View attachment 3556301


Nice one!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Like Nuggs was saying, unless you have a female in flower nearby, the worst that will happen is you pollinate a handful of presex calyxes and that my friend is a good thing IMHO, lol. Here's a few shot of a few presex calyxes I intentionally pollinated with a small amount of pollen I collected from male presex flowers before destroying them, plus a shot of the seeds I collected from one of the plants. You can even see a single tiny seed about to bust from the presex calyx. These plants were in veg when I painted pollen on the presex pistils and are now in full bud with only a few seeds to be found in presex calyxes only and not the buds themselves which are still sensimillia (Thanks for that tip Mo!). Hell, I went in and pulled many of the developed seeds by hand as I could before the buds filled in and covered them up.
> View attachment 3556299 View attachment 3556300 View attachment 3556301


Thats cool as smidge


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

Theres a guy over in advanced cultivation talking about mainlining plants as in plugging them in and injecting feed like with iv bags...What the fuck


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Theres a guy over in advanced cultivation talking about mainlining plants as in plugging them in and injecting feed like with iv bags...What the fuck


Lol...ill stay away from that forum


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

Aye some people come up with some crazy SHIT. Happy as fucking larry here no iv drips required


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye some people come up with some crazy SHIT. Happy as fucking larry here no iv drips required


Does he give crushed viagera to make buds harder


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Theres a guy over in advanced cultivation talking about mainlining plants as in plugging them in and injecting feed like with iv bags...What the fuck


Insanity! Hope he tapped into a main vein lol!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 3, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Like Nuggs was saying, unless you have a female in flower nearby, the worst that will happen is you pollinate a handful of presex calyxes and that my friend is a good thing IMHO, lol. Here's a few shot of a few presex calyxes I intentionally pollinated with a small amount of pollen I collected from male presex flowers before destroying them, plus a shot of the seeds I collected from one of the plants. You can even see a single tiny seed about to bust from the presex calyx. These plants were in veg when I painted pollen on the presex pistils and are now in full bud with only a few seeds to be found in presex calyxes only and not the buds themselves which are still sensimillia (Thanks for that tip Mo!). Hell, I went in and pulled many of the developed seeds by hand as I could before the buds filled in and covered them up.
> View attachment 3556299 View attachment 3556300 View attachment 3556301


I actually did that last year, on accident lol (i painted the presex calyx's)! But it's true, I picked out all the seeds and my mate rubes got a few of those. I ended up with about 100 seeds, and buds to boot silver kush × dinachem × tangerine kush from previous season.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 3, 2015)

Sulfur deficiency problem is solved organically, No more liquid sulfur.
Love Neutrog products!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Sulfur deficiency solved!
> Love Nuetrog products!
> View attachment 3556657 View attachment 3556658


If you can get neem meal its loaded with micros and main nutrients.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

But I love neutrog stuff too. Good lines they have


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> If you can get neem meal its loaded with micros and main nutrients.


Where do u get that?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

I have something similar to these in my mix

http://www.nobugs.com.au/neem-cake-pellets-2-kgs/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

Loaded with
Nitrogen, phos, potassium, magnanese, magnesium, sulfur, calcium, iron, copper , azadiractin, chitin


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have something similar to these in my mix
> 
> http://www.nobugs.com.au/neem-cake-pellets-2-kgs/


Cool it's on my list thanks bro....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

And its bug control


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> And its bug control


Yeah i noticed, BONUS!!!!!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3556130 And lastly the buka


That's my girl!!!!!!


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 3, 2015)

Ruby what kind of pepper is this!? 




ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3556197


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Ruby what kind of pepper is this!?


I actually forgot to tag that pot when i started it from seed its either a yaki blue or african black chilli im gonna cut one of in 5 days time and do a taste test to see what it is ..im normally good with this stuff but i have 3 or 4 purple varietys so cant be 100% sure yet ..ghost purples hang down not up so ive ruled that one out


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 3, 2015)

She looks mean. I'll have to try and find some more seed for purple peppers.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> She looks mean. I'll have to try and find some more seed for purple peppers.


It could be a hungarian black which i cant remember having a seed of lol but i grow 50 odd bound to be one mistake every few yrs lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 3, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Ruby what kind of pepper is this!?


Its a male!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I actually forgot to tag that pot when i started it from seed its either a yaki blue or african black chilli im gonna cut one of in 5 days time and do a taste test to see what it is ..im normally good with this stuff but i have 3 or 4 purple varietys so cant be 100% sure yet ..ghost purples hang down not up so ive ruled that one out


Ok my purples are up too, maybe maui purples or another. will go check what all i threw down as I do know that


----------



## reza92 (Dec 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3555556 I have this and immediately thought of @TWS kiddie pool plant
> Would have to be close to 100 gallons


i did the math and its roughly 180 gallons


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2015)

reza92 said:


> i did the math and its roughly 180 gallons


$15 pot from cheap as chips


----------



## reza92 (Dec 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> $15 pot from cheap as chips


bargin. wont be cheap to fill though


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2015)

reza92 said:


> bargin. wont be cheap to fill though


I let my dog use it to lay in with water in it but shed outgrown it .. dont need it for plants....yet lol
I spent easy $125 prepping my soil for the wonder woman last year...quality breeds quality im happy to pay $150 if its gonna get me 2lb plus


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I let my dog use it to lay in with water in it but shed outgrown it .. dont need it for plants....yet lol
> I spent easy $125 prepping my soil for the wonder woman last year...quality breeds quality im happy to pay $150 if its gonna get me 2lb plus


Reammended my soil mix yesterday, seamungus, raw kelp, fish emulsion, cow manure, strike back


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 3, 2015)

To clarify im not using that soil yet it's sitting and cooking till my plants show and the ill upsize pots


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 3, 2015)

For fucks sakes just found balls on my GTH supposed to be fem... picked em off lol.... not that thats going to help. . @ruby fruit check your GTH dude. Attitude may have given me buNk seeds


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> For fucks sakes just found balls on my GTH supposed to be fem... picked em off lol.... not that thats going to help. . @ruby fruit check your GTH dude. Attitude may have given me buNk seeds


Yeah I had a G13 Purple Haze fem which started throwing balls too and I chunked it, but doesnt necessarily mean Attitude stuck it to me . I have ordered ALOT of seeds from them over the years and never issues....Have you looked into the background of GTH? Not sure if some phenos had hermies? Have it ever been stressed? As for me if its a fem seed, what causes them to hermie is stress. Unless its genetic


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey REF I thought GTH was only a regular seed so 50-50 male female? That is RD Ghost Train Haze #8 eh?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

Or is that in his fem line?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

Text of the 1st thing google search found....

*Ghost Train Og Haze....... - Page 4*
Ghost Train Og Haze. ... Ghost's Og Kush x Trainwreck /Haze. .... 

The only issue overall is the high sensitivity of this strain to hermie


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 3, 2015)

It's #1 feminized


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

Clone her and grow the clones out


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 4, 2015)

I could try that, but when u bought my seeds last year I ordered 5 GTH FEMS 2 GOT CRUSHED and they sent me with more so im thinking they sent me 2 regs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> I could try that, but when u bought my seeds last year I ordered 5 GTH FEMS 2 GOT CRUSHED and they sent me with more so im thinking they sent me 2 regs


very likely 
I am thinking how newish his fem seeds are you are spot on


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> I could try that, but when u bought my seeds last year I ordered 5 GTH FEMS 2 GOT CRUSHED and they sent me with more so im thinking they sent me 2 regs


Did i get one of those resends then lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2015)

@reza92 @ lickalotapus @freemandrake hope all is well with the start of your seasons


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Did i get one of those resends then lol


I dunno i just put em all in the same baggie


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> I dunno i just put em all in the same baggie


Just pissing at ya


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> @reza92 @ lickalotapus @freemandrake hope all is well with the start of your seasons


 quess im just chopped liver .


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Just pissing at ya



i'll piss back.


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> I dunno i just put em all in the same baggie



froggy. froggy, froggy, froggy, froggy. Hey are you French ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> i'll piss back.


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2015)

flucking nice illustration ! only you or I could come up with something like that.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> flucking nice illustration ! only you or I could come up with something like that.


Like father like son

Im not yer mum goodnight


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> froggy. froggy, froggy, froggy, froggy. Hey are you French ?


Greek


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> quess im just chopped liver .


Yer not chopped liver BRO u just not in the hemisphere i am


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Greek


U dont sound greek on the phone ref lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> U dont sound greek on the phone ref lol


Dont make me pull out the Ernie and Bert gif bro!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 4, 2015)

My soil that I'm prepping is full of fungus 
gnats, I gave all the pots econeem on the surface surface with my pressure sprayer made sure it went down a couple cm with a good spray. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 4, 2015)

Let it dry out the first couple of inches, try to find some diatomaceous earth to spread lightly on top, add neem cake meal in the future and don't keep top couple inches of soil constantly wet in future.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 4, 2015)

Sticky traps too and I love no pest strips.


----------



## reza92 (Dec 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> @reza92 @ lickalotapus @freemandrake hope all is well with the start of your seasons


things are going a little slow at the moment ruby. most of my girls started to flower for some reason ( some i bought outside too early, the others from seed im not sure why) so im waiting for them to start reveging. im away from home for a couple of days but ill post some pics when i get a chance


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2015)

start over ! pop more seed ! don't waste time !


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> My soil that I'm prepping is full of fungus
> gnats, I gave all the pots econeem on the surface surface with my pressure sprayer made sure it went down a couple cm with a good spray. Any other suggestions?



fungus gnats are easy to kill and you can see their larvae or lure them in under a slice of potato. If you can't kill them easy you have Root aphids.We can go farther in depth on how to tell the diff but theres some good threads on it. If you can't kill them the conventional way we'll talk about nuking them.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Let it dry out the first couple of inches, try to find some diatomaceous earth to spread lightly on top, add neem cake meal in the future and don't keep top couple inches of soil constantly wet in future.


This is why i dont water again unless top inch or so is completely dry


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> start over ! pop more seed ! don't waste time !


Im with tws pop some more you can still achieve 6-16 oz a plant with 2 months veg left


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 4, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Let it dry out the first couple of inches, try to find some diatomaceous earth to spread lightly on top, add neem cake meal in the future and don't keep top couple inches of soil constantly wet.





TWS said:


> fungus gnats are easy to kill and you can see their larvae or lure them in under a slice of potato. If you can't kill them easy you have Root aphids.We can go farther in depth on how to tell the diff but theres some good threads on it. If you can't kill them the conventional way we'll talk about nuking them.


Thanks man, nothing growing in them yet and I'm quite sure they are fungus gnats because there were non, my mate dropped off cow and sheep manure from the farm I mixed it with the soil and kept the soil nice and moist for 4 days and boom infested.


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Im with tws pop some more you can still achieve 6-16 oz a plant with 2 months veg left



shit ! you can hit two plus and 10 ft tall in that time sir.
cracking gagnam time !


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 4, 2015)

Didn't want to drop anymore in the harvest thread, but man Scott and Layne Staley and of course Kurt and a lot of those other metal/punk/rock -- most of them hated "grunge" term -- were my music heroes in my early adult years. You gotta quit the fucking hard shit sooner or later man, better to not do it all. God knows I did some bad shit 15-20 years ago. I used to powder my nose on the regular in those days and don't miss a fucking bit of that shit. Just the ass it brought around. 

Knew Ruby wouldn't gaf.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Didn't want to drop anymore in the harvest thread, but man Scott and Layne Staley and of course Kurt and a lot of those other metal/punk/rock -- most of them hated "grunge" term -- were my music heroes in my early adult years. You gotta quit the fucking hard shit sooner or later man, better to not do it all. God knows I did some bad shit 15-20 years ago. I used to powder my nose on the regular in those days and don't miss a fucking bit of that shit. Just the ass it brought around.
> 
> Knew Ruby wouldn't gaf.


My best lsd drug yrs were listening to alice.in chains nirvana and co...but hell i did some damage to my body those years between 20-25 
You can put anything u like on this thread smidge thats how i roll in real life i just stick to my weed these days


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 4, 2015)

Couldn't find jack shit live in Australia in the early years. This is from Perth in 2011.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 5, 2015)

reza92 said:


> things are going a little slow at the moment ruby. most of my girls started to flower for some reason ( some i bought outside too early, the others from seed im not sure why) so im waiting for them to start reveging. im away from home for a couple of days but ill post some pics when i get a chance


Keep em going man i had the same issue last year and my girls revegged and I ended up with a nice harvest at the end...
You'll be apples mate!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 5, 2015)

By far my favourite STP song and for that matter a masterpiece in my opinion.
RIP Scott you were a big part of my 20's and beyond, I struggled with addiction myself so I understand the hell it is. 
Here's a letter from his band mates. 
Stone Temple Pilots' Open Letter to Scott Weiland

_Dear Scott,_

_Let us start by saying thank you for sharing your life with us. _

_Together we crafted a legacy of music that has given so many people happiness and great memories._

_The memories are many, and they run deep for us. _

_We know amidst the good and the bad you struggled, time and time again. _

_It’s what made you who you were._

_You were gifted beyond words, Scott._

_Part of that gift was part of your curse._

_With deep sorrow for you and your family, we are saddened to see you go. _

_All of our love and respect._

_We will miss you brother,_

_Robert, Eric, Dean_


----------



## TWS (Dec 5, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Didn't want to drop anymore in the harvest thread, but man Scott and Layne Staley and of course Kurt and a lot of those other metal/punk/rock -- most of them hated "grunge" term -- were my music heroes in my early adult years. You gotta quit the fucking hard shit sooner or later man, better to not do it all. God knows I did some bad shit 15-20 years ago. I used to powder my nose on the regular in those days and don't miss a fucking bit of that shit. Just the ass it brought around.
> 
> Knew Ruby wouldn't gaf.



Lost a lot of great musicians way to early to drugs or alcohol.

Cobain , Randy Rhoads , Hendrix , The drummer in G & R ? The drummer in Zeppelin ,I think there was someone in Jane's addiction . Who else ?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_deaths_in_rock_and_roll


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> Lost a lot of great musicians way to early to drugs or alcohol.
> 
> Cobain , Randy Rhoads , Hendrix , The drummer in G & R ? The drummer in Zeppelin ,I think there was someone in Jane's addiction . Who else ?


Randy Rhoads died when the pilot if the Cessna tried to buzz the tour bus and it all went wrong, Bon Scott, Jim Morrison, 
Janice Joplin, Tommy Bolin (deep purple)
Steven Clarke (def Leppard) lane Staley.
So many too many to list... just smoke weed fuck everything else.


----------



## TWS (Dec 5, 2015)

Herion , Alcohol , vehicle accidents killed a lot of them.

this fucker ran into a tree sking. lol
Sonny Bono
Sonny & Cher 62 January 5, 1998 South Lake Tahoe, California, USA Skiing accident


----------



## TWS (Dec 5, 2015)

The beginning of the MTV days when it had music on it

car crash


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> The beginning of the MTV days when it had music on it
> 
> car crash


God can be kind!


----------



## TWS (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2015)

TWS said:


> Lost a lot of great musicians way to early to drugs or alcohol.
> 
> Cobain , Randy Rhoads , Hendrix , The drummer in G & R ? The drummer in Zeppelin ,I think there was someone in Jane's addiction . Who else ?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_deaths_in_rock_and_roll


John bonham 
Janis joplin
Jim morrison
Richard hoon ( blind melon )
On that note heres a fav song of mine....
You know when you get a song that stirs the same emotions ?
Im letting my guard down here for a min this song brings back every emotion i went thru when i overdosed and got "brought back " from the otherside in between the hospital doors before they got me to the icu theatre...its a song from that time no particular message in the song just what i was listening to around that time along with A.I.C and cobain.
I wouldnt be the only one and im glad im still here now


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2015)

BON FUCKING SCOTT !!!! 
Alcohol overdose

Aussie icon


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


>


Wow bro, I was in new Orleans with a ticket to see them a Tipatinas just outside the quarter. Radio announcement came on with the news, I wasnt a huge fan but it shook me as I was struggling with the same demons. Now unto better news!
My wife bought me a black Jesus from the Salvation Army thrift shop. Havnt laughed so hard in ages, I knew that dude wasn't white.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

Tipatinas, wow


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2015)

Lol black jesus ...wheres uncle buck when we need him ..i dont care what colour or creed he is i dont believe in him simple as that.
I may have a slight leaning to reincarnation but that comes and goes to..
I do not believe but i dont knock ppl who do


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Wow bro, I was in new Orleans with a ticket to see them a Tipatinas just outside the quarter. Radio announcement came on with the news, I wasnt a huge fan but it shook me as I was struggling with the same demons. Now unto better news!
> My wife bought me a black Jesus from the Salvation Army thrift shop. Havnt laughed so hard in ages, I knew that dude wasn't white.


Didnt a few members of grateful dead die from overdoses years ago.?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

yes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol black jesus ...wheres uncle buck when we need him ..i dont care what colour or creed he is i dont believe in him simple as that.
> I may have a slight leaning to reincarnation but that comes and goes to..
> I do not believe but i dont knock ppl who do


i dont understand how people believe in someone no one has ever fucking seen, simple as that


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

< I believe in this motherfucka right here


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 5, 2015)

I still can't say bloody Mary in the mirror 3 times, I lose my shit a 2. So I must believe in that scary bitch.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

Everyone is their own "God" if you will. Thats my 2c


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> I still can't say bloody Mary in the mirror 3 times, I lose my shit a 2. So I must believe in that scary bitch.


Hahaha i remember that from 4th grade. The mind is so vast


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Wow bro, I was in new Orleans with a ticket to see them a Tipatinas just outside the quarter. Radio announcement came on with the news, I wasnt a huge fan but it shook me as I was struggling with the same demons. Now unto better news!
> My wife bought me a black Jesus from the Salvation Army thrift shop. Havnt laughed so hard in ages, I knew that dude wasn't white.


You know theres not too many of us here know that place REF. After Katrina I lived right across the river.

And shortly after ~7 mos or so I bounced away to here


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2015)

Blind melon would have been right at home in a place like that.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

Look up Grant Street Dancehall in Lafayette, Louisiana. I saw some unbelieveable shows in that little fkn place late 90's early 2000's. It always had good vibes.


----------



## TWS (Dec 5, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Everyone is their own "God" if you will. Thats my 2c



That's right . Christ is in the heart and soul. it's how you live life and treat others. ain't no mother fuka gonna save ya by praying.

some of the worst lying ass customers I've dealt with have some kind of god bless verse this and that voicemail as they sit there and lie and want something for free. I can still remember all their names too.


----------



## TWS (Dec 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> This is why i dont water again unless top inch or so is completely dry



it helps if the tip is wet.


----------



## TWS (Dec 5, 2015)

The black jesus helped me thru my crack days .


----------



## fumble (Dec 5, 2015)

I believe the bible is a good book...if you follow its teachings, you will have a better life, and maybe be a better person. I believe Jesus was a real man. But do I believe in some deity sitting up 'there' judging me? ummm...no I do believe in Karma though


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 5, 2015)

fumble said:


> I believe the bible is a good book...if you follow its teachings, you will have a better life, and maybe be a better person. I believe Jesus was a real man. But do I believe in some deity sitting up 'there' judging me? ummm...no I do believe in Karma though


You just nailed it for me. My relationship is very personal and I rarely share it. My family didn't attend regularly or anything close to it -- rarely much closer to reality and my dad never went -- but I was raised in a pretty closed WASP society. I actually am a member of a Southern Baptist church and the Church of Christ is the other biggie here. I rejected that hellfire and brimstone bullshit fairly early on in my life. I could never wrap my head around a belief based on the premise that an all loving father would toss his rebellious "children" in a pit of fire, misery and suffering. I remember being told to shut up when I asked why in the huge print of Jesus that hung in the church foyer, he had light hair, milky white skin and blue eyes if he came from the area he did, lmao. I remember hearing the minister at a revival while having a smoke with the men after services using the "N" word. That stuck with me. 

Anyway you nailed it for me Fumble.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2015)

I do believe in karma yes i definitely do


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 5, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> You know theres not too many of us here know that place REF. After Katrina I lived right across the river.
> 
> And shortly after ~7 mos or so I bounced away to here


You know Tipatinas bro? I used to work in the quarter, lived on magazine street.
Man I really do miss the flavour of that city.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> You know Tipatinas bro? I used to work in the quarter, lived on magazine street.
> Man I really do miss the flavour of that city.


I only hear bout stuff in new orleans and that as a kid ...grew up learning bout there and missisipi etc .

To much tom saywer and huck fin books lol


----------



## fumble (Dec 5, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> You just nailed it for me. My relationship is very personal and I rarely share it. My family didn't attend regularly or anything close to it -- rarely much closer to reality and my dad never went -- but I was raised in a pretty closed WASP society. I actually am a member of a Southern Baptist church and the Church of Christ is the other biggie here. I rejected that hellfire and brimstone bullshit fairly early on in my life. I could never wrap my head around a belief based on the premise that an all loving father would toss his rebellious "children" in a pit of fire, misery and suffering. I remember being told to shut up when I asked why in the huge print of Jesus that hung in the church foyer, he had light hair, milky white skin and blue eyes if he came from the area he did, lmao. I remember hearing the minister at a revival while having a smoke with the men after services using the "N" word. That stuck with me.
> 
> Anyway you nailed it for me Fumble.


right on  my mother's family were Church of Christ...I'll never forget the preacher yelling and slamming his hand on the pulpit and going red in the face...
I didn't grow up religious, but after my parents divorce my mother became an alcoholic. She used church and religion to get sober. I saw a lot of un christian things done by christians in that time period. It worked for her though...kept her sober


----------



## fumble (Dec 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I do believe in karma yes i definitely do


oh yeah, and she is a bitch


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2015)

fumble said:


> right on  my mother's family were Church of Christ...I'll never forget the preacher yelling and slamming his hand on the pulpit and going red in the face...
> I didn't grow up religious, but after my parents divorce my mother became an alcoholic. She used church and religion to get sober. I saw a lot of un christian things done by christians in that time period. It worked for her though...kept her sober


I think often ppl find religion and use it to motivate themselves to get better or be a better person without may e really believing.
Sometimes if those ppl have nowhere else to turn to in despair it only takes one person to lead them down the relugious path.
Just my 2c


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I do believe in karma yes i definitely do


Fucking a, now I do believe in karma, what comes around goes around.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fucking a, not I do believe in karma, what comes around goes around.


For sure..and as we get older i see it more and more


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

I hope I dont offend anyone, but I feel like religion is for people who need something to follow. And I dont knock them for it. If thats what motivates them then so be it.
I on the other hand dont need or want to follow anyone except for my trusty self. Religion has always been used as a control and I dont like that.
And I usually dont talk about this with people because they get offended and start pumping their chests up, like thats real religious.....

BTW I grew up in the deep south fire and brimstone type of shit and I attended some of those churches, but my parents werent religious either so they never pushed me or my brother if we didnt like it or want to go.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

I believe in karma so much that its fkn tattooed across my shoulder blades KARMA. Karma can be a nasty bitch or if you are a good soul it can lift you right up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> You know Tipatinas bro? I used to work in the quarter, lived on magazine street.
> Man I really do miss the flavour of that city.


Hell yeah man. I spent 1 night in the quarter back in May waiting on flights. I am impressed with the resilient fkn people who stayed or came back after the storm. City almost back


----------



## TWS (Dec 6, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hope I dont offend anyone, but I feel like religion is for people who need something to follow. And I dont knock them for it. If thats what motivates them then so be it.
> I on the other hand dont need or want to follow anyone except for my trusty self. Religion has always been used as a control and I dont like that.
> And I usually dont talk about this with people because they get offended and start pumping their chests up, like thats real religious.....
> 
> BTW I grew up in the deep south fire and brimstone type of shit and I attended some of those churches, but my parents werent religious either so they never pushed me or my brother if we didnt like it or want to go.


 You've done it now !

And Fumble comes over and softens all us tuff guys up. Smidge just spilled the beans and Ruby's talking about karma again.


----------



## TWS (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## mushroom head (Dec 6, 2015)

Lemon cookies let out of the cage!


----------



## fumble (Dec 6, 2015)

TWS said:


> You've done it now !
> 
> And Fumble comes over and softens all us tuff guys up. Smidge just spilled the beans and Ruby's talking about karma again.


Lol...good morning TWS


----------



## TWS (Dec 6, 2015)

fumble said:


> Lol...good morning TWS


 Good morning miss fumble .


----------



## TWS (Dec 6, 2015)

fumble said:


> Lol...good morning TWS


Good morning miss fumble .


----------



## TWS (Dec 6, 2015)

I think the web site is messed up right now.


----------



## fumble (Dec 6, 2015)

TWS said:


> Good morning miss fumble .


Got Damn is that beautiful!


----------



## fumble (Dec 6, 2015)

TWS said:


> I think the web site is messed up right now.


yeah, it's messed up for me right now. Like when I was typing that last reply, the picture was getting bigger, smaller, bigger, smaller with every letter typed. Made me nauseous lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2015)

TWS said:


> I think the web site is messed up right now.


Sun is shining out yer arse


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2015)

You all stonerz its not the web
S
I
T
E


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3558442
> Lemon cookies let out of the cage!


Nice mate


----------



## TWS (Dec 6, 2015)

fumble said:


> yeah, it's messed up for me right now. Like when I was typing that last reply, the picture was getting bigger, smaller, bigger, smaller with every letter typed. Made me nauseous lol



I cant even see it but according to Rube, it's sunny.


----------



## TWS (Dec 6, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Sun is shining out yer arse



well, thanks Rube. You wanna see the moon too ?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 6, 2015)

You people are insane lol....
Remind me never to speak of my black Jesus doll again ffs....lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 6, 2015)

Any of you guys watch green mile?
John coffey was the second jesus which proves my point totally. Most people didn't get that when they watched it, point is we keep murdering poor jesus. Another point is the death penalty is unchristian, so is killing in the name of Allah.
Hence my aversion to organised religion,
Seems to me it's full of the semi knowledgeable fully ignorant who manage to pervert it in every way possible. I'll stick to carrying myself the way jesus said and keep it simple and walk a righteous path and stay the hell away from those idiots who seem to hate everyone.


----------



## TWS (Dec 6, 2015)

excellent movie and acting.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 6, 2015)

The commandment about thy neighbors wife, that's a hard one she's smoking hot and flirty lol... oh yeah Christianity begins in the new testament, neighbors wife...neighbors wife...neighbors wife... nah I'm all clear nothing bout that in here.
Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2015)

Green mile was awesome movie ay


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2015)

I am satans comical spawn in a fat mans white skin


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 6, 2015)

Speaking of great movies...great acting,
True romance, my all time favourite Gary Oldman role.. DREXL




OR this one with Dennis Hopper and Christopher Walken




 The cast phenomenal 

Christian Slater as Clarence Worley
Patricia Arquette as Alabama Whitman
Michael Rapaport as Dick Ritchie
Bronson Pinchot as Elliot Blitzer
Saul Rubinek as Lee Donowitz
Dennis Hopper as Clifford Worley
James Gandolfini as Virgil
Gary Oldman as Drexl Spivey
Christopher Walken as Don Vincenzo Coccotti
Chris Penn as Detective Nicky Dimes
Tom Sizemore as Detective Cody Nicholson
Michael Beach as Officer Wurlitzer
Brad Pitt as Floyd
Val Kilmer as "Mentor" (Elvis Presley)
Samuel L. Jackson as Big Don
Conchata Ferrell as Mary Louise Ravencroft
Anna Thomson as Lucy
Paul Bates as Marty
Victor Argo as Lenny
Frank Adonis as Frankie (Franco)
Kevin Corrigan as Marvin
Paul Ben-Victor as Luca
Eric Allan Kramer as Boris
Ed Lauter as Captain Quiggle


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2015)

TWS said:


> Good morning miss fumble .


Dude that is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## TWS (Dec 6, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> The commandment about thy neighbors wife, that's a hard one she's smoking hot and flirty lol... oh yeah Christianity begins in the new testament, neighbors wife...neighbors wife...neighbors wife... nah I'm all clear nothing bout that in here.
> Lol



time to start practicing a swinging .


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Dec 7, 2015)

That's a clockwork orange bitch.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2015)

TWS said:


> That's a clockwork orange bitch.


Now there's a freaky movie....


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Now there's a freaky movie....


One of my old favs...picked it up on bluray the other month to watch again lol
Missus reckons im queer cos i start walking around like them for a day after


----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> One of my old favs...picked it up on bluray the other month to watch again lol
> Missus reckons im queer cos i start walking around like them for a day after


But it's only for 1 day, right?....


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2015)

doublejj said:


> But it's only for 1 day, right?....


Yes and no violence just the gighling and crazy laughing


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2015)

Kinda like meet the feebles crossed with clockwork orange


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2015)

Sitting here at work with the guys all debating wether 911 was a conspiracy etc.
And some of the shit that comes out of their mouths is so pathetic.
Vent over....8 hrs to go then its home,beers and wonder woman


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Sitting here at work with the guys all debating wether 911 was a conspiracy etc.
> And some of the shit that comes out of their mouths is so pathetic.
> Vent over....8 hrs to go then its home,beers and wonder woman


Just finished my morning ride. Shower coffee 10x vapes check on plants


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 7, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just finished my morning ride. Shower coffee 10x vapes check on plants


Im looking forward to getting home the wife tells me the plants look twice as wide as what they were last werk and the chillis are growing like mad even in this heatwave we have just had


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 7, 2015)

I just got home.. don't even get me started on work, what a joke that place is.. pays the bills I suppose.

When in doubt, bong rip it out!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3559419
> 
> I just got home.. don't even get me started on work, what a joke that place is.. pays the bills I suppose.
> 
> When in doubt, bong rip it out!


Only a way to generate that paper someone tells us is #1


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 7, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Only a way to generate that paper someone tells us is #1


It really sucks man. Hopefully some day I'll own a commercial greenhouse. All I want to do is grow for a living!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> It really sucks man. Hopefully some day I'll own a commercial greenhouse. All I want to do is grow for a living!


I want one like this
http://sfglobe.com/2015/11/11/family-designs-glass-green-house-to-wrap-around-home-and-warm-it-naturally/


----------



## fumble (Dec 7, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3559419
> 
> I just got home.. don't even get me started on work, what a joke that place is.. pays the bills I suppose.
> 
> When in doubt, bong rip it out!


lol...I have always said, 'when in doubt, gas it' I like your way of thinking 



Vnsmkr said:


> I want one like this
> http://sfglobe.com/2015/11/11/family-designs-glass-green-house-to-wrap-around-home-and-warm-it-naturally/


that is certainly beautiful...I want this one though:

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grq/5338350800.html


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

fumble said:


> lol...I have always said, 'when in doubt, gas it' I like your way of thinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want that with a house inside


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 8, 2015)

Still cant get a confirmed sex on the SR71gotta be a female theres not really a caliyx proper on there yet @nuggs @treemansbuds
But hell this plant is looking great since a small upsize if shes fem ill have to put her in the 15 gallon fabric pot soon...


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 8, 2015)

Bubblegum is looking awesome loves the topping ive done so far and the way its growing could be a 10 plus 15 gallon effort


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 8, 2015)

And the wonder woman is almost an exact copy of the last years effort i do think it has more indica in this years hence why i think.when i am topping shes not quite as quick to take off again like last years sativa dom pheno....


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 8, 2015)

Group shot the SR71 is almost saying im at the front cos im better bitches


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 8, 2015)

spraying for leaf munchers in 2 days time when the weather is cooler they have been having a gd munch on all the plants but not in plague proportions so Friday is spray day 28 temps lowest I got for a week


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 8, 2015)

Dream machine got a gd seaweed based 10 litre feed today


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah man, that looks like the beginning of a female flower in that SR71, minus the two hairs, which I bet will come soon. It definitely doesn't have that rounded, ball look that male presex flowers generally have.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah man, that looks like the beginning of a female flower in that SR71, minus the two hairs, which I bet will come soon. It definitely doesn't have that rounded, ball look that male presex flowers generally have.


sure hope so its taking its time I was thinking shit im breeding transgenders here lol


----------



## 757growin (Dec 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3560104 Group shot the SR71 is almost saying im at the front cos im better bitches


You're gonna run outta room in that garden. Big girls are coming! Looking good mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3560091 View attachment 3560092 View attachment 3560093 Still cant get a confirmed sex on the SR71gotta be a female theres not really a caliyx proper on there yet @nuggs @treemansbuds
> But hell this plant is looking great since a small upsize if shes fem ill have to put her in the 15 gallon fabric pot soon...


Those motherfuckas are looking sexy dude. Yeah I 2nd what 757 said, they are gonna blow up!!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 9, 2015)

Very nice.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2015)

757growin said:


> You're gonna run outta room in that garden. Big girls are coming! Looking good mate


Exactly wat im thinking my friend im thinking now of placing a net of some sort to kinda scrog or hold them down to a certain height.... the burmese kush definitely cant stay no room and if the sr71 goes male i will still be pushed for room with just the other 2 ...last yr i pretty much filled the area with a 6 oz plant and a 2lber.looking at some cage and wire/nets over the next week or so b4 things get away from me


----------



## TWS (Dec 9, 2015)

so it was 2 pounds ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2015)

TWS said:


> so it was 2 pounds ?


80 odd grams short or so


----------



## TWS (Dec 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> 80 odd grams short or so



don't hide the kitty.


----------



## Kiwigrowa (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey everyone, long time no see. I am back in action. Just wondering when the 15/16 outdoor thread is going to start? Will get some pics for you all later after I have visited the plot. I put mine out quite early this year and gave them a good head start indoors, so they're already at 6ft and have been topped multiple times.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2015)

Kiwigrowa said:


> Hey everyone, long time no see. I am back in action. Just wondering when the 15/16 outdoor thread is going to start? Will get some pics for you all later after I have visited the plot. I put mine out quite early this year and gave them a good head start indoors, so they're already at 6ft and have been topped multiple times.


I think there may be a new zealand 15/16 thread mate sounds gd wat strains u got ?
Im here for shits giggles whiskey n roots...scratch roots i want dank arse bud !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I think there may be a new zealand 15/16 thread mate sounds gd wat strains u got ?
> Im here for shits giggles whiskey n roots...scratch roots i want dank arse bud !


More the roots more the fruits


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## mushroom head (Dec 9, 2015)

Dang Ruby killing it. The plants are looking beautiful.. and big! Your bubble gum looks exactly how mine did, I only topped her 4 times total I think them let it go. She was taller than me. Haha, I can't wait to see how she performs for you.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2015)

I like some hoegaarden! Good shit with a slice of orange


----------



## fumble (Dec 9, 2015)

If I didn't see the pic, I would think you talking about a garden of hos


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2015)

fumble said:


> If I didn't see the pic, I would think you talking about a garden of hos


Got a roof full


----------



## fumble (Dec 9, 2015)

what a lovely roof it must be too


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Dang Ruby killing it. The plants are looking beautiful.. and big! Your bubble gum looks exactly how mine did, I only topped her 4 times total I think them let it go. She was taller than me. Haha, I can't wait to see how she performs for you.
> View attachment 3560944


Belgian white ...yes!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2015)

just checked on the sr71 after going out on the water today...im sure I seen what looks like the start of a hair for a fem plant in fact im positive !!hopefully next couple days confirm


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2015)

Awesome man. SA Kwazulu, the Viet sativa in front, and the unknown girl in the back also showed me the same yesterday. Pretty stoked on the load of females I have gotten so far


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2015)

2 brownies down the hatch, that should do for the day


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 10, 2015)

This means war !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 10, 2015)

1st spray for anything last night lowest temps today for 4 weeks so was gd to get it done the cabbage worms have been having a field day on leaves on all plants and once I seen a leaf on the 71 damaged I declared war.Will be giving them a hose down shortly and things are looking gd temps rising again as off tomorrow,this summer weather has been way better than last season already now I have the problem of keeping to a certain height.
Maybe I did put them out to early against treemans advice as he knew from last year I had to tie and cage these girls down below 8 ft.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 10, 2015)

Confirmed fem 1st hair seen small and hazy pic but its there 
Shes growing fast now more or less same height as the ww but a lot thicker in nodes and strength


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> 1st spray for anything last night lowest temps today for 4 weeks so was gd to get it done the cabbage worms have been having a field day on leaves on all plants and once I seen a leaf on the 71 damaged I declared war.Will be giving them a hose down shortly and things are looking gd temps rising again as off tomorrow,this summer weather has been way better than last season already now I have the problem of keeping to a certain height.
> Maybe I did put them out to early against treemans advice as he knew from last year I had to tie and cage these girls down below 8 ft.....


You'll do alright . Ha ha, fuck man those girls are gonna give ya some fruits!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3561724 View attachment 3561725 View attachment 3561727 Confirmed fem 1st hair seen small and hazy pic but its there
> Shes growing fast now more or less same height as the ww but a lot thicker in nodes and strength


AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 10, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> You'll do alright . Ha ha, fuck man those girls are gonna give ya some fruits!!!


after last years breakthrough in quality I would be over the moon with anywhere between 1-3lb of quality again,will be transplanting the sr71 to a 15 gallon prob today and then work out wether to gift the buka to a neighbor who I know will gift an oz back to return the favour,she cant stay the area is to small with alone with 3.


----------



## TWS (Dec 10, 2015)

Rube, Thought you might like to hear one of your favorites I stumbled on to.


----------



## TWS (Dec 10, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3561724 View attachment 3561725 View attachment 3561727 Confirmed fem 1st hair seen small and hazy pic but its there
> Shes growing fast now more or less same height as the ww but a lot thicker in nodes and strength



awesome rube ! she's a buet mate !


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 10, 2015)

TWS said:


> Rube, Thought you might like to hear one of your favorites I stumbled on to.


oh dear...I remember that song ..is that sad?


----------



## TWS (Dec 10, 2015)

Hey Rube, did you send PC hot sauce or just salts ? I made 14 pounds of ceviche for the bbq and hope your hots arrive..

took about a half a day with a few smoke breaks.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 10, 2015)

TWS said:


> Hey Rube, did you send PC hot sauce or just salts ? I made 14 pounds of ceviche for the bbq and hope your hots arrive..
> 
> took about a half a day with a few smoke breaks.


Sent him salts,flakes n powders mate.
No sauce this run im all out till fresh picks if chillis sorry 


Crikey
And that sing was around the same time as a kid as this one


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 10, 2015)

TWS said:


> Hey Rube, did you send PC hot sauce or just salts ? I made 14 pounds of ceviche for the bbq and hope your hots arrive..
> 
> took about a half a day with a few smoke breaks.


I gotta check the mail Friday afternoon I hope they get here before the bbq

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TWS (Dec 10, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Sent him salts,flakes n powders mate.
> No sauce this run im all out till fresh picks if chillis sorry
> 
> 
> ...




classic Rube !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Sent him salts,flakes n powders mate.
> No sauce this run im all out till fresh picks if chillis sorry
> 
> 
> ...


Ruby what you feed your chilis? Got 1 which died off and I plucked all remaining leaves and 1 other not lkn the best. Think fish hydroslate is ok for them?


----------



## TWS (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 10, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ruby what you feed your chilis? Got 1 which died off and I plucked all remaining leaves and 1 other not lkn the best. Think fish hydroslate is ok for them?


I feed mine mainly just powerfeed and seamungus liquid with a touch of liquid potash when first flowers start.
I have seamungus or rocket fuel pellets mixed thru soil.
they are a real touchy plant tho and im finding this year by spacing out my liquid feeds further apart they seem to be doing better ?
Id recommend a seaweed based feed once a week to start with to see if they come back a bit for you...i fed my girls there first lot of maxsea a week or so ago and drained the bottle on top of a chilli plant and man she went nuts lol not sure wether its the minute feed of maxsea or the transplant to bigger pot lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I feed mine mainly just powerfeed and seamungus liquid with a touch of liquid potash when first flowers start.
> I have seamungus or rocket fuel pellets mixed thru soil.
> they are a real touchy plant tho and im finding this year by spacing out my liquid feeds further apart they seem to be doing better ?
> Id recommend a seaweed based feed once a week to start with to see if they come back a bit for you...i fed my girls there first lot of maxsea a week or so ago and drained the bottle on top of a chilli plant and man she went nuts lol not sure wether its the minute feed of maxsea or the transplant to bigger pot lol


Full sun or shaded?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2015)

Only 2 of them did this when they started flowering. They get regular feeds of fish hydroslate... its like 5-5-1 or so


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2015)

Rest look good so far


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Full sun or shaded?


Most the potted ones i have are under the same shadecloth that does my medicine and the other ones in the ground ate in blistering sun but the sun is only on them till 4pm 
Nitrosol liquid sounds similar to wat u have.
I feed mine a specific chilli made nutrient but i feel it doesnt work much more better than normal seaweed based liquid.
Chilli focus its called.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Only 2 of them did this when they started flowering. They get regular feeds of fish hydroslate... its like 5-5-1 or so


Ive learnt when flowering chillis it dont take much to make a to strong feed and have flowers fall off next day...gotta be real fussy with the superhots jalepenos for instance a blind man could grow so if u ever have problems with these somethings badly wrong


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive learnt when flowering chillis it dont take much to make a to strong feed and have flowers fall off next day...gotta be real fussy with the superhots jalepenos for instance a blind man could grow so if u ever have problems with these somethings badly wrong


yeah these were some superhots


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> yeah these were some superhots


U will b right mate ive been growing them for 4 or so yrs now and i still have trouble dialling them in cos each strain.is so different..heres the one that got about 400 ml of left over maxsea lol...its only 10 weeks old


----------



## Kiwigrowa (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey Ruby, the strain I am running this year is a classic - Money Maker. Here are those pictures I promised 2 pages back . These pics are all from the same plot. I had to rip 4 males out today, good luck with your sexing.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2015)

Kiwigrowa said:


> View attachment 3561861 View attachment 3561862 View attachment 3561863 Hey Ruby, here are those pics i promised 2 pages back  I really enjoy reading through your thread, have learnt a bit. These pics are all from the same plot. Good luck with your sexing, I had to rip 4 males out today.


Ay mate those plants are looking superb man !! 
The males werent any of them i hope.
Great stuff mate keep in with the updates on the girls im sure the other guys who call past the thread now and then would say your looking like a bumper yield the way they are looking.
Green and healthy !


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2015)

Kiwigrowa said:


> View attachment 3561861 View attachment 3561862 View attachment 3561863 Hey Ruby, here are those pics i promised 2 pages back  I really enjoy reading through your thread, have learnt a bit. These pics are all from the same plot. Good luck with your sexing, I had to rip 4 males out today.


I have today confirmed the one im waiting on as a female so i now have all fems ..id say whores or bitches but dont want to upset my only female thread contributer lol @fumble


----------



## Kiwigrowa (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks Ruby! Unfortunately the males were some of the plants pictured above. Luckily for me the tallest one at the back with about 6 tops is Female + 2 others in the picture. There were about 6 that I haven't been able to sex yet. I have been giving them worm pee collected from the bottom of my worm farm and they seem to love it. Congrats on the good news today!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2015)

Even my little cambodian girl in the back started throwing pistils today. Thats way early. Fuk yeah. All fems out back


----------



## TWS (Dec 11, 2015)

Had a glass of milk with dinner. Guess im getting lactose intolerant in my old age. Stomach woke me up and I had to blow full mud . That is all, back to bed now . #full mudd


----------



## TWS (Dec 11, 2015)

cans guys be bipolar or is it just a female thing and a scientific word for PMS ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2015)

TWS said:


> cans guys be bipolar or is it just a female thing and a scientific word for PMS ?


we have two halves of brain to make a full...its a natural thing 2 personalitys :/


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2015)

TWS said:


> Had a glass of milk with dinner. Guess im getting lactose intolerant in my old age. Stomach woke me up and I had to blow full mud . That is all, back to bed now . #full mudd


----------



## TWS (Dec 11, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> we have two halves of brain to make a full...its a natural thing 2 personalitys :/


 thanks Ruby. I fully understand now.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2015)

TWS said:


> thanks Ruby. I fully understand now.


I only just found out yesterday that scientifically males have two sections of the brain


----------



## TWS (Dec 11, 2015)

yea, kinda like two testi's and they do most of the thinking for us anyways.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2015)

TWS said:


> yea, kinda like two testi's and they do most of the thinking for us anyways.


we have to testes ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 11, 2015)

why sure Ruby, well at least most of us do. My dogs though actually have none. They are what you might call uni's.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2015)

TWS said:


> why sure Ruby, well at least most of us do. My dogs though actually have none. They are what you might call uni's.


If a horse has none its a gelding ?


----------



## 757growin (Dec 11, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> If a horse has none its a gelding ?


Llama too


----------



## fumble (Dec 11, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I have today confirmed the one im waiting on as a female so i now have all fems ..id say whores or bitches but dont want to upset my only female thread contributer lol @fumble


Aww Ruby no need to worry...I don't get offeneded easily...give them bitches a pimp hand smackdown lol



TWS said:


> cans guys be bipolar or is it just a female thing and a scientific word for PMS ?


Lol...that stands for Putting up with Mens' Shit.


----------



## TWS (Dec 11, 2015)

Fumble Rocks !


----------



## fumble (Dec 11, 2015)

lol TWS


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 11, 2015)

fumble said:


> Aww Ruby no need to worry...I don't get offeneded easily...give them bitches a pimp hand smackdown lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...that stands for Putting up with Mens' Shit.


@fumble is not only the pastry/salad chef at these BBQ's, she's the head of security!
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2015)

TWS said:


> Had a glass of milk with dinner. Guess im getting lactose intolerant in my old age. Stomach woke me up and I had to blow full mud . That is all, back to bed now . #full mudd


ha ha, since you hit the # button you trying to twitter that shit? Ha ha, Never have figured out that twitter shit, really just dont GAF. But does kinda get on my nerves when I see people throwing up pictures on instagram with this # shit tagging every word they can think of. Must be if people do that then nothing else is wrong in the world? Oh ok


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2015)

fumble said:


> Aww Ruby no need to worry...I don't get offeneded easily...give them bitches a pimp hand smackdown lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...that stands for Putting up with Mens' Shit.


ha ha awesome Fumble. Brownies, down the hatch!!!!! Happy weekend all!!!!


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 11, 2015)

The salts showed up today 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Dec 11, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> The salts showed up today
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


so did the pig.....


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 11, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Sent him salts,flakes n powders mate.
> No sauce this run im all out till fresh picks if chillis sorry
> 
> 
> ...


Hot Damn the Carolina reaper salt was instant burn on my tongue good stuff mate now I'm gonna try them one after another

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (Dec 11, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> @fumble is not only the pastry/salad chef at these BBQ's, she's the head of security!
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3562073 View attachment 3562072


LMAO!!! too funny TMB


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Hot Damn the Carolina reaper salt was instant burn on my tongue good stuff mate now I'm gonna try them one after another
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


awesome glad they arrived...its all for you bud


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2015)

wait till u put half a teaspoon of the ghost powder in a few tins of cooked baked beans


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Hot Damn the Carolina reaper salt was instant burn on my tongue good stuff mate now I'm gonna try them one after another
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


don't forget you gotta smash up the salts or put them in a salt n pepper grinder etc


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> don't forget you gotta smash up the salts or put them in a salt n pepper grinder etc


Lol till I get a proper grinder I will just grab a piece and chow down 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> Lol till I get a proper grinder I will just grab a piece and chow down
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Just use a cement block and small hammer if u have to lol..enjoy mate your a gd bloke as us aussies say.
Im drunk.i think i better.leave the internet alone for a while


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)

I was trying to toss some pictures up and this fuck keeps flipping them sideways....time for another brownie before I start punching the laptop


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2015)

Im fucked drunk.back tomorrow maybe
We raised 10 grand for a mate who has 50% burns to his body ...10k in 24 hrs


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 12, 2015)

10k in 24hrs that's amazing Ruby! Hope he recovers well. 

Just wanted to show off the lsd! She sat there for awhile but now is exploding in growth.. kinda sativa looking hey?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> 10k in 24hrs that's amazing Ruby! Hope he recovers well.
> 
> Just wanted to show off the lsd! She sat there for awhile but now is exploding in growth.. kinda sativa looking hey? View attachment 3562618


It sure does look a bit more sativa doesnt it but it looks gd having said that.
Getting a nice smell of a stem rub ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> 10k in 24hrs that's amazing Ruby! Hope he recovers well.
> 
> Just wanted to show off the lsd! She sat there for awhile but now is exploding in growth.. kinda sativa looking hey? View attachment 3562618


Very young lad and very courageous but cant go into details here to much


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2015)

Temps between 39-44 for the next week (105-112 for the yanks ) these girls are drinking more and more now we are in the middle of a hot dry summer 
Topped the bubblegum an wonder woman again as much as i could.
WW is shorter but a almost a metre wide which is the shape i was looking for before it gets to 6 ft so for me im on target or better than last year for her


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2015)

Wonder woman top view and approx 1.1m tall


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2015)

Bubblegum 1.3m


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2015)

SR71 growing fast now and asking me now shes shown sex if i can transplant to a fabric pot please sir


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2015)

Also started maxsea once a week feed full strength,sprayed for leaf worms 2 days ago checked today could not find one so has worked well.
No mites at this stage but this year is a lot hotter and drier earlier in the season so will do a preventive spray once weather has a cool break in a week or so.
I get the feeling xmas day is gonna be as hot as sitting in hell naked.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2015)

And a visit with H20 for the dream machine


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3563432 And a visit with H20 for the dream machine


That fkn dream machine damn


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> That fkn dream machine damn


Yeah shes going well man i only get out there with water once a week n the next week gets a seaweed based feed its going better than i thought it would.
Its really nice colour green the pics a bit hazy cos it was a different phone just for today but the stem is really strong n sturdy.
I havnt topped it but i think ill leave a la natural Wouldnt mind seeing a bad arse mo fo bud at the top lol


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 13, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> It sure does look a bit more sativa doesnt it but it looks gd having said that.
> Getting a nice smell of a stem rub ?


I've been reading about lsd and I guess she can throw some sativa phenos, guess I have one! Not getting much off the stem rub, kind of a spicy/fruity smell from it! My pink kush bag seed smells way better.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 13, 2015)

Couple pics of the pink kush, just topped her again, maybe I should stop soon? I've never topped a plant this much before.. she is begging to be transplanted into the 7g smart pot I have ready for her, soon girl..


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3563497 View attachment 3563498
> 
> Couple pics of the pink kush, just topped her again, maybe I should stop soon? I've never topped a plant this much before.. she is begging to be transplanted into the 7g smart pot I have ready for her, soon girl..


now that looks killer the pink kush...im more of an indica man myself  I don't think you can top to much lol but indoor is different I guess just stop when you feel comfortable you can handle the stretch


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2015)

Last update for this week,transplanted SR71 to a 15 gallon fabric pot she looks settled in already


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2015)

Bubblegum height is amazing me considering im topping her every chance i get


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2015)

Wonder woman taking on the square shape im looking for while topping pretty sure i picked the right pheno (indica dom) as i feel its as thick as last years but a touch slower to take off after topping ..im happy with that.


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 14, 2015)

All I gotta say if you grow your smoke as good as you grow your peppers that's gonna be some amazing weed  I just sat here and tried a sample out of every bag I'm sweating rain drops

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> All I gotta say if you grow your smoke as good as you grow your peppers that's gonna be some amazing weed  I just sat here and tried a sample out of every bag I'm sweating rain drops
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Im always in the garden with the peppers and music blasting


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 15, 2015)

Check this crazy video out!
Every one of the fuckers gets fucked up!
Why?
TMB-


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2015)

Downhill is so much more fun...
Crazy fuckers..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Downhill is so much more fun...
> Crazy fuckers..


About a year and half ago I got this new mtn bike and did a downhill thru a mango orchard about 50km from here. Landed on my chest/face going over the bars. Rode all the way home with shirt wrapped around my face as there were zero taxis. 20 stitches later and some bruised insides


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3563810 View attachment 3563811 Last update for this week,transplanted SR71 to a 15 gallon fabric pot she looks settled in already


Fkn a man look at those beatiful leaves


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2015)

My babies!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Check this crazy video out!
> Every one of the fuckers gets fucked up!
> Why?
> TMB-


Fuck thats some mad shit


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> My babies!View attachment 3564763


Looking good man some of those are gonna be big in the 30 gals


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2015)

I actually debated ripping up the wonder woman and transplanting the SR into it in its place the other day


----------



## TWS (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi Ruby.

I was kinda thinking she's gonna need a bigger pot. lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 15, 2015)

oh and your not supposed to like balls. btw.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/open-show-and-tell-2015.856747/page-245#post-12142163


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2015)

TWS said:


> Hi Ruby.
> 
> I was kinda thinking she's gonna need a bigger pot. lol


No can do lol shes in the 15 gallon it will be right this year flowering starts around 6-8 weeks time nect year im sure it will be a tmb special 71,gm or orange og in the main hole


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2015)

TWS said:


> oh and your not supposed to like balls. btw.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/open-show-and-tell-2015.856747/page-245#post-12142163


He pollinated something else so thats likeable in my books...maybe i just like balls


----------



## fumble (Dec 15, 2015)

good morning Ruby


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2015)

Morning fumble


----------



## fumble (Dec 15, 2015)

good morning Redeyedfrog


----------



## doublejj (Dec 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> He pollinated something else so thats likeable in my books...maybe i just like balls


Be true to yourself Ruby.....if you like them, you like them.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2015)

Yeah who are we to judge!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2015)

Ok


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2015)

Morning fumble 
Hell froggy you were up early ?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm up with the sun like my gals


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey rubes I found Obamas missing balls!
I thought Michelle had em but I was wrong lol.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## reza92 (Dec 15, 2015)

TWS said:


> start over ! pop more seed ! don't waste time !


i would but im running low on seeds.  
anything that ends up looking shitty ill probs throw a heap of pollen at and get some seeds for next year



redeyedfrog said:


> Keep em going man i had the same issue last year and my girls revegged and I ended up with a nice harvest at the end...
> You'll be apples mate!


thats the plan mate. ill whack some pics up in a sec. been mad busy/without a computer so im a little behind


----------



## reza92 (Dec 15, 2015)

update of the garden


----------



## TWS (Dec 15, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> No can do lol shes in the 15 gallon it will be right this year flowering starts around 6-8 weeks time nect year im sure it will be a tmb special 71,gm or orange og in the main hole



kiddie pool it.


----------



## TWS (Dec 15, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Hey rubes I found Obamas missing balls!
> I thought Michelle had em but I was wrong lol.
> View attachment 3565136



don't worry, she shared it all over the interwebs , they're small.


----------



## TWS (Dec 15, 2015)

reza92 said:


> View attachment 3565304
> update of the garden


did they revegg ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 15, 2015)

@fumble . Your balm is the bomb ! It really works . Sometimes I doubt the medicinal part of mmj but since my wife's stomach issues and the way this balm has helped my shoulder issues, the government really needs to pull their heads out. Narcotics or ibuprofen took care of neither of these issues but mmj did.
ps. I think I lost your tinacture direction. could you please send again.

Thank you.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 16, 2015)

TWS said:


> @fumble . Your balm is the bomb ! It really works . Sometimes I doubt the medicinal part of mmj but since my wife's stomach issues and the way this balm has helped my shoulder issues, the government really needs to pull their heads out. Narcotics or ibuprofen took care of neither of these issues but mmj did.
> ps. I think I lost your tinacture direction. could you please send again.
> 
> Thank you.


Would something like balm be able to make it through customs @fumble ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 16, 2015)

TWS said:


> kiddie pool it.


Not this year mate i have more plenty more seeds of it ill be struggling for room as it is with two 15 gallons and a 100 gallon ground hole


----------



## fumble (Dec 16, 2015)

TWS said:


> @fumble . Your balm is the bomb ! It really works . Sometimes I doubt the medicinal part of mmj but since my wife's stomach issues and the way this balm has helped my shoulder issues, the government really needs to pull their heads out. Narcotics or ibuprofen took care of neither of these issues but mmj did.
> ps. I think I lost your tinacture direction. could you please send again.
> 
> Thank you.


right the fck on TWS  I am so glad it worked for you. It really has helped my shoulder, and even my restless legs. You can rub some into the temples for a headache too. 
tincture recipe...will do...in the next day or so



ruby fruit said:


> Would something like balm be able to make it through customs @fumble ?


I really don't know Ruby...if not, I can always help you make some


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 16, 2015)

fumble said:


> right the fck on TWS  I am so glad it worked for you. It really has helped my shoulder, and even my restless legs. You can rub some into the temples for a headache too.
> tincture recipe...will do...in the next day or so
> 
> 
> I really don't know Ruby...if not, I can always help you make some


Between my ankle and my wifes hips since having kids that balm sounds like the answer


----------



## reza92 (Dec 16, 2015)

TWS said:


> did they revegg ?


Some have started there's 3 that haven't started yet. I've got 2 that didn't flower at all


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 16, 2015)

reza92 said:


> Some have started there's 3 that haven't started yet. I've got 2 that didn't flower at all


I reckon you'll be alright man


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 16, 2015)

That balm sounds good, is it done with leaves and stem or flowers?


----------



## fumble (Dec 16, 2015)

I made it with my ACDC buds.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2015)

Cant wait to fuck off from this hell hole and do an update hoping the dream machine at plot 2 has survived the heatwave without water for 4 days


----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2015)

your mum said it will be ok.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2015)

Even the strongest can break....just found out a few friends werent ever there for you when u needed them to stand up for you like you have done for them.
Pretty fickle ppl that think of their next pay check more than being loyal to someone who has stood up for them many a time.

Fuck this shit its that old saying who needs enemies when you have friends like that.
2 hrs and ill be ripping bongs to elevate myself to a level they cant reach me at 

Keep it green


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 17, 2015)

Jeff Beck Jimmy page Joe Perry and metallica. A guitar battle was bound to happen! What a classic....


----------



## fumble (Dec 17, 2015)

Hugs Ruby a lot of people really fcking suck


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 17, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Even the strongest can break....just found out a few friends werent ever there for you when u needed them to stand up for you like you have done for them.
> Pretty fickle ppl that think of their next pay check more than being loyal to someone who has stood up for them many a time.
> 
> Fuck this shit its that old saying who needs enemies when you have friends like that.
> ...


Hey bro if ya wanna have a chat just ring.
I'm always around man...


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Hey bro if ya wanna have a chat just ring.
> I'm always around man...


it don't feel good man..i know I been avoiding ya sorry man you mean more than some of my so called 10 yr friends


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2015)

forget this shit ..I just logged in to grab a quick squiz..heres the song that everyone can relate to one time or another for various reasons..and that's why it is my favourite all time ..IT never lets me DOWN \m/


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Even the strongest can break....just found out a few friends werent ever there for you when u needed them to stand up for you like you have done for them.
> Pretty fickle ppl that think of their next pay check more than being loyal to someone who has stood up for them many a time.
> 
> Fuck this shit its that old saying who needs enemies when you have friends like that.
> ...



your more than welcome to come to our support group thread ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2015)

TWS said:


> your more than welcome to come to our support group thread ?


Fuck that...cos ive always felt i am mentally fucked up somewhere...
Just watched the full 3 hr version of 3d bluray of The wall roger waters 2014 
....if u were emotionsl a little yer over the top now fuck that shit just brings out goosebumps


Or is that just a fragile human mind


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2015)

With an undisclosed mental issue yer prob not wanna get it diagnosed anytime soon if you thought you were strong


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Dec 18, 2015)

Well, im kinda high so nothing is making sense I think.  One thing I do know is Doro is built like a brick shit house. Horrible video though. sorry.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Dec 18, 2015)

That'll cheer him up froggy ! good job !


----------



## TWS (Dec 18, 2015)

rube. You should go stick your thing in a glory hole and see what might happen .


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 18, 2015)

Hey Ruby! just wanted to show off my pepper garden from the summer we just had, it's covered in snow now. I start everything from seed, they were not very old in this picture as you can tell..


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2015)

$999 round trip San Francisco to Sidney.....

http://www.qantas.com/travel/airlines/san-francisco-to-australia-deals/us/en


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> $999 round trip San Francisco to Sidney.....
> 
> http://www.qantas.com/travel/airlines/san-francisco-to-australia-deals/us/en


Cheaper than Nam to US


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3566950
> 
> Hey Ruby! just wanted to show off my pepper garden from the summer we just had, it's covered in snow now. I start everything from seed, they were not very old in this picture as you can tell..


Shit yeah that looks awesome mate !


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)

Ok..so yest was a typical once in a year sad arse feel sorry day but as usual the family supported me like they do.
Drank beers id say 18 so it knocked the wind out of depression a bit but like it always does swings yer mood from go to whoa very quickly
Wonder woman still does its job getting high in the spa during this heatwave went down well.
Finished the day with sex like i was 20 again 
New day suns up rubes is back 
Updates are a coming heading out to see if the dream machine is still standing back soon....
Oh and redfroggy ill ring you today sometime sorry for being a dick and tws and fumble thanks for sending pms of support


----------



## fumble (Dec 18, 2015)

glad you're back Ruby Rube


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 18, 2015)

TWS said:


> rube. You should go stick your thing in a glory hole and see what might happen .


Glory holes a great idea, not that I'd know anything about gloryholes!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2015)

Thinking of you ruby.......


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Thinking of you ruby.......


kinda got busy this morning now I sat down and it feels like I hit the wall again...I feel sorry for ppl that go through these feelings every day of their life :/


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)

Feel for you brother. Its been a rough month or so here too, really ruff for the last week. Turn the music up smoke more dope


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2015)

Have you heard the unplugged versions?....


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2015)

A lot of songs take on a whole different sound when performed on accustic insutrments....


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Have you heard the unplugged versions?....


Yep i sure have jj...i have those unplugged sessions in full and one of my other favs is the nirvana unplugged..very moving session that one


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2015)

Rooster is an entirely different song....Riveting


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)

Trying to get back into wat i love doing..heres the latest updates 
Take note dream machine is enduring a heatwave here and went 5 days of extreme heat without water and stood up to it pretty well i thought.
Got a water today and will give it a 20 litre seaweed drink tomorrow


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Rooster is an entirely different song....Riveting


Its almost magical isnt it jj...


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 18, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep i sure have jj...i have those unplugged sessions in full and one of my other favs is the nirvana unplugged..very moving session that one


Many consider the Nirvana performance as the greatest Unplugged ever. I would tend to agree. Those Meat Puppets tracks, David Bowie's Man Who Sold The World and Lead Belly's Where Did You Sleep Last Night were instant classics IMHO and yes, the acoustic versions do have a life of their own! Check out how fucking young Dave looks!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)

its almost haunting but cool that song I love it never get sick of it..hope your well smidge


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 18, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Rooster is an entirely different song....Riveting


Badass


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 18, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Many consider the Nirvana performance as the greatest Unplugged ever. I would tend to agree. Those Meat Puppets tracks, David Bowie's Man Who Sold The World and Lead Belly's Where Did You Sleep Last Night were instant classics IMHO and yes, the acoustic versions do have a life of their own! Check out how fucking young Dave looks!


Well were on the same page eh lol!


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 18, 2015)

> *Dave Grohl (The A.V. Club 2006 Interview):* In rehearsal, we would do a song, and Kurt would turn to me and say, “Hey, do you think you could play it a little bit lighter?” “Oh yeah, I’ll try.” So we’d do another take, and he’d turn around and go, “Could you bring it down just a little bit more?” And we’d do another take, and he’d say, “You know what, just still, could you bring it down?” And I was like, “Should I even fucking be here?” Then someone handed me these little bundle sticks that made a huge difference and actually saved the whole show. I think Kurt wanted to bring it down to just the lowest, most dirge-like, Leonard Cohen level, which was really fun. I think that’s what made it so special; it wasn’t just acoustic versions of _Nevermind_.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 18, 2015)

You know, as much as I love Nirvana and all, this Plant and Page tune is on total point I think. Love this shit and one of my biggest regrets was never seeing LZ.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> You know, as much as I love Nirvana and all, this Plant and Page tune is on total point I think. Love this shit and one of my biggest regrets was never seeing LZ.


for sure! im lucky to exp black Sabbath when they tour here next year got tix already...thought I may have missed the boat on that band


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


>


girls greening up now mate after the small issue?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 19, 2015)

I saw black sabbath 3 years ago, amazing show! Opened with Iron Man.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> girls greening up now mate after the small issue?


Getting back to form slowly lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 19, 2015)

Love to blaze and pop this band on usually after a few joints and a bottle of wine.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 19, 2015)

Hey this is my nephews Rorys band he is the guitarists 
Kitten Hurricane


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 19, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Fuck that...cos ive always felt i am mentally fucked up somewhere...
> Just watched the full 3 hr version of 3d bluray of The wall roger waters 2014
> ....if u were emotionsl a little yer over the top now fuck that shit just brings out goosebumps
> 
> ...


What's up Ruby-
That SR-71 is looking nice, hope she does ya good.
I seen Rogers Waters "The wall" tour twice live in 2012 or 2013. Once in Las Vegas frying my ass off on mushrooms, and once in the Ca bay area (not frying). Great shows live, I need to get that BluRay version. 
I seen Pink Floyd "Division Bell" tour in Oakland Ca frying my ass off on mushrooms 20+ years ago (1994). Hands down the best concert I've seen. I've been waiting for a tour ever since, but have my doubts. 
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 19, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> What's up Ruby-
> That SR-71 is looking nice, hope she does ya good.
> I seen Rogers Waters "The wall" tour twice live in 2012 or 2013. Once in Las Vegas frying my ass off on mushrooms, and once in the Ca bay area (not frying). Great shows live, I need to get that BluRay version.
> I seen Pink Floyd "Division Bell" tour in Oakland Ca frying my ass off on mushrooms 20+ years ago (1994). Hands down the best concert I've seen. I've been waiting for a tour ever since, but have my doubts.
> TMB-


Hi my friend just an up n down week but shit happens.
The SR71 is quickly becoming the plant i look forward to seeing most...if i have my way next season it will be an orange og,sr and grandmaster 
I tried to hold off putting her in the 15 gsllon and we have 6-8 weeks veg left so hope it works out ok....i would love a half pound of the treemans killer SR


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 19, 2015)

Get home
Start f##cking to angel of death by slayer
Finished with nick cave and the bad seeds 
I know there was some tool and cosmic psychos in between somewhere but the wife was to loud and blocking my view 

If ya didnt wanna know its to late you do now


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 19, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Hey this is my nephews Rorys band he is the guitarists
> Kitten Hurricane


that's cool as red


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 19, 2015)

Hey Ruby care for a cannacaramel topped with chili salts!?


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 19, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3568316 Hey Ruby care for a cannacaramel topped with chili salts!?


You mind sharing that recipe?


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 19, 2015)

Pm sent Smidge!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3568316 Hey Ruby care for a cannacaramel topped with chili salts!?


Oh hell yeah !!


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 20, 2015)

Oh man they are tasty! If only you could actually try them.

Not sure how many I ate while cutting them up but I passed out early last night!


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi everyone I hope your all doing well!!! Sorry I've been awol for a couple months, all your grows are looking great in the southern hemisphere. Hope you all have a very happy Chronikah.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Oh man they are tasty! If only you could actually try them.
> 
> Not sure how many I ate while cutting them up but I passed out early last night!


They look great man u must gave had those temps exact getting it looking as gd as that


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Hi everyone I hope your all doing well!!! Sorry I've been awol for a couple months, all your grows are looking great in the southern hemisphere. Hope you all have a very happy Chronicah.


Bc!missed ya mate hope u been well


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Bc!missed ya mate hope u been well


Thanks buddy I've missed it around here too. I've been really good actually. Been busy as hell but that's good cause it keeps me out of trouble. I'm glad it's not grow season around here because I could never keep up. My days off seem to just fly by and it's time to head back. I'm thankfulI have a couple weeks off for Christmas.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> They look great man u must gave had those temps exact getting it looking as gd as that


Thanks ruby appreciate it! I was watching that candy thermometer like a hawk!!


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Thanks buddy I've missed it around here too. I've been really good actually. Been busy as hell but that's good cause it keeps me out of trouble. I'm glad it's not grow season around here because I could never keep up. My days off seem to just fly by and it's time to head back. I'm thankfulI have a couple weeks off for Christmas.


Have a gd xmas ..im working at xmas but at the same time im looking into getting a new job that at least makes me a bit happier...as im getting older its not about the money and the time away from family is just starting to take its toll emotionally


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2015)

does anyone else get the blues that bad that they neglect there plants for days?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> does anyone else get the blues that bad that they neglect there plants for days?


Yes though I also don't like taking that depression negative feelings shit in my garden. They feel it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2015)

Not more than couple days though... I make myself snap out of the funk


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes though I also don't like taking that depression negative feelings shit in my garden. They feel it


drove out of my yard today and thought fuck I must be letting shit get to me mentally cos my lawns and weeds are are out of control and normally im pretty fussy


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2015)

Video is kinda lame but the bikes sound cool. I luv me dirt bikes. Gotta go ride !


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> drove out of my yard today and thought fuck I must be letting shit get to me mentally cos my lawns and weeds are are out of control and normally im pretty fussy


Hey Rubes, I do it too but the ironic part is that I know when I'm in my gardens I am at my most peaceful and content self, even if I'm pissed off, after 10 minutes in the fresh air toiling, mixing nutes, weeding, spraying, whatever I calm down and it all just slows down and I kinda forget how bad I feel. Depression is a funny thing because it sorta makes you not do what's good for you. Anyways thats my 2 cents on that.


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2015)

I just pay the neighbor kid to cut the lawn and I feel better.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Hey Rubes, I do it too but the ironic part is that I know when I'm in my gardens I am at my most peaceful and content self, even if I'm pissed off, after 10 minutes in the fresh air toiling, mixing nutes, weeding, spraying, whatever I calm down and it all just slows down and I kinda forget how bad I feel. Depression is a funny thing because it sorta makes you not do what's good for you. Anyways thats my 2 cents on that.


Thats exactly what gardens do for me REF!! And that is why I spend so much time there.


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 21, 2015)

TWS said:


> I just pay the neighbor kid to cut the lawn and I feel better.


Your comments can pull anyone's heads out their asses, love yer work dude!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2015)

Finally back in the garden tonite 2xbubblegum,4xWW and 2xSR71 cuttings taken for clones to narrow down to 4 of the healthiest for indoor


----------



## fumble (Dec 21, 2015)

@BcDigger good to see you back around. Glad things are going well for you 

@mushroom head that sugar is a temperamental bitch isn't she? lol

@ruby fruit much love hun. I fight depression a lot. music helps...blast in the good shit and blast out the bad shit.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 21, 2015)

@fumble yes it is!! I can not for the life of me get a batch of fudge to turn out.. have you ever made it before?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2015)

Topview update things look ok got a break in weather for 24 hrs to spray for leaf eaters etc which so far seem to be the only hinderence to the plants.
WW is finally starting to bush out like it should not sure why she was a bit slow but i feel picking the indica dom it reacts a lot slower to topping unlike last yrs sativa dom which so hard to keep control height wise.
Bubblegum looks fantastic and is tallest but i feel the SR wont take long to gain height on them


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## fumble (Dec 21, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> @fumble yes it is!! I can not for the life of me get a batch of fudge to turn out.. have you ever made it before?


I have only made one batch of true fudge and it turned out grainy. I make a peanut butter fudge though that is just pb , butter and powdered sugar and vanilla...no cooking. Aaaand if you medicate your pb and butter is a double whammy


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 21, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Topview update things look ok got a break in weather for 24 hrs to spray for leaf eaters etc which so far seem to be the only hinderence to the plants.
> WW is finally starting to bush out like it should not sure why she was a bit slow but i feel picking the indica dom it reacts a lot slower to topping unlike last yrs sativa dom which so hard to keep control height wise.
> Bubblegum looks fantastic and is tallest but i feel the SR wont take long to gain height on them


Nice bro, that bubblegum I have is a gorgeous plant, I had to cull back 2 plant to get under commercial quantity. Critical sensi star and ghost train haze are RIP


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 21, 2015)

fumble said:


> I have only made one batch of true fudge and it turned out grainy. I make a peanut butter fudge though that is just pb , butter and powdered sugar and vanilla...no cooking. Aaaand if you medicate your pb and butter is a double whammy


Dip em in melted chocolate and wow!
I love that recipe...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Nice bro, that bubblegum I have is a gorgeous plant, I had to cull back 2 plant to get under commercial quantity. Critical sensi star and ghost train haze are RIP


Damn wheres the dislike button; commercial quantity what absolute shit!! Could grow a million fukin tobacco plants if you had the means. Anyway, sucks REF


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2015)

that white widow is looking nice.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2015)

TWS said:


> that white widow is looking nice.


Sorry thats the wonder woman..my phone app would only let me write so many letters on the photo 
Shes just starting to show me its got potential like last seasons


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Nice bro, that bubblegum I have is a gorgeous plant, I had to cull back 2 plant to get under commercial quantity. Critical sensi star and ghost train haze are RIP


How much is commercial more than 5 ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3569676


Start topping at that height the SR @treemansbuds ? Or leave as is ? What are your thoughts i got a minimum id say of 7 weeks till flowering starts yield dont matter on this one just quality


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2015)

Ruby they are all looking beautiful. My 2nd set (Blue Dreams, etc) is the one that I am looking forward to.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> How much is commercial more than 5 ?


The commercial charge is 9 so I've gone down to 8 after a bit of research into the legislation, that's the ACT guidelines.
Anything under 9 gets a court date a 1500 dollar fine and a 6 month good behaviour bond with no recorded conviction is the usual outcome. I can live with that


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Have a gd xmas ..im working at xmas but at the same time im looking into getting a new job that at least makes me a bit happier...as im getting older its not about the money and the time away from family is just starting to take its toll emotionally


I hear ya mate It's really hard being away all the time. I'm on a 20/10 schedule so it nice to have a descent amount of time off. It would be hard to do those short shifts that you do because your not home for very long and I would never feel like I'm getting caught up around the house. It was nice to work at home most of the year but the amount I had to work to make up for less wages meant that I spent even less time with my family than when I'm working away. At least this way I get 10 quality days with my family and we can actually afford to enjoy ourselves.


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 22, 2015)

fumble said:


> @BcDigger good to see you back around. Glad things are going well for you
> 
> @mushroom head that sugar is a temperamental bitch isn't she? lol
> 
> @ruby fruit much love hun. I fight depression a lot. music helps...blast in the good shit and blast out the bad shit.


Thanks Fumble! Things couldn't be better. Hope your having a great holiday season.


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 22, 2015)

Woooo hoooo I had an awesome birthday last night!


----------



## fumble (Dec 22, 2015)

snicker snicker  i bet you did lol...Happy Birthday BC


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 22, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Start topping at that height the SR @treemansbuds ? Or leave as is ? What are your thoughts i got a minimum id say of 7 weeks till flowering starts yield dont matter on this one just quality


I'm not a "topper", I'm a "super crop" man myself. She'll get tall, so either will do. Your in a small pot , so I'd say top that bitch, or LST her. She'll be the last to finish for you, mine was harvested on Nov 20th, which would be May 20th (or later) for you. The longer she goes the better.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> The commercial charge is 9 so I've gone down to 8 after a bit of research into the legislation, that's the ACT guidelines.
> Anything under 9 gets a court date a 1500 dollar fine and a 6 month good behaviour bond with no recorded conviction is the usual outcome. I can live with that


More than 1 is a maximum $1000 fine and/or 2 yrs jail,over 5 is trafficking.
1 is a fine no conviction so 2-5 is no mans land


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> Woooo hoooo I had an awesome birthday last night!View attachment 3569978


Lol if thats you im not the only one to flash me arse on my threads 
Have a gd break man


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> I'm not a "topper", I'm a "super crop" man myself. She'll get tall, so either will do. Your in a small pot , so I'd say top that bitch, or LST her. She'll be the last to finish for you, mine was harvested on Nov 20th, which would be May 20th (or later) for you. The longer she goes the better.
> TMB-


Home in 5 days ill top her then get a few toppings in before flowering starts in jan/feb


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2015)

I made tinatcure for the wife last night and licked the spoon and pan and now after sleeping all day I still can't open my eyes.

frozen 3oz popcorn, 750 ml 151 bacardi, 24 hr soak & shake cooked down, added to 1 bottle of honey .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2015)

TWS said:


> I made tinatcure for the wife last night and licked the spoon and pan and now after sleeping all day I still can't open my eyes.
> 
> frozen 3oz popcorn, 750 ml 151 bacardi, 24 hr soak & shake cooked down, added to 1 bottle of honey .


Good shit huh?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2015)

Just smoked a ball of nepalese hash and thoughts are rolling around, some nice, some not so nice. To better days ahead!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> More than 1 is a maximum $1000 fine and/or 2 yrs jail,over 5 is trafficking.
> 1 is a fine no conviction so 2-5 is no mans land


They ate pretty harsh up there


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol if thats you im not the only one to flash me arse on my threads
> Have a gd break man


Funny, I thought it was your backside.

Looks good though. Happy Birthday!


----------



## bict (Dec 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> More than 1 is a maximum $1000 fine and/or 2 yrs jail,over 5 is trafficking.
> 1 is a fine no conviction so 2-5 is no mans land


Fuck, I've got 21 going down in Tasmania.


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## BcDigger (Dec 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol if thats you im not the only one to flash me arse on my threads
> Have a gd break man


That's me my friend, you're not alone anymore!


----------



## reza92 (Dec 23, 2015)

TWS said:


> I made tinatcure for the wife last night and licked the spoon and pan and now after sleeping all day I still can't open my eyes.
> 
> frozen 3oz popcorn, 750 ml 151 bacardi, 24 hr soak & shake cooked down, added to 1 bottle of honey .


How would you use this? Other than on toast


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 23, 2015)

Could mix your dose of tincture with your favorite drink!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 23, 2015)

bict said:


> Fuck, I've got 21 going down in Tasmania.


Yeah 2-5 here is up to the cops discretion wether he thinks there is more than a personal amount growing...im ok if he comes before 2 months veg lol..dont wanna see him 2 weeks before due date


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)

reza92 said:


> How would you use this? Other than on toast



straight up by the teaspoon or dropper full.


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)

BcDigger said:


> That's me my friend, you're not alone anymore!


 haha. Im gonna join the club ! in fact , I think everyone should send Ruby one for Christmas.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 23, 2015)

@TWS was it a cold soak for 24 hours? I'm interested..


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes. in the fridge . 4 hrs is the minium. If you want a lighter color end product you can use everclear or 180 proof and a 4 hr soak in the fridge. There is a couple different soak methods but 4 - 24 is probably the best when used as a edible. One method is to put in a dark closet for months. ewww. I like the 151 because it does not have the hot bite everclear does and evaporates less when straining.
Shake well a bunch of times and strain thru cheese cloth to coffee filter.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

TWS said:


> Yes. in the fridge . 4 hrs is the minium. If you want a lighter color end product you can use everclear or 180 proof and a 4 hr soak in the fridge. There is a couple different soak methods but 4 - 24 is probably the best when used as a edible. One method is to put in a dark closet for months. ewww. I like the 151 because it does not have the hot bite everclear does and evaporates less when straining.
> Shake well a bunch of times and strain thru cheese cloth to coffee filter.


Gonna give this a shot. WHat was your amount of trim/bud again?


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)

3 oz or 84 grams to a 750 mil bottle . you actually can use any amount you like but I believe this measured amount has a dose rating. I don't remember what it is though . you would have to ask miss fumble.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 23, 2015)

TWS said:


> haha. Im gonna join the club ! in fact , I think everyone should send Ruby one for Christmas.


Im a sad fuck at the moment although that might make me smile for 5 seconds


----------



## freemandrake (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry xmas to the RIU family enjoy the holidays!


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Im a sad fuck at the moment although that might make me smile for 5 seconds


 Don't make me fly over to straighten you out Ruby. It won't be pretty.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

TWS said:


> I made tinatcure for the wife last night and licked the spoon and pan and now after sleeping all day I still can't open my eyes.
> 
> frozen 3oz popcorn, 750 ml 151 bacardi, 24 hr soak & shake cooked down, added to 1 bottle of honey .


@TWS do you mind giving me a quick play by play on this? A simple one. Is the 3oz of popcorn activated first (oven?) and then you say shake cooked down, please explain. I will try this.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

@ruby fruit seems like a few of us are having some negative vibes at the moment. Keep your head up brother, thats all I know! In the present only, fuck yesterday, and today dictates what tomorrow may bring. 1 day at a time


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> @TWS do you mind giving me a quick play by play on this? A simple one. Is the 3oz of popcorn activated first (oven?) and then you say shake cooked down, please





Vnsmkr said:


> @ruby fruit seems like a few of us are having some negative vibes at the moment. Keep your head up brother, thats all I know! In the present only, fuck yesterday, and today dictates what tomorrow may bring. 1 day at a time


1 First freeze your trim and booze.
2 mix together and put in fridge and shake vigouresly every few hours until you take it out.
3 strain thru cheese cloth and straight thru coffee filter into medium sauce pan . ( takes patients to get thru coffee filter)
4 on medium heat ( not boiling but steaming) cook alcohol out until only the oil is left. This is where the decarbing takes place.
5 add pre warmed honey ( tap hot ) to sauce pan and mix .
6 let cool and use a funnel to pour back into honey bottle . You will have some extra so have a small medicine bottle available


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

TWS said:


> 1 First freeze your trim and booze.
> 2 mix together and put in fridge and shake vigouresly every few hours until you take it out.
> 3 strain thru cheese cloth and straight thru coffee filter into medium sauce pan . ( takes patients to get thru coffee filter)
> 4 on medium heat ( not boiling but steaming) cook alcohol out until only the oil is left. This is where the decarbing takes place.
> ...


cool man thanks. I will give this one a go pretty soon.


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas Ruby !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

TWS said:


> 1 First freeze your trim and booze.
> 2 mix together and put in fridge and shake vigouresly every few hours until you take it out.
> 3 strain thru cheese cloth and straight thru coffee filter into medium sauce pan . ( takes patients to get thru coffee filter)
> 4 on medium heat ( not boiling but steaming) cook alcohol out until only the oil is left. This is where the decarbing takes place.
> ...


. So I can keep up with it


----------



## reza92 (Dec 23, 2015)

TWS said:


> 1 First freeze your trim and booze.
> 2 mix together and put in fridge and shake vigouresly every few hours until you take it out.
> 3 strain thru cheese cloth and straight thru coffee filter into medium sauce pan . ( takes patients to get thru coffee filter)
> 4 on medium heat ( not boiling but steaming) cook alcohol out until only the oil is left. This is where the decarbing takes place.
> ...


Sweet thanks tws. Pretty much the same steps I did the other day with my home brew 80% but I evaperated all the liquid off. Ima give your way a go for sure though. Love me some honey.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 23, 2015)

TWS said:


> Merry Christmas Ruby !
> 
> View attachment 3570922


Lol u fucken nutter..i smiled for 6.5 secs
It will take a while for me but im slowly getting better ..i fear the damage has been done but theres others worse off....

Merry xmas to my riu family


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol u fucken nutter..i smiled for 6.5 secs
> It will take a while for me but im slowly getting better ..i fear the damage has been done but theres others worse off....
> 
> Merry xmas to my riu family


Man after you have been around West Africa, India, even Cambodia, theres so many levels of worse off than we are. I understand feeling down bro, sort of in an in between place myself but try to keep smiling for my kids and wife, else they feel down too......Anyway to better days my friend.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas rubes!


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 23, 2015)

Hey brother-
Wishing you and yours a Merry X-mas. 
TMB-


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry xmas to all 
Get a prawn on the barbie and yer missus on the spit


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Hey brother-
> Wishing you and yours a Merry X-mas.
> TMB-
> 
> View attachment 3571035


Back at yer brother...


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2015)

And to you @redeyedfrog hope you n the family and the new additions have a great day tomorrow....have one for me.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 24, 2015)

The girls growing along...


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas @ruby fruit And everyone else!


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 24, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> The girls growing along...
> View attachment 3571204


Dang man! Your plants look awesome. Makin me wish I was growing outdoors right now!


----------



## fumble (Dec 24, 2015)

reza92 said:


> How would you use this? Other than on toast


in oh so many many ways


----------



## fumble (Dec 24, 2015)

Hope your Christmas is Merry Ruby  Merry Christmas to all and to all a good High


----------



## fumble (Dec 24, 2015)

TWS said:


> 1 First freeze your trim and booze.
> 2 mix together and put in fridge and shake vigouresly every few hours until you take it out.
> 3 strain thru cheese cloth and straight thru coffee filter into medium sauce pan . ( takes patients to get thru coffee filter)
> *4 on medium heat ( not boiling but steaming) cook alcohol out until only the oil is left. This is where the decarbing takes place.*
> ...


Is this the same as me letting it sit in front of a fan to evap the alcohol as I am ball less and scared of it blowing up?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2015)

So im working xmas day shit happens but i hope everyone just spends time with loved ones and has some quality to smoke 
Keep edibles away from children and grannys 

Keep it green


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> The girls growing along...
> View attachment 3571204


Looking nice man some of them are gonna go out of control in those big fabric pots


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2015)

fumble said:


> Is this the same as me letting it sit in front of a fan to evap the alcohol as I am ball less and scared of it blowing up?


We will give u an answer once you take a photo like bc and tws did lol


----------



## fumble (Dec 24, 2015)

lol...I guess I will never know


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all my rowdy friends on RIU lots of love to all of you from the Chilli dog and our family to [email protected]


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 24, 2015)

@TWS do you think these are ready for 30 gal fabric pots yet?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> View attachment 3571451 @TWS do you think these are ready for 30 gal fabric pots yet?


Hope he says yes to a couple of the bigger ones as theres not long to go till flowering starts.
My season flowered almost on the last couple days of january for me last year ...yours wasnt much different was it red ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2015)

Wife gave plants a water this morning text me and said they are looking bushier every day she goes out there to water..
I said trim your bush ill be home in 3 days


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Hope he says yes to a couple of the bigger ones as theres not long to go till flowering starts.
> My season flowered almost on the last couple days of january for me last year ...yours wasnt much different was it red ?


Was to the day almost. I have 7 fabric air pots but I'mprobably not going to use them all. I will upsize to same pots as last year which did a average yield of 1/4 lb per plant.
Fark I still have 11 big jars left, smoking the tangie kush at the moment... nice smoke!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 24, 2015)

Yeah Rubes I'm looking forward to the next stage. The bigger one go dry 3-4 days after a water the other ones are about a week. My other issue is ph it's just staying high, I am adding iron sulfate 20% 15% sulphur as sulphate to raise the acidity, dry acid. Is there a better way? My ph keeps shooting past 7 and if I'm not vigilant I get all kinds of issues that I'm keeping in check. I'm literally trying to keep my plants alive but if i can fix it without doing all this life would be better lol.


----------



## TWS (Dec 24, 2015)

fumble said:


> Is this the same as me letting it sit in front of a fan to evap the alcohol as I am ball less and scared of it blowing up?


 I use an electric hot pad with the stove vent on. Im sure it would be fine on the stove and vent on as long as it don't boil and flash.



fumble said:


> lol...I guess I will never know


 you don't have a hair on your ass if you don't. lol 



redeyedfrog said:


> Merry Christmas to all my rowdy friends on RIU lots of love to all of you from the Chilli dog and our family to [email protected]View attachment 3571449


 Merry Christmas Froggy !



redeyedfrog said:


> View attachment 3571451 @TWS do you think these are ready for 30 gal fabric pots yet?


 absolutely !


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Was to the day almost. I have 7 fabric air pots but I'mprobably not going to use them all. I will upsize to same pots as last year which did a average yield of 1/4 lb per plant.
> Fark I still have 11 big jars left, smoking the tangie kush at the moment... nice smoke!


I need one of those jars lol im on my last jar !


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Yeah Rubes I'm looking forward to the next stage. The bigger one go dry 3-4 days after a water the other ones are about a week. My other issue is ph it's just staying high, I am adding iron sulfate 20% 15% sulphur as sulphate to raise the acidity, dry acid. Is there a better way? My ph keeps shooting past 7 and if I'm not vigilant I get all kinds of issues that I'm keeping in check. I'm literally trying to keep my plants alive but if i can fix it without doing all this life would be better lol.


I think.u will find some of the sulphur problems could be staying cos the pots are small now ...time to upsize the ones u want and see if the problem disappears


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Was to the day almost. I have 7 fabric air pots but I'mprobably not going to use them all. I will upsize to same pots as last year which did a average yield of 1/4 lb per plant.
> Fark I still have 11 big jars left, smoking the tangie kush at the moment... nice smoke!


Ill order a fabric pot and a half oz of mixed strains please haha


----------



## TWS (Dec 24, 2015)

yea and you can use dolomite lime to straighten out your soil ph


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas Ruby! Here's good vibes from the Heartland "Bro" !!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Merry Christmas Ruby! Here's good vibes from the Heartland "Bro" !!!!


Back at ya smidge ! BRO


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 25, 2015)

TWS said:


> yea and you can use dolomite lime to straighten out your soil ph


Thanks, so I read up on dolomite lime because I assumed you only used lime to raise the alkalinity of the soil, and I thought what the hell did TWS put in his pipe this morning.. 
It was very interesting to discover that even though it is used to increase ph it will also keep it below 7. Thanks @TWS I always love learning something new, that's pretty damn cool. Now about those 30 gal pots!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 25, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I need one of those jars lol im on my last jar !


You know that ain't gonna be a problem for ya bro.


----------



## TWS (Dec 25, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Thanks, so I read up on dolomite lime because I assumed you only used lime to raise the alkalinity of the soil, and I thought what the hell did TWS put in his pipe this morning..
> It was very interesting to discover that even though it is used to increase ph it will also keep it below 7. Thanks @TWS I always love learning something new, that's pretty damn cool. Now about those 30 gal pots!



https://www.rollitup.org/t/viking-fruit-15-16.883350/page-83#post-12179003


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 25, 2015)

Here's the gals one by one mango tango is my star performer at the moment me thinks.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 25, 2015)

TWS said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/viking-fruit-15-16.883350/page-83#post-12179003


Lol I totally buzzed past the reply lol thanks, transplanting today. I think I will do my 4 best ones in 30 gal and the rest in 16 gal plastic pots. From the above pics which ones do you guys think should go in the big pots? 
I have my own ideas but it will be interesting to see what you guys think.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 25, 2015)

@TWS so for a 30 gal pot would a handful of lime be good or should I use more or less?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 25, 2015)

Nice fat stems redeye!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Here's the gals one by one mango tango is my star performer at the moment me thinks.
> View attachment 3571851 View attachment 3571852 View attachment 3571853 View attachment 3571854 View attachment 3571856 View attachment 3571858 View attachment 3571860 View attachment 3571861


Photo 1,4,5 and the last one


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> You know that ain't gonna be a problem for ya bro.


See how i am looking end of jan but i think i may scrape thru lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 25, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> See how i am looking end of jan but i think i may scrape thru lol


There if needed!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> There if needed!


Cheers brother...
Ill give u a call sometime monday daylight hrs now im over some of my darkness


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2015)

Can i ask @redeyedfrog the burn on the outer edge of leaves is that from the sulphur problem u had ?
Just curious as the gth i gifted had the same burn when my mate transplanted it ..


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2015)

By the way look how much its grown since transplant


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 25, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3571901 Can i ask @redeyedfrog the burn on the outer edge of leaves is that from the sulphur problem u had ?
> Just curious as the gth i gifted had the same burn when my mate transplanted it ..


No that was from me adjusting the ph too much and it dropped below 5 causing other deficiencies.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> No that was from me adjusting the ph too much and it dropped below 5 causing other deficiencies.


Yeah was just curious the gth has come good now for him i just think his soil was a bit to rich for a 4 node young plant at the time


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)

Ok transplanted to 30 gal air pots, those things are fucking massive lolI!
A sprinkle of lime on each layer of soil to balance my high ph
 
Grizzly purple kush 
 
Bubblegum 
 
Echidna cough 
 
Mango tango 
 
Group pic


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Ok transplanted to 30 gal air pots, those things are fucking massive lolI!
> A sprinkle of lime on each layer of soil to balance my high ph
> View attachment 3572103
> Grizzly purple kush
> ...


Hell yeah !!!! They gonna be weed n the beanstalks in no time !!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Ok transplanted to 30 gal air pots, those things are fucking massive lolI!
> A sprinkle of lime on each layer of soil to balance my high ph
> View attachment 3572103
> Grizzly purple kush
> ...


Awesome REF


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Ok transplanted to 30 gal air pots, those things are fucking massive lolI!
> A sprinkle of lime on each layer of soil to balance my high ph
> View attachment 3572103
> Grizzly purple kush
> ...



this is gonna be good.


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Ok transplanted to 30 gal air pots, those things are fucking massive lolI!
> A sprinkle of lime on each layer of soil to balance my high ph
> View attachment 3572103
> Grizzly purple kush
> ...



I am curious if you did indeed have a sulphur def ? I think it might of been a magnesium def which is more common. Sulphur def usually turns newer leafs neon yellow and is a hard deff to get and generally heat can bring it on only to go away shortly as the plant it's self corrects it. All so when treating a micro deff it is best to use an all around form of micros... per say not just sulphur.
long story short I think you could of used Epsom salt to cure your issue and quit fucking with your soil ph and throw that damn meter in the trash.

http://www.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/marijuana-nutrient-deficiency-sulfur/


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> I am curious if you did indeed have a sulphur def ? I think it might of been a magnesium def which is more common. Sulphur def usually turns newer leafs neon yellow and is a hard deff to get and generally heat can bring it on only to go away shortly as the plant it's self corrects it. All so when treating a micro deff it is best to use an all around form of micros... per say not just sulphur.
> long story short I think you could of used Epsom salt to cure your issue and quit fucking with your soil ph and throw that damn meter in the trash.
> 
> http://www.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/marijuana-nutrient-deficiency-sulfur/


Definitely sulphur, but it wasn't it was the high ph causing the symptoms so I was assuming sulphur without checking the meter. I used liquid sulphur but also used a trace elements foliar application. Yeah messing with my ph caused more probs than it solved but the way I see it is it's all part of the learning curve, and I'm happy to fuck up as long as I take away some knowledge and hopefully don't kill a plant. This has taught me a lot and now I know lol. Again I walked into this season with a chip on my shoulder and again I got humbled lol! This is why I love this so much. Thanks again.


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

most good soil should have PH buffers in them. If not add lime . soil it's self is a buffer. when using good soil with buffers you should just be able to use tap water and feed. no PH'ing. It's doesn't matter what the run off says and you just create more lock out Ph'ng stuff.


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

the plant it'self will change the soil ph to what it needs at a given time. in this case maybe your plants wanted or needed magnesium or sulpur, it really doesn't matter which one and was adjusting their soil ph to a higher range to intake it.and you come around and lower it and feed them sulphur ?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> most good soil should have PH buffers in them. If not add lime . soil it's self is a buffer. when using good soil with buffers you should just be able to use tap water and feed. no PH'ing. It's doesn't matter what the run off says and you just create more lock out Ph'ng stuff.


Now you tell me lol. Not sure why it was so damn high but ive learned lime is my friend.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> the plant it'self will change the soil ph to what it needs at a given time. in this case maybe your plants wanted or needed magnesium or sulpur, it really doesn't matter which one and was adjusting their soil ph to a higher range to intake it.and you come around and lower it and feed them sulphur ?


That's exactly what I did lol! 
I saw a problem and I panicked and tried to fix it, they are all back to normal now and I got that knowledge I needed and more. Won't happen again lol!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> I am curious if you did indeed have a sulphur def ? I think it might of been a magnesium def which is more common. Sulphur def usually turns newer leafs neon yellow and is a hard deff to get and generally heat can bring it on only to go away shortly as the plant it's self corrects it. All so when treating a micro deff it is best to use an all around form of micros... per say not just sulphur.
> long story short I think you could of used Epsom salt to cure your issue and quit fucking with your soil ph and throw that damn meter in the trash.
> 
> http://www.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/marijuana-nutrient-deficiency-sulfur/


Those are exactly the symptoms with the florescent yellow on the newest growth.


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

I need to do some studying for myself on controlling scale. had a bit of it this last year and some white fly. First year with the white fly and the grass seemed to be holding it when I mowed it there was a lot of white fly. The scale issue has progressed in the last couple of seasons and black ants heard the things just like aphids. we have a huge blank ant issue out here ... no water.


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Those are exactly the symptoms with the florescent yellow on the newest growth.



I will catch a bit of it in the hottest part of the year sometimes but it generally will correct it's self or the normal feeding with mixed in Epsom salt takes care of it.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> I need to do some studying for myself on controlling scale. had a bit of it this last year and some white fly. First year with the white fly and the grass seemed to be holding it when I mowed it there was a lot of white fly. The scale issue has progressed in the last couple of seasons and black ants heard the things just like aphids. we have a huge blank ant issue out here ... no water.


I always used white oil on my nectarines,
Vasoline on the affected area or a bio grease will stop theme in their tracks literally.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> I will catch a bit of it in the hottest part of the year sometimes but it generally will correct it's self or the normal feeding with mixed in Epsom salt takes care of it.


I am using epsom salts and probably should dose ot more often, I use a teaspoon per 4 litres every 4th feed.


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> I always used white oil on my nectarines,
> Vasoline on the affected area or a bio grease will stop theme in their tracks literally.


 for scale ?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> for scale ?


Vasoline on the scale and grease tape to stop the ants, you can also spray the scale with a soap solution to dehydrate the scale


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)

This is all shit my abuala (grandma)taught me, she grew peaches and nectarines and too many veggies to count. Maybe old wives tales but she swore by it (The Vasoline and soap) she said the petroleum jelly suffocated them.


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

h


redeyedfrog said:


> Vasoline on the scale and grease tape to stop the ants, you can also spray the scale with a soap solution to dehydrate the scale


 Cool. I think when I started reading around that's what I read. I think the scale over winters in the yard and has been getting worst. We will be nukeing the yard this year. do you know how scale gets on the plant ? does it start at base level and crawl up the stalk and branches or flies or blows in. Because most of it is in the centers of the plants. having big plants in cages makes it kinda hard to spot treat areas with vasoline.


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> This is all shit my abuala (grandma)taught me, she grew peaches and nectarines and too many veggies to count. Maybe old wives tales but she swore by it (The Vasoline and soap) she said the petroleum jelly suffocated them.



she knows whats up. I have seen a lot of scale on fruit trees. thus the only reason I kinda knew what it was. Scale is weird shit. I've seen it in attics on framing but a bigger kind, the size of scallops


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2015)

Ive learnt a heap just reading this page thats why riu is so cool now back to my thread again...


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> she knows whats up. I have seen a lot of scale on fruit trees. thus the only reason I kinda knew what it was. Scale is weird shit. I've seen it in attics on framing but a bigger kind, the size of scallops


We cut into the fruit tree and rubbed chalk on the infected area ..problem solved


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> Cool. I think when I started reading around that's what I read. I think the scale over winters in the yard and has been getting worst. We will be nukeing the yard this year. do you know how scale gets on the plant ? does it start at base level and crawl up the stalk and brances or flies or blows in. Because most of it is in the centers of the plants. having big plants in cages makes it kinda hard to spot treat areas with vasoline.


They can travel via birds legs, ants or the wind. Grease bands stop the ants, the crawlers live under the shell as pupae and emerge the soap should stop them and white oil does the same job but it's petroleum based.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3572122 Ive learnt a heap just reading this page thats why riu is so cool now back to my thread again...


Rubes it was so much more fun when it was yer missus tits.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> We cut into the fruit tree and rubbed chalk on the infected area ..problem solved


Ive never heard of chalk that's cool


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

juesss. for the first time in months im trying to be serious and you guys are leading me in the opposite direction. lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

I got all the hemp stalks broken down and thrown away. I have the pots in the green house amended and cooking and the clover seed spread in the green house waiting to sprout. The hoop house is clean and ready for February . all I have left is the side yard pots and kiddy pool left to amend.
Just flipped two rooms to 12/12 on Monday and new clones are in the rooting tray. gonna pop some seed for the spring grow too.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> I got all the hemp stalks broken down and thrown away. I have the pots in the green house amended and cooking and the clover seed spread in the green house waiting to sprout. The hoop house is clean and ready for February . all I have left is the side yard pots and kiddy pool left to amend.
> Just flipped two rooms to 12/12 on Monday and new clones are in the rooting tray. gonna pop some seed for the spring grow too.


What are the clover seeds for?


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

for the most part just to hold the dirt down in the green house but to all so have some kind of bug attractant or safe harbor so I can gas the fuckers before the season gets going. Clover is a very good cover crop and adds a lot of nitrogen back to the soil. I will generally plant some in my amended buckets to add back nitrogen and keep a micro heard going.

http://www.britannica.com/plant/clover-plant


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 26, 2015)

My guess Is clover used for cover crop.. I could be wrong..


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> for the most part just to hold the dirt down in the green house but to all so have some kind of bug attractant or safe harbor so I can gas the fuckers before the season gets going. Clover is a very good cover crop and adds a lot of nitrogen back to the soil. I will generally plant some in my amended buckets to add back nitrogen and keep a micro heard going.
> 
> http://www.britannica.com/plant/clover-plant


That is pretty damn clever, I like that.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> juesss. for the first time in months im trying to be serious and you guys are leading me in the opposite direction. lol


Nice tits will do that to ya!


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 26, 2015)

Never mind guess tws answered that lol. I was thinking bout ordereding this... 

http://buildasoil.com/products/clover-cover-crop-blend-13-seed-buildasoil-mix-40-clover


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Never mind guess tws answered that lol. I was thinking bout ordereding this...
> 
> http://buildasoil.com/products/clover-cover-crop-blend-13-seed-buildasoil-mix-40-clover



yes. Clover is good. that stuff there looks to have other seed in it besides clover. not that it matters. they all so mix it with Rye for cover crops.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes a bit more than clover in that one. Do you just pick your clover seed up locally tws? I can not find anything in the small town I live in, so have to order everything online..


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

I get mine at our box hardware store grass seed section.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)

@TWS what you said earlier made a lot of sense about the plant correcting the ph to suit it's needs, I had that issue last year during flower and treated the symptoms with trace elements and it just sorted itself out. Yer right I over complicated the issue and created more problems by messing with what the plant does naturally.


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

That's all right RF, your intitled to .. I read a very interesting post on the topic the other day and the chemical changes a plant makes to swing ph to it's desired intake needs.


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

And I kinda just went thru the same thing in a hydro set up.. I knew what the plant was needing was all ready in the rez but the question was why was it not getting it. I thought my PH was good because it generally never moves once set. it wasn't and it was out of range for the plants to pick up what they were needing and the PH moved because I had to much nutrient in the rez causing a down swing in ph that the plants couldn't fix them selfs . In this case magnesium and P because of 5.0 ph.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> That's all right RF, your intitled to .. I read a very interesting post on the topic the other day and the chemical changes a plant makes to swing ph to it's desired intake needs.


The way I see is if I dont make mistakes I don't learn, and going from thinking it was sulphur to discovering it wss ph and changing my ph up and down 
And creating bigger problems to then learning to just add lime to buffer has 
Been one of the best learning experiences I've had so far. So now I'm back to where I was in year 1 growing and thats just keep it simple stupid lol.


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> The way I see is if I dont make mistakes I don't learn, and going from thinking it was sulphur to discovering it wss ph and changing my ph up and down
> And creating bigger problems to then learning to just add lime to buffer has
> Been one of the best learning experiences I've had so far. So now I'm back to where I was in year 1 growing and thats just keep it simple stupid lol.



your Australian grow guru goes into a little bit about lime.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 26, 2015)

Decided to "lollipop" my girls. They had lots of sucker branches that were going to turn into popcorn/larf, so I trimmed em off.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3572167 Decided to "lollipop" my girls. They had lots of sucker branches that were going to turn into popcorn/larf, so I trimmed em off.


Looking good bro, I'm not into popcorn this year made my trimming so goddamn unpleasant last harvest, literally added hours and hours to my work.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> your Australian grow guru goes into a little bit about lime.


Love this dude he is as Aussie as they get...


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 26, 2015)

Haha neither am I! I try to trim all the bottom crap before flower so I can avoid lots of the popcorn, and put the energy into the tops! Even though I still did have quite a bit of popcorn from all my plants, I didn't even trim it hahaha. That shit went straight into my bubble bags and was made into hash! 

Haze vs kush leaf. My first haze plant so I'm pretty excited


----------



## BcDigger (Dec 26, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone! And happy growing in the new year!


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 26, 2015)

@TWS Does this look alright? Tincture


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Rubes it was so much more fun when it was yer missus tits.


Next time if she gives permission..lol she flashed at the beach last week and i was to slow to get a pic..i asked for another one she said i only get one shot when she does ...bitch


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Looking good bro, I'm not into popcorn this year made my trimming so goddamn unpleasant last harvest, literally added hours and hours to my work.


Last yr was the first yr i lollipopped..
Ill never not do it again i swear my budd were big because of it and i dont think i ended up with more than a half oz of trim...if that


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3572229
> @TWS Does this look alright? Tincture



yes. maybe still a lot of alcohol left in that pic but yes


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes maybe a cup of alcohol left in that pic, I evaporated it all off then let it cook a bit longer, and added the bottle of honey. Man she's potent. I used 3 oz of buds.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Yes maybe a cup of alcohol left in that pic, I evaporated it all off then let it cook a bit longer, and added the bottle of honey. Man she's potent. I used 3 oz of buds.


I can never grow enough to make tincture or anything like that im just an ozzie who likes a choof not a magician who turns shit to gold


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Yes maybe a cup of alcohol left in that pic, I evaporated it all off then let it cook a bit longer, and added the bottle of honey. Man she's potent. I used 3 oz of buds.



did you lick the spoon and pan ? lol let me know how it is. wow 3oz of flower should be good stuff. did you grind it up ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I can never grow enough to make tincture or anything like that im just an ozzie who likes a choof not a magician who turns shit to gold



use your popcorn or trim Rube.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes I ground it very fine! I licked the spoon and pan then went for supper a few hours later, just got back. After a few beer and that tincture I was messed up haha I feel great right now, thinking about taking a few more drops of tincture!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> use your popcorn or trim Rube.


No trim or popcorn watsover last yr


----------



## Garden Boss (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> use your popcorn or trim Rube.


if it wasn't for my trim, I wouldn't have anything to smoke (bho)


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2015)

Garden Boss said:


> if it wasn't for my trim, I wouldn't have anything to smoke (bho)


I know what your saying but im still living in the 80s..all of aust still is lol.
Im a bud nugs pipe smoker,joints or cookies n slice edibles kinda guy.
Never vaped much never tried bho or shatter n wax etc only nice hash.
Yeah im missing out but i need this 100k plus a yr job just a couple more years then hopefully i can venture into my own business and it will be on like ron


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2015)

In other words i start doing bho or shatter etc i wont have a chance of beating the system :/


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2015)

Home tonite to these bad boys \m/


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 26, 2015)

Cheers Ruby!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3572567 Cheers Ruby!


Wont be long brother..well 6 hrs lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Wont be long brother..well 6 hrs lol


Missus chucked my special order in fridge and said shes trimmed up


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3572560 Home tonite to these bad boys \m/



you guys must be behind the times still bottling that stuff. lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I know what your saying but im still living in the 80s..all of aust still is lol.
> Im a bud nugs pipe smoker,joints or cookies n slice edibles kinda guy.
> Never vaped much never tried bho or shatter n wax etc only nice hash.
> Yeah im missing out but i need this 100k plus a yr job just a couple more years then hopefully i can venture into my own business and it will be on like ron



lol. can't wait to see you keel over at the sample table at the bbq. lol look how red dude turns


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 26, 2015)

Man that's me after a hoot of water hash this big lol I've never understood how people could do that.


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

I know you'll like this one Rube.


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 26, 2015)

Check out the dude on the left. This is why I only dab a couple times a year.
TMB-


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> I know you'll like this one Rube.


Man that was "savage" af lmao.


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Check out the dude on the left. This is why I only dab a couple times a year.
> TMB-


 looooaaaaded !


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 27, 2015)

Home is where my tongue is...updates tomorrow


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2015)

piece of shit website.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 27, 2015)

treemansbuds said:


> Check out the dude on the left. This is why I only dab a couple times a year.
> TMB-


Doesn't speak well for stoners, none of them can add lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2015)

Life


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2015)

Update anyone ?
Side and top views girls look really healthy if anything prob would like the WW another 20cm taller at this stage but the height compared to last year tells me i nailed the pheno i wanted this year 

Nice even canopy with the topping looking gd


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2015)

Bubblegum has an awesome stem rub smell and looking like a possible half pounder


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2015)

And the sr71 bloody fantastic looking strain and structure only topped the main branch first time today


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 28, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Home is where my tongue is...updates tomorrow


Yer a dirty bastard!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 28, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3572167 Decided to "lollipop" my girls. They had lots of sucker branches that were going to turn into popcorn/larf, so I trimmed em off.


Nice fat trunk!


----------



## fumble (Dec 28, 2015)

wtf?! I can't like any posts...I get a message telling me the requested post cannot be found? 

...well I like all the update pics Ruby


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2015)

Wtf is going on with riu today ? Or am i to baked


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## mushroom head (Dec 28, 2015)

Is riu working for anyone else??


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 28, 2015)

It's all fucked up again.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 28, 2015)

back to normal guys pfft I havnt done nothing amazing the past day or so just gardening beer weed and sex


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 29, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Lost a jar to mould ffs!
> Is it OK for bho or tincture?
> It's 3 oz jar
> View attachment 3573764


I made some BHO and eyebrows intact!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 28, 2015)

Lost a jar to mould ffs!
Is it OK for bho or tincture?
It's 3 oz jar


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 29, 2015)

fumble said:


> wtf?! I can't like any posts...I get a message telling me the requested post cannot be found?
> 
> ...well I like all the update pics Ruby


I know i was trying to get on all last night and all day today with no luck


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2015)

hey guys dont mean to barge in but heres a full detailed report
our website broke basically , and in shitty timing due to holidays 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/website-issues-please-read.894299/

sorry about that


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks @sunni , here's some technical advice for you.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Thanks @sunni , here's some technical advice for you.
> View attachment 3573958


Ive been in that mode of that character above for about a month now, ran out of anything to smoke, vape, or eat 2 weeks ago. About to yank this Critical Kush about a month early before I start trashing shit. Tolerance breaks are for pussies, not for me.

EDIT: maybe this is a bipolar thread post @TWS

Oh yeah and I have been waiting on work for almost 5 months, no fucking income, so that makes it even easier for me to lose my shit.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Lost a jar to mould ffs!
> Is it OK for bho or tincture?
> It's 3 oz jar
> View attachment 3573764


Man that sucks. I dunno, if it were smelling of ammonia the trash it would go


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2015)

I reckon if you blast it then evap off then that alcohol evap kills any spores, but I dont know that I would want to find out... Blasting never been my tango so maybe someone else can chime in


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2015)

sunni said:


> hey guys dont mean to barge in but heres a full detailed report
> our website broke basically , and in shitty timing due to holidays
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/website-issues-please-read.894299/
> 
> sorry about that


All good sunni hope u have a great new years


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I reckon if you blast it then evap off then that alcohol evap kills any spores, but I dont know that I would want to find out... Blasting never been my tango so maybe someone else can chime in


My mate froggy had a gd time a while ago


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2015)

Man ive said it before but fuck smoking WW in a 8 month cure now...fuck yeah


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 29, 2015)

Wish I could taste that finely cured smoke ruby!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Wish I could taste that finely cured smoke ruby!!


I would gladly share brother


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2015)

Shout out to me mate @redeyedfrog...


One cool dude


----------



## 757growin (Dec 29, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Lost a jar to mould ffs!
> Is it OK for bho or tincture?
> It's 3 oz jar
> View attachment 3573764


It's perfect material for bho! Glad to see you bringing bho to the outback!!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 29, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Man that sucks. I dunno, if it were smelling of ammonia the trash it would go


Yeah she's just a bit dusty and stale with weed mixed in smelling, I wont smoke it or peddle it so extraction time lol.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 29, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I would gladly share brother


As would I! You're seriously making me think about ordering some ww beans. 

Wish you could taste my skywalker og. She had a sweet smell at the beginning but now that she has been in the jar for two months now she has a loud chemmy dank smell to her!


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 29, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Yeah she's just a bit dusty and stale with weed mixed in smelling, I wont smoke it or peddle it so extraction time lol.


I get moldy buds every year from growing outdoors, I save them up and do a big iso extraction at the end of the season. I usually end up with over 20 grams of beautiful Amber oil!!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 29, 2015)

Processed and purged, and I am probably as ripped right now as I've ever been.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 29, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> As would I! You're seriously making me think about ordering some ww beans.
> 
> Wish you could taste my skywalker og.View attachment 3573989 She had a sweet smell at the beginning but now that she has been in the jar for two months now she has a loud chemmy dank smell to her!


Ive got bud and trim envy^^^
Love yer work bro!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 29, 2015)

757growin said:


> It's perfect material for bho! Glad to see you bringing bho to the outback!!


You know its funny to watch my mates eyes bug out when I pulled out my oil. What the fuck is that lol? 
I'm spreading the gospel brother


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 29, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Ive got bud and trim envy^^^
> Love yer work bro!


Thankyou redeye means a lot! I put my heart and soul into these amazing plants.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm really excited for this super lemon haze. Lemon bud is one of my favorites! I bet it's going to make some killer bubble hash as well.. 
 And here is some skywalker og bubble hash that I'm chopping up so It can dry more.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 29, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Thankyou redeye means a lot! I put my heart and soul into these amazing plants.


Yeah man my trim and cure are what I really work hard on so I appreciate seeing lovely buds. Everytime I open a jar I say fuck dealers my buds have my sweat and care in them. Fuck I gotta stop smoking this oil lol.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## mushroom head (Dec 29, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Yeah man my trim and cure are what I really work hard on so I appreciate seeing lovely buds. Everytime I open a jar I say fuck dealers my buds have my sweat and care in them. Fuck I gotta stop smoking this oil lol.


I know what you mean! All the bud on the streets is quick dried hay smelling trash. I hate having to pick up off a dealer. Which is why I'm stepping up my game. With my indoor garden I'll have enough smoke I should never run out Some Skywalker nugs. I have no idea if its real deal Skywalker or not, it came from an ounce of "skywalker" my buddy hooked me up with about 4 years ago, it was dank. Found about a dozen seeds and saved them until this year.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 29, 2015)

757growin said:


> It's perfect material for bho! Glad to see you bringing bho to the outback!!


How bad moldy can you still use it? I looked at some moldy bud under my scope and it looked like the trichs themselves has molded too. I have a fuckload of high quality trim that I had wadded up in a plastic bag when I finished trimming last indo run and forgot about it. Molded all to shit and I'm talking a big ass bag. I was getting ready to feed it to my worms.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 29, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> You know its funny to watch my mates eyes bug out when I pulled out my oil. What the fuck is that lol?
> I'm spreading the gospel brother


I wonder if dabbing would be easier on my lungs than flower? 



mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3574002 I'm really excited for this super lemon haze. Lemon bud is one of my favorites! I bet it's going to make some killer bubble hash as well..
> View attachment 3574003 And here is some skywalker og bubble hash that I'm chopping up so It can dry more.


What kind of extraction do you use?


----------



## 757growin (Dec 29, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> How bad moldy can you still use it? I looked at some moldy bud under my scope and it looked like the trichs themselves has molded too. I have a fuckload of high quality trim that I had wadded up in a plastic bag when I finished trimming last indo run and forgot about it. Molded all to shit and I'm talking a big ass bag. I was getting ready to feed it to my worms.


Not sure. I send it to be processed. But I would guess it would be ok. Onky one way to find out


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 29, 2015)

@Smidge34 I do find concentrates easier on the lungs! Especially through a water pipe like this.. 
For moldy bud I do an iso extraction. That is water hash in the picture though, which is my all time favorite. No solvent just ice and water.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 29, 2015)

@Smidge34 did you want me to explain either process? 

I just cleaned my pressing screen from my bubble hash with iso.. I'm purging it now.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2015)

We have thrown out #20-30lbs of moldy buds.....they are worthless....worse than worthless, they are harmful.
Please do not consume moldy buds.....this ain't cheese


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 29, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> @Smidge34 did you want me to explain either process?
> 
> I just cleaned my pressing screen from my bubble hash with iso.. I'm purging it now.


No sir, I am versed in both methods, but thank you!


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 29, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> No sir, I am versed in both methods, but thank you!


No problem! Here is the iso wax I just made..


----------



## partlycloudy (Dec 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We have thrown out #20-30lbs of moldy buds.....they are worthless....worse than worthless, they are harmful.
> Please do not consume moldy buds.....this ain't cheese


There was only about a pound and ahalf of bud rot buds and they will get blasted also in a separate run 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 29, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> How bad moldy can you still use it? I looked at some moldy bud under my scope and it looked like the trichs themselves has molded too. I have a fuckload of high quality trim that I had wadded up in a plastic bag when I finished trimming last indo run and forgot about it. Molded all to shit and I'm talking a big ass bag. I was getting ready to feed it to my worms.


Its wasn't too bad but like I said I wasn't gonna smoke it ever lol. I also wasn't going to throw ot out. I debated the tincture and bho and did the bho, only about 20% percent was affected, I also know the mold spores are to big to pass through a filter so I'm confident that this was the right thing to do. The oil is beautiful and the thc is HIGH lol, a little smear on a joint and I was hammered hard


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> We have thrown out #20-30lbs of moldy buds.....they are worthless....worse than worthless, they are harmful.
> Please do not consume moldy buds.....this ain't cheese


My mate offered to buy it and I said no way I would never give, sale or smoke mouldy bud. I am glad I caught it in time to salvage it to make oil at least.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 29, 2015)

partlycloudy said:


> There was only about a pound and ahalf of bud rot buds and they will get blasted also in a separate run
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


Good move. Not worthless. Just worth less...


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 29, 2015)

@TWS you were right sir, the deficiency showed again I hit the leaves with trace elements and gave it a good water and they are back to normal. Thanks


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 29, 2015)

My ghost train is so loving being topped and the bubblegum too, ghost of leeroy not so much lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> No problem! Here is the iso wax I just made.. View attachment 3574244


I was looking at skywalker og etc and similar seeds at the start of the season and those buds you got look awesome you can "see" the taste


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2015)

I used 69% boveda packs not sure if that saved me from getting any mould i almost felt the bud came out the jar almost to wet but 10 mins in fresh air and it was rock hard and crispy


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 29, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I used 69% boveda packs not sure if that saved me from getting any mould i almost felt the bud came out the jar almost to wet but 10 mins in fresh air and it was rock hard and crispy


I used them too, I think what happened was my jar was not air tight and I store in a cool dark damp environment and thats all it took air+moisture and voila mouldy buds. Kinda hurt to look at them like that after all my hard work. But goddamn that oil is the schizza lol!


----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2015)

That skywalker is Bomb mushroom. We have a good cut in the circle right now, We grew reservas Skywalker outside this year and it was very close and stinky. iy has the skywalker smell for sure. Who evers clone that was looks good,

Rube. you can make some wax in about 5mins Rozin style with one little bud.


----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2015)

Cant believe you guys are still doing ISO. I must really suck at it .


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2015)

TWS said:


> That skywalker is Bomb mushroom. We have a good cut in the circle right now, We grew reservas Skywalker outside this year and it was very close and stinky. iy has the skywalker smell for sure. Who evers clone that was looks good,
> 
> Rube. you can make some wax in about 5mins Rozin style with one little bud.


let me know how brother...I was gonna get a couple nugs and press with a hot iron inbetween baking paper for a few secs to squeeze some shit out


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 29, 2015)

All transplanted, all labelled. I got 8 girls showing me all their girl bits so winning!!
Not Charlie Sheen winning lol.
Had to downsize to 15 gal pots because I just couldn't move them and it didn't hit my risk vs reward ratio. Anyways I should see some nice yields from these gals.
Should I hit em hard today with n or just seaweed till they take?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 29, 2015)

I can tell which ones like to be topped by looking at the pics. My indica doms love it, my sativas are either just ok with it or it just doesn't work out. They grow in a way that makes it a lot harder to do it.


----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> View attachment 3574467 All transplanted, all labelled. I got 8 girls showing me all their girl bits so winning!!
> Not Charlie Sheen winning lol.
> Had to downsize to 15 gal pots because I just couldn't move them and it didn't hit my risk vs reward ratio. Anyways I should see some nice yields from these gals.
> Should I hit em hard today with n or just seaweed till they take?


 don't hit them with nothing in new soil sir.


----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> let me know how brother...I was gonna get a couple nugs and press with a hot iron inbetween baking paper for a few secs to squeeze some shit out



Not quite sure Rube. you'll have to google it or maybe it's in this thread or ask @757growin . Be sure you use parchment paper not just wax paper.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/rosin-tech.869445/


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 29, 2015)

Man this iso wax gets me high as fuck. I always freeze all my material and do a 5 second soak for my first wash then do a 30 second second wash.. this is the first wash..


----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2015)

Lemme from Motor head died as well as Meadowlark Lemon of the Globe trotters.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 29, 2015)

TWS said:


> Not quite sure Rube. you'll have to google it or maybe it's in this thread or ask @757growin . Be sure you use parchment paper not just wax paper.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/rosin-tech.869445/


I'm by no means a pro and totally fucked now on capsules. But will give you pretty easy run of how to in the morning if ya want. Order your oil rig now!


----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2015)

Im getting my passport together Rubes and VNS. you better watch out . LOL


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey tws do you have any pictures of your Skywalker? I was thinking about ordering reserva privadas Skywalker to see how it compared to mine.


----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2015)

I don't have any pictures of Reservas Just the cut we have in the circle . Took me a long time to find a legit skywalker cut. Reservas is close real close . You can see our cut in grow journals. "T-dubs tide".


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 29, 2015)

Cool I'll check it out. Wish I knew if mine was legit, its dank whatever it is.


----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2015)

I had some promising looking cuts but they Hermied. Does yours smell like musty fruity/sour gas ? lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2015)

TWS said:


> Im getting my passport together Rubes and VNS. you better watch out . LOL


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 29, 2015)

TWS said:


> Im getting my passport together Rubes and VNS. you better watch out . LOL


Hope yer coming to NSW @TWS I'll bless you with some travelling essentials sir.


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't know anything about wheres where but I'd be seeing both of ya's.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2015)

misses reckons yer got an ugly arse @TWS so no threesomes pal..just seafood n bongs and gd bike country if I can scam ya a mates bike


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

LOL . me neithers . mmmm, never even thought about a bike. only fish . lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Cool I'll check it out. Wish I knew if mine was legit, its dank whatever it is.



so what is your over all assumptions on the tinatcure ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2015)

Dream machine is taking a bashing in this 3 week heatwave we are having but shes a trooper its getting taller pretty much 5 ft but thinking i should have topped it early on like the breeder info recommended next trip is a 10 litre seaweed tea and ten litres water on top for 20 all up.
Im confident i will see it thru to the end but now regretting not working harder to get a water system helping when im not there.
Main stem is very strong though which is gd.


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

more food.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm loving the tincture! Rather potent using 3oz flower I have to say. I've been putting a spoonful in with my oats every morning. Last night I had a good size spoonful in my hot chocolate and ended up in a laughing fit a couple hours later.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> I'm loving the tincture! Rather potent using 3oz flower I have to say. I've been putting a spoonful in with my oats every morning. Last night I had a good size spoonful in my hot chocolate and ended up in a laughing fit a couple hours later.


Laughing fits are the shit. Love em


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> more food.


Ill be onto it next trip 10 litres food and 10 water on top once a week to try and get the girl bigger before end of january


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

no, more food. !


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Laughing fits are the shit. Love em



you should try sticking your finger in your arse at the same time. ?


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 30, 2015)

Yah tws my skywalker smells similar to musky fruit/sour gas. I had a different pheno before but it was heavy sativa, didn't even make top colas just pop corn all around, hard popcorn nugs though could take out someone's eye with one if ya wanted lol. And the smell was just not there. This indica pheno seems more legit.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 30, 2015)

Here is a pic of the sativa pheno actually.. huge plants that produced hardly anything, and what a bitch to trim. It does get me really stoned but I will not be growing this pheno again. 
Sativa vs indica lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 30, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Here is a pic of the sativa pheno actually.. huge plants that produced hardly anything, and what a bitch to trim. It does get me really stoned but I will not be growing this pheno again.View attachment 3574732
> Sativa vs indica lol
> View attachment 3574734


I find sativas a bit harder to grow but I like the smoke so I grow em, the only issue I have with indicas is mold on those fat buds.
But indicas are pretty much a care free plant in my experience. Some of my Sativas however seem to be sensitive finicky and trimming is pretty damn tedious. Good smoke though!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> don't hit them with nothing in new soil sir.


How long before feed after transplant?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 30, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> I can tell which ones like to be topped by looking at the pics. My indica doms love it, my sativas are either just ok with it or it just doesn't work out. They grow in a way that makes it a lot harder to do it.


I take that back I topped all those girls I used to just top once but rubes taught me to keep going till flower and I love the shape the plants are making, ghost of leeroy is not a happy plant to get topped but she got it too. Bubblegum ghost train, mango, grizzly purps and echidna love it, those gals gonna go Medusa on me lol!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 30, 2015)

Far out 530 am and I'm on RUI and just unconsciously rolled a joint started smoking while I am posting looked at it and said what the hell lol! It's gonna be a great day lol....


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 30, 2015)

Here's a problem that I'm happy to have! 
More weed than I can fucking smoke lol!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 30, 2015)

@mushroom head here's a sample of one of my trimmed buds. I trim em real tight and break em all the way down to bite size nugs so it's straight into the coffee grinder no fuss hardly any stem, love it. My few friends that I bless with my buds always comment on the care I must take and how tidy they look.
They don't get it very often so they love Christmas and birthdays.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 30, 2015)

Damn!! I'll have to say you do a nicer job at trimming than me. Would be a pleasure to try out your medicine. I'll admit I like to keep big nugs on the stems and just break them up when I'm ready to smoke them. Unfortunately I only had three strains worth smoking this outdoor season. Everything else is hash/edible/salve material. 

Some jock horror


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> you should try sticking your finger in your arse at the same time. ?


Yer a bastard, that hurt lol!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill be onto it next trip 10 litres food and 10 water on top once a week to try and get the girl bigger before end of january


Looks like mine are starting preflower so looks like I may get a early harvest and avoid the April mold on my indicas, oh hell yeah!
 
BUBBLEGUM


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> no, more food. !


More specific


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Looks like mine are starting preflower so looks like I may get a early harvest and avoid the April mold on my indicas, oh hell yeah!
> View attachment 3574847
> BUBBLEGUM


Hell thats earlier than last year i didnt get started till about jan 26 last year


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 30, 2015)

I think it was the four days total darkness in my shed when workers were here, it may reveg but I don't think so. Summer solstice has come and gone, so I think I'm locked in.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 30, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Damn!! I'll have to say you do a nicer job at trimming than me. Would be a pleasure to try out your medicine. I'll admit I like to keep big nugs on the stems and just break them up when I'm ready to smoke them. Unfortunately I only had three strains worth smoking this outdoor season. Everything else is hash/edible/salve material.
> 
> Some jock horror
> View attachment 3574821


One of the things I like about a doing a tight trim on the buds is I get plenty of material for hash and oil and edibles. @ruby fruit even if you dont get popcorn your trim should give you plenty to work with if you get closer to the bud when you are trimming up.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> One of the things I like about a doing a tight trim on the buds is I get plenty of material for hash and oil and edibles. @ruby fruit even if you dont get popcorn your trim should give you plenty to work with if you get closer to the bud when you are trimming up.


Yep no worries man..and yer right the longest day has been and gone


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2015)

@TWS more food as in every feed i fo for a while etc or wat ?
I can only get there once a week on average


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> @TWS more food as in every feed i fo for a while etc or wat ?
> I can only get there once a week on average


He left ya hanging eh bro? Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> He left ya hanging eh bro? Lol


Yeah bloody yanks..promise the world and then...lol all gd wat r ya up to new years eve we in the spa tonite fuck ive never know nov and dec to be so consistently hot above 37 everyday.
But man the girls are starting to bush out now to....
Bubblegum has hit 150cm and bushing right out looking like shes gonna flower a good yield maybe my first in a 15gal over a half lb ? Who knows


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2015)

Wonder woman looks great square and even canopy after recent topping efforts 120cm


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2015)

SR71 only been topped main crown this week shes sitting at a metre tall but looking so healthy 
All plants recieving a once a week feed of maxsea veg now on


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2015)

And a happy new year to you all 

My creed for the year and i never do this but things need changing stress wise for 2016..."dont sweat the small things "


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> @TWS more food as in every feed i fo for a while etc or wat ?
> I can only get there once a week on average


You feed it anything heavy ? Some maxi or something and some Epsom salts ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3575056 And a happy new year to you all
> 
> My creed for the year and i never do this but things need changing stress wise for 2016..."dont sweat the small things "


 I'm with you rube . I want to be a nicer person inside or feel better about life. I forgot what it's like . The fast pace of life has taken those things away.


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3575056 And a happy new year to you all
> 
> My creed for the year and i never do this but things need changing stress wise for 2016..."dont sweat the small things "


I love this guy . Well not literally


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> You feed it anything heavy ? Some maxi or something and some Epsom salts ?


no but I can get in at least 3 full strength feeds of maxsea to it if need be over 2 to 3 weeks plus I have a bag of Epsom salts ready to use...I have a 10 litre water carrier x2 so whats a gd mix for this slightly neglected plant?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> I'm with you rube . I want to be a nicer person inside or feel better about life. I forgot what it's like . The fast pace of life has taken those things away.


I just need to work harder at not stressing to much it does my family no gd when I do they avoid me like the plague.Im a very giving person materially but need to work on the mental side of giving more.Working away no matter how good the coin is has made me into a cold person sometimes to friends but ive always been a person who likes spending time by myself you cant change that can you ...


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> no but I can get in at least 3 full strength feeds of maxsea to it if need be over 2 to 3 weeks plus I have a bag of Epsom salts ready to use...I have a 10 litre water carrier x2 so whats a gd mix for this slightly neglected plant?


Give it 1 tablespoon per gal of maxi grow and 1 teaspoon per gallon of Epsom salt . Just the first feeding will help it a lot


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I just need to work harder at not stressing to much it does my family no gd when I do they avoid me like the plague.Im a very giving person materially but need to work on the mental side of giving more.Working away no matter how good the coin is has made me into a cold person sometimes to friends but ive always been a person who likes spending time by myself you cant change that can you ...


That's just the male part of it . I like to be by myself too or really never have much to say . You know a female will say 500 words to our 1 .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> I'm with you rube . I want to be a nicer person inside or feel better about life. I forgot what it's like . The fast pace of life has taken those things away.


@TWS I was putting some old pictures on facebook the other day and one of my friends/colleagues commented; I said after looking back at all these old pics of myself acting like a clown always with a smile on my face I have lost something in this life journey and I will get that back. He said "man you never lost it, its dying to get out, but all of lifes bullshit is trying to smother it". Gotta say he knicked it right on the fucking head. Change is coming


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

Good thing you don't have to listen to it in Vietnamese. Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I just need to work harder at not stressing to much it does my family no gd when I do they avoid me like the plague.Im a very giving person materially but need to work on the mental side of giving more.Working away no matter how good the coin is has made me into a cold person sometimes to friends but ive always been a person who likes spending time by myself you cant change that can you ...


Goddamn dude, we sound one and the same!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> Good thing you don't have to listen to it in Vietnamese. Lol


Oh I do. Cant say that I understand each and every word but I promise you I get the gist. Connected here these people are. Most times dont need words to express feelings. More than a few handfulls of times I was thinking something and my wife knew exactly where I was with no words spoken between us.


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

What , like bite the pillow,bitch ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> What , like bite the pillow,bitch ?


I give you guys one thing, made me fucking smile today. Thanks for that


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

Lol


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> I'm with you rube . I want to be a nicer person inside or feel better about life. I forgot what it's like . The fast pace of life has taken those things away.


Sounds like you need to take jj up on his offer and get to the mountains. That SoCal pace of life will kill you, or drive you crazy. When I go back to SoCal I can't wait to get the fuck out of there. I'm good for a day or two, but after that I want back on the farm.
TMB-


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I just need to work harder at not stressing to much it does my family no gd when I do they avoid me like the plague.Im a very giving person materially but need to work on the mental side of giving more.Working away no matter how good the coin is has made me into a cold person sometimes to friends but ive always been a person who likes spending time by myself you cant change that can you ...


There's nothing wrong with me time as long as others don't suffer because of it.
Yeah man shift work can suck the life outta yah! Point is you are here for a very short time in the scheme of things and how do you want to spend that time?
Our attitudes are a matter of choices we make the moment we open our eyes and jump outta bed, do I choose to wake up be nice to my wife, smile and say good morning to my bastard of a neighbor, offer to make my workmates a coffee, let the old lady with a walking pram get in front of me in line at woolies, give the homeless dude a dollar, tell my kids how much they mean to me, tell myself I'm a good person and I deserve a great life, put my hand up and tell my boss I'll do the extra work because it needs to be done. These are all things that humble me and make me a better person a better dad a better worker and more importantly it makes others around me feel good too. I choose to wake up and say I'm grateful and glad to be here. I can't always do that but I try my best to be humble, grateful and to make those around me happy which in turn makes me happier.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I give you guys one thing, made me fucking smile today. Thanks for that


made me come out of the blues the past 3 weeks these dudes!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> There's nothing wrong with me time as long as others don't suffer because of it.
> Yeah man shift work can suck the life outta yah! Point is you are here for a very short time in the scheme of things and how do you want to spend that time?
> Our attitudes are a matter of choices we make the moment we open our eyes and jump outta bed, do I choose to wake up be nice to my wife, smile and say good morning to my bastard of a neighbor, offer to make my workmates a coffee, let the old lady with a walking pram get in front of me in line at woolies, give the homeless dude a dollar, tell my kids how much they mean to me, tell myself I'm a good person and I deserve a great life, put my hand up and tell my boss I'll do the extra work because it needs to be done. These are all things that humble me and make me a better person a better dad a better worker and more importantly it makes others around me feel good too. I choose to wake up and say I'm grateful and glad to be here. I can't always do that but I try my best to be humble, grateful and to make those around me happy which in turn makes me happier.


I find as im getting older I have more patience for the less well off elderly and in general ppl who don't get to go home to WHATEVER food they want to eat cos they cant afford it.Work pay each month blows my mind but I definitely lost something that I need to find again...all my BROS here we are one and the same or we wouldn't keep coming back to chat.Im going to the spa to my topless wife for beers adios!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I find as im getting older I have more patience for the less well off elderly and in general ppl who don't get to go home to WHATEVER food they want to eat cos they cant afford it.Work pay each month blows my mind but I definitely lost something that I need to find again...all my BROS here we are one and the same or we wouldn't keep coming back to chat.Im going to the spa to my topless wife for beers adios!!


I think your point of not sweatting the small things is going to bring back that thing you think you lost....Just as my mate told me, its just all lifes bullshit trying to smother it the fuck out, but its there waiting to be set free.

Exact words: You never lost it bro it's inside screaming to get out just life's bullshit is strangling it.


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

All You guys making me cry .


----------



## treemansbuds (Dec 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> All You guys making me cry .


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 31, 2015)

Fuck all you im gonna get high!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Fuck all you im gonna get high!


I am high on 3 day dried and zero cure critical kush. Great shit all considering!!! 1 pinner jt


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 31, 2015)

I just watched the missus and two of her friends bong down 6 hits of cured wonder woman all i have now is 3 half nakeds in the spa...mission accomplished


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2015)

enjoy rubes. sounds fkn lovely


----------



## TWS (Dec 31, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I just watched the missus and two of her friends bong down 6 hits of cured wonder woman all i have now is 3 half nakeds in the spa...mission accomplished



saawinging ! lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Years you guys down under and over yonder !


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy new years...life !!


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year !


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 31, 2015)

Grandpapy said:


> Happy New Year !


Back at yer pappy !!


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 31, 2015)

Good morning and happy New year to the riu crew!


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 31, 2015)

Dang my rig is starting to look gross again. Just cleaned the thing spotless two weeks ago. Maybe I should slow down the hash smokin


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 31, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Dang my rig is starting to look gross again. Just cleaned the thing spotless two weeks ago. Maybe I should slow down the hash smokin


Ever try using rock salt and methylated spirits? Shake it up and 1 minute later spotless..rice works too.


----------



## TWS (Dec 31, 2015)

Heres to bigger bushes in 2016 .


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 31, 2015)

TWS said:


> Heres to bigger bushes in 2016 .


Oh hell yes!


----------



## TWS (Dec 31, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Ever try using rock salt and methylated spirits? Shake it up and 1 minute later spotless..rice works too.



Rock salt and alcohol works good. acetone even better and cleaner.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 31, 2015)

TWS said:


> Rock salt and alcohol works good. acetone even better and cleaner.


Never tried acetone but I can imagine it does a brilliant job. I'm primarily a joint smoker so I don't do much bong cleaning anymore and I do my oils through a pen.


----------



## TWS (Dec 31, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> Never tried acetone but I can imagine it does a brilliant job. I'm primarily a joint smoker so I don't do much bong cleaning anymore and I do my oils through a pen.



yea man. Im to old for bong loads. dabs kill me too. I like joints , wax bowls and volcanoes .


----------



## fumble (Dec 31, 2015)

TWS said:


> That'.   s just the male part of it . I like to be by myself too or really never have much to say . You know a female will say 500 words to our 1 .


Lol...most will. I will let you do all the talking


----------



## fumble (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Years guys! Hope you all have a great year


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 31, 2015)

Hope everyones well...took the last pic of the girls for a week found the sr71 to have some slight burn on the edges of the bigger fan leaves im thinking prob seaweed and ferts liquid feed may have been a bit strong for her but the other 2 show no signs @treemansbuds


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 31, 2015)

Riu wont let me.put up the pic to show .
Bitch !!

Happy new years fumble !


----------



## fumble (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks Ruby


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2015)

Off subject, but my pop has parkinsons and he shakes like a mofo. VA recently swapped his meds around bc it was thinning his blood, and he cant have that. So I was discussing with him edibles and he is onto it. Still lives in LA, but its coming soon and I am pretty sure he could get medical now. Anyway it was nice to toss that at him and him be receptive of it; he's 70 soon so we all know how he grew up rgd prohibition.

Little brother is on top of it to get him rolling


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2015)

TWS said:


> yea man. Im to old for bong loads. dabs kill me too. I like joints , wax bowls and volcanoes .


Havent tried a dab yet, but I'm down!!!! I have a crazy high tolerance. I like ssv's pax2's and a spliff with hash. Never had wax either


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 31, 2015)

Is the leaf burn where ive just started pushing the sr71 with liquid ferts etc.
gavebit a big seaweed based drink two days ago but my other plants arent showing the same damage.
shes gonna get only water for 6 days now


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 31, 2015)

TWS said:


> yea man. Im to old for bong loads. dabs kill me too. I like joints , wax bowls and volcanoes .


I would like to buy a volcano! How good are they?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Dec 31, 2015)

fumble said:


> Happy New Years guys! Hope you all have a great year


Happy new year to you too fumble!


----------



## TWS (Dec 31, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> I would like to buy a volcano! How good are they?


My son got me a knock off one for about 100 bucks . The real ones are pricey. They work good and are tasty and very stoney


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 31, 2015)

redeyedfrog said:


> I would like to buy a volcano! How good are they?


Gd enough to.spend 600-800 bucks ive been told


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 1, 2016)

I can buy one here online for 594 for analog and 749 digital


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 1, 2016)

Fuck it im buying the digital one after reading reviews. Never seen so many 5 star reviews in my life for one product, I'm a bit annoyed the whips are not included, at 740 dollars you'd think they'd throw in the plastic tubes geez!.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 1, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Fuck it im buying the digital one after reading reviews. Never seen so many 5 star reviews in my life for one product, I'm a bit annoyed the whips are not included, at 740 dollars you'd think they'd throw in the plastic tubes geez!.


Volcano is a bag. You dont need any whips


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 1, 2016)

If I were spending that money these days, I'd pick up a herbalizer. Its got it all. The ferrarri of vapes.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Volcano is a bag. You dont need any whips


Whips are a option id like to have. Bags are good too but they also sell the whips for it as well


----------



## TWS (Jan 1, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Fuck it im buying the digital one after reading reviews. Never seen so many 5 star reviews in my life for one product, I'm a bit annoyed the whips are not included, at 740 dollars you'd think they'd throw in the plastic tubes geez!.


 Why ? Do you feel the need to suck on something?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 1, 2016)

a herbalizer and a grasshopper for on the go.


----------



## reza92 (Jan 1, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Ever try using rock salt and methylated spirits? Shake it up and 1 minute later spotless..rice works too.


cooking salt and Listerine. leaves your piece minty fresh for your next drag


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 1, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> I would like to buy a volcano! How good are they?


They are awesome. I have an SSV from 7th floor. Its great for a whip vape. Also the Pax2 is great other than they made the shell out of the weakest metal possible so drop it and it bends the fucking ends all up. Herbalizer and Grasshopper are my next 2 purchases on the vape side.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 1, 2016)

Threesome


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 1, 2016)

I did a lot of reading on this and watched that video as well plus way too many more lol.
I still like the volcano more for just solid simple over engineering. While I think the herbalizer is superior in a lot of ways I still think the volcano beats it in build quality. The instant halogen heat is very cool though.


----------



## fumble (Jan 1, 2016)

My son got me a volcano fir Christmas last year...i love it


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They are awesome. I have an SSV from 7th floor. Its great for a whip vape. Also the Pax2 is great other than they made the shell out of the weakest metal possible so drop it and it bends the fucking ends all up. Herbalizer and Grasshopper are my next 2 purchases on the vape side.


The other one that really stood out to me for extracts was the firefly, that things really well built.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 1, 2016)

,I'm not getting the volcano digi, I'll save the extra 130 dollars and use the switch.
I think the original looks better anyways and does the same job albeit without precise temp control.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 1, 2016)

This oil is so damn good! Perfect consistency just soft enough to be pliable and I can handle it without it sticking to my fingers. Last batch was really gooey.
The heat purge made the difference I think.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 1, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> I did a lot of reading on this and watched that video as well plus way too many more lol.
> I still like the volcano more for just solid simple over engineering. While I think the herbalizer is superior in a lot of ways I still think the volcano beats it in build quality. The instant halogen heat is very cool though.


f*ck the build quality, herbalizer offers more. it wins for me. Its sitting on a desk, not being toted around in your bag


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> f*ck the build quality, herbalizer offers more. it wins for me. Its sitting on a desk, not being toted around in your bag


It will never leave my kitchen! 
As long as your happy with what you choose that's all that matters. I'll take the Mercedes over the Ferrari but horses for courses.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey in saying that, I prefer my pax 2 any day of the week, simply because when I am sitting down vaping I dont want to be fucking with a temp dial while I vape so ti stays one temp whereas with my pax2, I vape on 1 kill it, hit button to 2 kill it, button for temp 3 kill it, and then on 4. Its easy.


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3575559 Threesome


That's one good lookin threesome! I can't wait to see them in full bloom. When do you usually start to flower outdoors ruby? I know you have said on this thread somewhere I just can't remember.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> That's one good lookin threesome! I can't wait to see them in full bloom. When do you usually start to flower outdoors ruby? I know you have said on this thread somewhere I just can't remember.


Last year pretty much in the last week of january ...looking forward to it the wonder woman does seem a little smaller than same time last year but the bubblegum i buried the 15 gallon smart pot in the ground and filled the ground with extra soil..shes looking nice


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Last year pretty much in the last week of january ...looking forward to it the wonder woman does seem a little smaller than same time last year but the bubblegum i buried the 15 gallon smart pot in the ground and filled the ground with extra soil..shes looking nice


If i got 2lb of the threesome id still be a very happy chappy...its personal not for $ i just want quality


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

Will that count then ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Will that count then ?


Nup lol....only difference is last year used the lucas method on the wonder woman and this year im not ...also we have had heatwave a thru the main month of dec and i feel this has slowed her growth somewhat.
Still healthy but im sure it was pushing 6 ft start of january last year at the moment this year shes only bout 120cm but also ive topped a lot more so i may let her get some height now for the last month of veg.


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 2, 2016)

@TWS Does this look like nitrogen toxicity? Not used to growing indoors, usually they are in the ground by now and I've never had problems. This indoor garden is a learning curve for me.


----------



## TefHef73 (Jan 2, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Damn!! I'll have to say you do a nicer job at trimming than me. Would be a pleasure to try out your medicine. I'll admit I like to keep big nugs on the stems and just break them up when I'm ready to smoke them. Unfortunately I only had three strains worth smoking this outdoor season. Everything else is hash/edible/salve material.
> 
> Some jock horror
> View attachment 3574821


Just ordered some of those Jock Horror beans...I hope the end result is as Nice as what you posted!...Very Nice!


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3576598 View attachment 3576599
> @TWS Does this look like nitrogen toxicity? Not used to growing indoors, usually they are in the ground by now and I've never had problems. This indoor garden is a learning curve for me.


 Im not sure what that downward canoeing means. I get it too . I think I generally correct by uping the PH in Hydro. I do see heat or light to close stress by the downward tips. You are a little dark green though


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Nup lol....only difference is last year used the lucas method on the wonder woman and this year im not ...also we have had heatwave a thru the main month of dec and i feel this has slowed her growth somewhat.
> Still healthy but im sure it was pushing 6 ft start of january last year at the moment this year shes only bout 120cm but also ive topped a lot more so i may let her get some height now for the last month of veg.


 She'll catch up on the stretch.


----------



## TefHef73 (Jan 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Im not sure what that downward canoeing means. I get it too . I think I generally correct by uping the PH in Hydro. I do see heat or light to close stress by the downward tips. You are a little dark green though


Perfectly Said Friend!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> She'll catch up on the stretch.


Pulled some pics to compare from last seasons wonder woman...granted she has time to get a lot taller but i dont think she will hit the same height but its not that far off than what i thought...
The first pic is same time as last year the second pic is the last day of january last year 
she got to 2m last year so in a way if she hits 6ft this year its more manageable


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2016)

One of your indicas early on ref last year..time flies


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3576701 View attachment 3576702
> Pulled some pics to compare from last seasons wonder woman...granted she has time to get a lot taller but i dont think she will hit the same height but its not that far off than what i thought...
> The first pic is same time as last year the second pic is the last day of january last year
> she got to 2m last year so in a way if she hits 6ft this year its more manageable


So who do you think my dog in the hunt is ? Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> So who do you think my dog in the hunt is ? Lol


Youve lost me lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

My 2 pounder ?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 2, 2016)

Picked up some supplies today and then I run across this black marvel, It's full of the stuff I need when going into flower. I put a handful into each pot bout 50 grams.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 2, 2016)

My gals are all now a beautiful green with a slight blue tinge. The soil I prepped all those weeks ago is paying dividends.


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

Looks like RIU is getting ready for it's weekly Sunday crash.


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> My gals are all now a beautiful green with a slight blue tinge. The soil I prepped all those weeks ago is paying dividends.


 And you put 50 grams of more stuff in em ?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 2, 2016)

It takes a week or 2 to break down into the soil, and I'm not feeding at the moment just pure water till they need it. I was mainly using it for the p and k and fe.
Did I screw up?


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> It takes a week or 2 to break down into the soil, and I'm not feeding at the moment just pure water till they need it. I was mainly using it for the p and k and fe.
> Did I screw up?


 Im not sure. Be carful of that blue tinge you have. I would stay with water only until plants say otherwise.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 2, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> It takes a week or 2 to break down into the soil, and I'm not feeding at the moment just pure water till they need it. I was mainly using it for the p and k and fe.
> Did I screw up?


Seriously I'm freaking out, should I pull those pellets out?


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't know what they are or made of but you don't need any nutrients right now. Im glad I stopped you from feeding the earlier


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Seriously I'm freaking out, should I pull those pellets out?


I learned a few years back, the plants will uptake what they need. Dont try to make them take it, they wont. Especially if you've got a nice green garden already, that means they are happy....Of course I always try to maintain a balance so I dont see any issues, but if I do its slow and easy and remember it takes a couple days for them to either say "thanks REF" or "fuck you very much REF". Know what I mean?


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I learned a few years back, the plants will uptake what they need. Dont try to make them take it, they wont. Especially if you've got a nice green garden already, that means they are happy....Of course I always try to maintain a balance so I dont see any issues, but if I do its slow and easy and remember it takes a couple days for them to either say "thanks REF" or "fuck you very much REF". Know what I mean?


 Hang on VNS, he's outback pulling some pellets out. He'll be right back. Im gonna go have a smoke break. lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3576598 View attachment 3576599
> @TWS Does this look like nitrogen toxicity? Not used to growing indoors, usually they are in the ground by now and I've never had problems. This indoor garden is a learning curve for me.


 And to add to my earlier post. Yes it can be N toxicity. Those dark blue leafs are a sign.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2016)

Be back later. Need to go do my round and round on the mtn bike. Got some built up shit, stress, depression, whatever the fuck its called to dissipate.


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2016)

a


Vnsmkr said:


> Be back later. Need to go do my round and round on the mtn bike. Got some built up shit, stress, depression, whatever the fuck its called to dissipate.


Did you tug one out today.?

I mean you gotta tug like a piston in a Hemi doing a 150 mph and jump up and down and scream as loud as you can at the happy time. lol

It works for me. Generally the neighbor lady hear's me and comes over and knocks on the door and asks if I need some help with this big ole smile on her face. Man , she's ugly as sin. I just tell her no thank you, I'm all shot out. lol


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks TWS! I'll cut back on the nutrients and I raised my lights a couple inches.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 2, 2016)

That downward canoe looks like nitro tox to me. I dealt with it all this last grow from reamending my SS too heavy and not letting it cook.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> a
> 
> Did you tug one out today.?
> 
> ...


Thats like asking if the sun comes out during the day.... At work we always say, there are NO stupid questions, but that right there is 1 . I know what maintenance is!!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 2, 2016)

I did scrape em out lol!
Only one has the blue green colour and thats 5th element, the rest are a nice green colour. I do have a few burned tips and some edges so I'll not feed until they are ready for one. @Vnsmkr yeah I gotta stop trying to help it along too much lol!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> I did scrape em out lol!
> Only one has the blue green colour and thats 5th element, the rest are a nice green colour. I do have a few burned tips and some edges so I'll not feed until they are ready for one. @Vnsmkr yeah I gotta stop trying to help it along too much lol!


I wouldnt have said anything if I didnt know from experience . If they look lush, as your do, they are happy. I mistakenly thought that I could blow them up, give them more and more, not. This was a few years back, but they straight told me to get fucked.


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey Ruby when are you making some more hot sauce?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Hey Ruby when are you making some more hot sauce?


Very soon mate pulled nearly half kilo of infinitys off the bush last week and when i get home im prob gonna harvest some more different varities and make sauce and some salts maybe


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> I did scrape em out lol!
> Only one has the blue green colour and thats 5th element, the rest are a nice green colour. I do have a few burned tips and some edges so I'll not feed until they are ready for one. @Vnsmkr yeah I gotta stop trying to help it along too much lol!


I think i need to up my dose of maxsea to my wonder woman to maybe 2 feeds a week and leaving the topping alone now for a while as the size of the plant is starting to dissapoint me BUT having said that it looks healthy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think i need to up my dose of maxsea to my wonder woman to maybe 2 feeds a week and leaving the topping alone now for a while as the size of the plant is starting to dissapoint me BUT having said that it looks healthy


Dont let her disappoint man, remember quality vs quantity any day of the week. Over the last few years I have tried to live by this motto, don't expect anything, from anything; that way when something happens positively it is just fucking awesome. No expectations, and I believe that as long as you try to stay very positive and have no expectations mostly only good things happen.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Dont let her disappoint man, remember quality vs quantity any day of the week. Over the last few years I have tried to live by this motto, don't expect anything, from anything; that way when something happens positively it is just fucking awesome. No expectations, and I believe that as long as you try to stay very positive and have no expectations mostly only good things happen.


Your right..i am prob getting sidetracked by a nice yielding plant last year but it was also the best quality ive grown...ever
Ill be happy to get the girl to 6 foot will be easier to manage than last years giant for sure.
Last week she was sitting at 1.3m and we still have a month veg.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2016)

Happy Days Ruby! Get this phone call out the way tomorrow night and get my ass back to work across the world 28x28. This hash has had a + effect for sure....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Your right..i am prob getting sidetracked by a nice yielding plant last year but it was also the best quality ive grown...ever
> Ill be happy to get the girl to 6 foot will be easier to manage than last years giant for sure.
> Last week she was sitting at 1.3m and we still have a month veg.


shes got alot of time to blow up!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Happy Days Ruby! Get this phone call out the way tomorrow night and get my ass back to work across the world 28x28. This hash has had a + effect for sure....


Congrats my brother !!!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 2, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Hey Ruby when are you making some more hot sauce?


And heres some infinity/tomato puree ive made last week and put in freezer for various uses ..very warm on the throat and stomach this one :0


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think i need to up my dose of maxsea to my wonder woman to maybe 2 feeds a week and leaving the topping alone now for a while as the size of the plant is starting to dissapoint me BUT having said that it looks healthy


How much are you feeding her now?
When did you start the Maxsea?
How often do you water?
Don't over do it. I'd start feeding 1 Teaspoon (not Tablespoon) per gallon every watering if your not seeing the results you want. I fed 1 tablespoon per gallon, at a rate of 5 gallons the first few weeks, increasing to 7 gallons per week, than 10 gallons per week the last couple weeks of veg. Remember though I had my plants in 200 gallon Smart Pots, and each plant yielded 6-8+ units each (big plants). My soil was so rich that I didn't start feeding Maxsea until July 1st (Jan 1st Aussie date).
TMB-
http://www.maxsea-plant-food.com/instructions.html


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> How much are you feeding her now?
> When did you start the Maxsea?
> How often do you water?
> Don't over do it. I'd start feeding 1 Teaspoon (not Tablespoon) per gallon every watering if your not seeing the results you want. I fed 1 tablespoon per gallon, at a rate of 5 gallons the first few weeks, increasing to 7 gallons per week, than 10 gallons per week the last couple weeks of veg. Remember though I had my plants in 200 gallon Smart Pots, and each plant yielded 6-8+ units each (big plants). My soil was so rich that I didn't start feeding Maxsea until July 1st (Jan 1st Aussie date).
> ...


Yep i gotchya tmb my plant is in a 100 gallon hole.been feeding the last 3 weeks the first day i come home each time...2 teaspoons in approx 2.5 gallons but thats all im putting on..maybe i should be feeding 5 gallons a time now ?and i pretty much water daily every other day as we have been getti g high heat temps approx 106-112 each day.
Im not stressing just felt size was a bit different to same time last year but its a more indica pheno i feel and ive topped 3x as much


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep i gotchya tmb my plant is in a 100 gallon hole.been feeding the last 3 weeks the first day i come home each time...2 teaspoons in approx 2.5 gallons but thats all im putting on..maybe i should be feeding 5 gallons a time now ?and i pretty much water daily every other day as we have been getti g high heat temps approx 106-112 each day.
> Im not stressing just felt size was a bit different to same time last year but its a more indica pheno i feel and ive topped 3x as much


I'd feed her 3-4 TABLESPOONS every week. With those temps she should be "taking off". My plants thrive in the HOT temps. She needs more food. 2 teaspoons a week isn't shit, she's starving, feed that bitch. 2 weeks @3 tablespoons, then up it to 4-5 tablespoons in 2 weeks, you'll see results.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I'd feed her 3-4 TABLESPOONS every week. With those temps she should be "taking off". My plants thrive in the HOT temps. She needs more food. 2 teaspoons a week isn't shit, she's starving, feed that bitch. 2 weeks @3 tablespoons, then up it to 4-5 tablespoons in 2 weeks, you'll see results.
> TMB-


Hell yeah cheers tmb ill be onto it from wed morning...had a feeling i wasnt giving her enough food 
Thanks brother hope alls well


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I'd feed her 3-4 TABLESPOONS every week. With those temps she should be "taking off". My plants thrive in the HOT temps. She needs more food. 2 teaspoons a week isn't shit, she's starving, feed that bitch. 2 weeks @3 tablespoons, then up it to 4-5 tablespoons in 2 weeks, you'll see results.
> TMB-


My fuck up then...so i feed her 3 tablespoons per gallon ? God im a dumbarse ..but hey im aussie
Or a tablespoon per gallon but 3 gallons worth of feed each time ?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> My fuck up then...so i feed her 3 tablespoons per gallon ? God im a dumbarse ..but hey im aussie
> Or a tablespoon per gallon but 3 gallons worth of feed each time ?


Option b. Is the way because if you add to much to just one gallon and it will be to strong.


----------



## reza92 (Jan 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> My fuck up then...so i feed her 3 tablespoons per gallon ? God im a dumbarse ..but hey im aussie
> Or a tablespoon per gallon but 3 gallons worth of feed each time ?


Ruby remember that 3 tablespoons US is actually 2.2 for us.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> Option b. Is the way because if you add to much to just one gallon and it will be to strong.


Yep cheers mate realised after i posted how that would sound...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2016)

reza92 said:


> Ruby remember that 3 tablespoons US is actually 2.2 for us.


Serious ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2016)

Hell if it was grams of maxsea per litre id be at home lol


----------



## reza92 (Jan 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Serious ?


For real.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2016)

reza92 said:


> For real.
> View attachment 3577257View attachment 3577258


Be so much easier if i can convert us tablespoon to grams...
Im trying to work it out and came up just shy of 15 grams but now im fucken confused


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2016)

Rightio @treemansbuds or 757 if someone could way in grams for me one US tablespoon of maxsea and get back to me that would be ideal ..im already converting a gallon to litres


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 3, 2016)

I believe Aussie's use Imperial measurements, same as the UK. This chart says 14 grams per US tablespoon, so you were right on with just under 15 I'd say. 

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Q-A/equiv.htm


----------



## reza92 (Jan 3, 2016)

Well a 9L watering can is around 2.4 gallons


----------



## reza92 (Jan 3, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I believe Aussie's use Imperial measurements, same as the UK. This chart says 14 grams per US tablespoon, so you were right on with just under 15 I'd say.
> 
> http://whatscookingamerica.net/Q-A/equiv.htm


The only problem I see with this is stable spoon is volume where as a gram is weight. i.e. A table spoon of say lead would be far more than 14g and a table spoon of feather meal would be a lot less


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey Rubes..


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 3, 2016)

I mean shit, using the old standard of 4 quarts to a gallon and just considering a quart and a liter as the same -- I know a liter is slightly more -- you will be close enough.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 3, 2016)

reza92 said:


> The only problem I see with this is stable spoon is volume where as a gram is weight. i.e. A table spoon of say lead would be far more than 14g and a table spoon of feather meal would be a lot less


That sounds reasonable. Doesn't take mass into account. Good point.


----------



## reza92 (Jan 3, 2016)

From my calculations around 12g per litre. How'd everyone else math skills go


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2016)

Here we are courtesy of tws... https://www.exploratorium.edu/cooking/convert/measurements.html


----------



## reza92 (Jan 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Here we are courtesy of tws... https://www.exploratorium.edu/cooking/convert/measurements.html


That chart has been rounded off to whole numbers. Just use the google converter.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2016)

reza92 said:


> That chart has been rounded off to whole numbers. Just use the google converter.


I did and it was just under 15 per us tablespoon so ill just call it 14 grams per gallon ( 


mushroom head said:


> Hey Rubes..
> 
> View attachment 3577269


Cheers man


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2016)

reza92 said:


> From my calculations around 12g per litre. How'd everyone else math skills go


12 or 15 wont really matter but its per gallon so thats nearly 4 australian litres
..so the green watering can i have is 8 litres it would be safe to say 15grams per half container 30 grams the full container


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Hey Rubes..
> 
> View attachment 3577269


Ill call it 15 like u have unlesd told otherwise by tmb ..i get home in two days to start proper feeds


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 3, 2016)

Nothing like a bunch of stoners to get shit figured out lmao.


----------



## TWS (Jan 3, 2016)

A whole page on a table spoon ? Why don't you just use a damn tablespoon? Go to the 99 cent store and get a damnspoon, lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Nothing like a bunch of stoners to get shit figured out lmao.


Lol my brain started stressing ..just wanted to figure out grams per gallon (almost 4 litres converted )


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> A whole page on a table spoon ? Why don't you just use a damp tablespoon? Go to the 99 cent store and get a damp spoon, lol


Crikey im trying to keep my thread on the first page sssshhh


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> A whole page on a table spoon ? Why don't you just use a damn tablespoon? Go to the 99 cent store and get a damnspoon, lol


Grams per litres does me fine fuck gallons and quarts etc im an aussie


----------



## reza92 (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm an engineering student who grows weed. What could go wrong.


----------



## TWS (Jan 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Grams per litres does me fine fuck gallons and quarts etc im an aussie


Don't blame anything on litters . Lol you put 1 tbsp to 4 litters , get a tbsp


----------



## TWS (Jan 3, 2016)

reza92 said:


> View attachment 3577294
> 
> I'm an engineering student who grows weed. What could go wrong.


Oh shit! You had to do that on paper. Lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 3, 2016)

Look you guys. You put the lime in the coca nut and shake it all up.


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 3, 2016)

TefHef73 said:


> Just ordered some of those Jock Horror beans...I hope the end result is as Nice as what you posted!...Very Nice!


Thanks eh! I hope yours turns out better to be honest. I only had one out of five actually finish. Four of them were heavy on the haze side and just started flowering mid October, I didn't even chop them down as their was nothing to harvest. The one that did finish was more on the northern lights side and has a fruity spicy smell to her. Insane resin, my scissors would get gunked up so fast. It was harvested one week before the end of October, though if weather permitted I would have let her go till the end of October.


----------



## reza92 (Jan 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> Don't blame anything on litters . Lol you put 1 tbsp to 4 litters , get a tbsp


Our spoons aren't the same size as your spoons. 



TWS said:


> Oh shit! You had to do that on paper. Lol


Force of habit.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2016)

reza92 said:


> Our spoons aren't the same size as your spoons.
> 
> 
> Force of habit.


Lol i worked shit out on dunny paper at work


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol i worked shit out on dunny paper at work


Guess I should of shipped you a teaspoon/tablespoon measuring tool along with Maxsea.
Here's a bit of math for you.
There's 3 teaspoons in 1 tablespoon.
There's 2 tablespoons to 1 u.s. ounce
8 ounces to a cup
4 cups to a quart
4 quarts to a gallon
Us Americans have got this measuring shit all fucked up. Just stick to the metric system and you'll be fine.
1 tablespoon = 14.7 ml
TMB-
http://www.bing.com/search?q=how many milliliters in a tablespoons&PQ=how many milliliter in a tab&SP=1&QS=SC&SK=&sc=5-37&form=MNMTSS&pc=MANM


----------



## TWS (Jan 3, 2016)

Australian spoon








American spoon









UK spoon








Spooning


----------



## TWS (Jan 3, 2016)

For petes sake. Can someone send these guys a spoon.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Guess I should of shipped you a teaspoon/tablespoon measuring tool along with Maxsea.
> Here's a bit of math for you.
> There's 3 teaspoons in 1 tablespoon.
> There's 2 tablespoons to 1 u.s. ounce
> ...


Until reza pointed it out i didnt know US tablespoon was any different 
Im gonna go by 14 grams to count as each tablespoon.
So if im correct its 70 grams per 5 gallons (18 litres ) per feed for now.
Phew ..page 100 dedicated to maths lol


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 3, 2016)

Out for a walk! Crazy how nice of weather we are having this time of year.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 3, 2016)

Lol too bad I wasn't on for this I know both systems.... glad you finally figured it out to lol ...spoon conversions fucking hell!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 3, 2016)

What we got here is some bona-fide rocket scientists in this mofo.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 4, 2016)

Here's a update of my gals they are looking happy and healthy, the burn is from my earlier ph issues. Everything is looking good and most showing signs of preflower except 2...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Here's a update of my gals they are looking happy and healthy, the burn is from my earlier ph issues. Everything is looking good and most showing signs of preflower except 2...
> View attachment 3578002 View attachment 3578004 View attachment 3578005 View attachment 3578006 View attachment 3578008 View attachment 3578010 View attachment 3578011 View attachment 3578012


Really love the look of pics 6 and 7 mate but they all look great man !!
Is 6 the bubblegum ?
Fuck i cant wait to get home !


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2016)

Just read its the 5th element..nice


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 4, 2016)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2016)

Hope alls well bc wat plans you got for your next season guerrilla again ?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Really love the look of pics 6 and 7 mate but they all look great man !!
> Is 6 the bubblegum ?
> Fuck i cant wait to get home !


5 is bubblegum


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 4, 2016)

8 is that crazy purple ghost of leeroy and it doesn't like being topped. I keep thinking this is going to be special. We shall see. It looks nothing like the other leeroy im growing.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 4, 2016)

So when should I stop topping? I am thinking I should be stopping as soon as I see preflower, is this correct?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> So when should I stop topping? I am thinking I should be stopping as soon as I see preflower, is this correct?


I assume so but the other gurus treeman tws etc would know for sure.
Damn not long now till we got bud pics brother but im hoping for another 4 weeks veg yet


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I assume so but the other gurus treeman tws etc would know for sure.
> Damn not long now till we got bud pics brother but im hoping for another 4 weeks veg yet


 how many more weeks till the stretch starts. Im thinking you guys should stop soon.. 2 weeks at the most.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> how many more weeks till the stretch starts. Im thinking you guys should stop soon.. 2 weeks at the most.


Yeah I was thinking same thing, I may top a few once more and thats that. Thanks!


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 4, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> View attachment 3578122


Picking your nose and showing people?? Hahaha just kidding man looks good. 

First day back to work and my back is sure feeling it. Come onnnn home time! I need to get medicated.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I assume so but the other gurus treeman tws etc would know for sure.
> Damn not long now till we got bud pics brother but im hoping for another 4 weeks veg yet


I'm starting to see some sexing on mine so it won't be long, I can't wait for the stretch  Mine slowed down a bit because of the ph issues but have come back really strong. I think with the new pots and the soil I prepped and ammended they will really blow up in the next 6-8 weeks.
It's gonna be fun to watch.... stay tuned!


----------



## TWS (Jan 4, 2016)

Fire in the hole !


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 4, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> So when should I stop topping? I am thinking I should be stopping as soon as I see preflower, is this correct?





ruby fruit said:


> I assume so but the other gurus treeman tws etc would know for sure.
> Damn not long now till we got bud pics brother but im hoping for another 4 weeks veg yet


Treeman never tops, I'm a super cropper. Hurts me to remove that new growth. I stop super cropping on Aug 1st. I just pinch and bend those tops over to promote more growth underneath. Jan 4th to you Aussies is equal to our July 4th here in the states. I feed for 6-7 weeks starting July 1st with the Maxsea 16-16-16 before I start seeing a real stretch/flowers. I keep on the 16-16-16 until the stretch is over (mid to late August, mid to late February for you Aussies), then I start on the Maxsea 3-20-20 to promote the flower growth.
TMB-


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 4, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Treeman never tops, I'm a super cropper. Hurts me to remove that new growth. I stop super cropping on Aug 1st. I just pinch and bend those tops over to promote more growth underneath. Jan 4th to you Aussies is equal to our July 4th here in the states. I feed for 6-7 weeks starting July 1st with the Maxsea 16-16-16 before I start seeing a real stretch/flowers. I keep on the 16-16-16 until the stretch is over (mid to late August, mid to late February for you Aussies), then I start on the Maxsea 3-20-20 to promote the flower growth.
> TMB-


@treemansbuds yeah my first year I just let them grow, second year I topped once, 
Year 3 I did supercropping and lst this year I'm trying heaven topping. I got a great result last year from the supercropping and lst I'm hoping to get good result from this year's effort too.
I do have to say I'm not the biggest fan of pinching my new growth as it does seem to stress them but I love the shape they take and I'm getting lots of heads, then again last yearwith the supercropping and the LST had lots of heads too.
For me it's all about learning what works for me and developing my own techniques to get the best results.
I think another 2 seasons will really nail it down and I will have enough experience and knowledge to manipulate each plant the way it needs to be and apply the proper technique, for example I am going to lst my purple ghost of leeroy because it just doesn't take to topping well so I know that plant needs a different technique applied, but my bubblegum and 5th element thrive on topping so now I'm trying to look at structure differences of the plants and attempting to identify which would likely benefit from topping, lst/supercropping. The indicas seem to be happier to be topped than the sativas but then again they are all hybrids and some of my indica doms have sativa traits so 
It ain't exact lol


----------



## reza92 (Jan 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Until reza pointed it out i didnt know US tablespoon was any different
> Im gonna go by 14 grams to count as each tablespoon.
> So if im correct its 70 grams per 5 gallons (18 litres ) per feed for now.
> Phew ..page 100 dedicated to maths lol


I didn't know either rubes until I made a cake off an American recipe and fucked it up bad. Mum knew what I did as soon as I showed her the recipe. If you don't convert between you'll just end up with a stronger mix (or in the case of cakes dry as a mofo)


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 4, 2016)

reza92 said:


> I didn't know either rubes until I made a cake off an American recipe and fucked it up bad. Mum knew what I did as soon as I showed her the recipe. If you don't convert between you'll just end up with a stronger mix (or in the case of cakes dry as a mofo)


Not the SPOONS! Nooooo


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> how many more weeks till the stretch starts. Im thinking you guys should stop soon.. 2 weeks at the most.


Stretch for me started last week of january last year
..im happy with the shape of the bubblegum and wonder woman even tho they may get topped up till next week at most the sr71 ill top for a couple more weeks yet cos ive only topped the main crown so far


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Stretch for me started last week of january last year
> ..im happy with the shape of the bubblegum and wonder woman even tho they may get topped up till next week at most the sr71 ill top for a couple more weeks yet cos ive only topped the main crown so far


The SR-71 is the last to start flowering in my garden. You have plenty of time with her.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Treeman never tops, I'm a super cropper. Hurts me to remove that new growth. I stop super cropping on Aug 1st. I just pinch and bend those tops over to promote more growth underneath. Jan 4th to you Aussies is equal to our July 4th here in the states. I feed for 6-7 weeks starting July 1st with the Maxsea 16-16-16 before I start seeing a real stretch/flowers. I keep on the 16-16-16 until the stretch is over (mid to late August, mid to late February for you Aussies), then I start on the Maxsea 3-20-20 to promote the flower growth.
> TMB-


Mid to late feb is when my plants have already been flowering for 2-4 weeks 
Im hitting with full strength maxsea veg from tomorrow every 6 days till i see the stretch is over


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> The SR-71 is the last to start flowering in my garden. You have plenty of time with her.
> TMB-


Yep i learnt that from you before im going to keep topping her as much and as far as i can ...im also going to dig her into a hole with the fabric pot and put extra soil under and around her tomorrow.
5 gallons (18 litres) of 3 tablespoons (42 grams ) is the feeding regime for now but how often should i feed at this rate ?
Is once every 5th day to much ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> The SR-71 is the last to start flowering in my garden. You have plenty of time with her.
> TMB-


Actually u said 5 tablespoons per 5 gallons ?so that would be 70 grams per ..fuck me i gotta read back tomorrow when i do it lol


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep i learnt that from you before im going to keep topping her as much and as far as i can ...im also going to dig her into a hole with the fabric pot and put extra soil under and around her tomorrow.
> 5 gallons (18 litres) of 3 tablespoons (42 grams ) is the feeding regime for now but how often should i feed at this rate ?
> Is once every 5th day to much ?


I think that's a bit much for a 15 gallon smart pot. I know your putting her into the ground, so start @ 2 tablespoons to 2 gallons of water, then up that amount 50% in 2-3 weeks (3 TBS to 3 gallons of water) then up it again to 4TBS/4gallon of water another 2-3 weeks after that. Stay @ 4TBS until ready to start with the 3-20-20 (bloom food).
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I think that's a bit much for a 15 gallon smart pot. I know your putting her into the ground, so start @ 2 tablespoons to 2 gallons of water, then up that amount 50% in 2-3 weeks (3 TBS to 3 gallons of water) then up it again to 4TBS/4gallon of water another 2-3 weeks after that. Stay @ 4TBS until ready to start with the 3-20-20 (bloom food).
> TMB-


Gotchya..ill be ok to use the other strength for the wonder woman though.
Thanks


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2016)

Bout time a band sung it like it really is.....


----------



## TWS (Jan 5, 2016)

Bunch of good rosin videos in Joe Danks thresd


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> Bunch of good rosin videos in Joe Danks thresd


Cool ill ave a look see


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 5, 2016)

Does anyone notice how good their girls look after a few days rain/ cool weather?
We've had 4 days cloudy light rain here and my plants look amazing. The colors beautiful, they seem to have grown a lot
And just look perfect.
The 3 week heat wave just stopped them in their tracks and this change has just supercharged them.
I'm not sure if it's the new pots, fresh soil, rain or a combination of all the above but 
Wow what a difference.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Does anyone notice how good their girls look after a few days rain/ cool weather?
> We've had 4 days cloudy light rain here and my plants look amazing. The colors beautiful, they seem to have grown a lot
> And just look perfect.
> The 3 week heat wave just stopped them in their tracks and this change has just supercharged them.
> ...


Its your new pots dude but yeah they give good growth the full week after a gd rain i reckon


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2016)

And i wish we had some rain and cooler days we havnt been under 35 for a month and next week we hit 44-46 the week im working for multiple days


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> And i wish we had some rain and cooler days we havnt been under 35 for a month and next week we hit 44-46 the week im working for multiple days


Be lucky if the dream machine is still alive lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 5, 2016)

Send yer young buck out to hydrate it bro!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Send yer young buck out to hydrate it bro!


Hes away working to lol i got him a fulltime job....
All gd man ill pay a visit today and friday to give her a gd feed and water for the heat next week


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Its your new pots dude but yeah they give good growth the full week after a gd rain i reckon


Do you guys see that much difference with fabrics? 
I am asking my girl at the garden shop to order me 25 x 25gal square fabric pots similar to smart pots


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Do you guys see that much difference with fabrics?
> I am asking my girl at the garden shop to order me 25 x 25gal square fabric pots similar to smart pots


ive grown in pots for years and fabric last year and this and I love the fabric..gotta water more but if someones always home to do it its really good is my opinion only


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 5, 2016)

MUCH better. Order you some blue Walmart shopping bags online and get 7.5 gallons of cheap, long handled ghetto ingenuity. Check this little system out.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 5, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> MUCH better. Order you some blue Walmart shopping bags online and get 7.5 gallons of cheap, long handled ghetto ingenuity. Check this little system out.


Great idea...that would suit vnskr for sure with the amount he has


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Great idea...that would suit vnskr for sure with the amount he has


Ive decided on 25 gal square fabrics. 7 not enough for what I want


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/australia-to-export-medicinal-marijuana.871622/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2016)

Always about the money angle....fuckwits. How about give that to the people in Aus who NEED it!!!!


----------



## reza92 (Jan 6, 2016)

It's not the first, just the first to actually get an export agreement. There's another company in vic or tassie I think that's trying to get into the Canadian and Israeli markets as well as supplying for research


----------



## fumble (Jan 6, 2016)

wow...that's fcked up


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2016)

Australia went off the grid to a small island to avoid red tape to grow and export mj...few years ago cant remember the name


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 6, 2016)

Bunch of cocksucking fucks, the hypocrisy just blows me away.
The word here is it causes mental illness
And of course "gateway drug" is the other one. Yet in Tasmania there sits the largest legal opium plantation on the the planet. They are growing poison for pharmaceutical companies like oxycontin, which pretty much has a good portion of the population addicted to their chemicals, when I was in the US there were "pain management centeres" let's call it what it is "opioid addiction center"
Its ok to be a junkie because a doctor wrote a script, but it's not ok to medicate with my non addictive medicine because it's not a poison churned out by a big pharmaceutical company, That can all go to hell. Evil bastards...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2016)

Red heres the wonder woman i gifted...he scrogged like i advised in the rain water tank


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3579618 Red heres the wonder woman i gifted...he scrogged like i advised in the rain water tank


What a fantastic idea! I like that..


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 6, 2016)

I was a bad froggy last night!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> What a fantastic idea! I like that..


I have a net at home and i will prob do similar and lay one over mine...i suggested he scrog and he put the trailer net in there ..genius lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> I was a bad froggy last night!
> View attachment 3579628


Haha


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> I was a bad froggy last night!
> View attachment 3579628



you tapped the neighbor ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/australia-gst-on-imported-seeds-moving-closer.880929/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Bunch of cocksucking fucks, the hypocrisy just blows me away.
> The word here is it causes mental illness
> And of course "gateway drug" is the other one. Yet in Tasmania there sits the largest legal opium plantation on the the planet. They are growing poison for pharmaceutical companies like oxycontin, which pretty much has a good portion of the population addicted to their chemicals, when I was in the US there were "pain management centeres" let's call it what it is "opioid addiction center"
> Its ok to be a junkie because a doctor wrote a script, but it's not ok to medicate with my non addictive medicine because it's not a poison churned out by a big pharmaceutical company, That can all go to hell. Evil bastards...


you sound like me, come on now. reason I live where I live dude. fuck the stupid cock sucking cunts, ill stay here in connection-ville where I can smoke a doobie on my front steps if I want


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2016)

Tried really hard to top this wonder woman to a square shape to suit the hole and its starting to get there..
Gonna be some big colas i think like last year.
this plant is gonna double in size yet noticed it throwing hairs yesterday


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

tie some branches to the sticks.


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

they are all looking stellar sir .


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> tie some branches to the sticks.


Yep this week is cage time ill put the cage around it thread side branches thru id also like to get a net and tie above and thread the BG and WW thru kinda scrog a bit will all be done in the next week


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> they are all looking stellar sir .


Im starting to feel gd about the WW sir


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2016)

Froggy yours are looking gd after the rain bro ?
Infest us with a pic duuude


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2016)

they all look mint ruby! Have you seen the guerilla girl lately?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> they all look mint ruby! Have you seen the guerilla girl lately?


Yest mate.
Fed her 20 litres of charlie carp fert and going back tomorrow already for 20 litre water drink and sunday as well..the aim of this is shes still nice n green and strong stemmed but needs to be put back on track with a lot more feeding and watering before flowering starts...
Pretty droopy yest but thats after a week of straight out big time heat and no water in that week


----------



## TWS (Jan 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im starting to feel gd about the WW sir


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 6, 2016)

That ain't Lynda Carter lmao!^^^ Damn!


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 6, 2016)

Lynda Carter had a decent rack, no ass and I'd bet a huge bush.

A marijuana bush, on her back patio.


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 6, 2016)

Fuckin Killin it ruby.


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 6, 2016)

Haven't shared music in a while so I thought I'd play some Celtic punk for you bloody bastards.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3579679
> Yest mate.
> Fed her 20 litres of charlie carp fert and going back tomorrow already for 20 litre water drink and sunday as well..the aim of this is shes still nice n green and strong stemmed but needs to be put back on track with a lot more feeding and watering before flowering starts...
> Pretty droopy yest but thats after a week of straight out big time heat and no water in that week


Bet she looks better today after feed. Cool


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 6, 2016)

@TWS


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 6, 2016)

@ruby fruit


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2016)

Hell yeah ..musics gd man sitting out the back.patio now choofing on WW drink big bottles in paperbags...
A one man relaxed planet today i dont even think humans are extinct i know ther ARE 
I like days like this


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 6, 2016)

Shes healthy as fuck might be a gem in the grow 
Dustorms yest are the specks on the leaves...shes getting a water spray on sundown.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2016)

delivery today of cambodian grown. had about 10 whips full back to back to back on the ssv and I am f'ing relaxed. The way it should be.
barry white in the background screaming about "let the music play". fkn good idea barry


----------



## TWS (Jan 7, 2016)

I can see another economy crash looming .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> I can see another economy crash looming .


Pretty perfect in my world. la la la la la la. Havent viewed any sort of news in 40-50 days now. FUCKING HAPPY


----------



## bict (Jan 7, 2016)

All good down here in Tasmania.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2016)

fck yeah they look good


----------



## bict (Jan 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> fck yeah they look good


Ty, I like to think they're doing alright.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2016)

bict said:


> All good down here in Tasmania.
> View attachment 3580030 View attachment 3580031 View attachment 3580032 View attachment 3580033


look great man!! that wall insulation is gd shit isn't it


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> I can see another economy crash looming .


You watching what's going on with the Chinese markets?


----------



## thenugget (Jan 7, 2016)

hey ruby congrats on the grow mate. looking great! haven't been around for a while, got a late start this year and that pissed me off, still got a couple little girls going other plant is looking as though its a male but ah well. goodluck on finishing of the season. heres a few photos 

this is the result of a DNA strawberry banana secret or some shit that got pollinated by an unknown but nice looking male last year. its a girl thank fuck and looking ok.

 
friends cannelope kush
 
mates house.. mixed strains.




suspect male on the left and another Dna strain of some sort most likely.. seeds got mixed up.

 

anyway good luck to everyone. cheers the nugget


----------



## bict (Jan 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> look great man!! that wall insulation is gd shit isn't it


Thanks man. Feel free to follow my thread. I've been following yours for ages.

http://rollitup.org/t/opinions-on-my-outdoor-this-year-australian-grow.890335/page-8#post-12210608

Was thinking about starting a different thread for a proper grow journal but meh.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2016)

thenugget said:


> hey ruby congrats on the grow mate. looking great! haven't been around for a while, got a late start this year and that pissed me off, still got a couple little girls going other plant is looking as though its a male but ah well. goodluck on finishing of the season. heres a few photos
> 
> this is the result of a DNA strawberry banana secret or some shit that got pollinated by an unknown but nice looking male last year. its a girl thank fuck and looking ok.
> 
> ...


Ay welcome back nugget gd to hear from you man...
That girl your standing next looks like shes gonna yield nice great looking plant


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2016)

I know i only.posted a pic of the BG yest but man where ive topped is really going mad with growth


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2016)

bict said:


> Thanks man. Feel free to follow my thread. I've been following yours for ages.
> 
> http://rollitup.org/t/opinions-on-my-outdoor-this-year-australian-grow.890335/page-8#post-12210608
> 
> Was thinking about starting a different thread for a proper grow journal but meh.


Heading over now....i kinda hang around n check threads out on.page one and rarely venture away from there so i do miss stuff i know 
Kinda peeking out from the curtain anxiety style lol


----------



## bict (Jan 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Heading over now....i kinda hang around n check threads out on.page one and rarely venture away from there so i do miss stuff i know
> Kinda peeking out from the curtain anxiety style lol


 haha fair enough.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2016)

So the WW started throwing hairs last week and the BG i noticed today hairs being put out...on target for last week of jan flowering 
Same as last year


----------



## bict (Jan 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> So the WW started throwing hairs last week and the BG i noticed today hairs being put out...on target for last week of jan flowering
> Same as last year


Mine have had hairs for about three weeks now. Going well dude.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2016)

bict said:


> Mine have had hairs for about three weeks now. Going well dude.


Yeah they started flowering proper last week.of jan last year


----------



## TWS (Jan 7, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> You watching what's going on with the Chinese markets?


Yea man but not just theirs . Ours too and europes.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yea man but not just theirs . Ours too and europes.


The last few months have given my finances a beating, thank God the dividends haven't been cut. My US stocks are down 30% from September. Not good!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2016)

fuck sake gd mate sacked for his job where I work yest FUK the workplace laws whats wrong with having 2 or 3 bongs on his week off ?man I could fucken let loose on here for a while but wont


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> fuck sake gd mate sacked for his job where I work yest FUK the workplace laws whats wrong with having 2 or 3 bongs on his week off ?man I could fucken let loose on here for a while but wont


prohibition fucked up alot of things, still does....
was about to get started too, but I wont. Positive thoughts Ruby


----------



## TWS (Jan 7, 2016)

Check out the last 4 pages

https://www.rollitup.org/t/im-freaking-out-can-someone-help.895205


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> Check out the last 4 pages
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/im-freaking-out-can-someone-help.895205


are you trying to give that dude an panic attack? lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 7, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> are you trying to give that dude an panic attack? lol


Funny shit lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 7, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> The last few months have given my finances a beating, thank God the dividends haven't been cut. My US stocks are down 30% from September. Not good!



News said the average 401k has lost 4500.00 since the first of the year. Im sure my stock has taken a shit too.
Marijuana stock is booming though.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 8, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> are you trying to give that dude an panic attack? lol


Hahahahahaha ...i feel bad laughing is that ok ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2016)

TWS said:


>


you better watch the size of those colas. could be putting off a heat signature for the po po's to come beat your door down. fkn had a good laff at that shite today.


----------



## bict (Jan 8, 2016)

How often are you watering your girls ruby? I normally do every 5ish days. Thinking maybe I should do it more like every 3 days because they're getting big.


----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2016)

cherry pie


----------



## reza92 (Jan 8, 2016)

bict said:


> How often are you watering your girls ruby? I normally do every 5ish days. Thinking maybe I should do it more like every 3 days because they're getting big.


If your using water crystals every 5 will probably do. Just give more water to the bigger ones.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> cherry pie


fuck your pics are always quality..love that cherry pie man
I still remember the grrenhouse with buckets to raise the ceiling height lol still got those ones?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 8, 2016)

bict said:


> How often are you watering your girls ruby? I normally do every 5ish days. Thinking maybe I should do it more like every 3 days because they're getting big.


pretty much every day almost...the guerrilla plant gets watered once a week but its not that flash looking trying to beef it up before the next 3 weeks finishes


----------



## reza92 (Jan 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> pretty much every day almost...the guerrilla plant gets watered once a week but its not that flash looking trying to beef it up before the next 3 weeks finishes


I water mine every 2-3 days at home. Longer in my big pots.


----------



## bict (Jan 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> pretty much every day almost...the guerrilla plant gets watered once a week but its not that flash looking trying to beef it up before the next 3 weeks finishes


Fair enough. I'll be doing a gorilla grow next year straight into the ground. Might go better here since we don't get ad hot as you mainlanders 



reza92 said:


> If your using water crystals every 5 will probably do. Just give more water to the bigger ones.


Not using water crystals. I give them all a watering can each.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 8, 2016)

reza92 said:


> I water mine every 2-3 days at home. Longer in my big pots.


My smart pots get watered daily from 2 months old otherwise they droop like fuck cos they are thirsty.
Remember i cant remember the last 2 consecutive days under 33.
The one in ground gets watered almost every day as well sometimes it gets one day without water but rarely....they all drain well


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 8, 2016)

bict said:


> Fair enough. I'll be doing a gorilla grow next year straight into the ground. Might go better here since we don't get ad hot as you mainlanders
> 
> 
> 
> Not using water crystals. I give them all a watering can each.


It can be 42 everyday providing it can get watered everyday in those temps the plant thrives and survives.


----------



## bict (Jan 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> It can be 42 everyday providing it can get watered everyday in those temps the plant thrives and survives.


True that.
Where I'm going to put my guerrilla grow is a 15 min drive, 20 min bike road and 30 min walk, cant water them really


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 8, 2016)

bict said:


> True that.
> Where I'm going to put my guerrilla grow is a 15 min drive, 20 min bike road and 30 min walk, cant water them really


Definitely put water crystals in the soil then its the only thing saving mine that i can only visit once a week at a minimum


----------



## bict (Jan 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Definitely put water crystals in the soil then its the only thing saving mine that i can only visit once a week at a minimum


Is your guerilla in the ground? You think maybe I should find somewhere less remote?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 8, 2016)

bict said:


> Is your guerilla in the ground? You think maybe I should find somewhere less remote?


I got one guerrilla (if u could call it that ) in the ground cant really advise to much its my first time trying a spot out


----------



## bict (Jan 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I got one guerrilla (if u could call it that ) in the ground cant really advise to much its my first time trying a spot out


Fair enough. I've still not looked into guerrilla growing much.


----------



## reza92 (Jan 8, 2016)

bict said:


> Fair enough. I'll be doing a gorilla grow next year straight into the ground. Might go better here since we don't get ad hot as you mainlanders
> 
> 
> 
> Not using water crystals. I give them all a watering can each.


As ruby said use water crystals in your dirt. Also remember ruby will water more often than you or I since SA is fucking hot. I'm on the coast of nsw so get cool and hot on and off so my plants don't use as much water. When it's 30+ i need to water my smaller pots every 1-2 days. Normally get away with every 2 min though. Also remember bigger plants need more water.


----------



## reza92 (Jan 8, 2016)

I actually haven't watered my plants in the last 9 days with all this rain I've been getting. During winter Ima go grab a trailer full of flood dirt for next season and the veggie garden.


----------



## reza92 (Jan 8, 2016)

I wonder what would work better. More water less often or less water more often.


----------



## bict (Jan 8, 2016)

reza92 said:


> As ruby said use water crystals in your dirt. Also remember ruby will water more often than you or I since SA is fucking hot. I'm on the coast of nsw so get cool and hot on and off so my plants don't use as much water. When it's 30+ i need to water my smaller pots every 1-2 days. Normally get away with every 2 min though. Also remember bigger plants need more water.


I go 3 days water 3 days feed. 9 litres each, temps are 24-27.


----------



## reza92 (Jan 8, 2016)

bict said:


> I go 3 days water 3 days feed. 9 litres each, temps are 24-27.


Watch you don't over feed. I don't feed more than once a week generally the day after watering. I think ruby does the same with his feeds.


----------



## bict (Jan 8, 2016)

reza92 said:


> Watch you don't over feed. I don't feed more than once a week generally the day after watering. I think ruby does the same with his feeds.


I'll take that on board. Maybe bump it up to 4 days after to feed.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 8, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> are you trying to give that dude an panic attack? lol


He does it to me too! Scraping my pots like a gerbil in Richard Gere!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 8, 2016)

Updated pics my girls are thriving now, they look better everyday.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 8, 2016)

reza92 said:


> I wonder what would work better. More water less often or less water more often.


More water less often if it had to be one...a deep soak spreads those roots around further cos they track the water.
I learnt this with my in ground girl last year...


----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Updated pics my girls are thriving now, they look better everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good mang.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> looking good mang.


Thanks dude, glad I scraped em the colour is just perfect on those girls.
By the way the ph meter is far far away, 
At the mugga lane tip.


----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2016)

PH meter ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 8, 2016)

its gone to rubbish dump paradise ph meter


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 8, 2016)

Results of maxsea after 3 days from upped feed !!!!!!! bigtime


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 8, 2016)

good shit frog they looking healthy as mate


----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> its gone to rubbish dump paradise ph meter



Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Results of maxsea after 3 days from upped feed !!!!!!! bigtime


I'm glad we got you straightened out.
Pictures or your lying.....joke.
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> PH meter ?


who the fuck uses a ph meter? never even seen 1, so must be pretty useless


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> who the fuck uses a ph meter? never even seen 1, so must be pretty useless


Obviously me, I'm pretty sure I posted about throwing one away?


----------



## reza92 (Jan 8, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Obviously me, I'm pretty sure I posted about throwing one away?


I only use mine for the moisture meter


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 8, 2016)

I have two collecting dust.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Obviously me, I'm pretty sure I posted about throwing one away?


Good man. No need for it outdo'


----------



## TWS (Jan 8, 2016)

Well I use one every day .


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 8, 2016)

The best part of mine is the light meter, which I really like indoors.


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2016)

Where's a pic of the guerilla girl ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> The best part of mine is the light meter, which I really like indoors.


As in lumens ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I'm glad we got you straightened out.
> Pictures or your lying.....joke.
> TMB-


Will do tomorrow man...big day today 
Beer beer beer


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Where's a pic of the guerilla girl ?


Tomorrow as well man...she prob looks worse than a hooker in the gutter though


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good man. No need for it outdo'


All good lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Well I use one every day .


Indoors!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 9, 2016)

TWS said:


>


That is beautiful man.....


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> As in lumens ?


Moles of light per square meter, cmon man!


----------



## fumble (Jan 9, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> That is beautiful man.....


mmmhmm...Got damn!


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Moles of light per square meter, cmon man!


Par ?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> Par ?


Parkuor


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2016)

Parkay?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2016)

Parakeet


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2016)

parkyerarse...pic update coming shortly


----------



## 757growin (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2016)

Plants have taken off 
Bubblegum just loved all the topping i can see this one will be something special in quality as well im sure


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2016)

Wonder woman 135cm lovely square shape tried to keep the topping to suit square hole shes in
By the way bubblegum is 165cm


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2016)

SR71 looks great for a late starter 
Totally different stem rub smell than the other 2 
120cm
notice a couple branches missing for clones and leaf worm damage


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2016)

Fed 11 litres maxsea to the ww and split one 11 litre container between the SR and the BG


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 9, 2016)

Looking good Ruby. I miss that Wonder Woman. I still need to order some more of those seeds. I would LOVE a WW mama plant in my veg room, I'm sure she would kick ass indoors as well.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 9, 2016)

@ruby fruit thats gonna be a big bitch!


----------



## bict (Jan 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3582141 View attachment 3582142 Plants have taken off
> Bubblegum just loved all the topping i can see this one will be something special in quality as well im sure


That bubblegum is bushy as man. She's loves being abused  (topped)


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 9, 2016)

Mine have absolutely exploded with growth the last ten days, @ruby fruit man my bubblegum is going crazy and I agree it will be something special, my purple ghost of leeroy and my mango tango are all looking like they will deliver the goods!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 9, 2016)

Actually the only plants that aren't looking absolutely stellar are the ghost train haze and 5th element but the 5th looks like she's getting ready to do some serious growing. GTH well to be honest it's a little disappointing, but in saying that I had plants as this stage last year I didn't rate at all and they surprised the hell outta me in flower.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> Looking good Ruby. I miss that Wonder Woman. I still need to order some more of those seeds. I would LOVE a WW mama plant in my veg room, I'm sure she would kick ass indoors as well.


Yeah thanks gboss..as stated before thats my top shelf smoke for the year love the stuff its almost a perfect hybrid to me 
Shes a bit smaller in height than same time as last yr but pretty much same width.
I think she will end up a nice even 6footer and not the monster uncontrolled 9 footer like last season lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Mine have absolutely exploded with growth the last ten days, @ruby fruit man my bubblegum is going crazy and I agree it will be something special, my purple ghost of leeroy and my mango tango are all looking like they will deliver the goods!


The bubblegum if she is quality smoke may get a run in the ground along with mk ultra and a tmb special next season


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2016)

bict said:


> That bubblegum is bushy as man. She's loves being abused  (topped)


Agreed once topped shes ready again within a week 
Done another 5 tops today that may be it now for the year


----------



## bict (Jan 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Agreed once topped shes ready again within a week
> Done another 5 tops today that may be it now for the year


I have two plant just like that, my two bushy ones. Only toped them twice though  should of done more.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2016)

bict said:


> I have two plant just like that, my two bushy ones. Only toped them twice though  should of done more.


Last year i was worried bout topping never done it before but this season i cut loose and went mad topping on 2 of them lol
The bg grew 3x faster than the ww when topped at the same time in fact i hardly noticed it slow at all


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2016)

Im down to my last 1.5 oz of WW....bring on the home stretch


----------



## bict (Jan 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Last year i was worried bout topping never done it before but this season i cut loose and went mad topping on 2 of them lol
> The bg grew 3x faster than the ww when topped at the same time in fact i hardly noticed it slow at all


I think I didn't do it to all of the because I tried on a third one and it stunted its growth alot. Smallest one now.
Just depends on the strain I guess.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 9, 2016)

My first 2 fruits from my abuela's tree that my uncle cloned for me. Some of my favourite moments as a kid were playing at abuelas farm and that tree was at the center of the backyard. I have pruned and tended it 3 years now and everytime I look at it I grin and think about her. The fruit will be sweet and I know she is looking down at my garden. I know abuela woulda taught me to grow good weed lol!
She could throw a handful of seeds anywhere and feed the whole family all season, she was an amazing woman!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> My first 2 fruits from my abuela's tree that my uncle cloned for me. Some of my favourite moments as a kid were playing at abuelas farm and that tree was at the center of the backyard. I have pruned and tended it 3 years now and everytime I look at it I grin and think about her. The fruit will be sweet and I know she is looking down at my garden. I know abuela woulda taught me to grow good weed lol!
> She could throw a handful of seeds anywhere and feed the whole family all season, she was an amazing woman!
> View attachment 3582264 View attachment 3582267


Thats awesome brother


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2016)

Didnt get pics of plot 2 but shes alive and greener than last week shes getting approx 20 litres x3 in a week to boost it along in that 60 litres is 20 litres of liquid ferts...only looking like a 6 oz plant i need to double ots size and quick for the effort ive put in to date to make it worth while.
Need a more regular water once a week is not cutting it in these temps


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Thats awesome brother


The cool part is she brought the seed from spain and it was the very first thing she planted when she came to America.
This tree is the first thing I planted when I bought this house and now my granddaughters will pick fruit from virtually the same tree my grandmother
brought from spain. It probably doesn't mean much to anyone else but to me, but then again it doesn't need to.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Didnt get pics of plot 2 but shes alive and greener than last week shes getting approx 20 litres x3 in a week to boost it along in that 60 litres is 20 litres of liquid ferts...only looking like a 6 oz plant i need to double ots size and quick for the effort ive put in to date to make it worth while.
> Need a more regular water once a week is not cutting it in these temps


Would it be an idea to cover the base of that plot 2 plant with some mulch to keep it as cool as possible which should limit the amount she is drinking? Got any straw bales around? Handfull of hay/straw just around the base...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2016)

What does that fruit taste like @redeyedfrog ? As long as means something to you, all that matters


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What does that fruit taste like @redeyedfrog ? As long as means something to you, all that matters


Its a little sweet a little tart and a little bitter with crunchy seeds kinda looks like red corn, this is what they make grenadine syrup from.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Its a little sweet a little tart and a little bitter with crunchy seeds kinda looks like red corn, this is what they make grenadine syrup from.
> View attachment 3582387


Reckon thats like what we call pomegranate where im from..use to pick the seeds etc out and eat them ..very tasty


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Would it be an idea to cover the base of that plot 2 plant with some mulch to keep it as cool as possible which should limit the amount she is drinking? Got any straw bales around? Handfull of hay/straw just around the base...


Already done brother...short.of putting some shadecloth over the top.only thing i can do is water twice a week not just once...
Ill get a pic next time im out there


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 10, 2016)

Bc


ruby fruit said:


> Already done brother...short.of putting some shadecloth over the top.only thing i can do is water twice a week not just once...
> Ill get a pic next time im out there


Yer gonna get a break in the weather bro,
Rains are coming yer way! Wednesday you should get some rain and a cool change on Saturday for yah dude.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Bc
> 
> Yer gonna get a break in the weather bro,
> Rains are coming yer way! Wednesday you should get some rain and a cool change on Saturday for yah dude.


Yep seen that..shortlived but ill take it.
Those rains may not hit our area tho we always seem on the fringe of any decent rain


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 10, 2016)

At least the temps are dropping over the weekend, that's a good thing for yer girls.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 10, 2016)

I think watering twice a week will make all the difference in the world. She's gonna go well for yah! I reckon dream machine will be a big producer. From what I've read she loves to be topped, heavy indica high, Afghan×Brazilian genetics, I reckon you tie her down since you havnt topped her to get a good yield. I didn't top last year at all but the LST at least doubled my yield by allowing light to the lower branches.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 10, 2016)

Lol I was just thinking bout my green eggs and ham from last year, that was a seriously crazy plant once I tied it down.
Straight outta Dr Suess. She was a good smoke too!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> At least the temps are dropping over the weekend, that's a good thing for yer girls.


For 48 hrs thats it lol but ill take it


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> I think watering twice a week will make all the difference in the world. She's gonna go well for yah! I reckon dream machine will be a big producer. From what I've read she loves to be topped, heavy indica high, Afghan×Brazilian genetics, I reckon you tie her down since you havnt topped her to get a good yield. I didn't top last year at all but the LST at least doubled my yield by allowing light to the lower branches.


Yeah made the mistake of not topping it its in a cage ill just let this finish xmas tree natural style pretty sure its gonna be all bud and no gaps in between in fact the main crown looks gd for 2-3 oz dry and one big mo fo bud but we will see ..its had a drink twice this week already and another tomorrow so 3 drinks (20 litres ) in 8 days ..if it rains as well this week after the feed of maxsea i gave it yest u would think she will ho mad in width


----------



## reza92 (Jan 10, 2016)

Aww yeah things are starting to look good. 

 
WWxBB

 
White rhino


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2016)

reza92 said:


> Aww yeah things are starting to look good.
> 
> View attachment 3582978
> WWxBB
> ...


Ay reza they looking healthy as man nice and bushy


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah made the mistake of not topping it its in a cage ill just let this finish xmas tree natural style pretty sure its gonna be all bud and no gaps in between in fact the main crown looks gd for 2-3 oz dry and one big mo fo bud but we will see ..its had a drink twice this week already and another tomorrow so 3 drinks (20 litres ) in 8 days ..if it rains as well this week after the feed of maxsea i gave it yest u would think she will ho mad in width


60 litres of feed and water this week compared to only one 12 litre drink.once a week the past month


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2016)

Pretty sure with the amount of hairs being thrown by two of the girls they will be flowering proper in a week most
..gotta love this time of year and the stink that comes with it


----------



## reza92 (Jan 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Pretty sure with the amount of hairs being thrown by two of the girls they will be flowering proper in a week most
> ..gotta love this time of year and the stink that comes with it


I've got a few weeks before flowering starts here. I'll be watching you guys though. I'm off the Ganga until harvest time. I wanna get rekt when I have more to smoke.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2016)

reza92 said:


> I've got a few weeks before flowering starts here. I'll be watching you guys though. I'm off the Ganga until harvest time. I wanna get rekt when I have more to smoke.


I think mine flower 2 weeks earlier than normal cos i got shadecloth and razor wire above and around  
Stretch finished last week of jan last yr pretty much looking they going thru stretch now almost


----------



## bict (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm not sure when my ladies will flower, only a few hairs on em. Hopefully not too soon. Want em bigger before the stretch


----------



## reza92 (Jan 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think mine flower 2 weeks earlier than normal cos i got shadecloth and razor wire above and around
> Stretch finished last week of jan last yr pretty much looking they going thru stretch now almost


Your also a bit more south than I am I think. So that helps. I need to start a couple weeks f weeks later next year. As long as I get enough to cover costs and some perso to stash away I'll be happy.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 11, 2016)

reza92 said:


> Your also a bit more south than I am I think. So that helps. I need to start a couple weeks f weeks later next year. As long as I get enough to cover costs and some perso to stash away I'll be happy.


What you need my son is one mother fucka of a hole x2 and 1 lb plants


----------



## reza92 (Jan 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> What you need my son is one mother fucka of a hole x2 and 1 lb plants


Got no where at the moment for a hole that's out of site. Maybe next season.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 11, 2016)

reza92 said:


> Got no where at the moment for a hole that's out of site. Maybe next season.


If u do u will kill it.can only imagine your white rhino in the ground 
Your doing well now


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 11, 2016)

6 days from first pic to next pic on the top of the bubblegum after a full strength feed of maxsea
Effin unreal


----------



## fumble (Jan 11, 2016)

Looking great Ruby  gotta love that Maxsea


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 11, 2016)

fumble said:


> Looking great Ruby  gotta love that Maxsea


I love Maxsea too but unfortunately mine got taken by the old man at the airport because my bags were overweight.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 11, 2016)

Its not all maxsea dont get me wrong...first full strength feed was only last week as the soil pretty much kept everything healthy from day 1
But now at this stage they just need a push along a bit


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 11, 2016)

Thats ok the old man got to use it on the seeds I gave him so it wasn't wasted.
I laugh everytime I think about my dad the ex cop smoking weed. He used to think it turned you into a degenerate junkie, now he's growing and smoking away.


----------



## fumble (Jan 11, 2016)

Sorry you couldnt take it with you REF...but good it went to good use


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Thats ok the old man got to use it on the seeds I gave him so it wasn't wasted.
> I laugh everytime I think about my dad the ex cop smoking weed. He used to think it turned you into a degenerate junkie, now he's growing and smoking away.


You ever ask him how many folks he's jammed up on weed charges and ruined their lives and what does he have to give back to the community ?
I don't think it's funny.
I think to start with he needs to go to a cannabis cup and hit the 1 gram dab table but he needs 2 grams and videoed and he has to go blind folded so he can't look at all the tots and ads there . Lol
I do respect him for protecting the public though.Glad he made it out alive.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> You ever ask him how many folks he's jammed up on weed charges and ruined their lives and what does he have to give back to the community ?
> I don't think it's funny.
> I think to start with he needs to go to a cannabis cup and hit the 1 gram dab table but he needs 2 grams and videoed.


Especially not funny if you've been arrested for weed. Handcuffs and fines suck. Jail too.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

A felony rap really sucks


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

That's the only thing I see good out legalization is that all the folks in jail for weed or existing felonies for weed will be exponged.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 12, 2016)

Gòod morning


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 12, 2016)

The bastards kicked in my door 18 years ago when I was young and dumb and all they found were a few roaches in an ashtray and a paper grocery bag full of wet, fresh trim. I had been broken into the year before about this same time, early October, and ripped off by some "friends" so my freshly harvested, trimmed, dried and bagged weed was nowhere to be found c. They still charged me with trafficking over 8 ounces -- a felony in KY -- because of scales and sandwich baggies. A couple months later, after a night in jail, $2500 cash laid out in bond, $5500 for best lawyer in my two-mule town and my name on 2nd page of paper, I "won" in court on a bad search. All over a fucking plant.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 12, 2016)

It was funny when my lawyer weighed out that dry, crumbly ass trim in court and it only weighed like 90 grams and he made a big production converting it to ounces. I bet it weighed 3 pounds when they confiscated it, but they kept it in an outside metal storage building the hillbillies use for an evidence locker, so it was crumbs lmao.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> You ever ask him how many folks he's jammed up on weed charges and ruined their lives and what does he have to give back to the community ?
> I don't think it's funny.
> I think to start with he needs to go to a cannabis cup and hit the 1 gram dab table but he needs 2 grams and videoed and he has to go blind folded so he can't look at all the tots and ads there . Lol
> I do respect him for protecting the public though.Glad he made it out alive.


Yeah and there was a time black people weren't allowed to do anything white people did, it's called ignorance and propoganda, does it make it right, fuck no!
We are all entitled to be ignorant until we know better, then once we do we are obligated to make change, he is heavily involved in the proposition to make cannabis legal in Florida and I'm proud of him. When I say he thought cannabis made you a degenerate that was in the early 70's and he started smoking it as a undercover and discovered the propoganda was bullshit. He hasn't been a cop since 1978, ran his own business and retired young at 54 he was also special forces and served in Vietnam. You have to understand that most of America thought this about cannabis in the 70's. Either way he's my old man and I'm proud of who he is and what he's done.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> You ever ask him how many folks he's jammed up on weed charges and ruined their lives and what does he have to give back to the community ?
> I don't think it's funny.
> I think to start with he needs to go to a cannabis cup and hit the 1 gram dab table but he needs 2 grams and videoed and he has to go blind folded so he can't look at all the tots and ads there . Lol
> I do respect him for protecting the public though.Glad he made it out alive.


With tots are you referring to the cop tgat was busted filming the guys 5 years old daughter?


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

Tits my son


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 12, 2016)

I can feel this coming....


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 12, 2016)

Just did this up, does it look right to you guys? It's my first go at doing a cage...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 12, 2016)

Nothing wrong with the frog ..i use to use that wire but found it a pain in the arse to work with on big plants so just use the sturdier stronger stuff now...
Same strength wire as this but holes are bigger..this was just to keep the cat out lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 12, 2016)

Lol I thought I'd give her a go, it was pretty easy to do and now I can control the vertical growth a bit...


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 12, 2016)

@ruby fruit it's 38 today so damn hot!
Should I give the girls a drink this morning?
That's over 100 degrees to you guys in US


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 12, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> @ruby fruit it's 38 today so damn hot!
> Should I give the girls a drink this morning?


Those smart pots will need a water daily in those temps dude....its 45 at work today ..fuck


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 12, 2016)

It's 38 and the sun just came up 3 hours ago I am roasting. I'm not doing any more cages. Should I saturate or just give em a drink?


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

Piss on em mate


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> Piss on em mate


I usually listen to you but in this instance I will tell u to piss on yers and let me know what happens.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

Just don't do it after drinking all night. They like monster energy drinks because of the ginseng and carbs


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm downing some b complex so my next piss is full of good stuff lol...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 12, 2016)

My wife pisses on me sometimes..
I think it helps with my attitude in general to life


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 12, 2016)

My grandma used to let me piss on the lemon tree! They like it apparently, weed not so much lol!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> My wife pisses on me sometimes..
> I think it helps with my attitude in general to life


Mine pisses on me because I like it


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 12, 2016)

Piss is actually the shit. This:

*1. Urine as Fertilizer*
Did you know that human urine is chock full of nitrogen? Okay, maybe you did, but you might be wondering why that’s a good thing, and what it has to do with your garden. Well, plants generally need more nitrogen than any other element, as it’s used to synthesize amino acids, enzymes, proteins, and chlorophyll, and some plants suck up far more than others do. Corn, for example, requires much more nitrogen than most other plants, which is why they were generally paired with beans as part of the Native “3 sisters” combination: beans deposit nitrogen into the soil, and thus help corn to thrive.

We’re not talking about beans right now, though: we’re talking about _wee, _which is such a high-quality fertilizer that a single person’s urine would be enough to fertilize up to one tenth of an acre of vegetables for an entire year. If you plan to use pee as a fertilizer for actual plants in your garden, be sure to dilute it in a 20:1 ratio (20 parts water, 1 part pee) and sprinkle it around on the soil around the plants, not the plants themselves.

*2. Soil Enhancer*
As urine isn’t merely rich in nitrogen, but also phosphorous and potassium, it replenishes soil that has had its minerals depleted by over-farming. Get a bunch of friends together and have everyone pee in your garden in late autumn, then put down some layers of vegetable peelings, leaves, and hay as mulch. By springtime, that soil will be loaded with nutrients that will plump up your parsnips and coddle your cabbages.

*3. Compost Accelerator*
The whole point of composting vegetable matter is to break it down so it can be used to fertilize the next generation of plants, but that decomposition takes time.

The uric acid present in urine accelerates compost decomposition, so taking a leak on your compost pile is actually _fantastic_ for breaking it down. Of course, uric acid is most concentrated in your first pee of the day, so if you’re aiming to let loose on the compost, you’ll either have to trudge out there will a full, insistent bladder, or else keep a jar/watering can/bucket in the washroom to collect said liquid gold and then toss it on the compost when you’re a bit less bleary-eyed.

*4. Weed Murderer*
Have you noticed that when dogs urinate on specific patches of grass, that grass tends to die? First it goes yellow (from the acids in the urine), then it dries up as it dies. Guess what? It’s not just un-diluted dog pee that will kill plants: human urine will do the same.

It’s been mentioned that you have to dilute urine like crazy-pants to ensure that it’s safe for the garden, because the acids contained therein will burn and kill your plants if you use it full-strength. You can, however, use that full-strength pee on weeds that you don’t want in your garden.

*5. Fungus Fighter*
Speaking of things you don’t want in your garden… sometimes plants can develop fungal diseases like leaf rot and downy mildew. Remember that uric acid we talked about? It’s also great for eliminating/discouraging those fungi on plants like berry bushes and low trees. You’ll have to dilute it by about 50%, and then use a spray bottle to spritz the watery wee on the affected areas.

_*Note: in both World Wars, soldiers apparently urinated on their own feet to get rid of (or even prevent) athlete’s foot and other foot-fungi that thrived in the damp trench conditions. Whether this was effective or not, I have no idea, but it’s possible that it helped!_

*6. High-Carbon-Soil Balancer*
Most people don’t give much thought to how soil is made, but just like most other substances on the planet, it has to be built. That rich, dark soil that’s so gorgeous for planting was created over time from broken-down plant matter, including sawdust, leaves, branches, and hay. These are dry “brown” materials, high in carbon, that break down very, very slowly, while those that are high in nitrogen are moist “green” materials, such as lawn clippings, vegetable peelings… and urine.

Ideally, you’ll want to have equal portions of brown and green matter so that your compost is well balanced, but those who keep compost heaps generally have a great deal more in the way of lawn clippings and leaves than potato peels and carrot tops. To boost the nitrogen quotient, add un-diluted urine to the heap: it won’t just accelerate the breakdown (as listed in #3), but will help to balance out the nutrient ratios in your future soil.

*7. Animal Deterrent*
If you’ve ever spent any time with a dog, you’ll notice that they like to mark their territory with their urine so all the other neighbourhood dogs know who lives where, and not to disrespect boundaries.

Apparently, the scent of human urine (again, early morning pungent pee) can keep animals such as cats, foxes, and rabbits away from your garden. This hasn’t been tested by anyone I know and could just be hearsay, but it could be worth a try! Do note that this supposedly only works with adult male urine, as it’s full of potent hormones and manliness and such.

*8. Deer Defense*
This is really an extension of #7, but is special enough for its own little section.

If you live in an area that’s frequented by deer, you’ll likely have had some issues with the lovely beasts nibbling greenery from your garden. To keep them out of your lettuce bed, you should apparently fill a spray bottle with your own early morning urine (if you’re a guy—ladies will have to coax a partner or friend to donate instead), and then hose down the nearby trees, a few feet from the ground. Like, the height at which a deer’s nose will smell it easily.

The idea behind this is that deer are frightened of humans, and the strong scent of human presence _should_ be enough to spook them away. If it doesn’t work, call up your local zoo or wildlife centre and ask them for a bag of coyote or wolf poop: that should keep them from venturing too close.

If you do decide to put any of these into practice, do let us know how/if they work for you.

As a side note, if you happen to get caught urinating in your yard after a night of particularly fervent partying, you can use some of these benefits as an excuse for your behaviour.

http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifestyle/8-reasons-why-you-should-pee-your-garden.html


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 12, 2016)

Let me tell you about the deer defense and why I think that's bunk. I can actually piss outside during the deer rut and the next day find the ground torn all to hell by a pissed off buck detecting testosterone in the urine which tells me piss is piss or at least male or female. Deer are curious as fuck anyway.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> @ruby fruit it's 38 today so damn hot!
> Should I give the girls a drink this morning?
> That's over 100 degrees to you guys in US


 Chum change. we rock 110 f for at lest 2-3 months.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Mine pisses on me because I like it


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> Chum change. we rock 110 f for at lest 2-3 months.


Pffft its been over 115 for the last week and over 108 for the last month ...
Im in the desert remember


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

I never knew this. wow


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Pffft its been over 115 for the last week and over 108 for the last month ...
> Im in the desert remember



now your talking


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2016)

haha I saw that 110 and was about to go pfffhhhhh thats fucking childs play, then ruby did it for me. I was working in India about 7 yrs back and it was 52 during summer months, fun shit, NOT. shut down alot during the days just to cool off and drink water like fish.


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

its a 5 degree diff fish bouy !


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

when I was in las vegas it was 120 F we used to sit by the pool a drink beer like a pickled aussie in the middle of winter. lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> haha I saw that 110 and was about to go pfffhhhhh thats fucking childs play, then ruby did it for me. I was working in India about 7 yrs back and it was 52 during summer months, fun shit, NOT. shut down alot during the days just to cool off and drink water like fish.



you just keep wiping the sweat from your brow in your 80 degree weather.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 12, 2016)

Raw heat here but i bet vnskr gets massive spikes in humidity...fuck that


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Raw heat here but i bet vnskr gets massive spikes in humidity...fuck that


There are parts of VN that are so hot & humid they defy description....seriously


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Raw heat here but i bet vnskr gets massive spikes in humidity...fuck that


stays in the 80-100% range here as I am coastal and in a warm area, but at least its not "jungle humid" here as JJ knows about


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2016)

TWS said:


> you just keep wiping the sweat from your brow in your 80 degree weather.


its 95 here without the heat index and its cool now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 12, 2016)

weather is saying 41% humidity but they are full of shit. most forecasts I see these days are copy/paste accd to the season


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> stays in the 80-100% range here as I am coastal and in a warm area, but at least its not "jungle humid" here as JJ knows about


people think I'm kidding when I tell them the jungle heat & humidity was the biggest enemy in VN, & we were having firefights every week....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2016)

Yep thats fkn tough man. Have seen how dense it can get here. A lot of pure adrenaline I imagine


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep thats fkn tough man. Have seen how dense it can get here. A lot of pure adrenaline I imagine


This song reminds me of almost every firefight I lived thru in VN.....


----------



## bict (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey ruby,
Your girls flowering a little early? I think mine might be. 


Quite a few hairs popping up, more on some plants then others. 

And now we're having a thunder storm haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> people think I'm kidding when I tell them the jungle heat & humidity was the biggest enemy in VN, & we were having firefights every week....


I believe you 100%


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This song reminds me of almost every firefight I lived thru in VN.....


This was a sing you gave to me jj..i play it regularly since u put me onto it .
Thanks for that


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> people think I'm kidding when I tell them the jungle heat & humidity was the biggest enemy in VN, & we were having firefights every week....


I dont doubt the conditions humidity etc bugs n mozzies etc would have made some weaker souls break cover


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

bict said:


> Hey ruby,
> Your girls flowering a little early? I think mine might be.
> View attachment 3584913
> 
> ...


Looking gd man...yeah i got 2 plants throwing hairs and the other one not yet but i know that will finish last.
My bubblegum is going mad with hairs and she will flower and finish quick.
Possibly 8 weeks id say...cant wait
My wonder woman went 10 weeks last year but could have gone another week easy


----------



## bict (Jan 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Looking gd man...yeah i got 2 plants throwing hairs and the other one not yet but i know that will finish last.
> My bubblegum is going mad with hairs and she will flower and finish quick.
> Possibly 8 weeks id say...cant wait
> My wonder woman went 10 weeks last year but could have gone another week easy


I would of liked to get a couple more feet in height but meh. Looking forward to them finishing. 

You watching the 20\20? Not looking good for Tas against Sa.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> This song reminds me of almost every firefight I lived thru in VN.....


cool tunes. my mom and pop gave me the gift of loving music of all ages, types and this would have been in their record collection I am quite sure. 4 yrs before I was born so would have been playing....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

bict said:


> I would of liked to get a couple more feet in height but meh. Looking forward to them finishing.
> 
> You watching the 20\20? Not looking good for Tas against Sa.


Sure am ....wild thing tait has lost his zing i think
Lets see wat he does in overs 3 and 4


----------



## bict (Jan 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Sure am ....wild thing tait has lost his zing i think
> Lets see wat he does in overs 3 and 4


Close game bud, I got to go to work  won't see the end. Tait is a beast though.


----------



## bict (Jan 13, 2016)

YES TAIT! Bye bye Hodge  even if we lose what a game. Bowling has been fantastic from both teams.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

bict said:


> YES TAIT! Bye bye Hodge  even if we lose what a game. Bowling has been fantastic from both teams.


Wat a fuckin finish !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bict (Jan 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wat a fuckin finish !!!!!!!!!


So gutted  fucking 6 first time in 20/20


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

Dream machine starting to come good again


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

Holidays coming up more time to get things ready for flowering u ripper..
Have a gd day ya all


----------



## TWS (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 14, 2016)

TWS said:


>


That dude is a straight up ganjaprenuer, tengo mucho y respeto
TOO $HORT!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> That dude is a straight up ganjaprenuer, tengo mucho y respeto
> TOO $HORT!


funny how the lyrics just come right back


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 14, 2016)

back home for holidays 
put 2 nets over the bubblegum and wonder woman to scrog them down a bit and decrease height gave a gd water and also a foliar feed to help with the stress of bending etc..broke of one main top on the WW and a small one of BG I can live with that although the main one on the WW kinda gave me a sick feeling for a whole 30 secs ...
will update with pics of nets in place later got one final pic of plants standing up prior to net going on will post that soon BG hit 170 cm before bending down and WW 140cm before spreading like a hooker bending over to pick up a ciggy butt of the pavement...the sr71 is looking gd glad I can see one or two hairs showing sex or id guess it was a male due to lanky height,am watching this carefully at the moment.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2016)

I just saw this on high times. Good info 

*Top 10 Strains for Great Sex*
BY SOPHIE SAINT THOMAS · MON DEC 28, 2015

An alluring list of buds for bedtime.

SKYWALKER
This _indica-_dominant hybrid is the love child of Blueberry and Mazar. It’s a relaxing medicine, as excellent at kocking out PTSD as it is at encouraging analingus.

VOODOO
This _sativa _is magic indeed! It’s long-lasting and stress-relieving—just the ticket to calm your nerves and keep you energized for your next friendly threesome.

BLUE CHEESE
This _indica_ cross has a funky name and smell. A fabulous painkiller, it will let you try some funky stuff without the “ouch” (i.e., butt sex).

ASIAN FANTASY
A rare _sativa _with an uplifting, euphoric effect, it’s the perfect vacation-sex weed. This one will keep you hopping (and humping) like the energizer bunny.

SKUNK #1
The big, bad godfather hybrid that led to a zillion Skunk crosses. The cottonmouth is severe, so avoid oral. Smoke it before good old-fashioned P-in-V sex, ideal for a movie night in.

GOO
With a name like Goo, expect to get messy. This 80 percent _indica_ provides heavy calming effects without losing the cerebral high. Use that brainpower for an oral-sex marathon.

GRAND DADDY PURPLE
My first time smoking this strain, I was in bed with a lover who was thinking about leaving New York. All I could manage was: “I want to move next door to this weed.” Bring this _indica_ home and put a ring on it!

FLO
This hybrid will make you super-sexy and also provide great cerebral clarity. I recommend Flo for one-night stands, so make sure to wrap it before you tap it.

ULTIMATE TRAINWRECK
This _sativa_ provides an orgasmic body buzz that will addle you in the most delightful way possible. Smoke it with someone you love. The ultimate makeup-sex weed!

SOUR DREAM
The offspring of Blue Dream and Sour Diesel, this _sativa_-dominant hybrid will ease your social anxieties but keep you up all night. Roll a few joints for the next sex party you attend.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just saw this on high times. Good info
> 
> *Top 10 Strains for Great Sex*
> BY SOPHIE SAINT THOMAS · MON DEC 28, 2015
> ...


Great read..plus ive always wanted to grow out skywalker and blue cheese...
Sex life is great tho...im an indica man i guess i take my time rather than going wham bam hard lol


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Great read..plus ive always wanted to grow out skywalker and blue cheese...
> Sex life is great tho...im an indica man i guess i take my time rather than going wham bam hard lol


So 2 min and 24 seconds is taking your time? Get some of that skywalker bro lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 15, 2016)

Princess Lea prefered Darth over his son.she was dipping


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 15, 2016)

Fuckiing spider mites!!!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 15, 2016)

So I hit em with some malathon and eucalyptus oil,only one has visible spider mites but they all got a dose, I'll hit em with the eco oil tomorrow, followed by mavrik three days later, I'll also use my sprayer with plain water and a drop of soap and wash the leaves individually before I nuke them cuz I've noticed they get knocked off with a good spray. Those fuckers are gonna die!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> So I hit em with some malathon and eucalyptus oil,only one has visible spider mites but they all got a dose, I'll hit em with the eco oil tomorrow, followed by mavrik three days later, I'll also use my sprayer with plain water and a drop of soap and wash the leaves individually before I nuke them cuz I've noticed they get knocked off with a good spray. Those fuckers are gonna die!


spider mites hate chili. i suffocate them with a good spray of tabasco and water


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm glad it's now as opposed to in flower now those bastrds have my full attention. 
This is war!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> I'm glad it's now as opposed to in flower now those bastrds have my full attention.
> This is war!


Ive been checking all of mine constantly and have flown clean so far. I have had some pm in the garden on some of the sour fruits and also in the back on some zuchinni, but either a good spray of lemon juice and/or milk mixed with agua and that was quickly under control. I am letting it dry out more this year and pots have better drainage; also I only water enough to wet the pot, not watering until drainage. Anyway they have stayed the f away thankfully, though always vigilant


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah this is the first season dealing with them so I've only been spraying sporadically as I didn't think they'd get me,
Lol wrong again. 
Thank Christ I love to read and study because I would not know what it was and wouldn't have figured it out until I saw webs. 
But the tell tell white micro-spots on the leaves and mottling gave it away.


----------



## TWS (Jan 15, 2016)

Ahhh, your done .goose cooked , Turkey baked, pie done, over


----------



## TWS (Jan 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ive been checking all of mine constantly and have flown clean so far. I have had some pm in the garden on some of the sour fruits and also in the back on some zuchinni, but either a good spray of lemon juice and/or milk mixed with agua and that was quickly under control. I am letting it dry out more this year and pots have better drainage; also I only water enough to wet the pot, not watering until drainage. Anyway they have stayed the f away thankfully, though always vigilant


You have pm because of your squashessssss


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ahhh, your done .goose cooked , Turkey baked, pie done, over


No I'm not


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> You have pm because of your squashessssss


Thats what the milk was for.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 16, 2016)

@TWS suck my midget but thick cock


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 16, 2016)

I broke one main top off the ww and one smaller top off the BG...but got them kinda aussie scrogged with a trailer net


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats what the milk was for.....


and just to clarify, only the squash, zuchini, 1 sour mango tree, & 1 chili is all that got pm, none of the weed


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> and just to clarify, only the squash, zuchini, 1 sour mango tree, & 1 chili is all that got pm, none of the weed


Man it's hard to keep that shit away in the rainforest conditions in southeastern Asia.
So the milk trick works eh? I thought it was
Another one of those crazy myths that perpetuates on growing forums lol. .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Man it's hard to keep that shit away in the rainforest conditions in southeastern Asia.
> So the milk trick works eh? I thought it was
> Another one of those crazy myths that perpetuates on growing forums lol. .


changes the ph of the leaf surface . same with lemon juice


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 16, 2016)

Yeah we used to used watered down vinegar and isopropyl wtf for the iso on the peaches and nectarines. Some of those old remedies seem to really work. Funny story we'd go swimming in the river and she had a plastic squirt bottle that had a long skinny spout and she'd use the same mix to wash out our ears after we got back lol. Strangest smell lol! But we never got ear infections.


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 16, 2016)

Looking great man


----------



## fumble (Jan 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> and just to clarify, only the squash, zuchini, 1 sour mango tree, & 1 chili is all that got pm, none of the weed


I just painted with milk on a plant yesterday for PM. Works wonders


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2016)

fumble said:


> I just painted with milk on a plant yesterday for PM. Works wonders


Yeah my mother in law looked at me a little strange when I grabbed a box of kids milk and put it into my spray bottle, but this morning zero pm . And I guess the reason (or 1 of them anyway) that mites arent present is because of the neem cake pellets mixed into the soil @redeyedfrog


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2016)

http://buildasoil.com/blogs/news/14145773-clackamascootss-effective-spider-mite-and-pest-spray-without-neem


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 16, 2016)

Its been to hot to spray where i am the last 4 weeks but im determined to give them a spray of eco oil this week before flower starts proper


----------



## fumble (Jan 16, 2016)

Great info @Vnsmkr ...thanks


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 18, 2016)

She's looking like a 2 pounder strayer mate.... lol. you big ole koala you.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> She's looking like a 2 pounder strayer mate.... lol. you big ole koala you.


Lol been a tough week hence not much riu action from me this week but as stated b4 others have it worse 
Keep it green


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3588711


Fucking stellar mate!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol been a tough week hence not much riu action from me this week but as stated b4 others have it worse
> Keep it green


Seen some people in India, Cambodia, & plenty of spots throughout West Africa that I promise have it worse, created a permanent memory and a different train of thought. I preach this to my wife on the regular and sometimes makes me shed a tear. But in saying that we all got our struggles mate so understood, keep it as positive as possible I find, some days easier said than done, weed helps ALOT


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> She's looking like a 2 pounder strayer mate.... lol. you big ole koala you.


Im happy with 1 lb all up when it comes to yield im pretty sure the bubblegum may be my top shelf this year i really hope it finishes as well as its grown all season.
I know what to expect from the WW so even just a 10oz would do me as its definitely smaller in height than last year this pheno...as far as the SR71 is going even just 5 oz id be happy with i need 2 oz for someone special to me that needs help with ptsd etc


----------



## reza92 (Jan 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im happy with 1 lb all up when it comes to yield im pretty sure the bubblegum may be my top shelf this year i really hope it finishes as well as its grown all season.
> I know what to expect from the WW so even just a 10oz would do me as its definitely smaller in height than last year this pheno...as far as the SR71 is going even just 5 oz id be happy with i need 2 oz for someone special to me that needs help with ptsd etc


Yeah I'd be happy with a pound as well.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey rubes, chin up bro I still got that bottle waiting for yah! Ain't gonna crack it till ya come down man!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im happy with 1 lb all up when it comes to yield im pretty sure the bubblegum may be my top shelf this year i really hope it finishes as well as its grown all season.
> I know what to expect from the WW so even just a 10oz would do me as its definitely smaller in height than last year this pheno...as far as the SR71 is going even just 5 oz id be happy with i need 2 oz for someone special to me that needs help with ptsd etc


Then prepare to be ecstatic dude, you'll go way over a lb with your gals this year. 
You are not even in flower yet so I think yer underestimating by a lot lol.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 19, 2016)

Transplanted the ghost of leery yesterday to a 20 gal fabric pot, even though I thought I may have hurt her she took the punishment well, she is going to be special, it's still purple and growing like crazy. Took a clone off the bubblegum (broken branch) and she's soaking in root stimulator atm, I don't have a lot of experience in cloning only got it right once but we will see.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 19, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Transplanted the ghost of leery yesterday to a 20 gal fabric pot, even though I thought I may have hurt her she took the punishment well, she is going to be special, it's still purple and growing like crazy. Took a clone off the bubblegum (broken branch) and she's soaking in root stimulator atm, I don't have a lot of experience in cloning only got it right once but we will see.


I'm thinking an easy cloner is going to be in my bag coming back from the US.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 19, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Hey rubes, chin up bro I still got that bottle waiting for yah! Ain't gonna crack it till ya come down man! View attachment 3589174


Ill hold you to that


----------



## fumble (Jan 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'm thinking an easy cloner is going to be in my bag coming back from the US.


or you could make your own cloner...hella easy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 19, 2016)

fumble said:


> or you could make your own cloner...hella easy


I know but I dont want to adjust. I just wanna plug it in and go


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 20, 2016)

Tied the girls down, well as many as were ready for me to bend twist and stress lol!
I taught myself to this last year and It definitely increased my yield by a mile,
I know it's LST but I didn't know that then lol. I love how the whole canopy opens and allows light to hit what would become puny popcorn buds, plus it keeps my gals below the fence line. Will probably always use this, even if the technique changes slightly. I'm definitely better at it this year, it's kinda cool that I just kinda know where to tie and how much, last year I just tied every branch lol! Much tidier and easier.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Tied the girls down, well as many as were ready for me to bend twist and stress lol!
> I taught myself to this last year and It definitely increased my yield by a mile,
> I know it's LST but I didn't know that then lol. I love how the whole canopy opens and allows light to hit what would become puny popcorn buds, plus it keeps my gals below the fence line. Will probably always use this, even if the technique changes slightly. I'm definitely better at it this year, it's kinda cool that I just kinda know where to tie and how much, last year I just tied every branch lol! Much tidier and easier. View attachment 3589603View attachment 3589604View attachment 3589605View attachment 3589606View attachment 3589607View attachment 3589603View attachment 3589604View attachment 3589605View attachment 3589606View attachment 3589607


lkn good mate


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Tied the girls down, well as many as were ready for me to bend twist and stress lol!
> I taught myself to this last year and It definitely increased my yield by a mile,
> I know it's LST but I didn't know that then lol. I love how the whole canopy opens and allows light to hit what would become puny popcorn buds, plus it keeps my gals below the fence line. Will probably always use this, even if the technique changes slightly. I'm definitely better at it this year, it's kinda cool that I just kinda know where to tie and how much, last year I just tied every branch lol! Much tidier and easier. View attachment 3589603View attachment 3589604View attachment 3589605View attachment 3589606View attachment 3589607View attachment 3589603View attachment 3589604View attachment 3589605View attachment 3589606View attachment 3589607



molester. lol
are you flowering yet ?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> molester. lol
> are you flowering yet ?


Throwing hairs like crazy, it's just coming on now exactly the same as last year almost to the day. It's starting to stink at dusk and early morning 530 Am is awesome! We are definitely in flower. How bout you @ruby fruit ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2016)

I miss that smell after harvest. you probably still have the stretch to go ? are you still topping ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2016)

how come your pots look so dry ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I know but I dont want to adjust. I just wanna plug it in and go


 rock wool and a heat mat. that's all I use.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> I miss that smell after harvest. you probably still have the stretch to go ? are you still topping ?


Nope stopped 2 weeks ago!


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> rock wool and a heat mat. that's all I use.


Please explain in more detail this sorcery you speak of sir?


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 20, 2016)

Spider mites hate me lol!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> I miss that smell after harvest. you probably still have the stretch to go ? are you still topping ?


http://rollitup.org/t/australia-to-export-medicinal-marijuana.871622/#post-12252840
Here you go @TWS someone might be asking to be fucked with.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 20, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> Throwing hairs like crazy, it's just coming on now exactly the same as last year almost to the day. It's starting to stink at dusk and early morning 530 Am is awesome! We are definitely in flower. How bout you @ruby fruit ?


Pretty much so 
Stretch after hairs or stretch while hairs are thrown ...how does it go


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 20, 2016)

I stopped topping the day i put the net on them


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm in stretch now and if it's like last year I still got a ways to go. Love this time of year. 
March comes and they almost change overnight.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah i had stretch pretty much australia day week..jan 26
Everything seems a week early this year 
Not as big i digress but healthy as can be do far..touchwood


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 20, 2016)

I went to the hydro shop to buy a smart pot for my ghost of leeroy, 20 dollars for the pot which is reasonable, I needed some soil because I ran outta my own mix, they carry one brand canna pro 50 dollars a bag, that is such a ripoff but I bought it anyways. 
It looks great very premium feel but about 40% percent coco, real fluffy and full of perlite. Now I know why I make my own soil up, regardless I think my soil is better anyways because it's mine lol and it ain't 50 bucks per 50 litres ffs.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2016)

50 dollars a bag, what the fuck. The local promix I buy comes to = 35000 Vietnamese Dong equals 2.256514 Australian Dollar per bag.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2016)

redeyedfrog said:


> I went to the hydro shop to buy a smart pot for my ghost of leeroy, 20 dollars for the pot which is reasonable, I needed some soil because I ran outta my own mix, they carry one brand canna pro 50 dollars a bag, that is such a ripoff but I bought it anyways.
> It looks great very premium feel but about 40% percent coco, real fluffy and full of perlite. Now I know why I make my own soil up, regardless I think my soil is better anyways because it's mine lol and it ain't 50 bucks per 50 litres ffs.


We must be in wrong business.....though I couldnt manage myself to fuck someone like that


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 20, 2016)

still hanging around I am


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 20, 2016)

I think with the last couple weeks personal issues my plants have taken a back seat and feel a bit left out ...im determined to give them every bit of attention they need so I finish with A grade quality for my own use


----------



## TWS (Jan 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> We must be in wrong business.....though I couldnt manage myself to fuck someone like that


 I have paid 50 bucks for a lot of fucks ? That's cheap. lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Pretty much so
> Stretch after hairs or stretch while hairs are thrown ...how does it go


 all of the above


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> all of the above


yeah was thinking today they look like they trying to stretch now I guess


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> I have paid 50 bucks for a lot of fucks ? That's cheap. lol


50 bucks would get you a nights worth anyhow


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> I have paid 50 bucks for a lot of fucks ? That's cheap. lol


How much is a bag of similar soil there?


----------



## TWS (Jan 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 50 bucks would get you a nights worth anyhow


I have you on my vacation agenda all so..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2016)

I keep going into the tent and fondling these sticky bitches I have tied from the roof. Can't help myself


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2016)

Smells like 2 skunks fucking with hints of limeade


----------



## TWS (Jan 21, 2016)

14 - 17 bucks for a 2.5 cubic feet bag of roots organic or happy frog.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> 14 - 17 bucks for a 2.5 cubic feet bag of roots organic or happy frog.


Yeah so about 3 times the cost from Aus to there. Just reminded me when I spent a month in Perth and was staying in Fremantle in a hotel where the breakfast was 25 Aus dollars, fkn mental prices, so I'm not surprised I guess


----------



## TWS (Jan 21, 2016)

How many Dong is that ? lol Chinesse new year coming up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2016)

basically 550,000 vietnam dong = 25 us dollars


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes its just a few more weeks before the pandemonium begins


----------



## TWS (Jan 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> basically 550,000 vietnam dong = 25 us dollars



That's a lot of Dong. lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes its just a few more weeks before the pandemonium begins



I love firecrackers and Asian hookers.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's a lot of Dong. lol


yeah but notes are 5k,10k, 50k, 20k, 100k, 200k, 500k so its easy.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> I love firecrackers and Asian hookers.


9 days of binge drinking is how they do it here. Its usually a minimal 5 days where everything is shut. Those hookers gotta eat too and they are in one of the oldest businesses in the world. I'll give em daps


----------



## TWS (Jan 21, 2016)

sounds like a good time of the year to visit.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah so about 3 times the cost from Aus to there. Just reminded me when I spent a month in Perth and was staying in Fremantle in a hotel where the breakfast was 25 Aus dollars, fkn mental prices, so I'm not surprised I guess


$7 a pint here is prob cheap.. I go to the city now and then and get slugged $10-12 a pint o beer from some leso teeth grinding horny skimpy topped she he..paying for her personalities I guess kinda like tipping 3 ppl


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 21, 2016)

Net shots of the bubblegum and ww,bubblegum is darker green ....


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 21, 2016)

I felt pretty well fucked but thems the prices, 
I'm going to a nursery next time.


----------



## noysy (Jan 21, 2016)

Heres my outside girl ready for flower


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 21, 2016)

noysy said:


> Heres my outside girl ready for flower
> View attachment 3590293


Looks nice n healthy love the leaf structure


----------



## noysy (Jan 21, 2016)

That pics 2 or 3 weeks old. Shes a beauty, unfortunately i dont know which strain she is other than she came from midweeksong. I accidentally water damaged the label that was for that seed.

Anyhow cant wait untill she hits flower, should yield well


----------



## noysy (Jan 21, 2016)

Heres a new pic. Bad photo with no flash, but you get the idea


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 21, 2016)

I thought you would appreciate this quote, I do, "fuck average, you can have that". Man this stuff drying smells divine!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I thought you would appreciate this quote, I do, "fuck average, you can have that". Man this stuff drying smells divine!!!


I can almost smell it from here ..guerrilla grow got a quarter inch of rain..you beuty no visits for a week now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I can almost smell it from here ..guerrilla grow got a quarter inch of rain..you beuty no visits for a week now


tester tastes like I'm vaping candy. oh my fuck! i am in love again


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 22, 2016)

Gd rainfall lately 
Starting to get a nice hedge shape going


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 22, 2016)

SR71 @redeyedfrog if you end up growing one of these out its gonna have to be in a 30 gallon pot minimum a 15 gal that i have it in doesnt cut shes a plant that screams for a ground hole or 100 gallon fabric pot


----------



## TWS (Jan 23, 2016)

GO CHAD ! Second place behind Dungey ,lap 9 of 20 . Go Chad !


----------



## TWS (Jan 23, 2016)

2nd place again . That's all right he's in the points hunt .


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2016)

Maxsea feed today 
Gd rains for 2 days prior
Need to spray for mites spotted some underleaf eggs today
Woopyfucken do life deals shit sometimes


----------



## doublejj (Jan 24, 2016)

No excuses.....


----------



## doubletake (Jan 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> still hanging around I am
> View attachment 3590263


Beast mode


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)

I was at this show . 1983 Glen Helen pavillion San Bernardino . 14 years old and frying my ass off.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 25, 2016)

Bit slack on the update side of things so heres goes...
Things are happening right now stretch is in progress


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 25, 2016)

Gd spray for mites today as well


----------



## TWS (Jan 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3593411 View attachment 3593412 View attachment 3593413 Bit slack on the update side of things so heres goes...
> Things are happening right now stretch is in progress


Looking marvelous crikey.


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 25, 2016)

Beautiful Ruby  any pepper plants to show off?? I just finished clearing room in the basement for my new 4 foot hydro farm t5 fixture  going to use it to start all my veggies this year! Got a large chunk of land to grow on this year, along with two dugouts I'll be irrigating, with solar power!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 25, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Beautiful Ruby  any pepper plants to show off?? I just finished clearing room in the basement for my new 4 foot hydro farm t5 fixture  going to use it to start all my veggies this year! Got a large chunk of land to grow on this year, along with two dugouts I'll be irrigating, with solar power!


Man u got gd plans for vegies and ur grow this year mate....yep i got some huge pepper plants right now ill get some photos later today for you


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Man u got gd plans for vegies and ur grow this year mate....yep i got some huge pepper plants right now ill get some photos later today for you


@mushroom head some fine strains booming this year


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 26, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Beautiful Ruby  any pepper plants to show off?? I just finished clearing room in the basement for my new 4 foot hydro farm t5 fixture  going to use it to start all my veggies this year! Got a large chunk of land to grow on this year, along with two dugouts I'll be irrigating, with solar power!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 26, 2016)

@mushroom head started these ones under T5s veg spectrum butch Ts and 7 pods


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 26, 2016)

Just... wow! I'm impressed. Those are some big pepper plants!!! Hard to get them that big where I live, very short season. I always have to finish my peppers in a hoop house. I have big plans this year though. Might even build a greenhouse. 

I need to grow more super hots! You enjoy the butch Ts and 7 pods?


----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2016)

This is all I know about peppers


----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## BcDigger (Jan 26, 2016)

Happy Australia Day


----------



## TWS (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 26, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Just... wow! I'm impressed. Those are some big pepper plants!!! Hard to get them that big where I live, very short season. I always have to finish my peppers in a hoop house. I have big plans this year though. Might even build a greenhouse.
> 
> I need to grow more super hots! You enjoy the butch Ts and 7 pods?


I love those 2 strains butch ts make awesome sauces and the 7pods go great to make with mango sauce and use to pickle seafood


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

Some Huckleberry


----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Some Huckleberry


Nothing wrong with being confident.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

oh no......


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

*ruby fruitWell-Known Member*
ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT MY LIFE IS PRETTY PLAIN
I LIKE WATCHIN THE PUDDLES GATHER RAIN
AND ALL I CAN DO IS JUST POUR SOME TEA FOR TWO
AND SPEAK MY POINT OF VIEW BUT ITTS NOT SANE,


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

tws..huckleberry looks like shes gonna be hard nuggets man well done !! finished before your next venture mate or ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

-if anyone thinks drink and depression goes together fuck they need their head looked at..like me


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> tws..huckleberry looks like shes gonna be hard nuggets man well done !! finished before your next venture mate or ?


 I will just barely be able to harvest and reset the room before I have to go back up. They boy will take it from there.


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> *ruby fruitWell-Known Member*
> ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT MY LIFE IS PRETTY PLAIN
> I LIKE WATCHIN THE PUDDLES GATHER RAIN
> AND ALL I CAN DO IS JUST POUR SOME TEA FOR TWO
> AND SPEAK MY POINT OF VIEW BUT ITTS NOT SANE,


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> -if anyone thinks drink and depression goes together fuck they need their head looked at..like me


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I love those 2 strains butch ts make awesome sauces and the 7pods go great to make with mango sauce and use to pickle seafood


Hmm I've always wanted to make a sauce with mango in it. I still need to get your sauce recipe! You said it was posted on here? Do you ever make spicy jams? I make a killer raspberry mango habanero jam!! And strawberry habanero jam is one of my favorites as well.


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2016)

I loved that Huckleberry I got at last Dec bbq! effing amazing crystal output


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

Dream machine has picked up a lot at plot 2 yellowing of leaves is gone and shes starting to look like a half pounder.I would say there will be no gaps between buds in flower she is gonna be branch to branch all head which tells me it should yield a half minimum 
Photos crap but you get the idea


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

WW looks great but the bubblegum looks even better really looking forward to s nice smoke of that one.
Got a nice 3mx1.7m hedge with those 2 plants 
Smaller than last yr the WW is but im ok with that,then again it may surprise me.
SR71 has only been topped once late i havnt done that the justice it deserves but thanks to @treemansbuds i have enough seeds to use for years so she will get a spot she deserves eventually.
Its a funny pheno this one doesnt really have obvious signs shes a true fem (only my opinion) shes a bit lanky but i would expect that in a 15gal,keeping a close eye on this one shes not flowering yet.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

Sr71 some fan leaves hard to tell but way bigger than my hand
No balls but no real obvious stand out fem hairs either after originally seeing one or two early in in growth....on watch with this one


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

Heres some shots of the sr71 which as you can see is why im getting confused
Can see a hair in only a couple areas of the plant @nuggs @treemansbuds


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> *ruby fruitWell-Known Member*
> ALL I CAN SAY IS THAT MY LIFE IS PRETTY PLAIN
> I LIKE WATCHIN THE PUDDLES GATHER RAIN
> AND ALL I CAN DO IS JUST POUR SOME TEA FOR TWO
> AND SPEAK MY POINT OF VIEW BUT ITTS NOT SANE,


Ruby have you heard the ripped away version of no rain? It's like a completely different song.


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3595473 View attachment 3595474 View attachment 3595475 View attachment 3595473 View attachment 3595474Heres some shots of the sr71 which as you can see is why im getting confused
> Can see a hair in only a couple areas of the plant @nuggs @treemansbuds


Looks like a girl to me


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Ruby have you heard the ripped away version of no rain? It's like a completely different song.


I havnt bc...wanna post it mate ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Looks like a girl to me


Same here. Still think she's a girl! All of them look fukn nice Ruby!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Looks like a girl to me


I think the same but its confusing for me cos theres maybe 2 female hairs i can notice on the whole plant i would have thought by now they would be all over making it obvious


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Same here. Still think she's a girl! All of them look fukn nice Ruby!


Thanks mate...im enjoying this time of year i like the fact there is no where near the same stink as the same time last year so im guessing my strawberry blue was the culprit last yr with the pre flower stink
Bubblegum took its place this year


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

Whos in the superbowl feb 7 ? And if any american friends think they can give me the winner and margin let me know ill throw $100 on it


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I havnt bc...wanna post it mate ?


I can't, I just got to camp and YouTube is locked out. And when I've tried to find it on YouTube before they don't allow it to play in Canada. But it's off of the album nico in remembrance.


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 27, 2016)

Is there a way to upload mp3 from my SD cause I have it in my Playlist


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> I can't, I just got to camp and YouTube is locked out. And when I've tried to find it on YouTube before they don't allow it to play in Canada. But it's off of the album nico in remembrance.


No worries ill find it and post here cheers bc..dont work to hard friend


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm starting day shift tomorrow for the first time since September. Should be interesting


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Whos in the superbowl feb 7 ? And if any american friends think they can give me the winner and margin let me know ill throw $100 on it


Denver and Carolina panthers, panthers by 14 or 17 points . A ass whoppin I would presume .


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Denver and Carolina panthers, panthers by 14 or 17 points . A ass whoppin I would presume .


Thanks mate i may be able to get good odds on 14 plus for panthers will get it on next week and post a pic of the ticket prior


----------



## fumble (Jan 28, 2016)

V:-D nsmkr said:


> Same here. Still think she's a girl! All of them look fukn nice Ruby!


I concur.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Whos in the superbowl feb 7 ? And if any american friends think they can give me the winner and margin let me know ill throw $100 on it





TWS said:


> Denver and Carolina panthers, panthers by 14 or 17 points . A ass whoppin I would presume .


The betting line opened up at Panthers -4.5 and the betting line has moved to -5.5 (All the betting money is on the Panthers so far) and the over/under is 45.5. I like the Panthers and the over in that game, unless El Nino shows up. They say February is the most active month for El Nino (Superbowl is Feb 7th).
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 28, 2016)

Never had to deal with white flies before..why is it something different each season 
Sprayed once this week but when back home am gonna have to find a break in the weather to spray 2 or 3 times in a week


----------



## TWS (Jan 28, 2016)

Spinosad works great and is not an oil so you can spray in morning or night when not so hot . You need to do it twice a week until controlled


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Spinosad works great and is not an oil so you can spray in morning or night when not so hot . You need to do it twice a week until controlled


I sprayed this week but now away not going to be able to spray again till im back mon or tues then im going in hard and will show the wife how to do it when im away


----------



## fumble (Jan 28, 2016)

I have nightmares of those little bastards. ..


----------



## BcDigger (Jan 28, 2016)

I remember my uncle had whitefly indoors a long time ago and it was a battle! I could be mistaken but I thought he finally used avid to take care of em.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 28, 2016)

Its usually just two spotted spider mites if anything but this is the first time ive EVER come across whiteflies on a grow...
Im putting that down to one of the most humid january summers we have had here.
Im glad i sprayed before i left but now im hanging to get home to hit them with twice weekly sprays till they are dealt with pain in the arse flowering is just beginning but i know from eggs and any that flew when the plants were shaken that its not a plague and im gonna keep it that way.
Funny thing is they are concentrating mainly on the WW and not the bubblegum even tho the plants are touching


----------



## TWS (Jan 28, 2016)

fumble said:


> I have nightmares of those little bastards. ..


What did you fight them with miss fumble.


----------



## TWS (Jan 28, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> I remember my uncle had whitefly indoors a long time ago and it was a battle! I could be mistaken but I thought he finally used avid to take care of em.


I got them outside this year and only controlled them . Of course brought them inside because of drying. Had them in my big grow room but got rid of them in about 4 sprays of spinosad.i noticed they were in the grass when I mowed it. Have to spray grass this year.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> I got them outside this year and only controlled them . Of course brought them inside because of drying. Had them in my big grow room but got rid of them in about 4 sprays of spinosad.i noticed they were in the grass when I mowed it. Have to spray grass this year.


The only thing different around my grow is the neighbours cut down their palm tree that was half dead ? About 3m from the plants ..surely not


----------



## fumble (Jan 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> What did you fight them with miss fumble.


It was my first year growing, i tried just about everything and nothing worked. I lost my Green Ribbon to them. And like your WW @ruby fruit , they were only on the GR and not my other two


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2016)

fumble said:


> It was my first year growing, i tried just about everything and nothing worked. I lost my Green Ribbon to them. And like your WW @ruby fruit , they were only on the GR and not my other two


Im worried now..cant get to them for 4 days.
But sprayed 3 days ago didnt seem plague proportions but whats a plague ?
I spotted 5 to 8 eggs on some leaves underneath.
And only a handful flying when i shook the plant.we are getting rain now does that slow or help them ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2016)

@fumble how long from spotting eggs under leaves till visible damage on plant if they get out of hand ?


----------



## fumble (Jan 29, 2016)

If you are just seeing the eggs you should be ok til you get there...i had hundreds of them. Get a handle on them soon though


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 29, 2016)

fumble said:


> If you are just seeing the eggs you should be ok til you get there...i had hundreds of them. Get a handle on them soon though


Only eggs very minimal flyers wife shook the bushes today and said she seen no flyers but i know it rained so the eggs could still be there like i said only 4 or 5 a leaf and only certain amount of leaves not heaps


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Jan 30, 2016)

Where's Kermit ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 30, 2016)

Where's freman ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 30, 2016)

TWS said:


> Where's Kermit ?


Kermit is away on business in another state 
As for @freemandrake im curious to where are you ??


----------



## bict (Jan 30, 2016)

I've had no bug issues since growing in a forest. Probably due to all the predators.


----------



## William1976 (Feb 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3496391


Hey I'm growing ultra sour! Thseeds


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 1, 2016)

William1976 said:


> Hey I'm growing ultra sour! Thseeds


Yeah i was pissed the ultra sour i gifted to a friend but he let it die lol
Got more of them but to many to do em all even in the next ten yrs as i can only do 2 or 3 a season outdoor...
Would say i got 
Mk ultra
Ultra sour
Bubblegum
Wonder woman
Northern lights
Bubbas gift 
Sour diesel
Blue dream
707 headband
Akon snow
White rhino
Critical
These are all fem seeds then i got some awesome reg seeds courtesy of @treemansbuds and @redeyedfrog that need a run
Tested out a guerrilla patch with 2 plants this year (one died) and if thats successful id like to do 3 or 4 next yr in same spot just need to get some tanks or drums out there to fill up during winter


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)

I would like to see you run the headband,northern lights, blue dream and sour diesel . In the next two seasons. Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> I would like to see you run the headband,northern lights, blue dream and sour diesel . In the next two seasons. Lol


Reckon ill be starting one seed of each of those four and going with the 2 best looking at 6 weeks old..i really wanna get a sr71 and orange og in the ground if sexed at guerrilla spot if i can sort a gd watering system or storage.
Its funny that i havnt found room to do a northern lights yet as that was my fav smoke from the 90s but it was all indoor grown that decade for me..


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> I would like to see you run the headband,northern lights, blue dream and sour diesel . In the next two seasons. Lol


Im an indica man the SD and BD are more sativa yeah ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> I would like to see you run the headband,northern lights, blue dream and sour diesel . In the next two seasons. Lol


Was thinking bout 3x northern lights in 10 gallons under the 4x600wts next run my mate fried the wonder woman and sr71 clones i gave him to look after ffs


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> I would like to see you run the headband,northern lights, blue dream and sour diesel . In the next two seasons. Lol


Sorry tws its 707 truthband ..my mistake thought it was headband.
Last order i done 8 weeks ago i made sure i ordered enough to get the free seeds cos they were all quality...
Bubbas gift
707 truthband humboldt 
Humboldt sour diesel 
i do remember the truthband seeds were bloody huge compared to any other seeds i have..cant say why


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im an indica man the SD and BD are more sativa yeah ?


You will like them I promise.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> You will like them I promise.


Blue dream ive seen on here grown well and sour diesel i know is a go to old school dimebags for new yorkers lol from the cop shows we watch here...also learnt about skywalker strains on that show lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## William1976 (Feb 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah i was pissed the ultra sour i gifted to a friend but he let it die lol
> Got more of them but to many to do em all even in the next ten yrs as i can only do 2 or 3 a season outdoor...
> Would say i got
> Mk ultra
> ...


Yeah, if you go to seedfinder.com and look up ultra sour the picture is mine from my curgent grow.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

Bubblegum is going great not one problem at all the whole grow and is flowering
Wonder woman has definitely attracted white flies i shook the whole plant quite a bit might not seem a lot but i had at least 25-40 fly up ( hit with eco oil as they flew up each time ), there is 2 tops that seem to be affected by what i presume was the flies (holes in leaves new growth and browning of some hairs as if dying )
But it seems to be concentrated on one small section of the plant.I have sprayed to run off point so i could see the plant dripping underneath the leaves especially (its 18 here only a 25 high today)
The SR71 has stretched heaps getting ready to start throwing hairs i will need to dig this pot down to keep below fenceline
1st pic if you look is bottom of photo part of the sr71 then middle ww then furthest away bubblegum
Second pic is all bubblegum tops and last pic is close up of ww top to show stage of flowering 
Didnt get photo of small amount of damage to ww when i seen it it was fuck photos i need to spray now !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

@treemansbuds once I have dug the SR71 down into a hole today ill get a full plant shot..i can see how its stretched cos its not getting full sun but I can also see how if put out at the guerrilla spot next year it would be a monster of a plant..damn some of the shade leaves are so huge and the stem rub is awesome


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

@fumble did you rip your plant affected by white flies that year when every top was affected as flowering started or when you couldn't beat them spraying repeatedly and thought I need to get rid of it before other plants were affected?


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @fumble did you rip your plant affected by white flies that year when every top was affected as flowering started or when you couldn't beat them spraying repeatedly and thought I need to get rid of it before other plants were affected?


https://www.ghorganics.com/whiteflies.html


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> https://www.ghorganics.com/whiteflies.html


Thanks mate looking at it now..heres a couple pics of damage but its only on one branch of the ww and im assuming thats whitefly damage..do i cut the cancer affected branch of completely ?
Ive brought in triple strength spray it says wait couple days before next spray so im hoping to wait only 2 days then spray at night to let sit on plant in cool temps overnight before a day of 30c heat.
Last pic is a healthy top thats right next to the damaged branch ..cut it off while treating the rest of the plant with spraying before damage what do you think miss @fumble


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry above is two damaged top heres the healthy one right next to them damaged ones..only those two above are damaged rest of plant is still ok.


----------



## fumble (Feb 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @fumble did you rip your plant affected by white flies that year when every top was affected as flowering started or when you couldn't beat them spraying repeatedly and thought I need to get rid of it before other plants were affected?


Mine was a total loss...the whole thing turned reddish brown and crispy. I had so many white flies that they were turning to a black sticky mess...honeydew like aphids. Then the ants come and farm them


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> https://www.ghorganics.com/whiteflies.html


I learnt from that page tws the connection the white flys have to aphids...now I know the connection I remember ive been treating a bunch of chilli plants within 3 metres of the mj for aphids which have almost got out of control on half a dozen chilli plants...learn something new everyday 
I am using the *Pyrethrum Spray triple strength as of now *


----------



## fumble (Feb 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3599795 Sorry above is two damaged top heres the healthy one right next to them damaged ones..only those two above are damaged rest of plant is still ok.


I would pluck those two off and save the rest of the plant...just my opinion though


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> Mine was a total loss...the whole thing turned reddish brown and crispy. I had so many white flies that they were turning to a black sticky mess...honeydew like aphids. Then the ants come and farm them


read my last post miss fumble I found the connection with aphids  I get aphids everyyear on some chilli plants but never had the flys till now.
I may have started the sprayin in time today as theres not many adults if my ww looks to be dying a slow death in the next week ill pull and burn it if it helps stop the spread to the other plants
I can also foliar spray with seaweed based juice as stated in the page tws sent the link for AND crush the eggs by hand as much as I can...fuck me sideways


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> I would pluck those two off and save the rest of the plant...just my opinion though


you have dealt with them ill cut em off now its no biggie..they are the only 2 damaged bits which have some white hairs dying already cos of the damage


----------



## fumble (Feb 2, 2016)

right on Ruby  do you have a problem with ants? If you have aphids, check for ants...they move them around and suck the juice out of them


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> read my last post miss fumble I found the connection with aphids  I get aphids everyyear on some chilli plants but never had the flys till now.
> I may have started the sprayin in time today as theres not many adults if my ww looks to be dying a slow death in the next week ill pull and burn it if it helps stop the spread to the other plants
> I can also foliar spray with seaweed based juice as stated in the page tws sent the link for AND crush the eggs by hand as much as I can...fuck me sideways


might even defoliate the big shade leaves on the ww as well as the eggs are all concentrated on the bigger shade leaves at this stage ..back after I cut those couple tops


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> right on Ruby  do you have a problem with ants? If you have aphids, check for ants...they move them around and suck the juice out of them


yep I know all; bout ants n aphids with my chilli plant growing over the last decade...but its ironic that ive never ever seen a whitefly...our humidity this summer has broken records only yesterday moring it was 90% humidity


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)

My weapon of choice this early in the game would be pryrethein. On all off them .


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)

DFA


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> My weapon of choice this early in the game would be pryrethein. On all off them .


yep used normal strength this morning but I brought some triple strength as well I plan on water spraying the plants later today when sun is ready to shine properly and basically use the triple strength in the dark to let sit overnite before the morning sun


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)

Ants sucks really bad. We have a crap load down hete. Kill em here kill em there then over here . It doesn't stop. Then I water the grass or something and wash off the home defense and start all over again.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ants sucks really bad. We have a crap load down hete. Kill em here kill em there then over here . It doesn't stop. Then I water the grass or something and wash off the home defense and start all over again.


The de solved my ant problems. Took out fire ant nest with ittoo! But yeah I've had the ants farm aphids on plants before. Nasty stuff.


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yep used normal strength this morning but I brought some triple strength as well I plan on water spraying the plants later today when sun is ready to shine properly and basically use the triple strength in the dark to let sit overnite before the morning sun


That should do it . Why do you rinse it off ? And look for a source. I think mine was the grass last year. I had a fair problem but they never killed anything using spinosad. But they never went away either . Think I caught a trip tonight in the vegg cab.


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)

757growin said:


> The de solved my ant problems. Took out fire ant nest with ittoo! But yeah I've had the ants farm aphids on plants before. Nasty stuff.


They farm scale too. Little bastards are quite the farmers eh.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

757growin said:


> The de solved my ant problems. Took out fire ant nest with ittoo! But yeah I've had the ants farm aphids on plants before. Nasty stuff.


Yep got ants and aphids amongst my chillis in pots nearby ..only learnt the connection today


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> They farm scale too. Little bastards are quite the farmers eh.


I rubbish binned a chilli plant that was infected bad last week with aphids and scale....


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

So i think my ww may have a fight on its hands ...only sprayed with normal strength.at first light so fuck it im spraying with tripple strength tonite then see what it does to the adults n eggs over two days..took a few tops off that were infected past repair and took a heap of shadeleaves of as well all on the wonder woman mind you


----------



## bict (Feb 2, 2016)

Shit ruby, sorry about your problems.

Making me want to do a precautionary spray to my plants .


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)

Damn rube quite a party, does pyrethum kill eggs or just contact ? What's the white fly egg span ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3599833 View attachment 3599834 So i think my ww may have a fight on its hands ...only sprayed with normal strength.at first light so fuck it im spraying with tripple strength tonite then see what it does to the adults n eggs over two days..took a few tops off that were infected past repair and took a heap of shadeleaves of as well all on the wonder woman mind you


Thats so gross .


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

bict said:


> Shit ruby, sorry about your problems.
> 
> Making me want to do a precautionary spray to my plants .


I would but your in the forest with more natural preds...if I sprayed as I should have as precautionary on my chilli plants I don think I would have had to much of a problem...got to comfortable maybe cos everything looked sweet with not even a mite around like normal


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Damn rube quite a party, does pyrethum kill eggs or just contact ? What's the white fly egg span ?


4-12 days depending on temps and conditions I think for adults to hatch just had a pipe ive calmed down a bit now lol I was ready to pull the whole plant


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thats so gross .


yer gonna laugh at my luck today brother...opened my tin to find some mould on my ww buds lol...less than 4 grams but still maybe I shouldn't drive my car today with my luck


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)

Ah rube. Hey don't pull that plant. You'll get em.


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)

So hit them once a week, Mrs in training. Spray your veggies too.


----------



## TWS (Feb 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yer gonna laugh at my luck today brother...opened my tin to find some mould on my ww buds lol...less than 4 grams but still maybe I shouldn't drive my car today with my luck


 I had to bum a jar off of nuggs. You might have to go hit Kermit's stash.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> I had to bum a jar off of nuggs. You might have to go hit Kermit's stash.


he offered ..but ill have enough to see till harvest..just


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ah rube. Hey don't pull that plant. You'll get em.


yeah it was just a last resort thought cos I don't want to infect the bubblegum which is looking fucking awesome spraying the whole garden as the sun goes down chillies,tomatoes capsicums weed the whole 9 yards ..even the fucking ground in a 5 metre exclusion zone


----------



## fumble (Feb 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3599833 View attachment 3599834 So i think my ww may have a fight on its hands ...only sprayed with normal strength.at first light so fuck it im spraying with tripple strength tonite then see what it does to the adults n eggs over two days..took a few tops off that were infected past repair and took a heap of shadeleaves of as well all on the wonder woman mind you


*runs screaming from the room* lolol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> *runs screaming from the room* lolol


nightmare revisited for you miss lol...was your leaves worse than this ..please say 10 times worse


----------



## fumble (Feb 2, 2016)

OMG Ruby...you have no idea! It truly was a nightmare


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2016)

fumble said:


> OMG Ruby...you have no idea! It truly was a nightmare


but it was worse than mine yeah or nay AAAARRGGHHHH lol I need some hope


----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> nightmare revisited for you miss lol...was your leaves worse than this ..please say 10 times worse


Don't let me down here fumble, I'll answer . Lol
It was only 2 x worse


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> Don't let me down here fumble, I'll answer . Lol
> It was only 2 x worse


----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2016)

Going back to sleep now.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> Going back to sleep now.


----------



## fumble (Feb 3, 2016)

lol...my bad Ruby...yes it was WAY worse than yours...by at least 10 x Picture the back of every leaf completely coated in those little fuckers. aaaggghhh


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 3, 2016)

Wonder if sticky traps would at least help? Maybe a little Vasoline, lol.





Edit: I checked out the GH organics link TWS provided and it of course mentions yellow sticky traps. They say they are weatherproof, but doubt they're worth a fuck outside. Sounds like you got a plan anyway.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Wonder if sticky traps would at least help? Maybe a little Vasoline, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sprayed yest morning with light mixed concentrate and then at dusk with triple strength pyrethrin really hit the ww hard and the other two got a mild precationary spray all over and under
Got a seaweed based spray to foliar feed today or tomorrow as well as they dont like that and it will also replenish the plant quicker.
I notice the plant is a lighter green than last week and thats a sympton of the flies if it goes yellow im pretty much fucked
I also sprayed all my chilli plants and even the ground where ants where to combat these bastards they got me running scared ..i can handle losing one plant but id be shattered if i lost all


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2016)

fumble said:


> lol...my bad Ruby...yes it was WAY worse than yours...by at least 10 x Picture the back of every leaf completely coated in those little fuckers. aaaggghhh


I still may be to late im noticing the plant a pretty pale colour ...if shes getting darker green over next few days im good if not ..r.i.p


----------



## fumble (Feb 3, 2016)

I think you got them in time hun


----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I still may be to late im noticing the plant a pretty pale colour ...if shes getting darker green over next few days im good if not ..r.i.p


Hit her with some Cal Mag/Epson salt, that should help to get those leaves green again.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2016)

SUCCESS !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2016)

ok quick update here my friends..last nite an hour before dusk I sprayed with triple strength pyrethrin to the point of saturation and run off on the WW..the SR71 are unnafected by white flies but they got a standard amount of spray as precaution.I more or less sprayed walls and ground within a 3 metre radius of girls and then continued onto all chilli plants as well and moved pots and sprayed ground underneath for ants etc as well.


and it was instant...I shook the 3 girls not one whitefly flew up and I noticed a few drop to the ground..then on inspection underneath all leaves hardly an egg at all and what looked like dried up old eggs that fell off with a touch or small shake.
So now I know ive saved the WW (touchwood) but will be doing a standard spray amount of the triple strength pyrethrin once a week for the next few weeks till heavy flower..im estimating im at the end of week one flower now.
What I cut off the ww yesterday may have amounted to 2 or 3 potential oz but not worried in the least.
@treemansbuds the SR71 is kicking into gear now I can see why she will be the last to finish,its a bit lanky in the branches but im assuming only because its in a 15gal and not getting full sun but its very healthy.Took a few massive shade leaves off yesterday that had a few eggs on the underneath of leaves hence why the photo below is not quite as bushy as should be.Feed of maxsea full strength for all the girls before dusk as a reward for the stress they put me through yesterday ...KEEP IT GREEN


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2016)

@treemansbuds SR71 stands 6ft tall in from the pot


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Hit her with some Cal Mag/Epson salt, that should help to get those leaves green again.
> TMB-


Do you guys foliar spray maxsea at all ?
And if so whats a gd mix thanks


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 3, 2016)

Was just catching up ruby,you haven't had bugs problems in the past ?anyway glad you got them taken care off.that Sr.-71 looks good.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Was just catching up ruby,you haven't had bugs problems in the past ?anyway glad you got them taken care off.that Sr.-71 looks good.


hi marco hope your well mate
the only bug pest problems I have EVER had is the basic two spotted mite that's all..no whiteflies budworms etc ever.Have had some leaf miners every grow early on but always solved easy as well as the mites precaution sprays always solve its only if I go 2 months without a spray I see mites.
Yeah im glad I sorted the whiteflies out its not over now im gonna assume there is new eggs every week even if I cant see any so that I keep spraying weekly now until heavy flower.That SR71 has a great stem rub smell over the next year or two it will get a spot in the garden or another plot that it deserves ie full sun etc


----------



## fumble (Feb 3, 2016)

awesome Ruby! Glad you got them licked. That SR-71 looks great!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2016)

Miss fumble escaping white flies


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2016)

fumble said:


> awesome Ruby! Glad you got them licked. That SR-71 looks great!


U should see the bubblegum !
Ill try n get a decent pic before i foliar feed


----------



## fumble (Feb 3, 2016)

lol...that would be me...as fast as I could go 

can't wait to see the bubblegum


----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> ok quick update here my friends..last nite an hour before dusk I sprayed with triple strength pyrethrin to the point of saturation and run off on the WW..the SR71 are unnafected by white flies but they got a standard amount of spray as precaution.I more or less sprayed walls and ground within a 3 metre radius of girls and then continued onto all chilli plants as well and moved pots and sprayed ground underneath for ants etc as well.
> 
> 
> and it was instant...I shook the 3 girls not one whitefly flew up and I noticed a few drop to the ground..then on inspection underneath all leaves hardly an egg at all and what looked like dried up old eggs that fell off with a touch or small shake.
> ...


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2016)

TWS said:


>


I was thinking more like..


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2016)

Rightio cobbers i need 
1: points margin for the win carolina to beat denver
2: points margin if denver were to upset carolina 
3: first touchdown And MVP for the game


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2016)

@fumble front on bubblegum shot and just above it to kinda hard to take decent pics in a small area but shes the diamond amongst the rubies


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Rightio cobbers i need
> 1: points margin for the win carolina to beat denver
> 2: points margin if denver were to upset carolina
> 3: first touchdown And MVP for the game


And if manning or newton didnt get mvp who would ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 3, 2016)

Wait, wait, ........wait for it..........


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 3, 2016)

I can't imagine anybody but Newton being MVP after Sunday. IF Denver wins its Peyton's by default.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I can't imagine anybody but Newton being MVP after Sunday. IF Denver wins its Peyton's by default.


Newton is paying $1.35 for every dollar..
If someone gives me the first touchdown ill take newton as my mvp in a double to pay better odds


----------



## fumble (Feb 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3600647 View attachment 3600648 @fumble front on bubblegum shot and just above it to kinda hard to take decent pics in a small area but shes the diamond amongst the rubies


She's beautiful Ruby...a diamond amongst the Rubies for sure! I can't wait to see her fully filled in


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 4, 2016)

That is a nice plant man. Should hold a lot of flowers.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> That is a nice plant man. Should hold a lot of flowers.


I can only think that the reason its doing so well is this season i buried the 15 gal 3/4 into a hole in the ground but i shaped the hole out to a 20-25 gal and put gd soil 2 inches in the bottom and 2 inches around the pot plus added sugar cane mulch on top.
Ive noticed it is never drooping thirsty when the sr71 is always drooping eveey day if i dont water it as its not buried and no mulch on top.
That combined with a great bubblegum pheno may be enough to see 10 plus oz in a 15 which i never thought i could do.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2016)

Dinafem freebies this next quarter after humboldt seed freebies last quarter
Gonna gave to go shopping again soon


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2016)

quick question guys @smidge @fumble @TWS @treemansbuds regarding spraying Epsom salts was gonna put one tablespoon in one gallon and foliar spray the girls today temps are only around 86f later in the day..im all good to spray just the Epsom salts I have no cal/mag here ..and do I spray all over cant really overdose like they say or should I be spraying morning or night instead of middle of day?


----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> quick question guys @smidge @fumble @TWS @treemansbuds regarding spraying Epsom salts was gonna put one tablespoon in one gallon and foliar spray the girls today temps are only around 86f later in the day..im all good to spray just the Epsom salts I have no cal/mag here ..and do I spray all over cant really overdose like they say or should I be spraying morning or night instead of middle of day?


I've NEVER foliar fed/sprayed anything in my growing career. Just add 1tablespoon (15ml) per gallon next time you water/feed.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I've NEVER foliar fed/sprayed anything in my growing career. Just add 1tablespoon (15ml) per gallon next time you water/feed.
> TMB-


that's to easy no worries mate...ill put it in the water today as I fed maxsea yest morning..have a gd day


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2016)

WW has exploded again after treatment and luuurve
Closest plant in photo the BG is in the foreground


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 4, 2016)

I have a quart of Earth Juice Elements cal mag on the way through Amazon to go with my Maxsea on my semi-organic grow. $20 for me, not sure shipped Down Under lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I have a quart of Earth Juice Elements cal mag on the way through Amazon to go with my Maxsea on my semi-organic grow. $20 for me, not sure shipped Down Under lol.


Lol i was lucky and grateful treeman sent maxsea what a great guy..i still owe him for that


----------



## TWS (Feb 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3601143 WW has exploded again after treatment and luuurve
> Closest plant in photo the BG is in the foreground


So the whitefly is under control ?
They look good .


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> So the whitefly is under control ?
> They look good .


havnt seen a whitefly in 24 hrs and eggs are non existant that triple strength done the job..even killed all aphids in one spray on badly affected chilli plants I had quarantined to another area


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> havnt seen a whitefly in 24 hrs and eggs are non existant that triple strength done the job..even killed all aphids in one spray on badly affected chilli plants I had quarantined to another area


but spraying once week for the next 3


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3601016 Dinafem freebies this next quarter after humboldt seed freebies last quarter
> Gonna gave to go shopping again soon


All ready ahead of you Ruby . Out doors for next year.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2016)

bict said:


> All ready ahead of you Ruby . Out doors for next year.
> 
> View attachment 3601251


If us aussies were any more organised we would be deadly lol
See lots of cali growers doing the green crack 
And that cheese freebie is killer never done a cheese strain think it was @papapayne who done a nice one last season ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2016)

They would have swapped the afghani 5 regs for a extra freebie if u didnt want them


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> If us aussies were any more organised we would be deadly lol
> See lots of cali growers doing the green crack
> And that cheese freebie is killer never done a cheese strain think it was @papapayne who done a nice one last season ?


We are deadly mate  
I've heard good things about the Humboldt green crack, thought i'd give it a crack  
All ways wanted to do a cheese, lucky I bought the seeds today, was going to do it a couple of days ago.



ruby fruit said:


> They would have swapped the afghani 5 regs for a extra freebie if u didnt want them


Bro, I did not even know that. Oh well, I've got a tonne of them, I'll stick em somewhere one day and grow em.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 4, 2016)

Yea I did 2 cheese surprise from breeders boutique. One was huge, in a 65. And one was a spring season size in a ten gallon. Signature has pics


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2016)

bict said:


> We are deadly mate
> I've heard good things about the Humboldt green crack, thought i'd give it a crack
> All ways wanted to do a cheese, lucky I bought the seeds today, was going to do it a couple of days ago.
> 
> ...


I only found out when i asked i asked them last order to keep the 10 afghanis and just give me 2 707 truthband fems instead and they always oblige 
They change free seeds offer every quarter


----------



## bict (Feb 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I only found out when i asked i asked them last order to keep the 10 afghanis and just give me 2 707 truthband fems instead and they always oblige
> They change free seeds offer every quarter


haha. fair enough.
You know what you're running next year for outdoors?
Female seeds c- 99 apparently is close to the original one and is a good producer I've heard, should get some as well ruby  see how Tas and SA compare.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2016)

ds


bict said:


> haha. fair enough.
> You know what you're running next year for outdoors?
> Female seeds c- 99 apparently is close to the original one and is a good producer I've heard, should get some as well ruby  see how Tas and SA compare.


id like to but I see next year as to many options lol only do 2 at home the other guerrilla spot was a tester this year if I can do 3 there next season with a better watering season prepped over winter ill be happy...if someone asked me now what im thinking id say I actually just wrote 5 strains but deleted cos I know ill change my mind along the way 20 times...if I do another order soon with @redeyedfrog id definitely want to give big stinkers like the cheese and tmbs mad purps a go guerrilla style along with and SR71 and maybe at home a pick of bubblegum sour diesel mk ultra or blue dream..but I do feel I don't have much room for big lanky sativas like blue dream can be


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2016)

bict said:


> haha. fair enough.
> You know what you're running next year for outdoors?
> Female seeds c- 99 apparently is close to the original one and is a good producer I've heard, should get some as well ruby  see how Tas and SA compare.


I wish you told me before you ordered id love to see you hit up the wonder woman in tassy shes a hardy plant..over there do you have to watch out for mould?


----------



## bict (Feb 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I wish you told me before you ordered id love to see you hit up the wonder woman in tassy shes a hardy plant..over there do you have to watch out for mould?


Oh shit, forgot about her. I do want to try ww. Who's her breeder?
I had a mould issue last year because we had a wet autumn.


----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2016)

White widow ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I only found out when i asked i asked them last order to keep the 10 afghanis and just give me 2 707 truthband fems instead and they always oblige
> They change free seeds offer every quarter


They are still given out those Afghanies. Lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> havnt seen a whitefly in 24 hrs and eggs are non existant that triple strength done the job..even killed all aphids in one spray on badly affected chilli plants I had quarantined to another area


----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2016)

Slayerrrrrr !!!!!!
666


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> White widow ?


Wonder woman goat boy


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2016)

bict said:


> Oh shit, forgot about her. I do want to try ww. Who's her breeder?
> I had a mould issue last year because we had a wet autumn.


Wonder woman...nirvana seeds


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2016)

Shit fucken...drunk


----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wonder woman goat boy


I'm lost on the goat thing ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm lost on the goat thing ?


Who knows tws..i was drunk


----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2016)

I have come to the conclusion that this song is about squirting


----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2016)

I luv u Rube


----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 5, 2016)

I was a little deslexate on the thumb nail thing the post before last .


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> I was a little deslexate on the thumb nail thing the post before last .


Lol only a goat im baked man great fucken weather...got me pubic lice tws im onto the beers


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> I luv u Rube


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey Ruby  just showing off my new veggie light.. let's hope I can stop sprouting pot seeds and actually get some vege under there! Only 4 bulbs running in the picture.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 6, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Hey Ruby  just showing off my new veggie light.. let's hope I can stop sprouting pot seeds and actually get some vege under there! Only 4 bulbs running in the picture.
> 
> View attachment 3602354


Nice ! Thats the long 4ft version is it ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice dark canopy for the bubblegum,you can see part of the ww next to it but lighter in colour.
Found some live whiteflys on the ww and some new eggs will spray that one tonite again when dark as its a hot day tomorrow but need to keep on top of the bastards


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3602761 View attachment 3602761 View attachment 3602762 Nice dark canopy for the bubblegum,you can see part of the ww next to it but lighter in colour.
> Found some live whiteflys on the ww and some new eggs will spray that one tonite again when dark as its a hot day tomorrow but need to keep on top of the bastards


Dang white flys


----------



## TWS (Feb 6, 2016)

Race on Saturday, sell on sunday.
Go Chad Reed !
Glendale Arizona


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3602761 View attachment 3602761 View attachment 3602762 Nice dark canopy for the bubblegum,you can see part of the ww next to it but lighter in colour.
> Found some live whiteflys on the ww and some new eggs will spray that one tonite again when dark as its a hot day tomorrow but need to keep on top of the bastards


Looking good bro. Those cunts flew me there, made an offer, & yanked same offer 30min later when I told them I wasnt moving there. Fuck em!!! About to start 30x in a couple days, start pheno hunting


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking good bro. Those cunts flew me there, made an offer, & yanked same offer 30min later when I told them I wasnt moving there. Fuck em!!! About to start 30x in a couple days, start pheno hunting


Faaark
Hope u get a gd deal soon then brutha


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Race on Saturday, sell on sunday.
> Go Chad Reed !
> Glendale Arizona
> 
> View attachment 3602840


Couldnt get no decent price on superbowl so i took newton for first touchdown @$9.00 x50 units


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 6, 2016)

Dream machine has started flowering


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hell yeah man!


----------



## TWS (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 6, 2016)

3 from 4 are flowering


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 7, 2016)

TWS said:


>


I herd this song being played at an MMA (UFC) event as one of the fighters "walk out" songs. Nice sense of humor.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 7, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


>


Gd band \m/


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 7, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I herd this song being played at an MMA (UFC) event as one of the fighters "walk out" songs. Nice sense of humor.
> TMB-


Haha we play that amongst our 80s songs collection..maybe that same fighter can play this next time he comes out.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 7, 2016)

2 spray of triple strength pyrethrin tonite..fuckin bastards came back within 72 hrs of previous spray..might have a fight on my hands


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 7, 2016)

Man, I have thought I had fucking spider mites licked too only to have them show right back up over and over. Be vigilant and keep treating. Bad thing about the pyrethrin is the mites seemed to actually build up an immunity rather quickly if some survive. Same with Spinosad.


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Nice ! Thats the long 4ft version is it ?


You bet! 4ft 8 bulbs, I'm really liking it. Sorry to hear about your bud problem :/ Only bugs I have to really watch for are fucking aphids, I hate those things.


----------



## TWS (Feb 7, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I herd this song being played at an MMA (UFC) event as one of the fighters "walk out" songs. Nice sense of humor.
> TMB-


That's Ruby's favorite song . That was his theme song when he was boxing.


----------



## TWS (Feb 7, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Man, I have thought I had fucking spider mites licked too only to have them show right back up over and over. Be vigilant and keep treating. Bad thing about the pyrethrin is the mites seemed to actually build up an immunity rather quickly if some survive. Same with Spinosad.


Get some avid. Use it once or twice and be done with it.


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 7, 2016)

Ordered some northern light autos and ended up with 16 free northern light regular seeds.. fuck! Guess I'm doing good size run of northern lights this year. Oh well, always more room in the bush for more plants.


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 7, 2016)

I should run some of cropkings nl autos and see how they are for comparison.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 7, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> You bet! 4ft 8 bulbs, I'm really liking it. Sorry to hear about your bud problem :/ Only bugs I have to really watch for are fucking aphids, I hate those things.


fucking aphids are raping some of my chillis


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 7, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Man, I have thought I had fucking spider mites licked too only to have them show right back up over and over. Be vigilant and keep treating. Bad thing about the pyrethrin is the mites seemed to actually build up an immunity rather quickly if some survive. Same with Spinosad.


im lucky no mites for the last two yrs but yeah im being vigilent on the whiteflies 2 sprays in 5 days so far but cant spray for another 5 days so hopefully they get held up now till then


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 7, 2016)

I love this healthy looking canopy for the bubblegum 
Please yield a lot


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3603676 I love this healthy looking canopy for the bubblegum
> Please yield a lot


Looks fucking awesome rubes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> fucking aphids are raping some of my chillis


Better some of the chilis than some of the cannabis. I agree it sucks but I rather have some bug donor plants than those cunts wrecking my meds


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 7, 2016)

I had 2 which mites had just set in on so I eradicated with aloe-chili-garlic spray. Only 2 plants and all plants surrounding them have nada on them, pretty good considering the variety of plants around the garden


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Better some of the chilis than some of the cannabis. I agree it sucks but I rather have some bug donor plants than those cunts wrecking my meds


Yeah i battle aphids everyyear on chillis so im not surprised..last year was troublefree for weed first time ever and this yr its only whiteflys the past 4 weeks so ive had a gd run i dont wanna sound ungrateful. 
Its hard to get full plant shots in my small space now but im starting to think my bubblegum will outyield my WW thats in the ground (bubblegum in a 15 gallon smart pot)


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 7, 2016)

Better shot of the bubblegum stands right on 5 and half foot tall with the net scrogging her down across the top shes 150cm across and 140cm the other way real nice square shape canopy.
Im impressed what shes done in a 15 gallon ..very impressed


----------



## doubletake (Feb 7, 2016)

That is very impressive for a 15, looking nice and healthy. 
Is everything going into flower right now where your at?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 7, 2016)

doubletake said:


> That is very impressive for a 15, looking nice and healthy.
> Is everything going into flower right now where your at?


Yep sure is..got 4 ..3 in flower.the only one not flowering yet is tmbs sr71 and he said that will be the last to finish


----------



## doubletake (Feb 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep sure is..got 4 ..3 in flower.the only one not flowering yet is tmbs sr71 and he said that will be the last to finish


Good stuff man, looking to be the best harvest yet?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 8, 2016)

doubletake said:


> Good stuff man, looking to be the best harvest yet?


Im unsure yet if the ww and bubblegum end up quality yes but in terms of yield im in no mans land at the moment the ww last year was twice the size but across all for id gladly settle for 1.5lb minimum kinda hoping the bubblegum gives me 12 fruity oz


----------



## doubletake (Feb 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im unsure yet if the ww and bubblegum end up quality yes but in terms of yield im in no mans land at the moment the ww last year was twice the size but across all for id gladly settle for 1.5lb minimum kinda hoping the bubblegum gives me 12 fruity oz


Good stuff man I'm along for the ride u should be able to hit it!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 9, 2016)

http://www.skynews.com.au/news/national/2016/02/10/govt-to-introduce-medicinal-cannabis-laws.html


----------



## TWS (Feb 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> http://www.skynews.com.au/news/national/2016/02/10/govt-to-introduce-medicinal-cannabis-laws.html


How do you feel about this Rube ? Sounds like the government wants to do all the cultivating ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> How do you feel about this Rube ? Sounds like the government wants to do all the cultivating ?


They have seen how much money is generated and want it all? Sounds like every other country I know of. Greed is a motherfucker


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> How do you feel about this Rube ? Sounds like the government wants to do all the cultivating ?


Thats all it will be be ..there will be no cultivation on a personal level the greedy fucks.
If there is it will take a decade i can see it now


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They have seen how much money is generated and want it all? Sounds like every other country I know of. Greed is a motherfucker


Exactly


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> How do you feel about this Rube ? Sounds like the government wants to do all the cultivating ?


Its also on a state by state basis i hope it gets decriminilised here


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 9, 2016)

After hearing him speak again tonight, I'm really feeling Bernie Sanders for lots more reasons than his view on pot. He would push rescheduling weed and I believe he'd do it by executive order if necessary. Go Bern!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 10, 2016)

Government has been trying to destroy home cultivation for decades, hasn't stopped us yet


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 11, 2016)

Looking good ruby


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 11, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Looking good ruby


thanks marco they are looking good...BUT they are hiding the fact im battling whiteflys still as I seen a lot of new eggs on the underside of leaves mainly on the WW but also the SR71 now as well..still none on the bubblegum as yet though so im spraying again tonite or tomorrow depending on day time temps.Im gonna have to hit the stores and find something better that eradicates them not just controls them for 5 days at a time then new eggs appear


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 11, 2016)

well I hope you can get rid of them.can they ruin everything if not controlled like spider mites?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> thanks marco they are looking good...BUT they are hiding the fact im battling whiteflys still as I seen a lot of new eggs on the underside of leaves mainly on the WW but also the SR71 now as well..still none on the bubblegum as yet though so im spraying again tonite or tomorrow depending on day time temps.Im gonna have to hit the stores and find something better that eradicates them not just controls them for 5 days at a time then new eggs appear


Why dont you try blending up a garlic bulb, 1 superhot, some mint if you can get your hands on some, & a bit of aloe meat. Add that into a spray bottle with water and see if it helps.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2016)

It definitely wont hurt anything . They look great mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Why dont you try blending up a garlic bulb, 1 superhot, some mint if you can get your hands on some, & a bit of aloe meat. Add that into a spray bottle with water and see if it helps.


 reckon i will.son


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It definitely wont hurt anything . They look great mate


Mate
..


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> well I hope you can get rid of them.can they ruin everything if not controlled like spider mites?


Destroy everything yes
[email protected]


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2016)

@fumble 

I love you


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2016)

Fucken u guys must be over this shit


No balls...just a messed up drunk


----------



## fumble (Feb 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Destroy everything yes
> [email protected]


Yes they most certainly can and will destroy it all if you can't get them controlled


----------



## fumble (Feb 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @fumble
> 
> I love you


I know exactly where your head is Ruby...keep your chin up hun. Love you too  give mrs. Ruby big hugs and be each other's rock


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2016)

Keep your head up man. Just think how high you'll be when those fuken plants finish


----------



## freemandrake (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm alive, just been super busy with the new job (plumbing apprenticeship) my season went to shit from the get go, killed a heap of seedling and anything that made it went to into flower early, I had no seeds to replace with so I quickly ordered some and got to work. this season was a big fail for me but I learnt a lot from it and I will be back at it very soon. But at the moment I'm in NZ chasing waves and enjoying a hard earned holiday.
Cheers 
freeman


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> I'm alive, just been super busy with the new job (plumbing apprenticeship) my season went to shit from the get go, killed a heap of seedling and anything that made it went to into flower early, I had no seeds to replace with so I quickly ordered some and got to work. this season was a big fail for me but I learnt a lot from it and I will be back at it very soon. But at the moment I'm in NZ chasing waves and enjoying a hard earned holiday.
> Cheers
> freeman


catch the waves brother theres anext year and lessons learnt this yr to smash a great harvest out!
gd to hear from you man enjoy your hols


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2016)

fumble said:


> I know exactly where your head is Ruby...keep your chin up hun. Love you too  give mrs. Ruby big hugs and be each other's rock


----------



## freemandrake (Feb 12, 2016)

Cheers man, looks like your killing it this year


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 13, 2016)

Hell ...hope everyones well round 2 for me today 
I did spray the girls tonite cooler temps tomorrow i also worked out the awesome bubblegum should be finished around end of march she flowers quick


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 13, 2016)

Mmm baked n drunk =


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 13, 2016)

I guess it's like early to mid-August northern hemisphere equivalent sun angle now for you.


----------



## getawaymountain (Feb 13, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> Cheers man, looks like your killing it this year





freemandrake said:


> I'm alive, just been super busy with the new job (plumbing apprenticeship) my season went to shit from the get go, killed a heap of seedling and anything that made it went to into flower early, I had no seeds to replace with so I quickly ordered some and got to work. this season was a big fail for me but I learnt a lot from it and I will be back at it very soon. But at the moment I'm in NZ chasing waves and enjoying a hard earned holiday.
> Cheers
> freeman


good to see ya still around good luck next season


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 13, 2016)

Gave girls a gd 5 gallon each feed of maxsea today.
Looking really healthy few leaves showing damage but im guessing its from spraying for whiteflys to the point of saturation to hit these mofos...
@treemansbuds and @TWS i think.u guys start using the bloom around 4th week flower going by this pic first maybe a full week from now for me to do a feed 50/50 veg and bloom then just bloom thereafter ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 15, 2016)

Almost overnight you can see the results of a gd soil mix boosted with a big maxsea drink...these plants have some of the healthiest green coloured leaves i have seen for a couple yrs even after last yrs nice grow 

Bubblegum


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 15, 2016)

WW and SR71


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 15, 2016)

Looking fkn excellent mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 15, 2016)

Guerrilla dream machine..i can tell this plant is going to finish with big buds from branch to branch without gaps...could be a small 1/2 pounder never topped it so not many side branches but sturdy and strong stalk for sure


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking fkn excellent mate


Yours to brother..this plant does wonders for you even when not having a smoke


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 15, 2016)

http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/australian-police-seize-900-million-methylamphetamine-36941851

Australia has their tweakers too I guess.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 15, 2016)

The bubblegum is giving me a smile everyday shes a nice healthy plant all the way thru so far...


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3609143 View attachment 3609144 The bubblegum is giving me a smile everyday shes a nice healthy plant all the way thru so far...


Gorgeous!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3609143 View attachment 3609144 The bubblegum is giving me a smile everyday shes a nice healthy plant all the way thru so far...


Some days my plants are the only thing which make me smile. They definitely are a positive force


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yours to brother..this plant does wonders for you even when not having a smoke


Fuck yeah absolutely.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 15, 2016)

Few sun shots


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Few sun shots
> View attachment 3609311 View attachment 3609312


Beutiful !
Can really see those bushier ones reaching like fuck as if to say here sun come get me


----------



## papapayne (Feb 15, 2016)

Yea, looking awesome! so happy.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Beutiful !
> Can really see those bushier ones reaching like fuck as if to say here sun come get me


Theres a cambodian sativa which is in by that viet sativa which just said fuck it, Ill grow taller to get my sun. Thanks, yeah this is going to be a good flowering group


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 16, 2016)

At what stage do you guys call week one of flower ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> At what stage do you guys call week one of flower ?


I don't ever count days/time. I just know when the swelling of buds and color change signifies finished for me. Most of mine run btwn 3-4 moon cycles here though the local sativas go longer depending on when planted.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 16, 2016)

When I see the tops/terminal ends twisting up and throwing multiple pistils, like Stumbleberry pic I posted in another thread, I consider that week one outdoor or at least "in bloom", but that's me.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I don't ever count days/time. I just know when the swelling of buds and color change signifies finished for me. Most of mine run btwn 3-4 moon cycles here though the local sativas go longer depending on when planted.


Yep, I feel the same way, but it's cool for reference next run same strain too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 16, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yep, I feel the same way, but it's cool for reference next run same strain too.


Thats what im getting at i guess....but in general any indicas i put out start throwing hairs late january but to me i count week one when i stand back and can see small pom poms lol
Bubblegum only goes for 8/9 weeks so i would expect that to finish around last week march or soon after


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I don't ever count days/time. I just know when the swelling of buds and color change signifies finished for me. Most of mine run btwn 3-4 moon cycles here though the local sativas go longer depending on when planted.


Im letting my wonder go an extra 10-14 days this season so ive noted last years start and finish times


----------



## doubletake (Feb 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> At what stage do you guys call week one of flower ?


I always go from when I start to see pistils, inside I used to go right from when I switched to 12/12 but go from when I see pistils now indoors also.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 16, 2016)

Well i should have gone with my gut feeling cos thats what i was thinking but didnt say it..


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey Ruby  everything looks great, I'm just getting my season started... think I'll start my pepper plants at the end of this month, tomato's can wait till March. Was wondering if you had any hot sauce kicking around? Hmm maybe do a trade?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 19, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Hey Ruby  everything looks great, I'm just getting my season started... think I'll start my pepper plants at the end of this month, tomato's can wait till March. Was wondering if you had any hot sauce kicking around? Hmm maybe do a trade?


I will very shortly mate all my chillis have flowers now and some big plants..will pm you once i start doing sauces n salts over the next month


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I will very shortly mate all my chillis have flowers now and some big plants..will pm you once i start doing sauces n salts over the next month


Sounds good thanks! I do jams and salsa myself. I have a killer raspberry mango jam with habanero I'm sure you'd like.


----------



## TWS (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 21, 2016)

Weekly update things are moving along nicely 
Very hard to get a true full plant shot in the limited space i have
The WW was a fair bit behind the bubblegum last week but shes racing ahead now kinda saying you grew me a second time ill show you why 
Shes gonna have some big hard heads on her again


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 21, 2016)

Dream machine has buds forming that are hard already i reckon these are gonna be like rocks 
Leaves drooping through lack of water but the smell is crazy nice


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 21, 2016)

Hell yeah, all looking awesome brother


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 21, 2016)

buds


Vnsmkr said:


> Hell yeah, all looking awesome brother


thanks man I forgot to get a shot of @treemansbuds Sr71 but shes just starting to throw some hairs now so its 2 or 3 weeks behind the others and will definitely be the last in the garden to come up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 21, 2016)

Those buds on that dream machine look like they are rock hard already and yeah the ww looks like its gonna be some nice long colas


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Those buds on that dream machine look like they are rock hard already and yeah the ww looks like its gonna be some nice long colas


yeah and the smell on the dream machine is omg I wanna cone now of it and its still got a fair ways to go lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yeah and the smell on the dream machine is omg I wanna cone now of it and its still got a fair ways to go lol


It looks awesome. Fuely smelling?


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 21, 2016)

When the frost starts like that it really gets to cranking up.


----------



## TWS (Feb 21, 2016)

Looking great ruby. Things are starting to get exciting.


----------



## TWS (Feb 21, 2016)

How goes the whitefly battle. I'm learning from you.


----------



## TWS (Feb 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It looks awesome. Fuely smelling?


Like a jet raped monkey fart.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It looks awesome. Fuely smelling?


Hard to pinpoint right yet ill have a gd guess at it next trip shes gonna get some bloom feed and 3 big waters this week as i wanna keep it healthy now its on the home straight. More fuel than fruity tho for sure


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> How goes the whitefly battle. I'm learning from you.


Ahh yes those damn fruitflys..well at this stage bubblegum is untouched and i seem to have nailed or killed all the eggs on the wonder woman BUT theres always a kicker ..the sr71 is just starting to throw flowers and it seems the eggs are now more concentrated on the underside of the older bigger leaves.
I sprayed all 3 of these plants 4 times in the last 2 weeks so its strange how this battle is panning out ..i shake the plants and only ever see a few lets say 10 or so live whiteflys fly up so its under control but im looking forward to the next drop in hot weather in 2 days time to give another gd spray although with the amount of eggs on the SR i. Spraying that one tonite regardless of our hot day tomorrow


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 21, 2016)

I also find shaking the plants and spraying a foot above where i shake is taking down the live ones that fly up
Helps to have two ppl do this one shaking one spraying you see the flys drop dead straight away


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I also find shaking the plants and spraying a foot above where i shake is taking down the live ones that fly up
> Helps to have two ppl do this one shaking one spraying you see the flys drop dead straight away


 White fly eating monsters, ruby you need like 200000 of these  peace brotha


----------



## TWS (Feb 21, 2016)

What is that ? A minature gullia monster ?


----------



## fumble (Feb 21, 2016)

lol...a baby ladybug


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> What is that ? A minature gullia monster ?


Lady beetle, before they get their wings they and their lacewing larvae friends literally pick eggs off the leaves, take a bite and throw em lol, pretty dope


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 22, 2016)

BAM!! 

Here comes the stink..spoke to soon


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 23, 2016)

SR71 is officially starting to flower @treemansbuds


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3615121


Cool calm dog man


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 23, 2016)

I need a bigger dog but don't tell her that. She thinks she's a beagle and bulldog rolled into one. I kinda got stuck with her, but now love the little bitch haha.


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

Terriers are cool.


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

Perfect size for a trailer . Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 23, 2016)

Lick lick lap dogs


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 23, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Well this is my favorite lick lick lap dog haha.
> View attachment 3615160


Bringing the twin flaps out to play
Better than a bag of dicks lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 23, 2016)

Lmao, man that thread got ugly quick but nothing like a big bag of dicks to straighten things out!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 23, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Lmao, man that thread got ugly quick but nothing like a big bag of dicks to straighten things out!


Well a few dicks were bent not straight lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Lmao, man that thread got ugly quick but nothing like a big bag of dicks to straighten things out!





ruby fruit said:


> Well a few dicks were bent not straight lol



What did I miss ? This Nazi editing shit is pissing me off. Along with don't talk about trading sharing or gifting yet it's OK to have threads on how to mail drugs in the federal mail and how to make lsd, shoot herion, and make crystal is OK .


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Bringing the twin flaps out to play
> Better than a bag of dicks lol


Did you ask if you could show black Betty to strangers .


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

And I named my beagle coonie because he's black. And I can't stand all the spine less country hating democrats here either. There should be no CWP, we should openly carry assult rifles to the grocery store and libraries .


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 23, 2016)

Yep or showing grow pics in clear violation of Federal law lol. Hey, I'm just saying, not trying to cause any problems. I'll follow the rules set by whomever pays for the bandwidth around here. 



TWS said:


> What did I miss ? This Nazi editing shit is pissing me off. Along with don't talk about trading sharing or gifting yet it's OK to have threads on how to mail drugs in the federal mail and how to make lsd, shoot herion, and make crystal is OK .


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

We pay for the bandwith. If it wasn't for the members there would be no website and it wouldn't be worth one red cent.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Did you ask if you could show black Betty to strangers .


Shes locked away for emergancies hasnt been used for a while lol


----------



## 757growin (Feb 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3615121


You can have him teach you how to tie a tie for your next big moment in life. Freaking cute dude


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

757growin said:


> You can have him teach you how to tie a tie for your next big moment in life. Freaking cute dude


Oh he was pissed. He got tricked into a photo shoot for a cookie from mom. Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 23, 2016)

757growin said:


> You can have him teach you how to tie a tie for your next big moment in life. Freaking cute dude


Lol it was a cool pic wasnt it...wonder if it has the same bark tws has when hes ammending his soil..the dog not tws lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> BAM!!
> 
> Here comes the stink..spoke to soon





ruby fruit said:


> Bringing the twin flaps out to play
> Better than a bag of dicks lol


Did your finger slip ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol it was a cool pic wasnt it...wonder if it has the same bark tws has when hes ammending his soil..the dog not tws lol


We only howl.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> We only howl.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 23, 2016)

Might go give the girls there weekly feed...


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

It's been a week now rube.


----------



## TWS (Feb 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


>


This album is when ozzy went gay


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

Not many pics today just fucked up issues...typical ay i have to visit the black hole for at least a couple hrs to appreciate the ines who have it worse but im so selfish i cant see it sometimes

BUT in the things i need to do i fed another feed of maxsea today vwg but pushed the strength a touch further ...
Enjoy because i certainly am


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh im that stoned i forgot the pics
My bad 
Listening to fade to black metal
1st o e is SR 71 just starting to throw hairs and bent iver like a submissive tall legged red haired woman


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

And some BG and WW pics like black and white in the stink stakes i wonder who gets the upper hand


----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2016)

No posting naked flesh pics.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> No posting naked flesh pics.


 This grape krush is showing a little bit too much cleavage  lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

Dream machine fem seed heavyweight seeds


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

Big shout out to TWS this bloke comes across as a straight shooter from the mouth and some ppl cant handle that so fuck em
Hes got a horse sized heart says ruby
The karma train on riu is well and truly alive


----------



## reza92 (Feb 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3616115 Big shout out to TWS this bloke comes across as a straight shooter from the mouth and some ppl cant handle that so fuck em
> Hes got a horse sized heart says ruby
> The karma train on riu is well and truly alive


Yeah I'm a lot jealous. I need to go buy myself a glass pipe.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 24, 2016)

Haha, good for you man!! Glad u got that glass.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Haha, good for you man!! Glad u got that glass.


lol the funny thing is smidge me ole mate that I asked for only high times mags but tws knows im still smoking outta a brass pipe from the 90s lol ..that was an unexpected nice surprise


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3616110 View attachment 3616111 Dream machine fem seed heavyweight seeds


You had some rain your way too ruby? Its pissed down here in TAs the last two days. 35mm.


----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm probably just as stoked as Ruby that I could send him these things. Makes me feel good he won't die of brass poisoning . Lol. 
Gonna send him a oil rig next time or maybe personally deliver one.


----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2016)

I was like a big kid waiting for the package arrival.


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> I was like a big kid waiting for the package arrival.


You're a top lad TWS.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3616115 Big shout out to TWS this bloke comes across as a straight shooter from the mouth and some ppl cant handle that so fuck em
> Hes got a horse sized heart says ruby
> The karma train on riu is well and truly alive


Good people @TWS ! Nice delivery dude


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3616110 View attachment 3616111 Dream machine fem seed heavyweight seeds


FUCK YEAH~!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reza92 (Feb 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm probably just as stoked as Ruby that I could send him these things. Makes me feel good he won't die of brass poisoning . Lol.
> Gonna send him a oil rig next time or maybe personally deliver one.


Aww yeah that sounds hectic. 

This is my current smoking piece. Had a hard life and is not long off retirement.


----------



## reza92 (Feb 24, 2016)

Did a little cleaning up out the back.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

bict said:


> You had some rain your way too ruby? Its pissed down here in TAs the last two days. 35mm.


Less than 5mm here mate not much at all still had to water the dream machine today but weather is starting to hit low 30s and not constant 38-41 so the plant will appreciate that lol
Hows urs going man i need to check in if u have updated


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Less than 5mm here mate not much at all still had to water the dream machine today but weather is starting to hit low 30s and not constant 38-41 so the plant will appreciate that lol
> Hows urs going man i need to check in if u have updated


Its going well man. Most of them are about at the stage yours are at. Two are quite ahead with big thick white buds, no amber and one is just starting to flower. I've not updated for a while but will do this Sunday. 
I've been following yours and VNS's in the shadows. 

Also been in the organic section figuring out next years grow. 
Going full organic and putting em in the ground. Putting all my free regulars from herbies in another patch too .
Will have 13 fem and 12 regs next season .


----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2016)

Where is Kermit ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Where is Kermit ?


On an acid trip somewhere


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> FUCK YEAH~!!!!!!!!!!!


looks a bit ugly mate but id say for a first guerrilla grow and only one water per 7-10 days everytime I am proud shes standing and flowering hard.
I think it was BC or marco that said a guerrilla grow will work out for me if I put in some sort of effort at the start at least,id really like to throw 3 in the same spot but theres no way im taking trips weekly to keep them going so I need to find something in the off season to keep the water up enough for them to survive..its been fun though


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Where is Kermit ?


I talk to him daily man...hes alive


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

bict said:


> Its going well man. Most of them are about at the stage yours are at. Two are quite ahead with big thick white buds, no amber and one is just starting to flower. I've not updated for a while but will do this Sunday.
> I've been following yours and VNS's in the shadows.
> 
> Also been in the organic section figuring out next years grow.
> ...


YES !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

reza92 said:


> Did a little cleaning up out the back.
> View attachment 3616197
> View attachment 3616198


hope you finish well dude looking gd


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> I was like a big kid waiting for the package arrival.


didn't take long at all did it?


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2016)

Man I love the outdoor section. Hands down the best place on riu.


----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> didn't take long at all did it?


No. Not at all really for as faraway as it is.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 24, 2016)

We truly live in a small world now fellas. Hell we are sitting here bs'ing back and forth in damn near real time, showing off pics and enjoying ANY music video we want to post with cats halfway around the planet. Far fucking out if you think about it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

bict said:


> Man I love the outdoor section. Hands down the best place on riu.


Agree


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> We truly live in a small world now fellas. Hell we are sitting here bs'ing back and forth in damn near real time, showing off pics and enjoying ANY music video we want to post with cats halfway around the planet. Far fucking out if you think about it.


Wish we all lived in the same block bro..funny as fuck planes would be in restricted airspace above us for fear of pilots getting stoned


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> We truly live in a small world now fellas. Hell we are sitting here bs'ing back and forth in damn near real time, showing off pics and enjoying ANY music video we want to post with cats halfway around the planet. Far fucking out if you think about it.


right on smidge! and on different days at some point and the same day


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

bict said:


> Man I love the outdoor section. Hands down the best place on riu.


I dont even visit fb no more...cancelled my account i get better conversations from u dudes here than i get from ppl in fb in the same town as me..fuvk being fake stoners and reality and bs is where its at


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> right on smidge! and on different days at some point and the same day


Yeah lol u got that right..how many times .having a chat here then fuck off to bed or work and check in next day to 50 odd alerts lol..if i got less than 5 alerts im kinda thinking maybe i pissed ppl off


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 24, 2016)

Fuckin A man, it's 11:38 pm Thursday here and I'm betting it's Friday right now in your part of the world. Hell though wtf am I talking about? It's Friday 2 hours east of here lmao! Pretty stoned right now. 

Yep Ruby, deactivated my FB acct too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I dont even visit fb no more...cancelled my account i get better conversations from u dudes here than i get from ppl in fb in the same town as me..fuvk being fake stoners and reality and bs is where its at


absofuckinglutely. i have a fb account again, but i dont use it for shit, keeping up with some norwegian friends but nothing more


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Fuckin A man, it's 11:38 pm Thursday here and I'm betting it's Friday right now in your part of the world. Hell though wtf am I talking about? It's Friday 2 hours east of here lmao! Pretty stoned right now.
> 
> Yep Ruby, deactivated my FB acct too.


Lol nearly 4:20 pm here mate..thurs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Fuckin A man, it's 11:38 pm Thursday here and I'm betting it's Friday right now in your part of the world. Hell though wtf am I talking about? It's Friday 2 hours east of here lmao! Pretty stoned right now.
> 
> Yep Ruby, deactivated my FB acct too.


its 1241 thursday afternoon here


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> absofuckinglutely. i have a fb account again, but i dont use it for shit, keeping up with some norwegian friends but nothing more


Dont lie dude u prob use it just for cumtribute girls ..lol wat a crack up mate showed me that page the other day


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 24, 2016)

I said I was stoned, I meant Wedkesday here hahahahaha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dont lie dude u prob use it just for cumtribute girls ..lol wat a crack up mate showed me that page the other day


well i didnt know about that but now i do


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

So fuck it cracked a beer and checked the garden again..spraying for white flies again tonite when sun goes down
bottom pic is sr71 just gone thru stretch had to tie it down and just starting to throw hairs


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wish we all lived in the same block bro..funny as fuck planes would be in restricted airspace above us for fear of pilots getting stoned


2016 Australia meet up? Haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

bict said:


> 2016 Australia meet up? Haha


We could all have a harvest bbq in that big fucken hole where the car wrecks were in the wolf creek movie lol


----------



## bict (Feb 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> We could all have a harvest bbq in that big fucken hole where the car wrecks were in the wolf creek movie lol


Haha, sounds the go.


----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm gonna go post this in the Trump thread.


----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 25, 2016)

I had to laugh at this, MINI THIN


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

Hick Hop night. Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 25, 2016)

I ate alot of those back in the day. cotton mouth and nasty fucking taste in the mouth


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


>


hahahaha rapping about his fkn truck, great


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

Had to remember where I came from.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Had to remember where I came from.


Grew up on this too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


>


I love that song man..u.put me onto.it teo harvests ago


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

Suicidal tendancies one of the first tapes i ever brought this is the one


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm gonna go post this in the Trump thread.


@Smidge34


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


>


Lol I just heard that the other day, I turned it up haha


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> @Smidge34


Lmao, that video would have been about right back when I was in HS in the 80s, but to be honest the kids across the country are all pretty similar today from what I have seen in my travels. The kids around here are too busy with their faces planted on their phones or on a meth pipe to be true blue hillbilly rednecks. The majority of these kids never learned the art of self-reliant country living and don't hit a lick at nothing.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2016)

This how a redneck rides......


----------



## thenugget (Feb 25, 2016)

looking good rubes! exciting time of the year for sure. Sorry to hijack but ill share some pictures.

my plants are very average this year but my mates 2 girls are epic! kosher tangle on the right and another DNA strain on the left. Goodluck for the last couple months.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 25, 2016)

Only warning........


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

thenugget said:


> looking good rubes! exciting time of the year for sure. Sorry to hijack but ill share some pictures.
> 
> my plants are very average this year but my mates 2 girls are epic! kosher tangle on the right and another DNA strain on the left. Goodluck for the last couple months.
> 
> View attachment 3616693View attachment 3616693 View attachment 3616694 View attachment 3616696 View attachment 3616697 View attachment 3616698 View attachment 3616701


Nothing to average in your pics bro hell those dna strains look killer tho dont they ?
Have a gd run home mate be sure to update when they are almost done id love to see pics of the kosher etc nearly finished.
Your never jacking the thread man we are all here for the same reason.
Gd to hear from ya


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

@tremmansbuds the SR stalk is easy the biggest stalk of all 3 and its only in the 15 gallon smarty like the bubblegum,its way thicker than the ww and that's in the ground.I think that's saying something to me about the quality of the strain


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

fucken whiteflys are pissing me off..seems they wanna make a home on the underside of old big leaves on the SR..shake the plants still got flyers while I do that I spray the fuckers so the flyers die straight away...
in other funny news my mate has an awesome fucken sativa going with a stalk on it to be proud of..hes says ohh dude shes starting to throw some hairs just this week ,next week ill de-leaf her hahahah I just said good work man


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

Close up pic here to show whiteflies ..theres 3 or 4 in pic ive shaken the plant 20 odd have flown around hit them with spray this is just where the decided to fall and die


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

In other news girls are looking great 
First pic BG 2nd pic WW ive maximised the top canopys this year thanks to the netting 
I have ideas to improve it yet again next season


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 25, 2016)

Found ruby on youtube


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Found ruby on youtube


EXACT ! Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> EXACT ! Lol


No hang on...thats not me i would have had no 69 on my car


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Found ruby on youtube


Mother clucking Ricky Bobby !
Shake and bake my man !


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 25, 2016)

Order greenlacewing larvae and they'll destroy those whiteflies , they'll eat the eggs to and you'll get the rest off your shake n spray lol, bring your garden to life


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Mother clucking Ricky Bobby !
> Shake and bake my man !


Damnit chip!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Order greenlacewing larvae and they'll destroy those whiteflies , they'll eat the eggs to and you'll get the rest off your shake n spray lol, bring your garden to life


Ill look into it not sure i can where im located


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 25, 2016)

Have you ever seen two trichogamma wasps stuck to a piece of duct tape in Australia?


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

I bet he's seen two Roos stuck together though.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> I bet he's seen two Roos stuck together though.


Kangaroo bacon, down under


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

They eat the piss out of those things . Like VC on dog.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 25, 2016)

Ruby probably feeds Roos to his crocodiles to fatten them up, he's tough like that


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 25, 2016)

Roo raised crocs , high in protein


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

Crocs eat my shit cos i shit gold


Soilgrownsmile said:


> Ruby probably feeds Roos to his crocodiles to fatten them up, he's tough like that


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Crocs eat my shit cos i shit gold


You were pushing the world up when you thought you were doin push-ups earlier bro
* bcuz Australia is down unda


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

Greenhouse whitefly
Taken not of how they wont go near the BG plant...same as tomatoes some strains they dont go near


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> You were pushing the world up when you thought you were doin push-ups earlier bro
> * bcuz Australia is down unda


Fuck i havnt done pushups since bout 05 lol lazy ten yrs


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fuck i havnt done pushups since bout 05 lol lazy ten yrs


I think about working out all the time , but I try to roll enough joints to stay in shape


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

But he still pisses excellence.


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

He wrestles Taipans fo fun.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> He wrestles Taipans fo fun.


I heard ruby taught crocodile Dundee how to tame wildabeasts and dingos


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> He wrestles Taipans fo fun.


Black betty.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

Lo


Soilgrownsmile said:


> I heard ruby taught crocodile Dundee how to tame wildabeasts and dingos


Lol thats only cos throwing horns for my metal music...and the glint of evil in my eye...or dust


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> I heard ruby taught crocodile Dundee how to tame wildabeasts and dingos


Shit ! His buddy has one of his trained Dingos. I have a order in for one when he comes to the bbq.


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Black betty.....


Uhhhhhhh, I rather take my chances with the Taipan.


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> I heard ruby taught crocodile Dundee how to tame wildabeasts and dingos


He should Of trained Steve Irwin.
I miss that guy.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Shit ! His buddy has one of his trained Dingos. I have a order in for one when he comes to the bbq.


Dingo training 101, with ru-chucknorris-by


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> He should Of trained Steve Irwin.


Ahaha Irwin and his online degrees
* I miss shark week


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Ahaha Irwin and his online degrees
> * I miss shark week


Shark week is still on.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Shark week is still on.


I only have like 6 channels and five are in Spanish Lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> I only have like 6 channels and five are in Spanish Lol


 Well, as the weather report shows ,Spanish channels ain't so bad. I don't need to understand much really .


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I talk to him daily man...hes alive


Is his damn finger broke ?


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Well, as the weather report shows ,Spanish channels ain't so bad. I don't need to understand much really .


Those damn Latinas, always like, Por que


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Dingo training 101, with ru-chucknorris-by


I didnt teach the dingo to take that baby


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

Ding ding ding. Below the belt. Point


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ding ding ding. Below the belt. Point


I got a point taken off me for hitting him after the bell...but he turned his back on my in defense with 5 secs to go 
Of course i was gunna wack him one to let him know lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 25, 2016)

Then fakes him out by looking him in the eyes but kicking him right in the fucking nuts


----------



## TWS (Feb 25, 2016)

Point !


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Then fakes him out by looking him in the eyes but kicking him right in the fucking nuts


Lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

I detach mine .


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> I detach mine .


I think you better stay over the states


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think you better stay over the states


hahahahahaha, just busted a gut laughing at this


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think you better stay over the states


You can borrow it if you ever lose yours.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> You can borrow it if you ever lose yours.


Lol if its winter i wont be able to see it


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Did you see what I did to Vnsmkr in his thread. Lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol if its winter i wont be able to see it


I'll even wash it for you. Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Did you see what I did to Vnsmkr in his thread. Lol


Fuck it I got nothing better to do! Hahaha


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

We talked about alot. I all ready gave Rube the third degree once. Lol


----------



## doublejj (Feb 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think you better stay over the states


It's not so bad if you stay away from him in the morning....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

Some shit below rgd Aus laws from some news site.....

The government in Australia approved a measure that legalizes medical marijuana for people with painful and chronic diseases. The Australian Parliament amended the Narcotics Drugs Act to allow cannabis to be legally grown for both medical and scientific purposes.
The Minister for Health Sussan Ley says the move is unprecedented in Australia and a triumph for the many supporters who have been fighting to change the attitudes of the government towards medical marijuana. From now on, patients who use cannabis for medicinal purposes will not be treated as criminals.
While the Australian law provides for a structure to create a legal supply chain, it is still up to the individual states to legalize medical marijuana and associated growers. According to Michael Katz of the University of Sydney Business School, many of the states will need to amend some of their laws before cannabis is legal, but many seem willing to do so.
Katz says passing such legislation by the Australian government will likely help avoid many of the legal ambiguities experienced in the United States. While some U.S. states, like Alaska, have legalized marijuana sales, the drug is still illegal under current federal law, which has created confusion about what is legal and what is not.
“What this means for Australia is when the states go through their process, they’ll be doing so within a national framework,” Katz noted. “As they approve things on their end, they’ll be entering into an orderly process.”
Many expect it will be at least six months before cannabis growers and suppliers will be able to apply for a license. While medical marijuana is now legal in Australia, the government still considers recreational weed illegal.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

http://www.inquisitr.com/2827558/australia-medical-marijuana-bill-approved-by-parliament-growing-cannabis-is-now-legal/


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Ruby ! I think you have a severe case of Hemoroids !


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Man that was fast ! I love dictatorship. Lol
And you thought you would never see this in your life time Rube.
Throw out the brass pipes you Blokes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

I always like how these people say medical recreational blah blah fucking blah....its ALL fucking medical!!!!! Gets under my fucking skin when idiots talk about shit they don't know about......


----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think you better stay over the states


SR-71 Purple Kush
Was a clone only strain from the "Blue Sky Café" in Oakland ca. Seeds were created when a single seed fell out of a bud when breaking the bud up to smoke. Seed was grown and was a male, the male was bread to the "clone only" female....poof...SR-71 seeds. She's a late finisher, can go to mid November here in the states.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> SR-71 Purple Kush
> Was a clone only strain from the "Blue Sky Café" in Oakland ca. Seeds were created when a single seed fell out of a bud when breaking the bud up to smoke. Seed was grown and was a male, the male was bread to the "clone only" female....poof...SR-71 seeds. She's a late finisher, can go to mid November here in the states.
> View attachment 3619704
> 
> View attachment 3619705


Thanks for that tmb saved me hunting thru 30 odd pages to find it again

@Chipper Pig refer to this description and pics from post above


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

I seen SR71 at a seed bank ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> I seen SR71 at a seed bank ?


Dunno mate..i do know i tried to find the cheese surprise from @papapayne but cant find it at herbies or attutude..is breeders boutique the breeder or actual store that sells them ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dunno mate..i do know i tried to find the cheese surprise from @papapayne but cant find it at herbies or attutude..is breeders boutique the breeder or actual store that sells them ?


Draw it up on seed finder


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dunno mate..i do know i tried to find the cheese surprise from @papapayne but cant find it at herbies or attutude..is breeders boutique the breeder or actual store that sells them ?


This one?
http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seed-details.php?id=11
Looks out of stock mate.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cheese_Surprise/Breeders_Boutique/


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> SR-71 Purple Kush
> Was a clone only strain from the "Blue Sky Café" in Oakland ca. Seeds were created when a single seed fell out of a bud when breaking the bud up to smoke. Seed was grown and was a male, the male was bread to the "clone only" female....poof...SR-71 seeds. She's a late finisher, can go to mid November here in the states.
> View attachment 3619704
> 
> View attachment 3619705



There's " I kicked the Bears ass Larry " a Vet .


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> This one?
> http://www.breedersboutique.com/site/seed-details.php?id=11
> Looks out of stock mate.


All good just looks like something id like one year


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> There's " I kicked the Bears ass Larry " a Vet .


Sure is ...what a hard nut man
Especially after watching that movie with dicaprio in it


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cheese_Surprise/Breeders_Boutique/


Holly shit ! Look at the genetic line on it .


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> Holly shit ! Look at the genetic line on it .


I know .purple urkel


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yeah I'm wanting a cheese strain too. I ordered some beans from Sannie recently for my next run and requested Chocolate Cheese by Eskobar for my freebie but Sannie sent me Katzu Kush X Sannie's Jack. I already had Sannie's Jack coming in that order and specifically requested them, but got the strain they wanted tested I guess.


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah I'm wanting a cheese strain too. I ordered some beans from Sannie recently for my next run and requested Chocolate Cheese by Eskobar for my freebie but Sannie sent me Katzu Kush X Sannie's Jack. I already had Sannie's Jack coming in that order and specifically requested them, but got the strain they wanted tested I guess.


 I need to do some reading in strain review before I cut the cheese . I want STANKY . Like grannies pannies STANKY.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> Holly shit ! Look at the genetic line on it .


Fuck yeah, Romulan, Skunk and that fuckin Danny Boy line is the shiz.


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

Like balls shrinking scary when the lights come on. Lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

I know Thumps got something like that though that ain't cheese.


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

He's got something comparable to road kill.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 29, 2016)

I'd forgotten all about Danny Boy.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> He's got something comparable to road kill.


Interested as fuck then. I'm on the hunt for rks.


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Interested as fuck then. I'm on the hunt for rks.


man. I been on the hunt for the old school dead ass skunk in your pocket shit . There's a long ass thread on it in strain review .
Sounded like the closest was shoreline cut only or RSK . Shoreline is hard to find .RSK is discontinued.
Not sure about Bodhi's RKunicorn.
I heard tales about seed called "pot of gold.
And then there is the Obama cut.
Cheese is not this smell though.


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Interested as fuck then. I'm on the hunt for rks.


My window shaker was belting out some pretty strong smells this round. Why even scrub ? Lol
I'm gonna have to do something .


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 29, 2016)

I have read a million threads about a million strains supposed to be rks. Hell I even found an older thread where you TWS mention Reeferman's RF Outdoor or something, a 49 day strain from some old school skunk line, but I can't find it. Neville talks about how to find it again on pg 2 of this thread and one fine day when I'm set up fat as fuck I'm gonna search for it. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/who-has-the-stinkest-road-kill-skunk.605414/page-2


----------



## doublejj (Feb 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Interested as fuck then. I'm on the hunt for rks.


rks.....


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I have read a million threads about a million strains supposed to be rks. Hell I even found an older thread where you TWS mention Reeferman's RF Outdoor or something, a 49 day strain from some old school skunk line, but I can't find it. Neville talks about how to find it again on pg 2 of this thread and one fine day when I'm set up fat as fuck I'm gonna search for it.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/who-has-the-stinkest-road-kill-skunk.605414/page-2


I think deeper in the thread it goes on to say that the skunk line don't get it and cheese was closer ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 29, 2016)

I can't help but think if you make the right cross you would open up the throwback phenos at some point. I'm no breeder though lol.


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

I think I looked for that strain too and finally found it discontinued


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey Ruby, I sent smoker a invite over here. Hope you don't mind .


----------



## papapayne (Feb 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dunno mate..i do know i tried to find the cheese surprise from @papapayne but cant find it at herbies or attutude..is breeders boutique the breeder or actual store that sells them ?


Buy direct it's there name plus .com


----------



## papapayne (Feb 29, 2016)

Use code riu


----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> I seen SR71 at a seed bank ?


I've seen SR-71 seeds out there as well. My seeds were from a certain pheno type they had at the Blue Sky café.


TWS said:


> There's " I kicked the Bears ass Larry " a Vet .


Larry had me come over after his attack and take a few photos. I'll share a couple.
Pictures were taken about a week after the attack. He said they had to put a couple stitches on one of his nuts. (no pictures)
TMB-


----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Interested as fuck then. I'm on the hunt for rks.





TWS said:


> He's got something comparable to road kill.


I have a few beans from Wheezer I got from the 1st BBQ that are;
Road Kill Skunk X Chem valley kush.
Never popped any, so I know nothing about them. Coming from Wheezer, I'm sure they're NICE!
TMB-


----------



## fumble (Feb 29, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I've seen SR-71 seeds out there as well. My seeds were from a certain pheno type they had at the Blue Sky café.
> 
> Larry had me come over after his attack and take a few photos. I'll share a couple.
> Pictures were taken about a week after the attack. He said they had to put a couple stitches on one of his nuts. (no pictures)
> ...


Got damn! Larry's a bad motha fcka


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> Hey Ruby, I sent smoker a invite over here. Hope you don't mind .


Thanks mate.
Hope to return the favour one day


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> I need to do some reading in strain review before I cut the cheese . I want STANKY . Like grannies pannies STANKY.


Just looking at papapaynes cheese bud made my mouth drool...


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I have a few beans from Wheezer I got from the 1st BBQ that are;
> Road Kill Skunk X Chem valley kush.
> Never popped any, so I know nothing about them. Coming from Wheezer, I'm sure they're NICE!
> TMB-


They would be worth popping by the sound of it ..i dont know of wheezer but hell everytime you guys speak of someone i listen


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

Larrys the sort of guy i could sit around a camp fire and smoke all night listening to him talk


----------



## doublejj (Feb 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Larrys the sort of guy i could sit around a camp fire and smoke all night listening to him talk


He's got Hella war stories.....we swapped Vietnam war stories at the BBQ one time.....he had me scared


----------



## doublejj (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> He's got Hella war stories.....we swapped Vietnam war stories at the BBQ one time.....he had me scared
> 
> View attachment 3620056


You know what ?
Funny thing is jj i nearly mentioned your name as well.in the same sentence as larry just then....

Hope pc is well man say i said hi


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> He's got Hella war stories.....we swapped Vietnam war stories at the BBQ one time.....he had me scared
> 
> View attachment 3620056


Im still gonna make that bbq this year jj just so u dont think.i talk shit


----------



## doublejj (Feb 29, 2016)

I haven't 


ruby fruit said:


> You know what ?
> Funny thing is jj i nearly mentioned your name as well.in the same sentence as larry just then....
> 
> Hope pc is well man say i said hi


heard from the crew in a while....I hope it's because they are just too busy to call....


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I haven't
> 
> heard from the crew in a while....I hope it's because they are just too busy to call....


They would be working hard brother and just letting you have some time with your wife after the recent scare ....


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> They would be worth popping by the sound of it ..i dont know of wheezer but hell everytime you guys speak of someone i listen


https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-big-40.336731/


----------



## papapayne (Feb 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just looking at papapaynes cheese bud made my mouth drool...


Have you seen the pic of the cheese surprise hash doc and I made outta my trim/popcorn ? that shit makes me drool everytime...


----------



## papapayne (Feb 29, 2016)

This is all cheese surprise, different micro and washes....


----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 29, 2016)

doublejj said:


> He's got Hella war stories.....we swapped Vietnam war stories at the BBQ one time.....he had me scared
> 
> View attachment 3620056


Larry, Larry's son and another vet named Don helped me trim 2 years ago. The stories Larry told made the long days of trimming go by fast. The man has lived 10 different life's. Between growing up in Stockton Ca, the Vietnam years, his battles with substance abuse, the hot shot fire fighter years, back country trail crews, now wrestling bears.....what a life!
Larry is SUPER kind, very helpful, and a hard worker as seen in JJ's pictures. The man is golden! Glad to call him my friend.
TMB-


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Feb 29, 2016)

papapayne said:


> This is all cheese surprise, different micro and washes....
> 
> View attachment 3620118 View attachment 3620119 View attachment 3620120


Chronic bubble mmmm


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Larry, Larry's son and another vet named Don helped me trim 2 years ago. The stories Larry told made the long days of trimming go by fast. The man has lived 10 different life's. Between growing up in Stockton Ca, the Vietnam years, his battles with substance abuse, the hot shot fire fighter years, back country trail crews, now wrestling bears.....what a life!
> Larry is SUPER kind, very helpful,
> 
> and a hard worker as seen in JJ's pictures. The man is golden! Glad to call him my friend.
> ...


 Can you get him to come to next falls bbq ? Ruby will be there then .


----------



## treemansbuds (Feb 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> Can you get him to come to next falls bbq ? Ruby will be there then .


He's always invited! Just a matter of his schedule......Larry's a busy man!
TMB-


----------



## BcDigger (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey rubes ever heard this one?


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Feb 29, 2016)

papapayne said:


> This is all cheese surprise, different micro and washes....
> 
> View attachment 3620118 View attachment 3620119 View attachment 3620120


I'm going to buy some bags from Amazon. Do you recommend any? What sizes did you use?


----------



## papapayne (Feb 29, 2016)

tannersmokin247 said:


> I'm going to buy some bags from Amazon. Do you recommend any? What sizes did you use?


@Dr.D81 is the better one to ask, he has it down!


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 29, 2016)

tannersmokin247 said:


> I'm going to buy some bags from Amazon. Do you recommend any? What sizes did you use?


I don't have the technique down like that cheese surprise dank ass hash, wow that stuff looks good enough to take a bite of, but I'll throw a little plug in for these 5 gallon Geneva bags for sure as far as being top notch made. They are thick with quality stiching that reminds me of tent canvas and come in 5 bag and 8 bag. I bought the 5 bag set on the cheap.

http://www.amazon.com/Geneva-Barns-Herbal-Essense-Extractor/dp/B00SCQGXMI


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 29, 2016)

tannersmokin247 said:


> I'm going to buy some bags from Amazon. Do you recommend any? What sizes did you use?


Someone was asking on Frenchy's hash thread a few pages back from where it is now....There is some feedback there


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

papapayne said:


> This is all cheese surprise, different micro and washes....
> 
> View attachment 3620118 View attachment 3620119 View attachment 3620120


Whooaaa


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Hey rubes ever heard this one?


Sure have i have couple of thier albums


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> He's always invited! Just a matter of his schedule......Larry's a busy man!
> TMB-


A movie on the guy ...
...


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im still gonna make that bbq this year jj just so u dont think.i talk shit


I was talking bout making the brick bbq lol
Harvest bbq 2017 is where ill be coming is where im at..i will have my long service up then and be able to take a month off paid also my wife is finishing work early next year for gd and shes coming with me to spend a few weeks visiting smoking touring gardens etc


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2016)

3 hrs @TWS then your glass is getting a work out 
Thanks again bro love ya but not like a homo..ok


----------



## TWS (Mar 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 3 hrs @TWS then your glass is getting a work out
> Thanks again bro love ya but not like a homo..ok


Show us a virgin packed bowl !


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Show us a virgin packed bowl !


With pleasure


----------



## papapayne (Mar 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Show us a virgin packed bowl !





ruby fruit said:


> With pleasure



I wanna play!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2016)

@TWS 
Love it man cool as fuck especially now im baked


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2016)

I am really baked...forgot to post the pic


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 1, 2016)

Just smoked the last bit of hash I had. Carried all the plants back up this morning. The Sinfully Sour is the heaviest pot and it was giving me a hug going up the stairs; smells fucking lovely!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3621012 I am really baked...forgot to post the pic


Nice piece


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just smoked the last bit of hash I had. Carried all the plants back up this morning. The Sinfully Sour is the heaviest pot and it was giving me a hug going up the stairs; smells fucking lovely!


Last of my best bud til I harvest my indoor in a month. I fucked up and unloaded too much lol, but still got some shitty lowers and kief to get me by.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2016)

Still battling some whiteflys not a plague but its still a task keeping on top.
Some leaves on the girls look like they have suffered fert burn but not sure as there is similar damage to the middle as well and not the tips... 
Other than that looking gd i think


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2016)

Sr71 has been bent pulled and twisted tied as shes run out of room put on a nice stretch and now gearing up for the home stretch but 4 weeks behind her friends
Shes taking being handled rough well


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2016)

Gonna start bloom with epsom added tomorrow on the WW and BG tomorrow and add epsom to the veg feed the SR is still getting


----------



## TWS (Mar 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3621012 I am really baked...forgot to post the pic


 Hey , that's a good looking piece brotha.


----------



## TWS (Mar 1, 2016)

Plants,look good too.


----------



## TWS (Mar 1, 2016)

Where's the name tags ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Where's the name tags ?


Gimme a few mins ill sort that out lol @Vnsmkr


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Where's the name tags ?


Mr Tags has spoken


----------



## TWS (Mar 1, 2016)

You don't have a hair on your ass .


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2016)

Took me half a mile before i caught the cat so i could write the sign


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3621170


FUCKING FUNNY SHIT RUBY hahahahahahahaha


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Mar 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Took me half a mile before i caught the cat so i could write the sign


It took me a second to realize....lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 1, 2016)

Cheers Ruby! Fun e as fuck


----------



## TWS (Mar 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3621170


Good job ruby. Was that so hard Vnsmkr


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 1, 2016)

Still laughing


TWS said:


> Good job ruby. Was that so hard Vnsmkr


Penthouse Pot #1, all of it. Who needs tags for that


----------



## TWS (Mar 1, 2016)

Tag it !


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 1, 2016)

The cat line was fuckin genius


----------



## TWS (Mar 1, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> The cat line was fuckin genius


I don't get it ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> I don't get it ?


If u dont get it maybe your coming over mite be a mistake next year lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 2, 2016)

Ruby whats that you brought us in for lunch? Those fucking cats......


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> If u dont get it maybe your coming over mite be a mistake next year lol


Ok fine.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ok fine.


stop playing dumb you intelligent mofo


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)

Seriously , I have no idea what a cat has to do with your tag. Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Seriously , I have no idea what a cat has to do with your tag. Lol


lol it looks like blood that I wrote with..i was merely referring to chasing the cat to write the tag for you ;0


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh, thought it was some kind of metal shit. Never mind .


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sheet metal?


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)

Heavy metal


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 2, 2016)

Lead and such?


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)

You fuckers talking in code tonight ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh, thought it was some kind of metal shit. Never mind .


Dont be a debbie downer...u sound like u have 3 personalitys like myself


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 2, 2016)

the sheet metal panthers of oz


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 2, 2016)

I smoked the shit out of that last bud I had man and just typing shit lol, stoned at 2am.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 2, 2016)

it's night time? Nobody fucking told me


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dont be a debbie downer...u sound like u have 3 personalitys like myself


 Here's one of them


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> it's night time? Nobody fucking told me


Go tag some shit !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 2, 2016)

Whats that fucking gibberish you are speaking? I know nothing of this thing called tags


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Whats that fucking gibberish you are speaking? I know nothing of this thing called tags


It's a 3 letter word. It's not that hard really.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 2, 2016)

Here you go TWS. Heres your fkn tag.


----------



## TWS (Mar 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Here you go TWS. Heres your fkn tag.
> 
> View attachment 3621345


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I smoked the shit out of that last bud I had man and just typing shit lol, stoned at 2am.


Im fucked..kinda drooling now waiting to stir the dough with my missus and make pancakes


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2016)

And you guys are turning this into a violent thread its meant to be peaceful like duuudes


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2016)

sonice day here but up at 6am to spray eco oil for these fucken whiteflies this was the only window I had to spray as temps exceed the threshold for spraying for the next 6 days.
im assuming that temperature limit is when not to spray and its not reaching that temp for another 6 hrs today so got in early...


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2016)

If using a spray on a plant for bugs I will often hose the plant down with water first. Bugs hate that...plus it gets rid of most of them as well. Good luck, I heard whitefly are a mare.


----------



## fumble (Mar 2, 2016)

yes. they. are.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2016)

DST said:


> If using a spray on a plant for bugs I will often hose the plant down with water first. Bugs hate that...plus it gets rid of most of them as well. Good luck, I heard whitefly are a mare.


Great advice...i will do that next time.
In fact cos we have extreme heat the next week i might go out in the morning and spray hard with water to knock.of what i can the sun will dry plants out quick smart im not worried bout water on buds at this stage 
I have it under control but hell pics by fumble of the damage they do has me running around like a fat anorexic ....lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Great advice...i will do that next time.
> In fact cos we have extreme heat the next week i might go out in the morning and spray hard with water to knock.of what i can the sun will dry plants out quick smart im not worried bout water on buds at this stage
> I have it under control but hell pics by fumble of the damage they do has me running around like a fat anorexic ....lol


ya fat anorexic c*nt ha ha. No bugs at all fkn about on the guerilla plant eh?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2016)

Im loving this stage of flower ...its funny that the yard hasnt much smell like last years efforts but man when im up close the smells are so different the bubblegum has that awesome northern light coffee type smell to my nose ..i also love the fact that the ww and bg will be finished end of march early april whereas the sr71 has only just started so when the others go it will have the whole area to finish itself off and i tell you now the sr71 is not being pulled until @treemansbuds tells me its good to go..
Hes the grandpappy to this plant  and im guessing it will go right up to least or close to mid may


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> ya fat anorexic c*nt ha ha. No bugs at all fkn about on the guerilla plant eh?


Havnt had one bug problem on the dream machine mate only lack of water now and then.Hoping to get out thier today for an update brother...she will be the first finished im sure by end of month latest...im pretty sure for a smallish untopped plant the heads are ginna be all the way joined on the branches with no gaps so it still has potential for half lb but id be happy with 5 or 6 oz for the effory.
the lil nuggs were rock like last week but not much frost on them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 2, 2016)

Aye she'll be a beauty for solid nugs. She looked like she would. Interested to see what she turns out like


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye she'll be a beauty for solid nugs. She looked like she would. Interested to see what she turns out like


Gd thing is even tho its the size it is without to much care i know if someone ir myself done it in the backyard and topped it like hell she would reward it back in yield ...if i go guerrilla again next year im not moving plants there till they have neen topped a few times and at least 3 foot tall instead of going out there as 3 week old seedlings


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2016)

Anyone had this before ?
I have 3 possible scenarios just wondering if anyone has had the same ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2016)

SR71 @treemansbuds 
Here shes goes man just starting 

Whos your grandaddy ?


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey ruby and all! Long time no talk eh. Just spent the last hour reading through this thread amazing plants. Unfortunately things didn't quite work out for me this season. Broke up with a long term girlfriend n shit got real you guys know how it goes... got offered a great job opportunity up north for the summer time which i had to take as i needed to get away from all the drama. Anyway i left my clones with a friend and shortly after instead of revegging they flowered and got infested with bugs. I also left him with some autos which a possum managed to eat. Hes got one plant left its just started flowering but its no special strain. Now the real fun begins flowering cant wait to see your haul ruby!!! Anyway i return home in a couple of months so well see what happens. Fully jealous guys


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

Letstrip said:


> Hey ruby and all! Long time no talk eh. Just spent the last hour reading through this thread amazing plants. Unfortunately things didn't quite work out for me this season. Broke up with a long term girlfriend n shit got real you guys know how it goes... got offered a great job opportunity up north for the summer time which i had to take as i needed to get away from all the drama. Anyway i left my clones with a friend and shortly after instead of revegging they flowered and got infested with bugs. I also left him with some autos which a possum managed to eat. Hes got one plant left its just started flowering but its no special strain. Now the real fun begins flowering cant wait to see your haul ruby!!! Anyway i return home in a couple of months so well see what happens. Fully jealous guys


all understood buddy glad you got work and got away from the crap its unwanted everyone just needs to live their life and move on if not compatible without the emotional shit that goes with it for months after...don't sweat the small things dude im sure you will be back bigger than ever..let me know if you pass thru my way ill shout ya a half of fresh nuggs...ur a fair way away tho lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

had a bloke pm me and full on try and get me angry n shit cos he didn't like an honest opinion...comments of the best part of you run down your mummas leg and im a kunt..( yes he can spell) show me what a sad twit he is so I just answered in the best possible way till he couldn't call me names no more with spongebob memes and keyboard warrior memes..then when he knew he wasn't getting me angry he tried to bring that racist argument into it because I gave him shit back when he said I should step into his "hood" lol...just thought id share as it was a non productive morning

oh I cant grow and ive got a small weiner he says hahahahahahahahahah.

well one part of that is true


----------



## bict (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> had a bloke pm me and full on try and get me angry n shit cos he didn't like an honest opinion...comments of the best part of you run down your mummas leg and im a kunt..( yes he can spell) show me what a sad twit he is so I just answered in the best possible way till he couldn't call me names no more with spongebob memes and keyboard warrior memes..then when he knew he wasn't getting me angry he tried to bring that racist argument into it because I gave him shit back when he said I should step into his "hood" lol...just thought id share as it was a non productive morning
> 
> oh I cant grow and ive got a small weiner he says hahahahahahahahahah.
> 
> well one part of that is true


Wtf haha. Just another day rubes.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Wtf haha. Just another day rubes.


I wasnt even gonna mention it and i wont tell the name but if he comes here causing shit ill post the whole damn conversation lol
Hows yer girls going in this nice sunny weather brutha ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

Dream machine
Pic is pretty blurry but you can see the nugs browning up 
She will need another 4 weeks at least


----------



## bict (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I wasnt even gonna mention it and i wont tell the name but if he comes here causing shit ill post the whole damn conversation lol
> Hows yer girls going in this nice sunny weather brutha ?


Douchebags ae.

They're doing good, not much difference since I last updated the journal. 

Your dream machine has beautiful colours.


----------



## bict (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dream machine
> Pic is pretty blurry but you can see the nugs browning up
> She will need another 4 weeks at least


Give us a pic rubes! Love that girl.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Give us a pic rubes! Love that girl.


Sorry its blurry man kinda wanted to just get in to water and get out


----------



## bict (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Sorry its blurry man kinda wanted to just get in to water and get out


The colours are cool. I really like the look of it. Reminds me of the world of seeds afghan Kush I grew. Exact colour really, does it have bits of pink in it?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

All the tops are as round as golf balls and just as hard.....
I think she would be a great strain with height restrictions in the backyard with a regular watering schedule


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

bict said:


> The colours are cool. I really like the look of it. Reminds me of the world of seeds afghan Kush I grew. Exact colour really, does it have bits of pink in it?


No pink at all mate brown tops but under the tops all nugs are nearly joined nut all still white...just hard to see under the leaves cos by the time i get to water it once a week they are drooping never in praying position


----------



## bict (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> No pink at all mate brown tops but under the tops all nugs are nearly joined nut all still white...just hard to see under the leaves cos by the time i get to water it once a week they are drooping never in praying position


Regardless of the pink, she's got beautiful colouring.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Regardless of the pink, she's got beautiful colouring.


Cheers bud considering its a bit neglected its a better plant than some of the ones ive had that have been looked after everyday


----------



## bict (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Cheers bud considering its a bit neglected its a better plant than some of the ones ive had that have been looked after everyday


She's done beautifully.  I don't think this has been asked, but what are you running next season rubes?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

bict said:


> She's done beautifully.  I don't think this has been asked, but what are you running next season rubes?


Mate its so funny you asked cos thats all ive been thinking bout last couple days with some free time on my hands...
I was thinking of doing new soil and doing just the 2 in the ground because i have enough room to go 1.5x1.5x1.5m twice which would give me about 2 x 150 gallon holes of gd soil...

As for strains its gonna be hard to retire the wonder woman but if i did i would have to find 2 from these


Blue dream
Mk ultra
Bubbas gift
707 truthband
sour diesel
Og kush
Ultra sour

Im really working on something away from home where i would have the luxury of doing @treemansbuds

mad purps
Orange og 
grandmaster


So many choices but only so much room 
What a problem to have


----------



## bict (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Mate its so funny you asked cos thats all ive been thinking bout last couple days with some free time on my hands...
> I was thinking of doing new soil and doing just the 2 in the ground because i have enough room to go 1.5x1.5x1.5m twice which would give me about 2 x 150 gallon holes of gd soil...
> 
> As for strains its gonna be hard to retire the wonder woman but if i did i would have to find 2 from these
> ...


Haha quite the problem. 
The Humboldt seed org blue dream is a fantastic strain. It's my dp. 
Strains are hard as to pick  
Been wanting to do a diseal for a while now too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Haha quite the problem.
> The Humboldt seed org blue dream is a fantastic strain. It's my dp.
> Strains are hard as to pick
> Been wanting to do a diseal for a while now too.


I was def thinking blue dream in there with the yield and quality but then a indica dom


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I was def thinking blue dream in there with the yield and quality but then a indica dom


sour diesel or bubbas gift as 1


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 3, 2016)

Blue Dream is awesome


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

ive seen so many blue dreams grown on riu outdoor that im pretty sure shes gonna get her chance next season


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> ive seen so many blue dreams grown on riu outdoor that im pretty sure shes gonna get her chance next season


may even veg her for 6 weeks in the tent prior to create a monster lol im still looking for that 2lb plant with no popcorn


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 3, 2016)

hell veg her for 2 months, get her as big as the tent then put her out


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> hell veg her for 2 months, get her as big as the tent then put her out


its in the plan if I just use the room for two plants in huge holes outside


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

imagine 6 to 8 weeks veg then outside for 4 months veg wooo yeah


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 3, 2016)

Hadnt found an Humboldt strain yet I didnt like. Pretty good so far in my book. I still have more 707HB, Blue Dream, Green Crack, then Bubba Kush & Purple Trainwreck freebies


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

here we are discussing next season and I havnt finished this one yet :\


----------



## fumble (Mar 3, 2016)

Letstrip said:


> Hey ruby and all! Long time no talk eh. Just spent the last hour reading through this thread amazing plants. Unfortunately things didn't quite work out for me this season. Broke up with a long term girlfriend n shit got real you guys know how it goes... got offered a great job opportunity up north for the summer time which i had to take as i needed to get away from all the drama. Anyway i left my clones with a friend and shortly after instead of revegging they flowered and got infested with bugs. I also left him with some autos which a possum managed to eat. Hes got one plant left its just started flowering but its no special strain. Now the real fun begins flowering cant wait to see your haul ruby!!! Anyway i return home in a couple of months so well see what happens. Fully jealous guys


Nice to see you back Letsrip. Sorry for the gf troubles. Glad you were able to go work and get away though.


----------



## fumble (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> had a bloke pm me and full on try and get me angry n shit cos he didn't like an honest opinion...comments of the best part of  you run down your mummas leg and im a kunt..( yes he can spell) show me what a sad twit he is so I just answered in the best possible way till he couldn't call me names no more with spongebob memes and keyboard warrior memes..then when he knew he wasn't getting me angry he tried to bring that racist argument into it because I gave him shit back when he said I should step into his "hood" lol...just thought id share as it was a non productive morning
> 
> oh I cant grow and ive got a small weiner he says hahahahahahahahahah.
> 
> well one part of that is true


Some people are just assholes Ruby...best just to feel sorry for them for they will never be happy themself. It does help though, to imagine their nose breaking under your fist.


----------



## bict (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> here we are discussing next season and I havnt finished this one yet :\


Dude, I do it all the time  I've got my seeds for next year all ready, done my organic mix, extended my fences and got a new t5 to veg them, and they're barely half way through flowering  we're organised fuckers we are.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Dude, I do it all the time  I've got my seeds for next year all ready, done my organic mix, extended my fences and got a new t5 to veg them, and they're barely half way through flowering  we're organised fuckers we are.


Fuck mate us aussies are different nowadays.
I used to throw a seed in a few years and just piss on it hoping for a lb lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

fumble said:


> Some people are just assholes Ruby...best just to feel sorry for them for they will never be happy themself. It does help though, to imagine their nose breaking under your fist.


Lol that made me laugh..i just kept replying with memes with spongebob etc until at the end i think he got fustrated and actually said im done...
I have taken screenshots if he gets nasty again..would never divulge a pm in public but hell lets wait n see on his behaviour again first.
Couldnt believe when he couldnt bait me into returning in insults that he tried to turn it around into a black thing and called me racist trash.
My best mate is black lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Dude, I do it all the time  I've got my seeds for next year all ready, done my organic mix, extended my fences and got a new t5 to veg them, and they're barely half way through flowering  we're organised fuckers we are.


You veg even for a month prior to season i think you will be looking at a possible pound a plant.
How awesome would that be your growing well now a lb a plant is not unrealistic


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Wtf haha. Just another day rubes.


Thanks to us discussing strains i was reading the latest high times @TWS sent me and came across the DNA genetics story with the crockett family...man theres every chance i may add tangie double banana or kosher tangie ..
Man they sound awesome pricey but worth it id say.
I paid near on $100 for 5 mk ultra seeds i would pay that for a nice tangie strain sounds really tasty
Im blaming you for looking at another seed order bro lol


----------



## bict (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> You veg even for a month prior to season i think you will be looking at a possible pound a plant.
> How awesome would that be your growing well now a lb a plant is not unrealistic


This season I only vegged them to three nodes. Hoping to get em a little bigger next season. What you reckon my yield will be close too?


----------



## bict (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Thanks to us discussing strains i was reading the latest high times @TWS sent me and came across the DNA genetics story with the crockett family...man theres every chance i may add tangie double banana or kosher tangie ..
> Man they sound awesome pricey but worth it id say.
> I paid near on $100 for 5 mk ultra seeds i would pay that for a nice tangie strain sounds really tasty
> Im blaming you for looking at another seed order bro lol


Haha, ain't nothing wrong will looking for the best sees bruv.


----------



## TWS (Mar 3, 2016)

So today , mother fucking Zack decides to rip out the tortoise cage and get the tortoise. For 2 years Zack has been fine with the tortoise. The tortoise is alive with puncture wounds to his shell and one of his back legs is bit pretty good and is a bleeder. 
Zack is fucked right now til his master gets home let's just leave it at that.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

shit man after two years?
shot in the dark but you were obviously away on work biz or something else do you think cos zacks been with you the last few weeks he may have done it out of loneliness or anxiety etc?
either way that fucken sucks I know how id feel if mine done that to the lizard we have had for more than 2 years now


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

DNA genetics as good as they say @TWS ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

got hold of another different spray for the whiteflies yest and used this morning but only a small amount as sun is poking its head up..the spray is perythium based again but has garlic and chilli added to it and smells really strong..im going to spray fully once at night early so the spray has a chance to sit for 10hrs plus before sunlight the next day


----------



## TWS (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> shit man after two years?
> shot in the dark but you were obviously away on work biz or something else do you think cos zacks been with you the last few weeks he may have done it out of loneliness or anxiety etc?
> either way that fucken sucks I know how id feel if mine done that to the lizard we have had for more than 2 years now


I was home. Got up and let them out, sat down and hit my vape pen and opened a monster and heard him fucking with something got up and turned the corner and he was throwing the tortoise around like the kong. I broke my vape pen on his fat ass head.


----------



## TWS (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> DNA genetics as good as they say @TWS ?


 DNA makes some legit stuff.


----------



## bict (Mar 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> DNA makes some legit stuff.


What is good that they sell? They seem popular and pricey.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> So today , mother fucking Zack decides to rip out the tortoise cage and get the tortoise. For 2 years Zack has been fine with the tortoise. The tortoise is alive with puncture wounds to his shell and one of his back legs is bit pretty good and is a bleeder.
> Zack is fucked right now til his master gets home let's just leave it at that.


Well if Zack is anything like me, he had no clue you had a tortoise till today. Probably scared the shit out of him at first. Lols j/k That sucks man. Hope it heals ok. Good luck Zack . I've been wanting a sulcata for a couple years now.


----------



## TWS (Mar 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> Well if Zack is anything like me, he had no clue you had a tortoise till today. Probably scared the shit out of him at first. Lols j/k That sucks man. Hope it heals ok. Good luck Zack . I've been wanting a sulcata for a couple years now.


This is a New Zealand tortoise. 
It really bums me out. I'm a big softie when it comes to animals . 
The only thing Zack got was a thump on the head to drop the tortoise and a bath with the hose to clean the blood off and locked outside.


----------



## TWS (Mar 3, 2016)

bict said:


> What is good that they sell? They seem popular and pricey.


Their tangie as Ruby says. Lemon og and their ice. I can't remember the others I have grown but never a complaint.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

im in love with the tangie from the story I read in high times yest...the lemon looked killer to.
if I order after harvest im gonna hit up a 6 seed fem pack of kosher tangie as the other tangies are only regs and I aint need them [email protected] if I do end up ordering when im finished ill shout you one kosher tangie seed its called karma....reckon it will be attitude all the freebies are indica or indica dom and hybrids and that's the way I roll


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

Depending on how the bubblegum smokes up whether shes ordered again..and i have no ww left she needs to be stored away for another day...


----------



## bict (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> im in love with the tangie from the story I read in high times yest...the lemon looked killer to.
> if I order after harvest im gonna hit up a 6 seed fem pack of kosher tangie as the other tangies are only regs and I aint need them [email protected] if I do end up ordering when im finished ill shout you one kosher tangie seed its called karma....reckon it will be attitude all the freebies are indica or indica dom and hybrids and that's the way I roll


Fuck yeah dude. I've got a spare bubbas gift fem if you want it too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Fuck yeah dude. I've got a spare bubbas gift fem if you want it too.


I got to many to do lol even over the next 5 years but thanks anyway ive already got a bubbas gift stored away...wont be till I finish here but when I do we will sort it and ill throw in a couple regs for you to find a nice fem with of a strain you WONT be able to find here


----------



## bict (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I got to many to do lol even over the next 5 years but thanks anyway ive already got a bubbas gift stored away...wont be till I finish here but when I do we will sort it and ill throw in a couple regs for you to find a nice fem with of a strain you WONT be able to find here


Fair enough man, thought id offer . 
Sweet, sounds good. What are the regs?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> So today , mother fucking Zack decides to rip out the tortoise cage and get the tortoise. For 2 years Zack has been fine with the tortoise. The tortoise is alive with puncture wounds to his shell and one of his back legs is bit pretty good and is a bleeder.
> Zack is fucked right now til his master gets home let's just leave it at that.


Think mf Zack may be missing his daddy @TWS


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Think mf Zack may be missing his daddy @TWS


that's what I was thinking to rooftop guru..ours does the same now and then but not to a turtle lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Fair enough man, thought id offer .
> Sweet, sounds good. What are the regs?


can spare one SR71 ( im hoarding them ) and prob one each of orange o.g,mad purps,grandmaster and an untested diesel.....I have plenty of each for a looong time but they were gifted to me so if you get one of each your bound to find a fem or 2 out of 5 different ones...ive seen 4 of these grown outdoor and fuck man the wise man who gifted them to me they are locked away cos they are so good..im doing the sr71 now shes just started flowering the past 7 days...theres a pic from treeman back a few pages of his sr71 .....


----------



## bict (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> can spare one SR71 ( im hoarding them ) and prob one each of orange o.g,mad purps,grandmaster and an untested diesel.....I have plenty of each for a looong time but they were gifted to me so if you get one of each your bound to find a fem or 2 out of 5 different ones...ive seen 4 of these grown outdoor and fuck man the wise man who gifted them to me they are locked away cos they are so good..im doing the sr71 now shes just started flowering the past 7 days...theres a pic from treeman back a few pages of his sr71 .....


Sounds great dude. Never knew you were a seed hoarder .


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

bict said:


> Sounds great dude. Never knew you were a seed hoarder .


lol not so much seed hoarder just these were gifted by the wise man from cali...its amazing the karma train just want to keep it going even if it means you only get one of each when I have 30 or so of that sort lol..off to the pub what a fucken day !


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

No tagging ..but these ppl
Tws,tmb,jjgramps,fumble,kermit,pcloudy,smidge,bcdigger,nuggs,soilgrown,bcit,freemandrake,letstrip,aussie nuggs,abm,fresnofarmer,gardenfuckebtheboss!!,757,doc,joe,papa,grandpappy....raise a glass to yers in this aussie sunshine....

If i ever go 2 weeks without logging in im dead.
Sounds stupid just wanna send a cheers to you in advance you mad arse good ppl


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

And my newest protea....octomonkey


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

@fumble


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3622925 No tagging ..but these ppl
> Tws,tmb,jjgramps,fumble,kermit,pcloudy,smidge,bcdigger,nuggs,soilgrown,bcit,freemandrake,letstrip,aussie nuggs,abm,fresnofarmer,gardenfuckebtheboss!!,757,doc,joe,papa,grandpappy....raise a glass to yers in this aussie sunshine....
> 
> If i ever go 2 weeks without logging in im dead.
> Sounds stupid just wanna send a cheers to you in advance you mad arse good ppl


Its gonna be a big day..who wants a phone call


----------



## Octomonkey (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> And my newest protea....octomonkey


Have an awesome Friday from South Africa. Just don't overdo it haha


----------



## fumble (Mar 3, 2016)

ruby:-) fruit said:


> @fumble


Thanks Ruby


----------



## bict (Mar 3, 2016)

Its bict but its the thought that counts haha, thanks rubes


----------



## TWS (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## bict (Mar 3, 2016)

W


TWS said:


> View attachment 3622991


Where my name came from


----------



## mwine87 (Mar 3, 2016)

Looks great Ruby!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2016)

Not sure why I thought you were in Spain Ruby. My old man lives in WA. Been about 40 years since I was in Oz. Could do with a bit of your sunshine up here in the Lowlands....Frikkin rain never seems to stop. Peace DST


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> can spare one SR71 ( im hoarding them ) and prob one each of orange o.g,mad purps,grandmaster and an untested diesel.....I have plenty of each for a looong time but they were gifted to me so if you get one of each your bound to find a fem or 2 out of 5 different ones...ive seen 4 of these grown outdoor and fuck man the wise man who gifted them to me they are locked away cos they are so good..im doing the sr71 now shes just started flowering the past 7 days...theres a pic from treeman back a few pages of his sr71 .....



yea that grand master...I have veru high hopes. The sample nugs I got from treeman were very nice.


----------



## bict (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm liking the sound of this grandmaster.


----------



## papapayne (Mar 4, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm liking the sound of this grandmaster.


yea...have you see treemans pics of it?!...when I went to the BBQ and got the samples from everyone, outta everything, the Grand master nugs were what I remember loving...if that says anything...I have the usual stoner memory to. 

I only had 3 germinate, but 2 are looking very female to me. Heres hoping!


----------



## bict (Mar 4, 2016)

papapayne said:


> yea...have you see treemans pics of it?!...when I went to the BBQ and got the samples from everyone, outta everything, the Grand master nugs were what I remember loving...if that says anything...I have the usual stoner memory to.
> 
> I only had 3 germinate, but 2 are looking very female to me. Heres hoping!


Nope, links? 

Did he breed it? Have always ways wanted to get a hold of a home breeders genetics. Something that's not been monopolised, some real home bred shit.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2016)

DST said:


> Not sure why I thought you were in Spain Ruby. My old man lives in WA. Been about 40 years since I was in Oz. Could do with a bit of your sunshine up here in the Lowlands....Frikkin rain never seems to stop. Peace DST


Sometimes i wish i was mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2016)

bict said:


> Nope, links?
> 
> Did he breed it? Have always ways wanted to get a hold of a home breeders genetics. Something that's not been monopolised, some real home bred shit.


Well damn im drunk..but if u want home breeders bomb...SR71 is where its at 


Shiiit


----------



## bict (Mar 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Well damn im drunk..but if u want home breeders bomb...SR71 is where its at
> 
> 
> Shiiit


Did you breed sr71? I'm confused haha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 4, 2016)

bict said:


> Did you breed sr71? I'm confused haha.


it was a gift from TMB


----------



## mwine87 (Mar 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh, thought it was some kind of metal shit .





Smidge34 said:


> Sheet metal?





TWS said:


> Heavy metal





Smidge34 said:


> Lead and such?





TWS said:


> You fuckers talking in code tonight ?


LMAO hahaha


----------



## mwine87 (Mar 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> I was home. Got up and let them out, sat down and hit my vape pen and opened a monster and heard him fucking with something got up and turned the corner and he was throwing the tortoise around like the kong. I broke my vape pen on his fat ass head.


Sorry bout this is. Never fun to see one of your pets injured, especially by one of your others.


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 4, 2016)

Just planted 120 pepper plants  buddy is letting me plant on his farm so I have lots of room. Orange habs, Jamaican yellow, jalamundos, cherry bombs, long red sweets, and fresnos  Happy growing rubes.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3623325 Just planted 120 pepper plants  buddy is letting me plant on his farm so I have lots of room. Orange habs, Jamaican yellow, jalamundos, cherry bombs, long red sweets, and fresnos  Happy growing rubes.


Awesome !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## bict (Mar 5, 2016)

?


ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3623953 View attachment 3623954 View attachment 3623955 View attachment 3623957


Man, I'm hammered tonight, how you going rubes. Plant are looking great.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2016)

Im fucked myself man.lol
Just discussing with someone possible use of part of their 3500 acres to grow some medi


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2016)

3 of us left..
We will see sun up


----------



## bict (Mar 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im fucked myself man.lol
> Just discussing with someone possible use of part of their 3500 acres to grow some medi


Sounds awesome man. 



ruby fruit said:


> 3 of us left..
> We will see sun up


I wont haha, ran out of booze. Only had 4 long necks and a can of 6%.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2016)

Ill shout ya bro and theres one to many woman here if ya looking lol


----------



## bict (Mar 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3623965 Ill shout ya bro and theres one to many woman here if ya looking lol


Bro, ya bastard, come to TAs haha. Nah man, I'm engaged.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2016)

SR71


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2016)

WW


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2016)

BG


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2016)

Gonna be some big heads on the WW again


----------



## adgas (Mar 5, 2016)

Looking good Ruby!


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 5, 2016)

Looking great ruby


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2016)

adgas said:


> Looking good Ruby!





Soilgrownsmile said:


> Looking great ruby


Cheers guys..awesome stage of growing right now isnt it


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2016)

@Garden Boss looking back over last year at same week of flower the wonder woman looks exactly the same shape and all just prob a third smaller than last year though.
I love this strain shes great in the ground gonna find it hard to maybe not take her 3 yrs in a row


----------



## Garden Boss (Mar 5, 2016)

are you gonna let her get more amber this year?? After you chop tops, I would let bottoms ripen up a few weeks longer than last year.
That way you have 2 different highs off the same plant... tops and bottoms


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> are you gonna let her get more amber this year?? After you chop tops, I would let bottoms ripen up a few weeks longer than last year.
> That way you have 2 different highs off the same plant... tops and bottoms


Your right on the money gboss...yep she will be let a week or two longer for sure now ive been smoking her all yr on week 10 id like it harder hitting week 11 or 12 with 50/50 amber if possible.
And your right ill let the bottoms mature more once she cut down above the net
Theres actually not much bottom to it tho cos i lollypopped her pretty hard unlike the bubblegum theres prob to much left on the bottom


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> are you gonna let her get more amber this year?? After you chop tops, I would let bottoms ripen up a few weeks longer than last year.
> That way you have 2 different highs off the same plant... tops and bottoms


Was also thinking bout blue dream in her place next year but with an added 6 week veg in the tent prior to going outdoors.
I am planning on building a scrog cage in the shape of an L both plants in the ground one running one way the other running the other way.
I think it will work well


----------



## adgas (Mar 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Cheers guys..awesome stage of growing right now isnt it


Yeah im starting to get nervous, had a dream lastnight i got ripped, had to go out and check on the plants as soon as i woke up today haha.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2016)

adgas said:


> Yeah im starting to get nervous, had a dream lastnight i got ripped, had to go out and check on the plants as soon as i woke up today haha.


My dog will let me know even when someone is outside of my property just walking past


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3622925 No tagging ..but these ppl
> Tws,tmb,jjgramps,fumble,kermit,pcloudy,smidge,bcdigger,nuggs,soilgrown,bcit,freemandrake,letstrip,aussie nuggs,abm,fresnofarmer,gardenfuckebtheboss!!,757,doc,joe,papa,grandpappy....raise a glass to yers in this aussie sunshine....
> 
> If i ever go 2 weeks without logging in im dead.
> Sounds stupid just wanna send a cheers to you in advance you mad arse good ppl


Cheers to that A+ finish rubes hope the rest of your season kicks ass. Glad to be a part of it mate. Cheers to everyone on that list and everyone who makes this forum great. I've learned 90% of my growing knowledge here thanks for sharing.


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 5, 2016)

Garden Boss said:


> are you gonna let her get more amber this year?? After you chop tops, I would let bottoms ripen up a few weeks longer than last year.
> That way you have 2 different highs off the same plant... tops and bottoms


I label my jars top and bottom


----------



## adgas (Mar 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> My dog will let me know even when someone is outside of my property just walking past


Yeah mine sould allert me too, now dealing with humid weather, never had to deal with it this bad before and my sugar candy is really dense and still fattening up so i hope mould doesn't develop. Is there anything you can use to stop mould that can be used in flower?


----------



## papapayne (Mar 5, 2016)

adgas said:


> Yeah im starting to get nervous, had a dream lastnight i got ripped, had to go out and check on the plants as soon as i woke up today haha.


paranoia is a bitch man!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2016)

adgas said:


> Yeah mine sould allert me too, now dealing with humid weather, never had to deal with it this bad before and my sugar candy is really dense and still fattening up so i hope mould doesn't develop. Is there anything you can use to stop mould that can be used in flower?


Not sure mate ive never had the displeasure of dealing with that ever


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> I label my jars top and bottom


Gd idea man


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Cheers to that A+ finish rubes hope the rest of your season kicks ass. Glad to be a part of it mate. Cheers to everyone on that list and everyone who makes this forum great. I've learned 90% of my growing knowledge here thanks for sharing.


Until i came on riu i had never even purchased my own seeds 
Its a great place made some cool as fuck friends to


----------



## buckets (Mar 6, 2016)

Did you have to manicure your plants this season in order for your wonder woman to get big and bushy?


----------



## adgas (Mar 6, 2016)

Fucking devistated, just had a huge down pour and the snow white has split at allmost all stems from the weight of the buds and rain and the sugar candy is leaning bigtime but its not split, taped the limbs of the snow white up to try prevent anymore damage but its pissing down still and dont think shes going to live through the rains forcast for the next week or so.  fucking bullshit. I knew i should have set up wire mesh.


----------



## adgas (Mar 6, 2016)

Fuck  hopefully she can pull through but im not holding high hopes. Might end up with a few oz of shit bud.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2016)

adgas said:


> Fuck  hopefully she can pull through but im not holding high hopes. Might end up with a few oz of shit bud.


Shit man that fucken sux big time.
I caged my big girl up last year but this year its just scrogged up with nets for support (touchwood) 
I know guys on here who pull tarp or put umbrellas up as @757growin mentioned before.
Hope u can salvage man thst plant was looking the bomb !


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2016)

buckets said:


> Did you have to manicure your plants this season in order for your wonder woman to get big and bushy?


I done the same as last year mate topped as much as i could and i lollypopped her as well like last year.
Its not as big i feel as last years but certainly worthy of guessing a pound plus just....
The only leaves i take off etc are yellowing or shitty looking big oldest leaves thats it.
After doing this strain 2 years in a row now i can confidently say in full sun conditions a bad grow would be only 1lb a trouble free grow should be looking at 2-3lb a plant


----------



## bict (Mar 6, 2016)

adgas said:


> Fuck  hopefully she can pull through but im not holding high hopes. Might end up with a few oz of shit bud.


Dude... Fucking terrible.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2016)

adgas said:


> Fucking devistated, just had a huge down pour and the snow white has split at allmost all stems from the weight of the buds and rain and the sugar candy is leaning bigtime but its not split, taped the limbs of the snow white up to try prevent anymore damage but its pissing down still and dont think shes going to live through the rains forcast for the next week or so.  fucking bullshit. I knew i should have set up wire mesh.


Concrete mesh next yr mate dont be to hard on yourself


----------



## adgas (Mar 6, 2016)

Yeah ill be headding to the hardware store tomorrow and try stake up whats left of her, and ill stake up the sugar candy too. The weather looks terrible for the next week here though.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2016)

adgas said:


> Yeah ill be headding to the hardware store tomorrow and try stake up whats left of her, and ill stake up the sugar candy too. The weather looks terrible for the next week here though.


Honestly man i would advise you stake a tarp up at an angle or a big umbrella then it can heal itself straight away instead of getting battered more and having to wait a few days to a week before it can try


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 6, 2016)

adgas said:


> Yeah ill be headding to the hardware store tomorrow and try stake up whats left of her, and ill stake up the sugar candy too. The weather looks terrible for the next week here though.


Had that happen before,sucks.take some wire and stakes,get all branches up and stable.use some splints on cracked areas with some tape and most branches should stay healthy.just try to have help so branches don't crack more.i didn't have help and made it worse.hope it works,mate


----------



## nuggs (Mar 6, 2016)

_____________________

*Australia Passes Historic Medical Cannabis Law*
Australia has joined the club of countries that allow medical cannabis. In a legislative push that took just eight weeks, the Australian Parliament last month amended the Narcotic Drugs Act to allow medical cannabis to be legally cultivated and distributed through pharmacies.

"This is an historic day for Australia and the many advocates who have fought long and hard to challenge the stigma around medicinal cannabis products so genuine patients are no longer treated as criminals," Minister for Health Sussan Ley said in a statement.

Lawmakers noted that the law was changed on the first anniversary of the death of 25-year-oldDaniel Haslam, who used medical cannabis to manage the symptoms of bowel cancer. Haslam’s mother, Lucy, had petitioned the government to make his medicine legal and formed the advocacy group United in Compassion.

"It is incredibly fitting that today we are passing this bill which is one step towards making medicinal cannabis accessible to people like Dan," Sen. Richard Di Natale said on the floor of Parliament. "Thank you to Lucy for everything you have done. Please know that your family's grief, pain and suffering has not been in vain and this is a legacy that Dan will leave here in Parliament."

Australian officials must still devise regulations and issue licenses before patients get access, a process that is expected to take at least six months. How those licenses will be defined remains unknown, but separate licenses for research cultivation and medical cultivation and distribution are likely.

The amendment calls for “a medicinal formulation of cannabis” to be identified, which is underway at the University of Sydney, thanks to a $24 million donation for studies on treating severe epilepsy, palliative pain, and nausea associated with chemotherapy.

_____________________


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2016)

nuggs said:


> _____________________
> 
> *Australia Passes Historic Medical Cannabis Law*
> Australia has joined the club of countries that allow medical cannabis. In a legislative push that took just eight weeks, the Australian Parliament last month amended the Narcotic Drugs Act to allow medical cannabis to be legally cultivated and distributed through pharmacies.
> ...


Big step, but unfortunately I don't think this law allows for person cultivation, commercially grown only available thru pharmacies....


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Big step, but unfortunately I don't think this law allows for person cultivation, commercially grown only available thru pharmacies....


Thats what i think to jj...i still think aust will be years away from personal medical grows..i dont even think for someone who has a condition they will be allowed to grow thier own..interesting times ahead for sure


----------



## nuggs (Mar 6, 2016)

I just read it posted in the ASA newsletter. thought you would like to see it. I think they mentioned the united nation's meeting where some countries are allowing medical pot. that's the good part atleast your're country is doing something. the world needs to wake the fuk up! cannabis is a God given cure for human's !


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2016)

nuggs said:


> I just read it posted in the ASA newsletter. thought you would like to see it. I think they mentioned the united nation's meeting where some countries are allowing medical pot. that's the good part atleast your're country is doing something. the world needs to wake the fuk up! cannabis is a God given cure for human's !


You are so right nuggs man...
And yes the best thing is at least countries are starting to look at it as beneficial and curing and helping ppl who need it.
ive seen first hand the benefits of using it when u have cancer etc even for toothaches its the ppl that havnt seen that we need to convince


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2016)

Humidity of 75% today.
El nino affect hell i havnt seen humidity like this in summer ever..not as consistant as this year and i think its contributed to my slow start in veg even tho i started a week earlier than last season.
Gonna be interesting seeing how yields compare.


----------



## buckets (Mar 6, 2016)

I wonder if wonder woman would work in my climate which is a short season of two months veg and two months flowering. What do you think ruby fruit?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Humidity of 75% today.
> El nino affect hell i havnt seen humidity like this in summer ever..not as consistant as this year and i think its contributed to my slow start in veg even tho i started a week earlier than last season.
> Gonna be interesting seeing how yields compare.


Yeah its hugging 80% here this morning. Another 3 days and it will be waxing crescent moon time again. 

Pressure 1012.08 hPa
Visibility 10.0 kilometers
Clouds Few 609 m 
Heat Index 26 °C
Dew Point 21 °C
Humidity 79%
Rainfall 0 mm


----------



## nuggs (Mar 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Thats what i think to jj...i still think aust will be years away from personal medical grows..i dont even think for someone who has a condition they will be allowed to grow thier own..interesting times ahead for sure


 i thought you were able to grow a couple plants legally.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 6, 2016)

nuggs said:


> i thought you were able to grow a couple plants legally.


Only in our dreams at this point


----------



## adgas (Mar 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Humidity of 75% today.
> El nino affect hell i havnt seen humidity like this in summer ever..not as consistant as this year and i think its contributed to my slow start in veg even tho i started a week earlier than last season.
> Gonna be interesting seeing how yields compare.


Yeah we had our average monthly rainfall in one day yesterday and its raining and 30deg all week. Never had to deal with this weather in my growing career.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2016)

buckets said:


> I wonder if wonder woman would work in my climate which is a short season of two months veg and two months flowering. What do you think ruby fruit?


If u only got 8 weeks for flower.u may just finish but im not 100% sure...i dont have full sunlight hours daily and last year i went to 9 weeks and for 50% amber i guess i would have to go to 10-11.
But it does say 8 weeks in optimum conditions so if u have full sun theres a chance it could be ok ?
Hope this helps


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2016)

nuggs said:


> i thought you were able to grow a couple plants legally.


One plant is a small fine no conviction
2 to 5 can be cultivation/selling
5 plus is another ball game altogether


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> If u only got 8 weeks for flower.u may just finish but im not 100% sure...i dont have full sunlight hours daily and last year i went to 9 weeks and for 50% amber i guess i would have to go to 10-11.
> But it does say 8 weeks in optimum conditions so if u have full sun theres a chance it could be ok ?
> Hope this helps


I would add to this and say its possible but no amber just cloudy on 8 weeks
this pic here was just coming up to the 8th week


----------



## buckets (Mar 6, 2016)

cheers! your plant looks great!


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

That's last year's 2 pounder he didn't share.


----------



## reza92 (Mar 6, 2016)

Think this one might be a boy  
Shame it was one of my favourites.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 6, 2016)

buckets said:


> cheers! your plant looks great!


Yeah tws is right thats just from last year to show u how looked at week 8.

Not 2 lb lol just under


----------



## buckets (Mar 6, 2016)

Wow! Last year was a good year! 

On a different note, yesterday I heard that a beekeeper had trained bees to go to outdoor ganja bud. Immagine that form of honey eh!


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 6, 2016)

Speaking of honey bees I saw a few foraging about today for the first time this season, but the pickings in the Mideast are slim right now except for a few dandelions starting to bloom.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 6, 2016)

buckets said:


> Wow! Last year was a good year!
> 
> On a different note, yesterday I heard that a beekeeper had trained bees to go to outdoor ganja bud. Immagine that form of honey eh!


http://www.higherperspectives.com/honey-cannabis-1641997431.html
Saw it a couple days ago too. Pretty cool stuff there. Bees are pretty active here. They are busy collecting pollen from either flowers, herbs, or a combination of here


----------



## adgas (Mar 6, 2016)

So i think all is not lost with snow white, i left her laying as she was allday then got some stakes after work, she had turned all her heads to the sun so i think all branches are mostly ok! Staked up the sugar candy too. 

Bonus flash bud shots...





Snow white 






Sugar candy.


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://www.higherperspectives.com/honey-cannabis-1641997431.html
> Saw it a couple days ago too. Pretty cool stuff there. Bees are pretty active here. They are busy collecting pollen from either flowers, herbs, or a combination of here


 How does that work I wonder. THC is found on the female flower in the trichlomes. Pollen only comes from the males ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> How does that work I wonder. THC is found on the female flower in the trichlomes. Pollen only comes from the males ?


maybe this is full article. other was short....
https://greenrushdaily.com/2016/03/03/bees-making-honey-from-cannabis/


----------



## bict (Mar 6, 2016)

Getting fuck all rain down in TAs  last watered on Thursday afternoon. Away from home.


----------



## TWS (Mar 6, 2016)

Wawawa, you dropped your dolly in the dirt.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

adgas said:


> So i think all is not lost with snow white, i left her laying as she was allday then got some stakes after work, she had turned all her heads to the sun so i think all branches are mostly ok! Staked up the sugar candy too.
> 
> Bonus flash bud shots...
> 
> ...


I think u have done a great job man for sure...give ur wife a pat on the bum for me if she helped


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

bict said:


> Getting fuck all rain down in TAs  last watered on Thursday afternoon. Away from home.


We havnt had much but certainly enough for me not to have to visit the dream machine for a week at least..shes finishing fast.
Your gonna get more than u expect i think to


----------



## bict (Mar 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> We havnt had much but certainly enough for me not to have to visit the dream machine for a week at least..shes finishing fast.
> Your gonna get more than u expect i think to


Hopefully, we've had a little just checked. 1.2mm cant water em till Friday.


----------



## thenugget (Mar 7, 2016)

Looking good rubes! down to the business end now. Not too bad on my end , except the fucking mites have moved in, wouldnt be a season for me without mites though . hah GoodLuck!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

bict said:


> Hopefully, we've had a little just checked. 1.2mm cant water em till Friday.


I was talking yield


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 7, 2016)

ruby I got some muthafucking white flies which are attracted to the green crack.....little cunts dont like habanero sauce


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

thenugget said:


> Looking good rubes! down to the business end now. Not too bad on my end , except the fucking mites have moved in, wouldnt be a season for me without mites though . hah GoodLuck!
> 
> View attachment 3625506
> View attachment 3625507 View attachment 3625508 View attachment 3625510 View attachment 3625511 View attachment 3625512


Shit man they have blown up good mate !!
Whats the strain in the black pot mate its sativa ? Just wondering cos thats a big size trunk man...


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> ruby I got some muthafucking white flies which are attracted to the green crack.....little cunts dont like habanero sauce


I hate those two words...whiteflies dang i beena battling them bastards for the last 8 weeks 
They definitely dont like chilli in thier spray


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I was talking yield


Well actually rain first then i meant yield


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I hate those two words...whiteflies dang i beena battling them bastards for the last 8 weeks
> They definitely dont like chilli in thier spray


this is the first year I have ever seen them. little pests eh. and they look to do same sort of damage as mites


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> this is the first year I have ever seen them. little pests eh. and they look to do same sort of damage as mites


Try n fuck the eggs over before they fuck u over


----------



## bict (Mar 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I was talking yield


Ah, haha. Well, that's good


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 8, 2016)

thenugget said:


> Looking good rubes! down to the business end now. Not too bad on my end , except the fucking mites have moved in, wouldnt be a season for me without mites though . hah GoodLuck!
> 
> View attachment 3625506
> View attachment 3625507 View attachment 3625508 View attachment 3625510 View attachment 3625511 View attachment 3625512


1st pic top right of the bud..almost looks like a ladybug


----------



## TWS (Mar 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Try n fuck the eggs over before they fuck u over


That amounts to scrambled eggs .


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## thenugget (Mar 10, 2016)

hey rubes, unsure about the bigger plant . It was off a DNA Strawberry x Banana sour secret plant that i gave to a mate last year which he then gave to his sister and that got pollinated by an unknown male. Looks very sativa I'm just hoping it can finish in time! haha no lady bug but i found this fucker chilling on one of my plants the other day. Hope all is well. cheers


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)

thenugget said:


> hey rubes, unsure about the bigger plant . It was off a DNA Strawberry x Banana sour secret plant that i gave to a mate last year which he then gave to his sister and that got pollinated by an unknown male. Looks very sativa I'm just hoping it can finish in time! haha no lady bug but i found this fucker chilling on one of my plants the other day. Hope all is well. cheers
> 
> View attachment 3628045


Great pic mate for sure..and thats some thick frost on those leaves.
Looks bomb mate well done
Have a green weekend man with some choice ales..i am


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)

thenugget said:


> hey rubes, unsure about the bigger plant . It was off a DNA Strawberry x Banana sour secret plant that i gave to a mate last year which he then gave to his sister and that got pollinated by an unknown male. Looks very sativa I'm just hoping it can finish in time! haha no lady bug but i found this fucker chilling on one of my plants the other day. Hope all is well. cheers
> 
> View attachment 3628045


Oh and im trying to find a nice dna strain for next year ....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Oh and im trying to find a nice dna strain for next year ....


Kosher tangie


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Kosher tangie


Thats exactly the one im thinking off...latest article in high times care of @TWS has pretty much sold me a 6 pack of fem seeds when this grow is done .
Be cool to see it done indoor to


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Kosher_Tangie/DNA_Genetics_Seeds/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

Seen a few grows of it and heard nothing but good things from the non haters....should be a winner


----------



## thenugget (Mar 10, 2016)

This is a Kosher tangie , looks like a 2.5 lb'er easy now that it's started budding . will get some photos when I visit my buddies


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)

thenugget said:


> This is a Kosher tangie , looks like a 2.5 lb'er easy now that it's started budding . will get some photos when I visit my buddies
> View attachment 3628054


Im definitely buying them now !! Awesome


----------



## TWS (Mar 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Kosher_Tangie/DNA_Genetics_Seeds/


That kosher kush is a good one too. Nuggs grew some bomb KK.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)

TWS said:


> That kosher kush is a good one too. Nuggs grew some bomb KK.


I need to find one ...im using a dna strain to replace the wonder woman i think ..cant keep doing that every year..but im doing both in the ground next year so have room for two big ones


----------



## adgas (Mar 10, 2016)

Anyone grown the TGA Conspiracy kush? Ive got a 5 pack of them from two years or so i havent popped yet.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

adgas said:


> Anyone grown the TGA Conspiracy kush? Ive got a 5 pack of them from two years or so i havent popped yet.


Yep I love conspiracy kush. Grown it a few times and have more of her. Used a CK male to pollinate a lot of currently flowering plants


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep I love conspiracy kush. Grown it a few times and have more of her. Used a CK male to pollinate a lot of currently flowering plants


what they have written on their site is pretty much spot on....


----------



## adgas (Mar 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep I love conspiracy kush. Grown it a few times and have more of her. Used a CK male to pollinate a lot of currently flowering plants


Oh sweet, yeah hopefully i can get my two 400w hps up and running again this winter and get some going. If so i will use clones to run outside next season.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

Yep they run outside on my rooftop here. Few years back I was looking for some new stuff to run so I sent a mail to TGA asking what they would recommend outdoor in the tropics and Sub recommended Chernobyl, Dr Who, Conspiracy Kush, Quantum Kush. He was not wrong thats for sure. I still run all them


----------



## adgas (Mar 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep they run outside on my rooftop here. Few years back I was looking for some new stuff to run so I sent a mail to TGA asking what they would recommend outdoor in the tropics and Sub recommended Chernobyl, Dr Who, Conspiracy Kush, Quantum Kush. He was not wrong thats for sure. I still run all them


Yeah ive grown his vortex outside here in Australia and it was some real nice shit! Smelled of mango and was potent even though i ran into problems late in flower.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)

Once i brush my teeth to get the mickey juice off my tongue..imma gonna go check my girls first time in nearly a week


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 10, 2016)

It's a damn good day  peppers are coming up. Hope the girls are looking good!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Once i brush my teeth to get the mickey juice off my tongue..imma gonna go check my girls first time in nearly a week


I swilled down 2 bottles of merlot last night like I just came in from 35 days offshore. woke up 230 with a headache like a horse kicked me in the brain


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## adgas (Mar 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3628513 View attachment 3628515


That sr71 is going to be a late finisher, whats her aprox flower time?

The ww looks pretty on par for time with my snow white. Dont mind the nirvana strains, theyre pretty good and theyre cheap as fuck seeds.

All looking good though.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)

the sr71 was gifted by treeman she finishes last in cali in his garden every year.This will be a test for me as I never grow past end of april and id say she wont finish till sometime in may if not near end of may..shes gonna be a killer smoke so I am hoping ill pull this one off


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)

flower time for sr71 @treemansbuds?


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 11, 2016)

Nice ruby! That wonder woman is covered in crystal. Have you ever grown blue cheese?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2016)

no mate id love to try a cheese one day


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2016)

sounded gay didn't it ^^^^^^^


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 11, 2016)

Hahah not at all! I used to get blue cheese from this grower I used to know. Fruity funky cheesy smelling bud, everyone loved it. I must have smoked a couple lbs of it atleast. He said it was bred by barneys farm. I also have cheese surprise #1 X blueberry snow lotus and cheesequake X blueberry snow lotus from Papapayne I'm very excited to try as well!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Hahah not at all! I used to get blue cheese from this grower I used to know. Fruity funky cheesy smelling bud, everyone loved it. I must have smoked a couple lbs of it atleast. He said it was bred by barneys farm. I also have cheese surprise #1 X blueberry snow lotus and cheesequake X blueberry snow lotus from Papapayne I'm very excited to try as well!


For sure man i got tuned into the cheese a bit and had a second look after paps grow last year....that cheesequake one looked funky


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 11, 2016)

How's it goin ruby


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 11, 2016)

I have heard great phenos are lurking in the Cheesequake, I loved my Blue Cheese, just ran out of it and I miss it a lot.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2016)

This is a GTH that i gifted a gd friend as a 6 week old plant hes doing an awesome job its a gd size plant so far


Michael Huntherz said:


> I have heard great phenos are lurking in the Cheesequake, I loved my Blue Cheese, just ran out of it and I miss it a lot.


Im gathering a cheese would be pretty bad for smell during flower ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2016)

GTH pic i forgot to add....


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 11, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> How's it goin ruby


Going gd mate hope your well


----------



## fumble (Mar 11, 2016)

all looking great Ruby...esp that GTH! fcking nice!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> For sure man i got tuned into the cheese a bit and had a second look after paps grow last year....that cheesequake one looked funky


Try cheesequake I would say. I have seen alot of her grows and she sounds awesome. 
I have tried Cheese & Chong from Connoisseur Genetics and it was tasty as fuck and I reckon it would be a great yielder; it was a decent sized christmas tree here similar to the black malawi now, but longer dense buds. The only thing I didnt like was it was heavy on 1 terpene which made me sneeze like fuck, eyes watered, etc when it was end of flowering/drying. I do have a few more of those fem beans and also some 710 cheese fems from 710 seeds which will try sooner or later


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 11, 2016)

If you can get your hands on some chocolate cheese from Eskobar you would be ok I hear. I begged Sannie for some freebies and didn't get them dammit.

There's a killer thread with pics on Opengrow in the Eskobar breeders forum entitiled "Chocolate Cheese" by ChronicKev.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 11, 2016)

this looks nice too: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/karma-genetics-seeds-o-d-b/prod_5882.html


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 11, 2016)

The Karma would be quality product I am sure


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Going gd mate hope your well


Doing good , you know anyone running "in the pines"? Lovn the Aussie season


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Doing good , you know anyone running "in the pines"? View attachment 3629444Lovn the Aussie season


never heard of that strain


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> never heard of that strain


This one company only makes limited seed stock of each cross , aficionado , my black lime reserve is preaching so hard for sun it's beautiful and it's almost solid white nugs at week 6 )


----------



## Kiwigrowa (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey Rubes, I thought I would take the time to check in with an update as my plans for harvest had to change suddenly today...

I went to the plot today to check on em and water, the same plot which I showed you photos of earlier in this thread. Somebody had completely destroyed the track leading to my plot. I was hardly noticeable when i last left the plot a week ago because I am very careful about not moving things around and not creating an obvious track. But I got there today and I knew straight away before even getting to the plot that someone had been there. They had uprooted some plants in order to access the track that lead to my grow easier. They left a few shitty buds on the plants so at least I will have something to smoke, but they took everything else. What looked about 2pound to me is now gone.Fucking thieving bastards.. guttered to say the least, had to chop what was left because I'd say he/she has made plans to come collect the rest. god knows how they managed to carry the amount they did out of the bush without being noticed. Those plants got huge they were 7-8 ft tall. They towered over me and I am 6ft.

I am impressed with how your girls are going. Keep up the good work. Really like the WW she performed gr8 for last year and gr8 again this year well done. I tried that strain from Nirvana seeds a couple years back indoors and had a shittty return unfortunately. kinda put me off using Nirvana again because the other strains I grew that year (Power kush, Pinapple-express, Black domina and black widow) all performed extremely well. looking forward to seeing more of your updates. I don't tend to post a lot but I do keep an eye on certain threads that appeal to me and I have been watching your thread and learning a lot from it so thanks!  Hope your harvey goes better than mine has.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)

Kiwigrowa said:


> Hey Rubes, I thought I would take the time to check in with an update as my plans for harvest had to change suddenly today...
> 
> I went to the plot today to check on em and water, the same plot which I showed you photos of earlier in this thread. Somebody had completely destroyed the track leading to my plot. I was hardly noticeable when i last left the plot a week ago because I am very careful about not moving things around and not creating an obvious track. But I got there today and I knew straight away before even getting to the plot that someone had been there. They had uprooted some plants in order to access the track that lead to my grow easier. They left a few shitty buds on the plants so at least I will have something to smoke, but they took everything else. What looked about 2pound to me is now gone.Fucking thieving bastards.. guttered to say the least, had to chop what was left because I'd say he/she has made plans to come collect the rest. god knows how they managed to carry the amount they did out of the bush without being noticed. Those plants got huge they were 7-8 ft tall. They towered over me and I am 6ft.
> 
> I am impressed with how your girls are going. Keep up the good work. Really like the WW she performed gr8 for last year and gr8 again this year well done. I tried that strain from Nirvana seeds a couple years back indoors and had a shittty return unfortunately. kinda put me off using Nirvana again because the other strains I grew that year (Power kush, Pinapple-express, Black domina and black widow) all performed extremely well. looking forward to seeing more of your updates. I don't tend to post a lot but I do keep an eye on certain threads that appeal to me and I have been watching your thread and learning a lot from it so thanks!  Hope your harvey goes better than mine has.


thanks for calling in mate heaps sorry to hear bout your grow being ripped that shit is low as fuck.Did you scout the area a little bit just in case they left the plants somewhere to dry or come back and pick up later? I doubt it but you never know they sounded pretty big like you said...karma will bite their arse ....

wonder woman is going gd again yes not as much looking yield as last year but id be happy with 10 oz plus of her and im thinking a lb give or take.
But hell ive got a battle im fighting white flies and leaf miner worms at the moment.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)

Whiteflys had to spray again god damn,see them clearly in this pic im gonna have to start taking some of the biggest leaves of that hold eggs 
Seems like one sure way of getting rid of some of them sorry for the explicit pictures @fumble


----------



## bict (Mar 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3630407 Whiteflys had to spray again god damn,see them clearly in this pic im gonna have to start taking some of the biggest leaves of that hold eggs
> Seems like one sure way of getting rid of some of them sorry for the explicit pictures @fumble


Jesus Christ rubes, they're big fuckers. Feel ya pain.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)

And if thats not enough to contend with killed 4 or 5 leaf miner worms today pretty sure this is the shit they are leaving behind if anyone wishes to confirm


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 13, 2016)

Damn man get on them mofos. Never seen leaf miner worms. Looks like they took a big shit


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)

bict said:


> Jesus Christ rubes, they're big fuckers. Feel ya pain.


Its a battle for sure man..kinda like please let me get these plants to the stage where i can say they are finished bar cloudy or amber choice


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Damn man get on them mofos. Never seen leaf miner worms. Looks like they took a big shit


I only see the fuckers at the start of a grow but our humidity is so high at the moment its perfect breeding conditions..
Im gonna be getting under the plants tomorrow to try n find any more if i do ill get a pic to show you today i see i squish i kill lol


----------



## bict (Mar 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Its a battle for sure man..kinda like please let me get these plants to the stage where i can say they are finished bar cloudy or amber choice


I'm hoping for you. Seems you me and adgas are having a hell of a season.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)

Couple pics,the ww is really looking a lot like last years at this stage just a bit smaller though
Bubblegum still has whiteflys but nowhere near as many as the ww shes getting a nice smell about her end the SR is looking gd size wise now to


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)

bict said:


> I'm hoping for you. Seems you me and adgas are having a hell of a season.


Yeah it seems the weather has played a big part this year, i normally am blessed with gd weather but its we are getting 4 seasons in a week


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## bict (Mar 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah it seems the weather has played a big part this year, i normally am blessed with gd weather but its we are getting 4 seasons in a week


Indeed we are. Tis fucked. Fucking el Nino


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 13, 2016)

I know this for sure, Azamax in a soil drench three times, 3-4 days apart knocked the fucking spider mites back to wherever the hell they came from. Didn't even have to foliar spray my plants. I did go through and destroy any leaves containing eggs/obvious damage daily until no more were found. 

My issue with outdoor is that other species of plants in the area that contain the flies, mites, whatever, will just act as a host until the residual effects of the pesticide wear off your plants and then just come back. You would almost have to treat regularly I would think, which would definitely get expensive.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

Cry,cry,cry . Why you always crying essey.
Four Seasons a week . Who ever said mother nature was nice ? 
Cry,cry,cry 

Good morning . 
I have saved a boatload not buying azamax .


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> thanks for calling in mate heaps sorry to hear bout your grow being ripped that shit is low as fuck.Did you scout the area a little bit just in case they left the plants somewhere to dry or come back and pick up later? I doubt it but you never know they sounded pretty big like you said...karma will bite their arse ....
> 
> wonder woman is going gd again yes not as much looking yield as last year but id be happy with 10 oz plus of her and im thinking a lb give or take.
> But hell ive got a battle im fighting white flies and leaf miner worms at the moment.


Hello . Down under hotline,may I help you ?.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3630408 And if thats not enough to contend with killed 4 or 5 leaf miner worms today pretty sure this is the shit they are leaving behind if anyone wishes to confirm


Yep, that's some shit there dogg.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

Sorry to here about the white flies still there. Do you use any neem oil too ? They seem persistent . With having them last year I have been watching how it goes for you. I was only able to control them last year like you with Spinosad . I will be trying malithon in vegg and in the yard this season.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Sorry to here about the white flies still there. Do you use any neem oil too ? They seem persistent . With having them last year I have been watching how it goes for you. I was only able to control them last year like you with Spinosad . I will be trying malithon in vegg and in the yard this season.


Malathion in low doses (0.5% preparations) is used as a treatment for:


Head lice and body lice. Malathion is approved by the US Food and Drug Administration for treatment ofpediculosis.[11][12] It is claimed to effectively kill both the eggs and the adult lice, but in fact has been shown in UK studies to be only 36% effective on head lice, and less so on their eggs.[13] This low efficiency was found when malathion was applied to lice found on schoolchildren in the Bristol area in the UK and it is assumed to be caused by the lice having developed resistance against malathion.
Scabies[14]
It's the miracle kill all! Lols. Be interested to how see the stuff works for ya


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 13, 2016)

I sprayed malathion once all around my yard as a mosquito control and later found every last toad frog on my property belly up. Never used it again.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 13, 2016)

A dude in California however once drank a shot of malathion in like the 50s or 60s to show it wasn't toxic to humans and lived.


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Mar 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3630407 Whiteflys had to spray again god damn,see them clearly in this pic im gonna have to start taking some of the biggest leaves of that hold eggs
> Seems like one sure way of getting rid of some of them sorry for the explicit pictures @fumble



Sorry to hear about your whitefly problem... Last year I grew in my mothers 1/2 acre vineyard, which she does not tend to whatsoever.... Man I had the worst whitefly infestation, I'm talking maybe 50,000 white flies throughout the entire garden lol.... I would spray my plants with pyrethrins and kill like atleast 500 just on my plants, hang up some fly tape, come back in a few days, and they would be all back on my ladies and the fly strips would be covered in the lil fuckers.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

I used to spray it on Grammy ' s cat ( lol ) for fleas back in the fruit fly days. Remember the helicopters at night spraying and the residue on your car the next day ?


----------



## fumble (Mar 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3630407 Whiteflys had to spray again god damn,see them clearly in this pic im gonna have to start taking some of the biggest leaves of that hold eggs
> Seems like one sure way of getting rid of some of them sorry for the explicit pictures @fumble


ouch! hurts just to look at that Ruby. I am having really good luck with 'Flying Skull Nuke Em' http://www.flyingskull.net/NukeEm.html 
it says it works on whiteflies and supposed to kill eggs, larvae, juvenile, and adults. Also good for PM. It is OMRI and can be used up to day of harvest.


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> I used to spray it on Grammy ' s cat ( lol ) for fleas back in the fruit fly days. Remember the helicopters at night spraying and the residue on your car the next day ?


I remember those days very well TWS, all night long crop dusting us. Our government  , what the FUCK were they thinking? No wonder 50% of us will die from cancer.
TMB-


----------



## northeastmarco (Mar 13, 2016)

Bugs suck ruby,hope you can get rid of them soon.btw got some nice frost going on over there


----------



## bict (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Cry,cry,cry . Why you always crying essey.
> Four Seasons a week . Who ever said mother nature was nice ?
> Cry,cry,cry
> 
> ...


You are the most interesting character on this forum you do know that right tws?


----------



## bict (Mar 13, 2016)

Not looking at a good week of weather down my way. 
 

Thinking I might get some more rot.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 13, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I remember those days very well TWS, all night long crop dusting us. Our government  , what the FUCK were they thinking? No wonder 50% of us will die from cancer.
> TMB-


Amen and the crop dusters every single year cover my property in their poison. Last year Iiterally ran into the yard one morning when they were dusting, chunking rocks, lol, at that asshole pilot. There was a coat of the shit they spray corn for borers all over my vehicles and could feel it on my skin. I threatened to kick old boy's ass on Facebook and made a big fucking deal out of it and noticed when they sprayed in the fall they stayed well back of my property, but cmon man! I'm surrounded in 4 sides by agricultural fields and I've watched prevailing SW winds carry Roundup overspray all over my property from 3 and 4 wheel spray coops. No way I believe in real organic food now after watching that shit. We're all covered up in poison.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 13, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Amen and the crop dusters every single year cover my property in their poison. Last year Iiterally ran into the yard one morning when they were dusting, chunking rocks, lol, at that asshole pilot. There was a coat of the shit they spray corn for borers all over my vehicles and could feel it on my skin. I threatened to kick old boy's ass on Facebook and made a big fucking deal out of it and noticed when they sprayed in the fall they stayed well back of my property, but cmon man! I'm surrounded in 4 sides by agricultural fields and I've watched prevailing SW winds carry Roundup overspray all over my property from 3 and 4 wheel spray coops. No way I believe in real organic food now after watching that shit. We're all covered up in poison.


^ that right there is some fucked up shit son.....and people wonder why so many people in the States got cancer....More sick, more money. See it the way you want to see it.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 13, 2016)

Cancer treatment is a multi-billion $ business man, likely trillions in the end. No money in curing or prevention.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 13, 2016)

Thats what I meant Smidge. Fucking sad...


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

bict said:


> You are the most interesting character on this forum you do know that right tws?


Ha ! You need to venture out into other sub forums . There is a lot more interesting characters. You can call me what you like though, don't hold back, it's an election year.
I'm used to it . It's not good to hold your feelings inside .


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

bict said:


> Not looking at a good week of weather down my way.
> View attachment 3630876
> 
> Thinking I might get some more rot.


You might wanna just grow inside next year . Lol


----------



## bict (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> You might wanna just grow inside next year . Lol


Outdoors is where its at though  I reckon they can handle it. Might thin out some leaves on em.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

When Ruby gets mad at me he just won't talk to me unlike redeyedfrog who just dissapeared and crawled under a lily pad.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)

bict said:


> You are the most interesting character on this forum you do know that right tws?


Oh he knows it.
Its why when i get him drunk and passed out if he stays at my home im gonna introduce him to a couple nut lovers and lend them black betty for the night...


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Bugs suck ruby,hope you can get rid of them soon.btw got some nice frost going on over there


Considering the whitefly problem id say the plants are doing great frost and smell wise same as last year.
The worms i can handle got 4 yest and spending time out there today to get any others the spray last nite missed.sprayed heavy so hoping with the weather being kinder the next week i can get on top again and let this em have a trouble free last 4 or 5 weeks


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ha ! You need to venture out into other sub forums . There is a lot more interesting characters. You can call me what you like though, don't hold back, it's an election year.
> I'm used to it . It's not good to hold your feelings inside .


Secret service save donald frump again..how does that make the main story on the news here..oh thats right we never had a shooting the last couple days cos our laws are but more humane in regards to letting every tom dick and harry purchase an automatic.

Im not holding back...you cunt


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)

Picking up some fly strips today and thinking im going commando and taking a heap of these bigger leaves off that are holding 10-20 eggs on the undersides ..gd idea or not ?


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Oh he knows it.
> Its why when i get him drunk and passed out if he stays at my home im gonna introduce him to a couple nut lovers and lend them black betty for the night...


I'm bringing a bunch of meth then.


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Picking up some fly strips today and thinking im going commando and taking a heap of these bigger leaves off that are holding 10-20 eggs on the undersides ..gd idea or not ?


Yea. Sneak up on them, that will help a lot.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yea. Sneak up on them, that will help a lot.


Well that way i can get in for some rear guard action


----------



## TWS (Mar 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Secret service save donald frump again..how does that make the main story on the news here..oh thats right we never had a shooting the last couple days cos our laws are but more humane in regards to letting every tom dick and harry purchase an automatic.
> 
> Im not holding back...you cunt


Great version of BB.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)

There ya go @Vnsmkr ye old leaf miner worm..pulled 4 off yest and found another 5 today lil shits ive had them before but never to the stage where they have been on there long enough to shit on a bud like yesterday


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)

Bubblegum is starting to look really nice has whiteflies but not the same bad numbers as the WW hoping the gum can give me a nice 8-10oz


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)

Stripped a heap of bigger shade leaves of the woman poor girl
Shes looking gd the nugs it has but i feel shes struggling somewhat
Ah well it is what it is what was looking like a lb n half i dont think will give me a lb now unless it finishes as well as last year and the damn whiteflys leave her alone long enough


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


>


Sweet music.....it reminds me of when we used to beach camp in Baja with the Mandolin & guitar players from a Bluegrass band. We would sit around the campfire at night & they would play all sorts of songs...super cool


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2016)

I loved when they would play old sea shanty's.....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Sweet music.....it reminds me of when we used to beach camp in Baja with the Mandolin & guitar players from a Bluegrass band. We would sit around the campfire at night & they would play all sorts of songs...super cool


that woulda been super cool jj....


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3631167 Stripped a heap of bigger shade leaves of the woman poor girl
> Shes looking gd the nugs it has but i feel shes struggling somewhat
> Ah well it is what it is what was looking like a lb n half i dont think will give me a lb now unless it finishes as well as last year and the damn whiteflys leave her alone long enough


hell I look at this girl and wonder if ill even get 10oz....its not a waste of time to me providing its still a nice smoke like last year.
has the same smell same structure pretty much ..im gonna dig out a pic if I can find one from the same week 12 months ago


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 13, 2016)

smidgey hows a going mate


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 13, 2016)

It's going man. Down to smoking shitty ass mids and scraps from last indoor harvest. Harsh mate and out of all of my dry ice kief too. I'll be toking my first getaway strains soon though, plus Marco's Candytrain, so I'm good. Hope the fams good your way!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

1st pic march 14 2016
second pic march 24 2015
a fair difference but last year not one bug problem this year its been a battle from 2 months into veg onwards


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

no pussy pic @TWS


----------



## TWS (Mar 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3631163 There ya go @Vnsmkr ye old leaf miner worm..pulled 4 off yest and found another 5 today lil shits ive had them before but never to the stage where they have been on there long enough to shit on a bud like yesterday


That's a regulation caterpillar..


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 1st pic march 14 2016
> second pic march 24 2015
> a fair difference but last year not one bug problem this year its been a battle from 2 months into veg onwards
> View attachment 3631303 View attachment 3631306


Wow, yeah a bit of difference man, but still and yet you're pushing through and getting it done man and that's what counts.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's a regulation caterpillar..


Thats right


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Wow, yeah a bit of difference man, but still and yet you're pushing through and getting it done man and that's what counts.


Its all gd ill be happy with 1lb between 2 but ecstatic with 1.5
Still got the sr71 and shes looking gd plus need to make a trip check the dream machine out its been 10 days and we have had enough rain for it to be looked after in that time


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

maxsea bloom fed to the 2 big girls tonite..cmon bitches show me your stuff


----------



## bict (Mar 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> maxsea bloom fed to the 2 big girls tonite..cmon bitches show me your stuff


Did you manage to get to the dream machine? Keen to see her.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

bict said:


> Did you manage to get to the dream machine? Keen to see her.


to hung over today  will get there tomorrow im keen to I think with one days gd rain and sunny days in that spot shes gonna be looking great....or flattened lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

spraying last nite worked a dream on the bubblegum and sr71 hardly anything on them 2 but the wonder woman don't know what it is but that's a battle in itself to keep healthy


----------



## thenugget (Mar 14, 2016)

Here's a couple pictures of that kosher tangie I promised , absolute beast!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

thenugget said:


> Here's a couple pictures of that kosher tangie I promised , absolute beast!
> 
> View attachment 3631451 View attachment 3631455


Thats a hell of a plant man shes gonna look so different in a month 
Thanks for sharing make sure u show us again in a couple weeks


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 14, 2016)

@rubyfruit if you yell at the whiteflies they might leave??


----------



## fumble (Mar 14, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I remember those days very well TWS, all night long crop dusting us. Our government  , what the FUCK were they thinking? No wonder 50% of us will die from cancer.
> TMB-


lol...my guy was telling me about a time when he was a kid and they would come through with the malathion spraying...his parents were having a pool party. He got this idea to put his speakers up in the window on full blast and started to play "The Wall" with the helicopters in the beginning. He said that everyone started running and ducking for cover. lmao! I guess it was worth the ass whipping he got


----------



## fumble (Mar 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


>


my son can play every one of those instruments  *proud mama stance*


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> @rubyfruit if you yell at the whiteflies they might leave??


Well i was getting fustrated yesterday stripping the bug leaves and everytime i touched a leaf it snowed


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

fumble said:


> lol...my guy was telling me about a time when he was a kid and they would come through with the malathion spraying...his parents were having a pool party. He got this idea to put his speakers up in the window on full blast and started to play "The Wall" with the helicopters in the beginning. He said that everyone started running and ducking for cover. lmao! I guess it was worth the ass whipping he got


Haha cool story that one...drop the bomb lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 14, 2016)

Come on man dont hold back on us. Want to see some of the fat bats on the guerilla girl


----------



## bict (Mar 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Come on man dont hold back on us. Want to see some of the fat bats on the guerilla girl


Fucking ae, and the colours.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Well i was getting fustrated yesterday stripping the bug leaves and everytime i touched a leaf it snowed


Nothing to like about that is it...sorry man, I do have good results from my planters with neem cake pellets mixed into the soil mix....


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Come on man dont hold back on us. Want to see some of the fat bats on the guerilla girl


this arvo man ..


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Well i was getting fustrated yesterday stripping the bug leaves and everytime i touched a leaf it snowed


Wtf can you get ladybugs /larvae?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

Not much to update but really pleased the bubblegum and SR71 look really gd at this stage.
The ww is more cmon girl finish up as soon as you can i feel like shes right on the borderline of giving a quality yield or stalling and slowing down that much that im not gonna be able to see it out to amber,it is what it is 
Couple ww close ups


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Wtf can you get ladybugs /larvae?


Ive looked into it but its only available to commercial farmers at this stage..i will be sourcing neem cake/pellets if i can for next season and definitely seeing if i can source ladybugs somewhere to be able to buy as needed next season as well ..learnt another couple lessons this year


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3632052 View attachment 3632047 View attachment 3632049 Not much to update but really pleased the bubblegum and SR71 look really gd at this stage.
> The ww is more cmon girl finish up as soon as you can i feel like shes right on the borderline of giving a quality yield or stalling and slowing down that much that im not gonna be able to see it out to amber,it is what it is
> Couple ww close ups


 Rubys guerilla buds


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

Bubblegum pretty much untouched by the dreaded whiteflies  the gem in the rough


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> View attachment 3632056 Rubys guerilla buds


I keep forgetting yield lost in the ww should be made up by the lonesome guerrilla lol...i might take a hike their shortly


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

SR71 looking really good each day ..a really nice structured plant in only a 15 gal.
Half a dozen oz isnt out of the question if she can get thru to may without a problem


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> View attachment 3632056 Rubys guerilla buds


If she looks as frosty as that ill be happy


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

Lesson learned about what sort of material to be used to scrog etc...welding together a steel frame with cage in the off season hopefully


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

Damage shown here when this material gets wet


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3632068 View attachment 3632069 SR71 looking really good each day ..a really nice structured plant in only a 15 gal.
> Half a dozen oz isnt out of the question if she can get thru to may without a problem


Looking good Ruby!
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive looked into it but its only available to commercial farmers at this stage..i will be sourcing neem cake/pellets if i can for next season and definitely seeing if i can source ladybugs somewhere to be able to buy as needed next season as well ..learnt another couple lessons this year


http://www.nobugs.com.au/neem/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://www.nobugs.com.au/neem/


I would plant myself a couple of those fucking neem trees in the yard


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Looking good Ruby!
> TMB-


yes tmb shes really coming into its own now,i was worried I wasn't growing it as I should but I think shes gonna need some tying to hold thos tops when they fill out shes gonna need support..awesome shit man to get a female out of the first seed I pop cheers


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://www.nobugs.com.au/neem/


just sent an email to these guys checking if they are in aust..if so ill be ordering neem cake pellets and a neem tree before next season cheers man never seen this site before


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> just sent an email to these guys checking if they are in aust..if so ill be ordering neem cake pellets and a neem tree before next season cheers man never seen this site before


I did see a site in perth which had neem cake pellets as well. No worries mate its good shit


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

Dream machine anyone ?
This smoke by the smell alone is gonna be a nice smoke


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3632177 View attachment 3632178 View attachment 3632179 Dream machine anyone ?
> This smoke by the smell alone is gonna be a nice smoke


Fuck yeah thats nice. Bet she is greasy as fuck


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fuck yeah thats nice. Bet she is greasy as fuck


sticky greasy n smelly as fuck..had no smell two weeks ago now I couldn't get the smell off me.Fed her bloom today got light showers forecast in 4 days time so with luck wont have to go out there for another 7-10 days at which stage I should be able to tell by then how much longer it needs.Unless the pros here can tell by pics how long it needs im thinking myself maybe 3 weeks to really swell up and get hard buds formed,long range forecast is perfect the next 14 days with only one light shower and temps of 26-34 all sunny days.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> sticky greasy n smelly as fuck..had no smell two weeks ago now I couldn't get the smell off me.Fed her bloom today got light showers forecast in 4 days time so with luck wont have to go out there for another 7-10 days at which stage I should be able to tell by then how much longer it needs.Unless the pros here can tell by pics how long it needs im thinking myself maybe 3 weeks to really swell up and get hard buds formed,long range forecast is perfect the next 14 days with only one light shower and temps of 26-34 all sunny days.


Thats awesome on the smell. How long she been flowering? I would guess within the next 2-3 weeks maybe? Looks pretty close


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 15, 2016)

http://platinumservicesperth.com.au/neem-cake-pellets-for-soil-fertilizer-nematodes-mosquito-sandflies-biting-insect-control-18kg-2/


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

pics are a bit lacking


Vnsmkr said:


> Thats awesome on the smell. How long she been flowering? I would guess within the next 2-3 weeks maybe? Looks pretty close


Shes been flowering at least since jan last week so shes into week 7 or there abouts..its an 8 or 9 week strain so my plan was to let it get the small rain forecast in a few days then go have another look 10 days after that.
So thats two weeks from now but it can stay as long as it needs im really hoping the nugs go a lot harder than what they are now so if it has to go 3 or so im all good with that providing it adds some weight.
Hard to say in terms of yeild pulled today possibly 4 oz but pulled in 3 weeks hopefully pushes out to 6 oz at least


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats awesome on the smell. How long she been flowering? I would guess within the next 2-3 weeks maybe? Looks pretty close


just checked shes a 9 week strain so another 2 weeks is 9 ..im happy to leave it longer if its going to help with amber and weight


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://platinumservicesperth.com.au/neem-cake-pellets-for-soil-fertilizer-nematodes-mosquito-sandflies-biting-insect-control-18kg-2/


just received email back from the guys at no bugs website..they operate from gold coast aust !! neem cake pellets will be ordered for next year and I reckon ill use them in my soil for the chillies to to combat ants n aphids etc ..thanks man!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> just received email back from the guys at no bugs website..they operate from gold coast aust !! neem cake pellets will be ordered for next year and I reckon ill use them in my soil for the chillies to to combat ants n aphids etc ..thanks man!!


Awesome


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 15, 2016)

Lookn good ruby ! Almost there!


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 15, 2016)

Dream machine looking dreamy! Dang!


----------



## adgas (Mar 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3632183 View attachment 3632182 View attachment 3632180


Looking good mate, ive always dreamed of a gorilla grow but dont have the time to find spots or get out there to tend to the plants.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

adgas said:


> Looking good mate, ive always dreamed of a gorilla grow but dont have the time to find spots or get out there to tend to the plants.


Its been fun but i lost a plant early and should of replaced it so not sure if 5 or 6 oz is worth my time may only be 4 yet..but it takes me 5 mins by car to get there and 5 mins to walk water and drive off again so its not much in that regard


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

Starting to swell up nicely


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Its been fun but i lost a plant early and should of replaced it so not sure if 5 or 6 oz is worth my time may only be 4 yet..but it takes me 5 mins by car to get there and 5 mins to walk water and drive off again so its not much in that regard


4,5, or 6 ounces that you didnt have.....thats the way I look at it. Minimal time and effort for those free ounces....


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 4,5, or 6 ounces that you didnt have.....thats the way I look at it. Minimal time and effort for those free ounces....


True


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 15, 2016)

Good stuff ruby. Nice colas forming.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Good stuff ruby. Nice colas forming.


Getting there slowly mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 16, 2016)

Haha this tasteless shite


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 16, 2016)

Trichey mate fucking trichey


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Trichey mate fucking trichey


Someone was bored lol


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Haha this tasteless shite
> 
> View attachment 3633332


So awesome lol


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 16, 2016)

Let the games begin


----------



## fumble (Mar 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3632959 Starting to swell up nicely


one of my favorite sights right there Ruby


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 17, 2016)

fumble said:


> one of my favorite sights right there Ruby


I just need the wonder woman to get to the stage of a decent pull and ill be happy


----------



## fumble (Mar 17, 2016)

stay on top of those white flies and you will have a great harvest Ruby  I think you will be a happy man


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 17, 2016)

fumble said:


> stay on top of those white flies and you will have a great harvest Ruby  I think you will be a happy man


I dont wanna spray anymore to be honest so if she can keep going i definitely will be happy..the sr71 and bubblegum look almost untouched the wonder woman has its own sticky as fuck and different smell no wonder the flys love it


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 17, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Let the games begin  View attachment 3633960View attachment 3633962


Looking gd mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2016)

Us aussies are smashing out some quality plants this year....just saying


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2016)

Woooahh yeah check out the genetics in this new strain from hso
7-8 weeks flowering time as well
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/humboldt-seed-organization-black-dog/prod_5707.html


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Us aussies are smashing out some quality plants this year....just saying


Very niceeeeee


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Woooahh yeah check out the genetics in this new strain from hso
> 7-8 weeks flowering time as well
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/humboldt-seed-organization-black-dog/prod_5707.html


Why ruby! Must... resist... ordering.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Why ruby! Must... resist... ordering.


This one shot to my top 3 for next year possibilities


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> This one shot to my top 3 for next year possibilities


Wonder if it will finish outdoors in Canada. My season ends in September. Fuck it I'm going to order it


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Wonder if it will finish outdoors in Canada. My season ends in September. Fuck it I'm going to order it


Not sure if it will but it states 48 day flowering..and if it works where you are ....FIRE !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks scrumptious that black dog!! And on that flowering time I wouldnt doubt it coming from them. I have had a Blue Dream and a 707 Headband which puffed up real fast and I could have cut them at 50 days. They definitely put out some quality goods


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks scrumptious that black dog!! And on that flowering time I wouldnt doubt it coming from them. I have had a Blue Dream and a 707 Headband which puffed up real fast and I could have cut them at 50 days. They definitely put out some quality goods


See the genetics ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> See the genetics ?


Yeah looking at it now. Sounds like heaven to me


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah looking at it now. Sounds like heaven to me


Pretty much decided on the couple i wanted for next year all of a sudden this dog has found a way to put its nose in front


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Pretty much decided on the couple i wanted for next year all of a sudden this dog has found a way to put its nose in front


This one time I can't say, "that dawg won't hunt."


----------



## adgas (Mar 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Pretty much decided on the couple i wanted for next year all of a sudden this dog has found a way to put its nose in front


Rube, have you bought on Attitudes 420 sales before? Try aim to buy then and buy with bitcoin and you will end up with loads of freebies.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 18, 2016)

adgas said:


> Rube, have you bought on Attitudes 420 sales before? Try aim to buy then and buy with bitcoin and you will end up with loads of freebies.


Will do a 420 order for my first time order i think mate


----------



## adgas (Mar 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Will do a 420 order for my first time order i think mate


Yeah you get the usuall ufo freebies then they usually add like 5/6 or even more freebies for being 420, then the add 6 extra seeds for using bitcoin. (Bitcoins are pretty easy to sort out with a little bit of reading how to guides and theyre well worth it)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 18, 2016)

adgas said:


> Yeah you get the usuall ufo freebies then they usually add like 5/6 or even more freebies for being 420, then the add 6 extra seeds for using bitcoin. (Bitcoins are pretty easy to sort out with a little bit of reading how to guides and theyre well worth it)


also check out promotions page as there are always good breeders also offering more freebies if you order from them, if there is anything there you want....so lots of freebies


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 18, 2016)

and the last thing is you can change your freebies from regular to female; its a different selection of seeds and more regs


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 19, 2016)

Ruby have you checked out hso amhurst sour diesel? I want it!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 19, 2016)

So drink and dich a fuck


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 19, 2016)

I cant kaugh ...king an be wtong


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I cant kaugh ...king an be wtong


Ok, I tried to run that through Google translator, but they don't have an Aussie setting.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 19, 2016)

Translation = drunk as a fucking wallaby


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Mar 19, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Translation = drunk as a fucking wallaby


Or as drunk as a Wucking Fallaby


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 19, 2016)

Well played sir!


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 19, 2016)

Here you go Ruby. Scott wrote this about a bad acid tripping experience and his desire for redemption. He never got it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 19, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Ruby have you checked out hso amhurst sour diesel? I want it!


im coming around again..to many jager bombs yest.
that sour diesel is meant to be gd ay..im sure I have free seeds of this from my last order


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 20, 2016)

Jäger bomb ..jäger bomb..


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2016)

I cant do the dots man gee wiz bang


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 20, 2016)

Damn those flies suck the big one but man:


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 20, 2016)

Got damn you're looking at a nice haul man!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Got damn you're looking at a nice haul man!


Im really happy with the way things are going all things considered


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im really happy with the way things are going all things considered


Who am kidding...im stoked


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 20, 2016)

It's officially spring in the northern hemi, so happy fall bro!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> It's officially spring in the northern hemi, so happy fall bro!


Thanks man..its gonna be gd sitting back watching you guys kill it where ever you may roam....


----------



## thenugget (Mar 20, 2016)

Few pics .. Couple weeks away for a harvest of one of the plants that's exciting , just hoping the others will be able to finish . Cheers rubes good luck !


----------



## adgas (Mar 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3636401





ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3636401


Very interested in seeing how this one turns out! All looking great rube good job.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Got damn you're looking at a nice haul man!


If i can let the ww go to full potential im kinda thinking 1-1.5lb max of that and the bubblegum combined id really like to see 10 oz off the bubblegum she could be a nice tasting smoke


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2016)

thenugget said:


> Few pics .. Couple weeks away for a harvest of one of the plants that's exciting , just hoping the others will be able to finish . Cheers rubes good luck ! View attachment 3636440 View attachment 3636441 View attachment 3636442 View attachment 3636443


Nuggs they have boomed mate your not far away now man...mine seem to be 2 weeks behind yours 
What strain is the one that you took a bud shot off ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> If i can let the ww go to full potential im kinda thinking 1-1.5lb max of that and the bubblegum combined id really like to see 10 oz off the bubblegum she could be a nice tasting smoke


Even if its only a lb from the 2 im good with that but every now and then greed gets in the way of quality its human nature i guess.
I think cos the ww was almost a 2 lber last year Im kinda playing it down this year but shes a really skunky rotten smell so she should be some fire smoke


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have wanted a WW for the hell of it ever since seeing that one big bitch in the middle of @Garden Boss ' back yard in 2012 or 2013. I'm afraid she might go too long here though. She is a longer flowering sativa dom? Skunk smell you say? I'm in the hunt.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 20, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> View attachment 3496491


This meme needs to be seen again lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I have wanted a WW for the hell of it ever since seeing that one big bitch in the middle of @Garden Boss ' back yard in 2012 or 2013. I'm afraid she might go too long here though. She is a longer flowering sativa dom? Skunk smell you say? I'm in the hunt.


Yeah shes does lean towards sativa dom but last year seemed a perfect 50/50 hybrid the smoke gives you the get up and go for the first hour or so then its a nice mellow sit down type watch a movie feeling...best way i could describe it lol
Im gonna miss her next year but after 2 years im gonna do a couple different ones and if i miss her that much shell be back the year after 
Last year was a 10 week flower and yes she can go 11 no worries so it is a while shes on week 8 now


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2016)

thenugget said:


> Few pics .. Couple weeks away for a harvest of one of the plants that's exciting , just hoping the others will be able to finish . Cheers rubes good luck ! View attachment 3636440 View attachment 3636441 View attachment 3636442 View attachment 3636443


just noticed the smoke in the first pic looks cool..i only checked on my phone b4 but on the pc looks even better!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2016)

Ghost train haze rare dankness seeds
About 2 weeks to go,this was a gifted foot high plant hes done a great job no added ferts what so ever only a gd soil mix done in the off season and fed water


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3637080 View attachment 3637081 Ghost train haze rare dankness seeds
> About 2 weeks to go,this was a gifted foot high plant hes done a great job no added ferts what so ever only a gd soil mix done in the off season and fed water


Chunky cunts


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Chunky cunts


its a bomb plant man good on him...poor me for gifting it but he will throw a big jar my way for nothing cos that's how me and my couple close mates roll


----------



## getawaymountain (Mar 21, 2016)

plants look great ruby !! ya will be smoking the bud soon


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 21, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> plants look great ruby !! ya will be smoking the bud soon


Fuck oath i will be mate ..and while im doing that ill be watching you guys smash out great plants


----------



## getawaymountain (Mar 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fuck oath i will be mate ..and while im doing that ill be watching you guys smash out great plants


ya im getting ready to do a couple huge plants this season haha


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 21, 2016)

This is what @ruby fruit is going to be like when he moves to Cali lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 21, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> ya im getting ready to do a couple huge plants this season haha


A couple ha ha ha ha. Where I'm from a couple is like 2


----------



## getawaymountain (Mar 21, 2016)

couple hundred scattered around I got more than enough gardens set up over the years to handle lot more than that lol..


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 21, 2016)

@ruby fruit tis' the Aussie season


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 21, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> @ruby fruit tis' the Aussie season View attachment 3637786


Those colours! Dangg


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 21, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> @ruby fruit tis' the Aussie season View attachment 3637786


Gee man they look awesome 
.i need to lift my game to keep up with you


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gee man they look awesome
> .i need to lift my game to keep up with you


Thanks bud, your games on point  your girls look great


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 21, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Those colours! Dangg


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 21, 2016)

Wonder woman


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 21, 2016)

Bubblegum


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 21, 2016)

Very


ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3637947 View attachment 3637949 Bubblegum


 pretty


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 21, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Very
> 
> pretty


your right at this stage the bubblegum is the diamond in the rough.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 21, 2016)

@fumble ive downgraded my aim for the wonder woman and just want to get her as close to the stage as last year,these damn whiteflies just aren't helping I feel its they are slowing the girl down during flowering and I can honestly say I feel im losing out on a gd 5 oz due to lower stuff not filling out to nuggets like last year and ive lollypopped and topped her the same as last year.Im gonna get the ww as close to last year smoke wise and then bubblegum is going 50/50 amber for one hit shit hopefully.For some reason the ww attracts about 90% of the whiteflys so the sooner shes gone the better I feel.Ill be lucky to yield 10oz of her...


----------



## bict (Mar 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @fumble ive downgraded my aim for the wonder woman and just want to get her as close to the stage as last year,these damn whiteflies just aren't helping I feel its they are slowing the girl down during flowering and I can honestly say I feel im losing out on a gd 5 oz due to lower stuff not filling out to nuggets like last year and ive lollypopped and topped her the same as last year.Im gonna get the ww as close to last year smoke wise and then bubblegum is going 50/50 amber for one hit shit hopefully.For some reason the ww attracts about 90% of the whiteflys so the sooner shes gone the better I feel.Ill be lucky to yield 10oz of her...


That ww has taken a beating


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

bict said:


> That ww has taken a beating


I know i didnt wanna acknowledge that but shit happens a reassemant tells me if it goes to same stage of flowering as last year and i pull around 8-12 of it im gonna be happy,big difference from 27 oz last year


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

But crikey its still heaven sitting here drinking a whiskey and smelling them from 10m away


----------



## bict (Mar 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I know i didnt wanna acknowledge that but shit happens a reassemant tells me if it goes to same stage of flowering as last year and i pull around 8-12 of it im gonna be happy,big difference from 27 oz last year


A huge difference  just an off season bud. 
Hoping mine are good. Not seen them for a week and a half.


----------



## bict (Mar 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> But crikey its still heaven sitting here drinking a whiskey and smelling them from 10m away


That does sound nice


----------



## adgas (Mar 22, 2016)

Ive found with the nirvana stuff theres quiet a bit of variation in a pack, the other snow whites ive grown were much more compact and had large buds all the way down the stem but this one is smaller bud and very leggy plant but the frost and smell is superior to the other snow whites ive grown, maybe you got a lower yeilding pheno? 

Fuck whiteflies, them and gnats fucked all my chilli plants up last season, i was watching my plants close for them but they havent shown up in my yard this year (just fucking grasshoppers)


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

adgas said:


> Ive found with the nirvana stuff theres quiet a bit of variation in a pack, the other snow whites ive grown were much more compact and had large buds all the way down the stem but this one is smaller bud and very leggy plant but the frost and smell is superior to the other snow whites ive grown, maybe you got a lower yeilding pheno?
> 
> Fuck whiteflies, them and gnats fucked all my chilli plants up last season, i was watching my plants close for them but they havent shown up in my yard this year (just fucking grasshoppers)


grasshoppers are good for pest help I think ?
yeah it was a different looking phenol but I know from the last 6 weeks growth the whiteflies have definitely had a say in reducing yield but shit happens


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

adgas said:


> Ive found with the nirvana stuff theres quiet a bit of variation in a pack, the other snow whites ive grown were much more compact and had large buds all the way down the stem but this one is smaller bud and very leggy plant but the frost and smell is superior to the other snow whites ive grown, maybe you got a lower yeilding pheno?
> 
> Fuck whiteflies, them and gnats fucked all my chilli plants up last season, i was watching my plants close for them but they havent shown up in my yard this year (just fucking grasshoppers)


fuck aphids ive destroyed over half a dozen chilli plants cos of them this season

I am getting neem pellets for all soil, making a new pro looking chilli greenhouse and also growing a couple of neem trees to help with pests...im gonna leave one amongst the weed and one amongst the chillis next year


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

wonder woman same time last season....


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

bict said:


> A huge difference  just an off season bud.
> Hoping mine are good. Not seen them for a week and a half.


im still hoping the bubblegum finishes off with 10-12 oz in a 15 gallon and im sure the sr71 is gonna give me a healthy 6 plus ....just need to get this ww out of the area as soon as I reach last years same quality if I can


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

bict said:


> A huge difference  just an off season bud.
> Hoping mine are good. Not seen them for a week and a half.


you be getting close to pulling a couple huh mate?


----------



## bict (Mar 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> you be getting close to pulling a couple huh mate?


Only close to one, my avatar. That was taken 2 weeks ago. Its around week 7.5 now. Recommend 8.5-9. The rest are 2-3 weeks behide.


----------



## bict (Mar 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> wonder woman same time last season....
> View attachment 3638148


Did they both start flowering around the same time?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

bict said:


> Did they both start flowering around the same time?


to the day...around 25th jan but a different pheno has played a part as well as whiteflies I was never 100% happy with the way she was growing from week 6-8 in veg onwards.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> to the day...around 25th jan but a different pheno has played a part as well as whiteflies I was never 100% happy with the way she was growing from week 6-8 in veg onwards.


I do think shes sativa dom this year when it looked 60/40 indica last year


----------



## fumble (Mar 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @fumble ive downgraded my aim for the wonder woman and just want to get her as close to the stage as last year,these damn whiteflies just aren't helping I feel its they are slowing the girl down during flowering and I can honestly say I feel im losing out on a gd 5 oz due to lower stuff not filling out to nuggets like last year and ive lollypopped and topped her the same as last year.Im gonna get the ww as close to last year smoke wise and then bubblegum is going 50/50 amber for one hit shit hopefully.For some reason the ww attracts about 90% of the whiteflys so the sooner shes gone the better I feel.Ill be lucky to yield 10oz of her...


Sorry about the whitflies Ruby...they suck ass big time. Im glad you will still have a harvest from her though. I lost my whole plant to those little fckers


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 22, 2016)

Man that sux Fumble. I've had a minor mite infestation pop up indoors again and am just trying to maintain. I hit everything with an Azamax soil drench 3 straight times 3 days apart and have so far stopped them cold everywhere, save one plant, the largest by far lol. I'm thinking it maybe needed a lot more soil drench, cause everything else smaller are free of mites and I'm washing and killing and squashing eggs I see on that one plant daily. I'm out of Azamax and now guess I need some more, but it gets in the pocket. Soon as I chop I'm shutting down indoor for a week to clean like a mofo.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Man that sux Fumble. I've had a minor mite infestation pop up indoors again and am just trying to maintain. I hit everything with an Azamax soil drench 3 straight times 3 days apart and have so far stopped them cold everywhere, save one plant, the largest by far lol. I'm thinking it maybe needed a lot more soil drench, cause everything else smaller are free of mites and I'm washing and killing and squashing eggs I see on that one plant daily. I'm out of Azamax and now guess I need some more, but it gets in the pocket. Soon as I chop I'm shutting down indoor for a week to clean like a mofo.


Bleach clean out huh ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

fumble said:


> Sorry about the whitflies Ruby...they suck ass big time. Im glad you will still have a harvest from her though. I lost my whole plant to those little fckers


Im.prepping for them in the off season.
Neem it is even buying a couple neem trees foot tall to grow


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Bleach clean out huh ?


Yup, scrubbing it all, then hitting everything with several pyrethrin bombs


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2016)

Dream machine just not getting the rock hard nugs i was hoping for but not to bad an effort for only watering once every 10-14 days on average for the whole season...will be pulling next week sometime


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2016)

And a first guerrilla grow for me


----------



## adgas (Mar 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3639044 View attachment 3639045 Dream machine just not getting the rock hard nugs i was hoping for but not to bad an effort for only watering once every 10-14 days on average for the whole season...will be pulling next week sometime


It looks like it will smoke up nice! Will be interesting to see the finished buds for shure!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2016)

adgas said:


> It looks like it will smome up nice! Will be interesting to see the finished buds for shure!


don't get me wrong it smells killer and the small taste I had last week was really sweet tasting but I was drunk so hard to get a good description...I actually think she will be close to one hit shit just not rock hard but definitely not fluffy either in between I would say..gonna pull her in about 8 days no more feed or water for her now next visit up she comes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3639044 View attachment 3639045 Dream machine just not getting the rock hard nugs i was hoping for but not to bad an effort for only watering once every 10-14 days on average for the whole season...will be pulling next week sometime


^^^^OH FUCK YES^^^^ You beauty


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> ^^^^OH FUCK YES^^^^ You beauty


Im happy for sure it gives me a few oz maybe of quality while my big girls finish


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2016)

Just some handy info on whiteflies for anyone interested.
I understand now how they contribute to spindly growth which i have on a lot of branches on the ww.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just some handy info on whiteflies for anyone interested.
> I understand now how they contribute to spindly growth which i have on a lot of branches on the ww.


sounds like you had the silverleaf fly fumble ?I have the greenhouse whitefly..i think the silverleaf one is way harder to eradicate and damage quicker the plant but I dunno..im really looking forward to getting the wonder woman up and outta there as ive still got very minimal on my bubblegum no eggs just a few flyers and the same for the sr71..they just loved this ww this year shes an off stinky cats piss skunk smell lol maybe that's why


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3639044 View attachment 3639045 Dream machine just not getting the rock hard nugs i was hoping for but not to bad an effort for only watering once every 10-14 days on average for the whole season...will be pulling next week sometime


photos are a bit shit but does it look ok to you guys to pull in say 8 or 9 days from now? even down the bottom I couldn't see a white hair hardly just want yer thoughts even tho ill prob disregard them and pull Friday week lol


----------



## fumble (Mar 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> sounds like you had the silverleaf fly fumble ?I have the greenhouse whitefly..i think the silverleaf one is way harder to eradicate and damage quicker the plant but I dunno..im really looking forward to getting the wonder woman up and outta there as ive still got very minimal on my bubblegum no eggs just a few flyers and the same for the sr71..they just loved this ww this year shes an off stinky cats piss skunk smell lol maybe that's why


coulda been Ruby...idk. But I do know that they left my other two completely alone and they were right next to each other. It was a Green Ribbon. rip


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> sounds like you had the silverleaf fly fumble ?I have the greenhouse whitefly..i think the silverleaf one is way harder to eradicate and damage quicker the plant but I dunno..im really looking forward to getting the wonder woman up and outta there as ive still got very minimal on my bubblegum no eggs just a few flyers and the same for the sr71..they just loved this ww this year shes an off stinky cats piss skunk smell lol maybe that's why


I also see where the flies are leaving honey dew which in turn creates sooty mould...the leaves have that sticky look like you have just sprayed them the day before..got some update pics ill post shortly you can see the difference between the plants even lower bud sites on the ww have that yellowish look where there not getting gd photosynthesis (I think that's the word)


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2016)

im onto them for next season got things in place already to purchase etc..number 1 is ants yep ants..ive never seen ants crawling on my weed trees before and my aphids have been the worst ever on chillis this year..ima gonna blow the ants away next season and hopefully that helps along with a couple neem trees and bags of neem pellets and cake


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2016)

fumble said:


> coulda been Ruby...idk. But I do know that they left my other two completely alone and they were right next to each other. It was a Green Ribbon. rip


same here bubblegum is touching the ww and the sr71 is right next to it to..almost untouched as well


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2016)

wheres rick when you need him the most?


----------



## fumble (Mar 23, 2016)

ewww yeah, that honeydew is a bitch with that black sooty mold. Looks like they got sprayed with soda or something. 
Am I getting this right? you are going to buy ants? they are the root of all evil lol. They farm the little aphids around and help to create that honeydew...so they can lap it up


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2016)

fumble said:


> ewww yeah, that honeydew is a bitch with that black sooty mold. Looks like they got sprayed with soda or something.
> Am I getting this right? you are going to buy ants? they are the root of all evil lol. They farm the little aphids around and help to create that honeydew...so they can lap it up


nooooooooooooooo im gonna make sure I totally eradicate ants next season prior to growing and when im growing lol they are the cause of all my garden problems this year ive never seen them climb my weed like they have this year


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2016)

fumble said:


> ewww yeah, that honeydew is a bitch with that black sooty mold. Looks like they got sprayed with soda or something.
> Am I getting this right? you are going to buy ants? they are the root of all evil lol. They farm the little aphids around and help to create that honeydew...so they can lap it up


and thankfully im only just seeing honeydew now in small amounts no sooty mould yet that's why I need to get this ww up and harvested as soon as she is near last years flower stage...which is about 2 weeks from here max


----------



## fumble (Mar 23, 2016)

whew! Glad I mis read that lol!


----------



## TWS (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2016)

Theres a bit of good and bad and some inbetween in these pics


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## fumble (Mar 24, 2016)

Flies or not ...looking nice and sparkly


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh frosty  looks like I'm off to an alright start this year..


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 24, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Oh frosty  looks like I'm off to an alright start this year..
> View attachment 3640401


Everything you got there is gonna love you for your head start and reward you


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 25, 2016)

I hope so  I started a bit earlier than I did last year, about 3 weeks earlier. I want bigger plants!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 25, 2016)

Herbies stock the d.o.g now to

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/mobile/humboldt-seed-organisation-black-d_o_g-feminised-seeds-6939


----------



## TWS (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 26, 2016)

TWS said:


>


Thats a cool clip man..im surprised noone fell off the roof lol


----------



## TWS (Mar 26, 2016)

Venice beach. Some where's you might want to check out when you come out from under.
" tick tock I want to rock you like the eighties , cock blocking isn't a allowed . "
2 days to go.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 27, 2016)

Pics a bit dark but beggers cant be choosers these are from my wifey while im away...
1st is bubblegum 2nd is wonder woman ..i see a spidey spider i hope hes eating those fucking whiteflies


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## WV: Jetson (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 29, 2016)

SR71 so frosty early this is gonna be a bomb plant if it can get through to mid may @treemansbuds i can see now early why this is such a gd strong strain


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice buddy she's gonna be a beauty.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 29, 2016)

Bubblegum oh so frosty and fruity smelling brings back so many memories of northern lights from the 90s for me
This is being left till it cant go anymore i want one hit top shelf with this one.
Amazing the possible yield in only a 15 gallon theres a fair chance she could push a case for a lb.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 29, 2016)

And the wonder woman..poor girl getting smashed by white flies shes struggling along slowly wont be waiting for amber on this girl shes coming up as soon as i think it can 
What was a 1.5lb looking plant in veg i feel will struggle to get a gd 8-10oz but still a reasonable smoke ...
Cant wait to get her out of there honeydew from the flies in every leaf shes lucky shes still going


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

Dream machine by heavyweight seeds
1st guerrilla grow not huge but looks like a nice smoke 
Spot of mould on top cola and one ot two bits elsewhere but not even 2 gram dry loss


----------



## adgas (Mar 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3644980 View attachment 3644981 SR71 so frosty early this is gonna be a bomb plant if it can get through to mid may @treemansbuds i can see now early why this is such a gd strong strain


Fucken oath cunt, looks like its going to be sick as.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 30, 2016)

Definitely, Venice beach!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

adgas said:


> Fucken oath cunt, looks like its going to be sick as.


Fuck yeah i never seen frost on flowers so early like this one...shes gonna need support for those nugs in the first 5 weeks of flower to


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 30, 2016)

She should smoke good Ruby!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> She should smoke good Ruby!


looking forward to a couple week cure on it mate I had a pre smoke last week and even tho didn't do much for a high it tasted really sweet tasting


----------



## bict (Mar 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3644980 View attachment 3644981 SR71 so frosty early this is gonna be a bomb plant if it can get through to mid may @treemansbuds i can see now early why this is such a gd strong strain


I've got one at the exact stage, not sure I'll be able to keep her till may though. I don't have your beautiful climate  haha. 

I feel sorry for wonder woman  She has such a beautiful structure.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

bict said:


> I've got one at the exact stage, not sure I'll be able to keep her till may though. I don't have your beautiful climate  haha.
> 
> I feel sorry for wonder woman  She has such a beautiful structure.


Im gonna push her till all cloudy and then thats it..shes slowed down so much cos of the whiteflies for sure...its my favourite smoke ill give her a rest next year and if i miss it to much ill go back to it the year after  shes one stinky girl ive never had one so stinky


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

bict said:


> I've got one at the exact stage, not sure I'll be able to keep her till may though. I don't have your beautiful climate  haha.
> 
> I feel sorry for wonder woman  She has such a beautiful structure.


And tmb has said the sr71 will finish about mid may so this will be a test even in my climate area..but i had a mate fo a haze.right through till may 20 last year no.problems at all


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## BcDigger (Mar 30, 2016)

Congrats on starting the harvest ruby. Glad you didn't lose much to mold. I always panic at the first sight if mold and down she comes.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Congrats on starting the harvest ruby. Glad you didn't lose much to mold. I always panic at the first sight if mold and down she comes.


ya thanks man shes only a smallish plant maybe 3-4 oz but for only 5 or so visits to water in 4 months I think that's pretty cool...I am kinda regretting not tearing the wonder down 2 weeks early last week as the whiteflies are finding homes on the bubblegum just last few days and the sr71 the fuckers


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 30, 2016)

Jesus those things are fucking brutal mate. Hopefully sr71 can fight em off


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Jesus those things are fucking brutal mate. Hopefully sr71 can fight em off


Im grateful the damage isnt worse ...but im definitely losing an easy half lb on the ww cos of them 
But shit happens i wont lose sleep over it im still alive have all my limbs drink and smoke when i want and have a wife who likes a fuck a day


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

But this dream machine is a prick to trim !!


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im grateful the damage isnt worse ...but im definitely losing an easy half lb on the ww cos of them
> But shit happens i wont lose sleep over it im still alive have all my limbs drink and smoke when i want and have a wife who likes a fuck a day


That's the spirit


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3645900 But this dream machine is a prick to trim !!


Don't ever grow white grizzly then!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Don't ever grow white grizzly then!


I trimmed nearly 2lb of ww last year in under 6 hrs..full trim none left to do..this dream machine is gonna take me 3 hrs just for 3-4oz lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 30, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Don't ever grow white grizzly then!


Im never going to the Philippines


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 31, 2016)

http://www.thestonerscookbook.com/2016/03/15/25-dogs-that-are-higher-than-you/?utm_campaign=The+Stoner's+Cookbook&utm_content=25+Dogs+That+Are+Higher+Than+You+Right+Now&utm_medium=email&utm_source=stoners


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3645900 But this dream machine is a prick to trim !!


I always trim mine wet the day I pull them usually. Seems easier like that even for the most leafy shit


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I always trim mine wet the day I pull them usually. Seems easier like that even for the most leafy shit


Yeah i done half yest when i pulled it but and done the rest today but hell it was a task ....but yes the day i pull a plant i also.like to take a heap of stuff of before i pull to make it easier.
The perks of a guerrilla plant i guess.
I was blessed last year with how easy my trimming was


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://www.thestonerscookbook.com/2016/03/15/25-dogs-that-are-higher-than-you/?utm_campaign=The+Stoner's+Cookbook&utm_content=25+Dogs+That+Are+Higher+Than+You+Right+Now&utm_medium=email&utm_source=stoners


Stoner dogs lol


----------



## 757growin (Mar 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im grateful the damage isnt worse ...but im definitely losing an easy half lb on the ww cos of them
> But shit happens i wont lose sleep over it im still alive have all my limbs drink and smoke when i want and have a wife who likes a fuck a day


You didn't lose but gained hash material.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

757growin said:


> You didn't lose but gained hash material.


Your right.
Best part of growing is the challenges it throws and you gotta play the game win some lose some.Im all gd its only a blip on the radar the bubblegum has grown way beyond expectations.
Its a neem attack next year never used neem in any form will have neem cake/pellets in soil and couple neem trees where i can place in the grow area to grow natural


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

My gifted ghost train haze..this is gonna be one hell of a smoke when its finished


----------



## adgas (Mar 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3646342 My gifted ghost train haze..this is gonna be one hell of a smoke when its finished


Fuck mate, the last photos you put up of this had me looking i to buying seeds, what does the yeild look like? I might get a pack of these for next year.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3646342 My gifted ghost train haze..this is gonna be one hell of a smoke when its finished


That bud looks so much like the Royal Queen Critical I grew out in 2013 it's crazy. I'm gonna look for a pic. Looking good!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

adgas said:


> Fuck mate, the last photos you put up of this had me looking i to buying seeds, what does the yeild look like? I might get a pack of these for next year.


Hes gonna yield over a lb id say easy.
This was one of 2 seeds given to me by redeyedfrog ghost train haze by rare dankness and i had planned to do it but only had room for 3 so i gifted this and a burmese kush to 2 friends when they were a foot tall.
Ill be posting more pics of the gth and a smoke report as ill be getting a freebie jar 
Nothing to do with the burmese kush that lad has gone off the deep end on the meth 
Some of the buds on the gth are huge the pics dont do justice


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> That bud looks so much like the Royal Queen Critical I grew out in 2013 it's crazy. I'm gonna look for a pic. Looking good!


Hes done a great job after a couple fsils mate.prepped his soil well this year has not added anything but water during his grow


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

adgas said:


> Fuck mate, the last photos you put up of this had me looking i to buying seeds, what does the yeild look like? I might get a pack of these for next year.


http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/mobile/rare-dankness-ghost-train-haze-1-feminised-seeds-5676


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 31, 2016)

Such a sativa look for such indica bud. Shitty pic, I didn't have it and the pics that survived the transfer of the site look like shit.

EDIT:

Much better pic I found.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Such a sativa look for such indica bud. Shitty pic, I didn't have it and the pics that survived the transfer of the site look like shit.
> View attachment 3646363


You can still see that looks so much the same...ironic isnt it for an indica


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

This is two weeks ago ill ask him to send a full plant shot today


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

I definitely gave away a gd one here


----------



## adgas (Mar 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hes gonna yield over a lb id say easy.
> This was one of 2 seeds given to me by redeyedfrog ghost train haze by rare dankness and i had planned to do it but only had room for 3 so i gifted this and a burmese kush to 2 friends when they were a foot tall.
> Ill be posting more pics of the gth and a smoke report as ill be getting a freebie jar
> Nothing to do with the burmese kush that lad has gone off the deep end on the meth
> Some of the buds on the gth are huge the pics dont do justice


Nice work, was the burmeese kush from th seeds? I gifted a seed to a mate of that too and its doing pretty well.


----------



## thenugget (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## thenugget (Mar 31, 2016)

hey rubes! shame about the whiteflies, they look fucked. Never really worried about seeing them but now i certainly will.

pulled up little plant against the fence it was a DNA strain .. unsure what though. roughly half an elbow of nice looking stuff. Now the wait for the big one to finish up. seems to be a while of yet, i will try let it go until end of april . See how we go. Well done on another season mate and have fun harvesting! yew


----------



## adgas (Mar 31, 2016)

thenugget said:


> hey rubes! shame about the whiteflies, they look fucked. Never really worried about seeing them but now i certainly will.
> 
> pulled up little plant against the fence it was a DNA strain .. unsure what though. roughly half an elbow of nice looking stuff. Now the wait for the big one to finish up. seems to be a while of yet, i will try let it go until end of april . See how we go. Well done on another season mate and have fun harvesting! yew


Looks great.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

adgas said:


> Nice work, was the burmeese kush from th seeds? I gifted a seed to a mate of that too and its doing pretty well.


Yes it was bro....that lads gone a bit sideways on the meth  so its best to give him space while im growing


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

thenugget said:


> hey rubes! shame about the whiteflies, they look fucked. Never really worried about seeing them but now i certainly will.
> 
> pulled up little plant against the fence it was a DNA strain .. unsure what though. roughly half an elbow of nice looking stuff. Now the wait for the big one to finish up. seems to be a while of yet, i will try let it go until end of april . See how we go. Well done on another season mate and have fun harvesting! yew


Nug mate that looks awesome ! Gonna be a nice smoke man i love your trim job to.
That big girl is a beast it makes for great pics..lovevthat last pic with the outdoor couch in it and blue sky


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hes gonna yield over a lb id say easy.
> This was one of 2 seeds given to me by redeyedfrog ghost train haze by rare dankness and i had planned to do it but only had room for 3 so i gifted this and a burmese kush to 2 friends when they were a foot tall.
> Ill be posting more pics of the gth and a smoke report as ill be getting a freebie jar
> Nothing to do with the burmese kush that lad has gone off the deep end on the meth
> Some of the buds on the gth are huge the pics dont do justice


lol he been kicking it with jbird. Its not any funny shit that

I know a few folks who got their heads spun out. hell if I didnt have strong will power and some sense in my noggin I probably would have myself


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 31, 2016)

** 9:02 in **


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> lol he been kicking it with jbird. Its not any funny shit that
> 
> I know a few folks who got their heads spun out. hell if I didnt have strong will power and some sense in my noggin I probably would have myself


on a serious note redeyfrog is going through a time right now I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy..im in contact but only with his wife on his phone.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 31, 2016)

Well then all the karma I can muster today his way


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well then all the karma I can muster today his way


thanks bro..im feeling a bit of pain over this one hes a gd mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

Advice guys please ...the wonder woman is prob about one week short of when i pulled it last year and my plans were to let it go 2 weeks longer than last year for amber 50/50
Its absoloutely riddled with whiteflies but by no means is it going to get killed with no harvest at all...
Its actually starting to thin out some buds i feel so im losing weight daily i would say.
Going by these photos what do exp ppl think...should i pull and be happy (im ok with that ) or should i leave and maybe put at risk two great looking plants in the bubblegum and SR71 ?
Im already seeing the first signs of whiteflies on both these plants 
Heres the WW...


----------



## adgas (Mar 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yes it was bro....that lads gone a bit sideways on the meth  so its best to give him space while im growing


Yeah man it happens way too much around my circle of friends too. Hopefully he sorts his shit out man.


----------



## adgas (Mar 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3646752 View attachment 3646753 Advice guys please ...the wonder woman is prob about one week short of when i pulled it last year and my plans were to let it go 2 weeks longer than last year for amber 50/50
> Its absoloutely riddled with whiteflies but by no means is it going to get killed with no harvest at all...
> Its actually starting to thin out some buds i feel so im losing weight daily i would say.
> Going by these photos what do exp ppl think...should i pull and be happy (im ok with that ) or should i leave and maybe put at risk two great looking plants in the bubblegum and SR71 ?
> ...


Dude! Wish i had some answers for you, never seen them that bad before, maybe its worth sacrificing her for the other plants by leaving her there for them to live on, cause if you pull her down they will probably move to their next fav plant?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

adgas said:


> Dude! Wish i had some answers for you, never seen them that bad before, maybe its worth sacrificing her for the other plants by leaving her there for them to live on, cause if you pull her down they will probably move to their next fav plant?


I thought of that but it seems they already moving on  damn fuckers im actually laughing bout it right now so im not pissed off ...she may come down tomorrow im certainly thinking bout cutting my losses with that one.
Im not greedy just dissapointed shes slowed right down now..its getting to late now for anymore spray treatment unless i decide to piss on it


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

Bubblegum bud shot and SR71..the sr is really sticky early on looking forward to this one


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Mar 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3646763 View attachment 3646765 Bubblegum bud shot and SR71..the sr is really sticky early on looking forward to this one


Look for the egg clusters on the underside of leaves, remove badly riddled plant leaves before eggs hatch and youll buy some time, or insecticidal soap /peroxide mix and wipe the egg infested leaves


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Look for the egg clusters on the underside of leaves, remove badly riddled plant leaves before eggs hatch and youll buy some time, or insecticidal soap /peroxide mix and wipe the egg infested leaves


Been doing that dude for 3 weeks now..thats why theres not much leaf on the wonder woman now.
You think buds can still handle a garlic/chilli soap spray ?
I would only try to get the underside of leaves but i think it would still ruin the taste of the buds ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 31, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Look for the egg clusters on the underside of leaves, remove badly riddled plant leaves before eggs hatch and youll buy some time, or insecticidal soap /peroxide mix and wipe the egg infested leaves


Ill take a heap of leaf off again and work out what ill do while doing that


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3646752 View attachment 3646753 Advice guys please ...the wonder woman is prob about one week short of when i pulled it last year and my plans were to let it go 2 weeks longer than last year for amber 50/50
> Its absoloutely riddled with whiteflies but by no means is it going to get killed with no harvest at all...
> Its actually starting to thin out some buds i feel so im losing weight daily i would say.
> Going by these photos what do exp ppl think...should i pull and be happy (im ok with that ) or should i leave and maybe put at risk two great looking plants in the bubblegum and SR71 ?
> ...


I would yank that ass, sucks man. Damage control on the others still rolling on


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I would yank that ass, sucks man. Damage control on the others still rolling on


Im thinking the same mate...ill sleep on it tonite and go with my gut feeling tomorrow morning


----------



## adgas (Apr 1, 2016)

Chopping this sexy bitch tomorrow.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 1, 2016)

adgas said:


> Dude! Wish i had some answers for you, never seen them that bad before, maybe its worth sacrificing her for the other plants by leaving her there for them to live on, cause if you pull her down they will probably move to their next fav plant?


Yup. I have a few spider mites that have once again popped up on a couple of plants in my indoor -- shutting down my grow after harvest in two weeks and going nuclear on these motherfuckers btw. I'm killing and squishing mites and eggs daily, vacuuming up mites and eggs with a shop vac. I too am leaving the two infected beyotches they like, as a kind of sacrificial lamb, lol, and they have stayed off the others. I remember @Mohican saying he left a plant that pests seemed to like to keep them off others.

I know that mites and white flies really zap the shit out of the plants. Tough spot mate.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yup. I have a few spider mites that have once again popped up on a couple of plants in my indoor -- shutting down my grow after harvest in two weeks and going nuclear on these motherfuckers btw. I'm killing and squishing mites and eggs daily, vacuuming up mites and eggs with a shop vac. I too am leaving the two infected beyotches they like, as a kind of sacrificial lamb, lol, and they have stayed off the others. I remember @Mohican saying he left a plant that pests seemed to like to keep them off others.
> 
> I know that it's and white flies really zap the shit out of the plants. Tough spot mate.


They started going to the other two as far as i know few days ago ...maybe getting ready to lay eggs on them ?
But until then none.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2016)

adgas said:


> Chopping this sexy bitch tomorrow.


Beutiful !


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2016)

@treemansbuds with the orange og when it starts flowering do what I see as normal white hairs do they start out yellow looking is that a trait of that strain?they are yellow not white


----------



## 757growin (Apr 1, 2016)

See if you can aquire pyrethrin especially bombs rube. Spray everywhere except the plants themselves. Should be strong enough to kill most of the problem. Sorry to hear about redeyedfrog. Hope the brother finds his way. My best hopes and thoughts will be with him for sure


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2016)

757growin said:


> See if you can aquire pyrethrin especially bombs rube. Spray everywhere except the plants themselves. Should be strong enough to kill most of the problem. Sorry to hear about redeyedfrog. Hope the brother finds his way. My best hopes and thoughts will be with him for sure


Thanks for that bud....
I hope he does..in fact i know he will cos you cant hold a gd man down for to long


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2016)

757growin said:


> See if you can aquire pyrethrin especially bombs rube. Spray everywhere except the plants themselves. Should be strong enough to kill most of the problem. Sorry to hear about redeyedfrog. Hope the brother finds his way. My best hopes and thoughts will be with him for sure


I used pyrethrin for about 6 weeks even spraying twice in a week two weeks in a row ..but not bombs just spray.
Even got hold of triple strength spray.
They seem to hold them up maybe its worth a try again.
You wouldnt spray that on them this far from the finish would you ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I used pyrethrin for about 6 weeks even spraying twice in a week two weeks in a row ..but not bombs just spray.
> Even got hold of triple strength spray.
> They seem to hold them up maybe its worth a try again.
> You wouldnt spray that on them this far from the finish would you ?


^ Spray everywhere except the plants themselves^


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> ^ Spray everywhere except the plants themselves^


Sounds a gd idea.
My question is though that these white flies are not flying anywhere unless disturbed or shaken...when i go out there you cant even see one until i run my hands up a bud then they all fly but settle again straight away


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 1, 2016)

Ok, just get yourself a 5 gallon bucket of gasoline and a flame thrower , just kidding. 

I would just hit all the areas around the plants on the ground, etc. What do you think @757growin ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ok, just get yourself a 5 gallon bucket of gasoline and a flame thrower , just kidding.
> 
> I would just hit all the areas around the plants on the ground, etc. What do you think @757growin ?


but those ares aren't frequented by the flies ...at all
im still trying to find my gut feeling lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> but those ares aren't frequented by the flies ...at all
> im still trying to find my gut feeling lol


The longer you wait the more they destroy....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 1, 2016)

make some garlic water and spritz them with that underside of leaves.....have you done that? That might drive them away so plants can finish?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 1, 2016)

Fuck put some of that superhot chili powder in some water and spray her down....I bet they wouldnt like that...


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The longer you wait the more they destroy....


Ill make my mind up today...its this week i pulled her last year but its a week behind last year due to it slowing right down


----------



## bryangtho (Apr 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill make my mind up today...its this week i pulled her last year but its a week behind last year due to it slowing right down


Hey just a bit of a update on those dream machine from wall to the timber is 1.2 metres
Just to give you a idea what size they are. The heads look like they are going to be big


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Hey just a bit of a update on those dream machine from wall to the timber is 1.2 metres
> Just to give you a idea what size they are. The heads look like they are going to be bigView attachment 3647496


im interested in how much the buds get dense etc for weight..ive pulled the dream machine and she was a right bitch to trim but it wasn't a plant where I had time to snip a few leaves of here and there..she has a really sweet natural almost A grade bush weed type smell..i think she will go way better indoors but im thinking you may have to take some leaves off here and there as you go along.


----------



## fumble (Apr 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im thinking the same mate...ill sleep on it tonite and go with my gut feeling tomorrow morning


Always go with your gut. When in doubt...gas it! I would pull and save the others


----------



## fumble (Apr 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Thanks for that bud....
> I hope he does..in fact i know he will cos you cant hold a gd man down for to long


Sending good thoughts his way Ruby


----------



## bryangtho (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes I was thinking the same the leaves are huge its a very slow grown plant.
Here's a another dream machine it looks nothing like the after 2
I have tried to bend the stems but very brittle just going to leave them a loan.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2016)

fumble said:


> Always go with your gut. When in doubt...gas it! I would pull and save the others


Hi fumble..gut is telling me to rip it and appreciate at least getting around 10 oz of still smokable weed.
Heres pics from 5 mins ago in sure the purple black colour on the leaves us the start of sooty mould which is what happens after honeydew has been deposited etc...
The colour wasnt there yest and overnight we had a warm night so its not from the cold.
Up she comes when dark settles 
Its still 2 weeks away from my aim to go one better than last year but hell the bubblegum and SR are gonna blow it up quality wise i can see.
cutting stem by stem is the plan if i dont shake to much 90% of the flies stay on..plan on putting in a tote as i go along and shut the lid as soon as placed in so as to get as many flies iut the area as i can.
then ill do another spray overnight on the other two..


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Yes I was thinking the same the leaves are huge its a very slow grown plant.
> Here's a another dream machine it looks nothing like the after 2
> I have tried to bend the stems but very brittle just going to leave them a loan.
> View attachment 3647520


Yeah it didnt wow me outdoors but like i said it wasnt cared for every two days either..to much leaf and not much spacing for my liking but she may do very well for you indoors


----------



## bryangtho (Apr 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah it didnt wow me outdoors but like i said it wasnt cared for every two days either..to much leaf and not much spacing for my liking but she may do very well for you indoors


I have a DNA 91Krypt in witch i am very impressed with. It is a monster it so fast grown I am thinking it will pull close to 2 lbs of it


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 1, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> I have a DNA 91Krypt in witch i am very impressed with. It is a monster it so fast grown I am thinking it will pull close to 2 lbs of it


Sounds great that one


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Apr 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Chopping this sexy bitch tomorrow.


ahhh that's awesome! Looks great


----------



## adgas (Apr 2, 2016)

My mates butmeese kush by THSeeds i gifted him, ive got a few of these seeds left and it looks like its going to yeild atleast 8/9 oz even though i started the seed on boxing day! So i think ill do one of these next year an either ghost train haze or sugar black rose.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2016)

adgas said:


> My mates butmeese kush by THSeeds i gifted him, ive got a few of these seeds left and it looks like its going to yeild atleast 8/9 oz even though i started the seed on boxing day! So i think ill do one of these next year an either ghost train haze or sugar black rose.


Very nice indeed and i dont think u will go wrong with the gth


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2016)

Im literally carring the whiteflies out on the buds and all over myself lol ill at least get half or more of the buggas out from the area cutting the ww a bit early......


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2016)

And gotta be grateful its still a passable frosty weed
Note the honeydew on the leaves


----------



## adgas (Apr 2, 2016)

Sugar candy is chopped, it took 400mg of modafinil and a few podcasts but ive dont it all by myself.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2016)

adgas said:


> Sugar candy is chopped, it took 400mg of modafinil and a few podcasts but ive dont it all by myself.


well done man,bit of relief there for you.
ive just finished the wonder woman except for some small trim to clean up tomorrow,longest shower ive had in my life I could feel whiteflies crawling all over me


----------



## fumble (Apr 2, 2016)

Glad you listened to your gut Ruby  And great idea with the box to get them outta there. She still looks good though, even with the whitefly damage. Little fuckers...hate them with a passion!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> Glad you listened to your gut Ruby  And great idea with the box to get them outta there. She still looks good though, even with the whitefly damage. Little fuckers...hate them with a passion!


In the end i was glad i did it to the box and myself were crawling with the fuckers it was a sight to see.
Started trimming on my pool table so u could really see them drop onto the "green"
Upon trimming i could really see the damage to buds dome were ok but a lot had a type of reveg look with little yellow curled up leaves amongst them,also i dont think there was one green looking stem or branch on the plant it was all pale yellow looking.
Certainly a gd move taken her up dissapointed yes but angry ? Hell no the plant is still better than all of my efforts right up to 2014 so thats saying something lol
Ive learned a ton again this season already


----------



## fumble (Apr 2, 2016)

a lesson learned is worth a shton


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2016)

fumble said:


> a lesson learned is worth a shton


That it is my dear
Cant believe i need to support the sr71 today shes leaning already gonna be some big buds and its only bout week 4


----------



## fumble (Apr 2, 2016)

she gonna need a FF bra size


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey man, you took her far enough along that great genetics will give you some dank shit guaranteed, regardless. I preach letting the pistils wither amd recede, yet in practice that ain't the norm, as the last two indoor runs and every fucking outdoor lately it seems lmao has been taken 2 weeks sooner than what I would have preferred due to pest or mold issues. Everybody is against us bro lol and prevention to the extreme is the cure and you are already scouting the prevention for next year eh?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Hey man, you took her far enough along that great genetics will give you some dank shit guaranteed, regardless. I preach letting the pistils wither amd recede, yet in practice that ain't the norm, as the last two indoor runs and every fucking outdoor lately it seems lmao has been taken 2 weeks sooner than what I would have preferred due to pest or mold issues. Everybody is against us bro lol and prevention to the extreme is the cure and you are already scouting the prevention for next year eh?


I sure am brutha off season is all about prepping the soil and getting neem trees etc going ...even if the whiteflies go to the bubblegum its to far into flower now to affect it to much that bubblegum is staying put until its one hit shit !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 3, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Hey man, you took her far enough along that great genetics will give you some dank shit guaranteed, regardless. I preach letting the pistils wither amd recede, yet in practice that ain't the norm, as the last two indoor runs and every fucking outdoor lately it seems lmao has been taken 2 weeks sooner than what I would have preferred due to pest or mold issues. Everybody is against us bro lol and prevention to the extreme is the cure and you are already scouting the prevention for next year eh?


Thats where the bubblegum and sr71 come in..i want them to go all the way till im at least getting amber starting pretty sure these are gonna be bomb plants even now if the bubblegum was harvested it would be worth 10 oz im sure in a 15 gallon...cant wait to see the weight stack on over the next two weeks


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear Ruby.. atleast it wasn't a total loss. Can't wait to see that bubble gum finished. I'm slowly getting things together for the season..


----------



## 757growin (Apr 3, 2016)

In the other flower garden taking cuttings for the dinner table and blam! Fucking nasty. It was only on this flower type that was effected. I will be diatomaceous earth bombing my whole yard! I need a bath now.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> View attachment 3649070
> In the other flower garden taking cuttings for the dinner table and blam! Fucking nasty. It was only on this flower type that was effected. I will be diatomaceous earth bombing my whole yard! I need a bath now.


Ruuuuuun...bloody bugs they aphids mate ? Or something else


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 3, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Sorry to hear Ruby.. atleast it wasn't a total loss. Can't wait to see that bubble gum finished. I'm slowly getting things together for the season..
> View attachment 3648774


Your on point mate great planned start to the season


----------



## 757growin (Apr 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ruuuuuun...bloody bugs they aphids mate ? Or something else


I'm pretty sure it some sort of aphid. But nimble not expert by any means. Where @TWS when you need him! Hope it's been a good time home ruby.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> I'm pretty sure it some sort of aphid. But nimble not expert by any means. Where @TWS when you need him! Hope it's been a good time home ruby.


Been a top week mate thanks..on the plant front its been better than i thought pulling the ww up.
Yes there is still whiteflies on the others but looks like 20% of what i originally had and there is NO eggs that i can find unlike the ww which had adult flies and eggs being laid constantly because that was the host plant....ive learnt heaps.
They do look like aphids for sure and i had a lot of aphids on my other non weed plants before whiteflies arrived..bomb them !


----------



## TWS (Apr 3, 2016)

Now you can call it WF instead .


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> Now you can call it WF instead .


Not fucking wrong


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 3, 2016)

SR71


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 3, 2016)

Bubblegum


----------



## fumble (Apr 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> I'm pretty sure it some sort of aphid. But nimble not expert by any means. Where @TWS when you need him! Hope it's been a good time home ruby.


Yep...those are def aphids


----------



## fumble (Apr 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3649371 View attachment 3649372 Bubblegum


Those are nice and frosty!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 4, 2016)

fumble said:


> Those are nice and frosty!


Not much smell 5 metres away but the smell is candy sweet when touched..heaven


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 4, 2016)

757growin said:


> I'm pretty sure it some sort of aphid. But nimble not expert by any means. Where @TWS when you need him! Hope it's been a good time home ruby.


Homemade soap and garlic/chilli based spray works great


----------



## fumble (Apr 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Not much smell 5 metres away but the smell is candy sweet when touched..heaven


I bet! You are gonna be very happy I'm sure


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 4, 2016)

fumble said:


> I bet! You are gonna be very happy I'm sure


Shes there to the end ..i noticed some eggs on some leaves but its to far into flower for whiteflies to smash it in its last two weeks


----------



## fumble (Apr 4, 2016)

Cool beans


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 7, 2016)

Frosty as fuck bubblegum


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 7, 2016)

Sr71 need to get support for it done today very sticky flowers early on can see why this is potent head stash on the top shelf


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 7, 2016)

Wonder woman drying beggars cant be choosers thanks to pulling early cos of whiteflies still looks an ok smoke just not dense nugs like last year 
Found an immature seed pity it didnt get the two more weeks it needed


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 7, 2016)

I'd still let her dry and try to pop it. Looking dank man! That Sr-71 is gonna go long too huh?


----------



## adgas (Apr 8, 2016)

All looking good mate. Ive got two seeds of the th bubblegum that i might get my father inlaw to grow next year because yours looks good, and ill do the gth and something else.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'd still let her dry and try to pop it. Looking dank man! That Sr-71 is gonna go long too huh?


to late I squeezed it to hard lol..im not the first??


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

adgas said:


> All looking good mate. Ive got two seeds of the th bubblegum that i might get my father inlaw to grow next year because yours looks good, and ill do the gth and something else.


bubblegum may almost make my top 2 ever grown the way its going..if I can leave her long enough she may go no 1!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'd still let her dry and try to pop it. Looking dank man! That Sr-71 is gonna go long too huh?


yeah mate the SR will go to at least mid may easy if not late may..im ok with that never done one past end of april though so will be interesting..i reckon I may get some nice colour changes if it has to go more to the last week of may :0


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

adgas said:


> All looking good mate. Ive got two seeds of the th bubblegum that i might get my father inlaw to grow next year because yours looks good, and ill do the gth and something else.


2 freebies from herbies last year sometime ? if so id pop at least one I got 2 as well but only popped one


----------



## thenugget (Apr 8, 2016)

Looking good rubes. getting close for me, another couple weeks till i can start cutting this beast down .


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

thenugget said:


> Looking good rubes. getting close for me, another couple weeks till i can start cutting this beast down .
> 
> View attachment 3652423 View attachment 3652424 View attachment 3652425 View attachment 3652426


shiiiiit that's a hella a big cola bruv!! well done nugget you boosted aussie rep !


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

thenugget said:


> Looking good rubes. getting close for me, another couple weeks till i can start cutting this beast down .
> 
> View attachment 3652423 View attachment 3652424 View attachment 3652425 View attachment 3652426


had to go back and look at the first pic again...awesome!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

@treemansbuds SR71 kicking along nicely now..just had 3rd feed maxsea
I can see the maxsea has worked wonders on the bubblegum for sure maybe one more feed next week before letting finish with water


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

TWS says hi some pics from the old boy he asked me to post ..enjoy


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 8, 2016)

Is still restricted on here or something? What a bunch of fucking bullshit to begin with.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Is still restricted on here or something? What a bunch of fucking bullshit to begin with.


ill ask him next time he fires an email maybe to busy now working ...and ur right i see worse it is bullshit..his is black humour dome of the other shit from others is just plain nasty


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

Bringing back the cheesy clips


----------



## treemansbuds (Apr 8, 2016)

Been on vacation for 2 weeks, just got back. We visited Joshua Tree National Park, Grand Canyon National park, Monument valley, White sands, and many place in between. We drove 3400+ miles, good to be home!
TMB-


----------



## fumble (Apr 8, 2016)

great pics Treeman  glad you were able to get out and vacation a bit before the work begins


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> View attachment 3652552 Been on vacation for 2 weeks, just got back. We visited Joshua Tree National Park, Grand Canyon National park, Monument valley, White sands, and many place in between. We drove 3400+ miles, good to be home!
> TMB-
> View attachment 3652550
> View attachment 3652551
> View attachment 3652553


Breathtaking country...like ours in the outback but still so different looking
Kakkadu forest and snowy mountains are to gd places to check out on google images to whet the appetite here in as aust....
I love that pic with water in it tmb


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

Been in the garden today...
Found couple leaves with sooty mould starting  first pic shows it..other pics are for my fine friends here yo help me decide when a pull is good.
Shes not coming up early i dont care if i lose a few buds theres plenty here and fuvk it smells like the best gear ive grown


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

Always a song for a mood.
Not looking for sympathy.
Just need to see the light...



Yes im drinking
Everyone needs to watch this video when they feel down.....just makes it all the emotional


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3653038 View attachment 3653039 View attachment 3653041 View attachment 3653042 Been in the garden today...
> Found couple leaves with sooty mould starting  first pic shows it..other pics are for my fine friends here yo help me decide when a pull is good.
> Shes not coming up early i dont care if i lose a few buds theres plenty here and fuvk it smells like the best gear ive grown


man she looks nice and greasy. have you scoped those trichs yet? do the buds feel solid, naye spongy? beauty! I hear you on the moods my friend. hell i'd like to get good and pissed up myself but hadnt had a fucking dollar in ages; fucking blows not working, but such is life. everyone has their own struggle that we dont know about eh. get that good stuff in ya bro and by good stuff I mean that medicine you grow . Mist her with some lemon water, that will change the ph and weak solution will not fuck with any taste


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> man she looks nice and greasy. have you scoped those trichs yet? do the buds feel solid, naye spongy? beauty! I hear you on the moods my friend. hell i'd like to get good and pissed up myself but hadnt had a fucking dollar in ages; fucking blows not working, but such is life. everyone has their own struggle that we dont know about eh. get that good stuff in ya bro and by good stuff I mean that medicine you grow . Mist her with some lemon water, that will change the ph and weak solution will not fuck with any taste


Ay brutha shes a mighty fine smell and look about her..but i said that about my wife when i was 16 and im 43 now ...i cant wait to long u know what i mean haha fuck im on my way and its only 3pm....i got a ball o hash off the wonder woman gonna rip a glass pipe from tws with hash on top o fresh ww now...might slow my drinking down a touch but that would be a positive lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2016)

One for us mr south east asia


----------



## adgas (Apr 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 2 freebies from herbies last year sometime ? if so id pop at least one I got 2 as well but only popped one


Nah mine were free with the burmeese kush seeds i got.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3653080 One for us mr south east asia


I just blew down a black malawi joint; to us buddy! Pretty tasty stuff. I do feel it in the head just behind my eyes its uplifting. This from my mate who I gave a stick of it to: "I finished off a stub on the way into work and tried to open the work gate with my home door remote........", "I had a few puffs also, mum took a couple of tokes. She then went on the extender/hanging machine, when she got off it was like her feet were glued to the floor lol, I had to help her sit down. Nice.", "mother was physically running away from somebody who wasnt running after her in case they attacked! ffs running away from the bogey man!"

Fucking funny shit man. It doesnt hammer me like that but my tolerance is sky high.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just blew down a black malawi joint; to us buddy! Pretty tasty stuff. I do feel it in the head just behind my eyes its uplifting. This from my mate who I gave a stick of it to: "I finished off a stub on the way into work and tried to open the work gate with my home door remote........", "I had a few puffs also, mum took a couple of tokes. She then went on the extender/hanging machine, when she got off it was like her feet were glued to the floor lol, I had to help her sit down. Nice.", "mother was physically running away from somebody who wasnt running after her in case they attacked! ffs running away from the bogey man!"
> 
> Fucking funny shit man. It doesnt hammer me like that but my tolerance is sky high.


You gave me my first real laugh in 36 hrs lol
But then again i dropped a nice hit off scissor hash down then..still smiling


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 9, 2016)

Laughter is good for sure. Healthy shit. Happy I could be of assistance


----------



## 757growin (Apr 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3653252 So heres the kicker ....the wife and her best friend wanna hit it ....with me in bed later to.
> 
> 
> Faaark


Put the whiskey down b4 it's to late. Whiskey dick would not be good at a time like this!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2016)

757growin said:


> Put the whiskey down b4 it's to late. Whiskey dick would not be good at a time like this!


To late bro ...she off her flaps lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2016)

Im not drinking ...gdnite


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> To late bro ...she off her flaps lol


----------



## 757growin (Apr 9, 2016)

Holy cow! what's the puppy doing there?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2016)

757growin said:


> Holy cow! what's the puppy doing there?


Chasos im trying....to ...move 
...shit been a big day my wife dont normally cut loose unless...


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 9, 2016)

Wtf? Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Wtf? Lol


Fuck ..its crazy no more riu till.i get bacon n mushrooms ...8 hrs


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2016)

Quick deletion of any incriminating pics lol...no 3some just piss talk although fuck me i thought they was gonna tie their tongues together at one stage while kenny loggins was hitting up the top theme on the stereo


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Quick deletion of any incriminating pics lol...no 3some just piss talk although fuck me i thought they was gonna tie their tongues together at one stage while kenny loggins was hitting up the top theme on the stereo


I'd say the same thing Bro. Nothing happened here, move along now. Wink wink, nod nod.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2016)

My head hurts ..need a coffee n pipe 
Have a gd day yall


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 9, 2016)

Ruby you need to get some of these bitches going in your garden.... This dude has some solid genetics for sure... The 1 I have is a big blockhead
http://karmagenetics.com/karmas-headbanger/

Sounds like you had a killer night anyway


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 9, 2016)

Looks like the BK male gets your flower time down a little, but I'd get a 15-16 week pheno for sure, hahaha. 

Btw, one of my getaway sea dragon phenos has a fuelly as fuck smell to it. Just pure fuel oil that has me ready to chop chop today, day 59 flower lol.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 9, 2016)

I see you germed some Wonder Woman. How did it turn out?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> I see you germed some Wonder Woman. How did it turn out?


If you mean done some breeding with it nah i didnt mate or you just mean grew some ?
If its the latter last year i had nearly 2lbs off it but this year final weight is only around 7 oz she got smashed by white flies something fierce 
Smokes ok but its not cured or as dense as last yrs but im still smoking it from last yr a year on and its fantastic stuff.
Best hybrid ive done so far


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 9, 2016)

Yeah I was asking about growing it since I bought a pack. I tried germinating a few but they didn't sprout. I'll try again a month before my purple haze is done. Good to know she'll yield well and should be good smoke. 

I'm Sub'd now so I can be current. 179 pages is alot to try to go through in my present state so I'll have to break it down over time to really catch up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 9, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> Yeah I was asking about growing it since I bought a pack. I tried germinating a few but they didn't sprout. I'll try again a month before my purple haze is done. Good to know she'll yield well and should be good smoke.
> 
> I'm Sub'd now so I can be current. 179 pages is alot to try to go through in my present state so I'll have to break it down over time to really catch up.


@Joe Blows Trees I also had 1/2 a pack (5) of the 1's I bought come up funky or didn't sprout. I still have 4 or 5 beans left but I'll wait until my tent is going.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> Yeah I was asking about growing it since I bought a pack. I tried germinating a few but they didn't sprout. I'll try again a month before my purple haze is done. Good to know she'll yield well and should be good smoke.
> 
> I'm Sub'd now so I can be current. 179 pages is alot to try to go through in my present state so I'll have to break it down over time to really catch up.


Yeah actually i think @Vnsmkr tried to germ some and they didnt take ?
Last years wonder woman was near on perfect for me this year was a struggle with it cos of the white flies.
Smooth hybrid smoke kinda gives you the get up and go for first hour the couple hrs of just a peaceful watch a movie stone.
Yields are huge i got two seedlings out one last yr (2.2kb) and one this year thats looking easy 3lb mate wont allow pics to be sent to me till its up and dry but hes done a collection over the whole grow


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2016)

I had a pack of 5 everyone germed 2 grew slow first 1 month but those two were the biggest yielders so if you get one half the size as the others after 6 weeks id keep it


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 9, 2016)

Glad I'm not the only one who had germinating issues with the Wonder Woman. 

I had the same issue with weird growth when I popped some sour smurf from devil's harvest @Vnsmkr. They both turned out to be males. I might try the sour smurf again next year since I'm going on a skunk hunt now. 

I'm dealing with mites at the moment Ruby so I sympathize with your past pest issues.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who had germinating issues with the Wonder Woman.
> 
> I had the same issue with weird growth when I popped some sour smurf from devil's harvest @Vnsmkr. They both turned out to be males. I might try the sour smurf again next year since I'm going on a skunk hunt now.
> 
> I'm dealing with mites at the moment Ruby so I sympathize with your past pest issues.


Gd luck mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ruby you need to get some of these bitches going in your garden.... This dude has some solid genetics for sure... The 1 I have is a big blockhead
> http://karmagenetics.com/karmas-headbanger/
> 
> Sounds like you had a killer night anyway


The smell on that would be something different for sure


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2016)

Going nicely can really see the benefits of maxsea on the bubblegum and SR...
Heres a couple pics of the SR


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2016)

And the one that keeps me smiling 
Bubblegum


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 10, 2016)

Looking awesome man  really excited to see that sr71 finished! Peppers got a transplant about a week ago.. had to move tomatos under another set of lights.


----------



## fumble (Apr 10, 2016)

sweet...I see thyme and sage and possible oregano? or marjoram? Peppers looking great too MH


----------



## fumble (Apr 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3653964 View attachment 3653965 View attachment 3653967 And the one that keeps me smiling
> Bubblegum


So good to see these pics Ruby  looks mighty tasty!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2016)

fumble said:


> So good to see these pics Ruby  looks mighty tasty!


Its keeping me going at the moment keeps me smiling..id actually like to ask wtf i have done wrong karma wise with a few things hanging over my head but that will sound like im.a drama queen cos i said it before so on i go .....


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2016)

I think the bubblegum has been going for 9 or 10 weeks now so it must be coming down to the last week or so..we have temps hotter than the previous 3 weeks for the next 6 days and no cloud so she should finish fast n hard now ive given her my last feed of maxsea a few days ago


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Looking awesome man  really excited to see that sr71 finished! Peppers got a transplant about a week ago.. had to move tomatos under another set of lights.
> View attachment 3654103 View attachment 3654104


Everything you have looks great and your planning is perfect man


----------



## fumble (Apr 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Its keeping me going at the moment keeps me smiling..id actually like to ask wtf i have done wrong karma wise with a few things hanging over my head but that will sound like im.a drama queen cos i said it before so on i go .....


just keep your shoulder down and move forward Ruby...that's all I know how to do so only advice I can give. And remember that sometimes things just happen...not any fault of your's.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Its keeping me going at the moment keeps me smiling..id actually like to ask wtf i have done wrong karma wise with a few things hanging over my head but that will sound like im.a drama queen cos i said it before so on i go .....


Feel ya buddy. Sometimes it just rolls that way like Fumble says. I have been asking myself the same thing, but again, fuck it, on it rolls


----------



## 757growin (Apr 10, 2016)

Maybe this will perk ya up a bit. Maybe not. But shocking to this american. I buddy from norway said it's like sesame Street over there. 4 year olds watch. Enjoy...
http://tv.nrksuper.no/serie/newton-pubertet


----------



## 757growin (Apr 10, 2016)

Ps. Even if you can't understand its worth watching the whole thing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 10, 2016)

757growin said:


> Maybe this will perk ya up a bit. Maybe not. But shocking to this american. I buddy from norway said it's like sesame Street over there. 4 year olds watch. Enjoy...
> http://tv.nrksuper.no/serie/newton-pubertet


Its because sex is so dirty in the States, or we are made to think it is. Another fucking stupid thing we are "taught"


----------



## 757growin (Apr 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its because sex is so dirty in the States, or we are made to think it is. Another fucking stupid thing we are "taught"


Yeah that's kind of how I felt. Like ashamed that I don't tell them the real deal. But I still aint! At least not yet!! lmao


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 10, 2016)

My father was a sailor so I wasnt raised with any "walls" thankfully; it was here's choices now you decide. 

I mean really, sex is dirty and weed is bad, are those really realistic thoughts to anyone?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> My father was a sailor so I wasnt raised with any "walls" thankfully; it was here's choices now you decide.
> 
> I mean really, sex is dirty and weed is bad, are those really realistic thoughts to anyone?


I average 5 fucks a week and im only home 4 days a week most times..just had to put it out there lol its not bad im burning calories and i need that


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2016)

Ill watch shortly 757 sounds like a subject to be informed off


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I average 5 fucks a week and im only home 4 days a week most times..just had to put it out there lol its not bad im burning calories and i need that


burning calories and creating fucking positivity, literally . Few months ago my wife goes "why like to cha cha so much?" I said because it fucking feels good why else?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 11, 2016)

So the bubblegum cant have long to go getting new yellow leaves each day now plants in desperation mode.
Im positive shes been going for 9 weeks and its an 8 week strain but i dont get full sunlight all day long to speed up that side of it...
Shes going again next season im sure but ill base that on the 6 week cure and smoke report i know the ww started flowering a week and half earlier so theres a fair chance the bubblegum has seen 8 weeks and 4 days so far
Gotta add i got sun days for 3 more and then 3 days of scattered showers nothing to heavy but still nice warm days plenty of cloud on those days so maybe humidity a touch on the high side


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 11, 2016)

Still bit early ay smidge ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 11, 2016)

A week or two more usually doesn't hurt. I love the old cannabis saying, "when you think she is ready, wait 2 weeks." It may be the flash, but those trichome heads sure look like they are white and filled with the juice. I bet whenever you do take her now she will do the trick.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 11, 2016)

Weather updates in,we are going to miss the rain now and the next 6 days is sunny days not to cold nights and average 78-82 temps.
Couldnt ask for a better week so shes staying put for another week at least


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 11, 2016)

Trichs are all cloudy from what i can tell and buds feel like they wont let you squeeze in to much ...i love this plant


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 13, 2016)

Bubblegum is looking awesome ruby.. I'm smoking my bubblegum right now, only bout half a jar left. I'd post a pic but mine looks like ass compared to yours lol. Guess it's just not meant to be grown in Canada. 

Bunch of Getaways genetics, my heart goes out to you....


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 13, 2016)

Tomatos 
 
Do you do any pruning to your pepper plants man? I decided to top quite a few of mine, hopefully it wasn't a bad idea..


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 13, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Tomatos
> View attachment 3656122
> Do you do any pruning to your pepper plants man? I decided to top quite a few of mine, hopefully it wasn't a bad idea..
> View attachment 3656123


Yeah mate u gotta top them to try and get a wider canopy otherwise some strains just shoot up straight and dont side branch out much...i have a blue yaka at home i topped only once ill take some pics its amazing looking.
I find if you just top one at about a foot tall give or take its about right everything your doing is looking great man


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 13, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Tomatos
> View attachment 3656122
> Do you do any pruning to your pepper plants man? I decided to top quite a few of mine, hopefully it wasn't a bad idea..
> View attachment 3656123


Also every now and then after the plants getting older i may cut 10cm of growth of each branch if it looks to be slowing down..
Normally see instant results and a lot of new growth


----------



## TWS (Apr 13, 2016)

Waz cracking crackas ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> Waz cracking crackas ?
> 
> View attachment 3656707


Ill tell u wats cracking mate....im slowly going fucking queer.....think walking timebomb tick tock tick tock


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2016)

Yo smidgey....wife called me up before and said the bubblegum has exploded in smell in the last 4 days i been gone....reckons she can smell it from the letterbox lol
I think its telling me the extra weeks wait is perfect she could be up by sunday cant wait


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2016)

Lifes problems can beat you down

But you always get back up with music


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Apr 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill tell u wats cracking mate....im slowly going fucking queer.....think walking timebomb tick tock tick tock


 Can I be the first when you do ? 

Things happen for a reason and normally for the better.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> Can I be the first when you do ?
> 
> Things happen for a reason and normally for the better.


Im good im keeping it in check so far
Fuck em if i go im gonna go happy and find something that makes me happy

Maybe i can get a job as a store clothes mirror in the womans section


----------



## TWS (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm just waiting to see how it goes for you before I ask around.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm just waiting to see how it goes for you before I ask around.


I been told tomorrow definitely. ...but they said that yest to

You know vacancies for mirrors in the womans fitting room sections ?


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah mate u gotta top them to try and get a wider canopy otherwise some strains just shoot up straight and dont side branch out much...i have a blue yaka at home i topped only once ill take some pics its amazing looking.
> I find if you just top one at about a foot tall give or take its about right everything your doing is looking great man


Good info man I've only been growing peppers for 3 years now.. never topped them until this year. And thanks, means a lot.. it's been harder this year for how crippled I am but it's getting done.


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 14, 2016)

I've never thought about topping my peppers until now, but will be trying it..


----------



## TWS (Apr 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I been told tomorrow definitely. ...but they said that yest to
> 
> You know vacancies for mirrors in the womans fitting room sections ?


Yea at the rainbow botigue clothing chain.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Good info man I've only been growing peppers for 3 years now.. never topped them until this year. And thanks, means a lot.. it's been harder this year for how crippled I am but it's getting done.


I only learnt about topping when i started buying foot high plants from nurseries they were always topped once before selling....your going well man keep on going i would say just top the once at this stage to get two main shoots going prob aim for a topping around 15 to 30cm tall maybe ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2016)

Chili topping ...you tube videos are where i learnt about the benefits 
http://thehotpepper.com/topic/38705-a-simple-guide-to-topping-and-pruning/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

Top it at the second true node and get 4 tops like cannabis? I am going to try that on next batch of chilis ~19-20th


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Top it at the second true node and get 8 tops like cannabis? I am going to try that on next batch of chilis ~19-20th


Yep thats the aim...only needs to be topped once if done properly then they will turn into bushes in their own right


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

I topped all my plants down to the 2nd node and it looks naked up there. Cant wait for them to start blowing the fuck up. They are just starting to pop up 4 main leaf sets


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I topped all my plants down to the 2nd node and it looks naked up there. Cant wait for them to start blowing the fuck up. They are just starting to pop up 4 main leaf sets


I cut all mine back pre winter to what looked like just a stick almost and then when weather was better transplanted to the ground they have gone mad with growth


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2016)

Before


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2016)

After


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

Goddamnit man, thats a motherfucking chili!!!!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Goddamnit man, thats a motherfucking chili!!!!!!


Ill take some cool pics bro when im home that was about 2 months ago theres fruit everywhere now


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 15, 2016)

Holy fuck!! That's a pepper tree man.. wish I could grow em that big here.. most people's do not get over a foot tall lol. My biggest last year was two feet tall. They do not care for the weather we have.

And wow!! My orange habs are exploding after they were topped!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2016)

Bubblegum is loaded with cloudy milky trichs coming down today or so


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2016)

They not telling me till next week now VN the fucks
But i got something to keep me occupied for a couple days 
Fuck the haters aint keeping me down


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3657929 They not telling me till next week now VN the fucks
> But i got something to keep me occupied for a couple days
> Fuck the haters aint keeping me down


Fucking slimy cunts! Thats right though dont let them fuck with your attitude mate

Hey do you just hang you stuff to dry there Ruby? Need to figure out something to slow mine down. Drying too fast


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fucking slimy cunts! Thats right though dont let them fuck with your attitude mate
> 
> Hey do you just hang you stuff to dry there Ruby? Need to figure out something to slow mine down. Drying too fast


this year my temps are still pretty warm VN so instead of hanging out in an open shed like last year this year im trimming best I can then laying in single layers in cardboard boxes and then putting in a cupbard (in the shed) but with a door open to let air in and out...will dry a lot slower that way as I noticed the wonder woman dried a bit to quick out in the open.Best I can give ya bro that's how im doing it but others may have better ideas?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> this year my temps are still pretty warm VN so instead of hanging out in an open shed like last year this year im trimming best I can then laying in single layers in cardboard boxes and then putting in a cupbard (in the shed) but with a door open to let air in and out...will dry a lot slower that way as I noticed the wonder woman dried a bit to quick out in the open.Best I can give ya bro that's how im doing it but others may have better ideas?


I was hanging mine in tent an air controlled room and it still dries too fast. Will get some boxes and see if that slows it down


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was hanging mine in tent an air controlled room and it still dries too fast. Will get some boxes and see if that slows it down


im just thinking the boxes with the sides dry a lil slower cos air only comes and goes from the top..gotta shake em round once a day tho but like I said only my way when its to hot still outside


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> im just thinking the boxes with the sides dry a lil slower cos air only comes and goes from the top..gotta shake em round once a day tho but like I said only my way when its to hot still outside


Yeah the boxes should slow it down. Will hang them in boxes and put a circulating fan in the room, opening them once a day, for a week. That should do it


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah the boxes should slow it down. Will hang them in boxes and put a circulating fan in the room, opening them once a day, for a week. That should do it


yeah my thinking is you will be right providing you keep the moisture out bro


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 15, 2016)

That bubblegum looks fucking proper man. Gonna be some killer smoke. And I can't wait to see the sr71 finished up, looks like it'll be a frost machine. 
 
Hope you don't mind me showing off my peppers here


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> That bubblegum looks fucking proper man. Gonna be some killer smoke. And I can't wait to see the sr71 finished up, looks like it'll be a frost machine.
> View attachment 3657997
> Hope you don't mind me showing off my peppers here


keep showing em bro your fucking killing it with those peppers!! I like your pink batman cup lol


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 15, 2016)

Man Ruby, that bubblegum looks delicious. I'm hoping mine is half as good since it's indoors. Keep ya head up!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> Man Ruby, that bubblegum looks delicious. I'm hoping mine is half as good since it's indoors. Keep ya head up!


To easy bro im gd sorta sitting here like i dont wanna cut down my girl but i will eventually lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 15, 2016)

Whats that dream machine smelling like?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 15, 2016)

First thing that came to mind was dream beaver, but I knew that wasnt it. Poontang on the brain


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 15, 2016)

@ruby fruit I just laughed my ass off at the place you store your seeds, right with the dildos


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Whats that dream machine smelling like?


Like shit..literally hay grass shit smell lol nothing flash there sunny move on now ......


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @ruby fruit I just laughed my ass off at the place you store your seeds, right with the dildos


Lol if its the one im thinking off i threw that there for photo props hahaha ...but i cant remember


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Like shit..literally hay grass shit smell lol nothing flash there sunny move on now ......


hahaha fuck. sometimes it works that way. Been burping it? Maybe it requires a long cure or that wont even help. This Vietnamese sativa which I took down early is the same even after month and half in jar. Ah well, get that into some coconut oil and cook with it


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## mushroom head (Apr 16, 2016)

^^ wish I could give that a wiff right now 



ruby fruit said:


> keep showing em bro your fucking killing it with those peppers!! I like your pink batman cup lol


Hey now that's my watering cup! Lol

I'm growing so many peppers because I'll be moving out to the farm this year. Will be making salsa as always but wait to experiment with sauces as well.. do you ferment your peppers before making the sauce?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 16, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> ^^ wish I could give that a wiff right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope not at all..today im on the beers bro but gimme 2 days and ill post a couple recipes if u can find em...
Today


----------



## 757growin (Apr 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3658176 View attachment 3658177
> Nope not at all..today im on the beers bro but gimme 2 days and ill post a couple recipes if u can find em...
> Today


Glad to see your back home unwinding and a little less stressed mate. Time to crack open that moonshine!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 16, 2016)

757growin said:


> Glad to see your back home unwinding and a little less stressed mate. Time to crack open that moonshine!


Dropping Manhattan cocktails like fire last nite....


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Apr 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3658900 View attachment 3658901


Pic of the day


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 19, 2016)

Bubblegum is coming down  ironically 4/20 ill remember that if i do this strain again next season


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 19, 2016)

SR71 is so sticky already on target for another 3-4 weeks


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 20, 2016)

Chop chop!! Good to hear you are harvesting the bubblegum.


----------



## WV: Jetson (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 20, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Chop chop!! Good to hear you are harvesting the bubblegum.


Still got a fair wack to do issues getting in the way of harvest so be a bit each day for a couple days...no rush


----------



## fumble (Apr 20, 2016)

looking damn fine Ruby  Hope all is going well for you. Good thoughts your way on your job.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 22, 2016)

SR71 could be the diamond amongst 3 yet.Smell is nothing short of amazing and crystals are packing on daily.A lot stickier than the other 2 were put together.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 22, 2016)

Outstanding....


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 22, 2016)

@treemansbuds I pick up some of my share of the orange og soon  and pineapple chunk and wonder woman 
wonder woman yielded 2.25 lbs both the orange og and pineapple chunk yielded just over 1lb each
ghost train have yielded 1.4lbs


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 22, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Outstanding....


thanks jj


----------



## Letstrip (Apr 23, 2016)

looking good brother!! That sr71 is sex...  I like your chillis what are they? I tried a fresh Carolina reaper for the first time awhile ago and wow.. my face was numb my hands were numb and even part of my leg lol Got the hiccups also. Never ever thought they could make a chilli so hot


----------



## TWS (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Apr 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @treemansbuds I pick up some of my share of the orange og soon  and pineapple chunk and wonder woman
> wonder woman yielded 2.25 lbs both the orange og and pineapple chunk yielded just over 1lb each
> ghost train have yielded 1.4lbs


Did I hear wonder woman yielded over 2 unit's? Wasn't there some kind of deal? sr71 looks killa!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 23, 2016)

Well i think i just let know i may be the fuckwit pol think i am


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 23, 2016)

No more pretending to be brave


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Apr 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> No more pretending to be brave


Good luck buddy.


----------



## WV: Jetson (Apr 23, 2016)

Nobody thinks you're pretending. It's a tough world out there - we all know that...


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 23, 2016)

Letstrip said:


> looking good brother!! That sr71 is sex...  I like your chillis what are they? I tried a fresh Carolina reaper for the first time awhile ago and wow.. my face was numb my hands were numb and even part of my leg lol Got the hiccups also. Never ever thought they could make a chilli so hot


Qhite a few different strains some of the hottest include ghostxscorpions,infinity,choc habs,yaki blue,butch ts,7 pots,etc


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 23, 2016)

Made it thru the night eh . Smoking any of that funk over there yet?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Made it thru the night eh . Smoking any of that funk over there yet?


I need to stay of riu when drunk 
Yeah mate got a choice of bubblegum,wonder woman,ghost train haze,pineapple chunk and orange og.
Havnt tried the pineapple yet but ill tell ya one thing...the orange og from @treemansbuds is potent shit !its as close to one hit shit that ive had over the last 5 or so years in my stash has such a funky shit smell its not funny if that makes sense


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 24, 2016)

Ha ha, knew you were blasted when I saw the 1st message you posted up . Thats a helluva selection man!!


----------



## TWS (Apr 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> No more pretending to be brave


You changed her batteries ?


----------



## TWS (Apr 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Well i think i just let know i may be the fuckwit pol think i am


Your Polish . What's this talk of 2 bow ' s ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Your Polish . What's this talk of 2 bow ' s ?


Gave my mate a 6 week old plant if wonder woman be pulled over 2 bows off her...awesome fat arse nugs man ill get a pic of what he gifted me back shortly
Heres part of my medicine....i love variety


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gave my mate a 6 week old plant if wonder woman be pulled over 2 bows off her...awesome fat arse nugs man ill get a pic of what he gifted me back shortly
> Heres part of my medicine....i love variety
> View attachment 3664535


Holy fuck nice score! My mate just kills everything I give him, better off growing them myself.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 24, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2016)

@nuggs @treemansbuds how would you guys describe the orange og smell after it has dried ?


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Apr 24, 2016)

When's the Australian spring BBQ ruby?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2016)

The last 3 weeks ive had one at my house mate 
Dunno man id like to see if i could organise something one day bro but my future gor plans are a bit in dissaray at the moment im kinda only looking as far as 3 days at a time lol


----------



## doublejj (Apr 24, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> When's the Australian spring BBQ ruby?


That would be cool


----------



## doublejj (Apr 24, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> When's the Australian spring BBQ ruby?


I knew you were an Aussie!!


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Apr 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> The last 3 weeks ive had one at my house mate
> Dunno man id like to see if i could organise something one day bro but my future gor plans are a bit in dissaray at the moment im kinda only looking as far as 3 days at a time lol


3 days? Crikey, like you plan out what nugs your going to smoke 3 days in advance


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Apr 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I knew you were an Aussie!!


Haha id be down to go to Australia for that , ruby might get a lot of mail that week before though haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 24, 2016)

Those cunts still got you hanging out there bro?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Those cunts still got you hanging out there bro?


Yeah they are man cos hit back with some complaints of my own so instead of being finalised last week its gonna drag out a wee bit longer..fuck em im smoking an orange og as i type ...im all GOOD


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> 3 days? Crikey, like you plan out what nugs your going to smoke 3 days in advance


Between losing my job (good chance or a maybe who knows ) some family issues and my best mate being told cancer has jumped to his brain my plans are sorta changing every 3 days lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2016)

Sr71 happy pics 
Smells fooking great i now realise it wasnt the bubblegum it was this beuty stinking the yard up when it wakes for the day


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 24, 2016)

Good karma and positive vibes your way brother


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Apr 24, 2016)

Best wishes to your friend


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Apr 24, 2016)

I hope you get a promotion in three days


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 24, 2016)

Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## adgas (Apr 25, 2016)

Looking good rubes!


----------



## fumble (Apr 25, 2016)

Got damn Ruby! Beautiful girls  Good thoughts your way hun...for everything. Give the mrs. a hug for me


----------



## nuggs (Apr 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @nuggs @treemansbuds how would you guys describe the orange og smell after it has dried ?


fresh squeezzzzed orange juice!


----------



## nuggs (Apr 25, 2016)

Ruby, bro I'm not sure what is going on with you cause I been so busy (and Stoned) to read up on what's going on lately in your world. I wish you the best in whatever your doing and the sr71 looks fire! I'll get caught up later today.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 25, 2016)

nuggs said:


> Ruby, bro I'm not sure what is going on with you cause I been so busy (and Stoned) to read up on what's going on lately in your world. I wish you the best in whatever your doing and the sr71 looks fire! I'll get caught up later today.


I havnt said much about whats been going on brother i havnt been around in riu in my humerous way i normally am nuggs and ppl are picking up on that.
I wanna just travel a thousand miles to get away from everyone and everything is the best way to describe it.
Have a gd day mate


----------



## adgas (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey Rubes heres a photo of my mates burmese kush, i started the seeds for him and gave him some grow tips so he gave me bit over an ounce, it smokes so good.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 25, 2016)

adgas said:


> Hey Rubes heres a photo of my mates burmese kush, i started the seeds for him and gave him some grow tips so he gave me bit over an ounce, it smokes so good.


that looks nice man I gifted a friend a buka as well but I wont know anything bout that one hes gone off the rails on meth.....its great when ppl you help out come back and are grateful and return a bit of karma isn't it.
I was lucky enough to get 3 ounces of different strains and a half lb of one other so 11 oz from 3 gifts I gave was awesome...did he get much yield off the buka just wondering if it was in the pot or ground ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 25, 2016)

nuggs said:


> fresh squeezzzzed orange juice!


its possibly my strongest thc strain in my collection at the moment !! rips your head of in half a hit and that's myself and 2 other mates saying the same


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> its possibly my strongest thc strain in my collection at the moment !! rips your head of in half a hit and that's myself and 2 other mates saying the same


Sounds like something I need to get growing!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 25, 2016)

Tough times about these days mate. No one knows how tough other people have it until they walked in those same shoes. 

Case in point, few days ago electric bill came and it doesnt help fuck that will be working in 2 weeks, head down, pushing forward....

Gets better I think


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 25, 2016)

Hope you get through the hard times guys. Try to enjoy every moment we are given and focus on the positive aspect in your life. It's a harsh World we live in and it's hard when things like fucking cancer get in the way of living a happy positive life. 
Keep your stick on the ice


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 25, 2016)

Keep the weed near the top of your life and everything will be alright. 

Fuck cancer!! Had my aunt and my grandma not been prohibited using cannabis maybe they wouldnt have gone through chemo which ultimately is what killed them in the end. Long time ago but will never forget. When I see people being healed it touches me pretty deeply....


----------



## BcDigger (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Keep the weed near the top of your life and everything will be alright.
> 
> Fuck cancer!! Had my aunt and my grandma not been prohibited using cannabis maybe they wouldnt have gone through chemo which ultimately is what killed them in the end. Long time ago but will never forget. When I see people being healed it touches me pretty deeply....


he thought he was healed bro..report came back that cancer was not in the original area from a 6 months ago and was told no need to report to the specialist for 3 months now,then they scanned the rest of his body as a precaution and the cancer has now jumped to his brain.From a high to a low in 24 hrs.


----------



## fumble (Apr 26, 2016)

got damn man...so sorry to hear that Ruby


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> he thought he was healed bro..report came back that cancer was not in the original area from a 6 months ago and was told no need to report to the specialist for 3 months now,then they scanned the rest of his body as a precaution and the cancer has now jumped to his brain.From a high to a low in 24 hrs.


Sorry to hear that brother. Hits right in the gut. My aunt went through chemo 3 different times, went into remission for 2 years even, but wasnt enough for her. Though I do believe cannabis is beneficial for most cancers so would have helped.
Does you have anyone nearby which makes oil? If it were me I would get myself to a place where I could saturate myself; is that possible for him?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 26, 2016)

fumble said:


> got damn man...so sorry to hear that Ruby


I didn t wanna say anything my heads a pot off 3 or 4 issues going on all unrelated to the other but ah well...move on sad sack they say


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sorry to hear that brother. Hits right in the gut. My aunt went through chemo 3 different times, went into remission for 2 years even, but wasnt enough for her. Though I do believe cannabis is beneficial for most cancers so would have helped.
> Does you have anyone nearby which makes oil? If it were me I would get myself to a place where I could saturate myself; is that possible for him?


I supply him for free he smokes it helps with pain relief and his appetite at this stage ...


----------



## fumble (Apr 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I didn t wanna say anything my heads a pot off 3 or 4 issues going on all unrelated to the other but ah well...move on sad sack they say


I hear you Ruby. It's hard to keep your head straight when so much shit is coming at it. I am going to send you my Fresh Ginger Cookie recipe for your friend. It might help with the pain.


----------



## ky man (Apr 26, 2016)

Hand a good friend that his cancer spread and they did surgery today.Got a nuther friend that's closer to me then my own brothers and he told the doc,,no treating him he thinks it will just make him suffer more.he has been staying with me some drinking wiskey for pain and will not take pills for pain.It will kill me if he dies on me we are that close.he is a nam. vet hard core we been through a lot in life togeather but I never went in the service like he did.Some said when we where togeather we where moore crazey then he was in nam.He loved search and destroy misons in nam and doing it alone,you would not belive the shit he did and took picters of the after affect.he is my herow and 10 years older then me..ky..ps RUBY just take it one day at a time bless you both..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I supply him for free he smokes it helps with pain relief and his appetite at this stage ...


Are there many people growing around where you live? Just curious as I would be trying to ingest as much as I was vaporizing/smoking and also with higher concentrations (ie oil of some type). Keep doing what you are doing bro, good on you. Aint no one here saying move on sad sack and fuck the ones who do. One day at a time my friend.


----------



## adgas (Apr 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> that looks nice man I gifted a friend a buka as well but I wont know anything bout that one hes gone off the rails on meth.....its great when ppl you help out come back and are grateful and return a bit of karma isn't it.
> I was lucky enough to get 3 ounces of different strains and a half lb of one other so 11 oz from 3 gifts I gave was awesome...did he get much yield off the buka just wondering if it was in the pot or ground ?


Hey mate yeah I rememberd you told me about your mate so thst why i posted here, it yeilded great. I started the seed after xmas and he got 13oz dry! I was extremely surprised at how well it grew with such short veg time, i think after reading some other grows on buku he lucked out with a keeper pheno only we didnt take clones! Regret that now.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 28, 2016)

@treemansbuds this is your top shelf strain mate how much longer do you think she needs ?
All the bottom buds look idententical to the tops 
Smells so good


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @treemansbuds this is your top shelf strain mate how much longer do you think she needs ?
> All the bottom buds look idententical to the tops
> Smells so goodView attachment 3668485View attachment 3668486


Fucking awesome!


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @treemansbuds this is your top shelf strain mate how much longer do you think she needs ?
> All the bottom buds look idententical to the tops
> Smells so goodView attachment 3668485View attachment 3668486


I'm not telling you shit bro except that shit looks like it would do the trick now, last week, week before that, next week, etc, lmao! Looks killer mane!


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 28, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> View attachment 3668514


a gay couple would look good to him I would say lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 28, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm not telling you shit bro except that shit looks like it would do the trick now, last week, week before that, next week, etc, lmao! Looks killer mane!


the smell smidge...the smell...its my last plant last yr I had post natal plant blues in april onwards this one is keeping that away it would be a damn shame to pull lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fucking awesome!


this would be gd in your climate id say brother...I have seeds thanks to tmb


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 28, 2016)

Damn ruby,that looks good.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 28, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Damn ruby,that looks good.


thanks mate she sure does..only in a 15 gal but hell ill be happy with even 4 oz of this prize strain


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm being over grown by peppers man lol planting time cannot come soon enough.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 30, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I'm being over grown by peppers man lol planting time cannot come soon enough.
> View attachment 3669751


Id be there in an instant to take some off your hands lol


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Apr 30, 2016)

@ruby fruit how many shovel scoops does it take to fill a 400?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 30, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> @ruby fruit how many shovel scoops does it take to fill a 400?


You must have alot of free time on your hands asking some shit like that


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Apr 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You must have alot of free time on your hands asking some shit like that


Getting high and brainstorming lol


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 30, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Getting high and brainstorming lol


Hey man was curious your thoughts on transplanting autos?


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Apr 30, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Hey man was curious your thoughts on transplanting autos?


I xplant them once, start em inside and transplant before the tap root gets slowed down, dunno if that's what you mean?


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 30, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> I xplant them once, start em inside and transplant before the tap root gets slowed down, dunno if that's what you mean?


Yes exactly what I wanted to know.. thanks  I'm thinking I will start in solo cups then in two weeks transplant outdoors.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Apr 30, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Yes exactly what I wanted to know.. thanks  I'm thinking I will start in solo cups then in two weeks transplant outdoors.


Try the tall foam ones and cut off the bottom of the foam cup and transplant , bury the whole cup under the soil line, watch them roots, autos love being babied


----------



## ruby fruit (May 1, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> @ruby fruit how many shovel scoops does it take to fill a 400?


Pretty much the same amount to half fill a grave old boy


----------



## ruby fruit (May 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Pretty much the same amount to half fill a grave old boy


All i know is it took me around 370 litres soil to fill.a 100 gal hole lol


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (May 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Pretty much the same amount to half fill a grave old boy


How's your weekend mate?


----------



## mushroom head (May 1, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Try the tall foam ones and cut off the bottom of the foam cup and transplant , bury the whole cup under the soil line, watch them roots, autos love being babiedView attachment 3670328


Wow that's a nice picture! Thanks for the info man. How old are your autos roughly before you transplant?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 1, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> How's your weekend mate?


Just logged in....previous 6 hrs have been a cone from each 6 strains i have ...bubblegum trim hash 
Prob 10 whiskeys and 8 beers

Safe to say im unaware of any issues ruby the fucken crazy fruit has


Its just a nice feeling at the moment.....


----------



## ruby fruit (May 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just logged in....previous 6 hrs have been a cone from each 6 strains i have ...bubblegum trim hash
> Prob 10 whiskeys and 8 beers
> 
> Safe to say im unaware of any issues ruby the fucken crazy fruit has
> ...


I cant win a game on my own 8 ball table ?

Conspiracy


----------



## ruby fruit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (May 1, 2016)

@TWS i think im back...maybe


----------



## ruby fruit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just logged in....previous 6 hrs have been a cone from each 6 strains i have ...bubblegum trim hash
> Prob 10 whiskeys and 8 beers
> 
> Safe to say im unaware of any issues ruby the fucken crazy fruit has
> ...


Enjoy it brother


----------



## ruby fruit (May 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Enjoy it brother


Until D day


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (May 1, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Wow that's a nice picture! Thanks for the info man. How old are your autos roughly before you transplant?


Pretty little, maybe a little after germ so they don't get eaten lol


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (May 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just logged in....previous 6 hrs have been a cone from each 6 strains i have ...bubblegum trim hash
> Prob 10 whiskeys and 8 beers
> 
> Safe to say im unaware of any issues ruby the fucken crazy fruit has
> ...


Hmmm sounds fun


----------



## mushroom head (May 1, 2016)

About this big? I cut off the bottom and the tap root is just starting to show..


----------



## Iwannagethigh780 (May 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @TWS i think im back...maybe


Lol what in the fuck was that


----------



## ruby fruit (May 1, 2016)

Iwannagethigh780 said:


> Lol what in the fuck was that


I dunno....ill ask myself in the morning when sober lol


----------



## fumble (May 1, 2016)

Hey Ruby  looks like you've been having some fun


----------



## treemansbuds (May 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @treemansbuds this is your top shelf strain mate how much longer do you think she needs ?
> All the bottom buds look idententical to the tops
> Smells so goodView attachment 3668485View attachment 3668486


The earliest I've harvested the SR-71 was November 4th, and I'd wish I'd waited. The latest I've harvested her was November 21st (see pictures) and I though she was PERFECT!!! I see no yellow leaves on yours yet. Let her go another 2-3 weeks IMO.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (May 1, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> The earliest I've harvested the SR-71 was November 4th, and I'd wish I'd waited. The latest I've harvested her was November 21st (see pictures) and I though she was PERFECT!!! I see no yellow leaves on yours yet. Let her go another 2-3 weeks IMO.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3670808
> 
> View attachment 3670809


Ill be ok then for another round of maxsea in a few days then cheers


----------



## Smidge34 (May 1, 2016)

I can't wait to see these in 2-3 more weeks and compare them to TMB's! Kick ass strain that's a touch too long winded for Kentucky outdoors.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 1, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I can't wait to see these in 2-3 more weeks and compare them to TMB's! Kick ass strain that's a touch too long winded for Kentucky outdoors.


they def wont be the size tmb gets his im not in full sun remember ..but havin said that if im patient enough to wait till 15th -20th before I harvest im sure im gonna have one hit shit which is my aim


----------



## papapayne (May 1, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> The earliest I've harvested the SR-71 was November 4th, and I'd wish I'd waited. The latest I've harvested her was November 21st (see pictures) and I though she was PERFECT!!! I see no yellow leaves on yours yet. Let her go another 2-3 weeks IMO.
> TMB-
> View attachment 3670808
> 
> View attachment 3670809


god damn man! that there is simply jaw dropping, epic man. fucking beautiful. Much respect. I hope the male I used with my fast flowering wet dreams will make something I can finish here in the PNW


----------



## Smidge34 (May 2, 2016)

That is fucking badass @treemansbuds wow man.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> That is fucking badass @treemansbuds wow man.


Badass plant with a badass dude.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 3, 2016)

Sr71


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (May 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Sr71
> View attachment 3672280 View attachment 3672281


Looks awesome ruby!


----------



## TWS (May 3, 2016)

Mums home !


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 3, 2016)

@ruby fruit just saw this. Iron Maiden landing in Aus


----------



## ruby fruit (May 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @ruby fruit just saw this. Iron Maiden landing in Aus
> View attachment 3673066


I got 4 tickets bro....but a lot depends on hitlers company


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 3, 2016)

TWS said:


> Mums home !


Tool puts on an awesome show eh, seen them 3 times


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I got 4 tickets bro....but a lot depends on hitlers company


Yeah what are those fucksticks doing now? Still leaving you hanging about?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah what are those fucksticks doing now? Still leaving you hanging about?


still going on bro im over it...I put it on them today I wanna know what the fucks going on by end of week or they will be looking at a certificate that says stress leave ..lol watch them run around now the fucks.
once on stress leave you can take 3 mths and they cant sack you in that time and still have to pay you


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

Fucking dicks eh


----------



## ruby fruit (May 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fucking dicks eh


Da boss


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Da boss
> View attachment 3673147


LMAO


----------



## treemansbuds (May 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> still going on bro im over it...I put it on them today I wanna know what the fucks going on by end of week or they will be looking at a certificate that says stress leave ..lol watch them run around now the fucks.
> once on stress leave you can take 3 mths and they cant sack you in that time and still have to pay you


Don't show your hand to early Ruby.


Vnsmkr said:


> Fucking dicks eh





ruby fruit said:


> Da boss
> View attachment 3673147


You got that one wrong Vnsmkr, that guy (I think guy) is definitely not a dick.....LMAO.
TMB-


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (May 4, 2016)

Ruby take a dab brother


----------



## thenugget (May 4, 2016)

looks like everyones had another successful year down here. Good too see. Ended up with around 2.5lbs so I'm happy. Goodluck with finishing that sr-71 rubes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

Nice nugget's  @thenugget


----------



## ruby fruit (May 4, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Don't show your hand to early Ruby.
> 
> 
> You got that one wrong Vnsmkr, that guy (I think guy) is definitely not a dick.....LMAO.
> TMB-


your right


----------



## ruby fruit (May 4, 2016)

thenugget said:


> looks like everyones had another successful year down here. Good too see. Ended up with around 2.5lbs so I'm happy. Goodluck with finishing that sr-71 rubes.
> 
> View attachment 3673595


thanks mate she will get her 2 more weeks for one hit shit 
great pic man and 2.5 lbs is nothing to sneeze at well done man gd work
I love those sort of pics on here...might get the missus to balance a nug on her nipple later


----------



## TWS (May 4, 2016)

thenugget said:


> looks like everyones had another successful year down here. Good too see. Ended up with around 2.5lbs so I'm happy. Goodluck with finishing that sr-71 rubes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673595


What strain is that !


----------



## mushroom head (May 4, 2016)

Patiently waiting the nip pic!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 4, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Patiently waiting the nip pic!


gimme time shes working lol......


----------



## ruby fruit (May 4, 2016)

Few bud pics of the sr71...counting down the days


----------



## ruby fruit (May 4, 2016)

Yall need to watch this full clip and be enlightened.....wheres the mushrooms when you need them


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yall need to watch this full clip and be enlightened.....wheres the mushrooms when you need them


Looks like my last LSD trip except it was all orange


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

Imagine that on a 60" screen hammered out of your brain


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Few bud pics of the sr71...counting down the days
> View attachment 3673728 View attachment 3673730 View attachment 3673731 View attachment 3673732


Damn that shit's gorgeous man. Bet the trim would make some killer fucking hash. Whats it smell like now?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Damn that shit's gorgeous man. Bet the trim would make some killer fucking hash. Whats it smell like now?


Smells so fucken gd..took a bottom nug of yest to hang missus said it had that coffee smell...i just reckon if heaven smells like that im gonna be a gd boy from now on lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Smells so fucken gd..took a bottom nug of yest to hang missus said it had that coffee smell...i just reckon if heaven smells like that im gonna be a gd boy from now on lol


Its fucking funny you say that, was just listening to George Carlin : Religion is Bullshit. Sounds fkn awesome, I want to roll in it naked


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

This cat was funny when he was around


----------



## TWS (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

Some of my old jamz.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

Fucking A


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

Even better


----------



## papapayne (May 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Few bud pics of the sr71...counting down the days
> View attachment 3673728 View attachment 3673730 View attachment 3673731 View attachment 3673732





B e a u tiful man. Can't wait to hear a smoke report. Positive vibes on the harvest


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)

papapayne said:


> B e a u tiful man. Can't wait to hear a smoke report. Positive vibes on the harvest


thanks brother hope I can give it all the time it needs to finish


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)

BAM !!! The challenge has been issued 
Anyone else ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

Wifes got a fkn bladder infection so she's not even getting close to me at this point, good thing . Nice nip and nug


----------



## mushroom head (May 5, 2016)

Almost first thing I see this morning is the nip pic.. yes!


----------



## mushroom head (May 5, 2016)

Good morning from the other side Ruby


----------



## TWS (May 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> BAM !!! The challenge has been issued
> Anyone else ?
> View attachment 3673893


----------



## mushroom head (May 5, 2016)

Hahaha!! ^^


----------



## TWS (May 5, 2016)

My wife needs a nipple wax.


----------



## mwooten102 (May 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> BAM !!! The challenge has been issued
> Anyone else ?
> View attachment 3673893


you've got bigger nipples than I would have imagined.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> you've got bigger nipples than I would have imagined.


Well they aint mine otherwise the hair would be covering them


----------



## 757growin (May 5, 2016)

I posted this in the wrong thread b4. I used to send body part pics to my parents to see if they could guess. Seems like a good place to start it up again..

Ready??
 
Go!!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)

Mouldy belly button


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)

This ?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)

So question...3 ppl like my wifes nipple shot but 6 ppl like tws nipple ...gay much ?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (May 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Mouldy belly button


It was a rough angle to get today. Usually passes for a moldy butt hole.


----------



## 757growin (May 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> So question...3 ppl like my wifes nipple shot but 6 ppl like tws nipple ...gay much ?


I'm wondering if tdub shaved his if you could tell with your tongue which ones your wife's and which ones tdubs. Nips look pretty close.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (May 5, 2016)

When u movin to Cali ruby?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> When u movin to Cali ruby?


yesterday I wish


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)

its so good at the moment sitting out in the yard still nice warm days and nights ..drinking a smooth blend double strength coffee and smelling the awesome scent the sr71 is putting out for me and my next door neighbor to bask in...dunno if they like it as much as me though


----------



## Smidge34 (May 5, 2016)

I'm game. That OG wax knocked me the fuck out for awhile btw. Damn it!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm game. That OG wax knocked me the fuck out for awhile btw. Damn it!
> View attachment 3674483


I want wives lol not ballbag carriers!!


----------



## Smidge34 (May 5, 2016)

Lol, stoned and had to!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I want wives lol not ballbag carriers!!


ha ha ha ha.This morning when I left for exercise there was your wife's nip then I came back and there's a bunch of hairy shit up here, wtf


----------



## TWS (May 5, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)

TWS said:


>


I started packing the boat for a day on the sea today that changed within 30 mins of planning it...keep da nanas of da boat bro!!


----------



## TWS (May 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I started packing the boat for a day on the sea today that changed within 30 mins of planning it...keep da nanas of da boat bro!!


Good job.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (May 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yesterday I wish


Lol I drank too much yesterday, you would've had a blast


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)

Hey , do you ever clone your pepper plants ?


----------



## mushroom head (May 6, 2016)

I've cloned them before.. not on purpose but was way too stoned and trimmed off a few branches.. stuck em in dirt and they rooted!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Hey , do you ever clone your pepper plants ?


Never have but you gave me an idea...i have some great plants going now but wanna build a greenhouse for next season but will lose my plants in the process..maybe i could try n clone them and put in my t5 tent furing the off season so i dont lose them..theres a ghostxscorpion i have that has huge yield dont wanna lose it


----------



## ruby fruit (May 6, 2016)

VN...cunts screwed me over yest long story...no answer yet but ive applied for a job locally and have an interview set up for next thursday.
No weed for a week gotta be clean for a medical when it happens


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> VN...cunts screwed me over yest long story...no answer yet but ive applied for a job locally and have an interview set up for next thursday.
> No weed for a week gotta be clean for a medical when it happens


Stupid motherfuckers. Sorry man....I know this drill well


----------



## ruby fruit (May 8, 2016)

Sticky as fuck !!! On budworm and mould watch had a gd rain the last 24 hrs pulled to big arse worms off today....but hell this stuff looks like fire !


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

Certainly looks like it could start a FIRE in your fucking brain!!! Awesome man


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> VN...cunts screwed me over yest long story...no answer yet but ive applied for a job locally and have an interview set up for next thursday.
> No weed for a week gotta be clean for a medical when it happens


The guy I'm supposed to be going to work for is coming here to meet me on Friday so I hope we both have some good news this week. Yeah Ive blown through everything I had here, its a muthafucker being home all day and night, so I gotta wait until the next cycle done in a month or so until I have any more to smoke/vape. My wife and my kids know I'm out and they steer clear


----------



## Smidge34 (May 8, 2016)

Damn Ruby is growing trichomes lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The guy I'm supposed to be going to work for is coming here to meet me on Friday so I hope we both have some good news this week. Yeah Ive blown through everything I had here, its a muthafucker being home all day and night, so I gotta wait until the next cycle done in a month or so until I have any more to smoke/vape. My wife and my kids know I'm out and they steer clear


Totally know that feeling from years ago....im slowly pulling myself up and out of the blues ive had for the past month (sorry to the ones i havnt been the same around) and im hoping i score the new job so i can walk away from the nazi company i work for with my head held high and my middle finger raised


----------



## ruby fruit (May 8, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Damn Ruby is growing trichomes lol.


Just getting our first winter weather now rain and 50mph winds will be a test in its last week or so...but the nites are still.normal temps so should be ok


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

Fuck yeah bro, I hear you. I just came out of mine last week. Life's too short for that shit. Good karma your way brother


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

I say YES to drugs


----------



## ruby fruit (May 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fuck yeah bro, I hear you. I just came out of mine last week. Life's too short for that shit. Good karma your way brother


Thanks man....


----------



## ruby fruit (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Smidge34 (May 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


>


I camped for a week several times in late 2000s and early 2010s across Kentucky border/Ohio River in Cave In Rock Illinois for gathering of Juggaloes and fucks were od'ing on heroin and dying too, every damn year. Great times though as far as the atmosphere. Some freaks but I'm ok with that, lmao,  was pretty much it. . I'd just pulled a stretch so I was really down that first year in like 2007 or 2008.


----------



## treemansbuds (May 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Sticky as fuck !!! On budworm and mould watch had a gd rain the last 24 hrs pulled to big arse worms off today....but hell this stuff looks like fire !
> View attachment 3676334 View attachment 3676336


Keep her out of the rain if you can. She's semi mold resistant, I never had an issue with mold before with her, so you should be fine. If she keeps getting pounded by wind and rain, well take her, but WAIT if you can. You can see she's getting frostier and frostier by the day. Let her ripen up and you'll have the most "fire" smoke you've ever toked on.
I've smoked a LOT of weed in my 50+ years of life, and she is a top 3, maybe #1. I smoked some Maui Wowie that was fucken hallucinogenic back in the 80's, but that's the only one that was better......maybe. It was tied on a stick, 1/8th with the stick. It came in Dole pineapple cans.
Good luck buddy, the finish line is close.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (May 8, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Keep her out of the rain if you can. She's semi mold resistant, I never had an issue with mold before with her, so you should be fine. If she keeps getting pounded by wind and rain, well take her, but WAIT if you can. You can see she's getting frostier and frostier by the day. Let her ripen up and you'll have the most "fire" smoke you've ever toked on.
> I've smoked a LOT of weed in my 50+ years of life, and she is a top 3, maybe #1. I smoked some Maui Wowie that was fucken hallucinogenic back in the 80's, but that's the only one that was better......maybe. It was tied on a stick, 1/8th with the stick. It came in Dole pineapple cans.
> Good luck buddy, the finish line is close.
> TMB-


Every time you speak i DONT want to pull her 
She got a bit wet yest huge rains here but its in a semi sheltered area so not that bad,i shook the water of yesterday and today is strong winds but shes tied down and supported so the wind will do a gd job of drying her out i hope.
I can tell shes gonna be my most potent smoke ever grown by myself without even trying her
This could be a plant done each year for the next 5 the way it looks.
I can also see its getting frostier each day how is that even possible lol.
The smell is pussy on a lollypop.
Gonna try and push her out to 16th - 22nd but if things go bad days on end with rain i know its ok now


----------



## ruby fruit (May 8, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I camped for a week several times in late 2000s and early 2010s across Kentucky border/Ohio River in Cave In Rock Illinois for gathering of Juggaloes and fucks were od'ing on heroin and dying too, every damn year. Great times though as far as the atmosphere. Some freaks but I'm ok with that, lmao,  was pretty much it. . I'd just pulled a stretch so I was really down that first year in like 2007 or 2008.


Freaky mofo of a band ay


----------



## ruby fruit (May 8, 2016)

Feels like the dark cloud has lifted

Rubys back.....


----------



## ruby fruit (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Feels like the dark cloud has lifted
> 
> Rubys back.....


Love to hear that man!!!!


----------



## angryblackman (May 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @nuggs @treemansbuds how would you guys describe the orange og smell after it has dried ?


For me it was like a straight orange peel dank og fire!


----------



## Grandpapy (May 9, 2016)

Pussy on a lollipop


----------



## ruby fruit (May 9, 2016)

angryblackman said:


> For me it was like a straight orange peel dank og fire!


At the moment it seems to be my highest thc buds in the arsenal...until this sr71 is finished id guess


----------



## ruby fruit (May 9, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Pussy on a lollipop


Ive heard that somewhere before pappy old mate


----------



## ruby fruit (May 9, 2016)

Checked the sr71 this morning after heavy rains all seems ok
Mr frosty is starting to get jealous 
Last pic is a bottom popcorn branch cut off 10 days ago,add nearly 2 weeks on top of that its no wonder im starting to smile


----------



## ruby fruit (May 9, 2016)

Question : how long on average if your trichs are nearly all cloudy would it take to start seeing amber trichs ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Question : how long on average if your trichs are nearly all cloudy would it take to start seeing amber trichs ?


Should be any time


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 9, 2016)

So greasy man. WOW


----------



## ruby fruit (May 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Should be any time


you know what? I don't think ive ever left my outdoor plants go past cloudy and if I have it wasn't intentional..i cant wait to choke on this strain


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> you know what? I don't think ive ever left my outdoor plants go past cloudy and if I have it wasn't intentional..i cant wait to choke on this strain


If it werent for prohibition there probably would have never been plants pulled early. They were meant to finish completely imo though I need to practice that myself sometimes.....


----------



## ruby fruit (May 9, 2016)

cloudy for me is gd but I wanna see this sr71 amber up


----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2016)

CHEERS


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> CHEERS
> View attachment 3677932


Just took a tiny fresh tester off the oldest plant and vaped it. Actually a little stone coming on. Cheers


----------



## mushroom head (May 10, 2016)

Looks hella good Ruby! It's fucking raining right now!!! First rain is the season.. much needed.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 10, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Looks hella good Ruby! It's fucking raining right now!!! First rain is the season.. much needed.


Hasnt rained here in like 5 months, rainy season should have begun already, they're saying June now


----------



## mushroom head (May 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hasnt rained here in like 5 months, rainy season should have begun already, they're saying June now


We are so behind the season because we have not had any rain. I was not looking forward to digging holes in rock hard dry holes. Should be a little easier now!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> We are so behind the season because we have not had any rain. I was not looking forward to digging holes in rock hard dry holes. Should be a little easier now!


Mushy my mate im pissed...but im telling you now...we have had one months average rainfall in 12 hrs hrs


----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just took a tiny fresh tester off the oldest plant and vaped it. Actually a little stone coming on. Cheers


Cheers to you bro..i know your on the way up


----------



## mushroom head (May 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Mushy my mate im pissed...but im telling you now...we have had one months average rainfall in 12 hrs hrs


Too much rain for me man! This town floods real easy I couldn't imagine. 

Cheers rubes


----------



## treemansbuds (May 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> If it werent for prohibition there probably would have never been plants pulled early. They were meant to finish completely imo though I need to practice that myself sometimes.....





ruby fruit said:


> cloudy for me is gd but I wanna see this sr71 amber up


100% agree Vnsmkr!
Any yellow leafs yet Ruby?
She might be a June finisher as far south as you are.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> 100% agree Vnsmkr!
> Any yellow leafs yet Ruby?
> She might be a June finisher as far south as you are.
> TMB-


A few leaves starting to take a lighter look on tmb,i have the whiteflies back ffs so i actually cut a few of the bigger water leaves on them off yest to try and keep the egg population down.
I did also notice some leaves getting a few dark spots on them today and am unsure wether thats whitefly damage like on the wonder woman but im not overly concerned as its to far gone to be to much of a nuisance now.
We are coming out of the rainy and overcast conditions today and the next 5 days a really nice sub warm temps and sunny days so thats good news to try and help get the girl finishing hard.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Too much rain for me man! This town floods real easy I couldn't imagine.
> 
> Cheers rubesView attachment 3678332


8am here just woke up to my mouth dry as fuck after having a day on the beers and whiskeys cheers to you mate 
Got electricians coming today they can bask in the smell of the sr71 in the yard lol
Im gonna start experimenting with cuttings off my chilli plants under my T5s in my tent soon...hoping i can get them to root for next season but its all new to me with chilli plants


----------



## mushroom head (May 10, 2016)

I think it will work man! Shit you not I had a 1" tall pepper seedling last year and accidently chopped it down soil level. Stuck that bastard back into the dirt and called it a day. Look at it the next day, not even drooping, two weeks later it starts growing again and has roots! Almost couldn't believe it.. and here I am killing trays of cannabis clones...


----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I think it will work man! Shit you not I had a 1" tall pepper seedling last year and accidently chopped it down soil level. Stuck that bastard back into the dirt and called it a day. Look at it the next day, not even drooping, two weeks later it starts growing again and has roots! Almost couldn't believe it.. and here I am killing trays of cannabis clones...


lol..yeah ill get my tent sent back up and maybe have room to put a dozen or so cuttings in there..ill do a bit of internet research and see if I can get any to root im thinking prob clean cut and maybe some clonex on the cut and placed in the same soil I have the plants in..ill be able to put the tent inside so that will help with temps once it gets colder in a few weeks over winter can only try ay...wanna build a greenhouse with planter beds down the sides and a gravel walkway in the middle so that's the reason the old plants will come up to level and prep the ground all over again
if cloning doesn't work ill just start all over again no real biggie but id love to keep my ghostxscorpion going if I can shes the best chilli plant ive ever had


----------



## DST (May 11, 2016)

As a suggestion. Just stick a cut of the chilli in a glass of water on your kitchen windowsill and it will root eventually (providing it doesnt run out of water). I don't know any plant that doesn't root like that. It takes a while but it will root. If you have any problems with rooting clones try using willowtree bark tea for the clones Seep te bark in hot water to make a tea. Contains indolebutyric acid IBA and Salicylic acid SA....works wonders. Check it on Google. Good luck with the clones.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 11, 2016)

It was raining in my pepper patch this morning.

 

I'm going to try rooting some Pruden's Purple tomato cuts, but I have to get some roots on these Cannatonic #4's first.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 11, 2016)

DST said:


> As a suggestion. Just stick a cut of the chilli in a glass of water on your kitchen windowsill and it will root eventually (providing it doesnt run out of water). I don't know any plant that doesn't root like that. It takes a while but it will root. If you have any problems with rooting clones try using willowtree bark tea for the clones Seep te bark in hot water to make a tea. Contains indolebutyric acid IBA and Salicylic acid SA....works wonders. Check it on Google. Good luck with the clones.


I will try that dst and actually ill try it today as we have some gd sunny days coming next week cheers


----------



## ruby fruit (May 11, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> It was raining in my pepper patch this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3679202
> 
> ...


Gd luck man..high cbd gd score


----------



## ruby fruit (May 11, 2016)

Pretty damn close now some of the bigger leaves are going pale and yellowing 
Pulled 4 worms of today and theres whiteflies every where again wtf ?
Iron maiden here we come horns up !


----------



## ruby fruit (May 11, 2016)

you can see the whiteflies are back on the last pic eggs and adults..a lot worse under the leaves


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (May 11, 2016)

I sympathize with you. I found aphids on my tomato plant yesterday, indoors.


----------



## DST (May 12, 2016)

Mohican and I are having a discussion on my thread about my aphid problems. Those dudes have full cycle changes, larvae to winged, to a-sexual producing mofos....and then they have the ants to protect them and herd them for their honeydew. Do you have an ant problem @Joe Blows Trees trees? My ant problem is creating the aphid problem. I have 2 little boys and I am very reluctant to put down ant powders etc, incase the wee dudes start thinking it's candy or something (pretty much everything goes into their gobs, lol).

EDIT: Oh, and with me they start off with the white fly and then they get to adult green stage. I can see you also have them at the white stage too.


----------



## getawaymountain (May 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Pretty damn close now some of the bigger leaves are going pale and yellowing
> Pulled 4 worms of today and theres whiteflies every where again wtf ?
> Iron maiden here we come horns up !
> View attachment 3679433 View attachment 3679434 View attachment 3679435 View attachment 3679436


looking good there getting really close to chop time


----------



## ruby fruit (May 12, 2016)

Your right im thinking 7-10 days at this stage all going well


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (May 12, 2016)

I thankfully don't have ants @DST but I did put it outside a few weeks ago and had to save it from the squirrels so they may have already been on it when I brought it back inside. I just killed a few stragglers from my treatment last night. Atleast I'm aware they're around my house and I'm researching what plants attract ladybugs to help me naturally win this battle.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 12, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> I thankfully don't have ants @DST but I did put it outside a few weeks ago and had to save it from the squirrels so they may have already been on it when I brought it back inside. I just killed a few stragglers from my treatment last night. Atleast I'm aware they're around my house and I'm researching what plants attract ladybugs to help me naturally win this battle.


Yep dst is right I ALWAYS SEE ANTS AROUND BEFORE APHIDS but the funny thing is i only see aphids in my potted chillis not the ones in the ground


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 12, 2016)

DST said:


> Mohican and I are having a discussion on my thread about my aphid problems. Those dudes have full cycle changes, larvae to winged, to a-sexual producing mofos....and then they have the ants to protect them and herd them for their honeydew. Do you have an ant problem @Joe Blows Trees trees? My ant problem is creating the aphid problem. I have 2 little boys and I am very reluctant to put down ant powders etc, incase the wee dudes start thinking it's candy or something (pretty much everything goes into their gobs, lol).
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and with me they start off with the white fly and then they get to adult green stage. I can see you also have them at the white stage too.


Water in neem cake meal crushed up...They will leave


----------



## DST (May 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep dst is right I ALWAYS SEE ANTS AROUND BEFORE APHIDS but the funny thing is i only see aphids in my potted chillis not the ones in the ground


Maybe the plants are giving out signals. All my plants are in pots of some form as I am growing on a rooftop. I've seen them on my lettuces but checking my lettuce, no aphids. Fukkin ants, grrrr! I just got these organic capsules that you put in the soil, they are supposed to keep them away. Lets see.http://www.bioservice.be/nl-nl/search.htm?query=bladinsecten (sorry, it's in Dutch, but there is English on the site if anyone wants to read it.)


----------



## ruby fruit (May 13, 2016)

Thanks dst...this year im getting some neem products so gonna do some soil work with me weed and chilli plants plus im getting hold of a couple neem plants themselves


----------



## ruby fruit (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Joe Blows Trees (May 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> plus im getting hold of a couple neem plants themselves


Good idea. Are they climate sensitive? I think hyroot posted a vid on a thread awhile ago and a grower in Jamaica I believe used the leaves from the tree around his plants.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 13, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> Good idea. Are they climate sensitive? I think hyroot posted a vid on a thread awhile ago and a grower in Jamaica I believe used the leaves from the tree around his plants.


Im not sure about climate sensitive but ive found a place that sells them in another state and they emailed me to let me know they can freight live plants to me along with other neem plants
I aim on getting 2 one i can grow in the enclosure with the mj and one i can put in my newly built chilli greenhouse


----------



## ruby fruit (May 13, 2016)

cancer fuckin can go get fucked

R.I.P mate never forgotten

another chapter closed 

this song is dedicated to you 

I know your listening

god bless


----------



## Grandpapy (May 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> cancer fuckin can go get fucked
> 
> R.I.P mate never forgotten
> 
> ...


Good thoughts your way..


----------



## treemansbuds (May 14, 2016)

Sorry 4 the bad news Ruby.
Big hugs brother (not the pecker toughing type of hug, but the "I feel for you" type of hug).
1/2 of us will die from cancer. Sad to say, but your partner was part of the majority. The food they feed us, the water we drink, the air we breath all polluted and slowly killing us. And for what? The all mighty dollar (well dollar here in the states). Such bull shit! The sad thing is that we're all hooked, and it's heavily grooved into our everyday life style. We wait in lines for it. Life has become an "instant" micro-waveable world we live in. WE want what we want, and we want it now!!!
Guess todays lifestyle comes at a cost!
Hang in there buddy, we all go away sooner or later, death *WILL* catch us all!
TMB-


----------



## Smidge34 (May 14, 2016)

Yep, she's undefeated, Death is.


----------



## 757growin (May 14, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Sorry 4 the bad news Ruby.
> Big hugs brother (not the pecker toughing type of hug, but the "I feel for you" type of hug).
> 1/2 of us will die from cancer. Sad to say, but your partner was part of the majority. The food they feed us, the water we drink, the air we breath all polluted and slowly killing us. And for what? The all mighty dollar (well dollar here in the states). Such bull shit! The sad thing is that we're all hooked, and it's heavily grooved into our everyday life style. We wait in lines for it. Life has become an "instant" micro-waveable world we live in. WE want what we want, and we want it now!!!
> Guess todays lifestyle comes at a cost!
> ...


Bro you say lots of good shit, but this is the most important in my mind. We all need to hear this and change now for our future generations. Most of us are fucked with all the poisons in us already but the youth may still have a chance to live a life without that crap

R.i.p. to your mate rubes and all who lost the battle to cancer.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 14, 2016)

757growin said:


> Bro you say lots of good shit, but this is the most important in my mind. We all need to hear this and change now for our future generations. Most of us are fucked with all the poisons in us already but the youth may still have a chance to live a life without that crap
> 
> R.i.p. to your mate rubes and all who lost the battle to cancer.


Tmb hit the nail right on the head...but i fear things will never change there is to much of that attitude of well its to late now for change ...but thats bullshit


----------



## ruby fruit (May 14, 2016)

fucken A awesome...pretty sure ill be pulling the SR71 a week from now which would be a 20th-24th finish or thereabouts for this killer looking strain..took a bottom nug off this morning walked through the house and it smelt like I was carrying a half lb of fresh weed in a box


----------



## ruby fruit (May 15, 2016)

Update on the stinkiest plant ive grown so far....coming down this week sometime 
Full credit to tmb and his gifted strain i just put the seed in and pissed on it


----------



## ruby fruit (May 15, 2016)

fucking count the whiteflies would ya lol


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)

If I were you, this is what I would do .


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

Wow man. Looks seriously greasy. I love it.


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)

You have terrorist, in case you didn't know. Get your bui knife ready.


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)

Cancer in dogs is just as bad .


----------



## papapayne (May 16, 2016)

sending positive vibes man, sorry for the loss. 

Stay free stay high

papa


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (May 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> If I were you, this is what I would do .


Youve lost me old mate ...do what ?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 16, 2016)

TWS said:


>


Officially not working for the nazi establishment as of today...medical at a new place in my hometown in 2 days time 
One door closes...another opens


----------



## ruby fruit (May 16, 2016)

papapayne said:


> sending positive vibes man, sorry for the loss.
> 
> Stay free stay high
> 
> papa


Thanks man..gonna miss his cheeky chats more than anything..he was a funny fucker


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Officially not working for the nazi establishment as of today...medical at a new place in my hometown in 2 days time
> One door closes...another opens


Good luck brother


----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)




----------



## TWS (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (May 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> You have terrorist, in case you didn't know. Get your bui knife ready.


if you mean chop the fucker..its happening this week.Rain is forecast again sat shes up before then im thinking just wanna get every last hour of sun into I can as I want bomb arse smoke


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 16, 2016)

Ruby, sorry for your loss. It sucks when your friends start dying.

We were over in Marianna Florida a couple weeks ago, and passed a SR71 sign on the highway. Made me think of your plant.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 16, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Sorry 4 the bad news Ruby.
> Big hugs brother (not the pecker toughing type of hug, but the "I feel for you" type of hug).
> 1/2 of us will die from cancer. Sad to say, but your partner was part of the majority. The food they feed us, the water we drink, the air we breath all polluted and slowly killing us. And for what? The all mighty dollar (well dollar here in the states). Such bull shit! The sad thing is that we're all hooked, and it's heavily grooved into our everyday life style. We wait in lines for it. Life has become an "instant" micro-waveable world we live in. WE want what we want, and we want it now!!!
> Guess todays lifestyle comes at a cost!
> ...


Not everyone is chasing the golden ring. I have a low paying job that I love. Because my time does not have a high dollar value, I can afford spend a lot of time in the garden. {A large part of what we eat comes out of the garden, during the summer anyway. Today it was cucumbers, green beans, potatoes and peppers} Or just hanging in the woods talking to the hawks. I haven't ate fast food or had a soda in years. Coffee and good well water is all I drink. And I try to eat real food not food products. My rule of thumb is that if Granny ate it, it was real food. I do most of the cooking and cleaning, and it has been a good fit for us.

My wife is blessed/cursed with a high paying job that comes with a ton of stress. She is retiring at the end of this year, and will have a chance to eat my cooking full time. But now she eats fast food, and drinks too much soda. She already has problems with her legs, and the extra pounds are making her life tough right now.


----------



## treemansbuds (May 16, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Not everyone is chasing the golden ring. I have a low paying job that I love. Because my time does not have a high dollar value, I can afford spend a lot of time in the garden. {A large part of what we eat comes out of the garden, during the summer anyway. Today it was cucumbers, green beans, potatoes and peppers} Or just hanging in the woods* talking to the hawks*. I haven't ate fast food or had a soda in years. Coffee and good well water is all I drink. And I try to eat real food not food products. My rule of thumb is that if Granny ate it, it was real food. I do most of the cooking and cleaning, and it has been a good fit for us.
> 
> My wife is blessed/cursed with a high paying job that comes with a ton of stress. She is retiring at the end of this year, and will have a chance to eat my cooking full time. But now she eats fast food, and drinks too much soda. She already has problems with her legs, and the extra pounds are making her life tough right now.


I laughed when I read "talking to the hawks". My "saying" when I want to get high is....." I need to talk to the hawk". The wife will ask "where were you", and if I'd say "talking to the hawk", she knows exactly what I mean. In fact I never say, I'm going to get stoned, or medicate, or smoke, it's always "talk to the hawk".
TMB-


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 16, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I laughed when I read "talking to the hawks". My "saying" when I want to get high is....." I need to talk to the hawk". The wife will ask "where were you", and if I'd say "talking to the hawk", she knows exactly what I mean. In fact I never say, I'm going to get stoned, or medicate, or smoke, it's always "talk to the hawk".
> TMB-


That's funny. Back in my Navy days when {aunt} Ronnie was running things, there was a big push for all sailors to get motivated about their Navy. There were lectures and meetings and such about the subject. So when we were wanting to get stoned, we would call each other on the shipboard phone system and say "Let's go down to the fan room below the mess deck {or where ever} and get motivated". Not sure if that was service wide, or just in Norfolk, but all the Navy heads I knew used that expression for years. But I like your saying.

And I really talk to the hawks, and whatever else is about. In the Spring when the young ones are just learning the ropes, they call back and forth to each other as they are flying around. I just try to mimic the sound they make. They do call back.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 16, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> That's funny. Back in my Navy days when {aunt} Ronnie was running things, there was a big push for all sailors to get motivated about their Navy. There were lectures and meetings and such about the subject. So when we were wanting to get stoned, we would call each other on the shipboard phone system and say "Let's go down to the fan room below the mess deck {or where ever} and get motivated". Not sure if that was service wide, or just in Norfolk, but all the Navy heads I knew used that expression for years. But I like your saying.
> 
> And I really talk to the hawks, and whatever else is about. In the Spring when the young ones are just learning the ropes, they call back and forth to each other as they are flying around. I just try to mimic the sound they make. They do call back.


Great storys


----------



## Smidge34 (May 16, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> That's funny. Back in my Navy days when {aunt} Ronnie was running things, there was a big push for all sailors to get motivated about their Navy. There were lectures and meetings and such about the subject. So when we were wanting to get stoned, we would call each other on the shipboard phone system and say "Let's go down to the fan room below the mess deck {or where ever} and get motivated". Not sure if that was service wide, or just in Norfolk, but all the Navy heads I knew used that expression for years. But I like your saying.
> 
> And I really talk to the hawks, and whatever else is about. In the Spring when the young ones are just learning the ropes, they call back and forth to each other as they are flying around. I just try to mimic the sound they make. They do call back.


I was in at the tail end of Reagan's second term, actually voted for Bush 1 in '88 lol, like a jackass but that's for another day. I smoked a few times when I was in, but they were really into that "not on my watch, not on my ship, not in my navy" motto and seemed like they tested the fuck out of us. I remember smoking some killer bud in St. Thomas VI and snorting a killer $35 gram of blow too, back when I still messed with hard drugs, and getting tested as soon as we left port. I broke down and told a corpsman I was kinda friends with and bribed him $100 to piss for me. I was too scared after that to do anything but get pretty good at drinking, which to that point I wasn't much into.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 16, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I was in at the tail end of Reagan's second term, actually voted for Bush 1 in '88 lol, like a jackass but that's for another day. I smoked a few times when I was in, but they were really into that "not on my watch, not on my ship, not in my navy" motto and seemed like they tested the fuck out of us. I remember smoking some killer bud in St. Thomas VI and snorting a killer $35 gram of blow too, back when I still messed with hard drugs, and getting tested as soon as we left port. I broke down and told a corpsman I was kinda friends with and bribed him $100 to piss for me. I was too scared after that to do anything but get pretty good at drinking, which to that point I wasn't much into.


Yep, they started all that while I was in. It had been real lax until then. I was whiz quizzed out with an OTH. I need to get around to having that upgraded. I hear it is pretty easy to do now.


----------



## bryangtho (May 16, 2016)

Hey there ruby bit of a update on those dream machine. I did pull one of them it was a weird looking thing lots of smaller buds but I did get 2 lbs of it. Still waiting for the other 2 they are looking nice


----------



## ruby fruit (May 16, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Hey there ruby bit of a update on those dream machine. I did pull one of them it was a weird looking thing lots of smaller buds but I did get 2 lbs of it. Still waiting for the other 2 they are looking nice View attachment 3683651 View attachment 3683652


that's still a cracker of an effort mate gd work..chunky buds but are they heaps frosty ? I felt mine dried out not real frosty looking but yours is way better although its indoor vs outdoor...gd yield tho !


----------



## ruby fruit (May 16, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Not everyone is chasing the golden ring. I have a low paying job that I love. Because my time does not have a high dollar value, I can afford spend a lot of time in the garden. {A large part of what we eat comes out of the garden, during the summer anyway. Today it was cucumbers, green beans, potatoes and peppers} Or just hanging in the woods talking to the hawks. I haven't ate fast food or had a soda in years. Coffee and good well water is all I drink. And I try to eat real food not food products. My rule of thumb is that if Granny ate it, it was real food. I do most of the cooking and cleaning, and it has been a good fit for us.
> 
> My wife is blessed/cursed with a high paying job that comes with a ton of stress. She is retiring at the end of this year, and will have a chance to eat my cooking full time. But now she eats fast food, and drinks too much soda. She already has problems with her legs, and the extra pounds are making her life tough right now.


I just got home from fishing to mother of all sweetest smells in my yard...very sunny warm days to finish it off for the next 3 or so day before rains come for a full week after..just a matter of timing now to when I pull


----------



## bryangtho (May 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> that's still a cracker of an effort mate gd work..chunky buds but are they heaps frosty ? I felt mine dried out not real frosty looking but yours is way better although its indoor vs outdoor...gd yield tho !


No not very frosty at all. Same thing drying out but pulled a small bud of it and done a quick dry not a bad smoke


----------



## ruby fruit (May 16, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> No not very frosty at all. Same thing drying out but pulled a small bud of it and done a quick dry not a bad smoke


yep that's right I didn't get much frost...but the nugs I smoked were surprisingly tasty and also smooth for what it looked


----------



## bryangtho (May 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yep that's right I didn't get much frost...but the nugs I smoked were surprisingly tasty and also smooth for what it looked


If you ever get a chance have a go at growing the DNA 91 krypt they are very impressive.
Will pull 2lbs easy of it all the buds very sticky and frosty very beautiful plant


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> If you ever get a chance have a go at growing the DNA 91 krypt they are very impressive.
> Will pull 2lbs easy of it all the buds very sticky and frosty very beautiful plant


Im glad u told me that cos my next seed order soon is gonna have some dna seeds so ill have a look at the krypt but i eas also looking at the kosher tangie and lemon etc as well


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2016)

@Vnsmkr check this out...sr71 bottom nugs pulled of two weeks ago can u imagine 2 more weeks growth on this even 3 if i leave till end of week


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2016)

Right at the end the whiteflies and eggs have hit the motherfuckers 
Checkout the first pic trying to find a reason to leave till the 22nd as planned or a few days earlier


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @Vnsmkr check this out...sr71 bottom nugs pulled of two weeks ago can u imagine 2 more weeks growth on this even 3 if i leave till end of week
> View attachment 3683885


Looks like something I NEED. I require a one hitta quitta though I usually will keep hitting that too . Looks fucking awesome brother. Those GD white flies on the other hand do not look awesome. Yeah I dont know how bad they affect you this late in the game? Would they fuck up alot in 5 days? I would just keep an eye on her and let it finish out, but I never had them fucking with me like that.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks like something I NEED. I require a one hitta quitta though I usually will keep hitting that too . Looks fucking awesome brother. Those GD white flies on the other hand do not look awesome. Yeah I dont know how bad they affect you this late in the game? Would they fuck up alot in 5 days? I would just keep an eye on her and let it finish out, but I never had them fucking with me like that.


shes going till I want it to go I don't think they can do much at this later stage where as they fucked my wonder woman over cos they were on it at week 2 of flower all the way thru


----------



## Smidge34 (May 17, 2016)

Fuck Ruby those lowers look fucking mean as hell. Bet the trichs coat your throat like a sand milkshake on inhale lol! You are lucky as fuck to have those genetics man. Somebody took time and care melding those genetics together. Respect to both the breeder and grower man. Great job! Don't let the white flies fuck up that beautiful bud buddy!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

sand milkshake hahahaha. never heard that 1. Definitely respect to TMB for that creation, WOW and Ruby for busting that ass outdoors in Aus!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2016)

Sand milkshake lol i got gd quotes but thats one i can add to my arsenal...cheers smidge 
And your right both of yas those genetics gifted by tmb are awesome full respect to the treeman..i know the story of how the sr71 came about but would you tell the story again @treemansbuds ? I like hearing it in your words mate


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2016)

Watching the plant daily the whiteflies wont fuck it over got another 5 or do days i want minimum yet and im not letting the forecast storms hit it


----------



## Smidge34 (May 17, 2016)

Yes, please @treemansbuds


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

Fuck you at Ruby? Go fishing today?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

You smoked any of the other stuff you pulled down yet?


----------



## Smidge34 (May 17, 2016)

Yep been waiting on pics myself today.


----------



## treemansbuds (May 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Sand milkshake lol i got gd quotes but thats one i can add to my arsenal...cheers smidge
> And your right both of yas those genetics gifted by tmb are awesome full respect to the treeman..i know the story of how the sr71 came about but would you tell the story again @treemansbuds ? I like hearing it in your words mate





Smidge34 said:


> Yes, please @treemansbuds





Vnsmkr said:


> sand milkshake hahahaha. never heard that 1. Definitely respect to TMB for that creation, WOW and Ruby for busting that ass outdoors in Aus!


I went to a new years eve party @theloadeddragon's house with my weed, and a few other growers were there with their weed. So it was a fucken smoke fest, I couldn't get any higher. Joints were being passed around one after another. I hit the ceiling....so I thought. Then the "Dragon" pulls out another joint. WE puff on that, and now my high went up another 3 notches, I'm high as fuck. What was that we just smoked I asked? SR-71 Purple Kush from Blueberry Café in Oakersdam (Oakland) was his answer. WOW I said, I want some of that! No can do he told me, clone only, and the guy I got it from won't let me give out cuts, that was the deal.
After a few months, and a few favors I got a cut (lucky 4 him, he lost the cut). I grew it out the 1st season. Kept a clone through the winter.
The next spring I'm getting things going for the up coming season. I have my starts going, everything is on schedule for the summer/fall, should B a good one.
So I'm breaking up a bud of the SR-71 to smoke on my desk, and that familiar sound of a seed hitting the desk rings out. OMFG a SR-71 SEED!!!
I grew it out hoping for a boy, and a boy he was! So I bread him to EVERYTHING.
SR-71
Mad Purps
Grand Master
Orange OG
Alpha Diesel
Every plant in the garden was bread with the SR male.
So all my seed stock, the SR-71 Purple Kush is the father.

Fingers R tired, hope you enjoyed the story....LOL.
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

Love it man. And from the looks of it grown in a few different places, theres a few who love it too . Looks like a bad mofo


----------



## treemansbuds (May 17, 2016)

@ruby fruit & @nuggs are the only 2 with the "full TMB seed library". Many have Grand Master, Orange OG, or Mad Purps seeds, but those 2 have the full line up. I was hoping to flood Australia....lol.
TMB-


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> @ruby fruit & @nuggs are the only 2 with the "full TMB seed library". Many have Grand Master, Orange OG, or Mad Purps seeds, but those 2 have the full line up. I was hoping to flood Australia....lol.
> TMB-


You are welcome to try for VN


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

This is a very well written article on moon planting. I think it beneficial to read https://www.420magazine.com/forums/cultivation-scientific-data/167178-moon-phases-power-holds-planting.html


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I went to a new years eve party @theloadeddragon's house with my weed, and a few other growers were there with their weed. So it was a fucken smoke fest, I couldn't get any higher. Joints were being passed around one after another. I hit the ceiling....so I thought. Then the "Dragon" pulls out another joint. WE puff on that, and now my high went up another 3 notches, I'm high as fuck. What was that we just smoked I asked? SR-71 Purple Kush from Blueberry Café in Oakersdam (Oakland) was his answer. WOW I said, I want some of that! No can do he told me, clone only, and the guy I got it from won't let me give out cuts, that was the deal.
> After a few months, and a few favors I got a cut (lucky 4 him, he lost the cut). I grew it out the 1st season. Kept a clone through the winter.
> The next spring I'm getting things going for the up coming season. I have my starts going, everything is on schedule for the summer/fall, should B a good one.
> So I'm breaking up a bud of the SR-71 to smoke on my desk, and that familiar sound of a seed hitting the desk rings out. OMFG a SR-71 SEED!!!
> ...


I fucken love u in a non gay homo way lol


----------



## ruby fruit (May 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fuck you at Ruby? Go fishing today?


busy boy today ill fill you in a bit when I got more than 30 secs on the puter ...later


----------



## ruby fruit (May 18, 2016)

by the way...the sr71 is gaining some purple colour...cold nights last 4 nites winters a coming


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 18, 2016)

Tom Hill Deep Chunk IBL has the closest fucking internode spacing I have ever seen. Its not very tall yet, and I dont expect it to get very tall, but the stems should be just solid buds. Just starting to poke out some flower now


----------



## papapayne (May 18, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I went to a new years eve party @theloadeddragon's house with my weed, and a few other growers were there with their weed. So it was a fucken smoke fest, I couldn't get any higher. Joints were being passed around one after another. I hit the ceiling....so I thought. Then the "Dragon" pulls out another joint. WE puff on that, and now my high went up another 3 notches, I'm high as fuck. What was that we just smoked I asked? SR-71 Purple Kush from Blueberry Café in Oakersdam (Oakland) was his answer. WOW I said, I want some of that! No can do he told me, clone only, and the guy I got it from won't let me give out cuts, that was the deal.
> After a few months, and a few favors I got a cut (lucky 4 him, he lost the cut). I grew it out the 1st season. Kept a clone through the winter.
> The next spring I'm getting things going for the up coming season. I have my starts going, everything is on schedule for the summer/fall, should B a good one.
> So I'm breaking up a bud of the SR-71 to smoke on my desk, and that familiar sound of a seed hitting the desk rings out. OMFG a SR-71 SEED!!!
> ...


I know I did!! I feel very pleased to have some of the offspring.


----------



## DST (May 18, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I went to a new years eve party @theloadeddragon's house with my weed, and a few other growers were there with their weed. So it was a fucken smoke fest, I couldn't get any higher. Joints were being passed around one after another. I hit the ceiling....so I thought. Then the "Dragon" pulls out another joint. WE puff on that, and now my high went up another 3 notches, I'm high as fuck. What was that we just smoked I asked? SR-71 Purple Kush from Blueberry Café in Oakersdam (Oakland) was his answer. WOW I said, I want some of that! No can do he told me, clone only, and the guy I got it from won't let me give out cuts, that was the deal.
> After a few months, and a few favors I got a cut (lucky 4 him, he lost the cut). I grew it out the 1st season. Kept a clone through the winter.
> The next spring I'm getting things going for the up coming season. I have my starts going, everything is on schedule for the summer/fall, should B a good one.
> So I'm breaking up a bud of the SR-71 to smoke on my desk, and that familiar sound of a seed hitting the desk rings out. OMFG a SR-71 SEED!!!
> ...


Whatever happened to TLD? I remeber him having a bit of an online ruckus with fdd then he disappeared from riu then was back for like 2 weeks and went again. Hope the dudes ok.


----------



## treemansbuds (May 18, 2016)

DST said:


> Whatever happened to TLD? I remeber him having a bit of an online ruckus with fdd then he disappeared from riu then was back for like 2 weeks and went again. Hope the dudes ok.


He has 2 kids, the mom went "Coo-Coo" on him, now he's left raising 2 kids solo. He tried growing last season, but only pulled 10 units. The dude is struggling, but his head is still above water (just barley).
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (May 18, 2016)

.


treemansbuds said:


> He has 2 kids, the mom went "Coo-Coo" on him, now he's left raising 2 kids solo. He tried growing last season, but only pulled 10 units. The dude is struggling, but his head is still above water (just barley).
> TMB-


Poor bugga


----------



## ruby fruit (May 18, 2016)

So last night i tried my first taste of the sr71 off the lower nugg i took off 2 and a half weeks ago...taste was fucken awesome and it got me high as fuck.
Remembering ive had 2 weeks off smoking to get ready for a medical
I already know this plant thats getting an extra 3 weeks on top of that taste is gonna be my top shelf for the year 
I can not fucken wait to try the final proper product after i pull this weekend
@smidge how true was your "sand milkshake" description...myself and a mate plus wife all had a hefty first toke and coughed our guts up...then said what an awesome taste it has and its not even the final product.

@treemansbuds..you da man !!! The level of respect for your seed arsenal has risen 3x


----------



## ruby fruit (May 18, 2016)

@Vnsmkr im going to the beach house tomorrow where all my jars of strains are curing so ill be doing a bit of a smoke report on them after a 2-4 weel cure 
Wonder woman
Orange og
Bubblegum
Pineapple chunk
Ghost train haze 
I know the orange og at this stage is one hitter stuff that was really hitting me gd and burning my eyeballs 2 hrs after a session on that a few weeks ago where as the bubblegum had the best smell in a jar when i finished burping them


----------



## treemansbuds (May 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> So last night i tried my first taste of the sr71 off the lower nugg i took off 2 and a half weeks ago...taste was fucken awesome and it got me high as fuck.
> Remembering ive had 2 weeks off smoking to get ready for a medical
> I already know this plant thats getting an extra 3 weeks on top of that taste is gonna be my top shelf for the year
> I can not fucken wait to try the final proper product after i pull this weekend
> ...


Great Job Ruby....
I'll let you buy me a beer when you make it to the states.
I only provided the beans, you gave her the love and care she needed to get her to the finish line. Now enjoy the fruits of your labor brother!
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (May 18, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Great Job Ruby....
> I'll let you buy me a beer when you make it to the states.
> I only provided the beans, you gave her the love and care she needed to get her to the finish line. Now enjoy the fruits of your labor brother!
> TMB-
> View attachment 3685243


Yeah i cant wait mate..got some yellow leaves not all over just starting but we hot rain in 3 days heavy so between now and then its coming up.Damn whiteflies everywhere but they couldnt do much so late...
It was funny the dude that tried a bit last night with me i told the nug was nearly 3 weeks old and he asked how much i got off the plant...he fell of his chair when i told him i havnt pulled it yet.
He said fuck man that was ready back then ..i said not this time bro im sick off pulling B grade plants...for once i got an A!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 18, 2016)

Dont forget the maxsea tmb...that sr loved that shit i can see frost growing on frost lol


----------



## ruby fruit (May 18, 2016)




----------



## treemansbuds (May 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dont forget the maxsea tmb...that sr loved that shit i can see frost growing on frost lol


Two beers then.
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (May 18, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> Two beers then.
> TMB-


2 beers out of a KEG


----------



## treemansbuds (May 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> by the way...the sr71 is gaining some purple colour...cold nights last 4 nites winters a coming [/QUOTE
> -


I always thought more lavender vs. purple.
TMB


----------



## ruby fruit (May 18, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I always thought more lavender vs. purple.
> TMB


why are you always right o wise one? it actually does look more lavender and its started under the buds not on top ill try to get a pic to show


----------



## ruby fruit (May 18, 2016)

Prob last pics before i take her down in the next couple days 
You can see the lavender/purple colour mentioned before in the first pic
This is one plant im extremely proud of to let run its full course and also has shown me strains till the end of may even the start of april will do alright in my climate


----------



## Smidge34 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 18, 2016)




----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (May 18, 2016)

Looks absolutely beautiful Rubes


----------



## DST (May 19, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> He has 2 kids, the mom went "Coo-Coo" on him, now he's left raising 2 kids solo. He tried growing last season, but only pulled 10 units. The dude is struggling, but his head is still above water (just barley).
> TMB-


Single parenthood is not funny...you need to be one tough customer to deal with that....I saw it in my Mum and thought she was a legend. I have 2 kids and it scares me to think of a situation like that. Not that I can't handle my kids on my own...its just never ending and they tend not to agree to any holiday request you put in for time off. Pass my regards and good vibes to him if you ever catch up. Shame he doesn't live in NL, you could get a decent wedge for 10 units...more than what the majority of the country live on anyways.


----------



## WV: Jetson (May 19, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> Looks absolutely beautiful Rubes


^^ What he said! ^^


----------



## ruby fruit (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments guys growing this particular plant has brought happiness before ive even smoked the final product


----------



## ruby fruit (May 19, 2016)

seen some amber through the 30x scope today shes coming up tonite im guessing...prob 10%-15% amber at a guess


----------



## nuggs (May 19, 2016)

nice job Farmer!


----------



## nuggs (May 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> seen some amber through the 30x scope today shes coming up tonite im guessing...prob 10%-15% amber at a guess


i'd wait another week if possible.


----------



## TWS (May 19, 2016)

Yea, what nuggs said.


----------



## treemansbuds (May 19, 2016)

nuggs said:


> i'd wait another week if possible.





TWS said:


> Yea, what nuggs said.


I told him it might be a June Harvest.
TMB-


----------



## mushroom head (May 19, 2016)

I say wait until June 1st if possible rubes!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 19, 2016)

Ill wait as long as i can...heavy rains forecast in 2 days time but each time i check forecasts it seems to be put back another day 
Closer i get to another week ill be happy
But if its 5 days cos of rain so be it


----------



## ruby fruit (May 19, 2016)

Im also shit scared of late damage the whiteflies may fo but im not seeing them affect the plant ...so far touchwood


----------



## TWS (May 19, 2016)

Just revegg the damn thing.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Just revegg the damn thing.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2016)

7 day countdown started yest.....27th is D-Day


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2016)

nuggs said:


> i'd wait another week if possible.


7 day countdown is on then mate.

I dont fuck around with a grow bible i listen to what the "A list growers " tell me and if you my sir recommend another week most then im gonna try but if i get to 5 days then so be it ...noones my mumma.

Hope your well man


----------



## WV: Jetson (May 20, 2016)

Gentlemen: we all want to go seven days longer, right? But Ruby's the one with his eyes and hands on that beauty. And, if she's under attack by insects and the rains - they are a comin'; wouldn't prudence dictate that he exercise caution and chop when he feels she's at her best?

Let's see, I have a picture of Prudence around here somewhere


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 20, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> Gentlemen: we all want to go seven days longer, right? But Ruby's the one with his eyes and hands on that beauty. And, if she's under attack by insects and the rains & they are a comin'; wouldn't prudence dictate that he exercise caution and chop when he feels she's at her best?
> 
> Let's see, I have a picture of Prudence around here somewhere


Thats one beautiful fucking ass


----------



## Smidge34 (May 20, 2016)

No way that ass or tits are real on that skinny little chick. No way. Maybe the tits, but I doubt it. Who knows though. If so most perfectly proportioned ever.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> Gentlemen: we all want to go seven days longer, right? But Ruby's the one with his eyes and hands on that beauty. And, if she's under attack by insects and the rains - they are a comin'; wouldn't prudence dictate that he exercise caution and chop when he feels she's at her best?
> 
> Let's see, I have a picture of Prudence around here somewhere


Woo man the arse on that girl ...
Its all good jetson i know where u are coming from.
Im fact ive had a few weeks off work so ive been watching this girl very very closely especially with the whiteflies all over it.
In regards to the rains coming its looking like a tuesday chop so that would give these guys 5 of the 7 days they say it needs to finish....theres 4 days to come before then off brilliant warm sunny days


----------



## Smidge34 (May 20, 2016)

You know what you are doing Ruby.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> You know what you are doing Ruby.


You know whats ironic mate ? Tuesday is the day of the funeral of my mate who was gonna be gifted some of this strain to help during his chemo treatment...fuckin ironic


----------



## nuggs (May 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 7 day countdown is on then mate.
> 
> I dont fuck around with a grow bible i listen to what the "A list growers " tell me and if you my sir recommend another week most then im gonna try but if i get to 5 days then so be it ...noones my mumma.
> 
> Hope your well man


I'm ok ruby . my best helper ever decided it was time to move on. D was a great help to me. 
I do a root drench of neemasheild (neematodes) mixed with rootsheild. that takes care of that. I don't know right off what else you could use for the whiteflies. they have proven to be a major problem in my garden. they are what spreads the russets and thrips. those insects are sucking insects and prevent the buds from getting size.


----------



## nuggs (May 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill wait as long as i can...heavy rains forecast in 2 days time but each time i check forecasts it seems to be put back another day
> Closer i get to another week ill be happy
> But if its 5 days cos of rain so be it


you can take it now and it would be awesome smoke. with 10-15% it will be a uplifting high. 30-50% is the ass kicking couchlock. especially the SR71.
take it before it rains on it.


----------



## nuggs (May 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> Just revegg the damn thing.


lol


----------



## nuggs (May 20, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> Gentlemen: we all want to go seven days longer, right? But Ruby's the one with his eyes and hands on that beauty. And, if she's under attack by insects and the rains - they are a comin'; wouldn't prudence dictate that he exercise caution and chop when he feels she's at her best?
> 
> Let's see, I have a picture of Prudence around here somewhere


 i wondered where my ex was, still a roadrat like before! ha


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2016)

nuggs said:


> you can take it now and it would be awesome smoke. with 10-15% it will be a uplifting high. 30-50% is the ass kicking couchlock. especially the SR71.
> take it before it rains on it.


Yep im checking forecasts every 12 hrs basically and everything is pointing at tues nite or wed morning for 3 days over 3/4 inch ..so tuesday looks like it could be it.Great sunnny days right up till then and it will give me 6 days since 10-15% extra so thats gd to.
Im sourcing neem related products in the off season to help combat the white flies next season


----------



## northeastmarco (May 20, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> No way that ass or tits are real on that skinny little chick. No way. Maybe the tits, but I doubt it. Who knows though. If so most perfectly proportioned ever.


That ass is real probably not the tits though,still great body


----------



## northeastmarco (May 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Prob last pics before i take her down in the next couple days
> You can see the lavender/purple colour mentioned before in the first pic
> This is one plant im extremely proud of to let run its full course and also has shown me strains till the end of may even the start of april will do alright in my climate View attachment 3685404View attachment 3685407View attachment 3685417View attachment 3685418


Ruby great fuckin job man,that's looks awesome.be patient and wait till you absolutely have to cut,it will be worth it


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 20, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> No way that ass or tits are real on that skinny little chick. No way. Maybe the tits, but I doubt it. Who knows though. If so most perfectly proportioned ever.


With a little bit of this. Recognize her Smidge?


----------



## treemansbuds (May 20, 2016)

nuggs said:


> i wondered where my ex was, still a roadrat like before! ha


If that's your ex you need to go pick her back up. Holy shit that girl has an ass on her!
TMB-


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Ruby great fuckin job man,that's looks awesome.be patient and wait till you absolutely have to cut,it will be worth it


Sure will man....first sighting of rain shes up...shes getting more potent everyday love this treeman strain


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2016)




----------



## bict (May 20, 2016)

Cant believe your still going rubes  the two I kept in are 100% rotten. Good climate you have.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 20, 2016)

bict said:


> Cant believe your still going rubes  the two I kept in are 100% rotten. Good climate you have.


I knew we could go through to may as I had a mate who done a full sativa and he got it through to late may himself with something like a 14-16 week flower timeframe.
we got rains coming tues or wed maybe even thurs if it gets pushed out again.Im in my last week so will pull before it gets rained on but honestly I think I get have one go through to the first week of june if all went well and I kept the rain off in a plants last 2 weeks to then.
We have had a above average month for temps (22-26 each day and nite average around 7-17 below 11 has only been two nights in a row at most)so shes finished well.Man if only I could get you to smell this plant!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I knew we could go through to may as I had a mate who done a full sativa and he got it through to late may himself with something like a 14-16 week flower timeframe.
> we got rains coming tues or wed maybe even thurs if it gets pushed out again.Im in my last week so will pull before it gets rained on but honestly I think I get have one go through to the first week of june if all went well and I kept the rain off in a plants last 2 weeks to then.
> We have had a above average month for temps (22-26 each day and nite average around 7-17 below 11 has only been two nights in a row at most)so shes finished well.Man if only I could get you to smell this plant!


I wanna smell too!


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 21, 2016)

Damn Ruby, carnt believe you missed all that wind and rain we got in Northen Tassie and they coped in Melbourne. God loves ya at the moment!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 21, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Damn Ruby, carnt believe you missed all that wind and rain we got in Northen Tassie and they coped in Melbourne. God loves ya at the moment!


pure arse mate lol!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 21, 2016)

Happy sunday pics


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 21, 2016)

She is blushing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Happy sunday pics
> View attachment 3687838 View attachment 3687839 View attachment 3687840 View attachment 3687841


Thats definitely a "YOU FUCKING BEAUTY" post. Love em brah


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 22, 2016)

Fucking rainy season started alright, I forgot about the motherfucking wind. 2 plants blown the fuck over literally, not sure how long but they werent hurting yet. Staked em up and tied them to the stakes.
Asked the wife to go grab me a bottle of wine and she came back and goes "damn you get 2 already today"......fucking talking bitches at the store, I cant win


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 22, 2016)

Dont know who's bright fucking idea it was to turn that thrash metal up as loud as it could be for the last 2 hours......oh it was me, fuck off neighbors, I'm trying to enjoy myself


----------



## ruby fruit (May 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Dont know who's bright fucking idea it was to turn that thrash metal up as loud as it could be for the last 2 hours......oh it was me, fuck off neighbors, I'm trying to enjoy myself


Hahaha sounds like u and me would get along well...


----------



## northeastmarco (May 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Dont know who's bright fucking idea it was to turn that thrash metal up as loud as it could be for the last 2 hours......oh it was me, fuck off neighbors, I'm trying to enjoy myself





ruby fruit said:


> Hahaha sounds like u and me would get along well...


Love it guys


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hahaha sounds like u and me would get along well...


You know how it is. Fuck yes we get along


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hahaha sounds like u and me would get along well...


We got that already


----------



## TWS (May 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hahaha sounds like u and me would get along well...


Throw some Boy George in there and it would be a perfect match .


----------



## ruby fruit (May 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Throw some Boy George in there and it would be a perfect match .


El homo is cumming....i mean el nino 

Hows yer shoulder ya tripper


----------



## TWS (May 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> El homo is cumming....i mean el nino
> 
> Hows yer shoulder ya tripper


 Hi Rube. 
EL Nino was a flop down south and nor cal got lucky it wasn't any worst.
If it don't go away I will probably have to see a doc in the off season.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Hi Rube.
> EL Nino was a flop down south and nor cal got lucky it wasn't any worst.
> If it don't go away I will probably have to see a doc in the off season.


stop saying go away it will happen if you do !!

r.i.p menza best drummer megadeth had 51 yrs to young


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2016)

@treemansbuds gave a mate a smoke off the orange og yest...he straight up asked if i put hash in it lol


----------



## bryangtho (May 23, 2016)

Just update on those dream machines I pulled 6 lbs of the 3 of them.
They are a very nice smoke and there was some huge buds on them


----------



## TWS (May 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @treemansbuds gave a mate a smoke off the orange og yest...he straight up asked if i put hash in it lol


 That is my favorite smoke from TMB . I have 12 of them waiting to sex out.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Just update on those dream machines I pulled 6 lbs of the 3 of them.
> They are a very nice smoke and there was some huge buds on them


awesome yield man...nice smooth smoke as well was it?


----------



## bryangtho (May 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> awesome yield man...nice smooth smoke as well was it?


Yes very nice I would say it was the best of the 3 types that I had in


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> That is my favorite smoke from TMB . I have 12 of them waiting to sex out.


its strong shit love it


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Yes very nice I would say it was the best of the 3 types that I had in


awesome


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> awesome


I love the pic man fat arse nuggs..def worthy of a profile pic !


----------



## bryangtho (May 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I love the pic man fat arse nuggs..def worthy of a profile pic !


Thanks man it was a good grow not best but close to it 11.13 lbs all up


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Thanks man it was a good grow not best but close to it 11.13 lbs all up


if you grow them that gd I wonder how you would fare doing say mk ultra or such as a half room


----------



## bryangtho (May 24, 2016)

Not sure on mk ultra I have never heard it but just had look at some reviews on it. Very nice I do have some Dr Krippling incredible bulk seed I have just started. Hoping good thing from them. Not sure on them dream machine as they are 9 weeks flowering way to long for me


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Not sure on mk ultra I have never heard it but just had look at some reviews on it. Very nice I do have some Dr Krippling incredible bulk seed I have just started. Hoping good thing from them. Not sure on them dream machine as they are 9 weeks flowering way to long for me


Ive been part of a dr krippling grow but not bulk krippleshock i think ..ill have to remember


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive been part of a dr krippling grow but not bulk krippleshock i think ..ill have to remember


Indoor only a couple 600s on them got 17 and 21 oz of each one


----------



## bryangtho (May 24, 2016)

Yes I was looking at them they look like a nice plant. 17 and 21 oz not to bad at all


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Yes I was looking at them they look like a nice plant. 17 and 21 oz not to bad at all


Yeah wasnt to bad considering only used 3 600s son ts...buds looked ok two very different phenos from two fem seeds
Didnt really like the taste but that was krippleshock im sure


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

bryangtho said:


> Not sure on mk ultra I have never heard it but just had look at some reviews on it. Very nice I do have some Dr Krippling incredible bulk seed I have just started. Hoping good thing from them. Not sure on them dream machine as they are 9 weeks flowering way to long for me


If u get a pheno with the massive leaves at the start that will be a winner ive heard


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

Just another one to check out is black d.o.g from hso..meant to be a short flowering strain


----------



## nuggs (May 24, 2016)

hey ruby!


----------



## northeastmarco (May 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just another one to check out is black d.o.g from hso..meant to be a short flowering strain


Should be getting a pack of those this week sometime,gonna pop a few and see what happens


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

nuggs said:


> hey ruby!


hey nuggs how are you friend...I pulled the sr71 on Monday night and 6 hrs later we had huge rains and rains for the next 4 days so was great timing.
out of the week to finish you recommended I got 5 days so im happy with that.It hurt to pull that plant it was my last and BEST in terms of quality


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Should be getting a pack of those this week sometime,gonna pop a few and see what happens


if it wasn't from hso or a couple other well known reputable brands I would say its a bit off a gimmick.Im ordering a pack along with some other strains in the next week or so.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

Some nice colours drying out


----------



## BcDigger (May 24, 2016)

Fuckin awesome ruby. Hats off to you mate you've had a challenging season and still pulled off a successful crop. Good growin! Haven't been around riu that much this year mostly lurking, I hope you're well man. Congrats on that Sr and all the other strains you've got curing at the beach house


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Fuckin awesome ruby. Hats off to you mate you've had a challenging season and still pulled off a successful crop. Good growin! Haven't been around riu that much this year mostly lurking, I hope you're well man. Congrats on that Sr and all the other strains you've got curing at the beach house


cheers bro I know you been lurking I been stalking ya lol
hows work man you been pretty dam busy from what I can gather?
6 different strains at the beach house in a variety of assorted sizes jars.The sr 71 is gonna be my "private reserve" while the orange og is there to blow ppls heads off when I hear them say I havnt had blow ya for a while lol..then theres the ghost train dam smooth smoke ,im yet to give my bubblegum a true smoke after cure but ill be back to their in a week or two to test em all:0


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

I can still see whiteflie eggs on some of the sr71 in the last pic,that strain was to sticky for em to do much lol


----------



## WV: Jetson (May 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 6 different strains at the beach house in a variety of assorted sizes jars.The sr 71 is gonna be my "private reserve" while the orange og is there to blow ppls heads off when I hear them say I havnt had blow ya for a while lol..then theres the ghost train dam smooth smoke ,im yet to give my bubblegum a true smoke after cure but ill be back to their in a week or two to test em all:0


Looking forward to seeing all those jars lined up. Nice work, Ruby! [I know you are going to] Enjoy the fruit of your labor.


----------



## TWS (May 25, 2016)

I know,. He's ocd.


----------



## TWS (May 25, 2016)

BcDigger said:


> Fuckin awesome ruby. Hats off to you mate you've had a challenging season and still pulled off a successful crop. Good growin! Haven't been around riu that much this year mostly lurking, I hope you're well man. Congrats on that Sr and all the other strains you've got curing at the beach house


Where's the seasons play list ?


----------



## TWS (May 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I can still see whiteflie eggs on some of the sr71 in the last pic,that strain was to sticky for em to do much lol


Extra protein


----------



## ruby fruit (May 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> I know,. He's ocd.


laughed at that...had a stoner rainy day today even dried my sink up of the water in it..wifey had a laugh and asked if she could smoke some of the same shit


----------



## fumble (May 25, 2016)

Hey Ruby  Hope all is well in your world


----------



## ky man (May 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Some nice colours drying out
> View attachment 3690317


If your jar will not hold all that bud I got a big jar you can put it in,onley thing you would need to send it to me for my jar I got to keep,LOL....I hope your doing great and your weed looks good man..ky


----------



## ruby fruit (May 25, 2016)

fumble said:


> Hey Ruby  Hope all is well in your world


its getting better


----------



## ruby fruit (May 25, 2016)

ky man said:


> If your jar will not hold all that bud I got a big jar you can put it in,onley thing you would need to send it to me for my jar I got to keep,LOL....I hope your doing great and your weed looks good man..ky


hahaha


----------



## BcDigger (May 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Where's the seasons play list ?


I'd start one but I wouldn't be able to see what anyone is sharing. The network at my work camp blocks all videos on here. and if I start using too much bandwidth the IT guys will start looking at what sites I visit and block me from the WiFi. It's happened to a bunch of guys that spent a little too much time on Tumblr


----------



## BcDigger (May 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> cheers bro I know you been lurking I been stalking ya lol
> hows work man you been pretty dam busy from what I can gather?
> 6 different strains at the beach house in a variety of assorted sizes jars.The sr 71 is gonna be my "private reserve" while the orange og is there to blow ppls heads off when I hear them say I havnt had blow ya for a while lol..then theres the ghost train dam smooth smoke ,im yet to give my bubblegum a true smoke after cure but ill be back to their in a week or two to test em all:0


Ya man its been crazy busy for me, they laid off 2/3rd of the guys and cut our shifts down to 2 and 2. So I have more time at home now. This is the first time in 8 years that I haven't had a couple months off for spring break up so it's good to keep working but my garden is definitely behind without me being there all the time.


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2016)

A walk in the sun. Just your average day in the jungles of Vietnam....


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey ruby how's the trimming coming along


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 10, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Hey ruby how's the trimming coming along


All done and dusted mate got what some curing now and some more to put in jars as well still


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> All done and dusted mate got what some curing now and some more to put in jars as well still
> View attachment 3705085


The orange og,pineapple chunk and ghost train are gifts recieved for giving my mate those seeds.karma comes back got a good close couple mates 
Orange og possibly the highest thc value out of all but the sr71 is yet to cure yet and that was very sticky weed


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jun 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> All done and dusted mate got what some curing now and some more to put in jars as well still
> View attachment 3705085


 That should hold you for a while...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 12, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> That should hold you for a while...


I just want next season to be here already its all about just growing different strains for me and just in general feeling happy while growing


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jun 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> feeling happy while growing


 and smoking...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I just want next season to be here already its all about just growing different strains for me and just in general feeling happy while growing


Same here, all about the happy growing for me I just planted some garlic bud 98 x vortex


----------



## nuggs (Jun 16, 2016)

nice! congrats on another sucessful year mate! Great job!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 17, 2016)

nuggs said:


> nice! congrats on another sucessful year mate! Great job!


thanks brother,watching yours and the rest of the ole crews grows now its nice to be finished but im looking forward to another crack in a few months time.slowly prepping soil and the area now for an early start


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Jun 19, 2016)

Awesome job ruby! The season will be back in no time!


----------



## getawaymountain (Jun 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> All done and dusted mate got what some curing now and some more to put in jars as well still
> View attachment 3705085


there ya go now start some seeds hahaha


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 19, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> there ya go now start some seeds hahaha


that urge does fuck with your head if you have nothing growing haha


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 19, 2016)

TWS said:


>


one of their best songs along with south of heaven


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> one of their best songs along with south of heaven


South of heaven is pretty damn good sir.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> South of heaven is pretty damn good sir.


its my fav slayer song ..still got those albums on cassette ive locked the collection away theres some gd dollars with old school tapes lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2016)

You can get a cd now ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> You can get a cd now ?


Whats a cd ?


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2016)

You still play 8 tracks over there ? Damn you weren't kidding .


----------



## MiddlerGuerrilla (Jun 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> All done and dusted mate got what some curing now and some more to put in jars as well still
> View attachment 3705085


That all looks so delicious.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> You still play 8 tracks over there ? Damn you weren't kidding .


we not that backwards man we have used 8 tracks for years and are way in front technology wise...still send pigeons to text for us


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 20, 2016)

MiddlerGuerrilla said:


> That all looks so delicious.


im liking the pineapple chunk at the moment after a 6 week cure bit of variety this year elbows are 2800 where im from this season


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> im liking the pineapple chunk at the moment after a 6 week cure bit of variety this year elbows are 2800 where im from this season


trading here for 15 bucks a gram; up in the city its 22 for something which looks the part, but is pish! local is a buck a gram. I trade g for g for nepalese hash


----------



## bict (Jun 20, 2016)

Looking forward to sharing the Australian sun with you next season rubes! So much I'm posting this post


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 20, 2016)

bict said:


> Looking forward to sharing the Australian sun with you next season rubes! So much I'm posting this post


Haha mate im fucken hanging to go again already.
Sept 20 i think im right on 12 hrs sun i had a look at the charts today 
So an august start in the tent for a couple regulars i will need to sex is perfect
Fems ill just start germinating 1st week sept


----------



## bict (Jun 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Haha mate im fucken hanging to go again already.
> Sept 20 i think im right on 12 hrs sun i had a look at the charts today
> So an august start in the tent for a couple regulars i will need to sex is perfect
> Fems ill just start germinating 1st week sept


Got my new 4 tube 220W T5 and I'm raring to go!. Stating July 29th  When the inlaws go on holiday and won't come round haha. 
We're gonna fuck shit up this season rubes. You decided on your strains yet ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 20, 2016)

bict said:


> Got my new 4 tube 220W T5 and I'm raring to go!. Stating July 29th  When the inlaws go on holiday and won't come round haha.
> We're gonna fuck shit up this season rubes. You decided on your strains yet ?


Im looking at sexing a grand master kush from tmb this year and the other 2 will be fem seeds.
Unsure yet but black dog from humboldt is in my next order along with more wonder woman etc.
But fuck man i got mk ultra, 707 truthband,blue dream etc in my arsenal already its gonna be hard to choose.
My old girl has 10 acres im trying to talk her into some room i can use but i doubt it shes not against it its more whos employing her lol
U wanna give a couple tmb regulars a go let me know 
I gotta get of my arse and send some to VN its hard to get to the post office in winter all i wanna do is drink beer and smoke weed and jerk off in peace lol


----------



## bict (Jun 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im looking at sexing a grand master kush from tmb this year and the other 2 will be fem seeds.
> Unsure yet but black dog from humboldt is in my next order along with more wonder woman etc.
> But fuck man i got mk ultra, 707 truthband,blue dream etc in my arsenal already its gonna be hard to choose.
> My old girl has 10 acres im trying to talk her into some room i can use but i doubt it shes not against it its more whos employing her lol
> ...


I extended my fence to fit in 5 black dogs  We can compare !. 
Same with my old lady, doesn't want to risk the Job. 
I'd have to fine room for them, but fuck yeah. I'm having a drink as we speak, Tasmanian beer m8, Boags!.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 20, 2016)

bict said:


> I extended my fence to fit in 5 black dogs  We can compare !.
> Same with my old lady, doesn't want to risk the Job.
> I'd have to fine room for them, but fuck yeah. I'm having a drink as we speak, Tasmanian beer m8, Boags!.


Fuck yeah get the digs going.. @MiddlerGuerrilla is doing black dogs as we speak we can see how they go before we grow em out
Be cold as fuck over there ay ?
We still getting 5-7 nights not to bad but the days are 15-17 pretty wet but sunny


----------



## bict (Jun 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fuck yeah get the digs going.. @MiddlerGuerrilla is doing black dogs as we speak we can see how they go before we grow em out
> Be cold as fuck over there ay ?
> We still getting 5-7 nights not to bad but the days are 15-17 pretty wet but sunny


Might have to have a lookskies. 
It's not so bad up north at my folks place, same temps as you, but at my house to the east, it gets down to -1 .


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 20, 2016)

bict said:


> Might have to have a lookskies.
> It's not so bad up north at my folks place, same temps as you, but at my house to the east, it gets down to -1 .


Yeah fuck that...


----------



## bict (Jun 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah fuck that...


It's not good on the nips, for me or the misses haha. 
We can't all live in beautiful SA


----------



## bict (Jun 20, 2016)

Can't see Middler's profile


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 20, 2016)

bict said:


> Can't see Middler's profile


ill tag you in his thread bud


----------



## 757growin (Jun 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Haha mate im fucken hanging to go again already.
> Sept 20 i think im right on 12 hrs sun i had a look at the charts today
> So an august start in the tent for a couple regulars i will need to sex is perfect
> Fems ill just start germinating 1st week sept


Veg some indoor plants now. Put them out to flower in oct. Weather permitting you should have some fresh nugs in december


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 20, 2016)

757growin said:


> Veg some indoor plants now. Put them out to flower in oct. Weather permitting you should have some fresh nugs in december


Now that sounds like a gd idea..they will flower without light dep ?


----------



## 757growin (Jun 20, 2016)

They should as long as you have good weather you can put them out when you hit 11.5/12 hours of day light. If you wait another month or two you will need to dep it then. But if they are small you can bring them in and out of a shed or garage. Good time for a bush grow. Not to many people looking for it then.


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Now that sounds like a gd idea..they will flower without light dep ?


Get on it rubes plant some beans!!


----------



## 757growin (Jun 20, 2016)

I have a hand truck to wheel in plants even now. You only really need to dep them in last 4/5 weeks of flowering. I've been harvesting 10/12 plants a month in 20 gals since April. I have a July and August lined up as well all b4 croptober.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Now that sounds like a gd idea..they will flower without light dep ?


http://www.gaisma.com/en/
Use this to help figure out your lighting situation.


Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 21, 2016)

757growin said:


> They should as long as you have good weather you can put them out when you hit 11.5/12 hours of day light. If you wait another month or two you will need to dep it then. But if they are small you can bring them in and out of a shed or garage. Good time for a bush grow. Not to many people looking for it then.


Ive learnt something new...to be honest if i snagged a few oz a plant early on before xmas id be happy.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 21, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Get on it rubes plant some beans!!


im pretty much thinking fuck the chilli clones I should get a couple ultras or nlxbb started and use the tent for 2 plants to veg till 12 hrs outside like 757 said...got nothing to lose except a shriveled up lant outside if it goes pear shaped I guess..only thing is I got a small tent only 90cm high I reckon


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 21, 2016)

sept 25th thereabouts is just hitting right on 12 hrs...what would be best in the tent for two months veg hrs wise? 18/6? or 24?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 21, 2016)

18/6 I would say.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 21, 2016)

Train the fuck out of them, should be fine. Could even try mainlining them to keep the height down.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Train the fuck out of them, should be fine. Could even try mainlining them to keep the height down.


hows your bitch neighbor going bra?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> hows your bitch neighbor going bra?


Like a cunt in the hour glass these are the days of my life . She's still breathing my air


----------



## 757growin (Jul 12, 2016)

Every freaking animal is deadly in Australia!!


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2016)

What's next seasons thread called ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> What's next seasons thread called ?


fuck knows lol...im only preppin soil at moment and organizing a design for a decent scrog cage for two plants side by side...maybe no thread this year huh?


----------



## 757growin (Jul 13, 2016)

He's waiting for the next season..



TWS said:


> What's next seasons thread called ?





ruby fruit said:


> fuck knows lol...im only preppin soil at moment and organizing a design for a decent scrog cage for two plants side by side...maybe no thread this year huh?


Maybe start show and tell thread but don't show or tell anything. Lols


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> He's waiting for the next season..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol i got 2 seedlings under T5s and im prepping soil so it can cook for 2 months thats where im at unless im opening a jar and smoking last seasons


----------



## mwooten102 (Jul 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> fuck knows lol...im only preppin soil at moment and organizing a design for a decent scrog cage for two plants side by side...maybe no thread this year huh?


This hedge set up has worked well for me Ruby. Plus it was really pretty easy to make/use so on.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> This hedge set up has worked well for me Ruby. Plus it was really pretty easy to make/use so on.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


Yep ill be making something up similar but smaller in length for sure woot


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> He's waiting for the next season..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I get the hint . 
I started to take,pictures yesterday and the sun was all wrong . The best time is in the morning there but I can't get up that early . Lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> fuck knows lol...im only preppin soil at moment and organizing a design for a decent scrog cage for two plants side by side...maybe no thread this year huh?


I don't give a *&#^&#^ if you make one or not .
Trying to make me feel sorry ?



That's OK then . Straya bict and all the other flatlanders will just crush it anyways.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2016)

there will be another thread.............


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol I get the hint .
> I started to take,pictures yesterday and the sun was all wrong . The best time is in the morning there but I can't get up that early . Lol


Lazy cunt


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> I don't give a *&#^&#^ if you make one or not .
> Trying to make me feel sorry ?
> 
> 
> ...


They put me to shame last year im not playing anymore lol
Im gonna go for a walk and get a pokemon


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2016)

@Vnsmkr just ordered a few kilos of neem pellets from that link store you gave me....neem trees are not in season till august but ive ordered the pellets now I need to mix in with my soil by end of july to have it all settled to plant in september


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @Vnsmkr just ordered a few kilos of neem pellets from that link store you gave me....neem trees are not in season till august but ive ordered the pellets now I need to mix in with my soil by end of july to have it all settled to plant in september


Good stuff mate. I need to go get some more myself.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 13, 2016)

Full prepping soil now countdown is on for seedlings to go into ground by mid sept latest tick tock im loving the feeling .....8 weeks to go


----------

